# IUI/IVF Aug/Sept/Oct/November



## Touch the Sky

**** UPDATE: this thread is for anyone doing IUI or IVF in August, September, and October!  ****

For anyone doing IUI's in August.. here's your thread :)

Today I am CD1 and on my 4th cycle of IUI. Menopur, trigger, and endometrin are my meds of choice this cycle. Here's to hoping!


----------



## aum

Hi TTS! I'm coming up on my second iui soon also. It'll either be next week or the week after, depending on how I respond to the treatment. I'm responding really slow this round so hopefully my doctor doesn't cancel it all together.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Took my last birth control pill on Tuesday and still no AF. Grrrr, last time it only took 1 day. I don't feel any cramps or any signs of her return. 

I hope she shows up soon so I can start my darn cycle. Sheeesh!


----------



## Touch the Sky

pcocmom, isn't it funny how sometimes we pray that AF doesn't come, and other times we just can't wait for her to come? :rofl:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> pcocmom, isn't it funny how sometimes we pray that AF doesn't come, and other times we just can't wait for her to come? :rofl:

It's just so evil how she can be. If only I could slap her :haha:


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Touch

Good luck! I will keep checking to see how you get on next month. 

FX 

Kel x


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> For anyone doing IUI's in August.. here's your thread :)
> 
> Today I am CD1 and on my 4th cycle of IUI. Menopur, trigger, and endometrin are my meds of choice this cycle. Here's to hoping!


:yipee: I'm CD1 today!!!!!:yipee: I'm only 1 day behind you!!

This month will be my 3rd IUI TTC#2 (but I've had 5 IUI's total counting my IUI's with TTC#1). 

I will also be using prometrium this cycle which I am not digging cuz I had to use it in January's cycle and it made me SOOOOO tired and crampy. 

I'm still feeling a bit of achy'ness on my right ovary. Praying for a CLEAN ultrasound on Monday!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

After seeing many posts about triggering and the size of their dominant follicle...it made me ponder...WHAT size are doctors REALLY looking for?? Some people are triggering at 15mm, some at 18mm and even some at 20mm. I didn't understand why everyone was so different, so I had to do a little research. Maybe this will help everyone else too? 

My doctor always has me wait 1-2 days after my ultrasound (normally mine are at 18mm, then I trigger 2 days later---which means they gotta be around 20-22mm)

Anyhow ... here's what I found:

Q: At what size are follicles considered mature?

A: Many doctors monitor follicle development during IUI cycles. Most trigger when the dominant follicle is within a certain size range. While there is always some difference in doctor preference, the norms are unmedicated 20-24mm, clomiphene citrate 20-24mm, FSH-only meds 17 or 18mm minimum, and FSH+LH would be 16 or 17mm minimum. It is possible for slightly smaller follicles, 14-15mm, to contain a viable egg. Also, follicles continue to grow until they release, usually at a rate of about 1-2 mm per day. A woman may ovulate more than one follicle in a cycle, but the releases will occur within 24 hours. When hCG is not used, only follicles close in size are likely to release. The use of hCG induces ovulation in about 95 percent of women, and will get most mature follicles to rupture.

Q: What should estradiol (E2) level be at time of hCG trigger?

A: The E2 level should be 200-600pg/ml per 18mm follicle. Some doctors are content with a minimum level of 150, but higher tends to be better.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Girl, you're speakin my language. I also hate the prometrium for the same reasons, and I'm scared that I have a cyst. I have a scan Monday.. when is your first scan?

Aum- keep us posted :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

My RE told me he prefers the follies to be at least 20mm to trigger..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Girl, you're speakin my language. I also hate the prometrium for the same reasons, and I'm scared that I have a cyst. I have a scan Monday.. when is your first scan?
> 
> Aum- keep us posted :)

I'm hoping to get in Monday. They are normally really good about getting me in. :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

Well ladies I won't do IUI but I feel like you ladies are my cheerleaders so I'm sticking in this forum for august :) 

Af is due next weekend so I'll be around mid august later than you guys but august nonetheless! I'm praying that the lap makes her come early!!!!

Our clinic has always said they want to see he follicles around 20mm at trigger time - and I have only used clomid so it is consistent with your findings .... Maybe if I have to move to fsh drugs they would trigger earlier!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Yeah Springy! I'm glad you're "back in the game" :rofl:

I have my scan today and I'm a nervous wreck. I've had anxiety about it all weekend. Yesterday I had sharp pains in my right ovary area, and I'm just _convinced_ that I have a cyst! :( Ahh this process is emotionally draining I swear.

How are ya doing aum and pcosmom?


----------



## aum

Touch the Sky said:


> How are ya doing aum and pcosmom?

Hi there, thanks for asking! I've had a really slow response to my medication this round. Last cycle, I triggered with HCG after 10 days of Menopur injections. This round, I am currently on day 14 of injections. On day 10 my doctor also added in a daily injection of low dose hcg. I worry that my whole cycle will be cancelled due to this slow response and will find out more tomorrow.

As a side note - since you asked about follicle size, my doctor likes to see at least 17 to 18mm before triggering.


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies, AF made her appearance today, so I am officially in for an August IUI. I asked my doctor about doing injectibles this month, but they would like to try one round with 100 mg of clomid before moving on to the injectibles. Here's hoping that doubling my clomid kicks my follies into gear!

PCOSMom and Touch, I hope your CD 3 scans went well with no cysts to report.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Yeah Springy! I'm glad you're "back in the game" :rofl:
> 
> I have my scan today and I'm a nervous wreck. I've had anxiety about it all weekend. Yesterday I had sharp pains in my right ovary area, and I'm just _convinced_ that I have a cyst! :( Ahh this process is emotionally draining I swear.
> 
> How are ya doing aum and pcosmom?

I called first thing this morning to get an appt for my CD3 scan (which is TODAY) ... I can't believe I have to talk to the medical assistant instead of just making an appt with the receptionist. I live 1.5 hours away from my fertility clinic ... I'm running out of time today. I better not miss this cycle due to them not calling me back. Grrrrrr :growlmad: 

I do believe I will be switching clinics next month. This is ridiculous!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! can I join?

I took my last BCP on Friday and still no AF... ugh, when you want her to show, she's no where to be found..... she should be due any day now, I wish she would hurry up.... 
I'll be on Follistim, Trigger shot, and then IUI. This will be my first cycle using infertility drugs and going through this process so Im excited and nervous at the same time. I pray that the first time is lucky for us but I know, we're not that lucky but Im going to stay positive and keep all the negative feelings away... :thumbup:

PCOS: yay for AF arriving :happydance: I hope you get to go in today for u/s and b/w. :hugs: keep us posted. 

TTS: did you go in for the scan yet? how did it go? :hugs:

Michelle78: :hi: there! FXed for you!

aum: :hugs: I hope everything works out for you :hugs:

:hi: Springy :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Clinic can't get me in till tomorrow, they said to take the Femara today and I have an appt tomorrow at 11am :shock:

I can't believe they are letting me take fertility meds and I think I have a cyst! HOLY COW this clinic has gone off the deep end!!! :growlmad:

I would switch clinics today if I wasn't in the middle of a cycle.


----------



## Springy

I know our clinic often will do the initial scans on CD4 but I never started meds till CD5 so it wasn't an issue. I too am shocked that they will allow you to take the meds without a scan first.

Are there clinics closer to you that you have investigated??

I placed a call to the clinic today about my "bleeding" / "spotting" etc. no call back yet!!! And I know they close at 3:30 EST. NOT impressed. I am thinking this may be AF showing up about a week early - which I'm fine with!!! Get's me back into the trying game sooner!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I normally take Femara CD3-CD7 ... so they always scan on CD3 prior to taking meds. This clinic was seamless when I first used them to get prego with my daughter. I would call at 8am and get a call back at 815am. After having my daughter and now 3 years since that IUI, it has gone downhill. ALL new employee's which I don't click well with. The previous crew were so caring, this one couldn't care less.

If I have a cyst OR am out for any reason this month, I am switching doctors. I found another clinic about 45 minutes from my house. It gets awesome reviews too. 

Thank goodness for reports...https://ivfreports.org/ranking/index.php?page=ranking
Least there are success rates and stuff to view.


----------



## Touch the Sky

I have 2 cysts on my right ovary, each is about 3cm. They put me on BC. The RE wants to do IVF next, so I guess no more IUI threads for me.. but I'll stick around to cheer everyone on :)


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I normally take Femara CD3-CD7 ... so they always scan on CD3 prior to taking meds. This clinic was seamless when I first used them to get prego with my daughter. I would call at 8am and get a call back at 815am. After having my daughter and now 3 years since that IUI, it has gone downhill. ALL new employee's which I don't click well with. The previous crew were so caring, this one couldn't care less.
> 
> If I have a cyst OR am out for any reason this month, I am switching doctors. I found another clinic about 45 minutes from my house. It gets awesome reviews too.
> 
> Thank goodness for reports...https://ivfreports.org/ranking/index.php?page=ranking
> Least there are success rates and stuff to view.

I wish Canada publicized the rankings like the site you linked too!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> I have 2 cysts on my right ovary, each is about 3cm. They put me on BC. The RE wants to do IVF next, so I guess no more IUI threads for me.. but I'll stick around to cheer everyone on :)

Oh no!!!! That's not good at all. Sending you a virtual hug and positive vibes. I hope that IVF works for you. You deserve this so much!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> I have 2 cysts on my right ovary, each is about 3cm. They put me on BC. The RE wants to do IVF next, so I guess no more IUI threads for me.. but I'll stick around to cheer everyone on :)

Oh geeezzzz, I'm sorry girl!!! I KNOW how much that sucks!! Not to mention the pain. UGH! 

Everyone is moving to IVF, I think I will be the lone soul still doing IUI's. 

Can I ask a VERY personal question???? How is everyone affording IVF? 

My clinic charges $13,000 for JUST the IVF, another $5000 if ICSI is used ... plus all the medication which is above and beyond $1,000's. The thought of no guarentee's and that kind of money scares the bageezus outta me.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 cysts on my right ovary, each is about 3cm. They put me on BC. The RE wants to do IVF next, so I guess no more IUI threads for me.. but I'll stick around to cheer everyone on :)
> 
> Oh geeezzzz, I'm sorry girl!!! I KNOW how much that sucks!! Not to mention the pain. UGH!
> 
> Everyone is moving to IVF, I think I will be the lone soul still doing IUI's.
> 
> Can I ask a VERY personal question???? How is everyone affording IVF?
> 
> My clinic charges $13,000 for JUST the IVF, another $5000 if ICSI is used ... plus all the medication which is above and beyond $1,000's. The thought of no guarentee's and that kind of money scares the bageezus outta me.Click to expand...

I'm still with you!!! I have at least another 2 IUI before moving to IVF.

As for how we will afford IVF if it comes to that, it is more reasonably priced in Canada. IVF is around $5800 - $7200 with ICSI you add another $1000 - $1250 depending on your clinic. The drugs are about another $5000 on top of that. Luckily I have drug coverage for 6 cycles in a lifetime so I will only end up paying around $8000 for it as opposed to $13000. I am also very lucky that my parents have indicated that they will help my husband and I out if we need it for paying for IVF. If I didn't have the drug coverage it would be a LONG shot for us to pay for this.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 cysts on my right ovary, each is about 3cm. They put me on BC. The RE wants to do IVF next, so I guess no more IUI threads for me.. but I'll stick around to cheer everyone on :)
> 
> Oh geeezzzz, I'm sorry girl!!! I KNOW how much that sucks!! Not to mention the pain. UGH!
> 
> Everyone is moving to IVF, I think I will be the lone soul still doing IUI's.
> 
> Can I ask a VERY personal question???? How is everyone affording IVF?
> 
> My clinic charges $13,000 for JUST the IVF, another $5000 if ICSI is used ... plus all the medication which is above and beyond $1,000's. The thought of no guarentee's and that kind of money scares the bageezus outta me.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still with you!!! I have at least another 2 IUI before moving to IVF.
> 
> As for how we will afford IVF if it comes to that, it is more reasonably priced in Canada. IVF is around $5800 - $7200 with ICSI you add another $1000 - $1250 depending on your clinic. The drugs are about another $5000 on top of that. Luckily I have drug coverage for 6 cycles in a lifetime so I will only end up paying around $8000 for it as opposed to $13000. I am also very lucky that my parents have indicated that they will help my husband and I out if we need it for paying for IVF. If I didn't have the drug coverage it would be a LONG shot for us to pay for this.Click to expand...

Oh how I wish my insurance would help pay for some of it! Plus I know insurance companies pay a discounted rate. The ONLY thing my insurance pays for is 80% of the ultrasounds. All my meds, sperm wash, IUI is all out of pocket. I think we are up to around $15,000 out of pocket with JUST IUI's. I only have about 3-4 months worth of funds to cover IUI's in our savings account. 

Thank goodness you have awesome parents ... that is a blessing! I will say this ... when my mom passed away she left me some life insurance money. That is what we have been using to fund the IUI's ... her life is paying for a new life. I am blessed that she left us the money and I know she would be happy that I am using it for this. Of course, I'd much rather have my mom here with me.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks ladies, or should I say "friends" :)

My insurance covers fertility treatments, however there is a $25,000 lifetime max. We also have to pay a 25% copay, and the clinic charges $12,000, so that is $3000 out of pocket, PLUS the cost of meds ($650) and sperm ($1130). But, the doctor explained to us that just the first cycle is that expensive. He said that they freeze the other embryos, so if the first IVF doesn't work, then for the 2nd time they do a 'frozen transfer', and the cost is less. We are still trying to wrap our heads around it... and trying to figure out if we can really afford that in the next month. I was so caught off guard today, not by the cysts, but the IVF. I had my mind set on doing one more IUI. But.. the odds go up to 60% with IVF. So... are we willing to find a way to pay and "get it over with"? :wacko: My mind is spinning. Naturally on my way home today I stopped at Target (originally to fill the BC rx) and knocked out all the necessary therapies - I spent too much money on things I don't need (retail therapy), and bought cookies and wine (chocolate and wine therapy)! :rofl:


----------



## Kendra24

Hi Ladies!
This is my first round at IUI w/ clomid. I am currently on CD12 and due for my CD14 ultrasound on Thursday morning. I am so nervous as I do not know what to expect with this. I took 100mg of Clomid on days 3-7 and fingers crossed this IUI will finally give us the baby we have been waiting sooo long for :)

Fingers crossed for all of you!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle78

PCOSMom and Springy, I am also still on the IUI train. My insurance will not let me go to IVF until I have done 6 IUIs. So, including the one I am hopefully doing this month, I have 3 left until we can get to IVF. 

My insurance covers 50% of the doctor's appointments, etc., the only thing that it does not cover is injectible medications. I just have my regular co-pay for clomid and the prometrium. If we have to use my insurance for IVF, it will cost about $4000 out of pocket, not including the medications (and I don't know at this point how much the meds would be). Like Springy, my parents have also very generously offered to help if IVF is our only option. DHs insurance, however, has 100% coverage for fertility treatment. If I am not pregnant by the time open enrollment for DHs insurance comes around (which I think is in October or November), I will be getting on his insurance. We need to talk to the people at his insurance company to make sure that they can't disclaim coverage for fertility treatment saying that it's a pre-existing condition since I have been with a FS since October 2010. I think that since I am his spouse, they can't disclaim coverage for me, but we want to be 100% sure on that before getting rid of my insurance, because at least my insurance has some fertility coverage. I know I am very fortuante to have coverage options, I don't know what we would do if I didn't.

Touch, sorry about the cysts. I hope IVF is the answer for you!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, just thought I would drop in, not feeling ready to move on to another thread, have become too attached to you ladies. Maybe we could make an IUI/IVF in August thread? Just a thought. 

Our IVF will cost about $5000 plus $700 to freeze any extra embies. This will all be out of pocket. Our drugs will be 80% covered by insurance so that is a huge help. Luckily we have some savings to pay for all of this. Hopefully we will only have to go through it all once!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Super nervous for my ultrasound ... leaving my house in 20 mins. 

Expecting bad news..... will update in about 2 hours.


----------



## Kendra24

Good Luck PCOSmom! Hoping you get some good news :)

I have a question and it might be a stupid one.. does anyone know if it is ok to have sex the day before the CD 14 ultrasound? They will be checking how my ovaries have responded to the clomid and I just don't want anything to interfere. I'm thinking it would be ok, but any advice would be appreciated!! 
Thanks!
Kendra


----------



## LiSa2010

Good Luck PCOSmom!!! :hugs:
my insurance will pay a lifetime amount of $15,000 for IVF. which will probably only cover one time. My insurance currently covers 90% and I pay 10% out of pocket for infertility treatments as long as I stay in network and pay my copay...

kendra, sorry can't answer your question. this is my first cycle doing infertility treatments myself.

TTS, Im so sorry about the cysts. :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: springy, Michelle :hugs:

:hi: everyone!


Im still waiting on AF to arrive after stopping BCPs.... she should be around the corner tho, I can feel her... and I had some tinge red blood this morning in my CM... hope she comes soon so I can start this IUI cycle


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

No cysts, CD10 scan on Monday next week. Where is this pain coming from??urgh.


----------



## Touch the Sky

that is GREAT news pcosmom!! yay!! :happydance:

harvest - i had the same feelings.. your idea is perfect!


----------



## Touch the Sky

How do you change the title of the thread?


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> No cysts, CD10 scan on Monday next week. Where is this pain coming from??urgh.

Ok - sucks that you are still in pain but YAY YAY YAY to no cysts!!!!

Where exactly is the pain? Could it maybe be muscular????


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> How do you change the title of the thread?

No clue ....... Sorry ;)


----------



## Springy

LiSa2010 said:


> Good Luck PCOSmom!!! :hugs:
> my insurance will pay a lifetime amount of $15,000 for IVF. which will probably only cover one time. My insurance currently covers 90% and I pay 10% out of pocket for infertility treatments as long as I stay in network and pay my copay...
> 
> kendra, sorry can't answer your question. this is my first cycle doing infertility treatments myself.
> 
> TTS, Im so sorry about the cysts. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :hi: springy, Michelle :hugs:
> 
> :hi: everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Im still waiting on AF to arrive after stopping BCPs.... she should be around the corner tho, I can feel her... and I had some tinge red blood this morning in my CM... hope she comes soon so I can start this IUI cycle

Hi!!!

Hoping that AF shows up in full force sooner rather than later so that I can get this show on the road for August.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> No cysts, CD10 scan on Monday next week. Where is this pain coming from??urgh.
> 
> Ok - sucks that you are still in pain but YAY YAY YAY to no cysts!!!!
> 
> Where exactly is the pain? Could it maybe be muscular????Click to expand...

Exactly where my ovary is ... totally weird right?!

I poke at it and it hurts, if I leave it alone it'll shoot pains and even go down my right leg. I am more confused than ever. Guess I will wait to see if it goes away?!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> How do you change the title of the thread?

I have no clue ... but I know it's possible because ladies are changing their journal titles all the time. Let me go try to play with my journal title :winkwink:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

AH-HA! Ok, go to the 1st page of the Thread and click EDIT, then go to ADVANCED, it should let you change the thread title!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks girl!


----------



## Want2bMum

hi ladies,
i have been reading this thread and you all seem very nice... so maybe i can ask you few questions???

well, we have been ttc for not long, maybe on and off without thinking of ovulation and right timing for 5 months and obsessively for 5 more. during these obsessive 5 months i realised that i only ovulated 2 months, so i went to a specialist that put me on 100mg of clomid.

this specialist is in my home country and i live in the uk so for the first 2 clomid cycles i didn't get scans to see how the situation was progressing, but with bbt charting i could see that i was ovulating.

this is my third month on clomid and i decided to go to a fertility clinic here in the uk for a better care. they scanned me at day 7 (the last of clomid) and they saw 1 follicle of 16.5mm on my right ovary + many other smaller ones in both ovaries. they scanned me again at day 13 and saw a follicle of 19.5mm on my right ovary and a 14.5mm one on my left. this means that the follicle on my right ovary only grew 3mm in a week.

they triggered with hcg on day 14 which is today.

they also suggested me that my next cycle should be medicated IUI or injectables with no IUI, my choice.

my questions are:
what do you ladies think of my slow growing follicle? do i stand any chance this month? and what about the 14.5mm follicle, how much can it mature in a day and subsequent hcg shot?

i read in the first page of this thread that in a clomid cycle the follicles are expected to be between 20 and 24mm. the same for un-medicated cycle.
why do you think follicles are bigger in an un-medicated cycle? i thought that with clomid and injectables people reached a better size follicle...

also, i can't help but wondering if i went to the specialist too early, i mean, during the previous months of ttc i don't even know if we ever Caught ovulation, we were very distracted, very relaxed, we ttc on and off... basically i can only be sure of the following 5 months because i was taking bbt and was trying to catch ovulation in the right days...

what do you think? shell i try without medications for few months? or do you think that if it didn't even happen with clomid, then i do have a problem and should go for either more clomid, injectables or IUI?

i honestly don't know what to think! can it be that i screwed things up by going for medications so soon??? i really need an advice!!!

thank you girls for taking the time to read this post

i wish you all a lot of luck and a BFP this very month!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Yay for no cysts PCOS! That is great news! Hope your pains go away :)

Yay for the new thread name! Couldn't imagine starting IVF without you girls around for support you are all so great :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Want2bMum said:


> hi ladies,
> i have been reading this thread and you all seem very nice... so maybe i can ask you few questions???
> 
> well, we have been ttc for not long, maybe on and off without thinking of ovulation and right timing for 5 months and obsessively for 5 more. during these obsessive 5 months i realised that i only ovulated 2 months, so i went to a specialist that put me on 100mg of clomid.
> 
> this specialist is in my home country and i live in the uk so for the first 2 clomid cycles i didn't get scans to see how the situation was progressing, but with bbt charting i could see that i was ovulating.
> 
> this is my third month on clomid and i decided to go to a fertility clinic here in the uk for a better care. they scanned me at day 7 (the last of clomid) and they saw 1 follicle of 16.5mm on my right ovary + many other smaller ones in both ovaries. they scanned me again at day 13 and saw a follicle of 19.5mm on my right ovary and a 14.5mm one on my left. this means that the follicle on my right ovary only grew 3mm in a week.
> 
> they triggered with hcg on day 14 which is today.
> 
> they also suggested me that my next cycle should be medicated IUI or injectables with no IUI, my choice.
> 
> my questions are:
> what do you ladies think of my slow growing follicle? do i stand any chance this month? and what about the 14.5mm follicle, how much can it mature in a day and subsequent hcg shot?
> 
> i read in the first page of this thread that in a clomid cycle the follicles are expected to be between 20 and 24mm. the same for un-medicated cycle.
> why do you think follicles are bigger in an un-medicated cycle? i thought that with clomid and injectables people reached a better size follicle...
> 
> also, i can't help but wondering if i went to the specialist too early, i mean, during the previous months of ttc i don't even know if we ever Caught ovulation, we were very distracted, very relaxed, we ttc on and off... basically i can only be sure of the following 5 months because i was taking bbt and was trying to catch ovulation in the right days...
> 
> what do you think? shell i try without medications for few months? or do you think that if it didn't even happen with clomid, then i do have a problem and should go for either more clomid, injectables or IUI?
> 
> i honestly don't know what to think! can it be that i screwed things up by going for medications so soon??? i really need an advice!!!
> 
> thank you girls for taking the time to read this post
> 
> i wish you all a lot of luck and a BFP this very month!!!

In my experience follicles grow between 1 and 3 mm per day, some months I have had some slow growers and some months super fast, not too sure the reason but I think this is pretty normal. 

With clomid and injectibles you get a better quality follicle not neccesarily bigger.

As far as timing goes, when you seek treatment depends on some things like your age, and your fertility diagnosis. Have you had all the blood work, SA, and HSG? That would play a huge role in what treatment is best for you.

Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Want2bMum said:


> hi ladies,
> i have been reading this thread and you all seem very nice... so maybe i can ask you few questions???
> 
> well, we have been ttc for not long, maybe on and off without thinking of ovulation and right timing for 5 months and obsessively for 5 more. during these obsessive 5 months i realised that i only ovulated 2 months, so i went to a specialist that put me on 100mg of clomid.
> 
> this specialist is in my home country and i live in the uk so for the first 2 clomid cycles i didn't get scans to see how the situation was progressing, but with bbt charting i could see that i was ovulating.
> 
> this is my third month on clomid and i decided to go to a fertility clinic here in the uk for a better care. they scanned me at day 7 (the last of clomid) and they saw 1 follicle of 16.5mm on my right ovary + many other smaller ones in both ovaries. they scanned me again at day 13 and saw a follicle of 19.5mm on my right ovary and a 14.5mm one on my left. this means that the follicle on my right ovary only grew 3mm in a week.
> 
> they triggered with hcg on day 14 which is today.
> 
> they also suggested me that my next cycle should be medicated IUI or injectables with no IUI, my choice.
> 
> my questions are:
> what do you ladies think of my slow growing follicle? do i stand any chance this month? and what about the 14.5mm follicle, how much can it mature in a day and subsequent hcg shot?
> 
> i read in the first page of this thread that in a clomid cycle the follicles are expected to be between 20 and 24mm. the same for un-medicated cycle.
> why do you think follicles are bigger in an un-medicated cycle? i thought that with clomid and injectables people reached a better size follicle...
> 
> also, i can't help but wondering if i went to the specialist too early, i mean, during the previous months of ttc i don't even know if we ever Caught ovulation, we were very distracted, very relaxed, we ttc on and off... basically i can only be sure of the following 5 months because i was taking bbt and was trying to catch ovulation in the right days...
> 
> what do you think? shell i try without medications for few months? or do you think that if it didn't even happen with clomid, then i do have a problem and should go for either more clomid, injectables or IUI?
> 
> i honestly don't know what to think! can it be that i screwed things up by going for medications so soon??? i really need an advice!!!
> 
> thank you girls for taking the time to read this post
> 
> i wish you all a lot of luck and a BFP this very month!!!

I got a few questions and a few opinions :winkwink:

First, how did you find out that you weren't ovulating?? Did they run blood tests? Or were you just OPK'ing???

Also, they say "on average" a follicle should grow 1-2mm per day ... but I do believe this is just an average. I have had a follicle grow almost 3mm per day and I have had a follicle grow ZERO in 2 days. I wouldn't stress too much about how fast or slow a follicle grows on any given day. The number I would be looking at is how big it is at CD14 ... which a 19.5mm at CD14 is GREAT! :thumbup: Now the HCG trigger shot WILL help mature those follies a little more, so there is a chance the smaller one will pop too!

Regarding Clomid creating a better size ... this can be true, BUT it's main function is to produce a good quality egg inside the follicle. Unfortunately we never get to see what is inside the follicle and that's what really counts! You definitely can have a nice perfect egg inside a 16-18mm follicle. 

Regarding yes or no on the Clomid ... depending on where you live and what your doctor "regimen" is ... I prefer Femara and have always had better luck on it. Less side effects and it doesn't mess with your uterine lining like Clomid does. I didn't see a fertility specialist until 1 year of unsuccessful attempts...but that doesn't mean you shouldn't take the Clomid. It's a very personal decision ... if you feel you need it or the doctor feels you need it, then I would take it. BUT, having said that, has the doctor run any tests on you??? Blood work?? HSG??? Ultrasounds to check for PCOS??? Has your husband had a Semen Analysis??? Those could really help you make the right decision. If all the tests come back normal, then I am sure you will get pregnant in a matter of time (Clomid may just speed up the process :winkwink:)

I hope I helped a smidgin!!! Good luck on your BFP!!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

thank you for your replies!!!

i realised i wasn't ovulating because i didn't have AF. we started TTC on and off, very relaxed and with no clue of ovulation in july 2010 until november 2010. in december 2010 we started timing ovulation with BBT and OPK but i didn't get AF in august, december, january and february, had the first positive OPK in march. this is why i went to the specialist, because i thought that if i wasn't ovulating there was no point in trying. the specialist run all tests in march and they came back normal, but march was one of the months i did ovulate... hubby SA is fine too. i didn't have HSG done though.

they put me on clomid because i don't ovulate every month and when i ovulate, it's very late in the cycle so they thought it could help me, but the late ovulation or no ovulation could have been caused by stress as i was under enormous ammount of work stress..

i don't know though how the first 2 months went on clomid as i didn't have any scan. the first scan i got was on day 7 of the third cycle when they saw a 16.5mm follicle which they thought it was a cyst. turns out it was a follicle instead. nobody ever thought much of the cause of my possible infertility. they just put me on clomid and in this new fertility clinic they just suggested medicated IUI or injectables...

i honestly don't know what to do for my next cycle, whether to stay on clomid, injectables or do IUI... the doc at the fertility clinic seems more interested in selling treatments rather than thinking with me what's the best option...


----------



## Harvest2009

Want2bMum said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> thank you for your replies!!!
> 
> i realised i wasn't ovulating because i didn't have AF. we started TTC on and off, very relaxed and with no clue of ovulation in july 2010 until november 2010. in december 2010 we started timing ovulation with BBT and OPK but i didn't get AF in august, december, january and february, had the first positive OPK in march. this is why i went to the specialist, because i thought that if i wasn't ovulating there was no point in trying. the specialist run all tests in march and they came back normal, but march was one of the months i did ovulate... hubby SA is fine too. i didn't have HSG done though.
> 
> they put me on clomid because i don't ovulate every month and when i ovulate, it's very late in the cycle so they thought it could help me, but the late ovulation or no ovulation could have been caused by stress as i was under enormous ammount of work stress..
> 
> i don't know though how the first 2 months went on clomid as i didn't have any scan. the first scan i got was on day 7 of the third cycle when they saw a 16.5mm follicle which they thought it was a cyst. turns out it was a follicle instead. nobody ever thought much of the cause of my possible infertility. they just put me on clomid and in this new fertility clinic they just suggested medicated IUI or injectables...
> 
> i honestly don't know what to do for my next cycle, whether to stay on clomid, injectables or do IUI... the doc at the fertility clinic seems more interested in selling treatments rather than thinking with me what's the best option...

I would for sure get an HSG before doing IUI, it will show if your tubes are clear. If they aren't clear the IUI won't work and would be a waste of time, money and emotions for you.


----------



## LiSa2010

pcosmom yay for no cysts.. sorry you're still having pain around your ovaries.... I have no idea what it could be... I hope it goes away and you get your :bfp:

Want2bMum, Im sending you loads of baby :dust: this is my first time taking infertility drugs and going through IUI so not sure I can help you much with your questions.... good luck, I hope you get your :bfp:

:hi: everyone!!!

well AF arrived yesterday and I have my baseline u/s and b/w scheduled for 7:15am tomorrow morning yay :happydance: woohoo. I hope everything goes well and I can start the meds and IUI :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Want2bMum said:


> hi ladies,
> i have been reading this thread and you all seem very nice... so maybe i can ask you few questions???
> 
> well, we have been ttc for not long, maybe on and off without thinking of ovulation and right timing for 5 months and obsessively for 5 more. during these obsessive 5 months i realised that i only ovulated 2 months, so i went to a specialist that put me on 100mg of clomid.
> 
> this specialist is in my home country and i live in the uk so for the first 2 clomid cycles i didn't get scans to see how the situation was progressing, but with bbt charting i could see that i was ovulating.
> 
> this is my third month on clomid and i decided to go to a fertility clinic here in the uk for a better care. they scanned me at day 7 (the last of clomid) and they saw 1 follicle of 16.5mm on my right ovary + many other smaller ones in both ovaries. they scanned me again at day 13 and saw a follicle of 19.5mm on my right ovary and a 14.5mm one on my left. this means that the follicle on my right ovary only grew 3mm in a week.
> 
> they triggered with hcg on day 14 which is today.
> 
> they also suggested me that my next cycle should be medicated IUI or injectables with no IUI, my choice.
> 
> my questions are:
> what do you ladies think of my slow growing follicle? do i stand any chance this month? and what about the 14.5mm follicle, how much can it mature in a day and subsequent hcg shot?
> 
> i read in the first page of this thread that in a clomid cycle the follicles are expected to be between 20 and 24mm. the same for un-medicated cycle.
> why do you think follicles are bigger in an un-medicated cycle? i thought that with clomid and injectables people reached a better size follicle...
> 
> also, i can't help but wondering if i went to the specialist too early, i mean, during the previous months of ttc i don't even know if we ever Caught ovulation, we were very distracted, very relaxed, we ttc on and off... basically i can only be sure of the following 5 months because i was taking bbt and was trying to catch ovulation in the right days...
> 
> what do you think? shell i try without medications for few months? or do you think that if it didn't even happen with clomid, then i do have a problem and should go for either more clomid, injectables or IUI?
> 
> i honestly don't know what to think! can it be that i screwed things up by going for medications so soon??? i really need an advice!!!
> 
> thank you girls for taking the time to read this post
> 
> i wish you all a lot of luck and a BFP this very month!!!

Here is my 2 cents on your post ....

Definitely you should be requesting an HSG & full blood work ups. As Harvest says, without an HSG you will not know if your tubes are open or not and if they are not open IUI, injectables, clomid etc are all worthless as there is no way that you would get pregnant.

As for how long you have been trying and whether you should just keep trying on your own, clearly if you aren't having AF every month and ovulating regularly you should be treated by a fertility specialist as the cycle monitoring even if it is in an unmedicated cycle will be the only way for you to actually know if you have ovulated. 

I honestly don't think that you have "screwed" things up by going on medication quickly - the medication if anything for me allowed me to know and pin point ovulation. 

What dose of Clomid did they use? If Femara is an option in your region you could ask that as it has produced great results for women on this forum. Canada doesn't use Femara for fertility so I used clomid.

Also, I had not been a full year of trying before being put on clomid. Hubby and I started to "try" in November of 2009. We just went with the flow for the first 4 months and said "whatever happens, happens" in March 2010 we started to use OPK and make sure we were timing things. When I saw my OBGYN in May of 2010 he told me that if we werent successful by the end of the summer to come see him and we would start to investigate things. So the notion of trying for a full year for women under 35 was not followed by my OBGYN either. So come September I made an appointment and the first thing he did was an HSG and semen analysis on my husband. When both those things came back normal he gave me 2 months of clomid and asked me to try that and then see what happened. So that brings us to January of this year .... still no BFP so we were sent to the fertility clinic for cycle monitoring & clomid. After our first month of timed intercourse with drugs and a trigger shot and still a BFN we moved to IUI. Move forward to May and 2 failed IUI later on the highest dose of clomid they will use still no BFP. All I can think is THANK GOD I didn't wait till March of 2011 to start my investigations and get on medication ..... so personally I would stick with the clinic and continue with medication and IUIs, but that is TOTALLY my personal opinion and based on my experience.

I know that my next step will be injectables with IUI. We will do another 2 MAX 3 before we move to IVF.


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies, happy wednesday!

hows everybody doing?

well i have an update.. i just found out that my insurance has an "out of pocket max", and i am just $300 away from satisfying it.. then my insurance will pay for everything 100%, including the IVF!! no huge co-pays.. the ivf is virtually free! i've never been so happy/relieved. so we will definitely go forward will IVF next cycle, assuming my cysts go away. hooray! :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

oh wow that's great TTS!!!!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies, happy wednesday!
> 
> hows everybody doing?
> 
> well i have an update.. i just found out that my insurance has an "out of pocket max", and i am just $300 away from satisfying it.. then my insurance will pay for everything 100%, including the IVF!! no huge co-pays.. the ivf is virtually free! i've never been so happy/relieved. so we will definitely go forward will IVF next cycle, assuming my cysts go away. hooray! :happydance:

That is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks! i'm on cloud 9 today :cloud9:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies, happy wednesday!
> 
> hows everybody doing?
> 
> well i have an update.. i just found out that my insurance has an "out of pocket max", and i am just $300 away from satisfying it.. then my insurance will pay for everything 100%, including the IVF!! no huge co-pays.. the ivf is virtually free! i've never been so happy/relieved. so we will definitely go forward will IVF next cycle, assuming my cysts go away. hooray! :happydance:

:wohoo: That's frickin awesome news!! :wohoo:

Your cyst WILL go away.


----------



## Michelle78

Touch that is amazing! You were due for some good news!

I just got back from my CD 3 u/s and everything looks good, so I will start the 100 mg of clomid tonight. I hope the extra clomid does something for me this month!


----------



## Springy

Well I think today I can officially say is CD1 - YIPPEEE!!!! Never wanted AF to come early so badly in my life. Fingers crossed that the lap & dye is all that I needed to get pregnant on my own! If not IUIs will resume in September.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Yay Springy!! Let's get this show on the road! :happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Well I think today I can officially say is CD1 - YIPPEEE!!!! Never wanted AF to come early so badly in my life. Fingers crossed that the lap & dye is all that I needed to get pregnant on my own! If not IUIs will resume in September.

:yipee: HECK YES FOR CD1 SPRINGY :yipee:


Hopefully everything is smoooth sailing :shipw: and you get your BFP this month going the au naturale way! :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

:happydance: yay for cd1 :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

:happydance: meds should be arriving tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Harvest2009

Yay for CD1 Springy! Hope that lap is all it takes for you BFP!
Touch that is great news that your IVF will be covered! Bet you can't wait to start!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi,

I miscarried about 2 weeks ago, and I only bled for about 5-6 days. I have been checking the CM and after 1 day at dry, it seems to have gone back to "normal" which is extra amount for me. My levels dropped from about 1000+ to 240 last Friday morning and I assume they have continued. The doc said there is no reason that we could not try again at my next ovulation. There was no reason that they could pinpoint that I MC. After discussion we decided as we have a daughter, that we would try again immediately.

We are planning on temping and using OPKs beginning this weekend, because my cycle is already irregularly irregular. I have AF every other month, but ovulate monthly... strange but true. So if this keeps up, we are looking to begin again (let the OPKS tell it) in mid-August. I am wondering about other ladies experiences that began TTC after a MC????? Write to us ladies....

Mine was a "missed" MC as the baby measured 8w2d and they didn't catch the situation until I began to bleed at 9w6d.... 

(7/27/11 -CD #8)


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

sorry for my late reply but it has been a very busy day at work... even more busy for me because i was trying so so hard not to fall asleep ah ah ah

does hcg trigger shot make you sleepy??? or is it just me trying to find an excuse????

thank you very much for your advises, it is very reassuring to talk to people that are going through the same situation...

i didn't decide yet what to do for my next cycle, my choices are another round of clomid (been taking 100mg so far), injectables or natural cyle... i cannot make up my mind...

should be ovulating today, had my trigger shot yesterday and feeling some pain in both ovaries... finger crossed!!!

i'll keep visiting this thread if you don't mind even if i am not having iui as yet, your experiences help me very much!!

@touch the sky: wonderful news!!!! very happy for you!!!

lots and lots of baby dust to all of you

xx


----------



## Springy

Want2bMum said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> sorry for my late reply but it has been a very busy day at work... even more busy for me because i was trying so so hard not to fall asleep ah ah ah
> 
> does hcg trigger shot make you sleepy??? or is it just me trying to find an excuse????
> 
> thank you very much for your advises, it is very reassuring to talk to people that are going through the same situation...
> 
> i didn't decide yet what to do for my next cycle, my choices are another round of clomid (been taking 100mg so far), injectables or natural cyle... i cannot make up my mind...
> 
> should be ovulating today, had my trigger shot yesterday and feeling some pain in both ovaries... finger crossed!!!
> 
> i'll keep visiting this thread if you don't mind even if i am not having iui as yet, your experiences help me very much!!
> 
> @touch the sky: wonderful news!!!! very happy for you!!!
> 
> lots and lots of baby dust to all of you
> 
> xx

You're very welcome to join us! I am au naturale right now too.


----------



## kissyfacelala

hello ladies....AF is coming tomorrow and I will be starting my 2nd IUI cycle...hoping August is our month for all of us....

taking clomid and metformin for my PCOS..DH is all good thank goodness!

:hugs:


----------



## Kendra24

Hi everyone!

We had our first IUI this morning. I had one large follicle on my left ovary (confirmed in u/s yesterday morning) and got a positive opk last night and again this morning. Hubby's sample was not good at all :( He only had 1.9 million with 40% motility post-sperm wash.. the dr. wanted us to go ahead and go through with it this month but basically told us not to get our hopes up. He wants to see us back next month if my period starts... not sure what that means or where that will lead. They told us to have sex again tonight and then again Sunday to cover our bases. I just feel so disappointed in our chances. Hubby already has low motility.. last SA was 50 mil with 30% motility, I just can't believe we only got 1.9mil post-wash... what is going on?? We are praying like crazy that this month will be it for us, not sure how much more either one of us can take. I know it only takes one, but praying for a miracle.

Good Luck to all of you :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Fx'd Kendra!

I got my IVF schedule and paperwork today, it's a little overwhelming.. i have a lot of appts starting 8/19, ER approx 8/30 and ET approx 9/2. I'm not exactly sure of all the meds i'll be on, but so far i know of lupron, menopur, and novarel to trigger. i'm excited and nervous! :wacko:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

What size needles are you girlies injecting with ... this months needle seems to feel like a PVC pipe :haha: 

My first injection yielded ... Black n Blue! :growlmad:

[IMG]https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j445/MLBogacz/Bruise1fromshot1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey all - I will be doing my first IUI this month at One in Burlington...although I'm told not to get my hopes up in case I overstimulate. I will be taking Clomid on days 2 to 6...just waiting to start. Wishing luck to you all.


----------



## Rags

Hello, may I join in? I am on day 2 at the moment and hoping to have my first unstimulated IUI this time round in about 13 days (if my body doesn't play tricks on me). I have a wonderfull little one concieved using unstimulated IUI previously so I've my fingers crossed that I might be as lucky again.

Best wishes to you all. Xx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:hi: Welcome Snowbunny & Rags :hi:


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Well I think today I can officially say is CD1 - YIPPEEE!!!! Never wanted AF to come early so badly in my life. Fingers crossed that the lap & dye is all that I needed to get pregnant on my own! If not IUIs will resume in September.

:happydance:Great news hun!:happydance:

Touch - So pleased you are going to get your IVF paid for. Looks like we may be starting around the same time. 

I am currently waiting for my FS appointment on the 8/8. This hopefully will be the referral for IVF - once this is done I just have to wait until I get an appointment from the IVF clinic. I am having a au natural cycle this month...I just wish I could get on with the IVF now as I know the odds are so much better. With my cycle dates I probably won't be able to start until the beginning of October but at least there finally seems like there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ouch, PCOSMom -- I don't know the size of the needle, but the follistim pen needle is teeny tiny. If I don't watch my hubby do it, I can't even feel it. The nurse did my Ovidrel shot, so fortunately I didn't have to deal with that size myself!

What medicine/needle is it that is causing you that much bruising??

This month my clinic is adding in Ganirelix to my regimen. Don't know much about that one yet or how big the needle will be. Have my baseline ultrasound on Monday, so will find out how much of Follistim, etc at that time.


----------



## Touch the Sky

That's great news dizzi! I'm happy you've joined us here :)

So yesterday i got the "official" schedule and all the meds i'll be on. I'm on BCP now, until 8/14. I start Lupron 8/9. I'll also be taking luveris and gonal f. afterwards i'll be on endometrin and estrodial (although i'm not sure about the last one). i have a slew of appointments starting 8/19, the possible ER will be 8/30 and the possible ET will be 9/2. of course those dates depend on when i get AF. the RE indicated they will transfer 2 embryos, however we can do 3, it's my choice. they will freeze the rest. i'm nervous and excited at the same time, although i'm dreading the meds. i start the lupron the same day my niece is coming to visit me (from another state), and i really really reallllly hope i can maintain a good mood! at least i'll be distracted for a week :)

pcosmom- that's a crazy bruise! ouch!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> That's great news dizzi! I'm happy you've joined us here :)
> 
> So yesterday i got the "official" schedule and all the meds i'll be on. I'm on BCP now, until 8/14. I start Lupron 8/9. I'll also be taking luveris and gonal f. afterwards i'll be on endometrin and estrodial (although i'm not sure about the last one). i have a slew of appointments starting 8/19, the possible ER will be 8/30 and the possible ET will be 9/2. of course those dates depend on when i get AF. the RE indicated they will transfer 2 embryos, however we can do 3, it's my choice. they will freeze the rest. i'm nervous and excited at the same time, although i'm dreading the meds. i start the lupron the same day my niece is coming to visit me (from another state), and i really really reallllly hope i can maintain a good mood! at least i'll be distracted for a week :)
> 
> pcosmom- that's a crazy bruise! ouch!
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!

:happydance:Fantastic!:happydance:

That was really quick hun! Wish I was starting that soon. You will be PUPO before you know it!


----------



## Touch the Sky

well, i'm staying at the same clinic, same RE, etc. we were all ready to do IUI #4 when they found the cysts on CD4. So, it was that same day we decided to do IVF and things started "moving". We literally have a team working with us (4 or 5 people doing the planning), so it's been quick. i'm quite relieved


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I used follistim for a few months and the needle was tiny and painless. Never did I bruise myself. Now I'm using menopur and the needle is 2 gauge sizes bigger and my stomach is all bruised now and I bleed a lot after injecting! Ugh. 

Touch- awesome how things are moving along!!!


----------



## Springy

Sorry for the lag in replying ladies I've been busy with work and school the past few days! 

PCOS - that bruise is ridiculous! Is it a drug where it is a powder first and you reconstitute it before injection or is it a pen? Most self administered pen type drugs are like what you have used before! I'm really hoping that all these bruises are worth it!!!!

Touch - Great news about the protocol and being able to start so fast! I wish every clinic worked as quickly as yours does :)

Kel - how are you doing? Have you thought of doing acpuncture at all? I just read in another thread someone who had failed IUI and a failed IVF and got pregnant on her own! Swears it was the acupuncture! I started it today and I was so relaxed during the session. I figure it can't hurt to add it to the mix.

Rags & Snowbunny - welcome!!

Snowbunny - I am with ISIS in Mississauga we're practically neighbours :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

The needles I used were not the ones that came with the syringes. The size I used is 27g1/2. It's pretty small.. the one that comes on the syringe is huge!

Springy- yes menopur is a powder that you mix with saline


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Sorry for the lag in replying ladies I've been busy with work and school the past few days!
> 
> PCOS - that bruise is ridiculous! Is it a drug where it is a powder first and you reconstitute it before injection or is it a pen? Most self administered pen type drugs are like what you have used before! I'm really hoping that all these bruises are worth it!!!!
> 
> Touch - Great news about the protocol and being able to start so fast! I wish every clinic worked as quickly as yours does :)
> 
> Kel - how are you doing? Have you thought of doing acpuncture at all? I just read in another thread someone who had failed IUI and a failed IVF and got pregnant on her own! Swears it was the acupuncture! I started it today and I was so relaxed during the session. I figure it can't hurt to add it to the mix.
> 
> Rags & Snowbunny - welcome!!
> 
> Snowbunny - I am with ISIS in Mississauga we're practically neighbours :)

Yes we are almost neighbours! Good luck to you and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> The needles I used were not the ones that came with the syringes. The size I used is 27g1/2. It's pretty small.. the one that comes on the syringe is huge!
> 
> Springy- yes menopur is a powder that you mix with saline

Any products I have dealt with at work once reconstituted use a 27 1/2 gauge needle like the one Touch describes. 

PCOS you may want to go to a pharmacy and ask if they have a 27 1/2 as it would be much smaller and easier for injection.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Welcome all! xxxxx for all of us!

hey snowbunny! what a small world! you are going to the same clinic as me! my dr is dr.megan karnis at one fertility in burlington! my first IUI was just this past cycle...going on for my second mid August!

who is your doctor?


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls,
currently 5dpo today and having bad ovary pains.... i guess it's normal, this cycle i was on 100mg of clomid 3-7 and trigger on cd14, no iui for me yet. 2 follicles at 19.5 and 14.5mm the day before trigger...

started considering iui with injectables, not sure yet. did all of you doing iui had surgery before to check tubes and uterus? my doctor didn't mention it but i think it is sensible to check before spending money and energy in iui...

what do you think? and are you all doing iui with fsh injections or also with clomid?

thanks girls and sticky baby dust to all...

xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I had an HSG first, showed a blocked left tube. Then had a lap, found the tubes were open. The following cycle (July) started Follistim.

You may not need to start with surgery, but an HSG should probably be done first. If they show open tubes, then I personally would have skipped the lap.


----------



## Want2bMum

thanks squirrel,

what is the difference between hsg and lap &dye? i thought to see if tubes were blocked you need surgery... but there is an easier way?

i am a bit surprised my doc was willing to start iui straight away without investigating more, then a lady here on this thread suggested to check tubes before...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, there does seem to be a bit of a difference I've noticed between UK and US. Maybe they don't do HSGs in the UK or it's called something else?? But anyway, all an HSG is a procedure where they shoot dye up through your tubes and take xrays to see if the dye flows all the way through.

A Lap is a minimally-invasive surgery where they cut two to three small incisions and look around the outside of the uterus and tubes. 

With the lap, I also had a Hysteroscopy to find the reason for the blockage. With the hysteroscopy, he went in with a wire type thing and passed it through the tube to see if it was blocked or to unblock it. 

An HSG is an In and Out kind of procedure. A lap requires general anesthesia and a couple days worth of recovery. 

Perhaps in the UK they do both at the same time. Some people have pain with the HSG so they might prefer to do it while you're under the anesthetic. I had really no pain at all with my HSG, so :shrug:

Hope that was at least a tiny bit helpful! :flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

hi squirrel,
thanks!

here in the uk i always heard lap&dye so i think they are done at the same time... but i am not sure as i didn't discuss with my doctor about this.

i am quite scared i have to say, even if i only have to do the dye and x-rays part... this is one of the reasons i am postponing iui...

i find it hard to have transvaginal scans and pills... let alone all the rest...

anyway, what you girl say is always very helpful

thank you


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hello ladies. :) I'll be joining you this month for my third IUI. A lot of things came up in July, so the OH and I decided to skip that month and wait until August. I just called this morning to schedule my mid cycle scan. The nurses were busy as usual, so I'm just waiting for them to call me back now. 

I'm really hoping this IUI will be the one. If not, the OH and I have decided to move onto using donor sperm. :/ While I'm grateful this is an option for us, it'll still be a bit sad to know that we'll never be able to say things like "He looks just like his daddy there," etc. We'll never be able to compare things like that. And I'm pretty positive that we'll have to end up using donor sperm, as his abnormality rate is atrocious. :/ 

But hey, third times the charm, right? Fx'd.


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> Welcome all! xxxxx for all of us!
> 
> hey snowbunny! what a small world! you are going to the same clinic as me! my dr is dr.megan karnis at one fertility in burlington! my first IUI was just this past cycle...going on for my second mid August!
> 
> who is your doctor?

Our Docotr is Karnis as well...we really like her. She said because of my age (35) it would be best to start with medicated IUI's. I have my first monitoring appointment on Wednesday (Day 3) but she didn't mention frequency. How many appointments did you have?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CD10 follicle scan today! Super super nervous that they wont see anything of good size. I wish I felt some follicle action but I really have nothing to report ... that's normally not a good sign for me. I tend to feel everything ...argh!


----------



## Want2bMum

hi hun,

i usually feel ovulation, even more than i'd like to. when i went for a scan at cd7 i thought i didn't have any good follicle as i wasn't feeling anything at all and was far from O, turns out i had a 16.5mm follicle... i started feeling something at cd9 and then cd15, the day after my hcg shot and by then it was in full force and didn't leave me yet!

keep us updated
good luck


----------



## Touch the Sky

PMA pcosmom! Remember, you were convinced that you had a cyst, and viola! no cyst. stay positive girl! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thanks! My hubby decided to call into work so he could go to the appointment with me. Yipee!! I will be leaving my house in about an hour ... I really hate the long drive over ... but I love ultrasounds!! I really really hope I got something going on in there :)


----------



## MrsMM24

GL FXD KENDRA :dust:

PCOS - Ouch, that bruise is not nice. GL today, hoping for great news....

SNOW, RAGS, & BELLA - WELCOME :wave: :dust: :dust: :dust:

TOUCH - things sound sooo promising, it is awesome how fast they are moving, so very motivating! :dust:


----------



## Rags

SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, there does seem to be a bit of a difference I've noticed between UK and US. Maybe they don't do HSGs in the UK or it's called something else?? But anyway, all an HSG is a procedure where they shoot dye up through your tubes and take xrays to see if the dye flows all the way through.
> 
> Perhaps in the UK they do both at the same time. Some people have pain with the HSG so they might prefer to do it while you're under the anesthetic. I had really no pain at all with my HSG, so :shrug:
> 
> Hope that was at least a tiny bit helpful! :flower:

Hi, I don't know about England but I had an HSG in Scotland. I've heard of a Lap & dye but didn't need one.

All the best this month.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Right ovary- 15mm follicle & 13.59mm follicle
Left ovary- 10mm follicle and (2) 8mm follicles

She said its likely the 2 on the right side will mature but the left probably won't. So having said that, I have 2 follicles. I go back again on Wednesday @ 10:30am for another scan.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> Welcome all! xxxxx for all of us!
> 
> hey snowbunny! what a small world! you are going to the same clinic as me! my dr is dr.megan karnis at one fertility in burlington! my first IUI was just this past cycle...going on for my second mid August!
> 
> who is your doctor?
> 
> Our Docotr is Karnis as well...we really like her. She said because of my age (35) it would be best to start with medicated IUI's. I have my first monitoring appointment on Wednesday (Day 3) but she didn't mention frequency. How many appointments did you have?Click to expand...

We really like Karnis too....she diagnosed me with PCOS in Jan 2011 and prescribed me with metformin...1500 mg daily...been on that since then...she said to try on our own until June....4 or 5 cycles....if no pregnancy then to come back for new plan....current plan is clomid and metformin and IUIs....DH SA is ok.....as for monitoring I am going CD10 which is Mon Aug 8...I did the same last month...started at CD10 for ultrasound and bloodwork....went CD12 and then CD15 and then everyday until IUI...CD15 I had a 16 mm follicle....only saw Karnis once during that time....she was on vacation and some other doctor did the IUI....Dr. Nick the res doc tried but he said my uterus was being jerky...whatever that means and then he to call another doctor in to actually do the IUI....so hopefully Dr.Nick is not around for the IUIs this month....


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Right ovary- 15mm follicle & 13.59mm follicle
> Left ovary- 10mm follicle and (2) 8mm follicles
> 
> She said its likely the 2 on the right side will mature but the left probably won't. So having said that, I have 2 follicles. I go back again on Wednesday @ 10:30am for another scan.

Yay! Two on one side and I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for the one at 10mm on the left!!!!

Did they change your menopur dose for the next few days or just staying the same???


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, there does seem to be a bit of a difference I've noticed between UK and US. Maybe they don't do HSGs in the UK or it's called something else?? But anyway, all an HSG is a procedure where they shoot dye up through your tubes and take xrays to see if the dye flows all the way through.
> 
> A Lap is a minimally-invasive surgery where they cut two to three small incisions and look around the outside of the uterus and tubes.
> 
> With the lap, I also had a Hysteroscopy to find the reason for the blockage. With the hysteroscopy, he went in with a wire type thing and passed it through the tube to see if it was blocked or to unblock it.
> 
> An HSG is an In and Out kind of procedure. A lap requires general anesthesia and a couple days worth of recovery.
> 
> Perhaps in the UK they do both at the same time. Some people have pain with the HSG so they might prefer to do it while you're under the anesthetic. I had really no pain at all with my HSG, so :shrug:
> 
> Hope that was at least a tiny bit helpful! :flower:

In Canada they only do lap & dye if they feel there is a reason to go in under general to investigate / remove a problem. I had an HSG done in October 2010 and it showed only one of my tubes as being open. Then 2 weeks ago I had a lap & dye done to see if there were any other structural things wrong - endometriosis, fibroids, scar tissue etc. that was preventing us from getting pregnant. While they were looking at the outer area of the structures they redid the dye test and it showed that both of my tubes are wide open.

At a minimum before starting with IUI you should have an HSG / dye test done as it is waste of money and your time if your tubes are blocked. Yes it was uncomfortable and unpleasant but to me doing drugs and IUI would have been a bigger waste and more upsetting if I found out months down the road that my tubes were blocked.

It is definitely worth asking your doctor to check your tubes!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, I'm probably sitting all of August out. Had quite a few cysts at my baseline ultrasound today, one seemed HUGE -- 38 mm, I think is what she said. So I'm back on BC til they clear up.... I really wasn't prepared for this outcome. I was all geared up to start the injections again.... 

Oh well, what's another month when it's been 2 years already..... :shrug:


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Everyone! Welcome to the new ladies! sorry I have been MIA lately, just got home from a weekend away. Hope everyone is doing well, touch, great news with the IVF, hope that scan went well PCOS, Springy hope your au natural month is going well so far, and dizzi hope the wait till your appointment goes well!

Big exciting news here, had an appointment on friday with our FS and he has us started on our IVF protocol :happydance: we had a long appointment with him and asked him tons of questions and decided that this will be best for us. I was surprised to be starting so soon b/c I thought he was giong away on vacation like the nurse said but then he said that we could start tomorrow if we wanted to, so we did :haha: He sent me for tons of blood work (like 14 vials) and I started my bcp last saturday. I am having my orientation and sonohysterogram on the 17th of August. He is putting me on the antagonist protocol so no lupron for me just the bcp and then straight to stimming! SO EXCITED!!!

Hope you ladies enjoy the bachelorette finale tonight, I know you will be watching :)


----------



## Harvest2009

SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, I'm probably sitting all of August out. Had quite a few cysts at my baseline ultrasound today, one seemed HUGE -- 38 mm, I think is what she said. So I'm back on BC til they clear up.... I really wasn't prepared for this outcome. I was all geared up to start the injections again....
> 
> Oh well, what's another month when it's been 2 years already..... :shrug:

Sorry to hear that squirrel, hope the cycts disappear soon, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

YESSSSSSSSSSS, I'm super excited for the finale tonight! Who do you think she'll pick?? I can't decide, I like them both! I suppose I'll guess JP.

Woohoo for starting your IVF protocol!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Right ovary- 15mm follicle & 13.59mm follicle
> Left ovary- 10mm follicle and (2) 8mm follicles
> 
> She said its likely the 2 on the right side will mature but the left probably won't. So having said that, I have 2 follicles. I go back again on Wednesday @ 10:30am for another scan.
> 
> Yay! Two on one side and I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for the one at 10mm on the left!!!!
> 
> Did they change your menopur dose for the next few days or just staying the same???Click to expand...

I'm actually off injections now ... crazy right?! Oh well, I hope the doctor knows best!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, I'm probably sitting all of August out. Had quite a few cysts at my baseline ultrasound today, one seemed HUGE -- 38 mm, I think is what she said. So I'm back on BC til they clear up.... I really wasn't prepared for this outcome. I was all geared up to start the injections again....
> 
> Oh well, what's another month when it's been 2 years already..... :shrug:

I'm soooo sorry, I know that feeling all too well ... I've had cysts ruin 2 cycles already this year. My biggest cyst being 70mm and last month I had a 33mm. 

Good news is ... it only took 2 weeks of birth control pills and the (33mm)cyst totally went away. :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, I'm probably sitting all of August out. Had quite a few cysts at my baseline ultrasound today, one seemed HUGE -- 38 mm, I think is what she said. So I'm back on BC til they clear up.... I really wasn't prepared for this outcome. I was all geared up to start the injections again....
> 
> Oh well, what's another month when it's been 2 years already..... :shrug:

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about the cyst. That sucks but remain positive and use the month to be selfish and focus on yourself. I have found that my few months off have done WONDERS for my mental health and I am so much more content and am ready to start back with a positive attitude.

The month will fly by and you'll be back at it before you know it.

:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Everyone! Welcome to the new ladies! sorry I have been MIA lately, just got home from a weekend away. Hope everyone is doing well, touch, great news with the IVF, hope that scan went well PCOS, Springy hope your au natural month is going well so far, and dizzi hope the wait till your appointment goes well!
> 
> Big exciting news here, had an appointment on friday with our FS and he has us started on our IVF protocol :happydance: we had a long appointment with him and asked him tons of questions and decided that this will be best for us. I was surprised to be starting so soon b/c I thought he was giong away on vacation like the nurse said but then he said that we could start tomorrow if we wanted to, so we did :haha: He sent me for tons of blood work (like 14 vials) and I started my bcp last saturday. I am having my orientation and sonohysterogram on the 17th of August. He is putting me on the antagonist protocol so no lupron for me just the bcp and then straight to stimming! SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Hope you ladies enjoy the bachelorette finale tonight, I know you will be watching :)

Harvest that is AWESOME news!! YAY!!!! Can't wait to hear all about the IVF from you and Touch :) I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies that this is what you need!!!

I am eagerly waiting for the finale - T-45 minutes ;) I actually have a friend coming over in about 30 min to watch the Men Tell All that I taped from last night and we'll go straight into the Finale after and catch up with it as the number of commercials is ridiculous.

I can't wait to see the drama that ensues with her family, particularly her sister!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks, ladies!!! Really appreciate the support. When the biggest cyst came up on the screen I couldn't believe it. I have an appointment in 2 weeks, so it makes me feel so much better to know it's at least possible it could resolve by then. I've had no pain or symptoms, and I was under the very mistaken assumption that I would feel it if I had them.....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Watching with a friend is THE BEST! Have fun!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! Welcome to the new ladies! sorry I have been MIA lately, just got home from a weekend away. Hope everyone is doing well, touch, great news with the IVF, hope that scan went well PCOS, Springy hope your au natural month is going well so far, and dizzi hope the wait till your appointment goes well!
> 
> Big exciting news here, had an appointment on friday with our FS and he has us started on our IVF protocol :happydance: we had a long appointment with him and asked him tons of questions and decided that this will be best for us. I was surprised to be starting so soon b/c I thought he was giong away on vacation like the nurse said but then he said that we could start tomorrow if we wanted to, so we did :haha: He sent me for tons of blood work (like 14 vials) and I started my bcp last saturday. I am having my orientation and sonohysterogram on the 17th of August. He is putting me on the antagonist protocol so no lupron for me just the bcp and then straight to stimming! SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Hope you ladies enjoy the bachelorette finale tonight, I know you will be watching :)
> 
> Harvest that is AWESOME news!! YAY!!!! Can't wait to hear all about the IVF from you and Touch :) I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies that this is what you need!!!
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for the finale - T-45 minutes ;) I actually have a friend coming over in about 30 min to watch the Men Tell All that I taped from last night and we'll go straight into the Finale after and catch up with it as the number of commercials is ridiculous.
> 
> I can't wait to see the drama that ensues with her family, particularly her sister!!!Click to expand...

HaHa I know that looks like some juicy drama that happens with the sister, can't wait for that! We taped TMTA last night too so it will be a bit of a marathon tonight, can't wait. Nothing like trash TV to get your mind off of TTC!


----------



## dizzikel

:hugs:


Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Everyone! Welcome to the new ladies! sorry I have been MIA lately, just got home from a weekend away. Hope everyone is doing well, touch, great news with the IVF, hope that scan went well PCOS, Springy hope your au natural month is going well so far, and dizzi hope the wait till your appointment goes well!
> 
> Big exciting news here, had an appointment on friday with our FS and he has us started on our IVF protocol :happydance: we had a long appointment with him and asked him tons of questions and decided that this will be best for us. I was surprised to be starting so soon b/c I thought he was giong away on vacation like the nurse said but then he said that we could start tomorrow if we wanted to, so we did :haha: He sent me for tons of blood work (like 14 vials) and I started my bcp last saturday. I am having my orientation and sonohysterogram on the 17th of August. He is putting me on the antagonist protocol so no lupron for me just the bcp and then straight to stimming! SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Hope you ladies enjoy the bachelorette finale tonight, I know you will be watching :)

Oh how exciting Harvest! That is great news :happydance: Looking forward to hearing how you find the process. I still have a bit of a wait for our treatment as we are NHS funded but can't really complain as it will save us a few thousand pounds. 

All the best for this month x:hugs:x


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies! I was wondering if I could join you. I just went to my FS today and it looks like we're on for an IUI this cycle! This is my 2nd IUI, my first time using Femara and injections. I doubt if it's the Femara, probably just me stressing myself out this morning, but I have a really bad headache this evening!


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies! Mind if I join in? I've been lurking here for awhile but was hoping my first IUI (done July 16th) would work and I wouldn't need to try again. But AF showed up today so I'm off for round 2! I'll be doing 100mg Clomid cd3-7 and an hcg trigger shot. I really had my hopes up for the first round as I swear I was having serious symptoms, but I guess it was all in my head! :dohh:

Wishing everyone good luck and lots of :dust: Hope to see some bfps here soon!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

LittleBird said:


> Hey ladies! I was wondering if I could join you. I just went to my FS today and it looks like we're on for an IUI this cycle! This is my 2nd IUI, my first time using Femara and injections. I doubt if it's the Femara, probably just me stressing myself out this morning, but I have a really bad headache this evening!

I am still hanging out on the July IUI board but wanted to check in on a few ladies and saw your post. I have been on Femara for a few months and have had headaches each month. It isn't your imagination - it is the Femara :) I usually had my headaches mid-day if I took the pills in the morning.


----------



## LittleBird

31andTrying said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I was wondering if I could join you. I just went to my FS today and it looks like we're on for an IUI this cycle! This is my 2nd IUI, my first time using Femara and injections. I doubt if it's the Femara, probably just me stressing myself out this morning, but I have a really bad headache this evening!
> 
> I am still hanging out on the July IUI board but wanted to check in on a few ladies and saw your post. I have been on Femara for a few months and have had headaches each month. It isn't your imagination - it is the Femara :) I usually had my headaches mid-day if I took the pills in the morning.Click to expand...

Thanks, that's good to know. I am supposed to take one 2.5mg pill in the morning and one in the evening. They are the cutest little pills I have ever seen! :)

I can handle the headaches. The cycles I did Clomid, I felt like crap for so much of them that I started telling myself maybe we should stop TTC because it wasn't worth feeling bad all the time. Then when I found out that I was having hostile CM with it, I was really upset. This medicine that was supposed to help me conceive was actually making it harder! So I'm excited to see how Femara works for me this time around.

I see you're getting ready to test in a couple of days. I hope you get your BFP! Are you feeling any symptoms?


----------



## Springy

Welcome azlissie and littlebird!!!

Sending lots of babydust to both of you!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

LittleBird said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I was wondering if I could join you. I just went to my FS today and it looks like we're on for an IUI this cycle! This is my 2nd IUI, my first time using Femara and injections. I doubt if it's the Femara, probably just me stressing myself out this morning, but I have a really bad headache this evening!
> 
> I am still hanging out on the July IUI board but wanted to check in on a few ladies and saw your post. I have been on Femara for a few months and have had headaches each month. It isn't your imagination - it is the Femara :) I usually had my headaches mid-day if I took the pills in the morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, that's good to know. I am supposed to take one 2.5mg pill in the morning and one in the evening. They are the cutest little pills I have ever seen! :)
> 
> I can handle the headaches. The cycles I did Clomid, I felt like crap for so much of them that I started telling myself maybe we should stop TTC because it wasn't worth feeling bad all the time. Then when I found out that I was having hostile CM with it, I was really upset. This medicine that was supposed to help me conceive was actually making it harder! So I'm excited to see how Femara works for me this time around.
> 
> I see you're getting ready to test in a couple of days. I hope you get your BFP! Are you feeling any symptoms?Click to expand...

Have you had any hot flashes on the Femara? I had them but I was on a pretty high dose due to sleepy ovaries. I think it is kind of funny that the pills look just like birth control pills. Ironic. :)

Not really any symptoms - they all mimic AF symptoms so only time will tell :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome :wave: AZLISSIE & LITTLEBIRD! I hope that this cycle proves successful for you...

Hi Ladies, headed to the doc on Fri to insure numbers are down and we can be added to the Aug list. FXD! 

:dust: to the thread!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good luck MrsMM!


Hey, does anyone know if BCP causes sore bbs? I feel so PMSy.. sore bbs, moody, blahh. AF is not due for another 2 weeks!


----------



## LittleBird

31andTrying said:


> Have you had any hot flashes on the Femara? I had them but I was on a pretty high dose due to sleepy ovaries. I think it is kind of funny that the pills look just like birth control pills. Ironic. :)
> 
> Not really any symptoms - they all mimic AF symptoms so only time will tell :)

I have only taken three pills so far, and I haven't had any hot flashes, but I noticed I'm a little dizzy today. Besides that, I feel great. Headache is gone and I wish AF would go away! :)

Wow, I noticed your dosage in your sig. My doctor said they only prescribe 5mg of the Femara, nothing more. So I hope it does the trick! I have a feeling my ovaries are a little sleepy too. I haven't gotten more than one good sized follicle so far (I've used Clomid until now). I think the Follistim should help with that too. I don't have to start it until Sunday, so I'm not getting anxious about giving myself a shot just yet.

You're right about AF and early pregnancy symptoms. I noticed symptoms so much more after taking Prometrium! I have learned not to get too excited about that stuff during the 2WW because I can't trust my symptoms. That first cycle, though, I was sure I was pregnant! Ah, fun times. Not! :haha:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello Ladies~

I'm on the tail end of my July IUI and sadly, I think I'm out, so I will be having an IUI in August :)
I'm Day 11 past my IUI and all my pregnancy tests have been negative so far, so I'm not holding hope for this first IUI.
I'm really disappointed to say the least. I had 9 mature follies and hubby's post-wash semen morphology & motility was very good. 
Oh well! I refuse to dwell too long in self-pity. 

My official pregnancy blood test is scheduled for next Monday~ once that comes back officially as negative, I will stop the Progesterone suppositories and wait for AF to show up. Then we'll start with an all-injectible protocol again.

I plan on pursuing IUIs until the end of the year, and then make a decision to try a few more rounds, or put closure on ever being a mother. My husband and I have decided that we would not pursue IVF. 

I remain hopeful because I did respond very well to my previous IUI (4 yrs ago), I got pregnant with twins, so we can do it again :) I went to the same doctor, because I trust him and his success rate is very high.

Come on August BFPs!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Fallen, I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! :hugs:

You're still not out for this round. I hope your blood test comes back with a BFP!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

LittleBird said:


> Fallen, I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! :hugs:
> 
> You're still not out for this round. I hope your blood test comes back with a BFP!

You're a sweetheart! Thank you! :flower:

I was just reading your previous post about Progesterone, and I so agree with you about the "symptoms" caused by it. You can't really rely on any of the pregnancy symptoms because the Progesterone skews it in a major way. So I'm like you, I don't get excited by the sore boobies, or cramps, or nausea, etc...I find it frustrating at times! When you go through assisted conception methods, nothing is "normal" as we have extra steps and procedures to go through. 

But it is what it is and we go through them because the ultimate goal makes it all so worth it!! :flower:


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Good luck MrsMM!
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone know if BCP causes sore bbs? I feel so PMSy.. sore bbs, moody, blahh. AF is not due for another 2 weeks!

Hi Touch! I just started the pill last saturday and no symptoms yet, just a little bloated and hungrier that usual. did you already have your IVF orientation? do you know your protocol? my orientation is on the 17th and I also have to have a hsteroscopy and biopsy that day, yikes!. Dr says that it aids implantation. Do you have to have a hysteroscopy before you start? Are you doing anything different this month as far as exercise or diet or acupuncture? Sorry for all the questions, nice to have somebody to ask them to :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Just a quickie update ... 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
Right ovary: 21.58mm follicle & 20mm follicle!!

Trigger tonight for IUI on Friday @10am!! 
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Not sure why I am so excited over just 2 follicles ... I guess because it doubles my odds from my last IUI. 

I'm trying to keep up with the PMA, I guess :thumbup:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMom~ You absolutely ShOULD Be excited!!! Yay!!! 2 follies!! I'm excited for you!! Trigger Night! Woohoooo! 
Lots and lots of BabyDust to you Sweetie!! Let it BE YOUR BFP this month!!! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Mandy -- Yessss! PMA R US! :) Now go catch those eggies!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Fallen Ambers said:


> PCOSMom~ You absolutely ShOULD Be excited!!! Yay!!! 2 follies!! I'm excited for you!! Trigger Night! Woohoooo!
> Lots and lots of BabyDust to you Sweetie!! Let it BE YOUR BFP this month!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you Thank you!!!! :flower: 

:dust:


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMom....that is so awesome!! woohoo for your follies!! Go catch those eggs!

Fallen Ambers...I just noticed your signature...I am so sorry :hugs: But you have a great plan and I am sure you will be a mom one day....

as for me...today is CD5....tomorrow is my last day of clomid...75 mg daily...and then monday I go for an ultrasound and tracking...I am hoping I have more than one follie this month and that DHs swimmers are better for the IUI....no side effects from the clomid...been taking it at bedtime so I sleep through anything....last time on the last day I was dizzy and nausea and hot flashes and cold all at the same time!! that day I took the clomid mid afternoon instead of bedtime! that will teach me! LOL

I guess I have nothing to say until Monday....probably nothing happening yet then either since it is CD10 and last month it was CD15 when my follie showed up :shrug:

xxxxxxxxxxxx for all of us! :dust:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Just a quickie update ...
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Right ovary: 21.58mm follicle & 20mm follicle!!
> 
> Trigger tonight for IUI on Friday @10am!!
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Not sure why I am so excited over just 2 follicles ... I guess because it doubles my odds from my last IUI.
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the PMA, I guess :thumbup:


YAY!!!! Two still increases your odds by a bunch! Really hoping this is your month!


----------



## augustluvers

:hi: Girls...

Can I join? 

I don't expect AF until the 18th... so I've got a little way to go, but I would love to join now and follow along.


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> :hi: Girls...
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> I don't expect AF until the 18th... so I've got a little way to go, but I would love to join now and follow along.

:wave: Augustluvers! Welcome :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Good luck MrsMM!
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone know if BCP causes sore bbs? I feel so PMSy.. sore bbs, moody, blahh. AF is not due for another 2 weeks!
> 
> Hi Touch! I just started the pill last saturday and no symptoms yet, just a little bloated and hungrier that usual. did you already have your IVF orientation? do you know your protocol? my orientation is on the 17th and I also have to have a hsteroscopy and biopsy that day, yikes!. Dr says that it aids implantation. Do you have to have a hysteroscopy before you start? Are you doing anything different this month as far as exercise or diet or acupuncture? Sorry for all the questions, nice to have somebody to ask them to :)Click to expand...

hey girl! i didn't have an orientation, just sat down and talked to the RE and nurse to discuss everything. my protocol is BCP, lupron, luveris, gonal f, novarel to trigger, then endometrin and estrace. i'm not going to have a hysteroscopy, in fact this cycle is very similar to an IUI cycle, except a few more appts and the ER and ET. my dr is doing ivf w/icsi and aha, is that what you're doing? i've been totally and completely overwhelmed by it all, so i totally understand why you're asking a lot of questions! ask away! :hugs: i'm not doing any acupuncture because i know that if i get tooo into it, then i'll over-stress. so, the only thing i'm doing is a high protein diet. i'm going to continue with exercise, but nothing too hard. when is your IVF cycle scheduled to start? my ER is approx 8/30.. at this point i've paid all the fees and i have all the meds, just waiting for this whole thing to start! my first 'official' appt of the cycle is next week.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi ladies! Would it be alright to join you this month? I'm heading into my 2nd IUI cycle. 

I'm currently CD4. Even though we weren't successful last month, my RE wants to keep the same protocol: No meds, just trigger and then progesterone. FX!


----------



## LittleBird

Hoping4Baby2 -- Good luck, I'll be doing my 2nd IUI as well.

I hope everyone else is doing well!

I have noticed that the Femara is making me super dizzy and tired. Anyone else? The past two nights I have gone to bed earlier than usual, and I wake up in the morning feeling like I could sleep the rest of the day.


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Girls! :hi:

Hoping4baby2 ~ Welcome! :hugs: I haven't started my IUI cycle yet as I have to wait for the :witch: to show, but I can't wait! :blush: I hope that this second IUI is it for you =)

LittleBird ~ I feel tired like that all the time but I guess it's due to my low iron.

As for me... I'm anxiously waiting for cycle day 15 when I can start my Progestrone and hopefully induce the witch to show so I can start my first IUI

Question: Where are the trigger shots given? Stomach, back, etc? And are they painful? Do you do them yourselves or at the Fertility Clinic?


----------



## LittleBird

augustluvers said:


> Question: Where are the trigger shots given? Stomach, back, etc? And are they painful? Do you do them yourselves or at the Fertility Clinic?

I had a trigger shot the day before my first IUI. I got it at the FS office, by the nurse. It was in my butt muscles. It wasn't particularly painful. I'm a little nervous about the possibility of having to do my own trigger shot this time, but I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## augustluvers

LittleBird ~ Thank you for answering my question... I've heard some women get their shots in thier stomachs and I'm petrified of that! :haha:

However, you have brought some ease with your response. Because I've had plenty of butt shots due to my horrible migraines. So the butt is a good place for me =) :haha:


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Just a quickie update ...
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Right ovary: 21.58mm follicle & 20mm follicle!!
> 
> Trigger tonight for IUI on Friday @10am!!
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Not sure why I am so excited over just 2 follicles ... I guess because it doubles my odds from my last IUI.
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the PMA, I guess :thumbup:

WOW PCOS! that is great news :) So happy this months things are finally working out for you!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Good luck MrsMM!
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone know if BCP causes sore bbs? I feel so PMSy.. sore bbs, moody, blahh. AF is not due for another 2 weeks!
> 
> Hi Touch! I just started the pill last saturday and no symptoms yet, just a little bloated and hungrier that usual. did you already have your IVF orientation? do you know your protocol? my orientation is on the 17th and I also have to have a hsteroscopy and biopsy that day, yikes!. Dr says that it aids implantation. Do you have to have a hysteroscopy before you start? Are you doing anything different this month as far as exercise or diet or acupuncture? Sorry for all the questions, nice to have somebody to ask them to :)Click to expand...
> 
> hey girl! i didn't have an orientation, just sat down and talked to the RE and nurse to discuss everything. my protocol is BCP, lupron, luveris, gonal f, novarel to trigger, then endometrin and estrace. i'm not going to have a hysteroscopy, in fact this cycle is very similar to an IUI cycle, except a few more appts and the ER and ET. my dr is doing ivf w/icsi and aha, is that what you're doing? i've been totally and completely overwhelmed by it all, so i totally understand why you're asking a lot of questions! ask away! :hugs: i'm not doing any acupuncture because i know that if i get tooo into it, then i'll over-stress. so, the only thing i'm doing is a high protein diet. i'm going to continue with exercise, but nothing too hard. when is your IVF cycle scheduled to start? my ER is approx 8/30.. at this point i've paid all the fees and i have all the meds, just waiting for this whole thing to start! my first 'official' appt of the cycle is next week.Click to expand...

Mr Dy is doing half IVF and ICSI. My hysteroscopy and biopsy is on the 17th. I am on the antagonist protocol so no lupron for me going straight from the pill to stimming. Not sure yet which drug I will be on, will find out at the orientation which will be on the 17th after the hysteroscopy. My Dr does this before everyone's first IVF because something about the immune reaction at the biopsy site aids implantation apparently? My Dr also does acupuncture pre and post ET, there are stats that say it can help implantation by up to 50%, not sure if I will do any additional acupuncture or not yet. As for the diet and exercise I have heard high protein can help egg production so I will probably start that soon. As for exercise I am kind of doing my regular routine right now but I think my Dr restricts any exercise or additional 'work' outside of regular activities after ER until test day. At this point my guess is that my ER will be around Sept 6 but we will see. I am finding it so wierd being on the pill and waiting because right now it doesn't feel like all this stuff is ever going to start!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Tummy shots are pretty easy too! A lot easier to do yourself then the butt ones ;)


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! I have a question for those of you who have been doing this awile. I went in this morning for an u/s and the nurse found a huge looking cyst on my left ovary (which is my only good one since the right tube is blocked). She initially told me I was going to have to sit this cycle out and wait for the cyst to disappear, but then the dr came in and said it wasn't going to be a problem. He told me to start the Clomid on day 5 instead of 3 and I've got another u/s set for cd13. Has this ever happened to anyone before? I'm worried that the cyst is going to mess things up. Or will it go away by then? I went from being heartbroken when she told me I'd have to sit this cycle out to happy so fast that I didn't think to ask a few questions!

Thanks for your help. Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## Touch the Sky

the times i've had a cyst, i had to sit out the cycle..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

azlissie said:


> Hello everyone! I have a question for those of you who have been doing this awile. I went in this morning for an u/s and the nurse found a huge looking cyst on my left ovary (which is my only good one since the right tube is blocked). She initially told me I was going to have to sit this cycle out and wait for the cyst to disappear, but then the dr came in and said it wasn't going to be a problem. He told me to start the Clomid on day 5 instead of 3 and I've got another u/s set for cd13. Has this ever happened to anyone before? I'm worried that the cyst is going to mess things up. Or will it go away by then? I went from being heartbroken when she told me I'd have to sit this cycle out to happy so fast that I didn't think to ask a few questions!
> 
> Thanks for your help. Hope everyone's having a good day!

How big is the cyst?? How many milimeters?

I've sat 2 cycles out due to a cyst because the medication I am on can actually cause them to grow. 

One cyst I had was extremely large (almost 70mm) and the last one was 30mm.


----------



## MrsMM24

AWESOME PCOS!!! :happydance:

Welcome AUGUST and HOPING4! :wave:


----------



## wishful think

Hi ladies can I join you??? Just had my first iui today. Had 4 follies and was told I was borderline so the doc said she would advise us not to go ahead. I said we wanted to and we had the discussed the risks etc with 4 follies before coming in. She said if we were determined she could do a follicle reduction and bring the number down to 3. So we agreed. So we went ahead with 2 follies on my left - 22mm and 18mm and 1 on my right - 23mm. Dh's count was 10 million with 70% motility. Really hoping for a BFP :)


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, wishful think!

I was wondering, what number of follicles do doctors usually aim for? My FS said 2-3 when I saw her on Tuesday. But there's another lady on here with 4 and I think they're planning on doing the IUI with that number.

How do you reduce follicles? There is so much about IUI that I still don't know...

I hope you are getting your BFP in a few days!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have never even heard of follicle reduction and we've been through years of fertility treatment. 

The only thing my doctor had us do was sign a form stating that we are OK with multiples. From that day forward, it doesn't matter if he sees 7 follicles or 2, she will do the IUI's.

The likelihood of all follicles getting fertilized and implanting is very slim. But, I would be a-ok with multiples (as long as it does not affect the health of my babies).


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah, my doctor said the odds of anything more than twins is only 1%..


----------



## SquirrelGirl

A page or two back, someone asked where the trigger shot could be administered. I had mine done at the doctor's office by the nurse. She gave me the shot in the back of the upper arm. If I was to do it myself I was told to put it in my stomach below the belly button line but at least an inch or two away. 

I had three follicles (19, 18, 16) and three right around 15 the day before my IUI and he asked how many kids I wanted.... But he didn't seem that concerned if I ended up with 6 follicles releasing eggs.... :shrug: Obviously it didn't work out anyway.

And then to whomever was asking about proceeding with a cyst. I wasn't allowed to start my 2nd cycle. Had one cyst that was 38 mm, and several smaller ones.... Sucks to have to wait, but wouldn't want them to get even bigger with the stimulation meds.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok, the squirrel picture makes me :rofl: every time I see it ....

It's totally meant to look like a weiner right?!


----------



## LittleBird

I thought the same thing about that squirrel! :haha:


----------



## Sweetpea70

Hi...I'm new here and would like to join in for the month of August...

I had my first IUI in July and it ended up a BFN....so I am scheduled to start back on Clomid tomorrow, with an ultrasound on the 13th. 

I am also interested to learn how they do a follicle reduction...and did want to say that the squirrel picture cracks me up too!:laugh2:

Good luck to everyone and hope to see lots of BFP's here soon!


----------



## Springy

Sweetpea70 said:


> Hi...I'm new here and would like to join in for the month of August...
> 
> I had my first IUI in July and it ended up a BFN....so I am scheduled to start back on Clomid tomorrow, with an ultrasound on the 13th.
> 
> I am also interested to learn how they do a follicle reduction...and did want to say that the squirrel picture cracks me up too!:laugh2:
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope to see lots of BFP's here soon!

Welcome Sweetpea!! Sorry about the BFN in July. Sending you lots of baby dust for August :)


----------



## Sweetpea70

Thanks for the welcome, Springy! 

This site seems so active, it's so nice knowing so many are here going through this, that can relate.....it's so stressful and it's hard for friends to relate when they can't completely understand it and how you feel. 

Looking forward to following everyone's journey!


----------



## wishful think

LittleBird said:


> Good luck, wishful think!
> 
> I was wondering, what number of follicles do doctors usually aim for? My FS said 2-3 when I saw her on Tuesday. But there's another lady on here with 4 and I think they're planning on doing the IUI with that number.
> 
> How do you reduce follicles? There is so much about IUI that I still don't know...
> 
> I hope you are getting your BFP in a few days!

Thanks little bird. I had never heard of follicle reduction before yesterday either. It is just like egg retrieval with ivf. The doc put a needle up into my ovary, popped it and drained the follicle. I was awake without any pain medication and it didnt hurt too much. I would have gone ahead with the 4 follies but the doc advised us against it as the 4 follies were of good sizes. Also she mentioned as I had a natural pregnancy at the start of this year the four follies might fertilise. It really was a very quick decision and I hope it was the right one :shrug: only time will tell. For ladies who are getting cycles cancelled due to over-responding to meds maybe u could look into follicle reduction. Fingers crossed it all works out. I dont think I'm gonna enjoy this 2ww :wacko:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ok, the squirrel picture makes me :rofl: every time I see it ....
> 
> It's totally meant to look like a weiner right?!

hehehehe, Yes, exactly! :rofl:

A friend of mine sent that to me and I thought I was going to die from not being able to breathe. Not sure I'll ever be able to top this profile pic. So glad it is entertaining!


----------



## LittleBird

wishful think said:


> I had never heard of follicle reduction before yesterday either. It is just like egg retrieval with ivf. The doc put a needle up into my ovary, popped it and drained the follicle. I was awake without any pain medication and it didnt hurt too much. I would have gone ahead with the 4 follies but the doc advised us against it as the 4 follies were of good sizes. Also she mentioned as I had a natural pregnancy at the start of this year the four follies might fertilise. It really was a very quick decision and I hope it was the right one :shrug: only time will tell. For ladies who are getting cycles cancelled due to over-responding to meds maybe u could look into follicle reduction. Fingers crossed it all works out. I dont think I'm gonna enjoy this 2ww :wacko:

I did a bunch of Googling yesterday and figured this out. I'm glad it wasn't too painful for you. It is nice to have that option and not have to cancel a cycle!


----------



## maureenmarsh

I hope you dont mind if I join you girls, I really need some ttc budies who are going through what i am, so here is my positive opk that I just took ( cd 15 today ), I had my 13cd ultrasound on Wednesday and had three follies 17, 11 and 10 and i'm getting ready to go to my docs office in a few minutes for the trigger shot and I have the iui set up for tomorrow, I'm also on clomid this month, this is the first time i've done all three togeather, after I get the trigger today I shouln't do any more opk's right? I heard that they will make opk positive? Do these opk's look good enough for an IUI tomorrow?? Thanks so much in advance for reading my long post :winkwink:

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/opk.jpg


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Maureen, I'm no expert, but if you're getting a trigger shot, I don't think it even really matters what the OPK says. And yeah, it's not probably worth it to keep using OPKs or even HPTs til at least 10 DPIUI due to the hormone in the trigger shot.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

The HCG trigger shot contains a hormone that automatically turns the OPK super positive. 

The only reason I have used an OPK after a trigger shot is to make sure I administered it correctly. 

You will always get a positive OPK after a trigger shot...just like you will get a positive HPT too! :winkwink:


----------



## augustluvers

Morning/Afternoon Ladies :hugs:

I'm not having such a wonderful Friday as I'm overly busy at work today and I had kind of a bad night last night. 

Aftering having :sex: I started to cry, I couldn't control it and I felt soo stupid. When my husband asked why I was crying I just started spatting different things like "Why can't it just be this easy to get knocked up?" and "Why is there only a 20% chance at getting pregnant during natural cycles?" and "Why do I have such long irregular cycles?" and "Why must we go through fertility treaments?"

It was a long list of questions and frustrations that spilled from my lips as the tears just fell. Today I just feel stupid for over reacting that way that I did esp. since it was right about doing the deed. But at the same time I'm glad I let it out because I've been holding in so much lately!

I'm Cycle day 12 today and my temperature dropped so low. I thought for sure that maybe I was gearing up to ovulate on my own for once but the monitor said LOW and I wanted to punch that thing. In fact I ran to my room and threw it so hard into my dresser that I woke up my poor husband, and made my pitbull bark... :haha: 

Anyway, enough about me... How's everyone this morning? Any special plans this weekend?


----------



## maureenmarsh

I just talked to my doctor and he said since I had a good positive opk that they are NOT going to do the trigger shot and just do the iui tomorrow, is this normal for them not to do the trigger shot? The opks I just posted where done today and were positive without having to do trigger


----------



## Michelle78

Hi everyone, I haven't checked in in a while, welcome to all the new ladies. No one wants to have to be in this club, but all the ladies here are awesome and really supportive :flower:

Good luck with the IUI today, PCOSMom! Those follies sound really promising.

I had my CD 12 scan today and I have a follie at 21.9 :happydance: Such a relief after I really didn't respond to my meds last cycle! My IUI is scheduled for 11:30 on Sunday morning, so I will be giving myself the Ovidrel shot tonight at 11:30. I'm trying not to let myself get too excited, but this is almost an exact copy of how things went with the IUI I had in February that worked. I think it is going to be a lot easier to keep a PMA this cycle than the last one, that's for sure. These next 2 weeks are going to drag!!


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMOM ~ :happydance: I hope everything goes great at your IUI appointment today! And that those spermies catch one of those eggies!

Michelle78 ~ Happy everything is working for this time around. I know that when I took clomid it didn't work until the third cycle. :wacko: So I know how it feels for things to finally be working out. Good Luck with you injection shot tonight and you IUI on Sunday! by the way where do you get that done? Is your doctor opened on Sundays?


----------



## maureenmarsh

They just chsnged my iui to today at 4pm instead of tomorrow, I had that positive opk today at 9am but I did not test in the afternoon yesterday or last night so it could have been positive last night so my question is is today at 4pm to early for an iui? Please help


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Happy Friday Ladies~!!

I took a vacation day today, so I am home relaxing. I should probably clean our bedroom and master bathroom.....key word being: I should....will I? Meh! Maybe? ;)
It is such a pretty day here! Sun is shinning and a light breeze is blowing...perfect summer day!

I just got home from getting a pedicure and it felt so good! Toes are painted with one of OPI's new color...it's called "I Mainely Eat Lobster". It's a vivid coral/pink color!! I love it!

Here goes for my personals:

kissyfacelala~ Thank you so much for your kind words of comfort! I'm sure you are excited to be in the middle of your cycle. I much prefer the time being in the cycle with the shots, scans and BW, than the 2WW! I think the 2WW is aweful! At least, during the cycle, I feel useful, like I'm doing something!! LOL! Best of Luck to you!! Plenty of BabyDust your way~~~~

augustluvers~ Welcome! Welcome! I know you and I have exchanged a few posts in another thread, and I'm so happy you found us here! You will fit right in with the rest of us. The "Regular Ladies" in this thread are such sweethearts!! Very supportive and they have a great sense of humor. 
As far as the trigger shot, I give it to myself and I do it in the belly. I just pinch the skin about 2 inches away from my belly button, and just pop that little needle in and that does it! I don't feel a thing!! You will do just fine!
I'm so sorry you had a bad night last night! :hugs: It happens to all of us! I have asked myself the very same questions so many times and unfortunately, I could never find the answer. It is what it is? Why did my little twins have to die? Why do I have to go through this? Why can't this be easier? Don't I deserve to be a Mom? And it goes on and on and on....and once I'm done, then it can be a while, before I get a bad day like that too. 
Just know that it's perfectly normal and there's nothing to feel stupid about. Don't forget that we are here for you :) Big hugs!! xoxoxo

Touch the Sky~ Good Luck with your IVF! It sounds much more intricate than the IUI, so I'm sure it is!! Keep us posted! :flower:

Hoping4Baby2~ A warm welcome to you!! I'm heading towards a 2nd IUI as well. I just did mine on July 23rd, but all of my pregnancy tests have been negative so far, so I'm not holding out for any BFP this time around. I go for my offical BW on Monday, and then we'll rev myself up to start my 2nd cycle. Good Luck to you!!! xoxxo :flower:

Littlebird~ I'm not on Femara, but I can tell you that the Progesterone is making me very tired as well. I'm not the "napping" kind at all, and on some days, I could just lie there and take a nap...so not me! :sleep:

azlessie~ Welcome to the group! I'm not familiar with cysts at all, and I consider myself blessed to have never had to deal with them. However, based on the information I read on here, I'm really surprised that your doctor would pursue the cycle? Did you ask him/her why he/she was making that decision?

wishful think~ Welcome to you!! I wish you the best of luck!! My last IUI, I had 9 mature follies, and the post-wash sperm count & motility was 26.3 millions and 75% and from what I can gather right now, I am not pregnant!
Having 9 mature follies did not scare me at all, because the chances of ALL of them being fertilized (at my age-39) is pretty much slim to none. I also know that my Doctor is very aggressive with his protocols and his success rate is very high. In his 21 yrs of experience, the most multiples he got a lady pregnant with were Quads. The rest has been mostly twins and then triplets.
He got me pregnant with twins 4 years ago, on my 2nd IUI with him, so I trust him completely. He knows what he's doing :)

PCOSMom~ You and I think the same way- I'm ok with multiples, although I didn't have to sign any forms. But at this stage in my life, I'm OK if I get pregnant with twins and even triplets. And again I agree with you when you say, as long as the life of the babies are not in any danger. Can't wait to hear about your IUI!! Many blessings to you xoxoxoxo Keep us posted!

SweetPea70~ Welcome to the group! Make yourself comfortable and join in! I'm so sorry about the BFN Sweetie! It sucks! :( But Remain positive for the next round! You can do this! We all can!!

Maureen Marsh~ Welcome, Welcome, Welcome! Your OPK looks fantastic!! You are ready to go Sweetie!! Yay!! IUI is in the air!! How exciting!! I'm wishing you the best of luck and plenty of babydust!!! Keep us posted!!

31 & Springy~ How are you ladies doing today?? 31, any updates? I'm thinking of you!! :flower:

Ok, I think that's everyone! Phew! :laugh2:

I'll catch up with some more later xoxoxoxo


----------



## Harvest2009

maureenmarsh said:


> I just talked to my doctor and he said since I had a good positive opk that they are NOT going to do the trigger shot and just do the iui tomorrow, is this normal for them not to do the trigger shot? The opks I just posted where done today and were positive without having to do trigger

Hi Maureen, it is normal for the Dr not to give you a trigger shot if you get a positive OPK on your own. My first 3 IUIs were done with no trigger and on the last one I had a trigger done due to no positive OPK when the follicles were the right size. Don't worry this is normal :)


----------



## Harvest2009

GL to the ladies with IUIs over the next couple days PCOS, Michelle, and Maureen! FX for all of you :)

Hope everyone else is doing OK! 

I have to say the '2ww' to start IVF is dragging so much more than the 2ww to test, just want to hurry up and start already!


----------



## Michelle78

augustluvers, I am with a really large practice in the DC area called Shady Grove Fertility. Their main office in Maryland, which is only about 25 minutes from my house, is open 365 days a year. I'm so glad that they are open every day too, because every single one of my IUIs has been done on a weekend! And from your earlier post, you have nothing to feel stupid about! We all understand how stressful this whole process is, and sometimes stuff like that happens. Keeping all of it in isn't good for you anyway!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

No BFP here. It is BFN and I am 11DPO. You ladies and your IUIs/IVFs are making me question my decision to sit out for a few months.:) I am looking for a Dr for a second opinion. I haven't had an HSG and have heavy periods so I am thinking we should do an HSG or lap. My current FS says Lap or IVF.


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> No BFP here. It is BFN and I am 11DPO. You ladies and your IUIs/IVFs are making me question my decision to sit out for a few months.:) I am looking for a Dr for a second opinion. I haven't had an HSG and have heavy periods so I am thinking we should do an HSG or lap. My current FS says Lap or IVF.

So sorry 31! It is not official though until the BW, there is a little bit of hope left right? It is always tough to know what to do next after failed IUIs. Our dr too said IVF or lap but in further discussion with him he said a lap really wouldn't do us any good at all since we are unexplained. The best next step was IVF for us, which really freaks the crap out of me but oh well here we are. You are really lucky to have the option to get a second opinion as where I live there is 1 clinic on the entire island. If I wanted to get another opinion I would have to go to the mainland and travel back and forth which would really suck! I am really happy that my Dr seems to know his stuff, we really trust him and hope that this IVF business works out for us. Hope you guys can make the decision that is right for you, take care :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

The clinic we go to actually has the lowest success rate for IVF. (probably should have looked at that before we started) yikes! anyway, we will schedule a consultation with a new place and see what they think. IVF freaks out the hubby because he is concerned about what happens to the leftover embryos. Me - I will do anything at this point.

Good luck ladies! I expect to see some BFPs VERY VERY soon!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

maureenmarsh said:


> They just chsnged my iui to today at 4pm instead of tomorrow, I had that positive opk today at 9am but I did not test in the afternoon yesterday or last night so it could have been positive last night so my question is is today at 4pm to early for an iui? Please help

Maureen, here's the best advice someone gave me when I was about to trigger for my IUI last cycle and was freaking out about the timing.... The doctors do actually know what they are doing since they do it every day, so you have to put a little trust in them to know the right timing. 

The internet is good and bad because everyone seems to do things differently. But you have to trust your doctor. If they truly don't seem competent (like my OBGYN as far as infertility treatments) you should perhaps go somewhere else. 

Anyway, that's just what helped me last month to just relax and go with what they were saying. :flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Official count is in: 21.6 million with 90% motility!!

Last IUI was only 40% motility....yeehaw for improvement!!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Official count is in: 21.6 million with 90% motility!!
> 
> Last IUI was only 40% motility....yeehaw for improvement!!

https://www.smileysign.com/smilies/happy/happy0005.gif

Wooohooooo!!!! Let the swimming begin!!! Awesome numbers PCOS!! https://www.smileysign.com/smilies/happy/happy0065.gif


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Morning/Afternoon Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'm not having such a wonderful Friday as I'm overly busy at work today and I had kind of a bad night last night.
> 
> Aftering having :sex: I started to cry, I couldn't control it and I felt soo stupid. When my husband asked why I was crying I just started spatting different things like "Why can't it just be this easy to get knocked up?" and "Why is there only a 20% chance at getting pregnant during natural cycles?" and "Why do I have such long irregular cycles?" and "Why must we go through fertility treaments?"
> 
> It was a long list of questions and frustrations that spilled from my lips as the tears just fell. Today I just feel stupid for over reacting that way that I did esp. since it was right about doing the deed. But at the same time I'm glad I let it out because I've been holding in so much lately!
> 
> I'm Cycle day 12 today and my temperature dropped so low. I thought for sure that maybe I was gearing up to ovulate on my own for once but the monitor said LOW and I wanted to punch that thing. In fact I ran to my room and threw it so hard into my dresser that I woke up my poor husband, and made my pitbull bark... :haha:
> 
> Anyway, enough about me... How's everyone this morning? Any special plans this weekend?

Your feelings are TOTALLY normal!!! I cry every month AT LEAST once for various reasons which range from the "why me" to "life isn't fair" etc. Hang in there .... this TTC struggle is an emotional battle day in and day out.


----------



## Springy

maureenmarsh said:


> I just talked to my doctor and he said since I had a good positive opk that they are NOT going to do the trigger shot and just do the iui tomorrow, is this normal for them not to do the trigger shot? The opks I just posted where done today and were positive without having to do trigger

Totally normal - my clinic will test in the morning blood work for LH surge and then they say to me "do you want to wait to see if you surge or do you want the trigger shot" to which I have always selected the trigger but a LOT of women on here surge on their own. Relax tomorrow and try to destress!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Official count is in: 21.6 million with 90% motility!!
> 
> Last IUI was only 40% motility....yeehaw for improvement!!

AWESOME!!!! So glad to hear those numbers :) onto the TWW!


----------



## maureenmarsh

I'm laying here after my iui at doctors office and this one hurt pretty bad, I didnt feel the last one I had a few months ago but they said they used a different kit this time, I'm cramping


----------



## maureenmarsh

Anyone else here bleed after iui? Cause I m bleeding a little,


----------



## Fallen Ambers

maureenmarsh said:


> I'm laying here after my iui at doctors office and this one hurt pretty bad, I didnt feel the last one I had a few months ago but they said they used a different kit this time, I'm cramping

I'm sorry about the cramping Maureen https://www.smileysign.com/smilies/sad/sad0019.gif

Although I did not bleed for this last one, it hurt pretty bad afterwards. I had to spend the rest of the day in bed and the cramping was atrocious....

Hopefully it's over soon~ hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetpea70

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Official count is in: 21.6 million with 90% motility!!
> 
> Last IUI was only 40% motility....yeehaw for improvement!!

That is awesome! Good luck!!


----------



## Sweetpea70

maureenmarsh said:


> Anyone else here bleed after iui? Cause I m bleeding a little,

I spotted a brown color.....just afterwards..and only for the one day.


----------



## Springy

maureenmarsh said:


> Anyone else here bleed after iui? Cause I m bleeding a little,

I spotted for 2 days after my second one. I was told it was totally normal. They probably knicked your cervix.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm spotting but she told me I would because she scratched my cervix. I've got really bad cramping too, totally normal.


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies! 
been a while since i've posted...
trigger shot tonight at 8pm and IUI on Sunday at 8am....
scared to take the trigger shot lol lol but gotta do it :winkwink:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Harvest2009 said:


> maureenmarsh said:
> 
> 
> I just talked to my doctor and he said since I had a good positive opk that they are NOT going to do the trigger shot and just do the iui tomorrow, is this normal for them not to do the trigger shot? The opks I just posted where done today and were positive without having to do trigger
> 
> Hi Maureen, it is normal for the Dr not to give you a trigger shot if you get a positive OPK on your own. My first 3 IUIs were done with no trigger and on the last one I had a trigger done due to no positive OPK when the follicles were the right size. Don't worry this is normal :)Click to expand...

I had a trigger shot because my doc was not seeing my natural LH surge...this was based on my blood from the day before trigger..so I got the trigger shot and then later that afternoon the clinic called me to say my LH surge was happening naturally...so the trigger shot was not really needed and then I had the IUI 24 hrs after trigger...

I would not worry....trigger is just an extra insurance so you do not miss your natural surge when the follies are ready....no worries! good luck! :dust:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

LiSa2010 said:


> hi ladies!
> been a while since i've posted...
> trigger shot tonight at 8pm and IUI on Sunday at 8am....
> scared to take the trigger shot lol lol but gotta do it :winkwink:

Is it your 1st IUI Lisa?

In regards to the shot, you will do it like a pro! Just make sure to lightly pinch your spot on your belly and then just give it a quick jab. It's really mind over matter :)
The needle is very small and thin....once you've done it, you'll realize it's not bad at all :)

It's the thought of doing it that makes it worst...

Good Luck Lisa!!! I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to start my next cycle!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: FA! thanks!!! yes this is my first IUI.. you were right :thumbup: it was just like the follistim shots :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

maureenmarsh said:


> Anyone else here bleed after iui? Cause I m bleeding a little,

so sorry about the bleeding....I did not bleed...which was surprising since I bleed with a pap smear and since during the IUI the speculum was taken in and out because the doctor was a ******....he was a res doc and said my uterus was being jerky...a real doctor came in and she had no problem....even with my tilted uterus....she inserted the catherer slowly and was gentle....I did have cramping the rest of the day but nothing over my normal AF pains or ovulation cramps...


----------



## snl41296

hi girls did IUI today first cycle. DH sperm count was amazing and has great swimmers. as for me, I needed help with clomid easy fix FS said. everything looked awesome for today she said. I was so excited. and cant wait to see this outcome.... I did clomid 100mg CD 2-6 I got 4 nice size follicles and they were 1.7cm and the bigger one was 2cm so its a go and onto the 2ww :happydance::happydance:

came home was a little crampy and spotted too but she said that's normal.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

snl~ Great follies and great amt/quality of little swimmers!! Sounds like a perfect "recipe" to me!! Hope you get your little bun in the oven this month!! So exciting! And now you start the 2WW wait. When is your official testing date? BW?


----------



## snl41296

Fallen Ambers said:


> snl~ Great follies and great amt/quality of little swimmers!! Sounds like a perfect "recipe" to me!! Hope you get your little bun in the oven this month!! So exciting! And now you start the 2WW wait. When is your official testing date? BW?

in 1 week which is the 12th she wants to see my levels if they are going up on my own no need for progestrone pills, if not she will give me them, a week after that which is the 19th is :bfp: time blood work


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I know there's a lot of contradicting information on the internet about this...so today I asked my fertility doctor. Its about washed sperm.

Washed sperm can live outside the body in the pink fluid for 12 hours.

Washed sperm can live inside your uterus for up to 72 hours.

Also a womans released egg lives for 28 hours and can be fertilized during this whole period of time. 

Just thought that was useful info. I am a question freak and always drill for more knowledge.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMom~~ Great information! Thanks for sharing it with us :)


----------



## wishful think

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I know there's a lot of contradicting information on the internet about this...so today I asked my fertility doctor. Its about washed sperm.
> 
> Washed sperm can live outside the body in the pink fluid for 12 hours.
> 
> Washed sperm can live inside your uterus for up to 72 hours.
> 
> Also a womans released egg lives for 28 hours and can be fertilized during this whole period of time.
> 
> Just thought that was useful info. I am a question freak and always drill for more knowledge.

Those are questions i have been searching to be answered on the internet and I kept getting lots of different answers. It's good to know from doc. Thanks PCOS :)


----------



## snl41296

hi girls hope you all are well and thanks for welcoming me to the group :hi:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

snl41296 said:


> hi girls hope you all are well and thanks for welcoming me to the group :hi:

I'm glad you joined us!! How are you feeling this morning?

Good Morning to the rest of you beautiful ladies!

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2682/2682256qkf7fpku2f.gif

31~ I know I keep bugging you with this, but any updates Sweetie?

PCOS~ How are you feeling today?

Lisa~ Still excited Hon?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Big Red has appeared. :( There will be no more IUI attempts here. We are going to take a break for at least a month and then consider getting a second opinion. I will be checking in once in a while and I better see some BFP's ladies!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

31andTrying said:


> Big Red has appeared. :( There will be no more IUI attempts here. We are going to take a break for at least a month and then consider getting a second opinion. I will be checking in once in a while and I better see some BFP's ladies!

I am so very sorry! I can understand you wanting to take a break after several rounds of IUI. As far as wanting a 2nd opinion, are you refering to what your next step might be or if you should pursue IVF instead?

Will you consider IVF?

Also, I'm just curious, as to why you never went the injectible route and stayed on Femara? 

Do not despair and remain positive!

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1033/1033002wlqmk7c6no.gif


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> Big Red has appeared. :( There will be no more IUI attempts here. We are going to take a break for at least a month and then consider getting a second opinion. I will be checking in once in a while and I better see some BFP's ladies!

Oh nooooo ... I'm so bummed. I actually said "oh no" outloud when I read your post. Grrrrrr ... I'm sorry ... stupid Big Red ... totally hate her!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Fallen Ambers said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Big Red has appeared. :( There will be no more IUI attempts here. We are going to take a break for at least a month and then consider getting a second opinion. I will be checking in once in a while and I better see some BFP's ladies!
> 
> I am so very sorry! I can understand you wanting to take a break after several rounds of IUI. As far as wanting a 2nd opinion, are you refering to what your next step might be or if you should pursue IVF instead?
> 
> Will you consider IVF?
> 
> Also, I'm just curious, as to why you never went the injectible route and stayed on Femara?
> 
> Do not despair and remain positive!
> 
> https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1033/1033002wlqmk7c6no.gifClick to expand...

I would consider IVF but not sure my husband will. He has concerns with freezing embryos, etc. I tell him that we don't know enough about it to make a decision at this point. The second opinion would be to see if they feel I should have additional testing (HSG, lap, etc) or if we are doing all we can. I have VERY heavy cycles and long (9 days) and only 11 days between ovulation and spotting so I feel like there are a few questions to be answered. 

I always produced 2-3 follicles on the Femara so the injectables would have just produced more and added risk.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:wave: Hi Fallen!!!

I am doing ok, thanks for asking!!! Of course, I have no real news to report. 

Super excited that I have finally made it to my 2WW.

So far my track record has been one month on, 2 months off, due to all these darn cysts I get. Therefore, if this month doesn't work, I am sure I will have to deal with a cyst next month--as history seems to repeat itself a lot. 

I'm ready to be done with all this TTC business. I can't believe we've been trying since my daughter turned 4 months. She will be 3 in October.


----------



## snl41296

Fallen Ambers said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls hope you all are well and thanks for welcoming me to the group :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you joined us!! How are you feeling this morning?
> 
> Good Morning to the rest of you beautiful ladies!
> 
> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2682/2682256qkf7fpku2f.gif
> 
> 31~ I know I keep bugging you with this, but any updates Sweetie?
> 
> PCOS~ How are you feeling today?
> 
> Lisa~ Still excited Hon?Click to expand...

alittle crampy but nothing to bad... :thumbup: the spotting is barely there too :winkwink:


----------



## snl41296

31andTrying said:


> Big Red has appeared. :( There will be no more IUI attempts here. We are going to take a break for at least a month and then consider getting a second opinion. I will be checking in once in a while and I better see some BFP's ladies!

so sorry


----------



## Fallen Ambers

31~ Thank you so much for answering my questions. I can see why your hubby would have concerns with IVF. I personally do not, but hubby and I have already decided that if IUIs do not work out, we will not be pursuing IVF. Hubby is 46 yrs old and I'm 39, so if our IUIs (I'm willing to do 6 rounds of it) are not successful, we will close that chapter of our life and focus on living a child free life instead. For now, I'm taking it one day at a time and if it happens, it happens. 

Yikes! Your periods are indeed long....mine normally last between 4-5 days are are not really heavy.
I had a lap done 4 yrs ago, before I started with my fertility treatments and all was normal. Our fertility issues stem from my hubby's side. He worked for 18 years in a steel mill and was in charge of the boilers...so the heat really did a number on his semen morphology and motility.

Whatever you decide, follow your heart~ Unless you have a medical reason not to do so, you might still want to pursue a few more rounds of IUIs? Maybe let your body recover for a couple months, then try a couple more? Just a suggestion :)
Best of Luck and many blessings your way~ I hope you stay with us in these threads- I always enjoy reading your posts. :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :wave: Hi Fallen!!!
> 
> I am doing ok, thanks for asking!!! Of course, I have no real news to report.
> 
> Super excited that I have finally made it to my 2WW.
> 
> So far my track record has been one month on, 2 months off, due to all these darn cysts I get. Therefore, if this month doesn't work, I am sure I will have to deal with a cyst next month--as history seems to repeat itself a lot.
> 
> I'm ready to be done with all this TTC business. I can't believe we've been trying since my daughter turned 4 months. She will be 3 in October.

The 2WW is such a bittersweet time for me! I feel so "useless" and the wait is just pure torture! Of course, I could change my whole perspective on things and make it more enjoyable but..hey, watcha gonna do? 

So NOW comes the time when I ask you about your POAS plan???!! LOL! 

Are you one to wait at 14dpo before testing, or are you like me, crazy enough to start at 7dpo? When is your official BW day?

Ok, I'm so excited for you, wishful think, Lisa, maureen and snl!!!! :happydance: (I think you gals are the only ones in the 2WW right now....)


----------



## LittleBird

wishful think said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I know there's a lot of contradicting information on the internet about this...so today I asked my fertility doctor. Its about washed sperm.
> 
> Washed sperm can live outside the body in the pink fluid for 12 hours.
> 
> Washed sperm can live inside your uterus for up to 72 hours.
> 
> Also a womans released egg lives for 28 hours and can be fertilized during this whole period of time.
> 
> Just thought that was useful info. I am a question freak and always drill for more knowledge.
> 
> Those are questions i have been searching to be answered on the internet and I kept getting lots of different answers. It's good to know from doc. Thanks PCOS :)Click to expand...

I agree -- there is so much conflicting information online! And then I was wondering if it had to do with the type of wash used. Is there only one kind? Anyway, thank you for asking the doctor, because that is definitely longer than I thought it would be!


----------



## LittleBird

31andTrying said:


> Big Red has appeared. :( There will be no more IUI attempts here. We are going to take a break for at least a month and then consider getting a second opinion. I will be checking in once in a while and I better see some BFP's ladies!

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope a second opinion gives you a new plan! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Fallen Ambers said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi Fallen!!!
> 
> I am doing ok, thanks for asking!!! Of course, I have no real news to report.
> 
> Super excited that I have finally made it to my 2WW.
> 
> So far my track record has been one month on, 2 months off, due to all these darn cysts I get. Therefore, if this month doesn't work, I am sure I will have to deal with a cyst next month--as history seems to repeat itself a lot.
> 
> I'm ready to be done with all this TTC business. I can't believe we've been trying since my daughter turned 4 months. She will be 3 in October.
> 
> The 2WW is such a bittersweet time for me! I feel so "useless" and the wait is just pure torture! Of course, I could change my whole perspective on things and make it more enjoyable but..hey, watcha gonna do?
> 
> So NOW comes the time when I ask you about your POAS plan???!! LOL!
> 
> Are you one to wait at 14dpo before testing, or are you like me, crazy enough to start at 7dpo? When is your official BW day?
> 
> Ok, I'm so excited for you, Lisa, maureen and snl!!!! :happydance: (I think you gals are the only ones in the 2WW right now....)Click to expand...

I'm going to test daily ... :haha:

I like to watch the trigger shot leave my system, that way I don't have to wonder "is it the trigger?". 

I swore to myself I would NEVER do this though. In March, I did the same thing and found out I was pregnant at 11dpiui. I had 3 days of complete bliss as I watch the lines get darker. I was so excited and told everyone. Then a little over 1 week later I miscarried. I always said that I didn't want to know early because then I wouldn't be as "attached" to the idea of being pregnant. But, I think differently know ... If I know I am pregnant for 1 day or 2 weeks ... I will still be attached. 

So....onto daily testing. I normally will start posting my tests in my journal around 7dpiui! :thumbup:


----------



## wishful think

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I'm going to test daily ... :haha:
> 
> I like to watch the trigger shot leave my system, that way I don't have to wonder "is it the trigger?".

I decided to test every day too. want to know when the trigger is gone. My lines are really faint though and its only 3 days after trigger.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi Fallen!!!
> 
> I am doing ok, thanks for asking!!! Of course, I have no real news to report.
> 
> Super excited that I have finally made it to my 2WW.
> 
> So far my track record has been one month on, 2 months off, due to all these darn cysts I get. Therefore, if this month doesn't work, I am sure I will have to deal with a cyst next month--as history seems to repeat itself a lot.
> 
> I'm ready to be done with all this TTC business. I can't believe we've been trying since my daughter turned 4 months. She will be 3 in October.
> 
> The 2WW is such a bittersweet time for me! I feel so "useless" and the wait is just pure torture! Of course, I could change my whole perspective on things and make it more enjoyable but..hey, watcha gonna do?
> 
> So NOW comes the time when I ask you about your POAS plan???!! LOL!
> 
> Are you one to wait at 14dpo before testing, or are you like me, crazy enough to start at 7dpo? When is your official BW day?
> 
> Ok, I'm so excited for you, Lisa, maureen and snl!!!! :happydance: (I think you gals are the only ones in the 2WW right now....)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to test daily ... :haha:
> 
> I like to watch the trigger shot leave my system, that way I don't have to wonder "is it the trigger?".
> 
> I swore to myself I would NEVER do this though. In March, I did the same thing and found out I was pregnant at 11dpiui. I had 3 days of complete bliss as I watch the lines get darker. I was so excited and told everyone. Then a little over 1 week later I miscarried. I always said that I didn't want to know early because then I wouldn't be as "attached" to the idea of being pregnant. But, I think differently know ... If I know I am pregnant for 1 day or 2 weeks ... I will still be attached.
> 
> So....onto daily testing. I normally will start posting my tests in my journal around 7dpiui! :thumbup:Click to expand...


https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2238/2238077o0i4eqe1tj.gif <-------PCOSMOM!!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Roll Call~ Who's in the 2WW?

Wishful Think
snl
PCOSMom
Lisa
maureen

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## LiSa2010

snl41296 said:


> hi girls did IUI today first cycle. DH sperm count was amazing and has great swimmers. as for me, I needed help with clomid easy fix FS said. everything looked awesome for today she said. I was so excited. and cant wait to see this outcome.... I did clomid 100mg CD 2-6 I got 4 nice size follicles and they were 1.7cm and the bigger one was 2cm so its a go and onto the 2ww :happydance::happydance:
> 
> came home was a little crampy and spotted too but she said that's normal.

good luck to you sweety!!! I hope this is your month :hugs::hugs:



Fallen Ambers said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls hope you all are well and thanks for welcoming me to the group :hi:
> 
> I'm glad you joined us!! How are you feeling this morning?
> 
> Good Morning to the rest of you beautiful ladies!
> 
> https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2682/2682256qkf7fpku2f.gif
> 
> 31~ I know I keep bugging you with this, but any updates Sweetie?
> 
> PCOS~ How are you feeling today?
> 
> Lisa~ Still excited Hon?Click to expand...

OMG yes! :haha: tomorrow is my iui and it cant come soon enough!! Im feeling so positive and good about this cycle, fxed!




31andTrying said:


> Big Red has appeared. :( There will be no more IUI attempts here. We are going to take a break for at least a month and then consider getting a second opinion. I will be checking in once in a while and I better see some BFP's ladies!

awww sorry the witch got you :hugs::hugs: sometimes a break is what we need :hugs::hugs:. Having a second opinion is a great thing.. will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:




Fallen Ambers said:


> Roll Call~ Who's in the 2WW?
> 
> Wishful Think
> snl
> PCOSMom
> Lisa
> maureen
> 
> Am I missing anyone?

I will be in the TWW on Monday (1dpo) I think? is that correct? :shrug:

:hi: everyone!!! hope you're all doing well! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Fallen Ambers said:


> Roll Call~ Who's in the 2WW?
> 
> Wishful Think
> snl
> PCOSMom
> Lisa
> maureen
> 
> Am I missing anyone?

I can't wait to follow you all! And see who get's their BFP this month. :hugs: to you all!!!


----------



## wishful think

31andTrying said:


> Big Red has appeared. :( There will be no more IUI attempts here. We are going to take a break for at least a month and then consider getting a second opinion. I will be checking in once in a while and I better see some BFP's ladies!

So sorry to hear that 31 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Fallen Ambers said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi Fallen!!!
> 
> I am doing ok, thanks for asking!!! Of course, I have no real news to report.
> 
> Super excited that I have finally made it to my 2WW.
> 
> So far my track record has been one month on, 2 months off, due to all these darn cysts I get. Therefore, if this month doesn't work, I am sure I will have to deal with a cyst next month--as history seems to repeat itself a lot.
> 
> I'm ready to be done with all this TTC business. I can't believe we've been trying since my daughter turned 4 months. She will be 3 in October.
> 
> The 2WW is such a bittersweet time for me! I feel so "useless" and the wait is just pure torture! Of course, I could change my whole perspective on things and make it more enjoyable but..hey, watcha gonna do?
> 
> So NOW comes the time when I ask you about your POAS plan???!! LOL!
> 
> Are you one to wait at 14dpo before testing, or are you like me, crazy enough to start at 7dpo? When is your official BW day?
> 
> Ok, I'm so excited for you, Lisa, maureen and snl!!!! :happydance: (I think you gals are the only ones in the 2WW right now....)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to test daily ... :haha:
> 
> I like to watch the trigger shot leave my system, that way I don't have to wonder "is it the trigger?".
> 
> I swore to myself I would NEVER do this though. In March, I did the same thing and found out I was pregnant at 11dpiui. I had 3 days of complete bliss as I watch the lines get darker. I was so excited and told everyone. Then a little over 1 week later I miscarried. I always said that I didn't want to know early because then I wouldn't be as "attached" to the idea of being pregnant. But, I think differently know ... If I know I am pregnant for 1 day or 2 weeks ... I will still be attached.
> 
> So....onto daily testing. I normally will start posting my tests in my journal around 7dpiui! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2238/2238077o0i4eqe1tj.gif <-------PCOSMOM!!Click to expand...

I am an official...https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2238/2238077o0i4eqe1tj.gif


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Fallen Ambers said:


> Roll Call~ Who's in the 2WW?
> 
> Wishful Think
> snl
> PCOSMom
> Lisa
> maureen
> 
> Am I missing anyone?

Lets do what I have seen on some Threads ... Name & official test date! 

PCOSMomToOne (you can call me Mandy)--8/19 Official test date!


----------



## wishful think

Fallen Ambers said:


> Roll Call~ Who's in the 2WW?
> 
> Wishful Think
> snl
> PCOSMom
> Lisa
> maureen

PRESENT LOL :happydance:


----------



## wishful think

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Lets do what I have seen on some Threads ... Name & official test date!
> 
> PCOSMomToOne (you can call me Mandy)--8/19 Official test date!

Wishful think (aka LIBBY) - 18th August Official test date [-o&lt;


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19 
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  
LiSa2010 - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20 
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
*

I will keep adding.... :thumbup:

(Of course I can change any of the faces at the end...just not sure everyone is into the praying one:winkwink:)


----------



## LiSa2010

Lisa, 8/19 official test date...


----------



## Michelle78

I'm in too! My IUI is tomorrow morning, so I will be POAS on 8/20.

PCOSMom, I'm glad the IUI went well yesterday. That is a great improvement in DH's numbers!

Good luck tomorrow Lisa!


----------



## snl41296

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> Roll Call~ Who's in the 2WW?
> 
> Wishful Think
> snl
> PCOSMom
> Lisa
> maureen
> 
> Am I missing anyone?
> 
> Lets do what I have seen on some Threads ... Name & official test date!
> 
> PCOSMomToOne (you can call me Mandy)--8/19 Official test date!Click to expand...

SnL41296 (I am Lisa ) 8/19 is my Blood HSG test date! :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18
> LiSa2010 - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20
> SnL41296(Lisa) 8/19*
> 
> I will keep adding.... :thumbup:
> 
> (Of course I can change any of the faces at the end...just not sure everyone is into the praying one:winkwink:)

:thumbup:


----------



## wishful think

Looks like I will be testing first, AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

wishful think said:


> Looks like I will be testing first, AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
so exciting


----------



## LiSa2010

wishful think said:


> Looks like I will be testing first, AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

FXed :happydance::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

hey girls I have a question??
my first + OPK they did IUI which was yesterday at 11am. today I got another + OPK is that still give me a chance? that i can get pg? I am starting to second guess it and should have done IUI today :cry: I dont know i am just thinking to much.... still spotting too but only when I wipe sorry TMI


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

snl41296 said:


> hey girls I have a question??
> my first + OPK they did IUI which was yesterday at 11am. today I got another + OPK is that still give me a chance? that i can get pg? I am starting to second guess it and should have done IUI today :cry: I dont know i am just thinking to much.... still spotting too but only when I wipe sorry TMI

Washed sperm live 72 hours, so I think you are a-ok! :thumbup: Of course, I would definitely BD today and tomorrow!!

Do you spot when you ovulate?


----------



## snl41296

PCOSMomToOne said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I have a question??
> my first + OPK they did IUI which was yesterday at 11am. today I got another + OPK is that still give me a chance? that i can get pg? I am starting to second guess it and should have done IUI today :cry: I dont know i am just thinking to much.... still spotting too but only when I wipe sorry TMI
> 
> Washed sperm live 72 hours, so I think you are a-ok! :thumbup: Of course, I would definitely BD today and tomorrow!!
> 
> Do you spot when you ovulate?Click to expand...

no I dont spot when I ovulate ever. so this is new to me. yea BD'ing is not going to happen today /tonight. DH is watching MMA fighting =/ maybe tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Mandy~ Thanks for taking the lead on the Roll Call :) It makes it even more exciting to follow along, and it's also easier to keep track of everybody!

I'm so confident that we will get some BFP towards the mid-August point (18th, 19th, 20th) 

snl/Lisa~ I think the timing of your IUI was ok Hon~ Now sit back and relax :) (I know, its so easy for me to say) You've had a great cycle and your body has worked hard- enjoy your 2WW :)


To all you beautiful ladies:
https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1115/1115325i4jr4jp5au.jpg


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Awww Mandy! I just saw your new avatar!!! You are one gorgeous lady Chica!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Fallen Ambers said:


> Awww Mandy! I just saw your new avatar!!! You are one gorgeous lady Chica!!!!

Figured I'd put my face to my name :winkwink:

....and thank you!!! :flower:


----------



## snl41296

? anyone have facebook?
if u all do ADD ME 
LISA WARD 

but dont say anything about ttc or pregnancy on there thanks <3


----------



## azlissie

Wow - I hadn't checked the thread since yesterday and I was 5 pages behind!! Lots of catching up to do.

31 - I'm so sorry to hear the witch got you. I hope you guys can talk to someone who can give you a new plan of attack.

To the ladies in the 2WW - good luck! I know it feels like the longest 2 weeks ever. I'm kmfx'd for you all!! Let's see some BFPs on this thread!! :bfp::bfp:

AFM, I'm starting my 100mg of Clomid tonight. I read somewhere to take it at night to sleep through the side effects and that's what I did last time. I never noticed any side effects at all.

Anyone thinking they'll be doing their IUI sometime around Aug. 15-16th?? As long as that cyst doesn't cause any problems that's what I'm looking at.


----------



## snl41296

azlissie said:


> Wow - I hadn't checked the thread since yesterday and I was 5 pages behind!! Lots of catching up to do.
> 
> 31 - I'm so sorry to hear the witch got you. I hope you guys can talk to someone who can give you a new plan of attack.
> 
> To the ladies in the 2WW - good luck! I know it feels like the longest 2 weeks ever. I'm kmfx'd for you all!! Let's see some BFPs on this thread!! :bfp::bfp:
> 
> AFM, I'm starting my 100mg of Clomid tonight. I read somewhere to take it at night to sleep through the side effects and that's what I did last time. I never noticed any side effects at all.
> 
> Anyone thinking they'll be doing their IUI sometime around Aug. 15-16th?? As long as that cyst doesn't cause any problems that's what I'm looking at.

always did clomid CD 2-6 100mg at night 7pm :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies in your tww! I should ovulate later this week, I have used opk since cd 7 as I am paranoid and don't want to miss it! I should expect to POAS around the 27th. 

And I'm Carolyn! Nice to meet you ladies.


----------



## maureenmarsh

hey snl, we are pretty close in our iui, mine was friday and I aslo got a positive opk the next day and I was worried about the same thing, we also bd last night so hopefully I didnt miss o either, this month I did clomid 100mil days 3-7 and had a good follie size 17 on Wed cd 13 ultrasound, did you do a trigger? My doc said that I didnt need to so I guess I can test early :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

maureenmarsh said:


> hey snl, we are pretty close in our iui, mine was friday and I aslo got a positive opk the next day and I was worried about the same thing, we also bd last night so hopefully I didnt miss o either, this month I did clomid 100mil days 3-7 and had a good follie size 17 on Wed cd 13 ultrasound, did you do a trigger? My doc said that I didnt need to so I guess I can test early :happydance:

awesome news we are together... :happydance: nope didnt even mention a trigger shot this time. it was our first round too


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19 
LiSa2010 - 8/19 
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20 
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23 
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27 
*

Maureen I know I am missing you ... let me know if you want me to add you :)

Also, did I miss anyone else???


----------



## MrsMM24

MrsMM24(aka Maia) POAS 8/23

:dust:

31, soooo sorry AF flew in on that damn broom. Relax during your break. I certainly hope to hear your 2nd opinion yield positive results. You wil be missed. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetpea70

azlissie said:


> Wow - I hadn't checked the thread since yesterday and I was 5 pages behind!! Lots of catching up to do.
> 
> 31 - I'm so sorry to hear the witch got you. I hope you guys can talk to someone who can give you a new plan of attack.
> 
> To the ladies in the 2WW - good luck! I know it feels like the longest 2 weeks ever. I'm kmfx'd for you all!! Let's see some BFPs on this thread!! :bfp::bfp:
> 
> AFM, I'm starting my 100mg of Clomid tonight. I read somewhere to take it at night to sleep through the side effects and that's what I did last time. I never noticed any side effects at all.
> 
> Anyone thinking they'll be doing their IUI sometime around Aug. 15-16th?? As long as that cyst doesn't cause any problems that's what I'm looking at.


I'm behind here too....so sorry 31......hope to hear when you're back to ttc.. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you trying this month! 


I take 100mg of clomid too and just started back on Friday. Last time I took it around 9:15pm and never felt any side effects at all...so that is what I am doing this time too....and will most likely have my IUI on the 16th. This time I need to get some cheap HPTs and test right off the bat....Last time I waited, but this time I think I'd like to see how long the trigger stays in my system.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!

Michelle how did your iui go?

my iui went well... doc had a little trouble getting to my cervix bcuz its so high but he got there and did the procedure :thumbup: still cramping but not going to complain... I go back on Friday for hormone testing... I hope everything goes well from now on.. 

hope you're all doing well!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies! :wave:

i haven't been around as much these last few days because this week was so crazy busy! i know there's a lot of new people on here and i just wanted to say hi to everyone :)

pcosmom- those numbers are very promising, i've been thinking of you lots and i really hope this is your month!!!

31- so sorry about your AF :( :(

as for me, i'm currently on a break, well sort of... just gearing up for IVF at the end of the month. we have an appt on tuesday to check my cysts and to also start the lupron. i stop the BCP 8/14 and i guess AF will come sometime after that. my niece is coming to visit on tuesday (from out of state) for a week so that will be a great distraction!! i have not seen her in almost 2 years and i am so happy :happydance:

Good luck ladies!

:dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

oh, i almost forgot to add.. my name is Summer!


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies!

My IUI went fine this morning. In the past they have had trouble getting to my uterus so it has been painful, but this one went very smoothly. DHs #s were good, 25 million post wash and 90% motility. Now on to what I'm sure is going to feel like the longest 2 weeks ever!

Lisa, I'm glad your IUI went well this morning too.

Maia (I love your name btw!), I'm glad that you were able to get right back into the TTC game. Fingers crossed for you! 

31, I'm so sorry about AF. I hope that the 2nd opinion helps and gives you a new plan of attack.


----------



## snl41296

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!!
> 
> Michelle how did your iui go?
> 
> my iui went well... doc had a little trouble getting to my cervix bcuz its so high but he got there and did the procedure :thumbup: still cramping but not going to complain... I go back on Friday for hormone testing... I hope everything goes well from now on..
> 
> hope you're all doing well!!!!
> 
> :hugs:

hi i am still cramping alittle and I did my first IUI friday all good though. i stopped spotting too i go friday as well to check my levels


----------



## augustluvers

Good Lucky to all the girls in the 2ww... I've got my fingers crossed and my knees bent praying that you all get a BFP :hugs:

As for mee.... 

I'm in a little predicament right now. I'm currently cycle day 14 and according to FS can start taking my Progestrone tomorrow and continue for ten days. I usually get AF the day after the last pill so I'm looking at August 18th being the day that AF would start, which would mean that my IUI would be schedule most likely for August 31 - and in comes the problem... I'm being interviewed for a job that day! And it's 2 hours away from the clinic, so I don't know what to do. Should I just wait an extra week and start my Progestrone next monday? 

My FS said there was no rush and that I don't even need to take my Progesterone because she would give me Provera on August 30 is AF had not shown by then.... :shrug:

It either take is a week later or just take it now and see how things go? lol 

Part of me wants to start now because I want to actively start trying and get that IUI but part of me wants to wait! ahhh.... this makes no sense does it? I'm crazy! lol :wacko::haha:


----------



## wishful think

Hi augustluvers, I understand that u prob want to start your cycle as soon as possible but if the iui lands on the day of your interview or even the day before or after it u will be stressed out just thinking about it. Maybe u are better off delaying starting for a week so u are not stressed about itxxx


----------



## Kelly425

Hi :hi: Can I join you ladies? I had my first IUI today. It went very quickly with a little bit of cramping which wasn't too bad :thumbup: . I have one follicle on my left, which was 18mm on Thursday and a lot >10mm on the right. DH's count post wash was 119 million!!!:spermy: motility was 53%, the nurse said anything over 50 is great so I have no clue. 

Now just to get through this 2ww :coffee:

Good luck to everyone!! I hope we all get that BFP!! :bfp::dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Happy Sunday Ladies!

Michelle78~ A warm welcome to you! Make yourself right at home :) I'm so glad your IUI went well today! And now, the 2WW starts!! Woooohoooo!

azlissie~ Wish I could be your IUI buddy, but I'm guessing my next IUI will be around August 23rd-25th, but then again, that's just me "ballparking" it :)

MrsMM24~ Welcome to the group! What's your POAS game plan? Do you plan on starting to test early, or are you one to wait the full 2 weeks before you do?

Lisa2010~ I'm so happy that your IUI went well! Glad you just got a little cramping, after today, it should be smooth sailing into your 2WW :) Yay!!!

Touch the Sky~ You must be so excited to start your IVF protocol! I wish you the best of luck!!

augustluvers~ Gosh! You have a dilemna...I'm not sure what I would do? Although knowing me, I would just move ahead with the IUI and cross the interview bridge when I go to it. Follow your heart Sweetie :)

Kelly425~ Welcome to the Group! I'm so glad your IUI went well today and the post-wash numbers look GREAT!!! Best of Luck and plenty of babydust your way!

As for me, just spending a quiet Sunday at home. I made a batch of homemade spaghetti sauce, so the house smells wonderful.
Tomorrow morning, I'll be heading to the hospital for my "official" BW. Kinda feeling sad about it...I dread my RE's phone call to tell me it's negative...blah! But hey, I'll be getting ready for my 2nd round, so I'm excited about that!!


----------



## MrsMM24

FALLEN A, I actually came over from the another IUI thread. Recently had an MC and under fertility watch, doc's said I could try again as soon as I OV, this week is that! Soooo, here I am :happydance: and since we have tried for soooo long prior to the June :bfp: we have learned patience. 8/23 is test date, and God Willing, we will wait!!! We have 1 digi test and 1 stick in the house so we are not buying more to be tempted. 

GL Ladies!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19 
LiSa2010 - 8/19 
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20 
Kelly425 - 8/22 
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23 
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27 
*

Another call ... anyone want me to add them?? I hope to see this list in about 2 weeks FULLLLLL of :bfp:'s


----------



## kissyfacelala

I will be testing very late august or early september...depending on when my IUI is....but I will be in portugal...so I won't be updating here until late september when I get back :(

sorry the suspense ladies....


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, a lot of IUIs just happened! Best of luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Kelly425

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19
> LiSa2010 - 8/19
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27
> *
> 
> Another call ... anyone want me to add them?? I hope to see this list in about 2 weeks FULLLLLL of :bfp:'s

Can you add me for 8/22? Thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly425

Thank you fallen! I'm trying to stay positive but not at the same time so I don't get heart broken. Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

LittleBird said:


> Wow, a lot of IUIs just happened! Best of luck to everyone! :dust:

You're next!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Good luck to everyone in the TWW! Really hoping to see lots of BFP's this month.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Wow! I wasn't on here over the weekend and missed quite a bit! I've tracked back through the pages to try to catch up! 

31 - I'm sorry to hear AF showed. I wish you much R&R as you prepare for your next step. :hugs:

To the girls in the 2ww, FX for all of you!!!

So I THINK, if things go the same schedule as last month, that I'll have my IUI on the 15th and then will have bloodwork on the 26th. FX that this schedule holds as DH and I are celebrating our 10 year wedding anniversary on 9/2 and it would be amazing to be celebrating a BFP at the same time! We're taking a little trip to celebrate. Definitely don't want AF on board with us. 

This Wednesday I have my first appointment with the acupuncturist that works with my RE and I start my u/s and bw appts with the RE. Big day! LOL!


----------



## snl41296

hi girls just checking in on everyone. i am doing ok cant wait for friday first BLOOD test! for levels... 4 more days woohoo...


----------



## maureenmarsh

Is it the progesterone level that you are being tested for? I wish that I could have a 21 day progesterone check but they dont do one on me cause i'm on progesterone from 4 dpo on, I'm only 3 days past iui and i'm already wanting to test:dohh::nope: I just hope it happens this month, this was my first iui with clomid


----------



## snl41296

maureenmarsh said:


> Is it the progesterone level that you are being tested for? I wish that I could have a 21 day progesterone check but they dont do one on me cause i'm on progesterone from 4 dpo on, I'm only 3 days past iui and i'm already wanting to test:dohh::nope: I just hope it happens this month, this was my first iui with clomid

:thumbup: yes if my levels are ok i dont need the pills :winkwink: this is my first IUI as well. nothing is wrong with DH I have a short LP phase. so that being said it can be fixed with clomid :thumbup: which i took 100mg day 2-6 i had 4 follicles too


----------



## LiSa2010

this was also my first IUI and Im going in for Progesterone testing on Friday.... 

snl: I had 4 follies too (19, 17, 17, 13 on 8/5), did the trigger shot that night and IUI yesterday... I was on Follistim for 8 days..

I hope we all get our well deserved :bfp:s


:hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! Wow lots of IUIs lately :) FX for everyone in the TWW!!!!! I will be cheering you on from the sidelines :) 

Still on the bcp and patiently waiting for my appointment on the 17th for my IVF orientation and hysteroscopy, the time is dragging!


----------



## augustluvers

Wishful Think & Fallen Ambers~ Thank you for the advice! It really helps a lot. Especially since I don't have anyone to talk to personally and the two friends I have, have never gone through this so every time I talk TTC they go crosseyed on me. :wacko: At least they do listen to my rants! :haha:

Kelly425 ~ Welcome and Good luck during the 2ww... I don't know much about Sperm count or mobility, since my doctors only said that my DH results are normal :shrug: Makes me want to call up the fertility center and ask now! lol

Fallen Ambers ~ I personally don't eat anything with tomato sauce, not even pizza, :wacko: I know BUT I love when my mother makes pasta or sauce because of the smell it gives the house! In the winter it just makes me want to curl up by the fire place and read a book. I don't know I'm weird like that! Anyway... I hope your B.W. went alright :hugs:

MrsMM24 ~ I hope you get that BFP! :hugs:

kissyfacelala ~ Portugal sounds great and a good distraction from the testing and all. Can't wait to hear back in September! Have fun! :hugs:

Hoping4Baby2 ~ I hope this cycle works accordingly and that you get to celebrate your BFP with your 10th year anniversary :hugs:

Maureemarsh~ you can hold out a few more days girlie =) :hugs: This way if you get that beautiful BFP it'll be the real thing. 

Lisa2010 ~ I hate the wait and it does drag on... I'm waiting for AF to come so that I can start my First IUI! I hope that IVF works for you sweetie :hugs:

As For Me ~ I've decided to take the progestrone starting today and ending it in ten days. Af should be here on August 18th, the earliest making cycle day 14 August 31, which in turn is my interview date. My husband and I called the fertility center and they informed us that most of the time IUI's are scheduled early in the morning and that more then likely I'll be scheduled before 10am so that works for us. I'm nervous and yet excited :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

augustluvers said:


> As For Me ~ I've decided to take the progestrone starting today and ending it in ten days. Af should be here on August 18th, the earliest making cycle day 14 August 31, which in turn is my interview date. My husband and I called the fertility center and they informed us that most of the time IUI's are scheduled early in the morning and that more then likely I'll be scheduled before 10am so that works for us. I'm nervous and yet excited :happydance:

Aw, I'm glad that your IUI schedule won't conflict with the job interview! Good luck with both! :dust:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Well, as predicted, my Beta test came back as :bfn: :nope:
I've already had my pity party, which included a big bowl of "Red Velvet" ice cream, topped with hot fudge. So there! 

I've stopped taking the Progesterone, so I'm expecting :witch: to show up in less than 24 hrs. All weekend, I felt like my body was screaming at me: "I need to move along here, you need your periods to start!!! Let me do what I'm suppose to do!!!"

So as soon as AF shows up, I need to call my RE to start my 2nd round :) So I'm excited about that!!

We have quite a list of 2WW ladies!! We need some BFPs from this group!! We all so deserve a little bundle of joy!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:

Hoping4Baby2~ How exciting for you! 10th year anniversary coming up! Hubby and I just celebrated ours on July 7th, we went to Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon :)
As far as your IUI, the 15th is just around the corner :) How exciting is that??!! 

SNL~ Glad you're doing ok Honey! Keep us posted :)

Harvest~ :thumbup::thumbup: For your IVF appointment on the 15th~ I bet you can hardly wait! The beginning of a new adventure (kind of) I guess you could say you are on the same journey, but just taking a different path :) Good Luck Sweetie! Keep in touch!

Augustluvers~ Your post, about wanting to curl up with a book in front of the fireplace, made me smile! I'm a bookworm myself and I LOVE to read in front of my fireplace. We have a wood-burning one, so I love to hear the crackle & popping of the wood. It is so relaxing! I'm already one that loves the winter season, and having a fireplace is a must during that time!
I'm so glad things worked out between the IUI and the interview!! Yay! :happydance:
When things are meant to be, things are meant to be and it all works out :)

A big Hello to everyone else!!! :flower:


----------



## wishful think

So sorry Fallen Ambers xxxxx but here is to round 2 and fingers crossed for your bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx Little Bird and Fallen Ambers!

Fallen Ambers ~ A few years back I lived in a house with a fireplace and that's exactly what I would do! And... September 16th I go to a realtor to sign and close the deal on the house we are buying, and guess what???? It has two fire places, one in the formal living room and one inside of a den that I have already claimed as my little library/nook place to read and write (I love writing short stories)... I'm so excited, though I now read from my nook then an actual book, but :shrug: lol 

Good luck on your 2 round!!! I'll be just a few days behind you :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

so sorry fallen


----------



## LittleBird

I'm sorry about the BFN, Fallen! I hope the next round gives you the BFP you're hoping for! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry to hear of your BFN FALLEN.... Hoping for better results in Cycle #2.... :dust: :hugs:

UPDATE LADIES, one "donation" this morning, another on Wednesday. STILL testing 8/23! Oooooh, I sooo hope this is it! FXD :dust: FF hasn't added an OV day for me, so I am hoping that my temps continue to stay high...


----------



## snl41296

alittle TMI for me I just had the best SEX ever :rofl: in my hall way while my grandparents watched TV right in the other room :haha: they are 90 yrs old lmao it was awesome and so sneaky. dh texted me to come upstairs we live down stairs from them. I said ok. he said go in the hall way I will meet u there :winkwink: and BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :blush:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

snl41296 said:


> alittle TMI for me I just had the best SEX ever :rofl: in my hall way while my grandparents watched TV right in the other room :haha: they are 90 yrs old lmao it was awesome and so sneaky. dh texted me to come upstairs we live down stairs from them. I said ok. he said go in the hall way I will meet u there :winkwink: and BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :blush:

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

snl41296 said:


> alittle TMI for me I just had the best SEX ever :rofl: in my hall way while my grandparents watched TV right in the other room :haha: they are 90 yrs old lmao it was awesome and so sneaky. dh texted me to come upstairs we live down stairs from them. I said ok. he said go in the hall way I will meet u there :winkwink: and BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :blush:

:rofl: You go girl!!! That's the best, unexpected sex in unexpected places!!!

I live downstairs from my parents so, dh and I are always trying to find some sneaky time! lol


----------



## LittleBird

snl41296 said:


> alittle TMI for me I just had the best SEX ever :rofl: in my hall way while my grandparents watched TV right in the other room :haha: they are 90 yrs old lmao it was awesome and so sneaky. dh texted me to come upstairs we live down stairs from them. I said ok. he said go in the hall way I will meet u there :winkwink: and BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :blush:

Sneaky girl! :haha:


----------



## azlissie

Hey, snl, sounds like fun!! I have no SO and am doing the IUI process by myself, but there's definitely part of me that wishes I could experience the whole TTC experience! I have always wondered if DTD felt/seemed different when actively trying for a baby. I guess I might never know!

Hoping2Baby2 - it looks like we might be 2WW buddies! I go in for an u/s Aug. 15th and will probably have the IUI on the 16th if all goes well. My concern right now is that the cyst they found on my left ovary might still be a problem which could mess up this cycle.

Hope all the ladies in the 2WW are hanging in there and not going crazy!! I'm kmfx'd for all of you.

:dust:


----------



## snl41296

azlissie said:


> Hey, snl, sounds like fun!! I have no SO and am doing the IUI process by myself, but there's definitely part of me that wishes I could experience the whole TTC experience! I have always wondered if DTD felt/seemed different when actively trying for a baby. I guess I might never know!
> 
> Hoping2Baby2 - it looks like we might be 2WW buddies! I go in for an u/s Aug. 15th and will probably have the IUI on the 16th if all goes well. My concern right now is that the cyst they found on my left ovary might still be a problem which could mess up this cycle.
> 
> Hope all the ladies in the 2WW are hanging in there and not going crazy!! I'm kmfx'd for all of you.
> 
> :dust:

IUI seems a hell of alot easier then ttc LOL so to say. if I was not married I would be doing it on my own for sure :winkwink: you go girl <3 best of luck with IUI. this was our first cycle of IUI friday so time will tell. been cramping since fri hopping its good sign. i think it may be :thumbup:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Good Morning Everyone~

Well it didn't take long for the witch to show her face! I started my periods last night, around the time I went to bed and when I woke up this morning, the witch was definitely back with revenge!! So, I will be calling my RE to let him know today and thus, the 2nd cycle shall start!! Weeeeeeeee! :headspin:

Has anyone been diagnosed with hypothyroidism? When I went for my 1st appointment with my RE, he sent me for some bloodwork, and one of the tests he requested was my TSH. He called me in that same afternoon, to let me know that I had severe hypothyroidism and he would need to prescribe me "Synthroid". So I've been taking Synthroid for a month now, and I'm noticing that I'm not as tired...
Also yesterday, when he called to tell me the BW was negative, he advised that he was even more positive for the next round, because my TSH results had improved greatly and that would help....I'm just not sure how, and I didn't ask.

I also wanted to thank all of you ladies for the support and words of comfort yesterday! It really meant a lot! Thank you for caring! :hugs:

SNL~ You little sneaky girl!!! LOL! I think that's awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:

augustluver~ I have a Nook as well and I LOVE it!!!

Alright everyone, time to go to work! All of you have a wonderful day!!! :flower:


----------



## snl41296

glad AF showed now u can start again. very fast... good luck.


----------



## augustluvers

Fallen Ambers said:


> Good Morning Everyone~
> 
> Well it didn't take long for the witch to show her face! I started my periods last night, around the time I went to bed and when I woke up this morning, the witch was definitely back with revenge!! So, I will be calling my RE to let him know today and thus, the 2nd cycle shall start!! Weeeeeeeee! :headspin:
> 
> I also wanted to thank all of you ladies for the support and words of comfort yesterday! It really meant a lot! Thank you for caring! :hugs:
> 
> Alright everyone, time to go to work! All of you have a wonderful day!!! :flower:

Sorry about the witch, but here's to looking at cycle #2 :hugs:

When I take Progestrone the :witch: comes the very next day too. I just started it last night so I've got 9 more days of it.


----------



## augustluvers

Quick Question Girls: Do you chart your temperature while doing IUI cycles?


----------



## Fallen Ambers

augustluvers said:


> Quick Question Girls: Do you chart your temperature while doing IUI cycles?

No I don't, I figure that the doctor controls every single thing with the medication, so I don't bother to chart my temps.


----------



## snl41296

augustluvers said:


> Quick Question Girls: Do you chart your temperature while doing IUI cycles?

yes I do. have been temping for about a year


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx girls =)

I'm not sure what I'm going to do, I just find it a hassle to make sure I'm taking it at the same time, and that I've slept for at least 3 hours, lol because lately I haven't been sleeping the entire night and I get up twice to use the restroom. 

ok so maybe I'm leaning towards not taking? :haha: lol 

OMG I just realized what time it was... time for me to head to work! Darn!


----------



## snl41296

augustluvers said:


> Thankx girls =)
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to do, I just find it a hassle to make sure I'm taking it at the same time, and that I've slept for at least 3 hours, lol because lately I haven't been sleeping the entire night and I get up twice to use the restroom.
> 
> ok so maybe I'm leaning towards not taking? :haha: lol
> 
> OMG I just realized what time it was... time for me to head to work! Darn!

i have a regulator for it if u want it. i have a 4 yr old that wakes between 5:30am and 6:30am i will give it to u. and its right on key too :winkwink:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Springy

Fallen Ambers said:


> Good Morning Everyone~
> 
> Well it didn't take long for the witch to show her face! I started my periods last night, around the time I went to bed and when I woke up this morning, the witch was definitely back with revenge!! So, I will be calling my RE to let him know today and thus, the 2nd cycle shall start!! Weeeeeeeee! :headspin:
> 
> Has anyone been diagnosed with hypothyroidism? When I went for my 1st appointment with my RE, he sent me for some bloodwork, and one of the tests he requested was my TSH. He called me in that same afternoon, to let me know that I had severe hypothyroidism and he would need to prescribe me "Synthroid". So I've been taking Synthroid for a month now, and I'm noticing that I'm not as tired...
> Also yesterday, when he called to tell me the BW was negative, he advised that he was even more positive for the next round, because my TSH results had improved greatly and that would help....I'm just not sure how, and I didn't ask.
> 
> I also wanted to thank all of you ladies for the support and words of comfort yesterday! It really meant a lot! Thank you for caring! :hugs:
> 
> SNL~ You little sneaky girl!!! LOL! I think that's awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> augustluver~ I have a Nook as well and I LOVE it!!!
> 
> Alright everyone, time to go to work! All of you have a wonderful day!!! :flower:

Hi Fallen - onto cycle 2, keeping my fingers crossed that this is the one for you!!!

Like you, after my first set of bloodwork they told me that I needed to be put on Synthroid. Now mine was not severe it was borderline and the only reason they are treating is is because I am TTC. Normal values are under 5.0 but to conceive they want them around 1.0 mine were around 6 or 7 in the first two months they monitored me. After only 3 weeks on synthroid my levels dropped back to under 1.0 and were considered normal for TTC.

I did notice that by 3pm in the afternoon I wasn't looking at the floor in my cubicle at work and thinking it looked comfortable for a nap ;) If you were severe you may also notice weight loss! I was trying to blame my weight gain on my thyroid but sadly the Dr told me mine wasn't high enough for weight gain - BOO! Guess it was all the junk food and such I was eating every month to try and make myself happy when good old AF would show up!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

SNL - you go girl!!!!! awesome :winkwink:

FA - sorry the witch got you... on to cycle 2, hope you get your :bfp: this cycle.

August - Im taking my temp. Trigger was on Friday, IUI on Sunday and FF says I O'd on Saturday and saying that Im 3dpo :shrug:. Im not going to pay too much mind to it though cuz I really don't want to stress myself... :hugs:

:hi: everyone! hope you're all doing well..

:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

:shrug: i didnt get a cross line just yet but my first + OPK was thurs. friday was SOOOOOOOOOOOO DARK when i did IUI and saturday was extreamly dark as well :thumbup: hope this worked first time. I sometimes second guess myself :cry: and maybe should have done IUI saturday :shrug: as you can see here IUI was CD 15 which was dark. CD 16/17 was the same thing dark like that. then cd18 went back to nothing
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/august2011.jpg


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

snl41296 said:


> :shrug: i didnt get a cross line just yet but my first + OPK was thurs. friday was SOOOOOOOOOOOO DARK when i did IUI and saturday was extreamly dark as well :thumbup: hope this worked first time. I sometimes second guess myself :cry: and maybe should have done IUI saturday :shrug: as you can see here IUI was CD 15 which was dark. CD 16/17 was the same thing dark like that. then cd18 went back to nothing
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/august2011.jpg

My doc said washed sperm live 72 hours, I think you are GOLDEN! 

Please try not to worry too much!! Plus you got some BD'ing in too!!! You're good!


----------



## want2bmomma

Hello Ladies! So I am in the club.....again. BFN on 8/6 so moving on to IUI #4. Still waiting on AF to show in full force, probably will be tomorrow. So if things go like in the past I will probably be doing next IUI the week of 8/22 with test date 9/5. I really think looking back on the last cycle that the IUI wasn't timed well because I don't think I ovulated within that 24-48 hour window that the Ovidrel trigger was suppose to create. I think I ovulated much later. Something I will be talking with my MD about at our next appointment.
Fingers crossed for the ladies in the TWW!


----------



## LiSa2010

so sorry for the bfn want2 :hugs:
bring on IUI #4 :happydance:
I know what you mean about timed IUI... I questioned it for myself too. this is my first IUI so we'll see how it goes.. Im not testing until the 19th...


----------



## augustluvers

SNL ~ Thank you so much for the site, I have saved it to my favorite :haha: :hugs:

I do plan on using my opk's, I'm so excited that I wish Af would show today! :wacko:

I do hope this month is it for you SNL


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry to hear about the BFNs Fallen and Want2Be, it never gets any easier does it? Fallen-good to hear your thyroid is now under control, that will make a huge difference for you I am sure! Want2Be-hope IUI#4 works for you! trying anything different this time? How many IUIs are you going to try?


----------



## LiSa2010

Im 2dpiui and I woke up with tender breasts.... I can't be having symptoms this early, can I??? do any of you have any symptoms?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 9 more days*
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *10 days*
LiSa2010 - 8/19  *10 days*
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *10 days*
Michelle78 - 8/20  *11 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *12 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *13 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *17 days*
*

The official countdown ... but really who is counting??? Ok, we are all counting :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

No tender-titties here :haha: Sorry totally needed to use the word titties, not very lady-like though :) 

I wish I had some symptoms ... but nope :cry: I'm 4DPIUI.


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG that's hilarious that you put the countdown days :rofl: :haha:


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMOM~ OMG... I love countdowns!!! I can't wait to see the results over the next few days! :happydance: Hope you all get a BFP!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Mandy, it's still early. Don't feel down about lack of symptoms yet. Implantation usually happens after 6DPO! I love your countdown. I will give you my test date as soon as I figure out when I'll have my IUI!


----------



## augustluvers

Today has been the slowest day ever! It's 2:30pm, I've still got 2 hours left of work! Half hour drive home, it's pouring and there's a tornado watch, my office is leaking! :haha: Why must this day drag by so slow? :shrug:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> Today has been the slowest day ever! It's 2:30pm, I've still got 2 hours left of work! Half hour drive home, it's pouring and there's a tornado watch, my office is leaking! :haha: Why must this day drag by so slow? :shrug:

At least some BnB time can make it go quicker, right?! :thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

Of course! BNB has been a savior all day :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

LISA, That sex had to be magnificent!!! YAY! :haha: Those sticks look super promising, I think you are spot on because you have up to 3 days.... 

FALLEN, Sorry AF snuck in there :hugs: This next cycle get extra :dust:, GL!

AUGUST, Yes, I temp, just for reassurance and to have a visual. Like my current chart, it shows I am still fertile, and no OV yet, but the OPKs were pos yesterday...

WANT2B, Sorry for that BFN :hugs: Here is to looking at the next cycle :dust: And GL for that talk with the doc... That's why I temp as well. Reassurance.

Mandy, Thanks sooo much for the updated list and countdown, I sooo love it, makes it easier to keep up as well. Especially since we are ALL counting :haha:

AFM, I have another "donation" in the morning, and my temps are rising steadily, my OPKs are getting lighter however, so the last one tomorrow, is just to cover all the bases... Soooo hoping the timing was good. FXD. :dust: to the thread!


----------



## wishful think

I'm having cramps, but they are the dull achy kind just like af. Dont think this is a good sign :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*OK, I am going to try to make this the PMA thread!!!

I am guilty of being a SUPER DUPER DEBBIE DOWNER! 

SOOOooo ... It's time to be positive ... There WILL be BFP's this month!!!!*
*PUPO* :thumbup:


----------



## wishful think

Defo need some PMA right now, go away stupid negative thoughts :)


----------



## Kelly425

LiSa2010 said:


> Im 2dpiui and I woke up with tender breasts.... I can't be having symptoms this early, can I??? do any of you have any symptoms?

Lisa I am also 2dpiui and woke up with extremely sore breasts....I'm taking progesterone so I think it's a side effect of the med for me!


----------



## snl41296

PCOSMOM~ OMG... I love countdowns thats awesome.... feeling flutters in my belly just not feeling myself. I think I am I know its early but I have that feeling ya know. you girls are all so womnderful got so much love for u all 

Thanks mrsMM it was awesome to say the lease brought back alot of good feelings :happydance:


----------



## wishful think

Hi girls, well the trigger shot is completely out of my system. I tested negative this morning. Come on BFP :)


----------



## snl41296

wishful good luck praying for a :bfp: for ya


----------



## Rags

Hi, I'm working with a natural cycle for my IUI's at the moment and had hoped that this would be my first one this month, don't think it's going to happen though. I've been testing since Sunday and me LH test line is still faint and I'd be surprised if it peaks before Saturday (my clinic isn't open on Sundays so I'll miss out). This happened on 2 out of 5 cycles the last time I was trying and is very frustraiting. I'll keep checking in on the rest of you though and wish you all the best for August. If by chance I happen to peak by Friday I'll let you know.


----------



## augustluvers

:happydance: PMA PMA PMA :happydance:

I'm all for positive thoughts! Anything from keeping me a downer :haha:

As you all saw, I was really bore yesterday, and I couldn't wait to get home and take my 2nd progestrone pill! :haha: :wacko: So when I finally get home... I forget to take the darn thing! I remember an hour after the normal time I take it! :wacko: Also, I don't know what happened but around 7pm I felt light headed, I caould barely keep my head up and eyes opened so I decided to go down to my bedroom, to which everything was spinning around me! Next thing I know I'm waking up on the floor about three feet from my bed and it was 8pm!!! I PASSED OUT?!?!?! And no one even knew because my husband was upstairs! OMG ... I got up and could barely walk because apparently as I passed out I hurt my right leg all the way up to my pelvic bone! So not good!!! Anyway, I went to bed at 8 and got up this morning at 7am. I feel okay, just a little weak, and some soreness in my bones but other than that it's a beautiful day =) 

Wishful Think ~ At least now you know if a BFP is a real one, which I pray that you get one really soon!


----------



## LiSa2010

Kelly425 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im 2dpiui and I woke up with tender breasts.... I can't be having symptoms this early, can I??? do any of you have any symptoms?
> 
> Lisa I am also 2dpiui and woke up with extremely sore breasts....I'm taking progesterone so I think it's a side effect of the med for me!Click to expand...

I woke up to tender breasts again today but Im pretty sure it's from the trigger shot... Im going in for progesterone testing on Friday.... I'll know then if my doc will put me on progesterone or not. Ive read so many ladies hating progesterone, kinda makes me scared to take but I'll do anyting for that :bfp: so I'll have to suck it up lol :hugs:



wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well the trigger shot is completely out of my system. I tested negative this morning. Come on BFP :)


:happydance: how many dpiui are you?




Rags said:


> Hi, I'm working with a natural cycle for my IUI's at the moment and had hoped that this would be my first one this month, don't think it's going to happen though. I've been testing since Sunday and me LH test line is still faint and I'd be surprised if it peaks before Saturday (my clinic isn't open on Sundays so I'll miss out). This happened on 2 out of 5 cycles the last time I was trying and is very frustraiting. I'll keep checking in on the rest of you though and wish you all the best for August. If by chance I happen to peak by Friday I'll let you know.

how many times a day do you test on the OPK? that sucks that your clinic won't open to do an IUI.. my doc opens on the weekends if they need to do ultrasounds and any procedures.... I pray that you get your peak before Friday sweety :hugs:

:hi: to all the ladies!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, August! That is scary! I hope you don't have any more episodes like that!


----------



## want2bmomma

Harvest2009 said:


> Sorry to hear about the BFNs Fallen and Want2Be, it never gets any easier does it? Fallen-good to hear your thyroid is now under control, that will make a huge difference for you I am sure! Want2Be-hope IUI#4 works for you! trying anything different this time? How many IUIs are you going to try?

Thanks Fallen. I am not sure. Just called in to let them know that today is CD1. So have baseline ultrasound CD2 (yuck) and then will meet with her. I am not sure how many. The MD thinks since I was preggers after IUI #1 (although MC @ 5wks) that everything is working....that's why I think it is timing. The first IUI was the first time using OPKs...which I was terrible at reading. Got a positive OPK on a Saturday....called in, she said it should be real positive the next day. On Sunday did an OPK again and it was negative. So she rushed me in to do the IUI. All the rest of the IUIs have been the day after the first + OPK and all have been BFN. So I am going to talk to her about doing 2 IUIs this time. What do you think? I am sure I will probably be on Femara again, not sure if I will do Ovidrel though, it will be interesting to see what the MD thinks about my ovulation symptoms 4 days after the trigger shot.


----------



## MrsMM24

WISHFUL, FXD that you get that :bfp: :dust:

RAGS, Welcome :wave: my FXD that you see a peak soon, definitely before Friday!! :dust:

AUGUST, I you are feeling better, that dizzy and passing out spell is sounds scary. :hugs:

WANT2B, we do 2, maybe you should inquire about it, doesn't hurt to ask....

AFM, I think that I am 2DPO, FF hasn't updated, but the OPKs tell a different story. My OPKs are pretty faint now, a little eye-strain to see the pink and I was probably imagining that. Sure hoping mon & today put me in good timing for the egg chase! :dust: to the whole thread!


----------



## wishful think

LiSa2010 said:


> wishful think said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, well the trigger shot is completely out of my system. I tested negative this morning. Come on BFP :)
> 
> 
> :happydance: how many dpiui are you?Click to expand...

I am 7 days post trigger and 6 days post iui


----------



## wishful think

Hi august, what an ordeal???? Id say it frightened u. Hope your leg gets better soon xxxx


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx girls!

Wishful ~ Yeah it did. When I woke up on the floor.. I was like WTF? lol But I can report that I am feeling so so so much better today! lol


----------



## maureenmarsh

So yesterday cd 19 my doc wanted to do a progesterone test, they cant do one on cd 21 cause by that time i'm already on progesterone supplements and there would be no point, The test came back at 13, i've never had a day 19 progesterone test so I dont know if thats good or bad? My nurse said that anything over 10 means most likely i o'd, What do you guys think? My iui was friday the 5th


----------



## snl41296

i go friday for my CD21 for my levels i hope they are HIGH b/c been cramping alittle hope its a good sign


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies! How are you all doing? I guess we're still about a week out before anyone will start testing. I sure hope we see some BFPs soon!!

August, be careful! That sounds scary. Hope you don't have any more problems.

AFM, I'm having a lot of pinching & twinges going on. I'm hoping it's the Clomid doing its job, but I'm still worried about that stupid cyst. I'm afraid it's going to burst or something. Tonight is my last night of Clomid and I'll go back Monday for an u/s so I just have to wait and see what's going on.

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## wilsons228

Hi im new to this but my first IUI will be friday, weve been married four years and were using a sperm bank. On Femara and HCG shot (took it tonight) and got a Dye test to make sure my tubes were open which they say makes you more fertile for a couple cycles. Here hoping!:wacko:


----------



## 678star-bex

Hiya, just wanted to introduce myself. just had my 1st iui consultantcy & on waiting list for my 1st iui. having injectables and then he said he will inject me with something to 'make' me ov. i think the timing is an issue for us so kinda hopeful that iui will work.

what is it like to inject urself & where do u do it on ur body? r there any side effects to injections? (of course i have questions for my fs in my planning meeting but nice to ask u girls since u r goint thru it too). thank u all. baby dust. xx


----------



## snl41296

well girls I am not to happy with my FF chart today :cry::cry: they said I ovulated on Monday which I doubt it I had - OPK's :nope: :cry: and if so I was too early with IUI :cry::cry: I am very upset today :cry:
I understand washed sperm lives 72 hrs and I do understand as well, DH's sperm is 100% fine mobility and count, I just needed help to ovulate and take clomid 100mg 2-6 but whats the odds of tthis happening :cry: just really down today


----------



## LiSa2010

August, wow that sounds scary... hope you're feeling better :hugs:



wishful think said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishful think said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, well the trigger shot is completely out of my system. I tested negative this morning. Come on BFP :)
> 
> :happydance: how many dpiui are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 7 days post trigger and 6 days post iuiClick to expand...

:happydance: wohoo :happydance: Im 6dpt/4dpiui and trigger is almost completely gone.... tested this morning and vvvvvvery faint line :happydance: :happydance:



wilsons228 said:


> Hi im new to this but my first IUI will be friday, weve been married four years and were using a sperm bank. On Femara and HCG shot (took it tonight) and got a Dye test to make sure my tubes were open which they say makes you more fertile for a couple cycles. Here hoping!:wacko:

:hi: welcome! this was also my first IUI... and also had my tubes checked, all cleared and open. hope it's true what they say about about being more fertile after having an HSG :winkwink: good luck at your IUI this friday... keep us posted :hugs:



678star-bex said:


> Hiya, just wanted to introduce myself. just had my 1st iui consultantcy & on waiting list for my 1st iui. having injectables and then he said he will inject me with something to 'make' me ov. i think the timing is an issue for us so kinda hopeful that iui will work.
> 
> what is it like to inject urself & where do u do it on ur body? r there any side effects to injections? (of course i have questions for my fs in my planning meeting but nice to ask u girls since u r goint thru it too). thank u all. baby dust. xx

:hi: welcome! sounds like your consult went well and your doc was very informative, I love it when they walk you through everything. My doc was a god send, he was aggressive but very patient at the same time, which made us feel at ease with what was to come :thumbup: 
depending on what injections your doc will give you may depend on how easy or hard it is to do on yourself. I did follistim injections on my stomach (2 inches away from belly button and at different sites every night), they were so easy to do... it's a pen which made much more easier to inject.. what meds will your doc put you on? I think I had a headache maybe once or twice but nothing too major where I had to take an aspirin. my first injection, it stung a little but I think maybe it was because I didn't let the alcohol dry enough but after that, it was a cinch, no bruising or stinging or anything :thumbup: I took Ovidrel to make me ovulate and that I also had to do myself. this wasn't a pen, it was an actual syringe but it was also a piece of cake for me... I think I got tooooo good injecting myself and was a pro by that time :rofl: but to be honest I was a little scared of the Ovidrel shot, I think it was bcuz I wanted to get it right :winkwink:


:hi: lovely ladies!!!! hope you're all doing well :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

snl41296 said:


> well girls I am not to happy with my FF chart today :cry::cry: they said I ovulated on Monday which I doubt it I had - OPK's :nope: :cry: and if so I was too early with IUI :cry::cry: I am very upset today :cry:
> I understand washed sperm lives 72 hrs and I do understand as well, DH's sperm is 100% fine mobility and count, I just needed help to ovulate and take clomid 100mg 2-6 but whats the odds of tthis happening :cry: just really down today

oh no :nope: sorry FF has got you upset! :hugs: :hugs: I wouldn't pay mind to FF..... Im temping myself and at one point it said that I O the day b4 my IUI but now it moved it one day ahead... FF is just a mess. I looked at your chart and I think it looks.... play around w/it.... I think if you take out the + opk for cd16,17 it may change your O date..... I still think you're good sweety....


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Well yesterday was a wild day. I had my first appt with my RE for this cycle (IUI 2). I had nothing going on the left side at all and immediately my heart sank. But then she looked at the right and that puppy was 17.4! So they actually had me trigger @ 11 last night and then I go in for the IUI tomorrow morning @ 11 AM. This is early in the cycle for me. I'll be doing my IUI on CD12. Last month it was CD14. I'm worried because last month I had two really good follies and one smaller one and got a BFN. This month all my hopes rest on one. I guess that's all you need though, right? My lining is "looking cozy" though, so here's hoping.


I also had my first appointment with the acupuncturist yesterday and it went really well. I liked her alot - she specializes in fertility issues and was really kind and understanding. At one point she asked me what stresses me and I burst out in tears. I don't know where that came from. I guess I'm even more stressed and emotional than I thought. Clearly, it's good I'm doing this. I must need the outlet for all this stress more than I realized. Just came back from a run in this sweltering heat - hoping that helps a bit too.


I have my FX for all of us this month! Sending many :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

snl41296 said:


> well girls I am not to happy with my FF chart today :cry::cry: they said I ovulated on Monday which I doubt it I had - OPK's :nope: :cry: and if so I was too early with IUI :cry::cry: I am very upset today :cry:
> I understand washed sperm lives 72 hrs and I do understand as well, DH's sperm is 100% fine mobility and count, I just needed help to ovulate and take clomid 100mg 2-6 but whats the odds of tthis happening :cry: just really down today


I had a cycle when trying for my DS where FF moved my O date a few days later. It re-calibrates each day you enter a temp. Sometimes the change is enough to move your O date. I know it is stressful to have it work that way. Sending you :hugs:.


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies. Well I got my baseline ultrasound (CD2). I have a whopping cyst at 23 mm. She also sent me down to the lab for a blood preg test, just to be sure I wasn't preggers. I told her I had a BFN on Saturday. She said she needed to rule it out because she has had women who present with cysts and bleed but are still pregnant. All I could think was this is a waste of time and money. So I am not getting my hopes up because my AF is in full force and I already had the BFN test. So basically, I will be sitting this cycle out to let the cyst dissolve. UGH! 

We need some BFPs around here.....fingers crossed for everyone!!!!


----------



## Springy

wilsons228 said:


> Hi im new to this but my first IUI will be friday, weve been married four years and were using a sperm bank. On Femara and HCG shot (took it tonight) and got a Dye test to make sure my tubes were open which they say makes you more fertile for a couple cycles. Here hoping!:wacko:

:wave: welcome! If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask away!!!!


----------



## Springy

Well ladies I am super frustrated .... today is CD 16 when I would normally ovulate ... I have yet to get a +OPK. I know some people use OPK multiple times a day but I have only ever used it once a day and before my cycle monitoring I was ALWAYS getting little :) During May I also got a :) but nothing in June and then July I didn't check as I was having the Lap the week I would be ovulating. Now I'm into August and I am SO frustrated and upset!!!

I told myself not to get my hopes up for August and a natural cycle but I'm feeling really down right now :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

want2bmomma said:


> Hey ladies. Well I got my baseline ultrasound (CD2). I have a whopping cyst at 23 mm. She also sent me down to the lab for a blood preg test, just to be sure I wasn't preggers. I told her I had a BFN on Saturday. She said she needed to rule it out because she has had women who present with cysts and bleed but are still pregnant. All I could think was this is a waste of time and money. So I am not getting my hopes up because my AF is in full force and I already had the BFN test. So basically, I will be sitting this cycle out to let the cyst dissolve. UGH!
> 
> We need some BFPs around here.....fingers crossed for everyone!!!!

The silver lining is a 23mm cyst really isn't that large. I had a 33cm that went away in 2 weeks with some birth control pills. I'm sorry you have to go through this but please don't stress, it'll only set you back a few weeks. 

Sending you a :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Well ladies I am super frustrated .... today is CD 16 when I would normally ovulate ... I have yet to get a +OPK. I know some people use OPK multiple times a day but I have only ever used it once a day and before my cycle monitoring I was ALWAYS getting little :) During May I also got a :) but nothing in June and then July I didn't check as I was having the Lap the week I would be ovulating. Now I'm into August and I am SO frustrated and upset!!!
> 
> I told myself not to get my hopes up for August and a natural cycle but I'm feeling really down right now :(

I'm sorry Springy ... although I do think meds tend to mess up our natural hormone surges ... even months later (after taking the meds). 

Keep testing, maybe it's just late this month.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am super frustrated .... today is CD 16 when I would normally ovulate ... I have yet to get a +OPK. I know some people use OPK multiple times a day but I have only ever used it once a day and before my cycle monitoring I was ALWAYS getting little :) During May I also got a :) but nothing in June and then July I didn't check as I was having the Lap the week I would be ovulating. Now I'm into August and I am SO frustrated and upset!!!
> 
> I told myself not to get my hopes up for August and a natural cycle but I'm feeling really down right now :(
> 
> I'm sorry Springy ... although I do think meds tend to mess up our natural hormone surges ... even months later (after taking the meds).
> 
> Keep testing, maybe it's just late this month.Click to expand...

Thanks PCOSMom .... I am REALLY hoping it is just late but I'm just frustrated and feeling SUPER defeated today :( My own little pity party here in Canada!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am super frustrated .... today is CD 16 when I would normally ovulate ... I have yet to get a +OPK. I know some people use OPK multiple times a day but I have only ever used it once a day and before my cycle monitoring I was ALWAYS getting little :) During May I also got a :) but nothing in June and then July I didn't check as I was having the Lap the week I would be ovulating. Now I'm into August and I am SO frustrated and upset!!!
> 
> I told myself not to get my hopes up for August and a natural cycle but I'm feeling really down right now :(
> 
> I'm sorry Springy ... although I do think meds tend to mess up our natural hormone surges ... even months later (after taking the meds).
> 
> Keep testing, maybe it's just late this month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PCOSMom .... I am REALLY hoping it is just late but I'm just frustrated and feeling SUPER defeated today :( My own little pity party here in Canada!!Click to expand...

You and me both!!! I started a pity club for myself a couple days ago ... so far it's only one member--me!


----------



## Rags

Rags said:


> Hi, I'm working with a natural cycle for my IUI's at the moment and had hoped that this would be my first one this month, don't think it's going to happen though. I've been testing since Sunday and me LH test line is still faint and I'd be surprised if it peaks before Saturday (my clinic isn't open on Sundays so I'll miss out). This happened on 2 out of 5 cycles the last time I was trying and is very frustraiting. I'll keep checking in on the rest of you though and wish you all the best for August. If by chance I happen to peak by Friday I'll let you know.

how many times a day do you test on the OPK? that sucks that your clinic won't open to do an IUI.. my doc opens on the weekends if they need to do ultrasounds and any procedures.... I pray that you get your peak before Friday sweety :hugs:

:hi: to all the ladies!!!![/QUOTE]

Thanks for the sympathy LiSa2010, I'm with an NHS clinic which is only staffed Monday to Saturday unfortunatly. On a brighter note my OPK was quite a bit darker today so it's FX'd for a peak tomorrow. I normaly only test in the morning but I think that if it's not peaked tomorrow a.m I may find myself checking again in the evening and hoping that it doesn't then happen until Sunday.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am super frustrated .... today is CD 16 when I would normally ovulate ... I have yet to get a +OPK. I know some people use OPK multiple times a day but I have only ever used it once a day and before my cycle monitoring I was ALWAYS getting little :) During May I also got a :) but nothing in June and then July I didn't check as I was having the Lap the week I would be ovulating. Now I'm into August and I am SO frustrated and upset!!!
> 
> I told myself not to get my hopes up for August and a natural cycle but I'm feeling really down right now :(
> 
> I'm sorry Springy ... although I do think meds tend to mess up our natural hormone surges ... even months later (after taking the meds).
> 
> Keep testing, maybe it's just late this month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PCOSMom .... I am REALLY hoping it is just late but I'm just frustrated and feeling SUPER defeated today :( My own little pity party here in Canada!!Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both!!! I started a pity club for myself a couple days ago ... so far it's only one member--me!Click to expand...

Well I'm with you so now it is a party of TWO!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am super frustrated .... today is CD 16 when I would normally ovulate ... I have yet to get a +OPK. I know some people use OPK multiple times a day but I have only ever used it once a day and before my cycle monitoring I was ALWAYS getting little :) During May I also got a :) but nothing in June and then July I didn't check as I was having the Lap the week I would be ovulating. Now I'm into August and I am SO frustrated and upset!!!
> 
> I told myself not to get my hopes up for August and a natural cycle but I'm feeling really down right now :(
> 
> I'm sorry Springy ... although I do think meds tend to mess up our natural hormone surges ... even months later (after taking the meds).
> 
> Keep testing, maybe it's just late this month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PCOSMom .... I am REALLY hoping it is just late but I'm just frustrated and feeling SUPER defeated today :( My own little pity party here in Canada!!Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both!!! I started a pity club for myself a couple days ago ... so far it's only one member--me!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm with you so now it is a party of TWO!Click to expand...

Make that a pity party for 3! My hubby just found out he has to go out of town on the 29th for a week for work and that looks like it will be when I am due for egg collection! I am not totally sure yet though. called the clinic and they said I have to wait until wednesday's appointment to get my schedule but all I can do is think the worst. don't know what i'll do without hubby here, even with all this technology it still takes 2! trying not to stress but it is all I can do :(


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am super frustrated .... today is CD 16 when I would normally ovulate ... I have yet to get a +OPK. I know some people use OPK multiple times a day but I have only ever used it once a day and before my cycle monitoring I was ALWAYS getting little :) During May I also got a :) but nothing in June and then July I didn't check as I was having the Lap the week I would be ovulating. Now I'm into August and I am SO frustrated and upset!!!
> 
> I told myself not to get my hopes up for August and a natural cycle but I'm feeling really down right now :(
> 
> I'm sorry Springy ... although I do think meds tend to mess up our natural hormone surges ... even months later (after taking the meds).
> 
> Keep testing, maybe it's just late this month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PCOSMom .... I am REALLY hoping it is just late but I'm just frustrated and feeling SUPER defeated today :( My own little pity party here in Canada!!Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both!!! I started a pity club for myself a couple days ago ... so far it's only one member--me!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm with you so now it is a party of TWO!Click to expand...
> 
> Make that a pity party for 3! My hubby just found out he has to go out of town on the 29th for a week for work and that looks like it will be when I am due for egg collection! I am not totally sure yet though. called the clinic and they said I have to wait until wednesday's appointment to get my schedule but all I can do is think the worst. don't know what i'll do without hubby here, even with all this technology it still takes 2! trying not to stress but it is all I can do :(Click to expand...

AWWW Harvest that timing is awful!!!! HOPEFULLY he can stick around or they can delay your cycle by a week or so. :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, I want to join the party... I had my second follicle check today and I have four follicles, so the FS wants to cancel the IUI. Ugh, I'm feeling like this isn't going to happen for me this month. I would normally be pretty confident that I could catch at least one of those little eggies naturally, but after this many months of BFNs, I don't think it's going to happen. :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Party of four!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

Where is the pity pool??? I get to jump in first!


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Party of four!!! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Where is the pity pool??? I get to jump in first!

I would totally jump in if i wasn't so bloated from being on the pill! I look like a total heafer! Does this happen to anyone else on the bcp?


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Party of four!!! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Where is the pity pool??? I get to jump in first!

As long as it is nice and warm in the pool I'll jump in ;)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

This is a magic pool ... perfect temperature and it's a slimming pool, which I really need. I'm not even on BCP's and I look like a heafer. 

I do think BCP can cause bloating.


----------



## MrsMM24

WILSONS & 678 :wave: :dust: 

SNL, sorry FF upset you, I was pretty upset with it myself this week. You do know you can override the OV date right? As I looked at your chart and I think it looks more promising that FF is giving, like LISA said, it gets messy at times. No AF for you so FXD! :dust:

HOPING, GL tomorrow!! FXD!!!

WANT2B, sorry to hear of your csyt, going to agree with PCOS, it isn't too large and that's good. Hope to see you back here and in the chase soon!

SPRINGY, I stopped using the smiley faces as I never could get them. I switched to the sticks which I use AM and PM and am able to see OV. Especially the last 2 times and it was in the evening so the PM POAS helped. I hope you OV soon. FXD :dust:

RAGS, how are you? Any sign of OV yet, tomorrow's due date is approaching and I'm checking on ya! GL FXD

HARVEST, that is TERRIBLE timing, hopefully the clinic can change something to accommodate this trip.... GL FXD

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did note that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I OV I think that I OV'd on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday&wed, I want to think I timed things so well. I think I am 3-4DPO??? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

Get OUT of that Pity Pool Ladies, POSITIVITY!!! :dust: to the concept.

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

Hoping4Baby2: thats great!!! yep that's all you need, just one :hugs: Im glad your lining looks good and you acupuncturist appt went well too :hugs: FXed for ya!!!!

want2bmomma; sorry about bfn and AF showing up... Im sorry you have to sit out this cycle... hopefully it's just a few weeks like Mandy said. I also had to take BCP for 10 days due to cyst. good luck to you!!! :hugs:

Springy: sorry to hear you still haven't gotten your + opk :hugs: I hope you get your + soon. sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs :hugs: :hugs:

Rags: i think I would take another opk around 6 or 9 pm just to see... I would always get lines in the mornings and got a really dark line in the morning and by 2pm it was really light so I think my surge may have been the night before around 10pm or so.... FXed for you...

Harvest: sorry about the bad timing sweety :hugs: :hugs: I hope everything works out for you :hugs:

LB: you really have a hard decision to make. I say follow what your heart says. keeping everything crossed for you!!! :hugs:

MrsMM24 : FXed for you!!! Im also 4dpo, when are you testing?

lots of hugs to the Pity Pool Ladies..... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: everyone!!!!


----------



## want2bmomma

Thanks ladies for all the support. I could definitely go for a swim! :shipw:

Springy: I didn't like the happy face ones and my MD said they weren't as accurate. You might want to try the ones with the lines.


----------



## Springy

want2bmomma said:


> Thanks ladies for all the support. I could definitely go for a swim! :shipw:
> 
> Springy: I didn't like the happy face ones and my MD said they weren't as accurate. You might want to try the ones with the lines.

I had those ones but I couldn't read them and tell when it was "darker" .... From March 2010 till I started to be cycle monitored in Feb 2011 I always got a + on the happy face ones so I am not sure why I can't get one the past few months....Its just frustrating :( I know we are BD'ing every other day to cover off our chances and I will be cycle monitored in September again so its only a waste of a month!


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> This is a magic pool ... perfect temperature and it's a slimming pool, which I really need. I'm not even on BCP's and I look like a heafer.
> 
> I do think BCP can cause bloating.

LOL I don't think I will ever get out of this magical pool :) Well I've come to the conclusion that the bcp causes: blemishes, bloating and severe bitchyness! just gave a co-worker severe attitude, so not like me :dohh: Hoping for not too many more days of this!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> This is a magic pool ... perfect temperature and it's a slimming pool, which I really need. I'm not even on BCP's and I look like a heafer.
> 
> I do think BCP can cause bloating.
> 
> LOL I don't think I will ever get out of this magical pool :) Well I've come to the conclusion that the bcp causes: blemishes, bloating and severe bitchyness! just gave a co-worker severe attitude, so not like me :dohh: Hoping for not too many more days of this!Click to expand...

Oh yes, I turn into a ferocious yeti when I am on BCP's. I also break out like a hormonal teenager. 

I would DEFINITELY marinate in the pool!


----------



## LittleBird

So, I just updated my journal, but I thought you all should be the next to know. IUI tomorrow at noon!


----------



## Springy

LittleBird said:


> So, I just updated my journal, but I thought you all should be the next to know. IUI tomorrow at noon!

Yay yay yay!!! Happy dance for you LittleBird!


----------



## MrsMM24

GL tomorrow LITTLEBIRD!! :dust:


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi ladies,
thank u for making me feel so welcome. special thanks to lisa2010 re: injection worries. thank u i feel much better. i am officially on the waiting list now just need my planning meeting. i will be in touch again when i hear from them and start iui.

im loving how supportive u r to each other. i wish i could say things helpful but i have a lot to learn still about iui and assisted conception in general. i was hoping clomid would have been enough but i am so excited to have the oportunity to try iui. yay!


----------



## wishful think

LittleBird said:


> So, I just updated my journal, but I thought you all should be the next to know. IUI tomorrow at noon!

Brilliant littlebird, best of luck tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Ok ladies - need your advice on this one .... 

I have a cheapy OPK test and this is what it shows for today, yet with the same urine the happy face one is not a happy face but a good old blank circle!!!!
 



Attached Files:







OPK result.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Springy

Springy said:


> Ok ladies - need your advice on this one ....
> 
> I have a cheapy OPK test and this is what it shows for today, yet with the same urine the happy face one is not a happy face but a good old blank circle!!!!

The control is on the right and test is on the left!


----------



## MrsMM24

SPRINGY, that is positive to me!!! BD!!!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

thats a positive to me as well...


----------



## Springy

That is exactly what I thought!!!!! I'm glad I listened to you ladies and used a cheapy!!!

We BD last night and we will for the next few nights too - JUST to be safe! I'm also going to use another Clear Blue one later tonight maybe with a urine that was a little more concentrated!!!!


----------



## snl41296

found a good site 
https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1#7


----------



## LittleBird

Springy -- that OPK looks positive to me as well!

snl -- very interesting site, thank you!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, ladies! I just started acupuncture and have my second appointment tomorrow. FX'd it helps even just a tiny bit.... 

I saw this AWESOME video and thought you'd all love it as much as I do

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZXf_PkU9QU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

LittleBird said:


> So, I just updated my journal, but I thought you all should be the next to know. IUI tomorrow at noon!


Tomorrow is the day for me too! I'm at 11 AM. 

:dust: to you!


----------



## snl41296

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> So, I just updated my journal, but I thought you all should be the next to know. IUI tomorrow at noon!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is the day for me too! I'm at 11 AM.
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...

goood luck i was 11am as well last friday :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> So, I just updated my journal, but I thought you all should be the next to know. IUI tomorrow at noon!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is the day for me too! I'm at 11 AM.
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...

Excellent! We are in this 2WW together! :dust:

SquirrelGirl -- funny video!


----------



## Springy

LittleBird and Hoping4Baby2 - GOOD luck tomorrow!!! I'll be thinking of you. I'm sending lots and lots of dust your way.

I'll be in the TWW with you as got my +OPK TODAY!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Good Evening Ladies~

Just dropping by to say hello and see how everyone is doing?

Springy~ Thank you for sharing some info about your thyroid issue. I had to look it up online to get a full understanding of it's impact on TTC. And you are right, I have gained like 20 lbs and could not understand how, because I had not changed anything in my diet. Now it makes sense to me! I have more energy too! 
Looking at your OPK, I would give it two thumbs up girl!! No more pity party for the Canadian Sweetie :)

want2bemomma~ I'm so sorry about the BFN Honey :( And it sucks that you have to sit this cycle out. Take the time to pamper yourself a little bit, relax, going to the spa, drink a few glasses of wine, just "treat yourself"! You deserve it!

Lisa2010~ How are you doing? Any other symptoms?? :)

PCOSMomtoOne~ You made me laugh with your "titties"! How are you feeling? Thanks for doing the countdown for us! I love it!

MrsMM24~ Two thumbs up on the "donation". Looks like great timing for you!! I wish you the best of luck pretty lady :flower: 

Rags~ A warm welcome to you! You will so enjoy this fun group of ladies!! Make yourself at home :flower:

August luvers~ Watcha doing scaring us like that girl?? Passed out?!! I'm just relieved you didn't hurt yourself! Let's hope it doesn't happen again :hugs:

wishful think~ You are getting closer to testing day girl! How exciting is that huh??? I so hope you get your BFP!! 

Wilsons228~ Welcome to the group!! So nice to have you join us! :flower:

678 Star-Bex~ Yay! You made it over here! Welcome to you!! I know you asked about the injections, etc. They are easier that one might think, at least, they are for me. It's mind over matter! The needle is so small and thin, you hardly feel it going in. I just make sure to pinch my belly and I give it a quick jab and the needle goes right in. I'm sure you will do just fine :)

Little Bird~ Good Luck with your IUI tomorrow Honey!! I'm so happy and excited for you!! Give us an update tomorrow! :dust:

Hoping4Baby2~ I wish you good luck as well for your IUI tomorrow! All will go well! Think positive!!! Let us know how it goes! :dust:

As for me, I went to my appointment yesterday, had bloodwork done and a scan. All looks great! No cysts, and BW came back A-OK, so I'm good to start my second IUI cycle.
He had me inject 400 ui of Follistim last night, then I had to inject 225 ui this morning, and 225 ui tonight. I'm going in tomorrow morning for a scan and bloodwork. I'm gauging I should have my IUI around August 20th-23rd :)

A big Hello to everyone else!! I'm so grateful for all of you! Thank you for the support, the laugther and the encouragement. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## azlissie

Tomorrow is a big day for our group! Best of luck to LittleBird and Hoping4Baby2 - I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way. Let us know how it goes!

I love the video, squirrel!! That was too funny. 

What does everyone do for a living? I teach high school and our first day of class is Monday already! I don't know what happened to the summer, but I'm hoping the fact that I'll be back at work will make my next 2WW go by a lot faster.

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

We chuckled at the video!!! GOOOD STUFF!!!!

Springy ... WOW, it's time to knock some boots ... that is WAY positive!!!!!!! Rock on sister :)


----------



## wilsons228

IUI today at 11! Good luck to all of us, and baby dust to all. Cant wait to hear about everyones experiences!


----------



## snl41296

wilsons228 said:


> IUI today at 11! Good luck to all of us, and baby dust to all. Cant wait to hear about everyones experiences!

:happydance: good luck


----------



## snl41296

so girls at 6:45am I went for my BLOOD work for my levels :happydance:

PLEASE PRAY THEY ARE HIGH!!!!


----------



## Rags

(QUOTE)Rags: i think I would take another opk around 6 or 9 pm just to see... I would always get lines in the mornings and got a really dark line in the morning and by 2pm it was really light so I think my surge may have been the night before around 10pm or so.... FXed for you...

Well what do you know, got the biggest darkest +OPK I've ever had at 10 this morning, booked in for 11 tomorrow - seems to be a popular time. All the best to everyone, FX'd.


----------



## Rags

Rags said:


> Rags: i think I would take another opk around 6 or 9 pm just to see... I would always get lines in the mornings and got a really dark line in the morning and by 2pm it was really light so I think my surge may have been the night before around 10pm or so.... FXed for you...
> 
> Well what do you know, got the biggest darkest +OPK I've ever had at 10 this morning, booked in for 11 tomorrow - seems to be a popular time. All the best to everyone, FX'd.


----------



## wilsons228

Sending baby dust and hoping your levels. Are. High!


----------



## snl41296

this has been the hardest 2ww ever LOL


----------



## wilsons228

I bet! I start my tww today!


----------



## snl41296

wilsons228 said:


> I bet! I start my tww today!

good luck


----------



## maureenmarsh

I'm not sure if i'm 6 or 7 dpo, my iui was last Friday the 5th at 4pm I know i'm testing really early but I cant help myself:dohh:, The first photo ( frer and wondfo ) was taken with fmu and when I got to the office my blue handle 10 miu tests were here so I took that one with smu, I took the photos all within 9 minutes after peeing on them, Anyone see anything? 

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/fritestboth.jpg

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/friicblue.jpg


----------



## snl41296

maureenmarsh said:


> I'm not sure if i'm 6 or 7 dpo, my iui was last Friday the 5th at 4pm I know i'm testing really early but I cant help myself:dohh:, The first photo ( frer and wondfo ) was taken with fmu and when I got to the office my blue handle 10 miu tests were here so I took that one with smu, I took the photos all within 9 minutes after peeing on them, Anyone see anything?
> 
> https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/fritestboth.jpg
> 
> https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/friicblue.jpg

the last one i see a tint but thats it as of right now good luck....


----------



## Springy

azlissie said:


> Tomorrow is a big day for our group! Best of luck to LittleBird and Hoping4Baby2 - I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way. Let us know how it goes!
> 
> I love the video, squirrel!! That was too funny.
> 
> What does everyone do for a living? I teach high school and our first day of class is Monday already! I don't know what happened to the summer, but I'm hoping the fact that I'll be back at work will make my next 2WW go by a lot faster.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!

I work for a large pharmaceutical / biotechnology company in the area of regulatory affairs .... essentially I deal with Health Canada (our version of FDA) to get new products approved, approvals for clinical trials, approvals for changes to already approved products etc. While I don't have my summers off I can't believe that summer is almost gone! We have so little warm summer weather in Toronto that it seems like it barely gets started and it is sadly leaving! We are already at cooler evenings and mornings!!

What subjects to do you teach?


----------



## want2bmomma

Good luck ladies on your IUIs!!!!! I've got my fingers crossed for y'all!

PCOS: How long did it take your cyst to go away?


----------



## LiSa2010

FA, I keep waking up with sore breasts and always feel bloated at night. I actually feel bloated right now and have slight cramps... tested today to see if trigger is out of my system and got a vvvvvvery faint line, it should be completely out of my system by the time I test tomorrow morning....



snl41296 said:


> so girls at 6:45am I went for my BLOOD work for my levels :happydance:
> 
> PLEASE PRAY THEY ARE HIGH!!!!

:hi: snl! I went in for my bloods at the same time although I didn't get seen till like almost 7am :growlmad: but all done and now Im just waiting for a call back :thumbup: good luck to you :hugs:



wilsons228 said:


> IUI today at 11! Good luck to all of us, and baby dust to all. Cant wait to hear about everyones experiences!

good luck!!! hope everything goes well, let us know how it went :hugs:



Springy said:


> LittleBird and Hoping4Baby2 - GOOD luck tomorrow!!! I'll be thinking of you. I'm sending lots and lots of dust your way.
> 
> I'll be in the TWW with you as got my +OPK TODAY!

woohoo for + opk :happydance: :wohoo:




Rags said:


> (QUOTE)Rags: i think I would take another opk around 6 or 9 pm just to see... I would always get lines in the mornings and got a really dark line in the morning and by 2pm it was really light so I think my surge may have been the night before around 10pm or so.... FXed for you...
> 
> Well what do you know, got the biggest darkest +OPK I've ever had at 10 this morning, booked in for 11 tomorrow - seems to be a popular time. All the best to everyone, FX'd.

yay alright! :thumbup: good luck to you!



maureenmarsh said:


> I'm not sure if i'm 6 or 7 dpo, my iui was last Friday the 5th at 4pm I know i'm testing really early but I cant help myself:dohh:, The first photo ( frer and wondfo ) was taken with fmu and when I got to the office my blue handle 10 miu tests were here so I took that one with smu, I took the photos all within 9 minutes after peeing on them, Anyone see anything?
> 
> https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/fritestboth.jpg
> 
> https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/friicblue.jpg

I also see something in the last pic.... 



sending hugs and good luck to all the ladies doing their IUIs today!!! keeping everything crossed for all of usl!

:hi: everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Good luck with all the IUIs ladies!!! I ahve my FX for you all :)

Springy-that OPK is looking good :) I know what you'll be doing this weekend!


----------



## wilsons228

Iui is done! Took a while and was kind of painful because they said my cervix was very far back so lots of poking and proding the count was 57million moving so that was good! Now we wait!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

want2bmomma said:


> Good luck ladies on your IUIs!!!!! I've got my fingers crossed for y'all!
> 
> PCOS: How long did it take your cyst to go away?

My 33cm cyst took 2 weeks
My 70cm cyst took 7 weeks

Of course I was on birth control pills for both cysts, but I also read to speed up the process .... drink chamomile tea and use a heating pad on your tummy. BOTH of these work wonders, my large cyst didn't even start going away till I added these 2 things, then in one week it shrunk like 10cm!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!! This is a buuuusy 2 days for this thread! YAY!

Ok, to those that need some extra :hugs: here they are, cannot wait to see some positive results from any type of POAS!! 

FXD, to those that are in this TWW with me!! :dust:

Finally, GL, and :dust: to those with appts today and tomorrow morning, I hope this is it for this thread!!! Then we can change the name to IUI/IVF August BFPS!!!!

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies, I'm done with my IUI and back home. We had 12 million sperm, which was a big improvement over 6 million last time! I'm super happy about that!

maureenmarsh -- The second pic looks like it has a line. I know if it were my test I'd be getting excited about now. Good luck!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 6 more days*
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *7 days*
LiSa2010 - 8/19  *7 days*
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *7 days*
Michelle78 - 8/20  *8 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *10 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *11 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *14 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *14 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *15 days*
*

:thumbup:**updated for your viewing pleasure** :thumbup:


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies! This thread has gotten really busy, I hope we have a ton of good news to report starting in about a week. This has already been the longest 2 week wait I have ever experienced. I can't believe that I am only 5 dpiui, I feel like I should be testing tomorrow instead of next Saturday. I am going to try and not drive myself crazy with symptom spotting, but that is easy to say at only 5 dpiui when there is nothing to spot!


----------



## snl41296

Levels were good. I am on 2 pills 2 times a day estrogin pills they are blue, and prometrium pills


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 6 more days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *7 days*
> LiSa2010 - 8/19  *7 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *7 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *8 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *10 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *11 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *15 days*
> *
> 
> :thumbup:**updated for your viewing pleasure** :thumbup:

I'll test 8/26 officially, but probably everyday starting next Friday. :haha:


----------



## wishful think

I'm having cramps :(


----------



## LittleBird

Maybe it's implantation! Don't assume the worst yet! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I have my ultrasound scan to see whether my cysts are gone (largest was 38mm) on Tuesday. I'll have to get out my heating pad!! FX'd I will get to stop BC and start my 2nd IUI cycle soon....

I also had my second acupuncture appointment this morning. Was expecting to "feel" something afterward, but I'm not noticing any sort of difference.... Oh well, I'm up for trying anything at this point.


----------



## LiSa2010

snl41296 said:


> Levels were good. I am on 2 pills 2 times a day estrogin pills they are blue, and prometrium pills

my doc just put me on Estradiol 2mg, estrogen (the tiniest blue pills Ive ever seen) and Prometrium 200mg, progesterone 2 pills 2x a day each med... what is your dose?



wishful think said:


> I'm having cramps :(

OMG Ive had cramping all day today and it was worse on the bus ride home from work and thought implantation right away :thumbup: FXed!!!! :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I have my ultrasound scan to see whether my cysts are gone (largest was 38mm) on Tuesday. I'll have to get out my heating pad!! FX'd I will get to stop BC and start my 2nd IUI cycle soon....
> 
> I also had my second acupuncture appointment this morning. Was expecting to "feel" something afterward, but I'm not noticing any sort of difference.... Oh well, I'm up for trying anything at this point.

good luck at your scan!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

this is my first time taking these meds..... how soon do they kick in? I think Im starting to feel something already.... some dizziness and lightheaded..... I took the meds at 7:20pm..


----------



## snl41296

LiSa2010 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> Levels were good. I am on 2 pills 2 times a day estrogin pills they are blue, and prometrium pills
> 
> my doc just put me on Estradiol 2mg, estrogen (the tiniest blue pills Ive ever seen) and Prometrium 200mg, progesterone 2 pills 2x a day each med... what is your dose?
> 
> 
> 
> wishful think said:
> 
> 
> I'm having cramps :(Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Ive had cramping all day today and it was worse on the bus ride home from work and thought implantation right away :thumbup: FXed!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I have my ultrasound scan to see whether my cysts are gone (largest was 38mm) on Tuesday. I'll have to get out my heating pad!! FX'd I will get to stop BC and start my 2nd IUI cycle soon....
> 
> I also had my second acupuncture appointment this morning. Was expecting to "feel" something afterward, but I'm not noticing any sort of difference.... Oh well, I'm up for trying anything at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> good luck at your scan!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

omg same thing :happydance::happydance::happydance: 2mg tiny blue pills and 200mg!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG snl! freaky, I wonder if thats the norm... do you have to go back for more bloodwork? I go back Wed for repeat I think and possible HCG testing.... I'll be be 10dpiui....


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, just came back from U/S. I only have 2 follicles on each side of the ovary :(. One 22mm and the other 16mm (CD13). I wonder what is my chance with only one possible mature follicles. I don't know why, but I don't feel optimistic after so many failed months. Got my HCG Shot today, will have my IUI on Sunday (about 42 hours after the shot). I asked my Dr. if that too late, he said, nope. Hmmm. I read majority have it around 36 hours.


----------



## LiSa2010

Rona said:


> Hi ladies, just came back from U/S. I only have 2 follicles on each side of the ovary :(. One 22mm and the other 16mm (CD13). I wonder what is my chance with only one possible mature follicles. I don't know why, but I don't feel optimistic after so many failed months. Got my HCG Shot today, will have my IUI on Sunday (about 42 hours after the shot). I asked my Dr. if that too late, he said, nope. Hmmm. I read majority have it around 36 hours.

your 16mm should be a good size during your iui as well, they grow 1-2mm a day :thumbup: what size are the other follies? what time did you take your shot? what time is your iui? good luck!!!


----------



## snl41296

LiSa2010 said:


> OMG snl! freaky, I wonder if thats the norm... do you have to go back for more bloodwork? I go back Wed for repeat I think and possible HCG testing.... I'll be be 10dpiui....

want to know what is even freakier MY NAME IS LISA too She wants me to go Friday for HCG testing. maybe Thurs I will go :winkwink: and test too LOL


----------



## snl41296

Rona said:


> Hi ladies, just came back from U/S. I only have 2 follicles on each side of the ovary :(. One 22mm and the other 16mm (CD13). I wonder what is my chance with only one possible mature follicles. I don't know why, but I don't feel optimistic after so many failed months. Got my HCG Shot today, will have my IUI on Sunday (about 42 hours after the shot). I asked my Dr. if that too late, he said, nope. Hmmm. I read majority have it around 36 hours.

why so sad hun? i had 4 follicles and they were big all of them. dont be down :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

haha.. aww your dd is a cutie!! she looks so pretty in her yellow dress :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 6 more days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *7 days*
> LiSa2010 - 8/19  *7 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *7 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *8 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *10 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *11 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *14 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *15 days*
> *
> 
> :thumbup:**updated for your viewing pleasure** :thumbup:

Add me please!  IUI today, beta testing 8/26. Thanks!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi ladies! Glad all the IUIs went well today! Mine did too. RE actually said as he was doing it - "Oh you are going to be 'so pregnant' this month." From his lips to God's ears I hope! LOL! Last months IUI HURT big time. My cervix was so not cooperative. This time, it was in and he was already letting the :spermy: swim when I asked how it was going. Totally different! Here's hoping that helps. 

:dust::dust: to all of us this month! I start the progesterone suppositories tomorrow. 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 6 more days*
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *7 days*
LiSa2010 - 8/19  *7 days*
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *7 days*
Michelle78 - 8/20  *8 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *10 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *11 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *14 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *14 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *15 days*
*

Okay added peeps and updated!!! Next week is gonna get exciting!!!!! WAHOOO!


----------



## lochbride

Hey ladies, is it ok if I join too? On my first IUI cycle with, down regulated with buserelin, stimming with menopur and post IUI progesterone pessaries. 

I had a few follies on my scan day (Monday 8th) - right ovary had one at 16mm, left ovary had one at 14mm. There was also a 13mm and a couple at 10mm kicking around in there :) - this seems smaller than other people on here but I have hopes that 18 and 16 will have grown after the trigger and in time for the IUI which was at 3pm on Wednesday. The clinic must have been ok to go ahead I guess, or they wouldn't have done it! 

DH-wise, his sperm was at 40 motility so we'll see. I did acupuncture rght before and right after the procedure and was super chilled, the next day however I totally freaked out and have been wrestling with myself to remain calm and positive! Going away for a week at my parents today so hopefully will get lots of time to just relax for implantation!! 

It's so reassuring to find other people going through the same thing and hope you don't mind the massive post - we're all going through so many things. The timed nasal spray for downregulating is doing my head in, as are the pessaries but I know it's all worth it. 

My test day is the 25th August - Lochbride, can I get added please?

Take care of yourselves everyone :) Hoepfully this 2ww will be the last for a while!!


----------



## wilsons228

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 6 more days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *7 days*
> LiSa2010 - 8/19  *7 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *7 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *8 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *10 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *11 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *14 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *14 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *15 days*
> *
> 
> Okay added peeps and updated!!! Next week is gonna get exciting!!!!! WAHOOO!


Add me please :) first iui yesterday! I test the 29th!


----------



## wishful think

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 6 more days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *7 days*
> LiSa2010 - 8/19  *7 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *7 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *8 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *10 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *11 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *14 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *14 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *15 days*
> *
> 
> Okay added peeps and updated!!! Next week is gonna get exciting!!!!! WAHOOO!

Hi PCOS, Lisa & snl, seeing as u all are only one day behind me, how are u all feeling??? Have u done any hpts yet??? It's getting close now and I'm getting sooooooooo nervous. Fingers crossed for BFPs :dust:


----------



## hockey24

Had my 1st scan on friday and going for a 2nd and trigger shot tomorrow. Monday will be the day for my 1st IUI. I'm so excited!!!


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rona

LiSa2010 said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just came back from U/S. I only have 2 follicles on each side of the ovary :(. One 22mm and the other 16mm (CD13). I wonder what is my chance with only one possible mature follicles. I don't know why, but I don't feel optimistic after so many failed months. Got my HCG Shot today, will have my IUI on Sunday (about 42 hours after the shot). I asked my Dr. if that too late, he said, nope. Hmmm. I read majority have it around 36 hours.
> 
> your 16mm should be a good size during your iui as well, they grow 1-2mm a day :thumbup: what size are the other follies? what time did you take your shot? what time is your iui? good luck!!!Click to expand...

Hi Lisa,

I only have one on each side, means only two total. As CD13 I have 22mm and 16mm.

My trigger shot was at 4:45pm on Friday (12/8/2011)
My IUI sechduled on Sunday at 9:00am (14/8/2011). Roughly about 40 hours.


----------



## Rona

snl41296 said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just came back from U/S. I only have 2 follicles on each side of the ovary :(. One 22mm and the other 16mm (CD13). I wonder what is my chance with only one possible mature follicles. I don't know why, but I don't feel optimistic after so many failed months. Got my HCG Shot today, will have my IUI on Sunday (about 42 hours after the shot). I asked my Dr. if that too late, he said, nope. Hmmm. I read majority have it around 36 hours.
> 
> why so sad hun? i had 4 follicles and they were big all of them. dont be down :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry, I must wrote it wrong :)..actually one at each side, 22mm and the other one 16mm. My lining is 9.0.


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, look at all these IUIs so close together! Please let us all get sticky beans! :dust:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

azlissie said:


> Tomorrow is a big day for our group! Best of luck to LittleBird and Hoping4Baby2 - I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way. Let us know how it goes!
> 
> I love the video, squirrel!! That was too funny.
> 
> What does everyone do for a living? I teach high school and our first day of class is Monday already! I don't know what happened to the summer, but I'm hoping the fact that I'll be back at work will make my next 2WW go by a lot faster.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!


azlissie~ I went to college and earned a Bachelor's Degree in Education also. I taught French & English in High School, then I moved to the States and found a job, working for a major corporation (Fortune 500) company. I've been with that company for 10 yrs now.


Springy~ Your job sounds soooooo exciting! Toronto is by far my favorite city in Canada! My brother lives there, so I get to visit quite a few times a year. I am Canadian but live in the States now. I'm a 5-hr drive from Toronto. I used to travel there to get my hair done at Toni & Guy's in Bloor :)


----------



## maureenmarsh

Here is my am test, I'm around 7dpo, my iui was Friday the 5th

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/testsatic-1.jpg

and here it is tweaked

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/testsatic-1-1.jpg


----------



## wilsons228

Rona said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just came back from U/S. I only have 2 follicles on each side of the ovary :(. One 22mm and the other 16mm (CD13). I wonder what is my chance with only one possible mature follicles. I don't know why, but I don't feel optimistic after so many failed months. Got my HCG Shot today, will have my IUI on Sunday (about 42 hours after the shot). I asked my Dr. if that too late, he said, nope. Hmmm. I read majority have it around 36 hours.
> 
> why so sad hun? i had 4 follicles and they were big all of them. dont be down :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I must wrote it wrong :)..actually one at each side, 22mm and the other one 16mm. My lining is 9.0.Click to expand...


Thats a good size for your follies! Especially with the trigger shot. Thats about what mine were too! F'Xd for you!!


----------



## snl41296

wishful think said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 6 more days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *7 days*
> LiSa2010 - 8/19  *7 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *7 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *8 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *10 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *11 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *14 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *14 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *15 days*
> *
> 
> Okay added peeps and updated!!! Next week is gonna get exciting!!!!! WAHOOO!
> 
> Hi PCOS, Lisa & snl, seeing as u all are only one day behind me, how are u all feeling??? Have u done any hpts yet??? It's getting close now and I'm getting sooooooooo nervous. Fingers crossed for BFPs :dust:Click to expand...

im feeling ok. been mild crampyness here and there but other then that ok. strange today my gums started bleeding which never do, nad with DD its the ONLY SIGN I HAD! go figure weird but true. I have not tested and will not till at least wed or thurs. i go for hcg test friday I am psyched to see this out come. will be so down if its not what I want ...


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi everyone, Can I join your thread?
I'm looking for some advice or to hear your stories as to when you began the IVF process. 

Currently I am on my 16th cycle of TTC with PCOS. My husband's sperm analysis was normal except for he had low morphology.

This is my 5th cycle with the help of fertility meds. I have completed 4 cycles with clomid 100 mg/ ovidrel trigger shot and timed intercourse. This cycle I am on 150 mg of clomid w/ ovidrel trigger and I just had my 2nd IUI.
I had a few follicles.. I think the numbers were 18, 17, 15, 15 two days prior to the actual IUI. My husband's count for this IUI post wash was 14 million, last time it was only 5 million and I had only 1 follicle. I'm still praying that this could be it for us, but I have a few more days to test and no symptoms except AF like cramping.

If this cycle doesn't work... when should I start to consider IVF? How many IUI's do people normally try before moving on to IVF? My doctor said 3 when we first met, but then the other day he told me that some insurance companies make you do 3 cycles of IUI on injectible meds before moving onto IVF, and I haven't even started the injectible meds yet.

I am supposed to start injectible meds, follistm, next cycle if this one doesn't work. My insurance however, does not say that I have to have a certain number of IUI's before moving on to IVF, so basically I could start the IVF process now if I wanted to. I'm just not sure if I should yet. I get up to four IVF processes in a lifetime covered by insurance, and an unlimited number of IUI's. 

Do you think I should continue with IUI's for several more months before moving on to IVF? I'm currently 31 years old. I just had an HSG test done and the results were normal, no blockage. Any advice or input would be much appreciated!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Hey Frankie! I'm 31 as well, and my RE says the same about needing 3 IUIs before insurance will cover IVF. Luckily for me ( I guess) he started me on injectables immediately. So I'm going to do the three IUIs then move on.

Three or four is probably a good number from the statistics I've seen. I think some do more if they don't have IVF coverage OR just being uncomfortable with the IVF process. :shrug:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Thanks squirrel girl! I never had side effects with 100 mg of clomid, but with 150 mg of clomid I've def. had some hot flashes and cramping.

How are the side effects with the injectible meds, and how many days do you have to inject yourself in a row? Do you get bruising?

Thanks!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I was only on 75 of Follistim, and from what I've heard, that's about as low as you can go. I did have a lot of headaches, but BC also always gave me migraines, so I was pretty sure the hormones were going to cause some issue with headaches. I also had some nausea, though no hot flashes. It wasn't unbearable, but not exactly fun either.

No, I don't think I had any bruises. The Follistim pen needle is super teeny tiny. You won't even feel it go in. I would feel the medicine if hubby pushed it in too fast, but if he went slowly, I couldn't feel a thing. 

As far as how many days... they monitor your follicle size. I think I started out doing it for 7 days, went in for a scan, and then went back every other day til they were big enough. I believe it ended up being 10 days of injecting, then the ovidrel shot then the IUI the next day. But it all depends on how fast or slow the follies grow. I believe they monitor you much more closely on injectibles than they do on Clomid -- though I never took Clomid so can't say for sure....


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Were your cysts formed as a result of the meds? I've heard that can happen from injectibles.


----------



## LiSa2010

welcome lochbride! good luck, fxed you get your bfp!

wishful, Ive had sore breasts since 2 or 3dpo, non-stop cramping since yesterday morning, I had twinges this morning, creamy cm today, vvvvvery gassy. I dont want to read too much into my symptoms though.... :hugs:

hockey, good luck on Monday!

rona/snl fxed for you!!!

frankie, welcome! Im a little older than you and if it were me and I had that insurance, I would probably do 3iuis then move on to IVF but its what feels right to you.... I hope this iui is your bfp cycle and you dont have to worry about ivf :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: squirrel!

:hi: Mandy, can you change my testing date to Aug 17th.... I will now be the first to test yipeee lol..... 

:hi: everyone!!!! hope you're enjoying your weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, the cysts are from the left over follicles after ovulation, according to the lady who did my scan. :shrug:


----------



## Rags

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *only 6 more days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *7 days*
> LiSa2010 - 8/19  *7 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *7 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *8 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *10 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *11 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *14 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *14 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *15 days*
> *
> 
> Okay added peeps and updated!!! Next week is gonna get exciting!!!!! WAHOOO!

Hi, Please add me, officialy due to test on the 29/8. Cheers


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/16  *3 days*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *5 days*
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *6 days*
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *6 days*
Michelle78 - 8/20  *7 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *9 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *10 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *13 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *13 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *14 days*
Rags - 8/29  *16 days*
*

Anyone else??? I'm trying to stay on top of my game :)


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks for keeping track, Mandy -- I hope we have a bunch of BFPs on that list! :dust:


----------



## Sweetpea70

I had my ultrasound today....only 1 follicle...so I am bummed.....trigger tonight.....IUI is scheduled for Monday at 8:30am...so my test date is August 31st....

My lining is good and the follicle is 21.8mm....here's to hoping it works and looking forward seeing lots of BFP here soon....it's exciting seeing that so many are in the 2ww....

(on a side note...I did try to go buy some $$ tree preg. tests, but couldn't find any....I guess I am going to order some online...want to see the hcg shot leave my system this time)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Just thought I would post my trigger shot progress ... maybe it will be help to other peeps. I am 8DPIUI and have tested every day since my HCG trigger shot :)

Pink handle are Wondfo
Blue handle are Early-Pregnancy-Test.com

Yes I test with 2 tests every day .... why? Cause I'm crazy like that! HAHA!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9764.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## azlissie

Springy said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day for our group! Best of luck to LittleBird and Hoping4Baby2 - I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way. Let us know how it goes!
> 
> I love the video, squirrel!! That was too funny.
> 
> What does everyone do for a living? I teach high school and our first day of class is Monday already! I don't know what happened to the summer, but I'm hoping the fact that I'll be back at work will make my next 2WW go by a lot faster.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!
> 
> I work for a large pharmaceutical / biotechnology company in the area of regulatory affairs .... essentially I deal with Health Canada (our version of FDA) to get new products approved, approvals for clinical trials, approvals for changes to already approved products etc. While I don't have my summers off I can't believe that summer is almost gone! We have so little warm summer weather in Toronto that it seems like it barely gets started and it is sadly leaving! We are already at cooler evenings and mornings!!
> 
> What subjects to do you teach?Click to expand...


This year I'm teaching economics and U.S. Government - I know, thrilling, huh? :haha: I really enjoy it, though - the students are great and I'm at a pretty good school.

Hey, Fallen, nice to see another education major here! Do you ever miss teaching?

I live in AZ, so hot weather is something we have in great supply! I wouldn't mind if it cooled down a little bit, but 80-85 degrees is our low these days. It will start cooling off in October!!

I'm getting nervous about my u/s Monday. I just have a bad feeling about this cycle and it will be my last try for this year. I've got a lap scheduled for Sept 8, and then after that I don't want to try again until next July because I want to have my summer for mat leave. So, I really, really want this cycle to work but that stupid cyst has me all worried. I need an attitude adjustment badly!!

Hope everyone in the 2WW is doing well. Can't wait to start seeing those BFPs roll in!


----------



## honeylov

I like to join this thread...as they give me some insight on what to expect.
I will be doing IUI on the 25th so I'll be testing September.

I'm on C3 on clomid 100mg (2nd day).
I will also do accupuncture tommorrow, hoping it will help as well!


----------



## snl41296

temps rising girlssssssssssssssssss oh boy!!!


----------



## Rags

Sweetpea70 said:


> I had my ultrasound today....only 1 follicle...so I am bummed.....trigger tonight.....IUI is scheduled for Monday at 8:30am...so my test date is August 31st....
> 
> My lining is good and the follicle is 21.8mm....here's to hoping it works and looking forward seeing lots of BFP here soon....it's exciting seeing that so many are in the 2ww....
> 
> (on a side note...I did try to go buy some $$ tree preg. tests, but couldn't find any....I guess I am going to order some online...want to see the hcg shot leave my system this time)

It only takes one Sweetpea! best thoughts.


----------



## LittleBird

Snl -- your chart is looking good! Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

azlissie said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day for our group! Best of luck to LittleBird and Hoping4Baby2 - I'll be sending lots of :dust: your way. Let us know how it goes!
> 
> I love the video, squirrel!! That was too funny.
> 
> What does everyone do for a living? I teach high school and our first day of class is Monday already! I don't know what happened to the summer, but I'm hoping the fact that I'll be back at work will make my next 2WW go by a lot faster.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!
> 
> I work for a large pharmaceutical / biotechnology company in the area of regulatory affairs .... essentially I deal with Health Canada (our version of FDA) to get new products approved, approvals for clinical trials, approvals for changes to already approved products etc. While I don't have my summers off I can't believe that summer is almost gone! We have so little warm summer weather in Toronto that it seems like it barely gets started and it is sadly leaving! We are already at cooler evenings and mornings!!
> 
> What subjects to do you teach?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year I'm teaching economics and U.S. Government - I know, thrilling, huh? :haha: I really enjoy it, though - the students are great and I'm at a pretty good school.
> 
> Hey, Fallen, nice to see another education major here! Do you ever miss teaching?
> 
> I live in AZ, so hot weather is something we have in great supply! I wouldn't mind if it cooled down a little bit, but 80-85 degrees is our low these days. It will start cooling off in October!!
> 
> I'm getting nervous about my u/s Monday. I just have a bad feeling about this cycle and it will be my last try for this year. I've got a lap scheduled for Sept 8, and then after that I don't want to try again until next July because I want to have my summer for mat leave. So, I really, really want this cycle to work but that stupid cyst has me all worried. I need an attitude adjustment badly!!
> 
> Hope everyone in the 2WW is doing well. Can't wait to start seeing those BFPs roll in!Click to expand...

AZ girl here too!!! I'm can't WAIT till October!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

snl41296 said:


> temps rising girlssssssssssssssssss oh boy!!!

YEEHAW!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wishful think

Hi girls well had an awful night last night. Just couldnt stop crying. Has anyone else been having cramps like af???? Today is worse and now i have pains in my lower back. Did a test this morning and it was a BFN. I know it's early. Feeling less positive by the hour though :( And to make it harder my best friend just went iinto labour today. Our babies should have been born 2 weeks apart but I lost my little one. Why is the universe against me :( Sorry, just feeling sad for myself


----------



## Sweetpea70

snl41296 said:


> temps rising girlssssssssssssssssss oh boy!!!

how exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## Rona

Did my IUI today. Almost canceled! Hubby cannot do it himself, took him 2 hours! We have to drop the sample at lab by 8am, so I drove to the clinic before 8 and told the lab if they can wait a little bit. My hubby called twice and told me to come home. It so sad, all kind of things on my head, after all the med, the scan, the HCG. But few minutes after he called again, and said he would like to try one more time. And finally yeahhhhhh...luckily the lab willing to wait 1.5 hours...phew (sorry tmi). Honestly I never thought about this ONE CRUCIAL thing, the most important thing...about our hubbies trying to produce the sperms! It took him only 20 minutes on the first IUI. The lab tech made a joke to make him excited. I said with what? Phone Sex? :)

By the way hubby sperm counts dropped this time, it 10.0 million with 67% mortility. I have two follicles which should be around 26mm and 20mm today.

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I can imagine it's a lot of pressure on the guys. But you know what, we've been shooting ourselves up with hormones, you'd think their part would be easy.... Thank goodness your guy got it done and the clinic was able to accommodate the delay. (I'm sure they've had it happen before!)


----------



## lochbride

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/16  *3 days*
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *5 days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *6 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *6 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *7 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *9 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *10 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *13 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *13 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *14 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *16 days*
> *
> 
> Anyone else??? I'm trying to stay on top of my game :)

Me please :) I'm in for blood testing on the 25th Aug - first IUI, totally freaking out!! 

I'm away at my parents and instead of the lovely relaxing time I hoped for, being out of my routine is playing havoc with my spray and progestrone pessaries (nice). Plus my teenage brothers are being giantly teenage and stressing my folks out! 

How are all the 2WW'ers feeling? I'm not crampy anymore, just trying to focus on my little impantation (s). Please God, I pray for our BFP's. xx


----------



## MrsMM24

RONA, welcome :wave: can I tell you, that the determination of your hubby was GREAT! GL, welcome to the TWW! :dust:

Good Luck today HOCKEY and SWEETPEA! :dust:

LOCHBRDIE, FRANKIE & ONELUV :wave: welcome to the thread!

*MANDY* Can I just say, you are definitely on your game, no worries! Are you planning on changing the days count like midday on Mondays or Sundays? Not sure when the week should change for everyone....

AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! I think I am not even thinking about "symptoms" because of the cramps. FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp:

I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news? 

Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Morning girls!!!

WOW so much has happened and the last time I posted was on PAGE 34!!! :haha: A whole 10 pages ago!

I've been busy but I have read every day =)

To all the girls in their 2ww ~ :hugs: Here's to praying that you get your bfp soon!

Rona ~ my husband doesn't do the deed himself, never has, and never will. He comes from a very strict pentecostal church where doing such things were considered a sin, so when I was told that he need to come in for a Semen Analysis I just about freaked out and started crying. My doctor advised me to 'help' and as embarressing as this may be for myself I'm going to share it with you... I lie on the bed, on my stomach, naked of course. My husband then 'rides' me basically rubbing on my back/butt whatever, OMG this is crazy... anyway... we dont' use anything, it's just a way to get him going and getting those spemies in the cup which he holds very close to himself in case it 'happens'... It is what works for us, and the doctor did say that it was safe because we aren't using anything, condoms, lube, saliv

As for me... I'm debating taking the next three days of progesterone or just waiting for AF to show. Usually it takes 2-3 days for AF to come after the last progesterone pill. Also, my chart looks crazy! I and I don't think I have ovulated so chances of me being pregnant at this point are close to none, but I'm ok with that. On to IUI cycle #1 :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

tested and its soooooooooooo early only 7dpo iui so it was :bfn: i figured that though


----------



## LiSa2010

hey SNL, way too early sweety.... your temps look good, FXed they keep rising... stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## maureenmarsh

Hey snl i'm 8dpo today and i've tested today too, The first photo is a blue handle 10miu test my iui was friday the 5th at 5:30 pm and the second photo are some pink wondfo that I tweaked, Can you post your test?

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/montesticblue.jpg

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/montestspink-1.jpg


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/17  *2 days*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days* 
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
SweatPea70 - 8/31  *16 days*
*

Updated for ya'all!


----------



## LiSa2010

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/16  *1 days*
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days* (I'm sure I'm out, period symptoms hit)
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
> *
> 
> Updated for ya'all!

hey Mandy, I'll be tesing on 8/17, Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

maureenmarsh said:


> Hey snl i'm 8dpo today and i've tested today too, The first photo is a blue handle 10miu test my iui was friday the 5th at 5:30 pm and the second photo are some pink wondfo that I tweaked, Can you post your test?
> 
> https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/montesticblue.jpg
> 
> https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/montestspink-1.jpg

its blank nothing there at all LOL i will do another tomorrow morning and post it with my DD I was 15 DPO


----------



## Springy

7 and 8 dpo is very very early ladies! So if you're expecting or anticipating to see a line it won't be there. It takes 7 to 10 days for a fertilized egg to travel down and start to implant. If you are testing a trigger out of your system that's a different story but looking for an actual result its too early, you're just torturing yourselves. 

Hang in there - another 4 or 5 days till you're 11 to 12 dpo and you may get an early result.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, quick question....

The day of your IUI, after submitting the semen how long does it take until they do the actual IUI?


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, quick question....
> 
> The day of your IUI, after submitting the semen how long does it take until they do the actual IUI?

Depends on your clinic policy but our samples have to be dropped off between 7 and 8am and then the IUI take place around 10:30am


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, quick question....
> 
> The day of your IUI, after submitting the semen how long does it take until they do the actual IUI?

For us it is 2 hours.:thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you girls! :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

PCOSMomToOne said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, quick question....
> 
> The day of your IUI, after submitting the semen how long does it take until they do the actual IUI?
> 
> For us it is 2 hours.:thumbup:Click to expand...

for us an hour


----------



## Harvest2009

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi everyone, Can I join your thread?
> I'm looking for some advice or to hear your stories as to when you began the IVF process.
> 
> Currently I am on my 16th cycle of TTC with PCOS. My husband's sperm analysis was normal except for he had low morphology.
> 
> This is my 5th cycle with the help of fertility meds. I have completed 4 cycles with clomid 100 mg/ ovidrel trigger shot and timed intercourse. This cycle I am on 150 mg of clomid w/ ovidrel trigger and I just had my 2nd IUI.
> I had a few follicles.. I think the numbers were 18, 17, 15, 15 two days prior to the actual IUI. My husband's count for this IUI post wash was 14 million, last time it was only 5 million and I had only 1 follicle. I'm still praying that this could be it for us, but I have a few more days to test and no symptoms except AF like cramping.
> 
> If this cycle doesn't work... when should I start to consider IVF? How many IUI's do people normally try before moving on to IVF? My doctor said 3 when we first met, but then the other day he told me that some insurance companies make you do 3 cycles of IUI on injectible meds before moving onto IVF, and I haven't even started the injectible meds yet.
> 
> I am supposed to start injectible meds, follistm, next cycle if this one doesn't work. My insurance however, does not say that I have to have a certain number of IUI's before moving on to IVF, so basically I could start the IVF process now if I wanted to. I'm just not sure if I should yet. I get up to four IVF processes in a lifetime covered by insurance, and an unlimited number of IUI's.
> 
> Do you think I should continue with IUI's for several more months before moving on to IVF? I'm currently 31 years old. I just had an HSG test done and the results were normal, no blockage. Any advice or input would be much appreciated!!! Thanks so much!

Hi Frankie, just wanted to respond because we were in the same boat as you recently. We did 3 IUIs on clomid and thenn did a 4th on injectibles. Our FS said that after 3 your chances of it working go way down but we weren't quite ready for IVF yet. But after the 4th one failed we were ready and I am just in the process of starting my IVF cycle. IVF is a big deal financially and emotionally and I think that if you are ready and at peace with it all mentally you chances are better. Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, quick question....
> 
> The day of your IUI, after submitting the semen how long does it take until they do the actual IUI?

for us it was 2 hours


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

So question for you wonderful ladies. This month was our 3rd IUI ... obviously next IUI would be our 4th. As you said Harvest, the success rates of IUI go down dramatically after the 3rd IUI. 

Here is my question ... Is this still true if 1 of the 3 IUI's worked but I miscarried? Are my success rates still low for the 4th IUI??

I am switching clinics this month, so I am going to bring in a huge note pad of questions to ask the new doctor. But until then, I wanted to get your input! 

Thanks!


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> So question for you wonderful ladies. This month was our 3rd IUI ... obviously next IUI would be our 4th. As you said Harvest, the success rates of IUI go down dramatically after the 3rd IUI.
> 
> Here is my question ... Is this still true if 1 of the 3 IUI's worked but I miscarried? Are my success rates still low for the 4th IUI??
> 
> I am switching clinics this month, so I am going to bring in a huge note pad of questions to ask the new doctor. But until then, I wanted to get your input!
> 
> Thanks!

I would count the IUI that resulted in miscarraige as one that worked, plus you already know that IUI does work for you from before so I think that your situation is a little different. I would try a 4th if I was you lady :thumbup: For us, we are unexplained so IVF will give us some answers as to what is maybe going wrong especially since I have never been preggo!


----------



## MrsMM24

Going to agree with HARVEST, count that as one that worked.

Also going to have to agree with SPRINGY, don't upset your system and nerves testing at 7/8 DPO, and if you have POAS syndrome, and you test, keep in mind if/when you see a bfn, that it is just soooo early! GL, I hope we start to see some BFPs in the nest few days! 

Thanks for updating MANDY, and also, PMT coming your way.... NO AF=good sign!! You're not exactly out because you "feel" sysmptoms, the two mirror each other in sooo many ways.... GL :dust:

OH, and it is 1 hour for us!!!


----------



## Sweetpea70

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/17  *2 days*
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days* (I'm sure I'm out, period symptoms hit)
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
> *
> 
> Updated for ya'all!

Can I be added, please? I had my IUI this morning...my test date is August 31.


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY, got a test date SWEETPEA, good! GL FXD, :dust:


----------



## Sweetpea70

wishful think said:


> Hi girls well had an awful night last night. Just couldnt stop crying. Has anyone else been having cramps like af???? Today is worse and now i have pains in my lower back. Did a test this morning and it was a BFN. I know it's early. Feeling less positive by the hour though :( And to make it harder my best friend just went iinto labour today. Our babies should have been born 2 weeks apart but I lost my little one. Why is the universe against me :( Sorry, just feeling sad for myself

I had bad cramps with my first IUI....and my back hurt too. I drove myself nuts with any and all symptoms....I'm sorry your having a tough time...

Hang in there! I know its hard sometimes....but try to take one day at a time.


----------



## Sweetpea70

MrsMM24 said:


> RONA, welcome :wave: can I tell you, that the determination of your hubby was GREAT! GL, welcome to the TWW! :dust:
> 
> Good Luck today HOCKEY and SWEETPEA! :dust:
> 
> LOCHBRDIE, FRANKIE & ONELUV :wave: welcome to the thread!
> 
> *MANDY* Can I just say, you are definitely on your game, no worries! Are you planning on changing the days count like midday on Mondays or Sundays? Not sure when the week should change for everyone....
> 
> AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! I think I am not even thinking about "symptoms" because of the cramps. FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp:
> 
> I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news?
> 
> Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!!


Thanks so much MrsMM24....

My IUI was this morning and so far I am feeling a little crampy.....this time around the sperm count went down...it was 5 million and the motility was 40%...doctor was happy with it though....one good thing is the rating of the sperm went up.....so that was good. I am now in the 2ww....:happydance:

Your symptoms of cramping make think of implantation cramps. Good luck to you! Hope to see lots of BFP here soon!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/17  *2 days*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days* 
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *16 days*
*

Updated


----------



## Michelle78

Mandy, I am in a similar situation as you. This last round was my 4th IUI; I miscarried after the 2nd one and with the 3rd one I didn't respond to my meds and didn't get a mature follie (the biggest was only 16 mm at trigger) but did the IUI anyway because I had already sunk so much into it. Before this last IUI, I had asked my doctor about the likelihood of success at this point and had wanted to move on to injectibles at least, but he told me that when we really looked at it, out of my 1st 3 cycles of IUI, I got pregnant on the only cycle where I had a fully mature follie at trigger (with my 1st IUI, my follie was just under 20 mm when I got the LH surge on my own, and my clinic considers mature for women on clomid to be at least 20 mm and won't trigger you at less than 20 mm unless you are starting the LH surge on your own). He basically felt that the fact that the 1st and 3rd IUIs were not successful could be attributed more to the fact that my response to the clomid was not the best, than saying that IUI won't work for me. So bottom line, I think that the fact that you have gotten pregnant from IUI is a better predictor of success. I would bet that the #s showing that the success rates for IUI decrease after 3 are in women that didn't get pregnant with the 1st 3 IUIs, as opposed to women like us who got pregnant and miscarried. I definitely consider my 2nd IUI a success, because the miscarriage had nothing to do with the IUI. If only IUIs would help getting that bean to stick! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetpea70

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/17  *2 days*
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *16 days*
> *
> 
> Updated

YEA! Thank you for adding me! :happydance: Come on BFP's!! This is getting exciting around here! Now I need my delivery of pregnancy test so I can join in the on poas..LOL...I ordered some the other day after seeing where got yours....Couldn't pass up the deal. LOL


----------



## snl41296

MrsMM24 said:


> YAY, got a test date SWEETPEA, good! GL FXD, :dust:

U got a nice temp drop maybe implanting:winkwink:


----------



## kissyfacelala

Sweetpea70 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/17  *2 days*
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *16 days*
> *
> 
> Updated
> 
> YEA! Thank you for adding me! :happydance: Come on BFP's!! This is getting exciting around here! Now I need my delivery of pregnancy test so I can join in the on poas..LOL...I ordered some the other day after seeing where got yours....Couldn't pass up the deal. LOLClick to expand...

add me please....my IUI is tomorrow....

will be testing september 1 in Portugal! hopefully I can update my chart over there....or come on in here just for a quick update

I think I will wait for AF to be due this cycle...no POAS! wanna concentrate on my trip and finishing things at work so I can have three weeks of nothing but relaxation and tranquility! heaven knows I need it....I am emotionally and physically exhausted! 

good luck to all the ladies! I want you all in the first trimester when I return in mid september.... :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/17  *2 days*
Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days* 
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *16 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *17 days*
*

Updated


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/17  *2 days*
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *16 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *17 days*
> *
> 
> Updated

thanks!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello everyone!

Welcome to all our new ladies!! :flower:

Looking at our countdown, we have a lot to be excited about!! We have been busy!
Come on August BFPs!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

kissyfacelala~ GL for tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!

Our girls in the 5 days or less before testing, ARE YOU READY?? ARE YOU EXCITED?? :dance:

AFM~ I'm progressing along nicely- as of today I had 13 follies, none mature yet, but a couple at the 12.5 mm mark, so RE decreased the medication and I started taking a syringe of Ganirelix tonight, with 150 ui of Follistim. RE is forecasting my IUI for Saturday :)
Yay!!! :happydance:

:hi: to all!!


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! Had my u/s today and have at least 3 20+ follies, and the 4th is either a follie or that cyst still hanging around. Got my trigger shot and my iui is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. Yay!! I'm really hoping it works this time because I don't want to have the lap done in September!

You can add me to the testing list - I'll probably test Aug 30th.

Hope everyone's doing well - I'm kmfx'd for all of us!


----------



## Rona

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/17  *2 days*
> Wishful think /Libby - 8/18  *3 days*
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *4 days*
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *4 days*
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *5 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *7 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *8 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *8 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *11 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *11 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *12 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *14 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *16 days*
> *
> 
> Updated

Hi PCOSmom, can I join? I will test on the 30 August 2011 :)

Thanks.


----------



## wishful think

Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:


----------



## augustluvers

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh *wishful*, I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you, and that you're so sad. I wish there was so much more that I could do help you feel better but for now I send you lots of virtual hugs!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs


----------



## augustluvers

Morning everyone,

Well I didn't take my progesterone yesterday so the :witch: should be here today or tomorrow and I really think she's coming. I'm experiencing some weird cramping on my left side and my chest (the lovely twins) hurt :blush:

:blush: So I decided to test this morning :blush: and I know there's no chance I could be pregnant, but I have no many internet cheapies that the craving to test just took over me :haha: 

I think I got a nasty evap line :growlmad: I would much rather see no line than a evap line. but oh well, here's to my new cycle on it's way...

To all the girls waiting to test... :hugs: .... and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Rona

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:

So sorry Wishful...I don't know what to say. Hope you feel better. I feel the same even I only 2dpo. I even have to take day off from work yesterday due to stress and have headache after my IUI. I think it more stress because our IUI on Sunday almost cancelled.

And honestly I don't feel optimistic, just think it so impossible and will never happen to me. But who knows. Hang in there.

Hugs,
Rona


----------



## LittleBird

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:

Wishful, I'm so sorry! I know, it feels like our bodies are betraying us sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:

Wishful I am SO sorry!!!! Sending you a big virtual :hugs:. Hang in there! Take a few days to deal with the emotions - allow yourself to be angry, upset and hurt. Then regroup and try to remain positive that this will happen for you. Power of the mind and power of positivity!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hey ladies! Checking in to see how everyone is doing :) Looks like it is going to be an exciting week!

Wishful - So sorry for the bad news. Hang in there. The day AF comes is the worst - it will get better tomorrow.


----------



## LiSa2010

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Im so sorry the :witch: got you sweety... it's so unfair...

Im sending you loads of hugs...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:

:cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
im so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls hope everyone is well... afm~ tested again I know very very early still :bfn: hoping its not. I can't wait for friday... the suspense is now killing me. I cant take it anymore..... still high temps still naseous as well. good signs and peeing all dam day


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/17  *1 day*
Wishful think /Libby - 
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy - 8/19  *3 days* 
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19  *3 days*
Michelle78 - 8/20  *4 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *6 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *7 days*
Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *7 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *10 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *10 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *11 days*
Rags - 8/29  *13 days*
azLissie - 8/30  *14 days*
Rona - 8/30  *14 days* 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *15 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *16 days*
*

Updated :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:

May God be with you to comfort you. I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, well it's not good news with me. I got my af this morning. I'm so upset. Why is my life so shit :cry: Sorry I couldnt start the results off on a better note :nope: I actually hate my body :growlmad: So sad right now :cry:

Wishful sending big :hugs: to you lady! So sorry the witch got you :( It never gets any easier does it? hang in there :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

SNL ~ I hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## 678star-bex

sorry to hear that wishful think. hugs.
baby dust to all those waiting for their bfp.
cant wait for my turn - hope my letter comes soon.


----------



## augustluvers

I need some advice girls!!!

It's 2:30pm and I'm spotting :happydance: but it's not brown, it's red/pink and it's consistent. I would say that by this evening it will be full blown af... so here's the dilema... Should I count today as day 1, if this spotting turns to full blown period or just call tomorrow day 1? 

What would you do?


----------



## maureenmarsh

My re told me that day 1 would be the first FULL day, so I would say tomorrow


----------



## augustluvers

thanks, I think I'm going to go with that because by the morning the :witch: will be here :happydance:

I never thought I would be so delighted to see her! :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

I would probably count today if it does get to be full flow. Otherwise, definitely tomorrow.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Wishful & August - I'm sorry to see you both were greeted by AF. She is surely wicked. Sending you both BIG, BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

FX that next cycle holds your BFPs!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you hoping4baby2 :hugs:

Well girls... the FS said to call today day one because what I might be calling spotting could very well just be a light period, since that's usually how my periods are. Plus it's red and pink, and not brown. So off I go to fertility friend...

I called the FS -nurse line - I'm waiting to hear back, this is my first IUI cycle :happydance: but I have no idea what extension to press :haha: And I believe they are supposed to notifty my insurance on day one of my cycle every cycle. :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry to hear that AF has come in WISHFUL, head up Hun! :hugs: 

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## snl41296

MrsMM24 said:


> Sorry to hear that AF has come in WISHFUL, head up Hun! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!

I hear ya I am a day before u 8DPO IUI i bought 2 kinds of HPT but regaudless I will know friday with my blood test. good luck to us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:yipee: My cysts are gone! Stopping the BC on Thursday (presumably so everything "fits" better with their schedule...sigh...) Then starting the meds on Tuesday 8/23. Monitoring begins on 8/30. So technically my IUI#2 will occur in September....

Doing 75 of Folistim again, plus possibly using Ganirelix. (plus the Ovidrel and Crinone like last time.)


----------



## LittleBird

Yay, SquirrelGirl! I'm glad that they went away so quickly! :happydance:


----------



## caphybear

Well, looks like AF will be here tonight or tomorrow (her dog Spot has been here for a while now). LOL Anyways, I'll be starting my meds and u/s soon for IUI #2. Guess it will happen in August!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## snl41296

caphybear said:


> Well, looks like AF will be here tonight or tomorrow (her dog Spot has been here for a while now). LOL Anyways, I'll be starting my meds and u/s soon for IUI #2. Guess it will happen in August!
> 
> Good luck ladies!

so sorry :hugs: I am so affraid of seeing this as well on Friday :cry: im scared to go....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I had a hard time dealing with last cycle too. I'd gotten so used to not having any hope. But with the IUI, regardless of how hard I tried, I got hopeful then really doubtful, so it was quite the emotional swing. Wish I knew some advice for all the ladies about to test or thinking AF is on it's way, but I seriously have no idea how to cope with the emotions myself. Why must we endure two whole weeks of not knowing!?!?!?! :brat:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> I had a hard time dealing with last cycle too. I'd gotten so used to not having any hope. But with the IUI, regardless of how hard I tried, I got hopeful then really doubtful, so it was quite the emotional swing. Wish I knew some advice for all the ladies about to test or thinking AF is on it's way, but I seriously have no idea how to cope with the emotions myself. Why must we endure two whole weeks of not knowing!?!?!?! :brat:

Dude, still laughing over the photo ... ya I know ... I'm easily amused :winkwink:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:haha:


----------



## lochbride

SquirrelGirl said:


> I had a hard time dealing with last cycle too. I'd gotten so used to not having any hope. But with the IUI, regardless of how hard I tried, I got hopeful then really doubtful, so it was quite the emotional swing. Wish I knew some advice for all the ladies about to test or thinking AF is on it's way, but I seriously have no idea how to cope with the emotions myself. Why must we endure two whole weeks of not knowing!?!?!?! :brat:

I wish there was some advice for waiting out the.awful 2ww too. I'm trying it all from deep breathing to visualization to trying to forget it's happening but every twinge and af feeling is making me hyper aware of how close D-day is getting. I feel so periody but still holding out hope. Help! The madness is setting in :D


----------



## snl41296

SO GIRLS I TESTED THIS MORNING AT 9DPO IUI AND it's the start of a :bfp: :cloud9: I TRIED HARD TO GET A PIC BUT YOU CAN HARDLY SEE IT WITH THE NAKED EYE, BUT IT'S A START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

can THIS BE AFTER 2 YEARS OF TTC #2 CAN THIS BE IT... I CANT WAIT TO GO FOR BLOOD WORK NOW ON FRIDAY. I FEEL IT THAT I AM. I HAVE BEEN SO SICK. temps have been so high, i am starting to believe girls!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to test every day FRER and EPT!


----------



## augustluvers

snl41296 said:


> SO GIRLS I TESTED THIS MORNING AT 9DPO IUI AND it's the start of a :bfp: :cloud9: I TRIED HARD TO GET A PIC BUT YOU CAN HARDLY SEE IT WITH THE NAKED EYE, BUT IT'S A START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> can THIS BE AFTER 2 YEARS OF TTC #2 CAN THIS BE IT... I CANT WAIT TO GO FOR BLOOD WORK NOW ON FRIDAY. I FEEL IT THAT I AM. I HAVE BEEN SO SICK. temps have been so high, i am starting to believe girls!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to test every day FRER and EPT!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG.... I SOOOOOOOOOOOOO hope this is it!!!! I can't wait to follow you through these next few days, and hopefully your bump journey. :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Happy Hump Day Ladies~

Sweet Pea~ Yay! IUI is done and the 2WW is here! How exciting is that? Sending positive vibes your way girl!

Michelle78~ Hello to you! Hope all is well! Good Luck with this 4th round! Let it be YOUR round!!

wishful think~ I am so so sorry Honey! I know how heart-breaking it is! We all do actually! Do no give up! Take the time to be sad and upset, but DO NOT give up! We are all here for you! Keep your chin up! Hugs to you Sweetie!

august luvrs~ Sorry AF is on her way! Boooooo! What's the plan for your next cycle?

Rona~ It is so difficult to stay optimistic at times- with everything we are doing to get pregnant, it's suprising we don't all end up in the looney bin. We go through such a range of strong emotions every single month! That's really hard on anyone's psyche! Do not accept defeat girl! Continue to stand tall and remain positive! Regroup and Rev-Up for your next round! Hugs to you my friend xoxoxo

31~ Nice to see you! How have you been? Any updates? I know you and hubby were discussing the possibility of moving on to IVF, but hubby had reservations about it....did anything change?

MrsMM24~ Good Luck to you! I'm so excited!!! Chart looks good girl!!!! xoxoxoxoxo

Squirrel Girl~ Alright!! Yippee! Cysts are gone! Come on girl, jump back on the bandwagon and let's go!!! So happy for you!

Caphybear~ Sorry about AF showing up Honey! Don't let her dampen your spirits! You can do this!! Get ready for the next round! xoxoxo

lochbride~ Welcome to the maddening world of 2WW! I go "ga-ga" during that time. I much prefer the 2 weeks of getting ready for the IUI than the 2WW. The 2WW is atrocious with anticipation, if that makes sense!!! LOL! Good Luck to you!!!

OMG SNL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP???????!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! We NEED a picture Girl!!!!!! This will be our 1st BFP for this group!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee: 
You should pee on a stick again girl!! LOL!

AFM~ Nothing changed- appointment at RE this morning for bloodwork and scan. Getting ready for IUI on Friday or Saturday morning! Can't wait :)

Have a great day ladies! xoxoxox :flower:


----------



## snl41296

not converted 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00514.jpg

converted 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-9.jpg


----------



## Fallen Ambers

SNL~ I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see the line!!!!! This just made my whole day!!!!! :bfp::bfp::yipee:


----------



## LittleBird

snl -- that is definitely the start of a line! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/17  *soon?*
Wishful think /Libby - 
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -  
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20  *3 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *5 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *6 days*
Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *6 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *9 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *9 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *10 days*
Rags - 8/29  *12 days*
azLissie - 8/30  *13 days*
Rona - 8/30  *13 days* 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *14 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *15 days*
*


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/17  *soon?*
> Wishful think /Libby -
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *3 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *5 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *6 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *6 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *9 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *9 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *10 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *12 days*
> azLissie - 8/30  *13 days*
> Rona - 8/30  *13 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *14 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *15 days*
> *

Hang in there Mandy! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

SNL ~~~ I see a line!!! :happydance:

FallenAmbers ~ Thank you so much.

Update on my new cycle:

I'm cycle day 2 today. I start clomid tomorrow (100mg for five days). I also go in for my FSH blood test tomorrow morning at 7am. I made the appointment early because I do have to fast. Ummm... the nurse explained that I have to order my Ovideral shot through my pharmacy, I'm so confused, and I'm have no idea what the heck I'm doing or how to go about that, but I'm going tonight to CVS my local pharmacy to see what I have to do.

I'm scheduled for a cycle day 12 ultrasound at 7am on Saturday, August 27th, and if all is well my IUI will be that following monday! :happydance:

I'm so excited, yet nervous and trying really hard not to get my hopes up tooooooo high :haha:


----------



## augustluvers

What time would be best to take Clomid 100mg? I usually took 50mg at night before bed


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone :wave: 

i'm back! i haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet, but thought i'd give an update on my situation. last tuesday 8/9 i went to the RE and i still had a 3cm cyst :( so everything for the cycle was delayed.. on monday 8/15 i had a follow up scan and the cyst was GONE! hooray! so i started lupron that night, i'm still on BCP until 8/21, and i have another scan 8/25 and will start stimming with luveris and gonal f on 8/26. right now EC is 9/6 and ET 9/9. :happydance:

i absolutely cannot wait to be done with BCP.. has anyone else had horrendous nausea on it?? what the heck... it's the worst!!!!! kept me up at night a few times! and also i've been spotting pretty heavy for a couple days, enough that i have to wear a tampon.. does anyone know if this is normal? i wish i knew what was going on with my body.. ughh!


----------



## Harvest2009

snl41296 said:


> not converted
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00514.jpg
> 
> converted
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-9.jpg

OMG SNL I totally see it!!! Congrats :happydance: Here's to this being a lucky thread ladies!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> hi everyone :wave:
> 
> i'm back! i haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet, but thought i'd give an update on my situation. last tuesday 8/9 i went to the RE and i still had a 3cm cyst :( so everything for the cycle was delayed.. on monday 8/15 i had a follow up scan and the cyst was GONE! hooray! so i started lupron that night, i'm still on BCP until 8/21, and i have another scan 8/25 and will start stimming with luveris and gonal f on 8/26. right now EC is 9/6 and ET 9/9. :happydance:
> 
> i absolutely cannot wait to be done with BCP.. has anyone else had horrendous nausea on it?? what the heck... it's the worst!!!!! kept me up at night a few times! and also i've been spotting pretty heavy for a couple days, enough that i have to wear a tampon.. does anyone know if this is normal? i wish i knew what was going on with my body.. ughh!

Hi Touch! sorry to hear you had a cyst, good that it is gone now and you are back on track. No nausea for me on the BCP but I did have some breakthrough bleeding during my first week. Not heavy enough for a tampon though. Not too sure what to make of that, did you ask your RE? Sorry I can't be more help. On the pill I suffer from the 3 B's: breakouts, bloating and bitchiness! So much fun, can't wait to be done with it!

So today at 11:30 I am going in for my orientation so I will finally get my dates and schedule. But I also have to have my sonhysterogram and endometrial biopsy today :( really freaked out about it! I am hoping it goes better that I think it will. YIKES! SO SCARED!


----------



## LittleBird

augustluvers said:


> What time would be best to take Clomid 100mg? I usually took 50mg at night before bed

I would still recommend before bed, I think it reduces the side effects, although I felt pretty terrible on it regardless.


----------



## Rags

SNL, how wonderfull, I'll be reading avidly till Friday. Well done you.


----------



## Sweetpea70

SNL.....I'm so happy for you! 

Now ya know....those of us still in the 2ww are gonna want a detailed list of all your symptoms leading up to this... 

augustlvers....I took 100mg clomid and I took it around 9:30 at night....never really had any side effects, but the second time did get headaches...Good luck!


----------



## Sweetpea70

Touch the Sky said:


> hi everyone :wave:
> 
> i'm back! i haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet, but thought i'd give an update on my situation. last tuesday 8/9 i went to the RE and i still had a 3cm cyst :( so everything for the cycle was delayed.. on monday 8/15 i had a follow up scan and the cyst was GONE! hooray! so i started lupron that night, i'm still on BCP until 8/21, and i have another scan 8/25 and will start stimming with luveris and gonal f on 8/26. right now EC is 9/6 and ET 9/9. :happydance:
> 
> i absolutely cannot wait to be done with BCP.. has anyone else had horrendous nausea on it?? what the heck... it's the worst!!!!! kept me up at night a few times! and also i've been spotting pretty heavy for a couple days, enough that i have to wear a tampon.. does anyone know if this is normal? i wish i knew what was going on with my body.. ughh!


Want to wish you the best! I don't know if spotting that heavy is normal....maybe you should call in and ask your doctor. I took birth control years ago and never had spotting....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> hi everyone :wave:
> 
> i'm back! i haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet, but thought i'd give an update on my situation. last tuesday 8/9 i went to the RE and i still had a 3cm cyst :( so everything for the cycle was delayed.. on monday 8/15 i had a follow up scan and the cyst was GONE! hooray! so i started lupron that night, i'm still on BCP until 8/21, and i have another scan 8/25 and will start stimming with luveris and gonal f on 8/26. right now EC is 9/6 and ET 9/9. :happydance:
> 
> i absolutely cannot wait to be done with BCP.. has anyone else had horrendous nausea on it?? what the heck... it's the worst!!!!! kept me up at night a few times! and also i've been spotting pretty heavy for a couple days, enough that i have to wear a tampon.. does anyone know if this is normal? i wish i knew what was going on with my body.. ughh!

Yes I had nausea and these ridiculous headaches!!!!!!! 

About spotting, my first month that I had to go on bcp's, I bled for the WHOLE 7 weeks I was on them. I even made an appt to tell them. They informed me as long as it was a real heavy bleed it was ok. I was bleeding enough to fill a tampon in about 5 hours time. TMI sorry, but just wanted to let you know it was apparently normal for me. 

Hope the bleeding lets up soon! I will tell you this, the 2nd time I had to do birth control pills, I didn't bleed at all. Weird right?!


----------



## Michelle78

snl, I see it too! Congrats, and I can't wait to hear your results on Friday.

august, when I went from 50 mg to 100 mg I continued to take it in the evening, and I didn't have any problems with it.

As for me, I am 10 dpiui and still holding out for testing on Saturday, which will be 13 dpiui. I am trying not to symptom spot because I feel like I am creating symptoms by thinking about them too much, like do my boobs really hurt or is that just in my head because I want them to hurt :dohh: Oh well, only a couple more days!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!
congrats snl!!!! I definitely see a line...

It was a bfn for me this morning, Im 10dpiui... Im waiting on a call back from the Nurse on my estrogen and progesterone b/w results.....


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

snl41296 said:


> SO GIRLS I TESTED THIS MORNING AT 9DPO IUI AND it's the start of a :bfp: :cloud9: I TRIED HARD TO GET A PIC BUT YOU CAN HARDLY SEE IT WITH THE NAKED EYE, BUT IT'S A START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> can THIS BE AFTER 2 YEARS OF TTC #2 CAN THIS BE IT... I CANT WAIT TO GO FOR BLOOD WORK NOW ON FRIDAY. I FEEL IT THAT I AM. I HAVE BEEN SO SICK. temps have been so high, i am starting to believe girls!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to test every day FRER and EPT!


OMG!!! Yay!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Harvest2009

Ladies, update! Had my sonhysterogram today and they found that my uterus is filled with polyps! Crazy hey? maybe that is why I haven't been getting pregnant? Now I have to have a D&C over the next few days to remove them. YIKES! that is gonna hurt, apparently they put you under first though. Anyways nice to know that they found something and we may have our answer. Anyone else had this problem???


----------



## snl41296

thank you all I am over the moon right now


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:witch: arrived 3 days early. Apparently my clinic had my IUI timed all wrong. In my life I have never had a 26 day cycle...never :cry:

I'm defeated, crushed and totally broken hearted. :cry:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :witch: arrived 3 days early. Apparently my clinic had my IUI timed all wrong. In my life I have never had a 26 day cycle...never :cry:
> 
> I'm defeated, crushed and totally broken hearted. :cry:

so sorry pcosmom!!!!!!!! :hugs:

my cycles started getting screwy back in may... my AF started coming 3-4 days early every cycle.. weird! no explanation.. your cycle was probably timed right, something just got wonky at the end....

sorry girl :(


----------



## snl41296

*its offical I am 3 weeks pregnant! BLOOD WORK CONFIRMED!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :witch: arrived 3 days early. Apparently my clinic had my IUI timed all wrong. In my life I have never had a 26 day cycle...never :cry:
> 
> I'm defeated, crushed and totally broken hearted. :cry:

Mandy, my heart is broken for you! :cry:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Haven't gotten to the end, but before I forget.....

SNL -- CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

Touch --- I definitely get nausea on BC. Nothing like having PMS *AND* Morning Sickness symptoms all at the same time. It's a thrill a minute! Not too much longer, though!! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

PCOS -- :hugs: What do you mean that they had it timed all wrong? It's hard to keep up with each person's situation, so my apologies for not remembering. Were you being monitored? Did you do a trigger shot?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> PCOS -- :hugs: What do you mean that they had it timed all wrong? It's hard to keep up with each person's situation, so my apologies for not remembering. Were you being monitored? Did you do a trigger shot?

Ya, they were monitoring and I did do a trigger shot but I am pretty sure I ovulated prior to the trigger shot. 

My follies were like 14 on a Monday ... they waited till wednesday for another ultrasound and they were 22, they had me trigger then do the IUI 2 days later. My follies would have been WAY too big by then. I'm sure I ovulated Wednesday night! :growlmad:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ah, yeah that does sound like they waited too long. :hugs: That sucks so badly when it takes so much mentally and physically to get through a cycle. FX'd for your next cycle!


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> PCOS -- :hugs: What do you mean that they had it timed all wrong? It's hard to keep up with each person's situation, so my apologies for not remembering. Were you being monitored? Did you do a trigger shot?
> 
> Ya, they were monitoring and I did do a trigger shot but I am pretty sure I ovulated prior to the trigger shot.
> 
> My follies were like 14 on a Monday ... they waited till wednesday for another ultrasound and they were 22, they had me trigger then do the IUI 2 days later. My follies would have been WAY too big by then. I'm sure I ovulated Wednesday night! :growlmad:Click to expand...

so sorry.....they really messed things up...did you have bloodwork to check estrogen and LH?

at my clinic they do ultrasound and bloodwork starting day 10...they wait for follie to be at least 20 mm and then they do trigger shot regardless of natural LH surge...they check lining and estrogen and if all good IUI is 24 hrs after trigger shot...


----------



## azlissie

snl that is so exciting!! I am so happy for you. Congratulations - hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.

Mandy, so sorry about AF. Will you be trying again in September? It sounds like you might need to chat with them about the timing.

Everyone else in the 2WW - how's it going? I hope snl is just the start of a trend on this board.

AFM, I am 1dpiui - only 13 to go! The IUI went really well yesterday, and the donor's sperm count was 23 mill with 50% motility so hopefully it works this time. I'm pretty sure I ovulated last night and the IUI was 3:00 yesterday afternoon. 

Sending everyone lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> PCOS -- :hugs: What do you mean that they had it timed all wrong? It's hard to keep up with each person's situation, so my apologies for not remembering. Were you being monitored? Did you do a trigger shot?
> 
> Ya, they were monitoring and I did do a trigger shot but I am pretty sure I ovulated prior to the trigger shot.
> 
> My follies were like 14 on a Monday ... they waited till wednesday for another ultrasound and they were 22, they had me trigger then do the IUI 2 days later. My follies would have been WAY too big by then. I'm sure I ovulated Wednesday night! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yeah, if you had big follies and were already starting to ovulate yourself, it wouldn't have taken much time for the trigger to push it over the edge.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

kissyfacelala said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> PCOS -- :hugs: What do you mean that they had it timed all wrong? It's hard to keep up with each person's situation, so my apologies for not remembering. Were you being monitored? Did you do a trigger shot?
> 
> Ya, they were monitoring and I did do a trigger shot but I am pretty sure I ovulated prior to the trigger shot.
> 
> My follies were like 14 on a Monday ... they waited till wednesday for another ultrasound and they were 22, they had me trigger then do the IUI 2 days later. My follies would have been WAY too big by then. I'm sure I ovulated Wednesday night! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> so sorry.....they really messed things up...did you have bloodwork to check estrogen and LH?
> 
> at my clinic they do ultrasound and bloodwork starting day 10...they wait for follie to be at least 20 mm and then they do trigger shot regardless of natural LH surge...they check lining and estrogen and if all good IUI is 24 hrs after trigger shot...Click to expand...

Thank you for reminding me ... no, my clinic doesn't check for that ... but I am going to talk to them on Friday...I want to bring that question up! What if my follicles are empty!! Only blood work would tell me that!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

My clinic doesn't do any bloodwork, just the super-fun transvaginal scans.... What about everyone else??


----------



## LittleBird

Yes, gotta love those transvaginal scans! I get those plus bloodwork, at least this cycle with Follistim. When I had Clomid cycles (no injections) they just went off the ultrasound.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

If any one can think of any questions I should ask my clinic I Friday?? 

The only thing I do is CD3 ultrasound, CD10 ultrasound ... then IUI. Anything else besides Estrogen/LH levels being checked???


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> If any one can think of any questions I should ask my clinic I Friday??
> 
> The only thing I do is CD3 ultrasound, CD10 ultrasound ... then IUI. Anything else besides Estrogen/LH levels being checked???

Mandy - my heart goes out to you! I know that you were so optimistic about this cycle and hoping that this one was your month. :hugs:

I will check exactly what they measure at my clinic, as I have a copy of all my blood work from my monitored cycles, but it is at the office so I'll check tomorrow and let you know. BUT I can tell you that I am in the same position as kissyfacelala. 

I do a baseline blood work and CD 3 scan. Then I use the drugs and go back on CD 10 for bloodwork and another scan. The bloodwork / scans are repeated everyday till either they detect an LH surge in my blood or they determine the follicles are large enough and then they trigger regardless of what my blood work shows.

On CD 1 I call and book my CD 3 scan. Then while I am there on CD3 I book day 10 through 16 so that everything is set in place.

I know that at minimum on CD 3 they check your FSH and TSH levels. I'm sure there is other things they look for. 

Just out of curiosity - how can they tell if your follicle is empty??


----------



## Springy

snl41296 said:


> *its offical I am 3 weeks pregnant! BLOOD WORK CONFIRMED!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations. Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

hmm, mine does a transvag scan on CD10 (7 days after starting meds). My last/first cycle, my follies were all small, so I started going back every other day until I had three over 16mm. Once I had ones at 19, 18 and 16 (I think) they gave me Ovidrel and then my IUI was the very next day. Only difference I'll have with this 2nd cycle is possibly taking Ganirelix if they want to hold off ovulation so that the follies can get bigger and/or accommodate their schedule (can you tell I find that realllly annoying? :) )

I'm also quite interested in hearing what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

PCOSMom - First, I'm really sorry. There is nothing in this world that is quite like this kind of frustration and heart ache. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My RE also has me start at CD10 with bloodwork and the ultrasound. The first cycle they had me come in CD10, CD11 and then CD12 (bloodwork & ultrasound each time) to confirm size, etc. I triggered CD12 @ 11 pm, had the IUI CD14 @ 11 am and then I did the CD21 progesterone bloodwork and then CD28 bloodwork to confirm pregnancy. I've been doing natural cycles up to trigger shot, then IUI and then we add in progesterone.

This cycle my main (and only, actually) follie was 17.4 at CD10, so they had me trigger that night. It seems REALLY early to me - I'm a clockwork 28 day cycle girl - but hey, 3+ years without a BFP, who am I to argue? LOL! But it still felt REALLY too soon. I only hope the trigger forced things along enough. I'm nervous b/c it was only one follie... we shall see. DH had 47 million count with 70% motility... here's hoping. I'm also doing acupuncture.


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Ladies, update! Had my sonhysterogram today and they found that my uterus is filled with polyps! Crazy hey? maybe that is why I haven't been getting pregnant? Now I have to have a D&C over the next few days to remove them. YIKES! that is gonna hurt, apparently they put you under first though. Anyways nice to know that they found something and we may have our answer. Anyone else had this problem???

WOW ... that definitely could explain the "unexplained" part of your infertility! Could they not detect them via ultrasound? 

After your D&C to get rid of the polyps will they suggest more IUI or continue with the IVF??

Hang in there .... hoping this explains things for you and that you can move forward from here!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

PCOSMomToOne said:


> If any one can think of any questions I should ask my clinic I Friday??
> 
> The only thing I do is CD3 ultrasound, CD10 ultrasound ... then IUI. Anything else besides Estrogen/LH levels being checked???

I would ask for:
FSH and AMH just to be on the safe side..... this test for ovarian reserve
Ask why you werent being monitored as frequent becuz doing injections are a strong med..
ask why you werent tested for Estrogen/Progesterone levels at at least 5dpiui..
did you have any b/w done along w/the u/s? if not ask why....

if I think of any more, I'll let yu know.....


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Mandy~ I'm so so sorry Honey!!! That sucks! I'd be asking why in the heck your clinic didn't do any bloodwork? Just like Springy asked, how do they know if you have any eggs in your follies? They need to check your estradiol for that and the only way they can check it is via bloodwork.

From CD1, I get bloodwork done every other day. If you would see my arms right now, they are black and blue from all the BW done in the past 2 weeks ](*,)

I would be really upset at them for screwing up the timing of my IUI. 
Don't give up Mandy!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00035-20110817-2135.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rona

snl41296 said:


> *its offical I am 3 weeks pregnant! BLOOD WORK CONFIRMED!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!! Blow some baby dust to us :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeeeouch!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :witch: arrived 3 days early. Apparently my clinic had my IUI timed all wrong. In my life I have never had a 26 day cycle...never :cry:
> 
> I'm defeated, crushed and totally broken hearted. :cry:

BOO! So sorry PCOS, that witch clearly has her own agenda sometimes. Spend a day or two in the 'pool' but don't stay in there too long! Sending huge :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wow ladies ... this is totally proving to me that my clinic is NOT on top of their game. I am bringing in a fat list!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> PCOSMom - First, I'm really sorry. There is nothing in this world that is quite like this kind of frustration and heart ache. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> My RE also has me start at CD10 with bloodwork and the ultrasound. The first cycle they had me come in CD10, CD11 and then CD12 (bloodwork & ultrasound each time) to confirm size, etc. I triggered CD12 @ 11 pm, had the IUI CD14 @ 11 am and then I did the CD21 progesterone bloodwork and then CD28 bloodwork to confirm pregnancy. I've been doing natural cycles up to trigger shot, then IUI and then we add in progesterone.
> 
> This cycle my main (and only, actually) follie was 17.4 at CD10, so they had me trigger that night. It seems REALLY early to me - I'm a clockwork 28 day cycle girl - but hey, 3+ years without a BFP, who am I to argue? LOL! But it still felt REALLY too soon. I only hope the trigger forced things along enough. I'm nervous b/c it was only one follie... we shall see. DH had 47 million count with 70% motility... here's hoping. I'm also doing acupuncture.

I think a good trigger is when the follies are at 18 ... I think you are timed PERFECTLY! My silly doctor had me trigger at 22 ... that's insanity I think!


----------



## kissyfacelala

snl41296 said:


> *its offical I am 3 weeks pregnant! BLOOD WORK CONFIRMED!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

congratulations!! let's hope this is the first of many BFPs for this group!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, update! Had my sonhysterogram today and they found that my uterus is filled with polyps! Crazy hey? maybe that is why I haven't been getting pregnant? Now I have to have a D&C over the next few days to remove them. YIKES! that is gonna hurt, apparently they put you under first though. Anyways nice to know that they found something and we may have our answer. Anyone else had this problem???
> 
> WOW ... that definitely could explain the "unexplained" part of your infertility! Could they not detect them via ultrasound?
> 
> After your D&C to get rid of the polyps will they suggest more IUI or continue with the IVF??
> 
> Hang in there .... hoping this explains things for you and that you can move forward from here!!!Click to expand...

They never saw them on the ultrasound so it was a bit of a shock! Not sure exactly what will happen now my FS was out of town and is back tomorrow so I will ask him if there is a change in plan or not. We will see. For now I am dreading that D&C! How are you doing???


----------



## LittleBird

Springy said:


> Just out of curiosity - how can they tell if your follicle is empty??

I had never heard of this until this cycle. Apparently, they can tell by your estrogen levels how mature your follicles are. Although, with Femara, they tend to be much lower than with Clomid. I had four big follies, but very low estrogen, so FS said she wasn't concerned about the possibility of getting pregnant with multiples.


----------



## caphybear

Pcos ~ super sorry girl. Hang in there. My clinic does the day 3 ultra sound then again on day 11. The only IUI I had I triggered that night and IUI on day13. 

Snl ~ congrats!! So happy for you!


----------



## adroplet

May I join for August?

Trying for my 4th IUI this month.

I'm on CD6 today and on NO meds. My sono yesterday showed 3 good follies at 8 each. I plan on taking the trigger though, once OPK is positive or sono shows 18 or bigger.

Next sono is on 08/23.

Baby Dust to all of you!!!


----------



## lochbride

Congratulations snl, hope this rubs off on us 2wwers! 
A big sorry to all the girls going through a bad time just now, sending lots of good vibes to all.
I'm now 8 dpiui and have been cramping like in a usual af cycle which sucks. 
Cramping started about 3 days ago, off and on and hoped perhaps it could be implantation but it's so similar to usual cycles I'm freaking out. Good luck people, stay strong x


----------



## Rona

Hi Harvest, today I learn something new that they can check if we have polyps by sono. When I did my U/S last week, my Dr saw something but he said, he is not sure, only one and he said may be polyps but may be also the blood clot, and said he will check again for next month U/S. He straight away talking about lap...which can cost me $6000! But knowing we can check it with sono and cheaper, makes me feel better :). Good luck.


----------



## Rags

azlissie said:


> snl that is so exciting!! I am so happy for you. Congratulations - hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.
> 
> Mandy, so sorry about AF. Will you be trying again in September? It sounds like you might need to chat with them about the timing.
> 
> Everyone else in the 2WW - how's it going? I hope snl is just the start of a trend on this board.
> 
> AFM, I am 1dpiui - only 13 to go! The IUI went really well yesterday, and the donor's sperm count was 23 mill with 50% motility so hopefully it works this time. I'm pretty sure I ovulated last night and the IUI was 3:00 yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Sending everyone lots of :dust: :dust:

A huge :hugs: to everyone who's been caught by the witch already and FX'd for everyone else.

How are all you other TWW's biding their time? I'm now 5dpiui and have been distracting myself by decorating at my mum's. I've caught myself eyeing up the only HPT I keep in the house on more than one occasion but have resisted temptation as I know it's way to early. The decorating is now almost finished so I think it will be long walks and window shopping over the next week or so to keep me sane.


----------



## augustluvers

Dang girls... I'm gone a few hours and miss a year's worth of information :haha:

This is my first IUI cycle and so far this is the schedule they are having me do:

Cd3 - FSH blood work (was supposed to be today but I forgot my lab slip so I'm doing it tomorrow CD4)
Cd3 - 7 100mg of Clomid
Cd 12 - Ultrasound + trigger shot
CD 14 - Planned IUI if ultrasound was good

I have a question for those of you in the USA... do you pay a co-pay every time you go into the fertiliy center? I know I don't have to pay for the FSH blood work because I'm getting it done at Quest Diagnostics, but what about the ultrasounds, and IUI appointments, especially if you're going in for three ultrasound in a row?

I was told that I have to pay my co-pay ($15) for my trigger shot, but other than that they haven't told me anything!

SNL ~ CONGRATS :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

August, I had to pay a copay for every visit (consult, u/s, IUI) except bloodwork... I did the trigger myself at home... wasn't bad actually...


----------



## LittleBird

August, I think it depends on whether you have infertility coverage. I spoke to my insurance company earlier this year and I was under the impression that some things were covered, just not the actual fertility treatments. (I had been able to conceive, just kept having miscarriages. The last miscarriage was in April. According to my insurance company, you have to have a year without getting pregnant for them to cover infertility treatments.) I had been going into the FS office and just paying my co-pay every visit and then I paid for the IUI procedure the day of the IUI.

Well, apparently, the insurance company has decided that the doctor's visits are part of a treatment cycle -- so they've asked for money back from the doctor's office! Argh, it's a nightmare. So, I think it depends on a lot of things, just wanted to add my experience. I'm having a hate/hate relationship with the insurance company right now...


----------



## Touch the Sky

my insurance pays for infertility treatments, up to $20k in a lifetime. I've had a copay of about $50 per visit, but now my out of pocket max has been satisfied so everything is paid by insurance 100%. it's a relief!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

CONGRATS to the new bfp!

:hugs: to those that have gotten a visit from the dread witch! GL on the next cycle.

I was sooo busy yesterday. I haven't been able to catch up on the thread so please forgive me for not addressing individually. I hope you are all well whatever stage of the TTC you are at.

AFM
11DPO today, wow!! In shock I havent tested. :haha: I mean, besides the urge yesterday and using an OPK. The uncertainty I feel after seeing that and reading it could be a good sign andreading it has no relevance, stopped my POAS urge! No AF, so I am not trying to worry, because regardless of whether that was pos, I would still have to wait for AF to get back in the chase, so I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: Day 2 of feeling a little sick (I felt a little sick (nauseous) this morning lasting 15 mins no vomit, mild cramping through the night, NO sore bbs (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF). Certain MC has done something strange to my cycle, I am approaching what would have been the normal end to my LP (13days)

Going to have to go with my PMA: NO AF = one day closer to .???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/20  *2 days*
Wishful think /Libby - 
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -  
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20  *2 days*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *4 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *5 days*
Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *5 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *8 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *8 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *9 days*
Rags - 8/29  *11 days*
azLissie - 8/30  *12 days*
Rona - 8/30  *12 days* 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *13 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *14 days*
*

Good luck girls !!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx girls, for all the responses...

I'm in New Jersey, which here there is a mandate to cover infertility treatments. I do get the impression that I have to pay my co-pay for the ultrasound and iui.

And I believe my trigget shot will be done at home, on my own... :cry: :haha: 

My Grandmother is a diabetic and is an expert with needles and injections so I've gotten her to agree to give me my trigger shot, because I don't think I'm capable of giving it to myself, yet alone in the stomach area :haha:

Mrs.MM24 ~ I hope you get your BFP this month :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/17  *soon?*
> Wishful think /Libby -
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *2 days*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *4 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *5 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *5 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *8 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *8 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *9 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *11 days*
> azLissie - 8/30  *12 days*
> Rona - 8/30  *12 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *13 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *14 days*
> *
> 
> Good luck girls !!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

hey Mandy, Im going to change my date yet again, sorry :hugs: 
Im testing Saturday 8/20..

wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey, where's dizzikel? i was looking for her update from her appt on the 8th and couldn't find her anywhere??


----------



## wishful think

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :witch: arrived 3 days early. Apparently my clinic had my IUI timed all wrong. In my life I have never had a 26 day cycle...never :cry:
> 
> I'm defeated, crushed and totally broken hearted. :cry:

I'm so sorry Mandy. I know exactly how u are feeling :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishful think

snl41296 said:


> SO GIRLS I TESTED THIS MORNING AT 9DPO IUI AND it's the start of a :bfp: :cloud9: I TRIED HARD TO GET A PIC BUT YOU CAN HARDLY SEE IT WITH THE NAKED EYE, BUT IT'S A START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> can THIS BE AFTER 2 YEARS OF TTC #2 CAN THIS BE IT... I CANT WAIT TO GO FOR BLOOD WORK NOW ON FRIDAY. I FEEL IT THAT I AM. I HAVE BEEN SO SICK. temps have been so high, i am starting to believe girls!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to test every day FRER and EPT!

Huge congrats snl, hopefully I will be following in your footsteps with round 2 of iui [-o&lt;


----------



## Sweetpea70

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :witch: arrived 3 days early. Apparently my clinic had my IUI timed all wrong. In my life I have never had a 26 day cycle...never :cry:
> 
> I'm defeated, crushed and totally broken hearted. :cry:

Well that just stinks! I am sorry AF showed up AND that she showed up early! :hug:

I sure hope you stick around when you start trying again! The support here is wonderful and I would love to see you have your dream come true. Take care!!


----------



## usamom

Hello Ladies!

I'm just joining your wonderful group after reading your posts for a couple of days now. I'm TTC my second child using clomid and donor sperm.

Right now- I'm on CD 10 and had my first ultrasound this morning. Had two good follicles on one ovary and a small one on the other. Going back tomorrow for a repeat us and possibly a trigger shot for the IUI this weekend.. 

Am so excited, but nervous.. I only have two IUI vials and the donor is no longer active- and I'm REALLY hoping for a full sibling for my little one...

Best of luck to all of you and thanks for having me!!


----------



## Sweetpea70

snl41296 said:


> *its offical I am 3 weeks pregnant! BLOOD WORK CONFIRMED!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awesome news! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetpea70

SquirrelGirl said:


> My clinic doesn't do any bloodwork, just the super-fun transvaginal scans.... What about everyone else??

My doctor doesn't do blood work either...just an u/s on day 11 to check lining and numbers of follies....depending on how big they are, he decides when I trigger. This time my IUI was done sooner due to my follie being larger....he said it would be gone if we waited too long. Kind of wish he did blood work....but he doesn't.


----------



## usamom

kissyfacelala said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> *its offical I am 3 weeks pregnant! BLOOD WORK CONFIRMED!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> congratulations!! let's hope this is the first of many BFPs for this group!
> 
> :dust: to all!Click to expand...

I'm still trying to learn how to use this board- but many congrats to you!!


----------



## usamom

Sweetpea70 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> My clinic doesn't do any bloodwork, just the super-fun transvaginal scans.... What about everyone else??
> 
> My doctor doesn't do blood work either...just an u/s on day 11 to check lining and numbers of follies....depending on how big they are, he decides when I trigger. This time my IUI was done sooner due to my follie being larger....he said it would be gone if we waited too long. Kind of wish he did blood work....but he doesn't.Click to expand...

I had blood work today with an u/s... I return tomorrow for a repeat u/s, but I don't think they will be repeating the bloodwork again..


----------



## adroplet

Sweetpea70 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> *its offical I am 3 weeks pregnant! BLOOD WORK CONFIRMED!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Awesome news! So happy for you! :happydance:Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:thumbup:


Spread some baby dust out way please.


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I'm just joining your wonderful group after reading your posts for a couple of days now. I'm TTC my second child using clomid and donor sperm.
> 
> Right now- I'm on CD 10 and had my first ultrasound this morning. Had two good follicles on one ovary and a small one on the other. Going back tomorrow for a repeat us and possibly a trigger shot for the IUI this weekend..
> 
> Am so excited, but nervous.. I only have two IUI vials and the donor is no longer active- and I'm REALLY hoping for a full sibling for my little one...
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and thanks for having me!!

USAMOM,

I'm right behing ya! :happydance: I'm on CD7 today and I too use donor sperm. 

I'm trying for my 4th IUI this month. I get double IUI (consecutive days) just to make sure I cover a 48hr period at least.

How many IUIs before you got your BFP on your first child?


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> Sweetpea70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> My clinic doesn't do any bloodwork, just the super-fun transvaginal scans.... What about everyone else??
> 
> My doctor doesn't do blood work either...just an u/s on day 11 to check lining and numbers of follies....depending on how big they are, he decides when I trigger. This time my IUI was done sooner due to my follie being larger....he said it would be gone if we waited too long. Kind of wish he did blood work....but he doesn't.Click to expand...
> 
> I had blood work today with an u/s... I return tomorrow for a repeat u/s, but I don't think they will be repeating the bloodwork again..Click to expand...

Mine does an ultrasound on CD4 and then again on CD12. No bloodwork. If on CD12 my follies are >18, I get the trigger on the spot and IUI the next morning. If follies are <18 then I wait till OPK is positive and give myself the trigger then IUI the next day.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

As far as the copay -- yes, I pay a copay ($30) each and every time I walk into the office. And my meds are "only" covered at 80%, so it starts to add up. However, I'm super grateful that I have coverage. They charged my insurance $45 to have the nurse give me my trigger shot, but OH WELL!! :haha:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I pay a co-pay of $25 each time I go to see my RE, so like some have already said before, it does add up at the end of the cycle.
I'm also grateful to have my meds covered by my insurance. 

Roughly, each IUI cycle costs:

$150 for co-pays (5-6 visits)
$350 Daily Consultation Fee (Dr. charges for the daily "study" of my protocol, test results, scans, etc)
$260 for meds (Follistim, Ganirelix, Ovidrel, Progesterone)
$225 for the IUI procedure

Grand Total of: $985


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I don't pay a co-pay because I pay 100% of all my visits and they make you pay before you walk out the door. :( Grrr


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I don't pay a co-pay because I pay 100% of all my visits and they make you pay before you walk out the door. :( Grrr

Yikes Mandy!! I can only imagine.... :wacko:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Fallen Ambers said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I don't pay a co-pay because I pay 100% of all my visits and they make you pay before you walk out the door. :( Grrr
> 
> Yikes Mandy!! I can only imagine.... :wacko:Click to expand...

I know ... every BFN hurts not only emotionally but financially as well. I wish we could trade livestock like back in the day!!! 

I wonder what 2 turtles would get me??? :haha:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I don't pay a co-pay because I pay 100% of all my visits and they make you pay before you walk out the door. :( Grrr
> 
> Yikes Mandy!! I can only imagine.... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know ... every BFN hurts not only emotionally but financially as well. I wish we could trade livestock like back in the day!!!
> 
> I wonder what 2 turtles would get me??? :haha:Click to expand...

That made my night!!! LOL!!!


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I wish we could trade livestock like back in the day!!!
> 
> I wonder what 2 turtles would get me??? :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Sweetpea70

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I don't pay a co-pay because I pay 100% of all my visits and they make you pay before you walk out the door. :( Grrr
> 
> Yikes Mandy!! I can only imagine.... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know ... every BFN hurts not only emotionally but financially as well. I wish we could trade livestock like back in the day!!!
> 
> I wonder what 2 turtles would get me??? :haha:Click to expand...

That's a good one! I have to pay out of pocket too...:growlmad:


----------



## snl41296

come stalk my journal i just made one <3


----------



## snl41296

come stalk my journal


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Girls!!!

Well I just got back home after getting my FSH blood work done. They took three large tubes, one medium and two small... a total of SIX!!! :wacko: My arms feels a little weak but other than that I survived!!!! :haha:

I got my Clomid yesterday after raising hell at the pharmacy. For some reason they never sent my FS the prior approval form for the Clomid so therefore I had to pay full price for the 10 pills, costing me $36!!! I literally started crying on the phone as I told my husband. I had no choice but to buy them but I was just so upset that nothing has been working accordingly for me. I mean seriously, must I endure all of this? Why can't my husband just look at me and knock me up? :growlmad:

Anyway... let's get back on track here :haha: 

So I took my first two pills last night :happydance: Now all I have to remember is to take them again today at the same time as yesterday :wacko:

Anyway... I'm started a webpage, where I plan on blogging. I'll give you all a link when it's ready and running. 

So here's a picture of my arm, and the little dog in the corner is Samson, one of my Shelties. He and Delilah are 4 months old. Whenever I'm home Samson follows me everywhere, therefore getting in the picture of my arm, :haha:

Alright, I must get to work. Where I will no doubt be ob here catching up with you all! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







FSH Test 8-19.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 2









Puppies.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## augustluvers

Fallen Ambers said:


> I pay a co-pay of $25 each time I go to see my RE, so like some have already said before, it does add up at the end of the cycle.
> I'm also grateful to have my meds covered by my insurance.
> 
> Roughly, each IUI cycle costs:
> 
> $150 for co-pays (5-6 visits)
> $350 Daily Consultation Fee (Dr. charges for the daily "study" of my protocol, test results, scans, etc)
> $260 for meds (Follistim, Ganirelix, Ovidrel, Progesterone)
> $225 for the IUI procedure
> 
> Grand Total of: $985

OMG, that is a lot. Do you go in for the Daily Consultations or are those over the phone?


----------



## usamom

adroplet said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I'm just joining your wonderful group after reading your posts for a couple of days now. I'm TTC my second child using clomid and donor sperm.
> 
> Right now- I'm on CD 10 and had my first ultrasound this morning. Had two good follicles on one ovary and a small one on the other. Going back tomorrow for a repeat us and possibly a trigger shot for the IUI this weekend..
> 
> Am so excited, but nervous.. I only have two IUI vials and the donor is no longer active- and I'm REALLY hoping for a full sibling for my little one...
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and thanks for having me!!
> 
> USAMOM,
> 
> I'm right behing ya! :happydance: I'm on CD7 today and I too use donor sperm.
> 
> I'm trying for my 4th IUI this month. I get double IUI (consecutive days) just to make sure I cover a 48hr period at least.
> 
> How many IUIs before you got your BFP on your first child?Click to expand...

I was so lucky that I got pregnant with my first child on the very first try!! My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning and I'm hoping for a repeat! Is this your first?


----------



## usamom

I had my second u/s this cycle and I have two mature follicles (size 20 and 18) on one ovary and a small one on the other side (size 14). This morning I triggered and have an IUI scheduled for tomorrow morning! So excited and hoping that it works! This is kind of stressful! :wacko:


----------



## caphybear

Well, AF finally showed her face this morning after spotting for 10 days. GAH! Anyways, I go on Sunday morning for my baseline ultra-sound and officially start cycle #2. 

Good luck and babydust to everyone! :)


----------



## LiSa2010

usamom said:


> I had my second u/s this cycle and I have two mature follicles (size 20 and 18) on one ovary and a small one on the other side (size 14). This morning I triggered and have an IUI scheduled for tomorrow morning! So excited and hoping that it works! This is kind of stressful! :wacko:

welcome and good luck sweety!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

good luck August!!!!

caphybear, sorry the nasty hag got you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

augustluvers said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> I pay a co-pay of $25 each time I go to see my RE, so like some have already said before, it does add up at the end of the cycle.
> I'm also grateful to have my meds covered by my insurance.
> 
> Roughly, each IUI cycle costs:
> 
> $150 for co-pays (5-6 visits)
> $350 Daily Consultation Fee (Dr. charges for the daily "study" of my protocol, test results, scans, etc)
> $260 for meds (Follistim, Ganirelix, Ovidrel, Progesterone)
> $225 for the IUI procedure
> 
> Grand Total of: $985
> 
> OMG, that is a lot. Do you go in for the Daily Consultations or are those over the phone?Click to expand...

I should have been more specific about the daily consultation- he "consults" with his staff every day. Then decides the best course of action for my protocol. I must say, he is very thorough and he "controls" my body to a T. He's been in his field for 21 years, however, before that, he was a chemical engineer, so he knows all the magical concotions when it comes to fertility meds. In this area, he has some of the highest success rates for getting women pregnant.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

TGIF Ladies!!

It's been a long week, emotionally and physically! I'm ready for this IUI to happen! I've had my fill of bloodwork and scans for a while. 
So I went in today for my last bloodwork and scan before the IUI. I have 16 mature follies, so we are just waiting for the estradiol level to come back from the lab. Yesterday, it was at 1300, with 13 mature follies, so that means there's a potential of 4 follies with an egg :)
Unless something really off the wall would come back from my blood results, we are definitely triggering tonight for a scheduled IUI on Sunday morning. :thumbup:

usamom~ Welcome to the Group!! You and I will be 2WW buddies :) Good Luck with your IUI tomorrow!

adroplet~ A warm Welcome to you as well! Best of Luck with this round! I hope the 4th one is a charm!!

snl~ I'm sure you are still on :cloud9: girl!!! Yay!! I will be stalking your journal!

august luvrs~ Your puppies are so darn CUTE!!!!! I love the names you gave them! Very original!!

caphybear~ I'm sorry about AF showing up Sweetie!! Remain positive!! xoxoxxo

:wave: to everyone else!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry Mandi! :hugs: However, I think that your positive attitude and ability to still have us laught, will carry you right through to a bfp next cycle! :dust:

:wave: USAMOM, welcome! Things sound good your waym I hope that means you will have a bfp really soon. Good Luck tomorrow at your appt, take some :dust: along!

SQUIRREL, I pay the exact same co-pay as you each time I go, and $15 for the blood preg test they need to move forward after the TWW.

AUGUST, I hope the bloods that were taken give some insight and prove informative. GL

FALLEN, your cost lost mirrors ours except, we only have 2 consults, and ADD 2 vials of sperm! 

CAPHY, GREAT! I hope cycle #2 gives you that bfp!!!

I am 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. They require 14 days after before we can come in anyway. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko:

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*

:dust: to the thread, I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## snl41296

blood work is perfect 

my levels are perfect first sonogram in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usamom

Fallen Ambers-- oh good luck on Sunday! How exciting to find someone on almost the exact same schedule as me!


----------



## usamom

MrsMM24-- best wishes for BFP!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi ladies! Just got my results from my progesterone bloodwork and it was a 16 - apparently they said this was a good number since I'm on a 'natural' cycle - no meds, just trigger and progesterone supps. Oh I hope, hope, hope, hope this is the month. 

Last month I felt ALL KINDS of symptoms, so far this month i have slightly sore BBs, a LOT of blue veins (showed up at 5 DPIUI) that are very noticeable throughout BBs and up through my shoulder - kind of freaked me out how dark they were! I'm fair to start, but this was CRAZY! And my nipples seem bigger to me. (sorry for TMI) DH thought so too. Hmmmm....


Ahhhh! I really make myself nuts these 2WWs. Monday I'll be 10 DPIUI... I don't know that I'll make it to Friday, the 26th to wait to test. I have no willpower. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

snl41296 said:


> blood work is perfect
> 
> my levels are perfect first sonogram in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!




YAY! Congrats!!! That is so exciting!!! Can't wait to see those sono pics!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

*Lisa* - good luck testing tomorrow! FX for your BFP!!! 

*Fallen* - good luck with your IUI Sunday! 

*MrsMM* - I REALLY admire your willpower! 12 DPO I'd be POAS like crazy! LOL! I hope this is your BFP! What a great birthday gift!

*Adroplet & USAMom* - Welcome!!! 

*August* - your puppies are adorable! My first child, my "puppy" is a 9 year old, 12 pound Maltese named Alfredo. We call him Fredo for short. He's stubborn, always has to have the last word (or bark) and thinks he's a Great Dane - but he is my furbaby, makes me smile, and he snuggles into me all the time and is snoring away at my feet right now. Love, love, love him. 

*Littlebird* - Hi there 2ww buddy! Are you symptom spotting? Next Friday can't get here soon enough!!!


----------



## LittleBird

I have been doing a little symptom spotting -- but I'm not really feeling much at this point. :)

I agree -- it will be good to know, one way or another. Friday, here we come!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Update on my RE consultation today ... 
It's a long post so it's easier to attach my journal posting .... 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/578776-just-waiting-bean-stick-ttc-2-a-123.html

Hopefully testing around 9/10'ish


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, your hubby deserves an award, PCOS!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Is this all for IUI? I am looking for an ICSI/IVF/IUI thread. I just got my call from the clinic last week and start d regging aug 28th, I am scared but excited.


----------



## Springy

Kelly9 said:


> Is this all for IUI? I am looking for an ICSI/IVF/IUI thread. I just got my call from the clinic last week and start d regging aug 28th, I am scared but excited.

Welcome! There are a few women on here who are doing IVF - Touch the sky and Harvest2009. You're more than welcome to join us!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, your hubby deserves an award, PCOS!!!

I know, right?!~ He is GrEaT!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi kelly! :wave:

i'm down regging right now and will start stimming next week... also doing ivf w/icsi :) i'm also scared but excited... starting to have a lot of anxiety because i've been so stressed lately, so now i'm stressed about being stressed during ivf! isn't that silly... but i can't help it :wacko:


----------



## Sweetpea70

PCOS mom- That is great news...so happy that things are going to work out! And your husband sounds like an awesome guy!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sweetpea70 said:


> PCOS mom- That is great news...so happy that things are going to work out! And your husband sounds like an awesome guy!!

Thanks girl ... ya he's ok ... :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh so I will only be about two weeks behind you then! I was hoping for some company, I am nervous and happy and excited and scared among about 1 million other emotions and I don't take my first med till next sunday.


----------



## MrsMM24

HOPIN4, It would be an awesome gift.... FXD. Yeah, as the DPO increases, the harder it is getting not to POAS! However, we have been doing this for about 2 yrs, the amount of bfn let downs are too much so it gives us strength to stay away from the stick. Along with other motivation like the b-day, having to pay and get bloods on the 14th day after "donation" at the clinic. So we wait...

Mandi, your hubby is a Star! :thumbup:to him!

KELLY, I sure hope you find some comfort in the lovely ladies of BnB, to help ease your nerves! FXD for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Michelle78

Mandy, your DH sounds awesome! I'm glad your appointment went so well and that they have confidence that IUI will work for you.

So, as for me, I caved yesterday at 12 dpiui and did a FRER. When I went into the bathroom, which is not really well lit, I just looked at it and didn't see a second line so I just said oh well, threw it out and told DH it was a BFN. I didn't show it to DH, and I didn't obsessively stare at it looking for a second line. DH said, it's really early, take another one tomorrow morning. So I took one this morning with fmu, and when I went back into the bathroom after 3 minutes I could swear there was a 2nd line. So I brought it to DH, who was still up in bed sleeping, and told him to look at it. He saw the 2nd line too, even in our dimly lit bedroom. I got yesterday's test (yes, I had to retrieve it from the trash) and today's test and we took them outside to see them in natural light. There is a second line in today's test clear as day, no need to squint or anything to see it (although it is not very dark), and on yesterday's test you can make out a very faint line. So I will be POAS again tomorrow am with the hope that the line is darker. My blood test was already scheduled for Monday, so I am obviously now going to keep that appt. I am not calling this a you know what yet, but at least I am still in the game right now.


----------



## maureenmarsh

Hey Michelle, Where are the photos?


----------



## lochbride

Hi ladies, how are the 2ww'ers getting on? Michelle78 that is so exciting, got everything crossed for you!
I am currently in that horrible bit at 10 dp iui when I feel so much like af could be coming but still hoping for a miracle. No POAS yet, I'm honestly too scared to go there. Had bad cramping at dpiui 6,7,8,9 but nothing much today. Just wanna know what's going on in there!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/20  *TODAY!!!!!*
Wishful think /Libby - 
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -  
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20  *Sounds promising!!!!Yeehaw*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *2 days*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *3 days*
Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *3 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *6 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *6 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *7 days*
Rags - 8/29  *9 days*
azLissie - 8/30  *10 days*
Rona - 8/30  *10 days* 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *11 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *12 days*
Fallen Ambers 9/4  *15 days*
*


----------



## usamom

I'm here for my IUI this morning and it is a disaster!! They thawed out my sample an hour ago and the doctor is nowhere to be found!! I'm so upset. I only have two chances to give my child a full sibling and try screwed one up!!:cry: cry:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

usamom said:


> I'm here for my IUI this morning and it is a disaster!! They thawed out my sample an hour ago and the doctor is nowhere to be found!! I'm so upset. I only have two chances to give my child a full sibling and try screwed one up!!:cry: cry:

That's nuts!!!! Where is the doctor??? I would be LIVID!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## LittleBird

Michelle, I hope tomorrow's test is super dark! Good luck!

Sorry, usamom -- I hope they figure out a way to salvage the situation! I can't believe they are putting you through this! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

usamom said:


> I'm here for my IUI this morning and it is a disaster!! They thawed out my sample an hour ago and the doctor is nowhere to be found!! I'm so upset. I only have two chances to give my child a full sibling and try screwed one up!!:cry: cry:


That's horrible! Sending you many, many :hugs:!!!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hi Mandy~ You can add me to the list. My testing day will be 09/04/2011. It falls during Labor Day weekend :)


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> I'm here for my IUI this morning and it is a disaster!! They thawed out my sample an hour ago and the doctor is nowhere to be found!! I'm so upset. I only have two chances to give my child a full sibling and try screwed one up!!:cry: cry:

WOW! I'm so sorry. That's so unprofessional of them, i'd be raising hell in there.


----------



## caphybear

usamom said:


> I'm here for my IUI this morning and it is a disaster!! They thawed out my sample an hour ago and the doctor is nowhere to be found!! I'm so upset. I only have two chances to give my child a full sibling and try screwed one up!!:cry: cry:

Oh no USA! Where on earth is that doctor? I'm so sorry!:growlmad:


----------



## MrsMM24

MICHELLE, this sounds soooooo promising! Can't wait to hear and see the results in the morning!!! :dust:

USAMOM, you have got to be kidding me!! You have some demands to make, AFTER you give them hell in there!! That is some BS!! I am sooo shocked that a clinic would do this. It isn't a mistake (as seen on recent The Real L Word <-- should've still been pissed) this is not a mistake, this is RIDICULOUS!!! Please let us know how things shape up! :hugs: FXD!

I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! :dust: to the thread.


----------



## usamom

I put my clothes on twice and went out to talk to the nurse..someone came an hour and 20 minutes after my specimen was thawed. They were extremely apologetic and I will be receiving a call from the director on Monday. It was a screw up- they admitted it right on the spot. We went ahead with the IUI... I was in tears by then.. We will see what happens.. I'm cautiously optimistic that it will still work.. I should have been more forceful earlier, but I spoke wIth someone a total of four times and was trying to be a good patient..

Enough about me.. How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## wishful think

USAmom, cant believe that happened to you. U poor thing xxxx

PCOS, great news that u are going again. I see in your post that u said u had Hailey with an iui. How many attempts before u got that BFP?? All going well with my cycle and I will be testing around the 10th of September too. Lets hope this cycle will be both our cycles xxxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

wishful think said:


> USAmom, cant believe that happened to you. U poor thing xxxx
> 
> PCOS, great news that u are going again. I see in your post that u said u had Hailey with an iui. How many attempts before u got that BFP?? All going well with my cycle and I will be testing around the 10th of September too. Lets hope this cycle will be both our cycles xxxx

We TTC Hailey for 6 years, I did 9 months of Clomid and another 6 or more months of Femara. Then we found a GOOD fertility doctor, we did Femara and I ovulated before the 1st IUI so it was canceled. Then we did Femara and another IUI, Failed. Then went for our 3rd IUI with Femara and injectables .... BFP-Hailey :)


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> I put my clothes on twice and went out to talk to the nurse..someone came an hour and 20 minutes after my specimen was thawed. They were extremely apologetic and I will be receiving a call from the director on Monday. It was a screw up- they admitted it right on the spot. We went ahead with the IUI... I was in tears by then.. We will see what happens.. I'm cautiously optimistic that it will still work.. I should have been more forceful earlier, but I spoke wIth someone a total of four times and was trying to be a good patient..
> 
> Enough about me.. How are the rest of you doing?

I hope you are feeling better.....:flower:


----------



## usamom

adroplet said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I put my clothes on twice and went out to talk to the nurse..someone came an hour and 20 minutes after my specimen was thawed. They were extremely apologetic and I will be receiving a call from the director on Monday. It was a screw up- they admitted it right on the spot. We went ahead with the IUI... I was in tears by then.. We will see what happens.. I'm cautiously optimistic that it will still work.. I should have been more forceful earlier, but I spoke wIth someone a total of four times and was trying to be a good patient..
> 
> Enough about me.. How are the rest of you doing?
> 
> I hope you are feeling better.....:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'm just focusing on the wait.. I will be testing in two weeks.... Thanks for the support- it helped me not have a mini meltdown this morning..I'm a single mom by choice going at this for a second time by myself.. They will make it right if it doesn't work, I'm sure of it..


----------



## usamom

MrsMM24 said:


> MICHELLE, this sounds soooooo promising! Can't wait to hear and see the results in the morning!!! :dust:
> 
> USAMOM, you have got to be kidding me!! You have some demands to make, AFTER you give them hell in there!! That is some BS!! I am sooo shocked that a clinic would do this. It isn't a mistake (as seen on recent The Real L Word <-- should've still been pissed) this is not a mistake, this is RIDICULOUS!!! Please let us know how things shape up! :hugs: FXD!
> 
> I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! :dust: to the thread.


No way could I be that patient and not test!! You two are so patient!


----------



## Harvest2009

Wow usa that is a terrible experience! Sorry you had to deal with that on top of everything else!
Michelle- sounds promising! Congrats! This is turning into a lucky thread!
Welcome Kelly! I am starting ivf too. I should start Stimming in about 3 weeks or so. I was just booked in for a D&C on sept 8 to look after some polyps in my uterus so after that I cans start. The D&C sounds horrible, it is an outpatient procedure and they give iv sedation so at least won't feel or remember much! I have to go in the day before to have the laminaria put in which dilates your cervix overnight should be a sleepless night that night!
Hope everyone else is ok! Keep those positive tests coming girls :)


----------



## Kelly9

usamom, I'm not familiar with IUI or using donor goods, did the waiting through off the ovulation or the quality of the sample?


----------



## Springy

USA mom that is RIDICULOUS!!!! Hopefully it works for you regardless of their screw up in timing!

Michelle those results are sounding VERY promising!!! Let's keep those BFPs going!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi harvest! Good to know you'll be starting so soon! The D&C doesn't hurt during but after it might cramp, thats what my friend told me, it hurt inside for a bit after once she came out of sedation.


----------



## LiSa2010

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/20  *TODAY!!!!!*
> Wishful think /Libby -
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *Sounds promising!!!!Yeehaw*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *2 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *3 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *3 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *6 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *6 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *7 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *9 days*
> azLissie - 8/30  *10 days*
> Rona - 8/30  *10 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *11 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *12 days*
> Fallen Ambers 9/4  *15 days*
> *

BFN today..... Im 100% sure Im out! thx mandy! :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

LiSa2010 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/20  *TODAY!!!!!*
> Wishful think /Libby -
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *Sounds promising!!!!Yeehaw*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *2 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *3 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *3 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *6 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *6 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *7 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *9 days*
> azLissie - 8/30  *10 days*
> Rona - 8/30  *10 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *11 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *12 days*
> Fallen Ambers 9/4  *15 days*
> *
> 
> BFN today..... Im 100% sure Im out! thx mandy! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hug: so sorry lisa


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Lisa~ I'm so very sorry Sweetie! You will get your turn! Remain positive!

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1986/1986132tltsas4ahm.gif


----------



## usamom

LiSa2010 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/20  *TODAY!!!!!*
> Wishful think /Libby -
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *Sounds promising!!!!Yeehaw*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *2 days*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *3 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *3 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *6 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *6 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *7 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *9 days*
> azLissie - 8/30  *10 days*
> Rona - 8/30  *10 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *11 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *12 days*
> Fallen Ambers 9/4  *15 days*
> *
> 
> BFN today..... Im 100% sure Im out! thx mandy! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Lisa- so sorry!! :-(


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Well ladies, we had the IUI today at 10:30 AM- the procedure itself was quick and painless, but now I feel very crampy :| 
Hubby's post-wash numbers were even better than last time! We had 28.1 Million with 75% motility! Yay!! :thumbup:

Let's hope this is the one ladies! 

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1115/1115325i4jr4jp5au.jpg


----------



## Kelly425

So today I took a test and :bfn: ! I'm so upset even though I knew in the beginning it might not work the first time. Still have to go tomorrow for blood work too :sad2:


----------



## honeylov

Did my scan today, will have my trigger shot tommorow and iui on the 23rd. Hoping this is my month!


----------



## azlissie

Good morning, ladies! How is everyone doing today? 

Lisa & Kelly, very sorry to hear about your bfn's. I know how upset I was last month when it didn't work - will you be trying again right away?

Good luck Fallen! Your numbers sound great - hope this is the month for you!

MrsMM - I really admire your patience! I would be going crazy. Got my fx'd for you!

AFM, I'm 5dpiui and an IC this morning had a super faint line, so I think the trigger is just about out of my system. I've felt like crap since Thursday - have a sore throat, runny nose and headaches. I'm hoping that this isn't hurting my chances for a bfp! I don't know if my body can fight an illness and make a baby at the same time :nope:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Kelly425 said:


> So today I took a test and :bfn: ! I'm so upset even though I knew in the beginning it might not work the first time. Still have to go tomorrow for blood work too :sad2:

Awwwww Kelly! I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Showering you with love today

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1082/1082729altzxbfhd7.gif


----------



## Kelly425

Thank you. You ladies are great support :hugs:!! Yes dh and I will be doing another iui and injectables. Now just to wait for af. Dh is very funny, he says to me tomorrows blood test could still be positive, I think he just hates seeing me upset. 

Good luck to everyone else in the tww :dust::dust:


----------



## adroplet

honeylov said:


> Did my scan today, will have my trigger shot tommorow and iui on the 23rd. Hoping this is my month!

Hon, so glad to find someone close to my possible IUI day...I go in for a sono on Tues (possible trigger too) if ready then IUI on Wed and Thurs.:thumbup:

Good Luck!! and lots of :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/20 
Wishful think /Libby - 
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -  
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20  *You test again???*
Kelly425 - 8/22  *Tomorrow!!!!!*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *2 days*
Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *4 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *5 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *5 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *6 days*
Rags - 8/29  *8 days*
azLissie - 8/30  *9 days*
Rona - 8/30  *9 days* 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *10 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *11 days*
Fallen Ambers 9/4  *15 days*
*

Missing anyone?? Any updates on tests??


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I get to start my injections tomorrow night. :dance: Can't wait to get this party started! I'm _guessing_ I'll be testing somewhere around the 16th of September assuming 10 days of stimming plus a day for IUI.... 


I hope everyone else is doing well with their meds and/or TWW! :friends:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm CD5 today...I'm staring the Follistim tonight :) My doc up'd my dose to 150iu's. I hope this will yield me more than 2 follies. I'm really hoping for a couple follies in each ovary!!!


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/20
> Wishful think /Libby -
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20  *You test again???*
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *Tomorrow!!!!!*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *2 days*
> Lochbride - 8/25 8/23  *4 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *5 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *5 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *6 days*
> Rags - 8/29  *8 days*
> azLissie - 8/30  *9 days*
> Rona - 8/30  *9 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *10 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *11 days*
> Fallen Ambers 9/4  *15 days*
> *
> 
> Missing anyone?? Any updates on tests??

Im not exactly sure what this list is- but I'm testing on 09/02..... Fingers crossed and baby dust for all of us!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I'm sorry Kelly - I know that even knowing the odds doesn't make that BFN any easier. Sending you many :hugs:.

Lisa, sending you many, many :hugs: too!!!

FX that next month holds BFPs for both of you!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

This may sound like a silly question, but at what point do you consider the trigger shot out of your system? I've been POAS since 5 DPIUI with my OPKs and I still have a faint, faint line there. It's gotten lighter each day but now it seems like it is just hanging there. So does that mean the trigger is still lingering? Tomorrow night will be 12 days since the trigger. I'm 10 DPIUI tomorrow morning. Everything happened earlier this month, so I'm all screwed up! LOL!

Of course I couldn't help myself and took a HPT this morning in hopes that the faint OPK line was a good sign (it didn't take this long to leave my system last month), but it was a BFN. Of course it was way too early, and I was using an IC, but I just couldn't help myself... :blush:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I've tested every day during my 3 IUI cycles. I normally have faint lines till 10dpiui, by 11dpiui there is no line. I say if you still have a faint line tomorrow then you may have a lil muffin cakes!!

Edit: Oh and it definitely matters what HPT brand you are using. I use THE MOST sensitive brand (10miu's). It is possible to test it out of your system sooner if you are not using a highly sensitive brand.


----------



## azlissie

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but at what point do you consider the trigger shot out of your system? I've been POAS since 5 DPIUI with my OPKs and I still have a faint, faint line there. It's gotten lighter each day but now it seems like it is just hanging there. So does that mean the trigger is still lingering? Tomorrow night will be 12 days since the trigger. I'm 10 DPIUI tomorrow morning. Everything happened earlier this month, so I'm all screwed up! LOL!
> 
> Of course I couldn't help myself and took a HPT this morning in hopes that the faint OPK line was a good sign (it didn't take this long to leave my system last month), but it was a BFN. Of course it was way too early, and I was using an IC, but I just couldn't help myself... :blush:

I did an IC today at 5dpiui, 6dptrigger and there was the faintest line possible, so I'm assuming the trigger will be completely gone by tomorrow or Tuesday. For my first round, there was a faint pos 6dptrigger but it was completely gone by day 8.

Good luck!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I have the wondfo ICs - for both OPK and HPT. I don't think they are the most sensitive. I also have FRER and CB Digi HPTs for when I'm really ready to test. LOL!

With my son, it took 13 months (did it on our own, the last cycle before we were set to meet with the RE) - which is quite fast in comparison to this time TTC (3 1/2 years) - but I remember being in such shock that I had a BFP that I must have POAS 3-4x's per day up until 5 or 6 weeks prego... and I kept them all... for a while. They didn't make the move with us when my son was 18 months, but they were around for quite some time! If I'm lucky enough to get PG again, I can only imagine how many HPTs it will take for me to believe it! The HPT industry will surely see a surge in sales. :rofl:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> I have the wondfo ICs - for both OPK and HPT. I don't think they are the most sensitive. I also have FRER and CB Digi HPTs for when I'm really ready to test. LOL!
> 
> With my son, it took 13 months (did it on our own, the last cycle before we were set to meet with the RE) - which is quite fast in comparison to this time TTC (3 1/2 years) - but I remember being in such shock that I had a BFP that I must have POAS 3-4x's per day up until 5 or 6 weeks prego... and I kept them all... for a while. They didn't make the move with us when my son was 18 months, but they were around for quite some time! If I'm lucky enough to get PG again, I can only imagine how many HPTs it will take for me to believe it! The HPT industry will surely see a surge in sales. :rofl:

Last month I had about 75 HPT's ... no lie ... and now I'm down to about 40 :) 

Here's my stash from last month ... and here are my wondfo's 9 days past trigger. Wondfo's are pretty sensitive I think 15-25miu's.
 



Attached Files:







Mytests.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 7









9dptrigger.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> I have the wondfo ICs - for both OPK and HPT. I don't think they are the most sensitive. I also have FRER and CB Digi HPTs for when I'm really ready to test. LOL!
> 
> With my son, it took 13 months (did it on our own, the last cycle before we were set to meet with the RE) - which is quite fast in comparison to this time TTC (3 1/2 years) - but I remember being in such shock that I had a BFP that I must have POAS 3-4x's per day up until 5 or 6 weeks prego... and I kept them all... for a while. They didn't make the move with us when my son was 18 months, but they were around for quite some time! If I'm lucky enough to get PG again, I can only imagine how many HPTs it will take for me to believe it! The HPT industry will surely see a surge in sales. :rofl:
> 
> Last month I had about 75 HPT's ... no lie ... and now I'm down to about 40 :)
> 
> Here's my stash from last month ... and here are my wondfo's 9 days past trigger. Wondfo's are pretty sensitive I think 15-25miu's.Click to expand...

WHOA- that's a heck of a stash!! Where are you buying those?? I spend $50 on OPKs only to realize that I bought the wrong ones and it was too late in my cycle to use it.. I'd love to see if I can test this trigger out of my system and then begin testing for real- I just don't want to spend big bucks buying the tests on top of everything else.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

> Last month I had about 75 HPT's ... no lie ... and now I'm down to about 40 :)
> 
> Here's my stash from last month ... and here are my wondfo's 9 days past trigger. Wondfo's are pretty sensitive I think 15-25miu's.


Now that's impressive!!!! :thumbup: So you used the HPT to watch the trigger leave versus the OPK - I didn't think of that. Hmmm... 

I bought the 25 packs of both the OPK and HPT off of Amazon. I figured once the trigger was gone on the OPKs, I would switch to the HPTs.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

usamom said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> I have the wondfo ICs - for both OPK and HPT. I don't think they are the most sensitive. I also have FRER and CB Digi HPTs for when I'm really ready to test. LOL!
> 
> With my son, it took 13 months (did it on our own, the last cycle before we were set to meet with the RE) - which is quite fast in comparison to this time TTC (3 1/2 years) - but I remember being in such shock that I had a BFP that I must have POAS 3-4x's per day up until 5 or 6 weeks prego... and I kept them all... for a while. They didn't make the move with us when my son was 18 months, but they were around for quite some time! If I'm lucky enough to get PG again, I can only imagine how many HPTs it will take for me to believe it! The HPT industry will surely see a surge in sales. :rofl:
> 
> Last month I had about 75 HPT's ... no lie ... and now I'm down to about 40 :)
> 
> Here's my stash from last month ... and here are my wondfo's 9 days past trigger. Wondfo's are pretty sensitive I think 15-25miu's.Click to expand...
> 
> WHOA- that's a heck of a stash!! Where are you buying those?? I spend $50 on OPKs only to realize that I bought the wrong ones and it was too late in my cycle to use it.. I'd love to see if I can test this trigger out of my system and then begin testing for real- I just don't want to spend big bucks buying the tests on top of everything else.Click to expand...

HPT
https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Pregn...MAOG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1313984725&sr=8-3

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html

OPK
https://www.amazon.com/Step-Ovulati...XB50/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1313984789&sr=8-3

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html

:thumbup:


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

After unsuccesful IUI in July...i'm now joing y'all in August! 

Again on Estrofem, Clomid and Gonal-F up to day 10. Seeing FS on 24th for follie ultra-sound. IUI around 26/27/28 Aug.

:dust: to you all.


----------



## Lanana

Good luck


----------



## usamom

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> After unsuccesful IUI in July...i'm now joing y'all in August!
> 
> Again on Estrofem, Clomid and Gonal-F up to day 10. Seeing FS on 24th for follie ultra-sound. IUI around 26/27/28 Aug.
> 
> :dust: to you all.

Good luck, Sasha.. And welcome!! :dust:


----------



## lochbride

Hey ladies, I need some sense talking into me. 12dpiui, too early to test? My official blood test is on Thursday, it's only Monday and in my usual cycle my period would be due tomorrow or Tuesday. I feel very much like af is on the way but then is it just the progesterone? I've had cramping every day since 6dp iui, now had wet and yellowish stringy cm for the last few days and felt really clammy this morn, all normal af signs for me but I still trying to hold out, poor dh is trying his best to keep me up but argh! Anyway, sorry for rambling, good to get it off my chest! Is there hope out there?! x


----------



## snl41296

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> I have the wondfo ICs - for both OPK and HPT. I don't think they are the most sensitive. I also have FRER and CB Digi HPTs for when I'm really ready to test. LOL!
> 
> With my son, it took 13 months (did it on our own, the last cycle before we were set to meet with the RE) - which is quite fast in comparison to this time TTC (3 1/2 years) - but I remember being in such shock that I had a BFP that I must have POAS 3-4x's per day up until 5 or 6 weeks prego... and I kept them all... for a while. They didn't make the move with us when my son was 18 months, but they were around for quite some time! If I'm lucky enough to get PG again, I can only imagine how many HPTs it will take for me to believe it! The HPT industry will surely see a surge in sales. :rofl:
> 
> Last month I had about 75 HPT's ... no lie ... and now I'm down to about 40 :)
> 
> Here's my stash from last month ... and here are my wondfo's 9 days past trigger. Wondfo's are pretty sensitive I think 15-25miu's.Click to expand...

:rofl: u are like me. Lol I still have tons


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> I have the wondfo ICs - for both OPK and HPT. I don't think they are the most sensitive. I also have FRER and CB Digi HPTs for when I'm really ready to test. LOL!
> 
> With my son, it took 13 months (did it on our own, the last cycle before we were set to meet with the RE) - which is quite fast in comparison to this time TTC (3 1/2 years) - but I remember being in such shock that I had a BFP that I must have POAS 3-4x's per day up until 5 or 6 weeks prego... and I kept them all... for a while. They didn't make the move with us when my son was 18 months, but they were around for quite some time! If I'm lucky enough to get PG again, I can only imagine how many HPTs it will take for me to believe it! The HPT industry will surely see a surge in sales. :rofl:
> 
> Last month I had about 75 HPT's ... no lie ... and now I'm down to about 40 :)
> 
> Here's my stash from last month ... and here are my wondfo's 9 days past trigger. Wondfo's are pretty sensitive I think 15-25miu's.Click to expand...
> 
> WHOA- that's a heck of a stash!! Where are you buying those?? I spend $50 on OPKs only to realize that I bought the wrong ones and it was too late in my cycle to use it.. I'd love to see if I can test this trigger out of my system and then begin testing for real- I just don't want to spend big bucks buying the tests on top of everything else.Click to expand...
> 
> HPT
> https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Pregn...MAOG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1313984725&sr=8-3
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> OPK
> https://www.amazon.com/Step-Ovulati...XB50/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1313984789&sr=8-3
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks so much!! I placed my order before I was even fully awake and out of bed this morning!


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies, DH and I were away for a wedding Saturday and didn't get home until late last night (that helped make this weekend go by faster!). So, I did another FRER on Sunday morning and it wasn't any darker than Saturday's, if anything it was lighter. That was my last FRER, so I did not do another one this morning. I went in for my blood test at 8 am, so I am just waiting on a call back from my nurse with the results. I can't say I am terribly optimistic because the second lines on the FRER were so light, but at least I will know for sure what is going on later today. I am thinking that they are going to tell me it was a chemical. I will update once I get the blood results.


----------



## MagicStorm

Michelle, all fingers crossed here for you!


----------



## usamom

lochbride said:


> Hey ladies, I need some sense talking into me. 12dpiui, too early to test? My official blood test is on Thursday, it's only Monday and in my usual cycle my period would be due tomorrow or Tuesday. I feel very much like af is on the way but then is it just the progesterone? I've had cramping every day since 6dp iui, now had wet and yellowish stringy cm for the last few days and felt really clammy this morn, all normal af signs for me but I still trying to hold out, poor dh is trying his best to keep me up but argh! Anyway, sorry for rambling, good to get it off my chest! Is there hope out there?! x

Of course there is hope... I tested positive 10 dpiui for my first pregnancy- granted- it was Sooo faint I could barely see it.. Will it make you feel better to test??


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey, i was thinking of making this an august/sept thread.. what do you think??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> hey, i was thinking of making this an august/sept thread.. what do you think??

I think that sounds perfecto!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Touch the Sky

great, now i can be part of it too :)

took my last dose of the BCP last night, soo relieved!! next appt is 8/25 for US then start stimming 8/26. The EC will be in about 2 weeks :wacko:


----------



## caphybear

I went yesterday for my cd3 ultra sound. Everything is good, so I started my protocol. Next ultrasound (cd11) is scheduled for next Monday. (which means IUI will prob be next Wed (aug 31st). 

Good luck to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hey, i was thinking of making this an august/sept thread.. what do you think??
> 
> I think that sounds perfecto!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ditto!!!


----------



## Michelle78

Got my beta results, and my hcg is 9.5, so definitely a chemical pregnancy. I'm kind of gutted right now. I am waiting for the doctor's office to call me back because I want to see if they can run additional tests, as it seems that my issue is no longer getting pregnant, but whether or not I can sustain one. I've now had a miscarriage and a chemical, so I am hoping that they will agree to run the additional tests to see if there is something else going on with me.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Michelle78 said:


> Got my beta results, and my hcg is 9.5, so definitely a chemical pregnancy. I'm kind of gutted right now. I am waiting for the doctor's office to call me back because I want to see if they can run additional tests, as it seems that my issue is no longer getting pregnant, but whether or not I can sustain one. I've now had a miscarriage and a chemical, so I am hoping that they will agree to run the additional tests to see if there is something else going on with me.

I'm so sorry :hugs:

I would definitely request tests ... cuz you shouldn't have to go through all this again.


----------



## LittleBird

I'm sorry, Michelle! :hugs:


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hey, i was thinking of making this an august/sept thread.. what do you think??
> 
> I think that sounds perfecto!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ditto!!!


----------



## usamom

I'm so sorry, Michelle.. I hope you get some answers soon..:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!

:hugs: to those that need them. I am so sorry, I hope that you will be back for your next cycle soon!

:wave: and welcome to all the new ladies that have joined us or rejoined (TOUCH :wave:)

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

thank you all so much... you ladies are great :hugs:

Michelle: lots of hugs your way sweety... :hugs:

:hugs: to all who got their bfn and :dust: to all waiting to test 

temps going down and I went in for estrogen/progesterone repeats this morning as well as a pregnancy test... very doubtful they're going to say, "congrats you're pregnant" :nope: I didn't even bother taking my estrogen/progesterone meds this morning... so now Im just waiting for a call back on my results and will soon know what the next step is... will keep you posted...

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## lochbride

usamom said:


> lochbride said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I need some sense talking into me. 12dpiui, too early to test? My official blood test is on Thursday, it's only Monday and in my usual cycle my period would be due tomorrow or Tuesday. I feel very much like af is on the way but then is it just the progesterone? I've had cramping every day since 6dp iui, now had wet and yellowish stringy cm for the last few days and felt really clammy this morn, all normal af signs for me but I still trying to hold out, poor dh is trying his best to keep me up but argh! Anyway, sorry for rambling, good to get it off my chest! Is there hope out there?! x
> 
> Of course there is hope... I tested positive 10 dpiui for my first pregnancy- granted- it was Sooo faint I could barely see it.. Will it make you feel better to test??Click to expand...

10dpiui - that's pretty cool! I guess I am just teetering on the brink of af and it's sending me loopy. I am going to hold off to test maybe tomorrow morning. Thanks for your reply - things are moving pretty quickly on this thread! It's great to hear other people in the same boat, I just hope we're all out of it sometime soon! ;)

Michelle, I'm sorry it turned out to be a chemical - if there are tests they can recomend, it sounds like the way to go. :)


----------



## usamom

Just a quick update about my IUI on Saturday. My RE called this morning and assured me that despite the fact that things did not go as planned on Saturday that my sample was still good and I have a strong chance of a BFP this month. They assured me they would be reviewing their internal practices to ensure that this doesn't happen again on a weekend and also refunded my $$ that I paid for the procedure. I'm happy with the news and their response. If I don't get a BFP this month, they will be increasing my clomid and starting me on progesterone next month.. So I feel better- we have a plan... and a good chance. Can't ask for much more than that! Good luck to all the rest of you in the dreadful 2ww...


----------



## Rags

usamom said:


> Just a quick update about my IUI on Saturday. My RE called this morning and assured me that despite the fact that things did not go as planned on Saturday that my sample was still good and I have a strong chance of a BFP this month. They assured me they would be reviewing their internal practices to ensure that this doesn't happen again on a weekend and also refunded my $$ that I paid for the procedure. I'm happy with the news and their response. If I don't get a BFP this month, they will be increasing my clomid and starting me on progesterone next month.. So I feel better- we have a plan... and a good chance. Can't ask for much more than that! Good luck to all the rest of you in the dreadful 2ww...

I'm so glad you've been reasured usamom, and that the clinic are now reviewing their procedures, hopefully you wont have to go back to them again anyway.

I too am a single mum by choice trying for a full sibling for my little boy. That's me 9dpiui now and trying not to symptom stop - but failing. I had some cramping at 7dpiui which could have been implantation - or my muscles protesting at the day I'd spent holding my stomach in at a wedding. Yesterday I was feeling nausea, more likely to be the greasy food I'd eaten at lunch time though. I've managed not to take any tests yet but AF is due on Wed or Thur so I may do one on Wed just so that I'm not completely dissapointed when the witch arrives.

:hugs:to those who haven't managed this month. 
:dust: to those still on their TWW.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Sending you :hugs: Michelle! Definitely would agree that asking some more questions sounds like the way to go. Good luck!


----------



## usamom

:hugs:Fingers crossed for you, Lisa!


----------



## LiSa2010

so ladies, blood work was a :bfn: we're now moving on to IUI #2... 

good luck ladies!

:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: Michelle

LISA, sorry you are on to cycle #2, but, let's :dust: to this being the last cycle and you getting a bfp!


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, Lisa -- I'm so sorry about the BFN. I hope this next cycle is the one for you!


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> I have the wondfo ICs - for both OPK and HPT. I don't think they are the most sensitive. I also have FRER and CB Digi HPTs for when I'm really ready to test. LOL!
> 
> With my son, it took 13 months (did it on our own, the last cycle before we were set to meet with the RE) - which is quite fast in comparison to this time TTC (3 1/2 years) - but I remember being in such shock that I had a BFP that I must have POAS 3-4x's per day up until 5 or 6 weeks prego... and I kept them all... for a while. They didn't make the move with us when my son was 18 months, but they were around for quite some time! If I'm lucky enough to get PG again, I can only imagine how many HPTs it will take for me to believe it! The HPT industry will surely see a surge in sales. :rofl:
> 
> Last month I had about 75 HPT's ... no lie ... and now I'm down to about 40 :)
> 
> Here's my stash from last month ... and here are my wondfo's 9 days past trigger. Wondfo's are pretty sensitive I think 15-25miu's.Click to expand...
> 
> WHOA- that's a heck of a stash!! Where are you buying those?? I spend $50 on OPKs only to realize that I bought the wrong ones and it was too late in my cycle to use it.. I'd love to see if I can test this trigger out of my system and then begin testing for real- I just don't want to spend big bucks buying the tests on top of everything else.Click to expand...
> 
> HPT
> https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Pregn...MAOG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1313984725&sr=8-3
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> OPK
> https://www.amazon.com/Step-Ovulati...XB50/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1313984789&sr=8-3
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much!! I placed my order before I was even fully awake and out of bed this morning!Click to expand...

I just placed my order too!! thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

LiSa2010 said:


> so ladies, blood work was a :bfn: we're now moving on to IUI #2...
> 
> good luck ladies!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hugs:

So sorry Lisa I was praying for u :hug:


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> Just a quick update about my IUI on Saturday. My RE called this morning and assured me that despite the fact that things did not go as planned on Saturday that my sample was still good and I have a strong chance of a BFP this month. They assured me they would be reviewing their internal practices to ensure that this doesn't happen again on a weekend and also refunded my $$ that I paid for the procedure. I'm happy with the news and their response. If I don't get a BFP this month, they will be increasing my clomid and starting me on progesterone next month.. So I feel better- we have a plan... and a good chance. Can't ask for much more than that! Good luck to all the rest of you in the dreadful 2ww...

GREAT NEWS!! So happy for you! Good Luck!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## usamom

Aww Lisa. So sorry for your BFN... September must be your month!! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

I have my HSG on Monday and will most likely have my first IUI on Thursday and/or Friday. The doctor recommend I go natural because I had 16 healthy follicles, but I am worried a little about it not working. I don't have any infertility issues that I am aware of but my DH is infertile and we are using donor sperm. The donor sperm has good/healthy counts fresh, but after freezing you never know how they are going to respond. I feel like I know more about human physiology now than I did when I took it in college.


----------



## augustluvers

Lisa ~ so sorry about that BFN :hugs:

As for me ~ I couldn't find the post! :haha: But I noticed now that the name changed :blush:

I'm on cycle day 8. And I took my last 100mg Clomid Pill last night. I've been really bad about taking them at the same time. The first day I took them at 5:30, the following four days I took them between 6 & 7 :blush: But It's over now! I have experienced no symptoms while on them, so praise the heavens for that! 

I'm anxiously waiting for my ultrasound on Saturday morning. And the prospect of my first IUI being on Monday morning. :happydance:

I have to call my health insurance today in regards to my Trigger Shot because they haven't contacted me yet, and I need it by Friday!

Well, baby dust to you all :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Lisa - I'm sorry about that BFN. FX that September is your month for a BFP! :hugs:

AFM, I'm 11 DPIUI today and I'm still showing a faint second line on my OPK test. Is it possible that my trigger is STILL lingering? It's 12 1/2 days since my trigger. 

I took an HPT this morning too when I saw the faint line was still on the OPK, but it was a BFN. Grrrrr... :growlmad: so frustrating. Maybe I should try using FRER tomorrow? I'm using Wondfo ICs for both OPK and HPT so far.

I looked back at my FF chart the month I got pregnant with my DS and I didn't show a positive result until 12 or 13 DPO, so maybe there is still hope. 

If Hurricane Irene doesn't swerve into us, I have my bloodwork appt on Friday. FX! So far she's staying east of us - I hope she keeps heading east and dies out over the ocean. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! :thumbup:


----------



## Rags

Oh well ladies, that's me out. The witch arrived this morning, early and with none of my normal symptoms. It's going to be a couple of months before I can give it another go so I can't even count this as day one and start again. All the best to everyone still waiting to test, I'll keep checking in though to catch up with all of your BFP's.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I'm sorry Rags. :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/20 
Wishful think /Libby - 
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -  
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20  
Kelly425 - 8/22  *Anyone word??*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *Today!!*
Lochbride - 8/25  *2 days*
Littlebird - 8/26  *3 days*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *3 days*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *4 days*
Rags - 8/29 
azLissie - 8/30  *7 days*
Rona - 8/30  *7 days* 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *8 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *9 days*
Fallen Ambers 9/4  *12 days*
*

Let me know if I'm missing anyone, or I need to update. Thanks girlies!! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## Harvest2009

So sorry for the BFNs Lisa and Rags! It never get easier to see that BFN :hugs:
Sorry to hear about the chemical Michelle :hugs: hang in there


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I'm sorry MrsMM. I have also seen a lot of posts about late BFPs, FX that is the case for you! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Sorry to hear about the BFNs and the chemical this month ladies!!! As Harvest says, it doesn't matter how much you're prepared for it or how many times it has happened, it is NEVER easy!

As for me around 10dpo and while I am "thinking" that my boobs hurt I am positive this is totally in my head .... I am doing NO symptom spotting and just trying to relax.

I did have my follow up with my Dr. yesterday afternoon to determine the path forward if the natural cycle doesn't work and to get more information on the results from the laproscopy. He said that everything is totally normal other than the 3 small stage 1 patches of endometriosis they removed so there is no physical reason why we cannot get pregnant. Also indicated that my hormone levels, my progesterone, my lining thickness has been fine throughout the cycle monitoring so no need to worry about anything there - it is just the attempt to get me to produce more follicles. 

So the plan is to try Gonal F next month and one more month after that if required and then we would be off to IVF as that would be four failed IUI and 7 failed stimulated cycles. I have my injection training tomorrow afternoon and will start the drugs next week - YIKES - if no luck this month!!!! I'm SO paranoid about the Gonal F pen, despite the fact that so many of you tell me its easy peasy. Any tips for making it less painful?????


----------



## Touch the Sky

springy! happy to see you on here :) the injections are not painful! one tip is to let the area where you rubbed the alcohol dry before doing the injection. i usually do the alcohol then wipe it with a cotton ball. if its still wet when you do the injection, then it will sting. it's really not so bad :) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy ... it isn't painful at all. Some people have told me to ice the area before hand, but I never even went that far with it. Just some background on me ... I am a TOTAL needle freak. When we were TTC my daughter, I would actually drive 15 miles to my BIL house for him to give me my shots because he is an RN. We have since moved and I refuse to drive 20+ miles just to get a shot. SoooOooo, this forced me to do it myself. My very first injection I was SO scared to say the least BUT after I did it I thought to myself "OMG, that didn't hurt and was SO easy!". I dread taking my pills more than I do the injections!!! I promise you, a pinch hurts worse. In fact, stepping on a rock hurts more! You will be just fine :)

BUUUUUUTTTTTT, I am hoping you post a BFP in the next couple of days and you don't even have to go this far!!!!


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/20
> Wishful think /Libby -
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *Anyone word??*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *Today!!*
> Lochbride - 8/25  *2 days*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *3 days*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *3 days*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *4 days*
> Rags - 8/29
> azLissie - 8/30  *7 days*
> Rona - 8/30  *7 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *8 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *9 days*
> Fallen Ambers 9/4  *12 days*
> *
> 
> Let me know if I'm missing anyone, or I need to update. Thanks girlies!! :flower:

I'll be testing 09/02... Thanks!


----------



## usamom

MrsMM- I'm so sorry for your BFN and will join you in hoping that it's just delayed and that the BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> springy! happy to see you on here :) the injections are not painful! one tip is to let the area where you rubbed the alcohol dry before doing the injection. i usually do the alcohol then wipe it with a cotton ball. if its still wet when you do the injection, then it will sting. it's really not so bad :) GOOD LUCK!




PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy ... it isn't painful at all. Some people have told me to ice the area before hand, but I never even went that far with it. Just some background on me ... I am a TOTAL needle freak. When we were TTC my daughter, I would actually drive 15 miles to my BIL house for him to give me my shots because he is an RN. We have since moved and I refuse to drive 20+ miles just to get a shot. SoooOooo, this forced me to do it myself. My very first injection I was SO scared to say the least BUT after I did it I thought to myself "OMG, that didn't hurt and was SO easy!". I dread taking my pills more than I do the injections!!! I promise you, a pinch hurts worse. In fact, stepping on a rock hurts more! You will be just fine :)
> 
> BUUUUUUTTTTTT, I am hoping you post a BFP in the next couple of days and you don't even have to go this far!!!!

Thanks Ladies!

I tried to take a bit of a break from BnB during my TWW - kind of hoping that the less I fixated on it the less anxious I would be. But being a Debbie Downer I am not really feeling like I got a BFP this month - full expecting AF later this week!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> springy! happy to see you on here :) the injections are not painful! one tip is to let the area where you rubbed the alcohol dry before doing the injection. i usually do the alcohol then wipe it with a cotton ball. if its still wet when you do the injection, then it will sting. it's really not so bad :) GOOD LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Springy ... it isn't painful at all. Some people have told me to ice the area before hand, but I never even went that far with it. Just some background on me ... I am a TOTAL needle freak. When we were TTC my daughter, I would actually drive 15 miles to my BIL house for him to give me my shots because he is an RN. We have since moved and I refuse to drive 20+ miles just to get a shot. SoooOooo, this forced me to do it myself. My very first injection I was SO scared to say the least BUT after I did it I thought to myself "OMG, that didn't hurt and was SO easy!". I dread taking my pills more than I do the injections!!! I promise you, a pinch hurts worse. In fact, stepping on a rock hurts more! You will be just fine :)
> 
> 
> BUUUUUUTTTTTT, I am hoping you post a BFP in the next couple of days and you don't even have to go this far!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> I tried to take a bit of a break from BnB during my TWW - kind of hoping that the less I fixated on it the less anxious I would be. But being a Debbie Downer I am not really feeling like I got a BFP this month - full expecting AF later this week!Click to expand...

FX for your BFP this month Springy! FYI PCOS's journal helped me so much with my injections..she has videos on there and it really is as easy as it looks! Good Luck! And thanks for those videos PCOS!


----------



## Kelly425

Hi everyone. Good luck to everyone in the tww!! :hugs: to all that got bfn and af. As for me af came full force Sunday night and blood work Monday confirmed the bfn! Today i went for cd 3 ultrasound and have a 16mm cyst on the left side, was totally bummed when the tech said they might cancel this cycle! But I just got the call from RE office and we r good to go :happydance:!! I start gonal f 112.5 tonight! 

So here's to September BFP :happydance: :dust:


----------



## wishful think

Well girls had my cd8 scan today and it didnt go too well. Ended up bawling crying with the nurse. It started with the nurse talking about my cycles which led into me talking about how they have been since I lost my baby in march. It's always hard talking about my baby to new people. Then the scan wasnt great. On the left ovary 2 follies - 13mm and 10mm and one follie on the right -10mm. The 13mm wasnt clear and the nurse said it was grainy looking which prob isnt a good sign. If the 2 smaller ones dont come up well my cycle might be cancelled. So I ended up getting upset about the whole thing. The nurse was so lovely, she couldnt have been nicer. She said that perhaps i should get counselling because I'm still grieving. I know she is right. I've just been trying to get myself through it all. Obviously not doing that great of a job!!! so I have to go back on thursday for another scan and hopefully they will be able to see my follies more clearly.

I need my follies to ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing better xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry WISHFUL.... :hugs: FXD that those folloes begin to grow!!!

We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:


----------



## peek_a_boo

Started Clomid 150 mg CD3-CD7, then two vials of Menopur CD8 & CD9. In the past I didn't react to Clomid but this time around I had sporatic hot flashes. Not pleasant at all. Do any of you feel a burning sensation when injecting the solution? Was curious to see if this was a common effect. 

Went in today for CD10 scan. I was nervous before the scan because I was hoping that I didn't overstimulate and would have to cancel the cycle. They found four follies measuring 11-15 mm. Trigger shot is set for Thursday and IUI on Sat morning. Praying for this cycle to be successful!!​


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Glad you are ok MrsMM!!! I used to live just outside of Baltimore and I have a lot of friends still in Northern VA, DC and Maryland. So crazy! :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

PEEK, good luck for that IUI Saturday, FXD!!! :dust:

HOPING, have you checked on your friends? The epicenter was in VA right near me. Knocked things off my office wall here....


----------



## Kiseki

Wow! I didn't think you got earthquakes in that part of the States! I hope there weren't any casualties or major damage.

It's 6am Wednesday morning here, and I'm 2 weeks past ER, having blood test on Friday. Think I'll try a HPT today as I'm going nuts.


----------



## Springy

We felt it here in Toronto too! And that is VERY rare for us - everyone in the office was talking and then emails from other friends started popping in text messages. Highlight of the afternoon in our office ;)


----------



## augustluvers

Well I just got home for work. I'm in south new jersey and I work for the state, so they sent us home with fears of after shocks, lol I was soooo scared, it was the first time I ever felt something like that. All phones went dead, it was like a scene from a scarry movie where you have no signal in the middle of a traumatic time! :haha: :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD Kiseki... :test:

SPRINGY, yeah, it is rare here as well, I mean, D.C.??? AUGUST, they evacuated everyone here as well, however, I take the metro to and from and that is not operating correctly, so I am waiting.... not sure I like all the waiting I have had to do lately... :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

MrsMM24, glad you guys are okay...

Im in NY and we also felt the after shocks.... I didn't feel it and I was outside :shrug: but many of my coworkers did.... I was scared to go back into my office building but luckily everyone is safe.... cell phones went dead on us too.... :nope:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I've been able to reach most, with the exception of one in Fairfax. I tried calling but got a staticky (sp?) message that circuits were busy. So I've texted and am hoping to hear soon.

My sisters are in NJ (one south, one central) and both had crazy experiences with it. I was born and raised in NJ, spent 5 years in Maryland and the last 9 in Florida. I'm now used to hurricane tracking (LOL!), but this earthquake is just crazy! 

I remember learning in school that we were on the fault line, but it was something that just never happened. We never thought about it. Earthquakes were more of a west coast thing. 

I'm glad everyone is ok. Stay safe!!

Be careful on the Metro MrsMM. Can anyone come and get you?


----------



## Touch the Sky

i just made an appt for my first acupuncture appt on Friday afternoon.. has anyone else tried this? thoughts?


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Springy said:


> We felt it here in Toronto too! And that is VERY rare for us - everyone in the office was talking and then emails from other friends started popping in text messages. Highlight of the afternoon in our office ;)


WOW! That's amazing that you felt it in Toronto!


----------



## usamom

I'm hoping all of you are well from the earthquake. We thought it was a terrorist issue and were relieved to learn it was just the ground shaking! Glad i had my car at work- public transportation looks like a mess...

Symptom question... I am 3 dpo/dpiui and I have these crazy AF like cramps.. Logic tells me it's way too early for implantation cramps.. What could it be? Can any of you relate? I take clomid and had a trigger- no other fertility meds...


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> i just made an appt for my first acupuncture appt on Friday afternoon.. has anyone else tried this? thoughts?

I've done 4 treatments and LOVE it .... very relaxing and suppose to really help with blood flow to the uterus etc. I figure it can't hurt to add it in ;) and the little needles don't feel like needles at all!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> i just made an appt for my first acupuncture appt on Friday afternoon.. has anyone else tried this? thoughts?
> 
> I've done 4 treatments and LOVE it .... very relaxing and suppose to really help with blood flow to the uterus etc. I figure it can't hurt to add it in ;) and the little needles don't feel like needles at all!Click to expand...

Ha, I can totally give myself shots but can't find the courage to do acupuncture. Capital "W" ussy!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm the exact opposite, Pcos! I can't give myself the shot, but have no problem with acupuncture. I've been to 5 sessions. Didn't feel much of anything after 2 sessions, but I asked the doctor if I should feel anything... he said yes, and oh boy after that I've walked out of there like I was about to fall asleep and very relaxed! It's expensive, but....... if it works....... FX'd!


On the news they said the earthquake was even felt over in Peoria, Illinois! I didn't feel it. So crazy!!! We had one here a few years back that I did feel and it was the strangest sensation, like being on a boat or something!


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm from washington state and living in CA, and oddly enough, WA had more earthquakes. so, i've been in a lot of them. they are pretty scary when they're big!

luckily, my insurance pays for the acupuncture. i found a doctor on yelp and he has all 5 star reviews. honestly i think i'm more stressed about BEING stressed... lol i'm a mess! IVF is no joke.. total emotional madness!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> i'm from washington state and living in CA, and oddly enough, WA had more earthquakes. so, i've been in a lot of them. they are pretty scary when they're big!
> 
> luckily, my insurance pays for the acupuncture. i found a doctor on yelp and he has all 5 star reviews. honestly i think i'm more stressed about BEING stressed... lol i'm a mess! IVF is no joke.. total emotional madness!

Are you doing ICSI?


----------



## Touch the Sky

yep, and assisted hatching. i'm hoping hoping hoping it works!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> yep, and assisted hatching. i'm hoping hoping hoping it works!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

It'll totally work :thumbup:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> yep, and assisted hatching. i'm hoping hoping hoping it works!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> It'll totally work :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## caphybear

Michelle78 said:


> Got my beta results, and my hcg is 9.5, so definitely a chemical pregnancy. I'm kind of gutted right now. I am waiting for the doctor's office to call me back because I want to see if they can run additional tests, as it seems that my issue is no longer getting pregnant, but whether or not I can sustain one. I've now had a miscarriage and a chemical, so I am hoping that they will agree to run the additional tests to see if there is something else going on with me.

Michelle - I'm so sorry. I can say this is my problem too... total of 3 chemicals and 1 miscarriage. Hopefully they will run additional tests and find out the cause of the problem. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

This weekend I am going out of town to visit my sister, and my OH isn't going with me. So I made him make me give myself the Follistim shot tonight. I totally freaked out about it last month and he had to do all the shots. Well.... I DID IT!!! And it was soooooooo easy!!!! :yipee: So pleased with myself for getting over my fear of it!

Now I make no promises about being able to do the ganirelix or ovidrel shots, but I'm so proud of myself!! :dance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> This weekend I am going out of town to visit my sister, and my OH isn't going with me. So I made him make me give myself the Follistim shot tonight. I totally freaked out about it last month and he had to do all the shots. Well.... I DID IT!!! And it was soooooooo easy!!!! :yipee: So pleased with myself for getting over my fear of it!
> 
> Now I make no promises about being able to do the ganirelix or ovidrel shots, but I'm so proud of myself!! :dance:

:happydance:Congrats!!:happydance: See piece of cake!! My first Ovidrel shot I got myself TOO worked up about. But, now I think it's a piece of cake too! Just don't forget to get the air out of the syringe ... I forgot and freaked out for hours about it! :dohh:


----------



## usamom

SquirrelGirl said:


> This weekend I am going out of town to visit my sister, and my OH isn't going with me. So I made him make me give myself the Follistim shot tonight. I totally freaked out about it last month and he had to do all the shots. Well.... I DID IT!!! And it was soooooooo easy!!!! :yipee: So pleased with myself for getting over my fear of it!
> 
> Now I make no promises about being able to do the ganirelix or ovidrel shots, but I'm so proud of myself!! :dance:


Good for you!! Its so scary until you actually do it!


----------



## Kiseki

MrsMM24, I tested today and zippo. No sign of AF yet either, but given that ET was August 12 - almost 2 weeks ago, I'm running out of hope this cycle. Fingers are always crossed though. 
Hope everyone else is doing well!
:kiss:


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> springy! happy to see you on here :) the injections are not painful! one tip is to let the area where you rubbed the alcohol dry before doing the injection. i usually do the alcohol then wipe it with a cotton ball. if its still wet when you do the injection, then it will sting. it's really not so bad :) GOOD LUCK!
> 
> Noted - must dry the area first!!! I am also thinking of icing it .... I also know that it will be the "pen" as opposed to a reconstituted powder so that will help me I think.
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Springy ... it isn't painful at all. Some people have told me to ice the area before hand, but I never even went that far with it. Just some background on me ... I am a TOTAL needle freak. When we were TTC my daughter, I would actually drive 15 miles to my BIL house for him to give me my shots because he is an RN. We have since moved and I refuse to drive 20+ miles just to get a shot. SoooOooo, this forced me to do it myself. My very first injection I was SO scared to say the least BUT after I did it I thought to myself "OMG, that didn't hurt and was SO easy!". I dread taking my pills more than I do the injections!!! I promise you, a pinch hurts worse. In fact, stepping on a rock hurts more! You will be just fine :)
> 
> 
> BUUUUUUTTTTTT, I am hoping you post a BFP in the next couple of days and you don't even have to go this far!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to force myself to do it just in-case my hubby isn't home when I need it etc. Now I'm already stressing that the IUI would be on the weekend of the 9th and he is suppose to be away and will be totally bummed and mad if he has to skip his weekend away with the boys!!
> 
> NOW the ovidrel shot - NO way I'm giving that to myself ;) Luckily our clinic does it for us and I dont have to stress about that!!!
> 
> PCOS - you should TOTALLY try acupuncture - SO relaxing!!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning girls :hi:

I hope and pray that you are all doing good. 

I'm experiencing a bad case of some rash/breakout on my upper chest, from my 'clevage' line up to my collar bone. It's been a good week that this has happen and today it's the worst! :cry: It looks horrible! And I don't know where it's coming from. Could it be a result of the progestrone? I don't know because i've been taking it for months and this is the first time I have this. Plus I wasn't taking anything when I started breaking out, not even Clomid! It's ridiculous! 

But other then that... I'm fine, no aftershocks have hit NJ, but who know's what the next hours or days could bring. 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

KISEKI, I totally know what you mean, you and I are on the same wave length. My DW and I leave early in the AM for a vacay, so I will test again then. No AF so if that is not even a faint bfp, we have to set up an appt for late next week when we return to check some things out.... FXD for us both!

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Well ladies I just got back from the fertility clinic and went to give my coworker, who happens to be one of my best friends her access card back as I forgot mine today and she asked how it went and I had a total meltdown and I just started balling .... Being back at the clinic, in that environment again hass brought back so many emotions in me .... Getting trained on the injections and realizing the scary thoughts of moving to injectables was so overwhelming. I cannot believe we are at this stage and I can't help but feel that life is SO unfair and think why me, why us, what have we done to deserve this??? Then the fear sets in about the stage we are at and the future for hubby and I and I can't help but think "oh god what if this doesn't work, where does that leave us?"

Thanks for letting me rant ladies!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Well ladies I just got back from the fertility clinic and went to give my coworker, who happens to be one of my best friends her access card back as I forgot mine today and she asked how it went and I had a total meltdown and I just started balling .... Being back at the clinic, in that environment again hass brought back so many emotions in me .... Getting trained on the injections and realizing the scary thoughts of moving to injectables was so overwhelming. I cannot believe we are at this stage and I can't help but feel that life is SO unfair and think why me, why us, what have we done to deserve this??? Then the fear sets in about the stage we are at and the future for hubby and I and I can't help but think "oh god what if this doesn't work, where does that leave us?"
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

just remember, everything happens for a reason, and if you're religious, god never gives you more than you can handle!! there is a reason for everything.. trust!!! but at the same time i totally understand where you are coming from... even though i call the clinic my "home away from home", i always dread going there after a break or BFN...


----------



## Touch the Sky

i meant... if you're religious then you'll believe god wont give you more than you can handle.. wouldnt want to say that to someone who is not religious... ya know :dohh:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Awwwww Springy, I am so sorry that you are feeling down. It sucks that we are all on this horrible rollercoaster that just seems to never stop. It'll happen for you, there is no reason why it wouldn't! Wish we lived closer...I tried searching for infertility support groups in my state and found one. They provided an email address so I emailed the person. The email was immediately sent back to me cuz it was a bad address. Ugh, just my luck!!


----------



## wishful think

Springy said:


> Well ladies I just got back from the fertility clinic and went to give my coworker, who happens to be one of my best friends her access card back as I forgot mine today and she asked how it went and I had a total meltdown and I just started balling .... Being back at the clinic, in that environment again hass brought back so many emotions in me .... Getting trained on the injections and realizing the scary thoughts of moving to injectables was so overwhelming. I cannot believe we are at this stage and I can't help but feel that life is SO unfair and think why me, why us, what have we done to deserve this??? Then the fear sets in about the stage we are at and the future for hubby and I and I can't help but think "oh god what if this doesn't work, where does that leave us?"
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies!

Oh Springy, I feel your pain chick xxxxxx I had a meltdown in my clinic yesterday with the nurse. I thought I was coping this week but obviously not. You're right it isnt fair and we DIDN'T do anything to deserve this heartache and pain. The only good thing that will come out of all of this ttc Springy is that we (all us ladies going through all this heartache and yearning) will appreciate our little ones sooooooooooo much when we get them. And WE WILL get them but maybe not as soon as we had hoped. Sending u loads of :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Well ladies I just got back from the fertility clinic and went to give my coworker, who happens to be one of my best friends her access card back as I forgot mine today and she asked how it went and I had a total meltdown and I just started balling .... Being back at the clinic, in that environment again hass brought back so many emotions in me .... Getting trained on the injections and realizing the scary thoughts of moving to injectables was so overwhelming. I cannot believe we are at this stage and I can't help but feel that life is SO unfair and think why me, why us, what have we done to deserve this??? Then the fear sets in about the stage we are at and the future for hubby and I and I can't help but think "oh god what if this doesn't work, where does that leave us?"
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies!

Springy, I am so sorry you are having a down day! I am sure we can all relate to exactly how you feel and have had these thoughts at one time or another. Just remeber, you are a strong and positive person and down the road when you are enjoying your family this will all be so worth it :hugs: I know for me when I started injections the whole infertility thing seemed more real because with the clomid I could have been taking that pill for anything really but the injections it all really registered. Just take one day at a time, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Awwwww Springy, I am so sorry that you are feeling down. It sucks that we are all on this horrible rollercoaster that just seems to never stop. It'll happen for you, there is no reason why it wouldn't! Wish we lived closer...I tried searching for infertility support groups in my state and found one. They provided an email address so I emailed the person. The email was immediately sent back to me cuz it was a bad address. Ugh, just my luck!!

Thanks! I have looked for a support group in my area and nothing either. There are ones in downtown Toronto which I could go to but they seem to be at like 6pm during the work week - and to get there would take me over an hour from work - not really "stress relief" if you ask me!!!



Touch the Sky said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> just remember, everything happens for a reason, and if you're religious, god never gives you more than you can handle!! there is a reason for everything.. trust!!! but at the same time i totally understand where you are coming from... even though i call the clinic my "home away from home", i always dread going there after a break or BFN...

I didn't have any issues going the other day to talk to the Dr. but that I think felt like a regular Dr. appointment - this was more with the nurses and I saw the woman who was horrible at doing my blood work and everything just flooded back. I thought I was getting through this and I thought I was remaining positive .... clearly my breakdown today has demonstrated that I am NOT dealing very well.



wishful think said:


> Oh Springy, I feel your pain chick xxxxxx I had a meltdown in my clinic yesterday with the nurse. I thought I was coping this week but obviously not. You're right it isnt fair and we DIDN'T do anything to deserve this heartache and pain. The only good thing that will come out of all of this ttc Springy is that we (all us ladies going through all this heartache and yearning) will appreciate our little ones sooooooooooo much when we get them. And WE WILL get them but maybe not as soon as we had hoped. Sending u loads of :hugs:

Thanks! And yes .... I do feel I will appreciate them more. But on days like today it doesn't feel like there will be children to appreciate ;)



Harvest2009 said:


> Springy, I am so sorry you are having a down day! I am sure we can all relate to exactly how you feel and have had these thoughts at one time or another. Just remeber, you are a strong and positive person and down the road when you are enjoying your family this will all be so worth it :hugs: I know for me when I started injections the whole infertility thing seemed more real because with the clomid I could have been taking that pill for anything really but the injections it all really registered. Just take one day at a time, hang in there :hugs:

You hit the nail on the head .... the injectables made this SO much more real and made me realize "oh god I'm running out of options" when we first started on this journey there were lots of things still to do, to investigate, different drugs to try, different procedures to do .... well we are getting to the point where there is not much left to try and never once a hint of a pregnancy. 

Just hoping to hang in for the rest of the work day then I'm going home to lie on the couch and enjoy a glass of wine!


----------



## caphybear

Springy said:


> Well ladies I just got back from the fertility clinic and went to give my coworker, who happens to be one of my best friends her access card back as I forgot mine today and she asked how it went and I had a total meltdown and I just started balling .... Being back at the clinic, in that environment again hass brought back so many emotions in me .... Getting trained on the injections and realizing the scary thoughts of moving to injectables was so overwhelming. I cannot believe we are at this stage and I can't help but feel that life is SO unfair and think why me, why us, what have we done to deserve this??? Then the fear sets in about the stage we are at and the future for hubby and I and I can't help but think "oh god what if this doesn't work, where does that leave us?"
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies!

So sorry about the meltdown Springy. I believe things happen for a reason... a reason totally unknown to us... and at times you don't always find the reasons... It is so very frustrating. I will keep praying and crossing my fingers... sending good vibes and baby dust your way. It will all work out for you! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh another thing Springy ... when I was TTC my daughter we first did an IUI with just Femara ... and BFN of course. Our VERY FIRST MONTH using injectables we got prego!!!! It WILL happen!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh another thing Springy ... when I was TTC my daughter we first did an IUI with just Femara ... and BFN of course. Our VERY FIRST MONTH using injectables we got prego!!!! It WILL happen!!

yeah, sometimes our bodies just need a little extra 'omph'


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh another thing Springy ... when I was TTC my daughter we first did an IUI with just Femara ... and BFN of course. Our VERY FIRST MONTH using injectables we got prego!!!! It WILL happen!!

That gives me a lot more hope!!!! The nurse did say that I should respond a lot better to Gonal F than clomid.

Just seems very overwhelming. 

Touch I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must have been when they all of a sudden jumped to IVF and all the drugs that go along with it!


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> I'm hoping all of you are well from the earthquake. We thought it was a terrorist issue and were relieved to learn it was just the ground shaking! Glad i had my car at work- public transportation looks like a mess...
> 
> Symptom question... I am 3 dpo/dpiui and I have these crazy AF like cramps.. Logic tells me it's way too early for implantation cramps.. What could it be? Can any of you relate? I take clomid and had a trigger- no other fertility meds...

I can relate...the trigger is the one that gives me all the AF symptoms including some prego ones i have read about.


----------



## usamom

adroplet said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping all of you are well from the earthquake. We thought it was a terrorist issue and were relieved to learn it was just the ground shaking! Glad i had my car at work- public transportation looks like a mess...
> 
> Symptom question... I am 3 dpo/dpiui and I have these crazy AF like cramps.. Logic tells me it's way too early for implantation cramps.. What could it be? Can any of you relate? I take clomid and had a trigger- no other fertility meds...
> 
> I can relate...the trigger is the one that gives me all the AF symptoms including some prego ones i have read about.Click to expand...

Hi adroplet.. How long did that trigger stay in your system? I was planning to POAS and test it out- and much to my surprise- it's not showing up today which is 5.5 days since the trigger.. I'm wondering if it didn't work... If this is normal.. Did I mess up the injection somehow, etc.. So many questions!!


----------



## adroplet

Just had my 4th cycle IUI about 2 hrs ago. It went well, I feel great. I will be having another tomorrow at 4pm.

Here we go......2WW!


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:
 

> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping all of you are well from the earthquake. We thought it was a terrorist issue and were relieved to learn it was just the ground shaking! Glad i had my car at work- public transportation looks like a mess...
> 
> Symptom question... I am 3 dpo/dpiui and I have these crazy AF like cramps.. Logic tells me it's way too early for implantation cramps.. What could it be? Can any of you relate? I take clomid and had a trigger- no other fertility meds...
> 
> I can relate...the trigger is the one that gives me all the AF symptoms including some prego ones i have read about.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi adroplet.. How long did that trigger stay in your system? I was planning to POAS and test it out- and much to my surprise- it's not showing up today which is 5.5 days since the trigger.. I'm wondering if it didn't work... If this is normal.. Did I mess up the injection somehow, etc.. So many questions!!Click to expand...

well, I tested 7 days past trigger and my strip was neg. but all the symptoms were still there during all the 2WW. I have read that it takes 10 days to get out of your system (about 1,000u a day) but it may vary. Maybe it is out and the side effects still linger? 
I was so upset that my nurse didn't tell me the trigger caused AF/prego symptoms, I swore i was prego...........I was peeing every 40 minutes, i was so bloated my clothes didn't fit, my BBs were HUGE!!! 
It just throws me off so I try not to pay attention to the symptoms and just wait and wait and wait.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

OK - crazy question, but I'm glad you guys are talking about the trigger shot and how long it sticks around. When you say it is negative and gone, do you mean there is no second line on the strip? Or that there is a faint second line?

I have a definite second line (I'm 14 days since my trigger). It is certainly not as dark as the control line, but it is still there. But HPTs are all negative. I'm so confused...


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> OK - crazy question, but I'm glad you guys are talking about the trigger shot and how long it sticks around. When you say it is negative and gone, do you mean there is no second line on the strip? Or that there is a faint second line?
> 
> I have a definite second line (I'm 14 days since my trigger). It is certainly not as dark as the control line, but it is still there. But HPTs are all negative. I'm so confused...

what type of strip is giving you that faint second line? is it a OPK???....with those you will always have a faint second since you always have the LH in your system....

sorry if you know this about LH but just trying to answer your question!:flower:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Thank you - yes, it is an OPK. All the OPKs I have taken have never been this bright of a second line when I'm not getting ready to O. This month it's consistently definitely there - last month the process of testing out the trigger wasn't this bright. I don't know how else to describe it. Basically, I'm letting it mess with my head. LOL!

I think I need to step away from the OPKs...  

All I know is that if I could get a refund on all the unnecessary birth control over the years when we weren't TTC, I could get quite the supply of OPKs and HPTs!


----------



## usamom

adroplet said:


> Just had my 4th cycle IUI about 2 hrs ago. It went well, I feel great. I will be having another tomorrow at 4pm.
> 
> Here we go......2WW!

:dust: I bet this is the one that gives you that BFP!


----------



## Sweetpea70

How is everyone doing? I hope I didn't miss any updates....I am trying to keep up but I am so terrible with keeping names straight....

I tested my trigger out on day 5 (I think it was day 5) and it wasn't showing up...so I was also hoping it even worked...I have tested again since then...actually last night, and it was a BFN.....

today I have fought a headache all day and even felt icky. I thought maybe I felt icky because I was hungry, but even eating didn't make it go away completely....It was an annoying kind of icky...but not one that I couldn't deal with...if that makes any sense. I am still hoping, but don't know if I feel like I am going to get lucky this time around either. 

Life isn't always fair and the one nurse at my doctors said if she was in charge she wouldn't charge anyone for treatments...she said we all just deserve a little help. I thought that was so sweet. I wish I knew why life was so unfair sometimes...I like to look at life as a series of lessons we all need to go through and experience for one reason or another...and it just doesn't make any sense when you can't have what you want as easily as it is for others............especially if you have been the best person you know you can be..........life is a miracle but it certainly doesn't make any sense at times..................

Wishing you all the best and I'm going to stop babbling now. Hope to see more BFP's here! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh another thing Springy ... when I was TTC my daughter we first did an IUI with just Femara ... and BFN of course. Our VERY FIRST MONTH using injectables we got prego!!!! It WILL happen!!
> 
> That gives me a lot more hope!!!! The nurse did say that I should respond a lot better to Gonal F than clomid.
> 
> Just seems very overwhelming.
> 
> Touch I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must have been when they all of a sudden jumped to IVF and all the drugs that go along with it!Click to expand...

yeah.. i walked in thinking we were doing another IUI, walked out doing IVF.. my head is still spinning! i honestly can't wait for the whole thing to be over with.. i try to maintain some sort of good mood, but most days i dont feel well and i'm grumpy.. stressed out.. totally overwhelmed.. ugh!! today has been one of the worst days as i've had insomnia for several nights so i'm exhausted.. the lupron gives me headaches and todays has been awful and nonstop.. and just in general i do not feel like myself at all! :wacko:


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

Had my ovidrel trigger shot this morning. IUI scheduled for tomorrow and Saturday at 9:15.

Yesterday the ultra-sound showed 3 good follies - [email protected] and [email protected]

Holding thumbs, and hoping for the best!

:dust: to you all!


----------



## honeylov

I just had my iui on tuesday.. I have a slight bleeding on 3rd day dpiui, should i be worried? Does anyone had this experince? I've read that implantation bleeding happens on 6-12 dpo.


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh another thing Springy ... when I was TTC my daughter we first did an IUI with just Femara ... and BFN of course. Our VERY FIRST MONTH using injectables we got prego!!!! It WILL happen!!
> 
> That gives me a lot more hope!!!! The nurse did say that I should respond a lot better to Gonal F than clomid.
> 
> Just seems very overwhelming.
> 
> Touch I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must have been when they all of a sudden jumped to IVF and all the drugs that go along with it!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.. i walked in thinking we were doing another IUI, walked out doing IVF.. my head is still spinning! i honestly can't wait for the whole thing to be over with.. i try to maintain some sort of good mood, but most days i dont feel well and i'm grumpy.. stressed out.. totally overwhelmed.. ugh!! today has been one of the worst days as i've had insomnia for several nights so i'm exhausted.. the lupron gives me headaches and todays has been awful and nonstop.. and just in general i do not feel like myself at all! :wacko:Click to expand...

UGGHHH that does NOT sound like fun! I am not looking forward to the side effects from the injections at all .... how's your OH dealing with you on the drugs????

I know someone else asked about timing, I think PCOS did, and my clinic said all injections are to be done at night.


----------



## Springy

honeylov said:


> I just had my iui on tuesday.. I have a slight bleeding on 3rd day dpiui, should i be worried? Does anyone had this experince? I've read that implantation bleeding happens on 6-12 dpo.

I had bleeding from day 2 to day 4 post IUI on my second IUI and the doctor told me it was totally normal. They may have nicked your cervix while trying to get the catheter in.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh another thing Springy ... when I was TTC my daughter we first did an IUI with just Femara ... and BFN of course. Our VERY FIRST MONTH using injectables we got prego!!!! It WILL happen!!
> 
> That gives me a lot more hope!!!! The nurse did say that I should respond a lot better to Gonal F than clomid.
> 
> Just seems very overwhelming.
> 
> Touch I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must have been when they all of a sudden jumped to IVF and all the drugs that go along with it!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.. i walked in thinking we were doing another IUI, walked out doing IVF.. my head is still spinning! i honestly can't wait for the whole thing to be over with.. i try to maintain some sort of good mood, but most days i dont feel well and i'm grumpy.. stressed out.. totally overwhelmed.. ugh!! today has been one of the worst days as i've had insomnia for several nights so i'm exhausted.. the lupron gives me headaches and todays has been awful and nonstop.. and just in general i do not feel like myself at all! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> UGGHHH that does NOT sound like fun! I am not looking forward to the side effects from the injections at all .... how's your OH dealing with you on the drugs????
> 
> I know someone else asked about timing, I think PCOS did, and my clinic said all injections are to be done at night.Click to expand...


i hope my post didnt scare you! i have other things going on that are adding to my stress, so its not just the IVF.. if it makes you feel better, i had minimal side effects from menopur. just a little bloating and nausea towards the end. my OH tries her very best to deal with me, but some days are better than others. i've basically been on meds since the end of june, so i'm a real hot MESS! and this lupron... sucks. my body is essentially in a menopausal state.. so you can imagine! 

i have an appt today for a scan and more injections training. i start the luveris and gonal f tomorrow. i will continue on lupron (joy) at 5 units. the ET is 2 weeks from tomorrow, tentatively..


----------



## usamom

adroplet said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping all of you are well from the earthquake. We thought it was a terrorist issue and were relieved to learn it was just the ground shaking! Glad i had my car at work- public transportation looks like a mess...
> 
> Symptom question... I am 3 dpo/dpiui and I have these crazy AF like cramps.. Logic tells me it's way too early for implantation cramps.. What could it be? Can any of you relate? I take clomid and had a trigger- no other fertility meds...
> 
> I can relate...the trigger is the one that gives me all the AF symptoms including some prego ones i have read about.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi adroplet.. How long did that trigger stay in your system? I was planning to POAS and test it out- and much to my surprise- it's not showing up today which is 5.5 days since the trigger.. I'm wondering if it didn't work... If this is normal.. Did I mess up the injection somehow, etc.. So many questions!!Click to expand...
> 
> well, I tested 7 days past trigger and my strip was neg. but all the symptoms were still there during all the 2WW. I have read that it takes 10 days to get out of your system (about 1,000u a day) but it may vary. Maybe it is out and the side effects still linger?
> I was so upset that my nurse didn't tell me the trigger caused AF/prego symptoms, I swore i was prego...........I was peeing every 40 minutes, i was so bloated my clothes didn't fit, my BBs were HUGE!!!
> It just throws me off so I try not to pay attention to the symptoms and just wait and wait and wait.Click to expand...

You are so right!! I am driving myself crazy and I need to just take a chill for a bit. It's tough though! Thanks for the words of encouragement and I'll watch closely for your BFP posting!! Glad the IUI went well!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Well another BFN today @ 13DP IUI :cry:

I have my bloodwork appt tomorrow, but it feels like it will be just a formality at this point. Ugh... 

When my doc did my IUI he said "Oh you are so going to be pregnant this month..." - guess he was wrong!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, I got my results back from the day 4 FSH test!!! :happydance: My level was 7.2 which apparently is great. Here is what I found regarding FSH level and fertility treatments:

With that said, a study on day 3 FSH levels and IUI/IVF outcomes showed that women with day 3 FSH levels less than 15 mIU/ml had a better chance of pregnancy achievement per IUI/IVF attempt, when compared to women with FSH levels between 15 mIU/ml and 24.9 mIU/ml. For women with day 3 FSH levels over 25 mIU/ml, pregnancy rates per attempt were even lower.

I'm just happy one thing is goind accordingly! LOL

I got my ultrasound this Saturday, and hopefully my IUI on Monday if our state isn't under state of emergency on Monday due to the Hurricane on it's way! :wacko:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/20 
Wishful think /Libby - 
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -  
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20  
Kelly425 - 8/22  *Update??*
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *Update??*
Lochbride - 8/25  *Today??*
Littlebird - 8/26  *Tomorrow*
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *Tomorrow*
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *2 days*
Rags - 8/29 
azLissie - 8/30  *5 days*
Rona - 8/30  *5 days* 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *6 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *7 days*
Fallen Ambers 9/4  *10 days*
adroplet 9/7  *13 days*
*

Let me know if I'm missing anyone, or I need to update. Thanks girlies!! :flower:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh another thing Springy ... when I was TTC my daughter we first did an IUI with just Femara ... and BFN of course. Our VERY FIRST MONTH using injectables we got prego!!!! It WILL happen!!
> 
> That gives me a lot more hope!!!! The nurse did say that I should respond a lot better to Gonal F than clomid.
> 
> Just seems very overwhelming.
> 
> Touch I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must have been when they all of a sudden jumped to IVF and all the drugs that go along with it!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.. i walked in thinking we were doing another IUI, walked out doing IVF.. my head is still spinning! i honestly can't wait for the whole thing to be over with.. i try to maintain some sort of good mood, but most days i dont feel well and i'm grumpy.. stressed out.. totally overwhelmed.. ugh!! today has been one of the worst days as i've had insomnia for several nights so i'm exhausted.. the lupron gives me headaches and todays has been awful and nonstop.. and just in general i do not feel like myself at all! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> UGGHHH that does NOT sound like fun! I am not looking forward to the side effects from the injections at all .... how's your OH dealing with you on the drugs????
> 
> I know someone else asked about timing, I think PCOS did, and my clinic said all injections are to be done at night.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope my post didnt scare you! i have other things going on that are adding to my stress, so its not just the IVF.. if it makes you feel better, i had minimal side effects from menopur. just a little bloating and nausea towards the end. my OH tries her very best to deal with me, but some days are better than others. i've basically been on meds since the end of june, so i'm a real hot MESS! and this lupron... sucks. my body is essentially in a menopausal state.. so you can imagine!
> 
> i have an appt today for a scan and more injections training. i start the luveris and gonal f tomorrow. i will continue on lupron (joy) at 5 units. the ET is 2 weeks from tomorrow, tentatively..Click to expand...

Nope didn't "scare" me but makes me realize what I am in for if Gonal F and IUI don't work for me ;) AND the whole being in a menopausal state at our age is NOT fun!!!!

REALLY hoping I don't get a lot of bloating and weight gain with the Gonal F. I have spent the last 8 weeks trying to loose some weight so will be disheartened if it just packs back on bc of the drugs!!!


----------



## usamom

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Well another BFN today @ 13DP IUI :cry:
> 
> I have my bloodwork appt tomorrow, but it feels like it will be just a formality at this point. Ugh...
> 
> When my doc did my IUI he said "Oh you are so going to be pregnant this month..." - guess he was wrong!

I'm so sorry for your BFN!


----------



## honeylov

Springy said:


> honeylov said:
> 
> 
> I just had my iui on tuesday.. I have a slight bleeding on 3rd day dpiui, should i be worried? Does anyone had this experince? I've read that implantation bleeding happens on 6-12 dpo.
> 
> I had bleeding from day 2 to day 4 post IUI on my second IUI and the doctor told me it was totally normal. They may have nicked your cervix while trying to get the catheter in.Click to expand...

Thanks Springy...this give me hope.I was so worried


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh another thing Springy ... when I was TTC my daughter we first did an IUI with just Femara ... and BFN of course. Our VERY FIRST MONTH using injectables we got prego!!!! It WILL happen!!
> 
> That gives me a lot more hope!!!! The nurse did say that I should respond a lot better to Gonal F than clomid.
> 
> Just seems very overwhelming.
> 
> Touch I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must have been when they all of a sudden jumped to IVF and all the drugs that go along with it!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.. i walked in thinking we were doing another IUI, walked out doing IVF.. my head is still spinning! i honestly can't wait for the whole thing to be over with.. i try to maintain some sort of good mood, but most days i dont feel well and i'm grumpy.. stressed out.. totally overwhelmed.. ugh!! today has been one of the worst days as i've had insomnia for several nights so i'm exhausted.. the lupron gives me headaches and todays has been awful and nonstop.. and just in general i do not feel like myself at all! :wacko:Click to expand...

That sucks Touch! I hope your headaches go away soon :hugs: I can relate, ever since I started the bcp I have not been myself at all! cranky, bloated, headachy and breaking out like a teenager. When I got my AF last Monday my DH said, wow you seem really relieved today. It was pretty funny that he could pick up on that! Anyways hang in there lady! :hugs: It will all be worth it soon :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks harvest!

just a quick update- went for my appt today for more bloodwork and a scan. of course my AF decided to come full force today, of all days.. gross! i was so embarrased. we got the go ahead to start stimming and received all the meds. a big bagful of them. totally overwhelmed by it all. plus, i'm on day 2 of horrendous headache.. even my teeth hurt.. i feel totally "off" and not myself.. this sucks! luckily, the lupron decreases tomorrow. stimming also starts tomorrow. i will be on lupron, luveris, and gonal f.. all at the SAME TIME :wacko:

sorry i have not kept up with everyone individually, there's so many people and i get confused..

i hope everyone is doing well and good luck!!


----------



## wishful think

Hi girls,

Well I had my cd10 scan today and it went much better than cd8's scan. The scan was much more clear and the 'grainy' looking follie on cd8 looks fine now. So now on my right ovary I have 2 follies - 14mm & 13mm and on my left ovary I have 1 follie - 14mm. Have to go for another scan on saturday. I'm drinking buckets of water, LOL, so hopefully that will do the trick and help my follies grow :)

Hoping4baby2 - so sorry for your BFN. It's so tough xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I've done three nights of injections, and the headaches and icky feeling is starting to set in. At the end of my first IUI cycle I thought, geez I really don't want to do it again. But then I had a break, so I kinda forgot. Not fair to have pregnancy or PMS symptoms and not be freakin pregnant! :dohh:

I really feel for those of you on a lot more drugs than me! Not sure how you manage to keep going to work through it! I so wanted to call in sick this morning.... I'm sure at some point I'll say something I'll regret to someone at work, too....


----------



## Springy

Hoping4baby2 - I am so sorry about the BFN. My first IUI the doctor told me how she had such a good feeling and is normally really good about these feelings. Guess she wa wrong too! Take a few days and be angry, upset, frustrated and then get back on to the happy optimistic train for next month!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> thanks harvest!
> 
> just a quick update- went for my appt today for more bloodwork and a scan. of course my AF decided to come full force today, of all days.. gross! i was so embarrased. we got the go ahead to start stimming and received all the meds. a big bagful of them. totally overwhelmed by it all. plus, i'm on day 2 of horrendous headache.. even my teeth hurt.. i feel totally "off" and not myself.. this sucks! luckily, the lupron decreases tomorrow. stimming also starts tomorrow. i will be on lupron, luveris, and gonal f.. all at the SAME TIME :wacko:
> 
> sorry i have not kept up with everyone individually, there's so many people and i get confused..
> 
> i hope everyone is doing well and good luck!!

Yay for stimming!!!! Hopefully these drugs are a bit better than the down regging ones :)

Have they predicted your er and et dates? Are they doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Approx 9/6 and 9/9, so a 3 day transfer :happydance:


----------



## wishful think

Hey touch, your transfer will all depend on how your little embryos are doing. When I did my IVF w ICSI I had a 2 day transfer. U might even get to blast stage. U wont feel those dates coming, it's just around the corner. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## froliky2011

Ok, I am a bit stressed. Today I have a biopsy for my breast, Monday I have my HSG to check for open tubes, I have to make sure all the psych evals are in, attorney has reviewed our parenting agreement and that I ovulate on Thursday/Friday for my first IUI! Holy smokes! At times like these I am so thankful I can breathe.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, I need some help with something...

Today is cycle day 11 and I got a HIGH reading on my CBFM :happydance: But I read that while on IUI treatment a couple should have intercourse starting day 10, and continue every other day. 

So should I abstain tonight? And Sunday night (the night before out IUI)???

Do you girls babydance the day after the IUI? 

LOL my doctor did not go over this, so I'm not sure.

PS: I'm breaking out the OPK's today :happydance:


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, I need some help with something...
> 
> Today is cycle day 11 and I got a HIGH reading on my CBFM :happydance: But I read that while on IUI treatment a couple should have intercourse starting day 10, and continue every other day.
> 
> So should I abstain tonight? And Sunday night (the night before out IUI)???
> 
> Do you girls babydance the day after the IUI?
> 
> LOL my doctor did not go over this, so I'm not sure.
> 
> PS: I'm breaking out the OPK's today :happydance:

We were told to abstain for 48 hours before but NO longer than that. We do back to back IUI so for example if my IUI were to be a Mon & Tues we would abstain Sat & Sun, have IUI Mon & Tues and then BD on Tues night :) We don't BD on the Mon night b/c it would make the counts for washing on the Tues much lower. Hope that helps! 

Fingers crossed this is your month :)


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you Springy! :hugs:

I think I'm only having one IUI. 

I got my Trigger Shot in the mail today... so nervous about doing that myself :haha:


----------



## Touch the Sky

wishful think said:


> Hey touch, your transfer will all depend on how your little embryos are doing. When I did my IVF w ICSI I had a 2 day transfer. U might even get to blast stage. U wont feel those dates coming, it's just around the corner. Fingers crossed xxxx

thanks! yeah the 3 day is just tentative plan for now. everything has happened so fast, i can't believe i'm already stimming.. and next is the big E-C! i'm nervous.. excited.. but my RE and nurse are my biggest cheerleaders (other than OH of course), so i feel good about it :)


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, I haven't been around much the past couple of days, but I wanted to update everyone -- I got a BFN today, 14DPIUI, and I stopped taking my Prometrium a couple of days ago. I'm just waiting for AF to show up, but I'm pretty sure we'll take a month off before trying again.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

After spending my morning googling 'positive results from bloodwork after negative HPTs,' my RE just confirmed my BFN this month. I don't know why I do this to myself. My gut said I wasn't - and clearly the bazillion tests I took said I wasn't - but I just kept on hoping. :cry:

We talked about a few ideas for next month - maybe doing back to back IUIs - couldn't hurt and DH does have good counts, and I ovulate regularly, so :shrug:???

My son was conceived the month we had a weekend away at the beach. We were both so stressed that it was clearly just what we needed. 

Thursday of next week, DH and I are off for 4 nights/5 days to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary. Perhaps it will be the magic touch again. A gal can hope...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok, so my CD10 follicle appt went as follows:

Uterine lining 11mm
Right ovary: (6) 14mm
Left ovary: (4) 14mm

At which point she stopped scanning me ... I have a crap-ton of follicles. The PA looked at me and said "You know if all these follicles mature then we most likely wont be able to do the IUI". Ok, so my heart totally sunk at that point. She said there is a possibility that we could convert this cycle to an IVF cycle. I have NO CLUE how they would do that ... I am shitting twinkies!! Seriously!! This is not what I expected. My fear is that I wont be able to to IUI or IVF. I put a call into my doctor cause I really need to talk to her. I hope she calls me back BUTTTT we all know how good my fertility clinic is about call backs...they suck.


----------



## Springy

Pcos I have heard others say they convert midway to ivf - essentially after you get your trigger they do the retrieval and then embry transfer portions of IVF. Is that something you and dh would consider??

As for Me AF showed up today right on schedule, so yet again another BFN. Devastated, depressed, defeated etc. All words I would use to describe how I am feeling right now. I will call tomorrow morning for my cd 3 us and bw appointment. At that time I will pick up my Gonal f pen -'I'm doing 150 IUI cd 3 to cd 7 and then scan and bw on cd 7 and they will assess assess then whether I need more drugs or if that is enough ... Very overwhelmed that I'm back at this. My time off from ttc was nice and really stress free .....


----------



## wishful think

Littlebird, Hoping4baby2, PCOSmom & Springy I'm so sorry to hear your news. 

Littlebird maybe a month off is what u need xxxxxxxxxx I know how u are feeling xxxxxx
Hoping4baby2, perhaps your few nights away will be the magic touch xxxxx
PCOSmom, just as Springy said they would basically give u the trigger when follies are ready and do egg collection. Will u have the money to swap over??
Springy, sorry your af showed up but fingers crossed it will be the last time for 9 months. Next month with injectibles will do the trick xxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

The Dh and I agreed we would do IVF as we wouldn't want to waste a month not to mention how painful this cycle has been already.

Do we have the money -- nope! But worst case scenario I would ask to borrow some money from my parent. 

I have so many questions and it's been 2.5 hours and still no call back from my clinic. This is making me ill.


----------



## wishful think

That's great that u can borrow the money. Can u ring your clinic again?? That's a long time to wait for a really important call back! Your head must be spinning.


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping all of you are well from the earthquake. We thought it was a terrorist issue and were relieved to learn it was just the ground shaking! Glad i had my car at work- public transportation looks like a mess...
> 
> Symptom question... I am 3 dpo/dpiui and I have these crazy AF like cramps.. Logic tells me it's way too early for implantation cramps.. What could it be? Can any of you relate? I take clomid and had a trigger- no other fertility meds...
> 
> I can relate...the trigger is the one that gives me all the AF symptoms including some prego ones i have read about.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi adroplet.. How long did that trigger stay in your system? I was planning to POAS and test it out- and much to my surprise- it's not showing up today which is 5.5 days since the trigger.. I'm wondering if it didn't work... If this is normal.. Did I mess up the injection somehow, etc.. So many questions!!Click to expand...
> 
> well, I tested 7 days past trigger and my strip was neg. but all the symptoms were still there during all the 2WW. I have read that it takes 10 days to get out of your system (about 1,000u a day) but it may vary. Maybe it is out and the side effects still linger?
> I was so upset that my nurse didn't tell me the trigger caused AF/prego symptoms, I swore i was prego...........I was peeing every 40 minutes, i was so bloated my clothes didn't fit, my BBs were HUGE!!!
> It just throws me off so I try not to pay attention to the symptoms and just wait and wait and wait.Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right!! I am driving myself crazy and I need to just take a chill for a bit. It's tough though! Thanks for the words of encouragement and I'll watch closely for your BFP posting!! Glad the IUI went well!!Click to expand...

2nd IUI also went well. The specimen was very good and now we just wait.
Something weird happened today....I went over to my mom's and my niece just went over to me, hugged me, put her ear to my belly and said, "i can hear a baby." WHOA!!!!! I was speachless because NOBODY is my family knows i'm TTC. I want it to be a BFP surprise.


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies, i havent had a chance to read the most recent posts.. but i'm so... off. i just got back from acupuncture, which was a bust. he told me i'm too tense and stressed, and that you have to be relaxed to do acupuncture. umm.. i put on the form that the reason i'm going there is so stress! ahh. plus i had a fight w/the OH and ended up crying all the way home. lame.


----------



## LittleBird

Touch the Sky -- I'm sorry the acupuncture didn't go as planned. And fights really are a drag! Hopefully tomorrow will start fresh and happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

adroplet- good luck, fx'd!!

springy!! :hugs: hang in there girl..

littlebird and hoping4baby - sorry for your BFNs :( 

pcosmom- keep us posted, i have a REALLY good feeling for you!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

LittleBird said:


> Touch the Sky -- I'm sorry the acupuncture didn't go as planned. And fights really are a drag! Hopefully tomorrow will start fresh and happy for you! :hugs:

thanks girl! i hope so too.


----------



## wishful think

adroplet said:


> 2nd IUI also went well. The specimen was very good and now we just wait.
> Something weird happened today....I went over to my mom's and my niece just went over to me, hugged me, put her ear to my belly and said, "i can hear a baby." WHOA!!!!! I was speachless because NOBODY is my family knows i'm TTC. I want it to be a BFP surprise.

Wow adroplet that must have freaked u out but maybe she can sense something!!! Let's hope she's right xxx


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning everyone!!!!!

It's 5:30am here in South New Jersey and I'm wide awake and ready to head off to my cycle day 12 Ultrasound :happydance:

I have no idea what to expect or if this is an internal exam or regular ultrasound but at this point, I really don't mind either one of them. 

DH won't be going with me to this appointment, he's still sleeping! :haha: But my mother who has been very hands on about this treatment, has offered to go with me, and I really like the idea of being with her for this. 

Well I better get going! My appointment is at 7am and I live 50 minutes away from the Fertility Center...

Be back with updates later girls. :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Good early morning to everyone! https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1757/1757615ozbn16z2ta.gif

It's 5AM here and I can't sleep! I have the Progesterone to thank for that! Gosh, that stuff is evil! It gaves me headaches, makes me nauseous, makes me tired during the day, then insomnia at night..argh!! But enough about that, let's move on to personals :)

Springy~I'm so very sorry about your BFN! It is sooo crushing!! Allow yourself to be mad, upset and sad! All those emotions are valid! Do NOT allow it to bring you down though! You take some time and then you stand up on your two feet and "fight" this! You will win! I have a good feeling about your moving to injectibles. Do not let it scare you Sweetie! I got pregnant with twins on my 1st round with injectibles, so remain strong and positive girl! It will happen! While FSH medication is more potent, it is also less damaging to your lining, etc. compared to Clomid. Hang in there! We are here for you!! YOU CAN DO THIS!! https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/440/440576q8wrax7se2.gif

adroplet~I'm so glad that your IUI went well! We also have not told any of our family about our TTC again after the loss of the twins. Hubby and I just decided to try again, and keep it to ourselves for now. That way, we don't have to deal with questions, etc. Not that it would really bother me, but I KNOW my Mom is so desperate to have grandkids and she has none right now. I have a sister who is 35 and a brother who is 33 and both do not have any kids yet. My Mom will be 60 next February, so she's in her prime years to be a grandmother...anyways...I digressed here, but I just wanted to say that I understand you not telling anyone and wanting to keep it as a surprise. I also think your little niece story is so darn cute! I believe in the power of positive thinking and positive vibes in the atmosphere....if nothing else, this is a sign that it will be happening for you. I'm certain of it! Keep imagining yourself with a belly.....Good Luck to you!

Hoping4Baby2~ Awwwww! I'm so sorry about the BFN Sweetie! It totally sucks!! Remain positive and don't give up hope! Big Hugs to you xoxoxoxoxo https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/440/440576q8wrax7se2.gif

Touch the Sky~ Wow! How exciting! IUI converted to IVF! Wooooo! I so hope this is it for you!! Sorry to hear about your negative experience with acupuncture- you are right, isn't it SUPPOSE to help you relax? Humph! Maybe try to find someone else to go to? Good Luck to you! Please keep us updated on your IVF journey :)

Sasha25~ GL with your IUI! Let us know how it goes!

Augustluvrs~ How are you girl? Is Irene causing havoc over there yet?? Be Safe!! How did you do with your trigger shot? It's really not that bad Honey! Mind over matter....you will do it like a pro!

wishful~ Two thumbs up on the 2 follies girl! Yay!! Keep pushing for that bloodwork, and ask them to check your Estradiol...or else...I'll come charging after them ;)

Squirrel Girl~ I hear you with the injections! I take a lot of it, as my protocol is an aggressive one. The medication itself makes me very emotional, like I'll find myself wanting to weep for nothing...then a couple of days later, all is fine! Crazy I tell ya! The progesterone is what really affects me! I hate that stuff! :(

Little Bird~ Big Hugs to you! I'm so sorry about the BFN! So heartbreaking!! Hang in there and remain positive! xooxoxoxox https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/440/440576q8wrax7se2.gif

I checked our "Roll Call/Countdown List", and went looking to see if any of our top ladies had updated their signature and I know Michelle 78 had a chemical pregnancy- that is so darn sad :( And I believe I saw a post where MrsMM24 had a BFN as well (but not 100% sure)....I was so hoping she was going to get her BFP this time around. Kelly425 was also a BFN :( I hope they come to visit us! 

AFM~ I will be at 7dpiui tomorrow so I will be testing for the first time this cycle! Keeping my fingers crossed!

Happy Saturday Beautiful Ladies!! Showering everyone with love today!!
https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2116/2116097cecbdfcyi7.gif


----------



## augustluvers

Fallen Ambers ~ the progestorone does the same to me! And Irene is on it's way. Should be hitting up tonight and tomorrow.

AFM ~ I just got back from my ultrasound, everything sounds so confusing right now. I have 19 follicles on my right side with one at 9mm and I have 11 follicles on my left side with one at 13mm... SO.... no trigger shot today! 

I have to go in on Wednesday morning for a second ultrasound. I hope I have a few more follicles maturing.

Also, they drew blood again and they used the same arm I had blood taken out of 8 days ago... SO... I'm already sore and bruised. But it's all worth it in the end :happydance:


----------



## wishful think

Well girls, had my cd12 scan today. Right ovary follies 17mm & 14.5mm and left ovary follie is 14.5mm. IuI will be on tuesday so hopefully the smaller follies will be mature enough by then. Also had them take my blood today for the E2 test. I was told if my levels arent high enough then my cycle will be cancelled. I will get the results on Monday so fingers crossed it will go ahead.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
LiSa2010 - 8/20 
Wishful think /Libby - 
PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -  
SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19 
Michelle78 - 8/20  
Kelly425 - 8/22  
MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23 
Lochbride - 8/25 
Littlebird - 8/26 
Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26 
Springy/Carolyn - 8/27 
Rags - 8/29 
azLissie - 8/30  *3 days*
Rona - 8/30  *3 days* 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *4 days*
kissyfacelala 9/1  *5 days*
USAMOM 09/2  *6 days*
Fallen Ambers 9/4  *8 days*
adroplet 9/7  *11 days*
*

I am missing updates for some people so...if you hear from them I can update. Once August is over I will delete the August testers just so the list doesn't get too long. :thumbup:


----------



## adroplet

wishful think said:


> Well girls, had my cd12 scan today. Right ovary follies 17mm & 14.5mm and left ovary follie is 14.5mm. IuI will be on tuesday so hopefully the smaller follies will be mature enough by then. Also had them take my blood today for the E2 test. I was told if my levels arent high enough then my cycle will be cancelled. I will get the results on Monday so fingers crossed it will go ahead.

That's great news.......hope it all goes well.:hugs:

and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

Pcos - did your clinic call you back??

I am off to the clinic for a 730am ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow. Really hoping that the injectables dothe trick this month!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Pcos - did your clinic call you back??
> 
> Yes, the PA who did my ultrasound really didn't know what she was talking about.
> 
> When my doctor called me back she said that Arizona state law requires a ton of blood work & paperwork to be signed in order to even begin the IVF adventure. The blood work take 3-4 days to complete which would be virtually impossible to get done in time. She also said that 10 follicles isn't considered enough for IVF. She said they would like to see about 20 follicles because some of course won't contain a viable egg.
> 
> Needless to say, that brings us back to the IUI situation. I told her that the PA said they do not like to do IUI with more than 3-4 follicles. After speaking to the doctor, she told me that the decision is 100% mine if I want to continue or not. She also said that the likelihood of ALL 10 follicles maturing is very slim. She said she doesn't expect more than 4-5 to reach maturity. I am really hoping for at least 3-4 follicles tomorrow. Of course anything more than that would scare me, but I would still do the IUI.
> 
> 2 things to bring up ... My clinic DOES NOT do follicle reduction (I asked about that) and selective reduction is illegal in Arizona (nor would I even consider it).Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

Well my fingers are crossed that you only get the 3 or 4 mature ones and that the IUI is successful. September can be all our months ;)

After a few rough days I am getting excited about the IUI and hope that this is what we will need :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Fx for you adroplet!
Sorry you were feeling so down springy! Fx the injections go well for you and it works! 
PCOS hope your follies settle down and you end up with a few mature ones!
Touch sorry to hear about the acupuncture not going well, are you planning to go again?
Hope everyone else is doing well, GL with the upcoming iui's!
Still waiting for the D&C on the 8th, this wait is taking forever!!!


----------



## usamom

LittleBird said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't been around much the past couple of days, but I wanted to update everyone -- I got a BFN today, 14DPIUI, and I stopped taking my Prometrium a couple of days ago. I'm just waiting for AF to show up, but I'm pretty sure we'll take a month off before trying again.

LittleBird- I'm so sorry about your BFN.... It's tough every time.. Best wishes to you as you decide what to do/when to try again..:hugs:


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Pcos - did your clinic call you back??
> 
> Yes, the PA who did my ultrasound really didn't know what she was talking about.
> 
> When my doctor called me back she said that Arizona state law requires a ton of blood work & paperwork to be signed in order to even begin the IVF adventure. The blood work take 3-4 days to complete which would be virtually impossible to get done in time. She also said that 10 follicles isn't considered enough for IVF. She said they would like to see about 20 follicles because some of course won't contain a viable egg.
> 
> Needless to say, that brings us back to the IUI situation. I told her that the PA said they do not like to do IUI with more than 3-4 follicles. After speaking to the doctor, she told me that the decision is 100% mine if I want to continue or not. She also said that the likelihood of ALL 10 follicles maturing is very slim. She said she doesn't expect more than 4-5 to reach maturity. I am really hoping for at least 3-4 follicles tomorrow. Of course anything more than that would scare me, but I would still do the IUI.
> 
> 2 things to bring up ... My clinic DOES NOT do follicle reduction (I asked about that) and selective reduction is illegal in Arizona (nor would I even consider it).Click to expand...
> 
> PCOCS- sounds like you got some better info from your clinic! Good luck with the IUI!:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## usamom

wishful think said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 2nd IUI also went well. The specimen was very good and now we just wait.
> Something weird happened today....I went over to my mom's and my niece just went over to me, hugged me, put her ear to my belly and said, "i can hear a baby." WHOA!!!!! I was speachless because NOBODY is my family knows i'm TTC. I want it to be a BFP surprise.
> 
> Wow adroplet that must have freaked u out but maybe she can sense something!!! Let's hope she's right xxxClick to expand...

adroplet- that's incredible!! Sounds like things are lining up to your advantage this month.. I've got my fingers crossed for you! :smile:


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> LiSa2010 - 8/20
> Wishful think /Libby -
> PCOSMomToOne/Mandy -
> SnL41296/Lisa - 8/19
> Michelle78 - 8/20
> Kelly425 - 8/22  *Update??*
> MrsMM24/Maia - 8/23  *Update??*
> Lochbride - 8/25  *Today??*
> Littlebird - 8/26  *Tomorrow*
> Hoping4Baby2 - 8/26  *Tomorrow*
> Springy/Carolyn - 8/27  *2 days*
> Rags - 8/29
> azLissie - 8/30  *5 days*
> Rona - 8/30  *5 days*
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31  *6 days*
> kissyfacelala 9/1  *7 days*
> Fallen Ambers 9/4  *10 days*
> adroplet 9/7  *13 days*
> *
> 
> Let me know if I'm missing anyone, or I need to update. Thanks girlies!! :flower:

Hi PCOCS.. Would you mind adding me to this list?? I'll be testing for a BFP on Friday, 09/02.. thank you!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Just wishing everyone a great Sunday!

POAS this morning and it was negative. I'm 7dpiui, so it is still early :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I will update the testing chart after my appt today ...

USAMOM...I did add you to yesterday's chart ... on page 82 at the bottom. :)


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I will update the testing chart after my appt today ...
> 
> USAMOM...I did add you to yesterday's chart ... on page 82 at the bottom. :)

Good Luck today Mandy! Can't wait for an update :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My appointment did not go so well. I typed up a huge update in my journal ... It would hog this thread so if anyone is curious, just hop on over to my journal. 

Thank you girls for the support you have given! It has been so great! :)


----------



## Springy

First injection accomplished!!! And no pain at all :) praying that I didn't bruise myself.
Hope everyone had great relaxing weekends.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My appointment did not go so well. I typed up a huge update in my journal ... It would hog this thread so if anyone is curious, just hop on over to my journal.
> 
> Thank you girls for the support you have given! It has been so great! :)

Mandy~ I just finished reading your update in your journal and all I can say is WOW! 
Un-Flippin-Believable!! :growlmad:

I don't want to go on this big rant against your clinic, because that's not what you need right now...but ...WOW! I'm in shock at the piss-poor way you were "treated. What a mess! 

I'm so sorry Mandy that you have to go through this roller-coaster of emotions. I will say a prayer for you tonight~ I hope you can get your IVF Sweetie!

A big virtual hug to you!!! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Springy said:


> First injection accomplished!!! And no pain at all :) praying that I didn't bruise myself.
> Hope everyone had great relaxing weekends.

High Five Carolyn!! Knew you would do it just like a pro :) Proud of you!! :happydance:


----------



## adroplet

Fallen Ambers said:


> Just wishing everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> POAS this morning and it was negative. I'm 7dpiui, so it is still early :)

Doing great...Being patient......9 more days to go.......being patient.

here's to all of you:dust:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

adroplet said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> Just wishing everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> POAS this morning and it was negative. I'm 7dpiui, so it is still early :)
> 
> Doing great...Being patient......9 more days to go.......being patient.
> 
> here's to all of you:dust:Click to expand...


I find that being patient is harder to do than actually giving myself the shots in the belly every night.... :wacko:


----------



## adroplet

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My appointment did not go so well. I typed up a huge update in my journal ... It would hog this thread so if anyone is curious, just hop on over to my journal.
> 
> Thank you girls for the support you have given! It has been so great! :)

just read your journal entry and OMG! WTF is going on with that clinic??? I'm so sorry.

Can't say I know exactly how you feel but let me tell you my worst TTC moment..... 

It's my 2nd IUI on my 3rd cycle. The first one went well, not great motility but was ok. So, I am in the room waiting for the nurse and thawed specimen, ready with sheet covering me. In walks the nurse telling me that there is an issue, to please get dressed and go to her office. ok. so my mind just starts racing. So i enter and she says that the specimen vial that was cryo frozen was empty.......yes, empty. I was minutes away from my IUI.
I just started wondering, did she drop it?!!! (the world may never know) Anyway I had to carry the 25lb tank, drive to the cryobank, explain the problem and they look at me like i'm crazy. According to them this had NEVER happened before. I'm not known to keep my mouth shut so I went off on them, sobbing and just angry at the world. I didn't care anymore.......They all of a sudden became very sympathetic. I ended up walking out of there with another vial and drove back to my drs offoce for the IUI. I cried driving back, during the procedure and didnt stop until 2 days later. That cycle was a BFN.....i had very little hope after all that stress.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

adroplet said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> My appointment did not go so well. I typed up a huge update in my journal ... It would hog this thread so if anyone is curious, just hop on over to my journal.
> 
> Thank you girls for the support you have given! It has been so great! :)
> 
> just read your journal entry and OMG! WTF is going on with that clinic??? I'm so sorry.
> 
> Can't say I know exactly how you feel but let me tell you my worst TTC moment.....
> 
> It's my 2nd IUI on my 3rd cycle. The first one went well, not great motility but was ok. So, I am in the room waiting for the nurse and thawed specimen, ready with sheet covering me. In walks the nurse telling me that there is an issue, to please get dressed and go to her office. ok. so my mind just starts racing. So i enter and she says that the specimen vial that was cryo frozen was empty.......yes, empty. I was minutes away from my IUI.
> I just started wondering, did she drop it?!!! (the world may never know) Anyway I had to carry the 25lb tank, drive to the cryobank, explain the problem and they look at me like i'm crazy. According to them this had NEVER happened before. I'm not known to keep my mouth shut so I went off on them, sobbing and just angry at the world. I didn't care anymore.......They all of a sudden became very sympathetic. I ended up walking out of there with another vial and drove back to my drs offoce for the IUI. I cried driving back, during the procedure and didnt stop until 2 days later. That cycle was a BFN.....i had very little hope after all that stress.Click to expand...

Good grief, I would have been an emotional mess too!! Bless your heart! :hugs:

That's my fear with switching RE doctors, no one can guarentee that one will be better than the other. I can tell you this, I have been searching for a family physician for years! I have probably seen about 4 or 5 and have yet to find one that is compassionate and that listens. I don't want to waste time hopping from one office to the next just to experience the same ole' same ole'. Ya know?!:wacko:


----------



## Touch the Sky

i would google the heck out of RE's in your area!! thats what i did when we were first looking to make an appt. i researched researched researched. i love our facility too.. the only person i ever see in the exam room is my doctor and he is very nice and funny and compassionate.. and then the only other person i deal with is the nurse, who always sets my appointments and reviews my medications and stuff.. love them!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I need to move to Cali!!! We were suppose to go this week ... doesn't look too promising now.


----------



## Touch the Sky

well, if you ever do move here i definitely have a WONDERFUL clinic to refer you to! what part of CA were you planning to visit?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Carlsbad/San Diego area :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

love it there! well i hope you still get to visit soon :)


----------



## Sasha25

Hey everyone! Wow, I have not been here for a few days and we're already on some 80's page! Maybe we should think of having separate threads for each month. Anyway...

I had my IUI on Friday and Saturday. 20 million :spermy: with 100% motility each day. Started with Progesterone yesterday.

Bloods scheduled for 8 September! :winkwink:

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## augustluvers

Morning Girls! :hi:

Well Irene has left but there is no electric at my state office so I returned home :happydance:

This morning I was a hot mess, crying my eyes out... nothing fits me anymore, it's really crazy but I've gained a little weight since beginning my clomid treatments back in April. I know some women gain weight but I've been 120 pounds since I was 14! I'm now close to 150 and everyone but me loves the weight on me. I'm 5'8 so the weight is even out but I see in places that I want to have it at like my stomach area. Anyway, point is, I don't fit in any of my work clothes and my shirt are all a little tight so my wonderful Husband is taking me SHOPPING right now!!!! :happydance: No more crying for me :blush:

As far as my treatments... I have an ultrasound on Wednesday to see if any of the 29 follicles are ready to be triggered. BUT... My clearblue monitor has been saying HIGH for four days now, and today I have had egg-white CM... Could it be that I might ovulate before the ultrasound? I'm going to do a digital opk later today, and if it's positive what do I do? I don't want to miss out on an IUI, since that might help get my hubby's sperm up there :blush::shrug:

What would you do? 

What if my monitor says PEAK tomorrow? Ahhhhhh :haha::wacko::haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on. 

The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !

Bad news: No vacation!


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!

that's exactly what i'm doing! (minus the emergency part)

hey, Good news: BABY!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!
> 
> that's exactly what i'm doing! (minus the emergency part)
> 
> hey, Good news: BABY!Click to expand...

Yeehaw! Cycle buddies!!!!!! Then hopefully bump buddies!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!

Crazy news with the IVF! I am not too far behind should start stimms in about 2 weeks :happydance: Hope it all goes well for you this week, keep us posted!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!
> 
> Crazy news with the IVF! I am not too far behind should start stimms in about 2 weeks :happydance: Hope it all goes well for you this week, keep us posted!Click to expand...

This cycle has been a whirl wind for me! So do you have to use the crazy progesterone injections too??


----------



## caphybear

I went to the doc today for my ultra sound and I have 3 follicles that are almost big enough. Will be doing my trigger shot tomorrow night and my IUI is scheduled for Thursday! Unfortunately, this may be our last IUI as we are losing our fertility insurance because the hubby is changing jobs. So pray, cross your fingers, send good vibes... whatever you believe. I can use it all! :) Super nervous this time!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

PCOS -- what drugs/doses were you using to get to 30 follies!?! :shock: But hooray for saving the cycle with IVF.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!

Boo to no vacation, however yay yay yay to IVF! Just think of the increase in odds for IVF! 

I really feel this is your month!!!!

Do they have any idea why your body responded so well this month? Werent you on 150 iu follistim?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, I just read that in her journal that it was 150. Holy :mamafy:

Will converting to IVF help keep OHSS from setting in, or does it make no difference? Hope you're drinking tons and tons of water!


----------



## Springy

And here I am praying for 3 to 4 follicles on 150 iu Gonal F, which is the same type of drug. 

Being a science geek I would love to know why one month our bodies hardly respond at all and then the next month it's super duper productive ....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> PCOS -- what drugs/doses were you using to get to 30 follies!?! :shock: But hooray for saving the cycle with IVF.

I took 150iu Follistim CD5, CD7, CD9 with Femara CD3-CD7 and THAT'S IT!

The girls at the clinic said I was the "Poster Child" for needing very little stimulation!

Although, I am injecting 250iu's of Follistim tonight!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> Yes, I just read that in her journal that it was 150. Holy :mamafy:
> 
> Will converting to IVF help keep OHSS from setting in, or does it make no difference? Hope you're drinking tons and tons of water!

My RE just called me and said they may cancel my ET because my estrogen levels are outrageously high...Which means I'm also a Poster Child for OHSS. :dohh:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> And here I am praying for 3 to 4 follicles on 150 iu Gonal F, which is the same type of drug.
> 
> Being a science geek I would love to know why one month our bodies hardly respond at all and then the next month it's super duper productive ....

I agree ... 

In February I took 75iu's of Follistim on CD5, CD7 and CD9 and got 3 follies...I doubled the dose and now I have over 30! Go figure :shrug:


----------



## adroplet

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!

yay!!! good luck with the procedure, i hope everything goes well.
:dust:


----------



## augustluvers

hey girls! did anyone read my last post on here? :shrug:

I got a positive OPK on a clearblue digital opk... a SMILEY face!!! But I'm not due for an ultrasound until Wednesday morning, which is Trigger day with IUI on Friday... looks like I'm going to miss it.

I will have :sex: tonight and tomorrow.

But I guess I better call the doctor tomorrow morning right? I don't know what to do... :cry:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> hey girls! did anyone read my last post on here? :shrug:
> 
> I got a positive OPK on a clearblue digital opk... a SMILEY face!!! But I'm not due for an ultrasound until Wednesday morning, which is Trigger day with IUI on Friday... looks like I'm going to miss it.
> 
> I will have :sex: tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> But I guess I better call the doctor tomorrow morning right? I don't know what to do... :cry:

Does your doctors office have an emergency answering service??? If so, I would call NOW. See if they can get you in tomorrow or even Wednesday!


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! did anyone read my last post on here? :shrug:
> 
> I got a positive OPK on a clearblue digital opk... a SMILEY face!!! But I'm not due for an ultrasound until Wednesday morning, which is Trigger day with IUI on Friday... looks like I'm going to miss it.
> 
> I will have :sex: tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> But I guess I better call the doctor tomorrow morning right? I don't know what to do... :cry:
> 
> Does your doctors office have an emergency answering service??? If so, I would call NOW. See if they can get you in tomorrow or even Wednesday!Click to expand...

Yes I called just now. I should be hearing back from them first thing in the morning. It's just so crazy. I went Saturday for my cycle day 12 ultrasound and that doctor said "no trigger, too soon. come back Wednesday for another ultrasound, I should have known that that would be too late... UGH!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wow, ya your on CD14 today then! How big were your follies on Saturday?


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Wow, ya your on CD14 today then! How big were your follies on Saturday?

I had 19 on my right but only one was 13mm

I had 11 on my left with one at 11mm


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Eek, that lead follicle is about ready ... statistically it should be around 21-25mm by today. That's surprising that he thought it would last till Friday. Doctors drive me bonkers!

Even though I got a crappy doctor ... they do have a 24 hour a day emergency line. They are suppose to call back within 1 hour.


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Eek, that lead follicle is about ready ... statistically it should be around 21-25mm by today. That's surprising that he thought it would last till Friday. Doctors drive me bonkers!
> 
> Even though I got a crappy doctor ... they do have a 24 hour a day emergency line. They are suppose to call back within 1 hour.

If I understood the message right, I believe IVF and the ICS or something like that would get a call back asap, other then that I have to call back in the morning. They open at 7:00am so I'm going to do that. 

Hopefully they can get me in first thing in the morning for the ultrasound :shrug:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wait, ... you have 19 follies on one side and 11 on the other? Are you doing IVF?


----------



## augustluvers

SquirrelGirl said:


> Wait, ... you have 19 follies on one side and 11 on the other? Are you doing IVF?

no just 100mg of clomid and then an IUI for this Friday.

At first I thought he was joking about the follies, but he said that most of them were smaller then 2mm and would more then likely not mature... but 29 is still a lot and i"m having a little pain on both sides today.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ah, so hard to keep track of everyone! yeah, 29 seems like that would hurt!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh snap, I read that wrong ... I thought it was 19mm not that you had 19 follies. Holy cow! You have over 30 follies and they are letting you do IUI?


----------



## augustluvers

SquirrelGirl said:


> ah, so hard to keep track of everyone! yeah, 29 seems like that would hurt!

lol yeah it does, that's what made me do the OPK tonight, it's scarry and crazy! Could you imagine all of them coming out? I would die! lol :haha::blush:


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh snap, I read that wrong ... I thought it was 19mm not that you had 19 follies. Holy cow! You have over 30 follies and they are letting you do IUI?

lol I know it sounds crazy, that's why I want another ultrasound. The doctor said that most were under 3mm and that more then half of them would never reach 5mm, they were too small. 

Maybe I misunderstood? Maybe the '19' and the '11' meant the size of the ovary? IDK :wacko:

I can't wait to get in there tomorrow


----------



## augustluvers

I'm so scared now LOL


----------



## adroplet

augustluvers said:


> I'm so scared now LOL

If you have a 19mm then that one is probably the only one that will release.
My MD says the trigger will release only follies over 16 mm or so that are mature, not the little ones.

Also says it's ok to take the trigger when at least one of my follies are 18mm or more AND my OPK is positive. I give myself the shot. then IUI about 12-16 hours later and then aother IUI 24hrs after that. 

good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rona

Just an update ladies, I have my AF today :(. Will take a break this month from IUI and will try to take it easy. I am exhausted mentally and physically of trying. 

Good luck to others.


----------



## wishful think

Ok girlies, Positive mental attitude time.

I'm going to make something very special today. I'm going to make a baby. A beautiful healthy baby!!

IUI today. Come on little swimmers find that egg. I'm ready to be pregnant :)


----------



## Alleycat142

I am new to the forum and really need your advise or and comments. We were planning IUI for the first time, I took Gonal F (75units) on CD2,3,4,6,8 &10. On CD10 we did scan and I only had one follie of 20mm and my lining were 6.5. I went for the bloods and the doctor were not happy yet to proceed with insemination then on CD12 I went again for the bloods. The doctor phoned back to say the estrogen levels were to low and that I already ovulated on CD11 (Saturday night). So he cancelled the insemination, we were not intermit on CD10+CD11 as we were sure we going for the insemination on the Sunday and were holding on to the good sperm .... Sunday (CD12) when the insemination got cancelled we rushed to get some intermit time .....

My question are, what will the changes be that I could actually did it right on my own as from yesterday and today I have slight little cramps in my sides (almost like ovulation cramps) .. and if there are still a change that I could have conceived why did the doctor cancelled the insemination


----------



## augustluvers

Alright girls, here is my monitor reading and my opk from just 5 minutes ago. taken at 7:14am

*** Time to call the FS center!***
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0169.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0171.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Alright girls, here is my monitor reading and my opk from just 5 minutes ago. taken at 7:14am
> 
> *** Time to call the FS center!***

Just catching up from yesterday - definitely sounds like they should have been having you back for a scan yesterday or today as you're ready to "pop" those follicles!

I know at my clinic the most I have ever been sent away for is 2 days, but most of the time its everyday or at minimum every other day.

Let's hope they can fit you in today!!


----------



## augustluvers

wishful think said:


> Ok girlies, Positive mental attitude time.
> 
> I'm going to make something very special today. I'm going to make a baby. A beautiful healthy baby!!
> 
> IUI today. Come on little swimmers find that egg. I'm ready to be pregnant :)

:happydance:

I like the positive attitude! I pray it happens for you and that the IUI goes great! I might be getting mine today or tomorrow

:hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!
> 
> that's exactly what i'm doing! (minus the emergency part)
> 
> hey, Good news: BABY!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeehaw! Cycle buddies!!!!!! Then hopefully bump buddies!!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

i sure hope so girl. we have been together on these IUI threads for too long! springy too!! i hope we all 3 get it at the same time :hugs:


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!

Wow!! Let's hope that this is your month!! :babydust:


----------



## usamom

Rona said:


> Just an update ladies, I have my AF today :(. Will take a break this month from IUI and will try to take it easy. I am exhausted mentally and physically of trying.
> 
> Good luck to others.

Sorry for the dreaded AF.. :( Hope your next IUI month gets you that BFP!


----------



## Harvest2009

Rona, soory to hear about your AF showing up! Hope your month off is just what you need, enjoy it!
Wow August, 19 follies on one side you must totally be feelin it, ouch! Hope your clinic can fit you in today :)
Good luck to you too today wishful, luvin that positive attitude!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey everyone... 

So... I have two follies on my left side that are 21mm!!! :happydance: The doctor didn't even check the right side :shrug:

I did my own trigger shot at 9:45am, and I didn't even feel it (in my thighs) :happydance:

IUI is set for tomorrow morning at 9am!!!!! 

RONA ~ I'm so sorry that the witch got you. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!
> 
> that's exactly what i'm doing! (minus the emergency part)
> 
> hey, Good news: BABY!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeehaw! Cycle buddies!!!!!! Then hopefully bump buddies!!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so girl. we have been together on these IUI threads for too long! springy too!! i hope we all 3 get it at the same time :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't agree more!!!

I am not normally a person who ever remembers their dreams - to the point I think I don't dream at all .... well last night I had a dream (and remembered it this morning which is the big deal!!) that my hubby and I were sitting on the couch and I leaned over and showed him a HPT and it was a BFP!!!! Hoping that is a good sign of things to come this month - or its a product of the injections I'm on ;)


----------



## augustluvers

I hope that dream comes true Springy!!!!

Vivid dreams will not be a sign for me, I've a vivid dreamer, and I remember everything... pretty awesome for a writer like me. Most of what I write comes from my dreams =) :wacko:


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!
> 
> that's exactly what i'm doing! (minus the emergency part)
> 
> hey, Good news: BABY!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeehaw! Cycle buddies!!!!!! Then hopefully bump buddies!!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so girl. we have been together on these IUI threads for too long! springy too!! i hope we all 3 get it at the same time :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't agree more!!!
> 
> I am not normally a person who ever remembers their dreams - to the point I think I don't dream at all .... well last night I had a dream (and remembered it this morning which is the big deal!!) that my hubby and I were sitting on the couch and I leaned over and showed him a HPT and it was a BFP!!!! Hoping that is a good sign of things to come this month - or its a product of the injections I'm on ;)Click to expand...

Hope your dream comes true Springy, definitely need some BFPs on this thread soon. FX!!! Hope your injections are gong well :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I am set up for Emergency IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching... praying it moves smoothly from now on.
> 
> The doctor counted all the follicles I had: 30+ !
> 
> Bad news: No vacation!
> 
> that's exactly what i'm doing! (minus the emergency part)
> 
> hey, Good news: BABY!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeehaw! Cycle buddies!!!!!! Then hopefully bump buddies!!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i sure hope so girl. we have been together on these IUI threads for too long! springy too!! i hope we all 3 get it at the same time :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't agree more!!!
> 
> I am not normally a person who ever remembers their dreams - to the point I think I don't dream at all .... well last night I had a dream (and remembered it this morning which is the big deal!!) that my hubby and I were sitting on the couch and I leaned over and showed him a HPT and it was a BFP!!!! Hoping that is a good sign of things to come this month - or its a product of the injections I'm on ;)Click to expand...

that's a great sign springy!! got all my fx'd for you and sending lots of prayers your way! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Injections are going well - way better than I was expecting!! The first day was super easy, yesterday was harder and hurt more, however I think that is because I wasn't on a 90 degree angle AND I didn't let the alcohol dry - won't do that again!!!! But for the most part they are easy peasy ..... 

You must be getting excited for the D&C next week!!!! Then you can get on with IVF!!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Hope your dream comes true Springy, definitely need some BFPs on this thread soon. FX!!! Hope your injections are gong well :)

NO idea how I lost the "quote" part in the response above .... but I was responding to this!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hope your dream comes true Springy, definitely need some BFPs on this thread soon. FX!!! Hope your injections are gong well :)
> 
> NO idea how I lost the "quote" part in the response above .... but I was responding to this!Click to expand...

Thanks Springy! glad to hear things are going better than expected for you! I can only imagine how much it would sting injecting through alcohol that wasn't dry, ouch! 
I am super impatient for my D&C next week, time is totally dragging! I still have so many unanswered questions about my IVF protocol that I thought would have been started by now so I am really struggling with that. This is by far the worst waiting period ever! Not sure how long it will be between that D&C and the start of stimms, really hoping not long!


----------



## wishful think

Woohoo girls, everything went well today and I am home. Swim spermies, swim!!!! I'm in the 2ww at last. Bring on the pregnancy symptoms ;)


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies, had a scan today (i'm on day 5 of stimming), and i have 7 follies on the right, 5 on the left, ranging from 7-10mm. i dont know if thats good but the dr seems to think so. next appt friday..


----------



## augustluvers

Wishful Think :happydance: 

I'll be joining you in the 2ww tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## usamom

wishful think said:


> Woohoo girls, everything went well today and I am home. Swim spermies, swim!!!! I'm in the 2ww at last. Bring on the pregnancy symptoms ;)

I like your attitude!! Good luck with the 2ww! I'm about to go crazy waiting- and am testing every day (even though it's way to early) anyway..


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

Welcome :wave: to new ladies.
CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Had my first follie check of the cycle (after 7 days of stimming). 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

So triggering tomorrow morning and IUI on Thursday, Sept 1. Soooo..... my betaHCG day will be Sept 14. 

Kinda surprised I'm already ready to trigger. Last time I had to go to three monitoring appointments then triggered, and my follies weren't quite this big even then. At least I won't have to take quite so much time off work this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> Had my first follie check of the cycle (after 7 days of stimming).
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> So triggering tomorrow morning and IUI on Thursday, Sept 1. Soooo..... my betaHCG day will be Sept 14.
> 
> Kinda surprised I'm already ready to trigger. Last time I had to go to three monitoring appointments then triggered, and my follies weren't quite this big even then. At least I won't have to take quite so much time off work this cycle! :thumbup:

That sounds like a perfect recipe for a BFP, my friend!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hello can i join you ladies i will be getting an iui so excited guys. do not now the first apt day yet because tmi i am still on af on cd 13.
and i have to call on my first day of menese nxt month


----------



## adroplet

wishful think said:


> Ok girlies, Positive mental attitude time.
> 
> I'm going to make something very special today. I'm going to make a baby. A beautiful healthy baby!!
> 
> IUI today. Come on little swimmers find that egg. I'm ready to be pregnant :)

Yes. Positive attitude and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## azlissie

Hi ladies! Just wanted to give you an update - it's a :bfn: for me this month. I'm having a lap done next Thurs and then I'm taking a few months off, since I really want to have a March-May baby.

Best of luck to everyone! I hope you're all mommies by the time I come back!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Morning girls! Im a little upset as of right now. DH took forever to give me a 'sample' and when he did it was very little... Im on y way to the FS right now but im afraid the semen amount is too small. Im so scared and upset! I hope they can still do the IUI :shrug: :cry:


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Morning girls! Im a little upset as of right now. DH took forever to give me a 'sample' and when he did it was very little... Im on y way to the FS right now but im afraid the semen amount is too small. Im so scared and upset! I hope they can still do the IUI :shrug: :cry:

August don't stress about the volume of the sample .... I know the one comment that was made to us about DH sample when we had the IUI done in March and April were that the samples were "low volume" however in his low volume samples were 45 million swimmers with 99% motility and 55 million with 99% motility the next day. Then the second month we did IUI, same thing, low volume but a whopping 321 million with 99% motility and then 121 million with 99% motility. So volume doesn't correlate to the "quality" of the sample.

No need to add stress to the already stressful TTC journey :) Remember quality, not quantity - that goes for follicles too :) 

Let us know how it goes - sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! Im a little upset as of right now. DH took forever to give me a 'sample' and when he did it was very little... Im on y way to the FS right now but im afraid the semen amount is too small. Im so scared and upset! I hope they can still do the IUI :shrug: :cry:
> 
> August don't stress about the volume of the sample .... I know the one comment that was made to us about DH sample when we had the IUI done in March and April were that the samples were "low volume" however in his low volume samples were 45 million swimmers with 99% motility and 55 million with 99% motility the next day. Then the second month we did IUI, same thing, low volume but a whopping 321 million with 99% motility and then 121 million with 99% motility. So volume doesn't correlate to the "quality" of the sample.
> 
> No need to add stress to the already stressful TTC journey :) Remember quality, not quantity - that goes for follicles too :)
> 
> Let us know how it goes - sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

omg thank you for the reassurance! :hugs:

The IUI was just completed :happydance: my husbands count in the small amount was 25million with 100% mobility!!!!

Over all the process was short and a tad bit painful, i felt like i was being pinched as the doctor first opened me up but i didnt feel anything afterwards. Now im in the tww and i cant wait for the 15th of september


----------



## Touch the Sky

augustluvers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! Im a little upset as of right now. DH took forever to give me a 'sample' and when he did it was very little... Im on y way to the FS right now but im afraid the semen amount is too small. Im so scared and upset! I hope they can still do the IUI :shrug: :cry:
> 
> August don't stress about the volume of the sample .... I know the one comment that was made to us about DH sample when we had the IUI done in March and April were that the samples were "low volume" however in his low volume samples were 45 million swimmers with 99% motility and 55 million with 99% motility the next day. Then the second month we did IUI, same thing, low volume but a whopping 321 million with 99% motility and then 121 million with 99% motility. So volume doesn't correlate to the "quality" of the sample.
> 
> No need to add stress to the already stressful TTC journey :) Remember quality, not quantity - that goes for follicles too :)
> 
> Let us know how it goes - sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> omg thank you for the reassurance! :hugs:
> 
> The IUI was just completed :happydance: my husbands count in the small amount was 25million with 100% mobility!!!!
> 
> Over all the process was short and a tad bit painful, i felt like i was being pinched as the doctor first opened me up but i didnt feel anything afterwards. Now im in the tww and i cant wait for the 15th of septemberClick to expand...

100% motility, wow!!! that's great! :happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> Morning girls! Im a little upset as of right now. DH took forever to give me a 'sample' and when he did it was very little... Im on y way to the FS right now but im afraid the semen amount is too small. Im so scared and upset! I hope they can still do the IUI :shrug: :cry:

I thought the same thing one time. But it ended up being a good sample!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetpea70

Just wanted to give an update on me......AF arrived this morning when I got up to pee at 3am..............so I'm out.....onto IUI #3. 

This time my doctor is having me take Femura instead of Clomid.. Hopefully that will do the trick. (now I'm off to research it..)

Good luck to all of you still in the 2ww and those who are just getting started! I love reading success stories....hope to see a lot of BFP's on here soon! :thumbup:


----------



## maureenmarsh

Well ladies i'm back again this month, My cd 12 ultrasound was this morning and I had 2 follies one at 14 and one at 21.5, this is my biggest ever, last month cd 12 was only a 16, I'm really hopeful, my IUI is set for Friday morning, I also did clomid again this cycle 100 days 3-7, My question is: my opk this morning was still negative, wouldnt it be positive if i have a 21.5 follie?


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! Im a little upset as of right now. DH took forever to give me a 'sample' and when he did it was very little... Im on y way to the FS right now but im afraid the semen amount is too small. Im so scared and upset! I hope they can still do the IUI :shrug: :cry:
> 
> August don't stress about the volume of the sample .... I know the one comment that was made to us about DH sample when we had the IUI done in March and April were that the samples were "low volume" however in his low volume samples were 45 million swimmers with 99% motility and 55 million with 99% motility the next day. Then the second month we did IUI, same thing, low volume but a whopping 321 million with 99% motility and then 121 million with 99% motility. So volume doesn't correlate to the "quality" of the sample.
> 
> No need to add stress to the already stressful TTC journey :) Remember quality, not quantity - that goes for follicles too :)
> 
> Let us know how it goes - sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> omg thank you for the reassurance! :hugs:
> 
> The IUI was just completed :happydance: my husbands count in the small amount was 25million with 100% mobility!!!!
> 
> Over all the process was short and a tad bit painful, i felt like i was being pinched as the doctor first opened me up but i didnt feel anything afterwards. Now im in the tww and i cant wait for the 15th of septemberClick to expand...

That's a great sample!!! See quality over quantity ;)

Hopefully the 15th will come quickly. Anything planned to keep your mind off things and get you through the TWW?


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! Im a little upset as of right now. DH took forever to give me a 'sample' and when he did it was very little... Im on y way to the FS right now but im afraid the semen amount is too small. Im so scared and upset! I hope they can still do the IUI :shrug: :cry:
> 
> August don't stress about the volume of the sample .... I know the one comment that was made to us about DH sample when we had the IUI done in March and April were that the samples were "low volume" however in his low volume samples were 45 million swimmers with 99% motility and 55 million with 99% motility the next day. Then the second month we did IUI, same thing, low volume but a whopping 321 million with 99% motility and then 121 million with 99% motility. So volume doesn't correlate to the "quality" of the sample.
> 
> No need to add stress to the already stressful TTC journey :) Remember quality, not quantity - that goes for follicles too :)
> 
> Let us know how it goes - sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> omg thank you for the reassurance! :hugs:
> 
> The IUI was just completed :happydance: my husbands count in the small amount was 25million with 100% mobility!!!!
> 
> Over all the process was short and a tad bit painful, i felt like i was being pinched as the doctor first opened me up but i didnt feel anything afterwards. Now im in the tww and i cant wait for the 15th of septemberClick to expand...
> 
> That's a great sample!!! See quality over quantity ;)
> 
> Hopefully the 15th will come quickly. Anything planned to keep your mind off things and get you through the TWW?Click to expand...

Yeah very true! And yes, im going away for the weekend on a mini vacation and then I start my Masters program on Tuesday so ill be busy with school and work.


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Yeah very true! And yes, im going away for the weekend on a mini vacation and then I start my Masters program on Tuesday so ill be busy with school and work.

What are you doing your Masters in? I am doing mine part time too and my next class starts next week too!


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies!

I see that there are a ton of posts here, but I'm wondering if I can join you?

I'm pretty sure I just convinced my husband to go along with IUI this month.
I'm on femara (not liking the headaches), trigger, and crinone.

DS #1 was conceived after 4 IUIs. I had unexplained infertility. I did clomid, estrace, trigger, and progesterone.
So, I'm not exactly new to the process, but it has been 9 years since I've gone through the process.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Springy

readyformore said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I see that there are a ton of posts here, but I'm wondering if I can join you?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I just convinced my husband to go along with IUI this month.
> I'm on femara (not liking the headaches), trigger, and crinone.
> 
> DS #1 was conceived after 4 IUIs. I had unexplained infertility. I did clomid, estrace, trigger, and progesterone.
> So, I'm not exactly new to the process, but it has been 9 years since I've gone through the process.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.

Welcome :hi:

I never had headaches on Clomid but I sure am having them on Gonal F this month!!!!


----------



## usamom

readyformore said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I see that there are a ton of posts here, but I'm wondering if I can join you?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I just convinced my husband to go along with IUI this month.
> I'm on femara (not liking the headaches), trigger, and crinone.
> 
> DS #1 was conceived after 4 IUIs. I had unexplained infertility. I did clomid, estrace, trigger, and progesterone.
> So, I'm not exactly new to the process, but it has been 9 years since I've gone through the process.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.

Welcome and best of luck to you!! I'm also TTC my second child via IUI.. :dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm currently on day 7 of a horrible, ongoing headache. today it was so bad that i had to leave work early and i cried because of the pain. the dr finally gave me the ok to take tylenol, but so far it's given no relief. ugh!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

welcome ready!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> i'm currently on day 7 of a horrible, ongoing headache. today it was so bad that i had to leave work early and i cried because of the pain. the dr finally gave me the ok to take tylenol, but so far it's given no relief. ugh!!

I'm on day 3 ... they arent there in the morning but by mid afternoon its back and nothing helps! I even tried Advil Migraine yesterday :(


----------



## Touch the Sky

unfortunately mine never goes away :( it wakes me up at night, my head is pounding when i get out of bed in the morning, and it only gets worse during the day! i wasn't taking anything all this time because my doctor told me no OTC meds. today i called them in desperation and that's when they told me that only tylenol is ok. sigh.. at least i only have a few more days


----------



## readyformore

Touch the Sky said:


> unfortunately mine never goes away :( it wakes me up at night, my head is pounding when i get out of bed in the morning, and it only gets worse during the day! i wasn't taking anything all this time because my doctor told me no OTC meds. today i called them in desperation and that's when they told me that only tylenol is ok. sigh.. at least i only have a few more days

:hugs: That sounds miserable.
Is it the Gonal F?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Well it started before I started the goal f.. at this point it could be the combination of all the meds


----------



## usamom

Touch the Sky said:


> i'm currently on day 7 of a horrible, ongoing headache. today it was so bad that i had to leave work early and i cried because of the pain. the dr finally gave me the ok to take tylenol, but so far it's given no relief. ugh!!

I'm so sorry that you are feeling quite miserable right now! Being in pain and not being able to function- on top of going through this tough process- is just so unfair.. Hope you feel better soon and get that BFP that you have been waiting for! hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Yeah very true! And yes, im going away for the weekend on a mini vacation and then I start my Masters program on Tuesday so ill be busy with school and work.
> 
> What are you doing your Masters in? I am doing mine part time too and my next class starts next week too!Click to expand...

My Bachelors was in Criminal Justice, my Master's now is Administration of Criminal Justice with a focus on Homeland Security =)

What's yours in?

I already started reading for my first class, the teacher is requiring us to read the first 5 chapters and bring notes for each one! lol


----------



## augustluvers

Goodmorning Everyone!!!

Touch the Sky ~ Sorry you're having headaches. I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Welcome to all the newbies... I pray that you all get your BFP soon and that your stay here is short. We've got a great group of girls here that are all so encouraging and sweet... so WELCOME :hugs:

As for me ~ Well I am 1dpiui :happydance: and 2 days past the trigger shot. I've been experiencing some nausea and headaches but I know it's from the trigger shot, as the doctor did warn me that I would be feeling these effects. I also have sore boobs :haha:

Yesterday, I had my IUI in the morning and a Job fest/Interview in the afternoon. When I got home, my mother asked me to walk a mile with her and I did, just like every other day. When I got home my husband was a basket case, this is what he said: "Honey, you can't be over working yourself right now, you need to rest and lay down. There could be a baby forming in you right now!" :haha: Aww so sweet he is. Then this morning we were laying in bed and he goes "Tick Tok Tick Tok, and the countdown to test begins!"

I wanted to punch him! :haha: Like I haven't been thinking the same thing since the second they did the IUI :haha::haha::haha:

Well that's all for now. Any plans this weekend girls?


----------



## maureenmarsh

I need you help fast ladies, I'm scared that I missed my window, My cd 12 ultrasound was yesterday and I had 2 follies one at 14 and one at 21.5, this is my biggest ever, last month cd 12 was only a 16, but my opk today was pretty much non existent and yesterdays was almost there but not quite, I'm worried cause we are suppossed to iui tomorrow ( friday ) but my opks are getting way lighter not darker, Maybe my surge was earlier then cd10???? Thats when I first started testing, I usually dont get a positive opk till cd 15 but this cycle is really early, SHOULD I move my iui to today or am I already out? Please help


----------



## snl41296

augustluvers said:


> Goodmorning Everyone!!!
> 
> Touch the Sky ~ Sorry you're having headaches. I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies... I pray that you all get your BFP soon and that your stay here is short. We've got a great group of girls here that are all so encouraging and sweet... so WELCOME :hugs:
> 
> As for me ~ Well I am 1dpiui :happydance: and 2 days past the trigger shot. I've been experiencing some nausea and headaches but I know it's from the trigger shot, as the doctor did warn me that I would be feeling these effects. I also have sore boobs :haha:
> 
> Yesterday, I had my IUI in the morning and a Job fest/Interview in the afternoon. When I got home, my mother asked me to walk a mile with her and I did, just like every other day. When I got home my husband was a basket case, this is what he said: "Honey, you can't be over working yourself right now, you need to rest and lay down. There could be a baby forming in you right now!" :haha: Aww so sweet he is. Then this morning we were laying in bed and he goes "Tick Tok Tick Tok, and the countdown to test begins!"
> 
> I wanted to punch him! :haha: Like I haven't been thinking the same thing since the second they did the IUI :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Well that's all for now. Any plans this weekend girls?

good luck hun


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Yeah very true! And yes, im going away for the weekend on a mini vacation and then I start my Masters program on Tuesday so ill be busy with school and work.
> 
> What are you doing your Masters in? I am doing mine part time too and my next class starts next week too!Click to expand...
> 
> My Bachelors was in Criminal Justice, my Master's now is Administration of Criminal Justice with a focus on Homeland Security =)
> 
> What's yours in?
> 
> I already started reading for my first class, the teacher is requiring us to read the first 5 chapters and bring notes for each one! lolClick to expand...

My Bachelors was in Chemistry and Criminology. There aren't a lot of jobs in Canada that utilize a degree in Criminology so after graduating I moved into wanting to work in the science field, but NOT in a lab as I'm not a lab rat and have NO interest in doing science experiments all day! So now work for a large pharmaceutical (biotechnology) company in Regulatory Affairs, so I am doing my Masters of Science in Biotechnology with a concentration in Regulatory Affairs through John's Hopkins. 

The last class I took was a bit of a joke but this next one looks to have a lot more work and a lot more writing involved :(


----------



## Springy

maureenmarsh said:


> I need you help fast ladies, I'm scared that I missed my window, My cd 12 ultrasound was yesterday and I had 2 follies one at 14 and one at 21.5, this is my biggest ever, last month cd 12 was only a 16, but my opk today was pretty much non existent and yesterdays was almost there but not quite, I'm worried cause we are suppossed to iui tomorrow ( friday ) but my opks are getting way lighter not darker, Maybe my surge was earlier then cd10???? Thats when I first started testing, I usually dont get a positive opk till cd 15 but this cycle is really early, SHOULD I move my iui to today or am I already out? Please help

Do you have blood work done at your cd12 appointment? If you had bloodwork done they would look at your LH levels and see if you were surging or not. 

When are they triggering?


----------



## Springy

I'm back from my CD7 scan and bloodwork. Three follicles 1.2, 1.1 and 1.0 (or 1.1 I couldn't really see what he showed me!). I wanted 4 but if I can get 3 this month then I will do a major happy dance!!!

I am to inject 150IU Gonal F again tonight and back tomorrow morning for another scan and bloodwork. Tomorrow they may reduce the amount of Gonal F depending on my scans.


----------



## maureenmarsh

They are suppossed to trigger today but I went to my re office this morning to get a cup for the sample and talked to them about doing iui today, I'm so confussed, I dont want to miss o but I also dont want to do the iui too early, How long does washed sperm live?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My RE said 72 hours.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Egg retrieval is in 1 hour...I had horrible ovulations pains all night. I'm hoping they do an ultrasound first to make sure I still have some follicles left. 

Nervous & scared out of my mind!!


----------



## augustluvers

> Egg retrieval is in 1 hour...I had horrible ovulations pains all night. I'm hoping they do an ultrasound first to make sure I still have some follicles left.
> 
> Nervous & scared out of my mind!!
> 
> 
> I hope everything turns out in your favor and that you have some eggs left to retrieve :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> I'm back from my CD7 scan and bloodwork. Three follicles 1.2, 1.1 and 1.0 (or 1.1 I couldn't really see what he showed me!). I wanted 4 but if I can get 3 this month then I will do a major happy dance!!!
> 
> I am to inject 150IU Gonal F again tonight and back tomorrow morning for another scan and bloodwork. Tomorrow they may reduce the amount of Gonal F depending on my scans.

that is great news springy!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Egg retrieval is in 1 hour...I had horrible ovulations pains all night. I'm hoping they do an ultrasound first to make sure I still have some follicles left.
> 
> Nervous & scared out of my mind!!

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Sorry for my whining yesterday about my headache, but i was SO miserable! luckily the tylenol took the edge off, now my headache is dull instead of stabbing. hopefully it stays this way.

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Egg retrieval is in 1 hour...I had horrible ovulations pains all night. I'm hoping they do an ultrasound first to make sure I still have some follicles left.
> 
> Nervous & scared out of my mind!!

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!! I'll be sending you lots of prayers and positive thoughts. Praying for lots of mature eggs and lots of fertilization!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Sorry for my whining yesterday about my headache, but i was SO miserable! luckily the tylenol took the edge off, now my headache is dull instead of stabbing. hopefully it stays this way.
> 
> how is everyone doing today?

NO need to apologize!!! These drugs totally screw up our system so we're allowed to be angry, emotional and whiny!!! 

Glad to hear its better today.

I'm good - looking forward to my extended long weekend! Off work tomorrow and Monday is a statutory holiday!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

lucky you! my extended weekend begins saturday.. monday is a holiday and tuesday is my EC (well, so far) :happydance:


----------



## usamom

PCOCS- good luck today!!


----------



## maureenmarsh

Will the trigger shot make opk positive? My re decided to stick with iui tomorrow instead of moving it up to today, I'm at the dr office right now waiting to get trigger shot, I hop my yesterday 21.5 follow hasn't ovluated yet, any advice on trigger shot? We just bd an hour ago to try to be on the safe side,


----------



## Springy

Any idea what would make the clinic lower my dose of Gonal F for tonight? Originally after my scan this AM they said to use 150IU but then just called me to say lower it to 112.5IU ... any thoughts why?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Probably cuz they want them to grow a little slower :)


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Probably cuz they want them to grow a little slower :)

Just don't want it to stop the 3rd from growing!

How did the retrieval go????


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh they will keep growing for sure :) 

Egg retrieval went good! 18 eggs!! :)


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh they will keep growing for sure :)
> 
> Egg retrieval went good! 18 eggs!! :)

YAY!!!! 18 is a great number :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

so excited for you mandy!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yay 18 is a good number!!! :dance:

Back to Touch's headache conversation, I think we all get a little bit of a pass on whinging about how these meds make us feel. I had my IUI today, and feel pretty nauseous and have a headache. blah.... I get migraines and was so worried I'd get them quite a lot on the meds. Fortunately, no migraines, but have been getting more than my normal amount of regular headaches. 

I know I'm forgetting what else there was to respond to, but meh, I just don't feel that great. So.... :flower: to everyone else too!!

Oh, my beta HCG is on 9/14.... Starting my crinone progesterone on Sunday. Let's hope these two weeks zip by....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

and.... I don't go mental.... :haha:


----------



## augustluvers

Mandy ~ So happy for you :happydance:

SquirrelGirl ~ Looks like you and I are on the same dates! I go for my Pregnancy Blood Test on Sept 15th


----------



## wishful think

Wow mandy that is brilliant news. Well done xxx


----------



## Touch the Sky

good luck squirrel!!


----------



## Harvest2009

YAY Mandy, wow 18 that is an awesome number you must be so happy with that!!!!!! Ready to be PUPO???

Springy, those follies sound great! FX they all grow nice and big :)

Touch sorry to hear about you heaches :( Glad to hear you are a little better today!

FX for you Squirrel, how your 2ww goes fast!

Hope you got everything worked out Maureen, GL to you :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sorry guys, I feel bad that I don't post more on here! I promise I'm reading and keeping up to date on everyones progress. Give me a couple days and I will be back in my game :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

No worries, PCOS! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Sorry guys, I feel bad that I don't post more on here! I promise I'm reading and keeping up to date on everyones progress. Give me a couple days and I will be back in my game :)

No apologies needed at all! Most important thing is that you rest and get back to full strength for your transfer :) 

Rest up tonight and I can't wait for an update on your eggies tomorrow!


----------



## augustluvers

Morning Girls,

So fertility friend has put those beautiful red cross hair lines on my chart indicating that I am 3dpo today. But I believe that I'm only 2dpo. As the doctor said that I wasn't going to ovulate on cycle day 15, but on day 16. Oh well...

Everything that could be done, has been done and now it's in God's hands. 

I tested today :blush: I really wanted to see what a positive PG test looked like :haha: I won't be testing again until Tuesday morning to see if the HCG is out of my system, I'll be 7dpo then. 

Anyone getting away this weekend?

I am, I'm going to Gettysburg, PA with my husband and parents. We leave first thing tomorrow morning and come back home Monday night :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Good morning ladies! Had another scan today - there are actually seven follicles not 3! They don't think a few of them will continue to develop which is good as with 7 they will cancel my cycle. They said they want to have 3 to 5 so I need a few to drop-off!

He said they will wait for my blood result today to figure out what dose to inject tonight, may be reduced even further from the 112.5 that I used yesterday. 

No major plans for me this weekend, golfing a few times, BBQ with friends tomorrow and then Monday going to a Toronto Blue Jays baseball game! Just looking forward to a nice long weekend!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

august -- i'm totally thinking of taking a test just for 'fun' as well. :haha: Though it might be rather anti-climactic considering I've seen plenty of OPKs with two lines! :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy, you're doing IUI? For some reason I thought you were doing IVF.... man, this is so hard to keep track of everyone!

Baseball games are so much fun! Hope the Blue Jays win for ya! :thumbup:

I'm not planning to do much of anything this weekend. Actually, I called out sick from work today from all the cramping from the IUI. The lady who did it yesterday was not gentle at all. So, looking forward to just relaxing and feeling better.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Good morning ladies! Had another scan today - there are actually seven follicles not 3! They don't think a few of them will continue to develop which is good as with 7 they will cancel my cycle. They said they want to have 3 to 5 so I need a few to drop-off!
> 
> He said they will wait for my blood result today to figure out what dose to inject tonight, may be reduced even further from the 112.5 that I used yesterday.
> 
> No major plans for me this weekend, golfing a few times, BBQ with friends tomorrow and then Monday going to a Toronto Blue Jays baseball game! Just looking forward to a nice long weekend!!


GREAT news springy, sounds promising!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## maureenmarsh

Im here at my re office waiting to iui, hope this one works


----------



## augustluvers

SquirellGirl ~ When I saw the positive test I was like: "oh, looks the same as an OPK" :haha: I felt nothing! However, that's because it's not a real BFP

Maureen ~ I hope your IUI goes great and that those spermies catch that egg.

PS: My husband keeps singing "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming..." LOL He's so cute!


----------



## usamom

maureenmarsh said:


> Im here at my re office waiting to iui, hope this one works

Good luck!!!!


----------



## usamom

I'm pretty sure AF is coming.. Today is the end of my second week post IUI and I woke up with a raging headache- a sure sign that I get every single month. I tested last night and it was negative.. Looks like I'll be out this month- and I'm so bummed about it!:cry:


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Good morning ladies! Had another scan today - there are actually seven follicles not 3! They don't think a few of them will continue to develop which is good as with 7 they will cancel my cycle. They said they want to have 3 to 5 so I need a few to drop-off!
> 
> He said they will wait for my blood result today to figure out what dose to inject tonight, may be reduced even further from the 112.5 that I used yesterday.
> 
> No major plans for me this weekend, golfing a few times, BBQ with friends tomorrow and then Monday going to a Toronto Blue Jays baseball game! Just looking forward to a nice long weekend!!

Great news Springy! FX for those follies, I am sure you will end up with the perfect number and your hopefully BFP this month :) Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

maureenmarsh: hope it goes well
I have a basline u/s on tommarrow to make sure i wdont have cyst so that we can get ready for our first iui


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Dang Springy ... you're a follicle ROCKSTAR!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> SquirellGirl ~ When I saw the positive test I was like: "oh, looks the same as an OPK" :haha: I felt nothing! However, that's because it's not a real BFP
> 
> Maureen ~ I hope your IUI goes great and that those spermies catch that egg.
> 
> PS: My husband keeps singing "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming..." LOL He's so cute!

Husbands can be super cool sometimes :winkwink:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Had a scan today, only 10 follies ranging 13-15mm. Dr says I'm on the low side, but doing ok. Will probably trigger Sunday and EC Tuesday.


----------



## Springy

Thanks Ladies! Clinic just called and asked me to reduce my dosage again tonight down to 75IU. They don't want all 7 to mature and I have responded really well thus far and the drop is just to make sure the larger ones keep growing.

Back to the clinic tomorrow morning for more b/w and u/s!!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Had a scan today, only 10 follies ranging 13-15mm. Dr says I'm on the low side, but doing ok. Will probably trigger Sunday and EC Tuesday.

10 is still a great number Touch!! It only takes a few right?! Relax and try to enjoy the weekend and don't focus on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Springy

So happy for you!!! Well deserved!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Doctor called back with the results ......... dun dun dun ...........


----------



## augustluvers

What did the doctor say Pcos????


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> What did the doctor say Pcos????

I put it on my siggy :winkwink: We have 11 so far!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> What did the doctor say Pcos????
> 
> I put it on my siggy :winkwink: We have 11 so far!Click to expand...

I'm doing a major happy dance for you!!!! 

This is a great way to start the weekend!!!!'


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> I'm pretty sure AF is coming.. Today is the end of my second week post IUI and I woke up with a raging headache- a sure sign that I get every single month. I tested last night and it was negative.. Looks like I'll be out this month- and I'm so bummed about it!:cry:

It's not over 'till AF comes over!!!
I'm staying positive for you and for myself as well. :hugs:


----------



## caphybear

Congrats pcos! That's awesome. Good luck to everyone else.

My IUI was yesterday... 3 follies, 47 million swimmers. Start progesterone on Sunday. Test on 9/15. Fingers crossed! 

:dust:


----------



## caphybear

usamom said:


> I'm pretty sure AF is coming.. Today is the end of my second week post IUI and I woke up with a raging headache- a sure sign that I get every single month. I tested last night and it was negative.. Looks like I'll be out this month- and I'm so bummed about it!:cry:

I will keep hoping af doesn't show her face for you! Hopefully you will get a BFP soon!! :hugs:


----------



## usamom

PCOCS- congrats!! That sounds so exciting!

Thanks adroplet and caphybear for the words of encouragement... My ICs are saying BFN, but AF still hasn't shown up.. Best of luck to both of you as well!


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> What did the doctor say Pcos????
> 
> I put it on my siggy :winkwink: We have 11 so far!Click to expand...

Awesome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Morning girls!

So my temp has gone up, a lot, take a look, the link in my signature =)

Could this be from the HCG shot or is this normal after ovulation? 

I hope it continues high =)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck, Caphy!


----------



## caphybear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Good luck, Caphy!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Springy

Hang in there USAmom! Still hoping the witch stays away.

Augustluvers - let's hope those temps stay up!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Any updates on the August testers and early September testers?? Sorry if I missed anyone. 

azLissie - 8/30 
Rona - 8/30 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31 
kissyfacelala 9/1 
USAMOM 09/2 
Fallen Ambers 9/4 
adroplet 9/7 

Anyone need to be added to September?? Just reply to this message and I will get it updated. 

I am out this month but will try to update this list as much as possible. :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm going for a beta HCG on 9/14. Given last month, I'm certain I'll start POAS a couple days before that, though!


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Any updates on the August testers and early September testers?? Sorry if I missed anyone.
> 
> azLissie - 8/30
> Rona - 8/30
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31
> kissyfacelala 9/1
> USAMOM 09/2
> Fallen Ambers 9/4
> adroplet 9/7
> 
> Anyone need to be added to September?? Just reply to this message and I will get it updated.
> 
> I am out this month but will try to update this list as much as possible. :)

I am guesstimating my test date will be 9/20


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*azLissie - 8/30 
Rona - 8/30 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31 
kissyfacelala - 9/1 
USAMOM - 09/2 
Fallen Ambers - 9/4 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Touch the Sky - 9/20
adroplet 9/7 *

Doing lots of [-o&lt; for :baby::baby:'s so we can all be on :cloud9:

:dust:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello I never seem to get many replies on my posts. I dont know if its coz ive not officially said hello in here, or if no one is in the same situation or if i just smell haha but i just thought i would come and introduce myself.

My name is Helen and me and my husband on four months are just starting the process of iui. We have the initial consultation on september 15th. Starting to get anxious about it now...


----------



## Helvellyn

Hi MustBeMummy, I'm new to this too and know it can take a while for people to reply or get to know you.

We are on first ovulation injection and I'm doing lots of praying. 
I've taken my first injection tonight and have to admit that I'm very teary now. 
Not even sure why really, just feeling a bit down and sorry for myself. 

Still - we're all here for a reason so let's hope for the best and keep smiling. :happydance:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Helvellyn said:


> Hi MustBeMummy, I'm new to this too and know it can take a while for people to reply or get to know you.
> 
> We are on first ovulation injection and I'm doing lots of praying.
> I've taken my first injection tonight and have to admit that I'm very teary now.
> Not even sure why really, just feeling a bit down and sorry for myself.
> 
> Still - we're all here for a reason so let's hope for the best and keep smiling. :happydance:



Aww dont feel sad, hormones obviously kicking in hey. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:howdy: Hiya girls, I'm sorry you feel a bit ignored! It's not intentional at all, I promise! For me, I know I get pretty wrapped up in my own situation and this thread moves so fast. By the time I get to the end of all the new posts, I can't remember everything that was said. So I tend to respond to the easiest things, or what's stuck from the time I read it to the time I replied! 

I don't know about everyone else, but I feel since I started all the IUI meds and appointments and whatnot, I can barely think of anything else. Kinda sad, I suppose! Particularly in this TWW I need to really get back to doing things I enjoy, and hopefully that will help pass the time and I won't go crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Welcome to the New Ladies~ make yourself at home! We support one another while having some fun! Good Luck!

AFM~ Not much to report really, except all my pregnancy tests have been negative so far. Tomorrow is my official BW, so I'm expecting a negative and will gear up for my 3rd IUI.

Hope everyone is having a great Labor Day weekend!


----------



## caphybear

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *azLissie - 8/30
> Rona - 8/30
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31
> kissyfacelala - 9/1
> USAMOM - 09/2
> Fallen Ambers - 9/4
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> adroplet 9/7 *
> 
> Doing lots of [-o&lt; for :baby::baby:'s so we can all be on :cloud9:
> 
> :dust:

Add me please... testing 9/14


----------



## Touch the Sky

SquirrelGirl said:


> :howdy: Hiya girls, I'm sorry you feel a bit ignored! It's not intentional at all, I promise! For me, I know I get pretty wrapped up in my own situation and this thread moves so fast. By the time I get to the end of all the new posts, I can't remember everything that was said. So I tend to respond to the easiest things, or what's stuck from the time I read it to the time I replied!
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but I feel since I started all the IUI meds and appointments and whatnot, I can barely think of anything else. Kinda sad, I suppose! Particularly in this TWW I need to really get back to doing things I enjoy, and hopefully that will help pass the time and I won't go crazy! :wacko:

i feel exactly the same, about both paragraphs! when it's "go" time, it's all you can think about. with this cycle, for me, it's even worse. more appts.. more meds.. more more more. luckily, i'm almost done! :happydance:

today my OH and i had a MUCH needed spa day. i feel totally out of it because i am so relaxed... amazing. next appt tomorrow, and most likely EC tuesday!!


----------



## usamom

AF got me so I am definitely out this month. Good luck to the rest of you this month. I should be testing again at the end of the month- looks like the 29th.

PCOCS- will you put me down on the list for the end of the month?


----------



## JamerC77

Hi Everybody!
First, wishing everyone tons of good luck and sending out positive thoughts to all of you.

I am starting my first (and hopefully last) IVF cycle. I fly down to Jacksonville on Thursday the 8th for my baseline ultrasound and mock transfer!!! So exciting! Target Egg Retrieval date is somewhere between September 28-30th.

Just wanted to introduce myself and be a part of the group...


----------



## adroplet

Fallen Ambers said:


> Welcome to the New Ladies~ make yourself at home! We support one another while having some fun! Good Luck!
> 
> AFM~ Not much to report really, except all my pregnancy tests have been negative so far. Tomorrow is my official BW, so I'm expecting a negative and will gear up for my 3rd IUI.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Labor Day weekend!

Good Luck Ambers!:dust:


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> AF got me so I am definitely out this month. Good luck to the rest of you this month. I should be testing again at the end of the month- looks like the 29th.
> 
> PCOCS- will you put me down on the list for the end of the month?

I'm so sorry usamom. :hugs: 

will you be trying again next cycle?

I still have a few more days to go, i can't wait. 
Just in case it's neg, i have already scheduled an appt (in Oct. :dohh:) with my OBG who found my endo. Since i've been getting BFNs i want to get checked out, have another lap to make sure everything is still ok and good to go. Last lap was Nov 2010 and removed about 85%, had none on my ovaries.

Anybody else here with Endo issues? or prehaps TTC with Endo success stories?


----------



## Springy

Welcome to the new ladies! Like several of the others have said it's not intentional and like them I find after read through several posts I can't remember to address everyone individually it's nothing personal at all. This group has some amazing women who are incredibly supportive, you'll feel like you're at home in no time with this group!

Sending you lots of dust!


----------



## Springy

adroplet said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> AF got me so I am definitely out this month. Good luck to the rest of you this month. I should be testing again at the end of the month- looks like the 29th.
> 
> PCOCS- will you put me down on the list for the end of the month?
> 
> I'm so sorry usamom. :hugs:
> 
> will you be trying again next cycle?
> 
> I still have a few more days to go, i can't wait.
> Just in case it's neg, i have already scheduled an appt (in Oct. :dohh:) with my OBG who found my endo. Since i've been getting BFNs i want to get checked out, have another lap to make sure everything
> is still ok and good to go. Last lap was Nov 2010 and removed about 85%, had none on my ovaries.
> 
> Anybody else here with Endo issues? or prehaps TTC with Endo success stories?Click to expand...

I guess you could say that I am ttc with endo, although wasn't aware of this until my lap on the 19th of July. They found 3 small patches on my left ovary which were cauterized and removed. The obgyn did tell me that with it removes my chances to conceive were way higher than without it being removed. Hopefully they can remove any residual endo that they didn't get last year!


----------



## usamom

Thanks, adroplet. Yes- I will keep trying every month as needed. Hopefully this next month is it. I hope you get your BFP this month- I just looked at your signature and see you have had several months of IUIs now. Good luck!


----------



## wishful think

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *azLissie - 8/30
> Rona - 8/30
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31
> kissyfacelala - 9/1
> USAMOM - 09/2
> Fallen Ambers - 9/4
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> adroplet 9/7 *
> 
> Doing lots of [-o&lt; for :baby::baby:'s so we can all be on :cloud9:
> 
> :dust:

Hi Mandy, Can u add me please I'm testing on the 13th of September if I get that far.

When are u having your transfer or have u had it already????


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs: usa mom, so sorry AF showed. You must have some short cycles to test so soon again? 

I hope PCOSmom is ok. Haven't seen any posts in a while(unless I just missed them?) That OHSS stuff scares me, and I can't begin to imagine how painful it is.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Touch the Sky said:


> today my OH and i had a MUCH needed spa day. i feel totally out of it because i am so relaxed... amazing. next appt tomorrow, and most likely EC tuesday!!

wow, your hubby went to the spa with you? Mine acts like it's the worst place to be. I set up a "couples massage/training session" where he was supposed to learn how to give me a massage and I learned to how to give him one. Yeah, that was kind of a waste. His idea of giving me a massage is to run his hand up and down my back in the same place for a couple minutes and then is done... :dohh:

good luck for the EC!!!! 




JamerC77 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> First, wishing everyone tons of good luck and sending out positive thoughts to all of you.
> 
> I am starting my first (and hopefully last) IVF cycle. I fly down to Jacksonville on Thursday the 8th for my baseline ultrasound and mock transfer!!! So exciting! Target Egg Retrieval date is somewhere between September 28-30th.
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself and be a part of the group...

:wave: Good luck JamerC!!


Question for the IVFers -- are you all going under general anesthesia, or are there other options? General anesthesia freaks me out a bit... and after the lap I had in June I was pretty nauseous. But then again, not sure I'd want to be awake during the collection.... :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Well ladies I am very frustrated .... Back to the clinic this am for blood and ultrasound and the large follicles didn't grow much, one went from 1.5 to 1.6 so now I have 2 at 1.6, one at 1.5 and one at 1.4 and then lots that are smaller for a total of 9!! If the small ones get bigger I am at risk of having the cycle cancelled.

Anyone have this before?? I'm now down at dosing only 37.5IU Gonal F tonight and then back for more blood and u/s at 8am. Nothing like 8am visits all weekend on a long weekend for me and my hubby!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello Ladies~

Well, as I predicted, my Beta came back as negative :cry:

So I need to stop the Progesterone and wait for AF to show up. The doctor said he wanted to change my medication this time around and mentioned a combination of Lupron, Menopure and Follistim. 
More to come on that :)

Have a great Sunday everyone! Hubby is taking me out to eat at my favorite restaurant. What a sweetheart he is! :hugs2:


----------



## Springy

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hello Ladies~
> 
> Well, as I predicted, my Beta came back as negative :cry:
> 
> So I need to stop the Progesterone and wait for AF to show up. The doctor said he wanted to change my medication this time around and mentioned a combination of Lupron, Menopure and Follistim.
> More to come on that :)
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone! Hubby is taking me out to eat at my favorite restaurant. What a sweetheart he is! :hugs2:

Sorry to hear of the BFN Fallen :( Enjoy your dinner out at your favorite restaurant!!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*azLissie - 8/30 
Rona - 8/30 
Sweatpea70 - 8/31 
kissyfacelala - 9/1 
USAMOM - 09/2 
Fallen Ambers - 9/4 
adroplet - 9/7
Wishful Think - 9/13 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14
Touch the Sky - 9/20
*

Doing lots of [-o&lt; for :baby::baby:'s so we can all be on :cloud9:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Let me know if I missed anyone :)

Just in case you missed it ... I will not be doing to embryo transfer this month. My progesterone levels came back too high which makes it a votile enviroment for the eggies. I should know next Friday IF or HOW many survived to be frozen for next month :)

:hugs: to those whom had BFN's ... I know they are never easy to see....God knows, I know.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi all!
I am using Femara/Letrozole with a step-up protocol and Follistim and maybe a trigger (they haven't mentioned it) this month.

I am having my first IUI this month. I am not squeamish when it comes to pain, needles etc don't bother me. And I feel like a baby for asking...but do IUI's hurt? I think I'm just scared because my July D&C was hideously painful.

I pay out of pocket for everything. My husband picked up the meds the other day and it was $600. I knew it was going to be expensive, and I warned him, but it still freaked him out! lol poor guy.

Great luck to everyone!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Well ladies I am very frustrated .... Back to the clinic this am for blood and ultrasound and the large follicles didn't grow much, one went from 1.5 to 1.6 so now I have 2 at 1.6, one at 1.5 and one at 1.4 and then lots that are smaller for a total of 9!! If the small ones get bigger I am at risk of having the cycle cancelled.
> 
> Anyone have this before?? I'm now down at dosing only 37.5IU Gonal F tonight and then back for more blood and u/s at 8am. Nothing like 8am visits all weekend on a long weekend for me and my hubby!

Don't be discouraged ... From Friday to Sunday my follicles only averaged a 1mm per day. Sometimes it takes them a little longer to gain some gusto. Also, follicles that are 15mm or bigger can contain a mature egg. This was proven at my egg retrieval. I only had about 7 follicles over 18mm, but they retrieved 18!!!! Chin up!!! That Gonal F will help them along .... I promise that. :flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi all!
> I am using Femara/Letrozole with a step-up protocol and Follistim and maybe a trigger (they haven't mentioned it) this month.
> 
> I am having my first IUI this month. I am not squeamish when it comes to pain, needles etc don't bother me. And I feel like a baby for asking...but do IUI's hurt? I think I'm just scared because my July D&C was hideously painful.
> 
> I pay out of pocket for everything. My husband picked up the meds the other day and it was $600. I knew it was going to be expensive, and I warned him, but it still freaked him out! lol poor guy.
> 
> Great luck to everyone!

IUI's should "not" be painful. There will be a little discomfort like your annual pap smear. 

Trust me, I know all about paying cash out of pocket. This years grand total for us is upward of $35,000 so far and we aren't pregnant yet!!:wacko:


----------



## JanetPlanet

> This years grand total for us is upward of $35,000 so far and we aren't pregnant yet!!

Holy Cow!! 

Now that we're using meds and IUI's, money is going to start flying out the window. It's even harder now because my son's in college, and that's super expensive too. When it rains.......


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Any updates on the August testers and early September testers?? Sorry if I missed anyone.
> 
> azLissie - 8/30
> Rona - 8/30
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31
> kissyfacelala 9/1
> USAMOM 09/2
> Fallen Ambers 9/4
> adroplet 9/7
> 
> Anyone need to be added to September?? Just reply to this message and I will get it updated.
> 
> I am out this month but will try to update this list as much as possible. :)

Me! Me! :wave:

September 14th is the day!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Janet -- no IUIs don't hurt! Like PCOS said, no worse than your average annual exam. This time around the lady seemed to have a heck of a time figuring out where to put the catheter. It took at least five minutes if not more. And though it wasn't fun to be laying there that long having this woman's head between my knees, it wasn't painful.

The shots aren't painful either. The Follistim pen is teeeeeeny tiny. 

The worst part for me was the mental side of it. It's a big step up from just testing to suddenly treating. So take it easy on yourself!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm not worried about the shots at all. And now -thanks to you guys- I'm not too worried about the IUI either!

I'll be testing around September 30th. lmao but that's a lie, cuz I know I'll be testing as soon as the day after the IUI. POAS addict here!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am very frustrated .... Back to the clinic this am for blood and ultrasound and the large follicles didn't grow much, one went from 1.5 to 1.6 so now I have 2 at 1.6, one at 1.5 and one at 1.4 and then lots that are smaller for a total of 9!! If the small ones get bigger I am at risk of having the cycle cancelled.
> 
> Anyone have this before?? I'm now down at dosing only 37.5IU Gonal F tonight and then back for more blood and u/s at 8am. Nothing like 8am visits all weekend on a long weekend for me and my hubby!
> 
> Don't be discouraged ... From Friday to Sunday my follicles only averaged a 1mm per day. Sometimes it takes them a little longer to gain some gusto. Also, follicles that are 15mm or bigger can contain a mature egg. This was proven at my egg retrieval. I only had about 7 follicles over 18mm, but they retrieved 18!!!! Chin up!!! That Gonal F will help them along .... I promise that. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Mandy! I am more worried about the small ones catching up and then them telling me that I have TOO many to do the IUI. They will only do it with under 6 follicles so 3 of these bad boys better stay small and not contain an egg! I'm happy with the several I do have that will be large enough for IUI. I just need them to get SLIGHTLY bigger so that they can trigger tomorrow.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I can tell you this with my experience ... I actually had follies shrink ... I remember about 3 months ago I had 4 follicles all around 14mm on CD10. My CD12 ultrasound came and I only had 1 follicle 18mm and the rest were smaller than 10mm ... they actually SHRUNK! Keep positive, our bodies are so complicated ... it's impossible to predict what can happen.


----------



## JanetPlanet

So excuse my ignorance. I'm trying to get up to speed on these things. Usually I'm a researchaholic. But I'm trying not to do that right now because I find that the more the read, the less I feel I know. It seems that every doctor has a different protocol and opinion on everything. It's hard to know who to trust.

So, why can't you have an IUI if you have more than 6 follicles? Is it because of the risk of multiples?


----------



## Springy

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi all!
> I am using Femara/Letrozole with a step-up protocol and Follistim and maybe a trigger (they haven't mentioned it) this month.
> 
> I am having my first IUI this month. I am not squeamish when it comes to pain, needles etc don't bother me. And I feel like a baby for asking...but do IUI's hurt? I think I'm just scared because my July D&C was hideously painful.
> 
> I pay out of pocket for everything. My husband picked up the meds the other day and it was $600. I knew it was going to be expensive, and I warned him, but it still freaked him out! lol poor guy.
> 
> Great luck to everyone!

Janet - I am the BIGGEST baby when it comes to needles and I have had NO issue with the needles and self injecting this month.

The one thing that I can tell you is to make sure you let the alcohol dry as boy does it sting if you inject to soon! I have also found that I can't feel it at all if you really make sure to use a 90 degree angle when injecting!

And I too know all about Out Of Pocket expenses! My Gonal F pen this month was $972 and I may need more tomorrow and my trigger shot is $85 so I'm up over 1K for ONE month of treatment! 

And - like the others have said the IUI itself is just like a pap smear. Maybe some more cramping than a pap but the procedure itself is not painful.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I can tell you this with my experience ... I actually had follies shrink ... I remember about 3 months ago I had 4 follicles all around 14mm on CD10. My CD12 ultrasound came and I only had 1 follicle 18mm and the rest were smaller than 10mm ... they actually SHRUNK! Keep positive, our bodies are so complicated ... it's impossible to predict what can happen.

NEVER thought I would be praying for shrinkage ;) hehe


----------



## Springy

JanetPlanet said:


> So excuse my ignorance. I'm trying to get up to speed on these things. Usually I'm a researchaholic. But I'm trying not to do that right now because I find that the more the read, the less I feel I know. It seems that every doctor has a different protocol and opinion on everything. It's hard to know who to trust.
> 
> So, why can't you have an IUI if you have more than 6 follicles? Is it because of the risk of multiples?

Yep - risk of multiples so most places will not do an IUI with > 6 follicles. They told me everyday this week that they are generally looking for 3 to 5 good sized follicles to do the IUI.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks for the advice Springy. I will follow those instructions for my shots!

I'm still confused about the >6 follicle thing. Isn't it extremely unlikely that all of these mature follicles will pop eggs AND be fertilised? 

I'm ancient and am running against the clock so I don't care if I have 75 mature follicles, they better do the IUI!! Wow, that sounded a lot more aggressive than I intended. lol Sorry.

I would LOVE to have multiples. As long as it didn't cause any problems for the babies. Although...I remember how exhausted and crazy I felt with just one baby.......hmmmm I still feel exhausted and crazy and he's in college!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

just remember if you're doing a trigger shot, like Ovidrel, you will get positive HPTs for several days after the IUI. Go ahead and pee on whatever you want rofl:) just be aware that you can get false positives unless you wait long enough!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I went in for my CD10 scan and had 30 follicles!!!! Trust me, it is NOT safe for you or the babies to continue with IUI if you have more than 7 follicles. 

If you are using a trigger shot, the likelihood of all follicles to pop is almost 95%! If your husband has good sperm count, the odds of more than multiple follicles fertilizing is still just as possible as only 1 maturing .... since science says the sperm just bump into the egg. 

My doctor asked me since I had so many follicles ... "what would you do if you went for your 6 week ultrasound and saw 8 little heartbeats?". Since selective reduction was NOT an option, I decided IUI was not the right answer at this time. 

Although the success rates of IUI are not real high, science is unpredictable. There was a show recently on TLC where the gal had 5 babies ... FROM IUI!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Oh yeah, I forgot about the trigger shot. :dohh: How am I going to remember everything?


----------



## JanetPlanet

> Although the success rates of IUI are not real high

But it's higher than natural right?


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> I would LOVE to have multiples. As long as it didn't cause any problems for the babies.

Unfortunately, all multiple pregnancies pose risks to the fetuses. Even twin pregnancies. 
The odds just get worse the more babies you carry.


----------



## readyformore

Anyone doing femara, or has tried femara?

I usually ov cd 16+. Doc told me ov would be later with femara, but I had ov pain and ewcm on cd8! I'm thinking I ov on cd9, which would be crazy for me.


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm on Femara with a step-up protocol, but I'm only on CD4 and have only taken it twice. Sorry, that's not very helpful.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JanetPlanet said:


> Although the success rates of IUI are not real high
> 
> But it's higher than natural right?Click to expand...

They say 26% ... I think its higher than natural


----------



## Springy

I agree that my risk for multiples increases and we recognize this and are ok with the risk. And I do believe that my chances to have all 6 fertilize & implant are slim as it has now been 22 months and we have yet to have one fertilize and implant .... and hubby has good sperm counts (recall April 321 million with 99% motility and 123 million with 99% motility) so there is a GOOD chance we could end up with multiples! At this point I actually want twins. Instant family for us and we would be done and I would never have to deal with this TTC insanity again!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

YA me too, twins or even triplets are ok. Although, 1 baby is extremely hard work! But, I would not be able to do 5, 6 or 7 babies.


----------



## JanetPlanet

PCOS, sorry for my dumb questions. You had your IVF done right? Does that mean that the eggs were retrieved, fertilized and then put back in? What's the next step?


----------



## readyformore

I remember my IVF consult with my RE for my first son.

We had declined injectable IUI due to possibility of high order multiples and she knew that.
So, she asked if we would consider selective reduction if needed with IVF. 
I asked her why I would need to consider it if I'm only transferring 2 (maybe 3) back.
She said "Well, if we transfer 3 and all 3 split you could end up with 6 embryos."

I'm not sure how I kept myself from laughing in her face, lol.

I couldn't get pregnant with 1 baby and now she's imagining that all of the embryos will stick and split!
I found that a tad unlikely, lol!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My eggs are still harvesting :)

Transfer isn't till next month :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

oooohhh. Best of luck!:dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh and another thing Springy, I would totally want to do the IUI with 7 follicles. :) I was just saying having my 30, there was no way I could.


----------



## usamom

SquirrelGirl said:


> :hugs: usa mom, so sorry AF showed. You must have some short cycles to test so soon again?
> 
> I hope PCOSmom is ok. Haven't seen any posts in a while(unless I just missed them?) That OHSS stuff scares me, and I can't begin to imagine how painful it is.

Thanks squirrel.. Yes- my cycles are short and the meds make them even shorter. I estimate my next IUI between the 15-16 and then testing two weeks after that. This one is going to work- I just know it.


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh and another thing Springy, I would totally want to do the IUI with 7 follicles. :) I was just saying having my 30, there was no way I could.

i had 7 follies for my july iui and my dr was pretty happy about that, although i still had a BFN :(

i read through the posts but there were so many pages i lost track.. sorry i can't address everyone... so i guess i'm just posting an update on myself. how selfish, lol. 

i had an appt today, i have 17 follies ranging from 13-19. my dr changed the plan and i'm stimming one more day (today), i have another appt tomorrow (like springy, a weekend of 8 am appts, ugh!), EC moved to 9/7 and ET 9/10. 

good luck everyone :happydance:


----------



## Sweetpea70

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *azLissie - 8/30
> Rona - 8/30
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31
> kissyfacelala - 9/1
> USAMOM - 09/2
> Fallen Ambers - 9/4
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> *
> 
> Doing lots of [-o&lt; for :baby::baby:'s so we can all be on :cloud9:

You can mark me down for a bfn.....next u/s is scheduled for the 9th...I'm taking Femara now...so maybe this change will do the trick...(not sure when IUI will be done yet)

Good luck to everyone still out there in the game and good luck to everyone starting their cycles!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs: so sorry sweetpea!


We really need some BFPs in here! :cry:


----------



## usamom

So sorry sweetpea!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh and another thing Springy, I would totally want to do the IUI with 7 follicles. :) I was just saying having my 30, there was no way I could.
> 
> i had 7 follies for my july iui and my dr was pretty happy about that, although i still had a BFN :(
> 
> i read through the posts but there were so many pages i lost track.. sorry i can't address everyone... so i guess i'm just posting an update on myself. how selfish, lol.
> 
> i had an appt today, i have 17 follies ranging from 13-19. my dr changed the plan and i'm stimming one more day (today), i have another appt tomorrow (like springy, a weekend of 8 am appts, ugh!), EC moved to 9/7 and ET 9/10.
> 
> good luck everyone :happydance:Click to expand...

17 follies....wohoo that's a jump from your last scan right?! I have to say waiting to hear about the embryo's is worse than the 2ww!! Soon you'll be there with me!! I sooooo know this will be your bfp!!


----------



## adroplet

Sweetpea.....:hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh and another thing Springy, I would totally want to do the IUI with 7 follicles. :) I was just saying having my 30, there was no way I could.
> 
> i had 7 follies for my july iui and my dr was pretty happy about that, although i still had a BFN :(
> 
> i read through the posts but there were so many pages i lost track.. sorry i can't address everyone... so i guess i'm just posting an update on myself. how selfish, lol.
> 
> i had an appt today, i have 17 follies ranging from 13-19. my dr changed the plan and i'm stimming one more day (today), i have another appt tomorrow (like springy, a weekend of 8 am appts, ugh!), EC moved to 9/7 and ET 9/10.
> 
> good luck everyone :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 17 follies....wohoo that's a jump from your last scan right?! I have to say waiting to hear about the embryo's is worse than the 2ww!! Soon you'll be there with me!! I sooooo know this will be your bfp!!Click to expand...

well at my last appt he was having a hard time finding my ovary, and ended up pressing on my abdomen to get it in view, and i was sooo uncomfortable so i think he didn't measure all the follies that side. there are 8 on the right and 9 on the left :)

yeah, i'm hoping the embryo wait isnt that bad. i'm doing a 3dt and i'm hoping it goes by fast!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey...boarding to paris in 20 minutes...having a fabulous time....

AF showed up again.....onto cycle # whatever...lost count...oh well try again soon....

hugs


----------



## JanetPlanet

Have a safe trip! And have fun!


----------



## augustluvers

Kissy ~ sorry about the :witch: :hugs:

For those of you who test out the HCG shot... How long did it take for it to go away?

I'm only 6dpo so I know I have a ways to go, but I just wanted to compare and see how long I might be seeing a positive pregnancy test?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I've not tested it out, but I think the consensus is usually around 10 days or so for the trigger to leave your system.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh and another thing Springy, I would totally want to do the IUI with 7 follicles. :) I was just saying having my 30, there was no way I could.

Today had a scan and it was 5 really good sized follicles (19, 2x18, 17 and 16) and there were a few other small ones (13 and 14 I believe) so we had the discussion about multiples being a higher risk, even higher a risk with IUI etc. but my husband and I are ok with it as we don't believe that all 5 or 6 would fertilize and implant this one month! So we triggered today!! IUI tomorrow and Wednesday which means my beta / test date would be the 21st of September!!!



Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh and another thing Springy, I would totally want to do the IUI with 7 follicles. :) I was just saying having my 30, there was no way I could.
> 
> i had 7 follies for my july iui and my dr was pretty happy about that, although i still had a BFN :(
> 
> i read through the posts but there were so many pages i lost track.. sorry i can't address everyone... so i guess i'm just posting an update on myself. how selfish, lol.
> 
> i had an appt today, i have 17 follies ranging from 13-19. my dr changed the plan and i'm stimming one more day (today), i have another appt tomorrow (like springy, a weekend of 8 am appts, ugh!), EC moved to 9/7 and ET 9/10.
> 
> good luck everyone :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY to more follicles for you Touch!!! That's awesome (minus the 8am appointments - NOT so fun on a long weekend!!!!) Touch we will be in the dreaded TWW again together. Nice to have some familiar company with me this month :) Maybe this is our LAST TWW and soon we will both have our bumps!!!!



Sweetpea70 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *azLissie - 8/30
> Rona - 8/30
> Sweatpea70 - 8/31
> kissyfacelala - 9/1
> USAMOM - 09/2
> Fallen Ambers - 9/4
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> *
> 
> Doing lots of [-o&lt; for :baby::baby:'s so we can all be on :cloud9:
> 
> You can mark me down for a bfn.....next u/s is scheduled for the 9th...I'm taking Femara now...so maybe this change will do the trick...(not sure when IUI will be done yet)
> 
> Good luck to everyone still out there in the game and good luck to everyone starting their cycles!Click to expand...

Sweatpea70 I'm SO sorry for the BFN. :hugs: As hard as it is try and stay positive - I know I know - easier said than done.


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> hey...boarding to paris in 20 minutes...having a fabulous time....
> 
> AF showed up again.....onto cycle # whatever...lost count...oh well try again soon....
> 
> hugs

Oh kissyfacelala - I'm SO sorry to hear that AF reared her ugly head on your vacation!!!!! We will catch up when you are back in Ont. Hope you at least enjoyed your 10 days away in Europe! :hugs:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Corr im so confused with all these numbers and drug names! I Have my first iui consultation soon so i have no idea what your all on about haha so i hope to know abit more as i go along my journey


----------



## Mrs C P

Hello everyone

can I join? I've just got back home from the Clinic, just had IUI for the first time. phew, glad i got through that without crying, am a bit tearful but think its probably all the anticipation and nervousness of failure. I was hoping to go through IUI very quietly with no fuss as i used to get soooo upset when AF arrived so trying to put it all to the back of my mind. easily said than done eh girls?

I was wondering if anyone has just had or about to have their first IUI also? would be great to chat with you girls, I hope I can be supportive too.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hooray for triggering Springy!!!! I tell you what, the TWW is kinda nice because it means NO APPOINTMENTS for a while!!! :haha: 

Hiya new ladies! Good luck!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:yipee:Springy:yipee:

That's a PERFECT number!!! YEEHAWWWW!!!! You are on your way to mommyhood!!!!!

I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs C P

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hooray for triggering Springy!!!! I tell you what, the TWW is kinda nice because it means NO APPOINTMENTS for a while!!! :haha:
> 
> Very true!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:yipee: Surprise phone call today :yipee:

:yipee: 5 strong embies and a few weak ones that may still grow :yipee:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :yipee: Surprise phone call today :yipee:
> 
> :yipee: 5 strong embies and a few weak ones that may grow still :yipee:

That's AWESOME news!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs C P

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :yipee: Surprise phone call today :yipee:
> 
> :yipee: 5 strong embies and a few weak ones that may still grow :yipee:

hi PCOSMontoOne

thats fantastic news!!! you must be very happy to have so many doing so well!!! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Mrs C P said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hooray for triggering Springy!!!! I tell you what, the TWW is kinda nice because it means NO APPOINTMENTS for a while!!! :haha:
> 
> Very true!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am PARTICULARLY looking forward to my day off from being a "pin" cushion!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs C P

Springy said:


> I am PARTICULARLY looking forward to my day off from being a "pin" cushion!!!

I hear ya. I have tiny little bruises all over my belly AND its swollen, no wait, thats all the pizza and chocolate i've been treating myself to whilst stabbing myself - girls gotta have something nice whilst injecting eh?


----------



## adroplet

augustluvers said:


> Kissy ~ sorry about the :witch: :hugs:
> 
> For those of you who test out the HCG shot... How long did it take for it to go away?
> 
> I'm only 6dpo so I know I have a ways to go, but I just wanted to compare and see how long I might be seeing a positive pregnancy test?

by 10 days it was out.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy, your follies sound great!! i'm so happy/excited for you! and we will be in the 2ww together, yay :happydance:

PCOSmom- excellent!!!

as for me, i had my last appt today, hooray! i have 12 good follies that range from 19-20mm, and a few smaller ones that probably will not catch up. i trigger tonight at 11pm and EC is wednesday at 10am. then the transfer is 9/10 :) i feel good, not too bloated or anything. i've been getting a touch of nausea on and off but otherwise everything is good. i am happy that it is finally time!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Did anyone that was doing an ivf get pics of the embies?


----------



## Touch the Sky

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Did anyone that was doing an ivf get pics of the embies?

i was told that they'll give me a pic of the embryos on the day of the transfer


----------



## snl41296

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :yipee: Surprise phone call today :yipee:
> 
> :yipee: 5 strong embies and a few weak ones that may still grow :yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

SPRINGY AND MANDY ~ I'm so happy for you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi all!
> I am using Femara/Letrozole with a step-up protocol and Follistim and maybe a trigger (they haven't mentioned it) this month.
> 
> I am having my first IUI this month. I am not squeamish when it comes to pain, needles etc don't bother me. And I feel like a baby for asking...but do IUI's hurt? I think I'm just scared because my July D&C was hideously painful.
> 
> I pay out of pocket for everything. My husband picked up the meds the other day and it was $600. I knew it was going to be expensive, and I warned him, but it still freaked him out! lol poor guy.
> 
> Great luck to everyone!

Hi Janet! I am a little late replying to this post, have been away all weekend. It has peaked my interest because I am going for a D&C on Thursday. Do you mind elaborating on 'hideously painful'? I am getting worried!


----------



## usamom

welcome mrs c p!! I'm doing IUIs too, but I'm a couple weeks behind you. TTC my second child via IUI. Best of luck to you!


----------



## usamom

Congrats springy and PCOCS! Looking good for both of you this month! How exciting!


----------



## usamom

augustluvers said:


> Kissy ~ sorry about the :witch: :hugs:
> 
> For those of you who test out the HCG shot... How long did it take for it to go away?
> 
> I'm only 6dpo so I know I have a ways to go, but I just wanted to compare and see how long I might be seeing a positive pregnancy test?

I tested mine out and it was gone by day 7, but I know that's early by most standards.


----------



## Harvest2009

Ladies, I have missed so much. Was at a family reunion all weekend. So sorry to all the BFNs :( never gets any easier. Welcome to all the new ladies! Same goes for me, I try to reply to what sticks in my mind and don't mean to miss anyone, sorry in advance if I do :) GL to everyone who has had IUIs recently, FX for you all :)
Touch, GL with you EC! can't wait to hear all about it, I am sure it will go really well for you, I am crossing everything for you :) Your spa day sounded amazing, so jealous!
PCOS-great news on the embies! You must be so excited to have them put back next month. Hope your OHSS has calmed down!
Springy-GL with the IUIs lady :) Everything sounds like it is lining up perfectly for you, YAY, finally!
AFM I am having the laminaria put in on Wednesday afternoon and then the D&C Thursday morning. I am a little nervous about the anaesthetic and pain afterwards but hopefully it will all be worth it and we can start the IVF soon after.


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Ladies, I have missed so much. Was at a family reunion all weekend. So sorry to all the BFNs :( never gets any easier. Welcome to all the new ladies! Same goes for me, I try to reply to what sticks in my mind and don't mean to miss anyone, sorry in advance if I do :) GL to everyone who has had IUIs recently, FX for you all :)
> Touch, GL with you EC! can't wait to hear all about it, I am sure it will go really well for you, I am crossing everything for you :) Your spa day sounded amazing, so jealous!
> PCOS-great news on the embies! You must be so excited to have them put back next month. Hope your OHSS has calmed down!
> Springy-GL with the IUIs lady :) Everything sounds like it is lining up perfectly for you, YAY, finally!
> AFM I am having the laminaria put in on Wednesday afternoon and then the D&C Thursday morning. I am a little nervous about the anaesthetic and pain afterwards but hopefully it will all be worth it and we can start the IVF soon after.

GL with the D&C this week Harvest!!! No matter how painful, or how bad you think this could be the end result, your IVF cycle & a BFP, will be TOTALLY worth it!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Harvest~ GL with D&C this week. I hope everything turns out perfectly for you and not so much pain. Like Springy said, it'll be worth it in the end.

USAMOM ~ Thanks for replying to my question before. I didn't test today. But I might tomorrow morning just to see. I read on another site of a girl who tested everyday, her test at first got lighter and then around 8dpo got darker and darker, she ended up being pregnant! Lucky her huh? 

As for me ~ 7dpo today :happydance: I'm findinf the days slowly passing by :haha: Tomorrow is my Progestorone blood test. My temp went down a little today, and I'm having a little cramping here and there, nothing painful though. And my poor chest hurts like a mother, so so so so sore! Today I'm already experiencing hotflashes. I kep complaining about how hot it was getting ready for work this morning, but everyone at home kept saying that it was me, and that the house was actaully very cool. :blush: Also, I start my first Master's Program class tonight... so excited!


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - Well IUI is done :) 19.8 million with 99% motility while I know that close to 20 million is a lot it is WAY down for DH so I was quite upset before the IUI. Needless to say DH and I will be having a chat tonight about that as I'm not going to pump myself full of drugs and him continue to not eat / drink healthy or go to the gym .... this takes TWO of us!!! That's my rant for this morning .... 

On a positive note, the doctor who did the IUI today was REALLY good - didn't even feel anything and he reiterated that I have 5 good follicles!

Stay positive Augustluvers! Its still only 7dpo :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have missed so much. Was at a family reunion all weekend. So sorry to all the BFNs :( never gets any easier. Welcome to all the new ladies! Same goes for me, I try to reply to what sticks in my mind and don't mean to miss anyone, sorry in advance if I do :) GL to everyone who has had IUIs recently, FX for you all :)
> Touch, GL with you EC! can't wait to hear all about it, I am sure it will go really well for you, I am crossing everything for you :) Your spa day sounded amazing, so jealous!
> PCOS-great news on the embies! You must be so excited to have them put back next month. Hope your OHSS has calmed down!
> Springy-GL with the IUIs lady :) Everything sounds like it is lining up perfectly for you, YAY, finally!
> AFM I am having the laminaria put in on Wednesday afternoon and then the D&C Thursday morning. I am a little nervous about the anaesthetic and pain afterwards but hopefully it will all be worth it and we can start the IVF soon after.
> 
> GL with the D&C this week Harvest!!! No matter how painful, or how bad you think this could be the end result, your IVF cycle & a BFP, will be TOTALLY worth it!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Springy and August, you are both totally right, it will all be worth it one day soon :) Isn't your IUI today Springy? how did it go?


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - Well IUI is done :) 19.8 million with 99% motility while I know that close to 20 million is a lot it is WAY down for DH so I was quite upset before the IUI. Needless to say DH and I will be having a chat tonight about that as I'm not going to pump myself full of drugs and him continue to not eat / drink healthy or go to the gym .... this takes TWO of us!!! That's my rant for this morning ....
> 
> On a positive note, the doctor who did the IUI today was REALLY good - didn't even feel anything and he reiterated that I have 5 good follicles!
> 
> Stay positive Augustluvers! Its still only 7dpo :)

OOps we must have hit send at the same time, lol! Try not to get too stressed, 20million is still great! It only takes 1 and with 5 eggs there are so many targets! Exciting much? this could be it!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

augustluvers said:


> Harvest~ GL with D&C this week. I hope everything turns out perfectly for you and not so much pain. Like Springy said, it'll be worth it in the end.
> 
> USAMOM ~ Thanks for replying to my question before. I didn't test today. But I might tomorrow morning just to see. I read on another site of a girl who tested everyday, her test at first got lighter and then around 8dpo got darker and darker, she ended up being pregnant! Lucky her huh?
> 
> As for me ~ 7dpo today :happydance: I'm findinf the days slowly passing by :haha: Tomorrow is my Progestorone blood test. My temp went down a little today, and I'm having a little cramping here and there, nothing painful though. And my poor chest hurts like a mother, so so so so sore! Today I'm already experiencing hotflashes. I kep complaining about how hot it was getting ready for work this morning, but everyone at home kept saying that it was me, and that the house was actaully very cool. :blush: Also, I start my first Master's Program class tonight... so excited!

Hang in there August! only a few more days to till testing. Isn't progesterone great? GL with the classes tonight!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - Well IUI is done :) 19.8 million with 99% motility while I know that close to 20 million is a lot it is WAY down for DH so I was quite upset before the IUI. Needless to say DH and I will be having a chat tonight about that as I'm not going to pump myself full of drugs and him continue to not eat / drink healthy or go to the gym .... this takes TWO of us!!! That's my rant for this morning ....
> 
> On a positive note, the doctor who did the IUI today was REALLY good - didn't even feel anything and he reiterated that I have 5 good follicles!
> 
> Stay positive Augustluvers! Its still only 7dpo :)

It only takes 1 springy!! yay for 5 follies! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> It only takes 1 springy!! yay for 5 follies! :happydance: :happydance:




Harvest2009 said:


> OOps we must have hit send at the same time, lol! Try not to get too stressed, 20million is still great! It only takes 1 and with 5 eggs there are so many targets! Exciting much? this could be it!!!

I know I know ... only takes one ;) however when you compare the numbers to the 321 million and 121 million before I was devastated!!!!

He hasn't been working out lately and has been, because of the summer, hitting the pub more often so I'm sure the beer has affected things .... and he isn't even that big of a drinker but clearly eating healthy, working out and cutting out alcohol altogether does make a difference!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - Well IUI is done :) 19.8 million with 99% motility while I know that close to 20 million is a lot it is WAY down for DH so I was quite upset before the IUI. Needless to say DH and I will be having a chat tonight about that as I'm not going to pump myself full of drugs and him continue to not eat / drink healthy or go to the gym .... this takes TWO of us!!! That's my rant for this morning ....
> 
> On a positive note, the doctor who did the IUI today was REALLY good - didn't even feel anything and he reiterated that I have 5 good follicles!
> 
> Stay positive Augustluvers! Its still only 7dpo :)

I know you are bummed about the number, but I still think it is a GREAT number! My husband never has more than 26 million (and the motility has never been above 90%). I would start him on a vitamin/no alcohol regimen. 

I think your chances this month are VERY good! Sounds a lot like the IUI that I got pregnant with my daughter. Just relax and rest ... let everything take its course.


----------



## Mrs C P

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - Well IUI is done :) 19.8 million with 99% motility while I know that close to 20 million is a lot it is WAY down for DH so I was quite upset before the IUI. Needless to say DH and I will be having a chat tonight about that as I'm not going to pump myself full of drugs and him continue to not eat / drink healthy or go to the gym .... this takes TWO of us!!! That's my rant for this morning ....
> 
> On a positive note, the doctor who did the IUI today was REALLY good - didn't even feel anything and he reiterated that I have 5 good follicles!
> 
> Stay positive Augustluvers! Its still only 7dpo :)

HI Springy, 5 good follies and 20 mill spermies, they'll defo hit the target, oh and DH had only 18mill when doing the test a while back and they didnt seem concerned at all. going to call my FS tomorrow to find out what his levels were for the IUI as i've no idea.

:dust:


----------



## hockey24

So for those ladies who did or are doing IVF - at what point do you take the BCP's? I'm trying to decide when I want to do IVF but not sure on timing. If you take BCP's, does that mean the month before IVF you are out of commission on TTC? 

I am hoping to do IUI this month. Take October off for mental break. Start 1 month of injectables in late October with IUI to see if that works and then do my first IVF in November if still needed. But that timeline could change if you can't TTC the month before IVF. 

What is your experience?


----------



## Touch the Sky

hockey24 said:


> So for those ladies who did or are doing IVF - at what point do you take the BCP's? I'm trying to decide when I want to do IVF but not sure on timing. If you take BCP's, does that mean the month before IVF you are out of commission on TTC?
> 
> I am hoping to do IUI this month. Take October off for mental break. Start 1 month of injectables in late October with IUI to see if that works and then do my first IVF in November if still needed. But that timeline could change if you can't TTC the month before IVF.
> 
> What is your experience?

yeah, you take the cycle prior to IVF off from TTC. i was initially put on the BCP to treat my cysts on 7/25. we also decided to go forward with IVF that same day. i stayed on the pill through 8/21. i started down regging 8/15 and stimming 8/26. my IVF is this week


----------



## lochbride

I've been AWOL for a bit so hope you don't mind me showing my face again. Was way too miserable to post after 1st IUI was a BFN a couple of weeks ago. The blood test results weren't a surprise after a neg POAS on DPIUI14. Totally devestating but have picked myself back up and getting back on the ride with injections starting Monday (menopur). Fingers crossed for IUI #2 right?! 

Hope everyone is doing well - fingers crossed for everyone! :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:dance: It's official ... we have 5 frosty's :cold: -- they were frozen yesterday.

There are a couple more that they are letting grow another day to see if they will turn out. Praying for those lil :baby: :baby: too!!!


----------



## adroplet

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - Well IUI is done :) 19.8 million with 99% motility while I know that close to 20 million is a lot it is WAY down for DH so I was quite upset before the IUI. Needless to say DH and I will be having a chat tonight about that as I'm not going to pump myself full of drugs and him continue to not eat / drink healthy or go to the gym .... this takes TWO of us!!! That's my rant for this morning ....
> 
> On a positive note, the doctor who did the IUI today was REALLY good - didn't even feel anything and he reiterated that I have 5 good follicles!
> 
> Stay positive Augustluvers! Its still only 7dpo :)

Great news!! good luck & positive vibes.
:dust::dust:


----------



## adroplet

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :dance: It's official ... we have 5 frosty's :cold: -- they were frozen yesterday.
> 
> There are a couple more that they are letting grow another day to see if they will turn out. Praying for those lil :baby: :baby: too!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on the 5!!! :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :dance: It's official ... we have 5 frosty's :cold: -- they were frozen yesterday.
> 
> There are a couple more that they are letting grow another day to see if they will turn out. Praying for those lil :baby: :baby: too!!!

That is FANTASTIC news!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Harvest2009

hockey24 said:


> So for those ladies who did or are doing IVF - at what point do you take the BCP's? I'm trying to decide when I want to do IVF but not sure on timing. If you take BCP's, does that mean the month before IVF you are out of commission on TTC?
> 
> I am hoping to do IUI this month. Take October off for mental break. Start 1 month of injectables in late October with IUI to see if that works and then do my first IVF in November if still needed. But that timeline could change if you can't TTC the month before IVF.
> 
> What is your experience?

Hi Hockey, I think that it depends on what protocol you are on as to wether you will be put on the bcp before your IVF cycle. I am on an antagonist protocol and do have to take them for at least 3 weeks before stating stimms. But I know that there are tons of different protocols and for some of them you don't have to take the bcp first. Another girl on one of these forums never took the pill before stimming so you might want to ask your Dr what protocol he would put you on :) Hopefully you won't even need to worry about it and the IUI will work!


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :dance: It's official ... we have 5 frosty's :cold: -- they were frozen yesterday.
> 
> There are a couple more that they are letting grow another day to see if they will turn out. Praying for those lil :baby: :baby: too!!!

WOW PCOS you must be ecstatic!!!!!!!!!!! Yay for frostie babies :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :dance: It's official ... we have 5 frosty's :cold: -- they were frozen yesterday.
> 
> There are a couple more that they are letting grow another day to see if they will turn out. Praying for those lil :baby: :baby: too!!!

YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> :dance: It's official ... we have 5 frosty's :cold: -- they were frozen yesterday.
> 
> There are a couple more that they are letting grow another day to see if they will turn out. Praying for those lil :baby: :baby: too!!!
> 
> YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Do you think that's a good number??? I am excited for more than 3 ... but I'm not sure how my numbers compare to others, ya know?! My hubby thinks that is plenty ... I just did some research that says normally 65% of embryo's survive the thaw (which means I'd only have 3 eggs, and 1 FET at best). I hate putting so much thought into this. :dohh:


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah it's a great number! don't research, just relax and go with the flow :) remember, god has a plan.. so no stressing dear :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> yeah it's a great number! don't research, just relax and go with the flow :) remember, god has a plan.. so no stressing dear :hugs:

Unfortunately, I have OCD when it comes to TTC :winkwink: I'd pretty much do/try anything if it meant I would get pregnant!! :blush:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> yeah it's a great number! don't research, just relax and go with the flow :) remember, god has a plan.. so no stressing dear :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately, I have OCD when it comes to TTC :winkwink: I'd pretty much do/try anything if it meant I would get pregnant!! :blush:Click to expand...

well, yeah. i think we all feel that way, or at least i do. it's so much easier to GIVE the advice than to take it! :rofl:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> yeah it's a great number! don't research, just relax and go with the flow :) remember, god has a plan.. so no stressing dear :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately, I have OCD when it comes to TTC :winkwink: I'd pretty much do/try anything if it meant I would get pregnant!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> well, yeah. i think we all feel that way, or at least i do. it's so much easier to GIVE the advice than to take it! :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm talking extreme measures :haha: If someone said eating a sewer roach every day would get me there .... well then by all means ... :munch::toothpick:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

omg congratz on your five frosty:happydance::happydance::happydance: whoot whoot


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Um, I was right there with you until you said sewer roach, PCOS! :rofl:

I'd do *NEARLY* anything. 


And now with the thought of roaches, I've completely forgotten what else was posted! :dohh:


----------



## usamom

Thanks for the good chuckle today... eating roaches?? wow.. that's dedication- but I bet I'd do it if they told me it would work!

PCOCS- congrats on the 5! I'll keep my fingers crossed that the others have some success too.. 5 is still a great number!

Loch- so sorry about the BFN.. Best of luck with IUI#2.. I'm right there with you this month.

August- wow.. that would be so awesome! I didn't read about testing out the HCG in time last cycle- so I kind of jumped in half way through. I'll definitely be testing every day as soon as I do the trigger.

Springy- congrats on the IUI! Follies are great! I only had two follies with my first IUI four years ago-and I got pregnant with two (using frozen donor sperm). You'll be fine!! 

:dust: to all of us!


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Um, I was right there with you until you said sewer roach, PCOS! :rofl:
> 
> I'd do *NEARLY* anything.
> 
> 
> And now with the thought of roaches, I've completely forgotten what else was posted! :dohh:


I'm with Squirrel - I would do NEARLY anything! I have given up my caffeine, given up dairy, given up my pop and over come my totally irrational fear of needles, but I draw the line somewhere and I think it might be at the roaches ;) 

Mandy - I thing 5 is PERFECT!!! Its about quality of the frosties not the quantity of them. I have a really good feeling that this is the month for you - well later in the month when they transfer them :)

How are you feeling now? Is the OHSS going away??



usamom said:


> Thanks for the good chuckle today... eating roaches?? wow.. that's dedication- but I bet I'd do it if they told me it would work!
> 
> PCOCS- congrats on the 5! I'll keep my fingers crossed that the others have some success too.. 5 is still a great number!
> 
> Loch- so sorry about the BFN.. Best of luck with IUI#2.. I'm right there with you this month.
> 
> August- wow.. that would be so awesome! I didn't read about testing out the HCG in time last cycle- so I kind of jumped in half way through. I'll definitely be testing every day as soon as I do the trigger.
> 
> Springy- congrats on the IUI! Follies are great! I only had two follies with my first IUI four years ago-and I got pregnant with two (using frozen donor sperm). You'll be fine!!
> 
> :dust: to all of us!

Thanks USAMom - I'm feeling better about the numbers now and I am going to focus the next two weeks on just relaxing. I'll do some yoga, go to the gym, spend time with friends and just know that I have done all we can do this month and it is up to the higher power to grant me the baby that we so badly want.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Same here Springy, I've given up soda, alcohol, and my allergy medicine (SNIFFFF!). I've been walking more and eating better. I'm feeling pretty miserable today without my medicine, but if it would happen for me this month, I'd feel terrible that I'd taken it....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ya'all are wussies! Come on ... a little crunch crunch on a roachy isn't worth it?!?! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Same here Springy, I've given up soda, alcohol, and my allergy medicine (SNIFFFF!). I've been walking more and eating better. I'm feeling pretty miserable today without my medicine, but if it would happen for me this month, I'd feel terrible that I'd taken it....

I used to pop advil like it was candy even at the slightest sign of a headache .... not anymore! I fight through until its unbearable then I take it.

I haven't cut out alcohol altogether, we discussed this with our OBGYN and he said its everything in moderation. So my 1 or 2 glasses of wine or my 1 or 2 beers a week is hardly my issue. 

I have also lost some weight since we took our break - 13 pounds to be exact - still a way to go but its over 5% of my body weight, closer to 10% and that can't hurt my chances!

Back in April I had a HORRIBLE head cold, flu after my IUI and I suffered through the entire two weeks without a drop of cold medication - it was pure hell but I knew if I took it I would feel guilty if I found out I was pregnant. Same will go this month I won't be taking anything in the next few weeks. Just not worth it!

I also cut out exercise all together back in the spring and I wont do that again - it drove me insane so to keep my sanity I'll be working out just at a lower intensity ... well maybe not during my ultimate playoffs on Saturday :)


----------



## adroplet

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> yeah it's a great number! don't research, just relax and go with the flow :) remember, god has a plan.. so no stressing dear :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately, I have OCD when it comes to TTC :winkwink: I'd pretty much do/try anything if it meant I would get pregnant!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> well, yeah. i think we all feel that way, or at least i do. it's so much easier to GIVE the advice than to take it! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking extreme measures :haha: If someone said eating a sewer roach every day would get me there .... well then by all means ... :munch::toothpick:Click to expand...

I would eat the roach too........crush and blend it into a sauce or something.:sick: But a baby would be worth it. 

I have not tested yet...........just waiting. No signs of AF in sight. 

May go in for a blood test tomorrow.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

OK, crushing it and mixing it with things, I'd do. But let's say you had to eat a live one squirming to get away!! :sick::sick::sick: :rofl:

Well, at least the thought takes my mind off the TWW!


----------



## adroplet

SquirrelGirl said:


> OK, crushing it and mixing it with things, I'd do. But let's say you had to eat a live one squirming to get away!! :sick::sick::sick: :rofl:
> 
> Well, at least the thought takes my mind off the TWW!

Ahhhhh........i would have to say no. gross. i just got a nasty visual.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

adroplet said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> OK, crushing it and mixing it with things, I'd do. But let's say you had to eat a live one squirming to get away!! :sick::sick::sick: :rofl:
> 
> Well, at least the thought takes my mind off the TWW!
> 
> Ahhhhh........i would have to say no. gross. i just got a nasty visual.Click to expand...

I would ... if $50,000 and a baby were involved :rofl:


----------



## bodaciousajac

Hi girlies:) I have been stalking this for awhile now, and I would love love love to join you:)

I had my first Iui on the 1st..with femara cd3-7, two follicles on the right side, with 20 million lil guys with 96% motility, the nurse said everything looked wonderful, sooo fxd :) I actually did an hcg injection at 3dpiui- which should help sustain a pregnancy-

I will be testing 9/15:)


----------



## pk2of8

Hi ladies :hi: 

I hope you don't mind me stowing away on your thread here :winkwink:

I'm on day 5 of stims and I just had my first monitoring appt this morning. It went really well (I think?? :shrug:) but I'm just needing more processing with ladies who are going through the same thing. Doc said I'm responding quickly...8 follies right now. 4 on the right: 12, 12, 10, 10 and 4 on the left: 13, 12, 10, 10. lining is 9mm, so we may trigger earlier than we first thought. Possibly this weekend for potential retrieval next mon. My next monitoring appt is fri, so I'll know more then. 

We're doing icsi b/c dh has severe mfi--testicular failure/hypogonadism. He has extremely low count due to very high FSH. No treatment options available...very soon he won't be producing any more sperm at all so we've been trying to freeze samples while preparing for the ivf/icsi. :cry: On the positive side, his motility and morph have always been good. this has been such a roller coaster. I probably have endo (based on symptoms) but dLoc felt no need to confirm with tests b/c ivf bypasses endo issues and sometimes I get cysts on my ovaries rather than ov'ing but I don't have pcos. 

Anyway, it's just been so much to process and all the injects really make me so out of sorts!! Poor dh has been so patient and tolerant! And I want to be excited for being where we are right now and having this chance but I'm just so anxious and afraid it's not going to work that I can't show when I feel excited! We've been ntnp since 2008 and full-fledged ttc since may 2010. It's been such a long journey to finally get here. I'm sorry i know I'm babbling...I'm sure you girls understand where I'm coming from. :flower:

Well, heaps and heaps of :dust: to all of you!! :hug:

Oh, and I just gotta add...I think I'd have to draw the line with the roaches. :sick: I'm absolutely terrified of the nasty creatures ever since I was 5 and one crawled on my face. :dohh::haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:hi:Welcome bodaciousajac & pk2of8 :hi:

You'll enjoy our little room/thread ... all the ladies ROCK! 

Maybe we should do an introduction for all the new peeps: 

*Age: 32 
Time TTC: About 32 months
Current Treatment: IVF
Any other kiddo's: Yes, 1 conceived through IUI 

Anything else about you that you want to share: 
I'm a pessimist with a great sense of humor ... well I think so anyways *


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks pcos:hugs:

Okaaayyyy soooooo....afm, 

Age: 35
Ttc time: "official"=16 months but ntnp for 2 1/2 yrs prior
Current tx: ivf
Kiddos (my twerps): 4-all from previous marriage, conceived naturally (dd1-15, dd2-14, ds-11, dd3-10)

Anything else about me.......hmmmm.....well, I'm not QUITE as neurotic normally as I am right now on all these injects :haha:


----------



## augustluvers

Age: 23
TTC Time: 3.5 years
Current Tx: IUI
Kiddos - Nope, but I have two god daughters =)

On another note, I had a horrible night! My 75pound pitbull (SIlver) was all over me, she was crying and wouldn't sleep. Apparently she needed to go out but since neither DH or I let her out, around 4am she decided to go in my bedroom :haha: lucky me!

I took my temp as usual and it went back up, so I have a dip from yesterday! And I hope that's a good thing. I tested as well and there is a faint, almost non-existent line so HCG should be out completely by tomorrow. But I won't be testing again until next week (or so I say)

OH and when I cough I feel pain where my left ovary is, anyone ever get that before? It's been going on for two days now. :shrug:


----------



## augustluvers

SquirrelGirl said:


> Same here Springy, I've given up soda, alcohol, and my allergy medicine (SNIFFFF!). I've been walking more and eating better. I'm feeling pretty miserable today without my medicine, but if it would happen for me this month, I'd feel terrible that I'd taken it....

I gave up soda, and allergy medicine too. And I have bad allergies, I look and sound sick all the time now! :haha:

But Like you, I would feel horrible about taking it if I did get pregnant this cycle. 

I didn't drop coffee though, since I drink more milk in it than anything else, lol


----------



## Springy

adroplet said:


> I would eat the roach too........crush and blend it into a sauce or something.:sick: But a baby would be worth it.
> 
> I have not tested yet...........just waiting. No signs of AF in sight.
> 
> May go in for a blood test tomorrow.

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you adroplet!!!!


----------



## Springy

Back from the 2nd day of IUI. Today was 25 million with 95% motility so higher number with less motility, go figure! But the doctor today said all they require is 5 million so I have LOTS more than that!

He also discussed the fact that I for sure released 5 follicles as that was confirmed via ultrasound this morning .... so its now in a higher power's hands to decide if one or more of these eggies will be my baby!!!

Now into the dreaded TWW!!! I am suppose to go back for a beta on the 23rd if I don't have a period before that but AF will show up on the 21st if I'm not prego.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies :wave: bring on the roaches! If that is all it would take to have a beautiful baby bring it on :haha: 
Welcome to the new ladies!
Here are my deets:
Age: 29
Time TTC: 24 months
Current Treatment: IVF after 4 failed IUIs. Also having uterine polyps removed tomorrow
Any other kiddo's: Nope, never been preggo :nope: 

Trying to remain optimistic as always, the power of positive thoughts are amazing!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :hi:Welcome bodaciousajac & pk2of8 :hi:
> 
> You'll enjoy our little room/thread ... all the ladies ROCK!
> 
> Maybe we should do an introduction for all the new peeps:
> 
> *Age: 32
> Time TTC: About 32 months
> Current Treatment: IVF
> Any other kiddo's: Yes, 1 conceived through IUI
> 
> Anything else about you that you want to share:
> I'm a pessimist with a great sense of humor ... well I think so anyways *


Age: 32
Time TTC: 22 months
Current Treatment: IUI
Any other kiddo's: Nope ... TTC #1 but in the meantime I spoil my 2 adorable nephews and my best friends little guy!!!
Anything else about me that I want to share: I'm a happy go lucky individual but am struck with a dam Type A personality .... needless to say this TTC journey has wreaked havoc with my "plans"!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Back from the 2nd day of IUI. Today was 25 million with 95% motility so higher number with less motility, go figure! But the doctor today said all they require is 5 million so I have LOTS more than that!
> 
> He also discussed the fact that I for sure released 5 follicles as that was confirmed via ultrasound this morning .... so its now in a higher power's hands to decide if one or more of these eggies will be my baby!!!
> 
> Now into the dreaded TWW!!! I am suppose to go back for a beta on the 23rd if I don't have a period before that but AF will show up on the 21st if I'm not prego.

WOW Springy! so exciting!!! Are you ready to be a penta-mom? I have absolutely everything crossed for you!


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ya'all are wussies! Come on ... a little crunch crunch on a roachy isn't worth it?!?! :haha::winkwink:

I have to thank you for making me laugh... I'm so depressed over this process and I crack up everytime I see you folks talking about the roaches (that is- after I gag from the description)..


----------



## bodaciousajac

:Hi:

Age: 25
TTC: 2 Years.. NtNp: 8 Years
Current Treatment: Iui with DS 
Kiddos: 2 fur babies, Riley and Madison, and a lil birdie Marley

Husband diagnosed with azoospermia with a microdeletion on his y choromosome, so we took a little break- never thought this would happen, lol I definately have a type A personality and this is definately messing with my "plans":haha:

but fingers crossed :):baby::dust:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

About Me:
Age:28
TTC: for a 1yr
Current treatment: clomid,tiggershot=timed intercouarse
anyother kiddos: no but i have to godsons on the way.
4 misscarrages and 1 chemical


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: bring on the roaches! If that is all it would take to have a beautiful baby bring it on :haha:
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> Here are my deets:
> Age: 29
> Time TTC: 24 months
> Current Treatment: IVF after 4 failed IUIs. Also having uterine polyps removed tomorrow
> Any other kiddo's: Nope, never been preggo :nope:
> 
> Trying to remain optimistic as always, the power of positive thoughts are amazing!

Good luck with the polyp removal. I'm not sure if the D&C is much different but when they took mine out with a hysteroscopy there was zero pain later that day. Good luck!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :dance: It's official ... we have 5 frosty's :cold: -- they were frozen yesterday.
> 
> There are a couple more that they are letting grow another day to see if they will turn out. Praying for those lil :baby: :baby: too!!!

That's FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Just a matter of time before they implant and you have #2 on the way! :)


----------



## Mrs C P

Springy said:


> Back from the 2nd day of IUI. Today was 25 million with 95% motility so higher number with less motility, go figure! But the doctor today said all they require is 5 million so I have LOTS more than that!
> 
> He also discussed the fact that I for sure released 5 follicles as that was confirmed via ultrasound this morning .... so its now in a higher power's hands to decide if one or more of these eggies will be my baby!!!
> 
> Now into the dreaded TWW!!! I am suppose to go back for a beta on the 23rd if I don't have a period before that but AF will show up on the 21st if I'm not prego.

Hi springy that's fantastic! You must be so pleased!


----------



## Mrs C P

Hello, here are mine

Age: 36
Time TTC: 28 months
Current treatment: IUI #1
any other kiddos: nope, unless my cat counts as we call ourselves mummy and daddy ha ha ha


----------



## readyformore

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Maybe we should do an introduction for all the new peeps:
> 
> Age:
> Time TTC:
> Current Treatment:
> Any other kiddo's:

Hi all!
I'm 34.
15 cycles ttc
IUI for unexplained infertility
3 kids. #1 conceived after 19 months ttc and 4 IUIs, then 2 spontaneous pregnancies. Same partner.

Just went in for my cd 12 scan this am. I had taken femara cd 3-7. They found 2 follies, 20 and 14.5. Lining looked good at 10.8.

I did trigger this am, and will do IUI tomorrow morning. I'm a little nervous about the SA actually. It was good 9 years ago, but I still have a little bit of dread about it.

Ideally they would like to wait 36 hours post trigger to do IUI, but I felt like Ov is coming on tomorrow and I was afraid that if I waited 36 hours, the egg would be gone and dead.


----------



## readyformore

Springy said:


> Back from the 2nd day of IUI. Today was 25 million with 95% motility so higher number with less motility, go figure! But the doctor today said all they require is 5 million so I have LOTS more than that!
> 
> He also discussed the fact that I for sure released 5 follicles as that was confirmed via ultrasound this morning .... so its now in a higher power's hands to decide if one or more of these eggies will be my baby!!!
> 
> Now into the dreaded TWW!!! I am suppose to go back for a beta on the 23rd if I don't have a period before that but AF will show up on the 21st if I'm not prego.

Sounds good Springy! That's a lot of follies and a lot of sperm, lol. At least ONE of them has got to get the directions right!

I'm right behind you. Going for IUI tomorrow. And I'm like you, I have never made it to a beta either. 

Good luck


----------



## readyformore

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: bring on the roaches! If that is all it would take to have a beautiful baby bring it on :haha:
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> Here are my deets:
> Age: 29
> Time TTC: 24 months
> Current Treatment: IVF after 4 failed IUIs. Also having uterine polyps removed tomorrow
> Any other kiddo's: Nope, never been preggo :nope:
> 
> Trying to remain optimistic as always, the power of positive thoughts are amazing!

Ouch. I hope the removal is as painless as can be :hugs:

And, if you have any extra PMA, feel free to send it my way, lol.


----------



## Springy

readyformore said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Back from the 2nd day of IUI. Today was 25 million with 95% motility so higher number with less motility, go figure! But the doctor today said all they require is 5 million so I have LOTS more than that!
> 
> He also discussed the fact that I for sure released 5 follicles as that was confirmed via ultrasound this morning .... so its now in a higher power's hands to decide if one or more of these eggies will be my baby!!!
> 
> Now into the dreaded TWW!!! I am suppose to go back for a beta on the 23rd if I don't have a period before that but AF will show up on the 21st if I'm not prego.
> 
> Sounds good Springy! That's a lot of follies and a lot of sperm, lol. At least ONE of them has got to get the directions right!
> 
> I'm right behind you. Going for IUI tomorrow. And I'm like you, I have never made it to a beta either.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

I did it one month and went in only to be heartbroken by the phone call in the afternoon followed by Big Red's appearance a few hours later .... I'll avoid that at all costs now and just wait it out a few extra days so as to not torture myself.


----------



## readyformore

Springy said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Back from the 2nd day of IUI. Today was 25 million with 95% motility so higher number with less motility, go figure! But the doctor today said all they require is 5 million so I have LOTS more than that!
> 
> He also discussed the fact that I for sure released 5 follicles as that was confirmed via ultrasound this morning .... so its now in a higher power's hands to decide if one or more of these eggies will be my baby!!!
> 
> Now into the dreaded TWW!!! I am suppose to go back for a beta on the 23rd if I don't have a period before that but AF will show up on the 21st if I'm not prego.
> 
> Sounds good Springy! That's a lot of follies and a lot of sperm, lol. At least ONE of them has got to get the directions right!
> 
> I'm right behind you. Going for IUI tomorrow. And I'm like you, I have never made it to a beta either.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> I did it one month and went in only to be heartbroken by the phone call in the afternoon followed by Big Red's appearance a few hours later .... I'll avoid that at all costs now and just wait it out a few extra days so as to not torture myself.Click to expand...

My lp is never 14 days. Even with progesterone, AF would come on time at 12-13 dpo. So, I never made it to that testing day. It saved me the car ride in I guess.
And honestly, I don't even like to take hpts either.


----------



## Springy

readyformore said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Back from the 2nd day of IUI. Today was 25 million with 95% motility so higher number with less motility, go figure! But the doctor today said all they require is 5 million so I have LOTS more than that!
> 
> He also discussed the fact that I for sure released 5 follicles as that was confirmed via ultrasound this morning .... so its now in a higher power's hands to decide if one or more of these eggies will be my baby!!!
> 
> Now into the dreaded TWW!!! I am suppose to go back for a beta on the 23rd if I don't have a period before that but AF will show up on the 21st if I'm not prego.
> 
> Sounds good Springy! That's a lot of follies and a lot of sperm, lol. At least ONE of them has got to get the directions right!
> 
> I'm right behind you. Going for IUI tomorrow. And I'm like you, I have never made it to a beta either.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> I did it one month and went in only to be heartbroken by the phone call in the afternoon followed by Big Red's appearance a few hours later .... I'll avoid that at all costs now and just wait it out a few extra days so as to not torture myself.Click to expand...
> 
> My lp is never 14 days. Even with progesterone, AF would come on time at 12-13 dpo. So, I never made it to that testing day. It saved me the car ride in I guess.
> And honestly, I don't even like to take hpts either.Click to expand...

There are only about 5 cycles in the last 2 years where my LP is longer than 14 days. So on a 15dpo I would use an HPT but before that I don't torture myself. As before that time I'm PUPO and ignorance is bliss :)


----------



## pk2of8

Hello girls :hi: 

Thank you for the warm welcome and filling me in a bit :hugs: I really laughed reading some of your posts, but it might take me a little while to keep track and sort out who's who. :flower: 

Talking about betas.... My beta won't be until 17dper (days past egg retrieval) :wacko: oh man, that has me worried...my lp is almost always 13 days too. Great. One more thing to obsess over :haha:

Springy, your numbers sound awesome Hun!!! From reading through posts, I found there was a girl on bnb who ended up with triplets from her iui!!! Wowzers!!! You may be next! :winkwink: our doc recommended we do 2-3 embryos for transfer. The 3 has me a little squeamish but I think we've decided we're going to go for it. 

I guess I forgot to say this will be :baby: #1 (and possibly #2 and #3 :dohh:) for my dh, for us together. 

Well I'm sending lots of :dust: to everybody in the 2ww already! That'll be me some time next week too! Well we all need it so :dust: all around!! :winkwink:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Age: 30
TTC: 6 months
Current Treatment: IVF after 3 failed IUI's
Kiddos: 2 fur babies, Gibson and Rocco

Hi ladies! I'm back from my retrieval. 13 eggs, woohoo! Transfer is Saturday. My current cocktail is antibiotics, medrol dose pack (steroids), estrace, and edometrin. Joy. lol. I find out how many eggs fertilized tomorrow :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Age: 30
> TTC: 6 months
> Current Treatment: IVF after 3 failed IUI's
> Kiddos: 2 fur babies, Gibson and Rocco
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm back from my retrieval. 13 eggs, woohoo! Transfer is Saturday. My current cocktail is antibiotics, medrol dose pack (steroids), estrace, and edometrin. Joy. lol. I find out how many eggs fertilized tomorrow :)

Touch wow 13 eggs, that is fantastic!!! you must be thrilled :) How did the ER go for you? are you feeling OK? I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Back from the 2nd day of IUI. Today was 25 million with 95% motility so higher number with less motility, go figure! But the doctor today said all they require is 5 million so I have LOTS more than that!
> 
> He also discussed the fact that I for sure released 5 follicles as that was confirmed via ultrasound this morning .... so its now in a higher power's hands to decide if one or more of these eggies will be my baby!!!
> 
> Now into the dreaded TWW!!! I am suppose to go back for a beta on the 23rd if I don't have a period before that but AF will show up on the 21st if I'm not prego.

Excellent!!! So you have over 40 millions spermies swimmin around looking for 5 eggs.. those odds sound great :) i have a great feeling that this is your month!! :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :wave: bring on the roaches! If that is all it would take to have a beautiful baby bring it on :haha:
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> Here are my deets:
> Age: 29
> Time TTC: 24 months
> Current Treatment: IVF after 4 failed IUIs. Also having uterine polyps removed tomorrow
> Any other kiddo's: Nope, never been preggo :nope:
> 
> Trying to remain optimistic as always, the power of positive thoughts are amazing!
> 
> Good luck with the polyp removal. I'm not sure if the D&C is much different but when they took mine out with a hysteroscopy there was zero pain later that day. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks 31, wow long time no see on here, I am happy to see that you are quietly stalking :) I am really hoping the D&C goes well. When I had my hysteroscopy, that is when they found all the polyps, now finally having the D&C to remove them. I am sure it will be fine, I will be put under for the procedure. 

How are you doing? What is new?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Age: 30
> TTC: 6 months
> Current Treatment: IVF after 3 failed IUI's
> Kiddos: 2 fur babies, Gibson and Rocco
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm back from my retrieval. 13 eggs, woohoo! Transfer is Saturday. My current cocktail is antibiotics, medrol dose pack (steroids), estrace, and edometrin. Joy. lol. I find out how many eggs fertilized tomorrow :)
> 
> Touch wow 13 eggs, that is fantastic!!! you must be thrilled :) How did the ER go for you? are you feeling OK? I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...

thank you! yeah, i'm pretty happy. the ER was short and pretty easy. i had surgery a year ago, so i already knew what to expect with the anestesia and stuff. i had a lot of pain afterwards, but they pumped me full of IV painkillers and i feel better now :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

31!! So happy to see you back :)


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Age: 30
> TTC: 6 months
> Current Treatment: IVF after 3 failed IUI's
> Kiddos: 2 fur babies, Gibson and Rocco
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm back from my retrieval. 13 eggs, woohoo! Transfer is Saturday. My current cocktail is antibiotics, medrol dose pack (steroids), estrace, and edometrin. Joy. lol. I find out how many eggs fertilized tomorrow :)

That's awesome!! 13 is my lucky number :) I feel really positive for this cycle. Can't wait to hear the fertilization report tomorrow. Take the rest of tonight to relax, rest and recouperate! Sending you lots of baby dust!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Age: 30
> TTC: 6 months
> Current Treatment: IVF after 3 failed IUI's
> Kiddos: 2 fur babies, Gibson and Rocco
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm back from my retrieval. 13 eggs, woohoo! Transfer is Saturday. My current cocktail is antibiotics, medrol dose pack (steroids), estrace, and edometrin. Joy. lol. I find out how many eggs fertilized tomorrow :)

:happydance::happydance:Congrats Touch! That's awesome!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## adroplet

augustluvers said:


> Age: 23
> TTC Time: 3.5 years
> Current Tx: IUI
> Kiddos - Nope, but I have two god daughters =)
> 
> On another note, I had a horrible night! My 75pound pitbull (SIlver) was all over me, she was crying and wouldn't sleep. Apparently she needed to go out but since neither DH or I let her out, around 4am she decided to go in my bedroom :haha: lucky me!
> 
> I took my temp as usual and it went back up, so I have a dip from yesterday! And I hope that's a good thing. I tested as well and there is a faint, almost non-existent line so HCG should be out completely by tomorrow. But I won't be testing again until next week (or so I say)
> 
> OH and when I cough I feel pain where my left ovary is, anyone ever get that before? It's been going on for two days now. :shrug:

I got that same pain..............everytime i cough. I need to hold that area before coughing or sneezing. what is it?:shrug:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy ... September is YOUR month!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Age: 31
Time TTC: 24 months
Current Treatment: IUI#2
Any other kiddo's: Nope, but I have a dog who loves me!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies quick update, just had my laminaria put in, wow it was painful. I am on the couch pumped full of advil with my heating pad. I am sure I will be here for the night. Dr told my DH there is a mandatory visit to dairy queen tonight :) He also gave me his home number because sometimes people don't make it through the night with these things in, yikes! On a positive note as soon as the D&C is done I can start Stimming!!!! YAY September is our month ladies!


----------



## JanetPlanet

> Hi Ladies - Well IUI is done https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif 19.8 million with 99% motility while I know that close to 20 million is a lot it is WAY down for DH so I was quite upset before the IUI. Needless to say DH and I will be having a chat tonight about that as I'm not going to pump myself full of drugs and him continue to not eat / drink healthy or go to the gym .... this takes TWO of us!!!

Springy, I have this same problem. I flipped out and he's been behaving better, but should I really have to flip out to have him pay attention?

Good luck, your IUI sounds like it went great!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies quick update, just had my laminaria put in, wow it was painful. I am on the couch pumped full of advil with my heating pad. I am sure I will be here for the night. Dr told my DH there is a mandatory visit to dairy queen tonight :) He also gave me his home number because sometimes people don't make it through the night with these things in, yikes! On a positive note as soon as the D&C is done I can start Stimming!!!! YAY September is our month ladies!

Good luck harvest!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Off to google what a laminaria is.... 

...hmm. small suppositories made of seaweed sticks that swell as they absorb water in order to soften and dilate the cervix. 

Has anyone else had this done? I've never heard of it before.

Good luck, Harvest!!!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

SquirrelGirl said:


> Off to google what a laminaria is....
> 
> ...hmm. small suppositories made of seaweed sticks that swell as they absorb water in order to soften and dilate the cervix.
> 
> Has anyone else had this done? I've never heard of it before.
> 
> Good luck, Harvest!!!!!!


seaweed sticks?? lol.. the things we do!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Had to check in to see how the ladies were doing :) 
Touch - yeah for eggs! Good luck with the transfer!
PCOS - Did they say when you will possibly be able to do the transfer?
Springy - You will be stepping off this roller coaster in 2 weeks!
Harvest - fingers crossed that tomorrow goes well.

My Update: we took off from TTC last month. Was a bit sad around ovulation time but in the end it was a good idea. Stopped watching a million baby shows from TLC and tried to stay away from the internet. (that part didn't work) We needed the mental break after 5 IUIs. We have a second opinion scheduled for 9/26 at a new clinic. Our old FS was recommending lap or IVF but I haven't had an HSG or really any tests other than blood work. This month we are going to try on our own. I am obsessing over opks as I type. :) 

So glad to hear everyone is moving ahead and seems to be keeping up the positive attitude :)


----------



## augustluvers

adroplet said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Age: 23
> TTC Time: 3.5 years
> Current Tx: IUI
> Kiddos - Nope, but I have two god daughters =)
> 
> On another note, I had a horrible night! My 75pound pitbull (SIlver) was all over me, she was crying and wouldn't sleep. Apparently she needed to go out but since neither DH or I let her out, around 4am she decided to go in my bedroom :haha: lucky me!
> 
> I took my temp as usual and it went back up, so I have a dip from yesterday! And I hope that's a good thing. I tested as well and there is a faint, almost non-existent line so HCG should be out completely by tomorrow. But I won't be testing again until next week (or so I say)
> 
> OH and when I cough I feel pain where my left ovary is, anyone ever get that before? It's been going on for two days now. :shrug:
> 
> I got that same pain..............everytime i cough. I need to hold that area before coughing or sneezing. what is it?:shrug:Click to expand...

You too? Yeah, I have no idea what it is, but I dread coughing or sneezing, lol and everytime I cough it's followed by an "owe" lol


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies quick update, just had my laminaria put in, wow it was painful. I am on the couch pumped full of advil with my heating pad. I am sure I will be here for the night. Dr told my DH there is a mandatory visit to dairy queen tonight :) He also gave me his home number because sometimes people don't make it through the night with these things in, yikes! On a positive note as soon as the D&C is done I can start Stimming!!!! YAY September is our month ladies!

Oh Harvest that does not sound fun at all but enjoy having DH spoil you and think of the end result :) I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Sending you lots of positive vibes and I'm praying for you!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Touch that is awesome you got 13 eggs at your retrieval!! So exciting! My doc thinks I'll be ready for retrieval maybe on Monday so I'm not too far behind you! right now my abdomen and my ovaries are pretty tender. I can't wait to hear about your fert report!


----------



## pk2of8

I've heard of the laminar but I don't remember what the purpose of doing it was. :shrug: harvest, I hope you feel better tomorrow and everything goes well for you. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi Ladies - Well IUI is done https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif 19.8 million with 99% motility while I know that close to 20 million is a lot it is WAY down for DH so I was quite upset before the IUI. Needless to say DH and I will be having a chat tonight about that as I'm not going to pump myself full of drugs and him continue to not eat / drink healthy or go to the gym .... this takes TWO of us!!!
> 
> Springy, I have this same problem. I flipped out and he's been behaving better, but should I really have to flip out to have him pay attention?
> 
> Good luck, your IUI sounds like it went great!Click to expand...

He was actually really good when we talked last night and I thinking seeing the drop has made him realize that he needs to step up. But at the same time there are 40 million little buggers in there and 5 eggs so I'm feeling positive!


----------



## pk2of8

Springy, I understand what you mean about hubby not being consistent...my dh does pretty good with working out but once we started the ivf process, he went back to boxer briefs (instead of boxers), drinking (he's not a big drinker but he likes to enjoy a couple of beers a couple times a week whereas he was only drinking when we went out), he stopped taking the vitamins and supplements, and so forth. So frustrating. We have severe MFI. His last count was 300,000 total. :sad1: I could get dh back on track but it wouldn't make a difference for our ivf next week. :dohh:


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Off to google what a laminaria is....
> 
> ...hmm. small suppositories made of seaweed sticks that swell as they absorb water in order to soften and dilate the cervix.
> 
> Has anyone else had this done? I've never heard of it before.
> 
> Good luck, Harvest!!!!!!
> 
> 
> seaweed sticks?? lol.. the things we do!Click to expand...

Yup seaweed sticks through the cervix that expand through the night, fun times! My dr said this is more painful method of softening the cervix but also more natural, I guess the alternative is a pill which I am already full of! 

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! You are all great :hugs: be back with the update tomorrow


----------



## augustluvers

It's 4am right now... I'm up to take my temp and I have found myself in a basket of nerves n doubt, questions like did the iui work? What if it didn't.

I don't know how much more of trying and treatments I can take, if the end result will be negative.

I tip my hat to you IVF girls, because that takes a lot of strength and courage!

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

augustluvers said:


> It's 4am right now... I'm up to take my temp and I have found myself in a basket of nerves n doubt, questions like did the iui work? What if it didn't.
> 
> I don't know how much more of trying and treatments I can take, if the end result will be negative.
> 
> I tip my hat to you IVF girls, because that takes a lot of strength and courage!
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs:
I was awake at 3:30 am (we should have messaged each other, lol). IUI is now in 2 hours and I just keep thinking, "What if the numbers are low", "What if the cup gets spilled", "What if he can't go through with it". 
It's going to make for a looooong day.

I decided before I started this that I was only going to do 4 cycles, then I'm torching my thermometer and going it alone. Heck, I might even skip a bd session while in my fertile phase if I'm tired, lol.

It might sound crazy, but it's nice knowing I won't be doing this forever, regardless of the results.


----------



## augustluvers

readyformore said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> It's 4am right now... I'm up to take my temp and I have found myself in a basket of nerves n doubt, questions like did the iui work? What if it didn't.
> 
> I don't know how much more of trying and treatments I can take, if the end result will be negative.
> 
> I tip my hat to you IVF girls, because that takes a lot of strength and courage!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> I was awake at 3:30 am (we should have messaged each other, lol). IUI is now in 2 hours and I just keep thinking, "What if the numbers are low", "What if the cup gets spilled", "What if he can't go through with it".
> It's going to make for a looooong day.
> 
> I decided before I started this that I was only going to do 4 cycles, then I'm torching my thermometer and going it alone. Heck, I might even skip a bd session while in my fertile phase if I'm tired, lol.
> 
> It might sound crazy, but it's nice knowing I won't be doing this forever, regardless of the results.Click to expand...

I had all the same concerns the day of my IUI as well. And believe it or not, DH at first couldn't do it, and I started crying. Eventually he was able, lol. But It was a stressful few minutes. 

My fertility specialist said they do 3 rounds of IUI before you take a month off and then go to IVF, but I already told my husband that I won't be pursuing IVF, i just don't have it in me to go that far. :shrug:

I hope that your IUI goes well, and that your numbers are great, please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

augustluvers said:


> It's 4am right now... I'm up to take my temp and I have found myself in a basket of nerves n doubt, questions like did the iui work? What if it didn't.
> 
> I don't know how much more of trying and treatments I can take, if the end result will be negative.
> 
> I tip my hat to you IVF girls, because that takes a lot of strength and courage!
> 
> :hugs:

Aww august I was actually thinking of the same thing about all of you iui girls. :hugs: regardless of what treatment we're all doing, there's so much hope and desire and wishes wrapped up in it all, I think it's impoosiblenot to be a basket of nerves through it...or at least every once in a while :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

pk2of8 ~ Tell me about it! lol ... Some days I'm all good and then this morning, WOW it was a crash on nerves lol Everyone around me is positive that it worked, my husband, my parents but I don't want to think so positively because I know the wrech I'll be if the :witch: does come next week.


----------



## Touch the Sky

pk2of8 said:


> Touch that is awesome you got 13 eggs at your retrieval!! So exciting! My doc thinks I'll be ready for retrieval maybe on Monday so I'm not too far behind you! right now my abdomen and my ovaries are pretty tender. I can't wait to hear about your fert report!

thanks PK! good luck w/your retrieval :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

augustluvers said:


> It's 4am right now... I'm up to take my temp and I have found myself in a basket of nerves n doubt, questions like did the iui work? What if it didn't.
> 
> I don't know how much more of trying and treatments I can take, if the end result will be negative.
> 
> I tip my hat to you IVF girls, because that takes a lot of strength and courage!
> 
> :hugs:

well as someone who's done IUI's and now IVF, i can honestly say that i am relieved to be doing IVF. at first it was overwhelming, but the odds are so much better, so i feel like i'm finally at "the end".


----------



## augustluvers

Touch ~ I'm just beyond afraid of needles, lol that's why I said you girlies are so strong and courageous :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

augustluvers said:


> Touch ~ I'm just beyond afraid of needles, lol that's why I said you girlies are so strong and courageous :hugs:

oh, lol. aint no thang! ;)


----------



## Touch the Sky

well ladies i just got my report, all 13 eggs retrieved were mature, and 10 fertilized and are now embryos! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

transfer is saturday morning :wohoo:


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> well ladies i just got my report, all 13 eggs retrieved were mature, and 10 fertilized and are now embryos! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> transfer is saturday morning :wohoo:

Wow touch!!!! That is amazing!!! You must be so thrilled! So happy for you, I can see that bfp already lady :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

OMG Touch! That's great :happydance: :happydance:

So how many would they be transfering? I'm not well versed in the IVF process or numbers but those numbers sound good and promising, especially the 10 embryos.


----------



## augustluvers

Harvest ~ I agree with you, I can see that BFP too!


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks ladies! they will transfer 2 :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

That's fricking awesome Touch!!! Yipee!!!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks girl :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Are you having any issues with OHSS??


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Are you having any issues with OHSS??

nope. just a little sore and bloated. not sure why i wore fitted jeans today, i have to sit here with them unbottoned! wish i could go home and change into pjs :)


----------



## Springy

I am BEYOND bloated and uncomfortable!! The bloating and cramping the past two days was more down near my ovaries but the bloating has now moved up and feels like it is right under my diaphragm .... anyone else had this from injectables??? I actually look 5 months pregnant! I looked in the mirror yesterday and turned to my hubby and was like "I'm going to be cute pregnant!" but somehow when I know its bloat its NOT cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> well ladies i just got my report, all 13 eggs retrieved were mature, and 10 fertilized and are now embryos! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> transfer is saturday morning :wohoo:

That's awesome! Doing my happy dance for you!!!! :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Are you having any issues with OHSS??
> 
> nope. just a little sore and bloated. not sure why i wore fitted jeans today, i have to sit here with them unbottoned! wish i could go home and change into pjs :)Click to expand...

I guess I know why some people will do IVF more than once then :winkwink:

My OHSS was so severe that this will be my ONE and ONLY attempt at IVF. 

The RE said 95% of people get some form of OHSS with IVF but normally very mild. Grrr .... I wanted mild. 

SO HAPPY you are feeling ok.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Are you having any issues with OHSS??
> 
> nope. just a little sore and bloated. not sure why i wore fitted jeans today, i have to sit here with them unbottoned! wish i could go home and change into pjs :)Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I know why some people will do IVF more than once then :winkwink:
> 
> My OHSS was so severe that this will be my ONE and ONLY attempt at IVF.
> 
> The RE said 95% of people get some form of OHSS with IVF but normally very mild. Grrr .... I wanted mild.
> 
> SO HAPPY you are feeling ok.Click to expand...

After reading the symptoms last night online "Dr. Google" informed me that I did have a mild case of OHSS!!!

I don't know how I would make it through IVF if it could be worse than this!!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Are you having any issues with OHSS??
> 
> nope. just a little sore and bloated. not sure why i wore fitted jeans today, i have to sit here with them unbottoned! wish i could go home and change into pjs :)Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I know why some people will do IVF more than once then :winkwink:
> 
> My OHSS was so severe that this will be my ONE and ONLY attempt at IVF.
> 
> The RE said 95% of people get some form of OHSS with IVF but normally very mild. Grrr .... I wanted mild.
> 
> SO HAPPY you are feeling ok.Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the symptoms last night online "Dr. Google" informed me that I did have a mild case of OHSS!!!
> 
> I don't know how I would make it through IVF if it could be worse than this!!!!!!Click to expand...

OHSS will really kick in 1-2 days after the trigger shot. I had mild bloating prior to retrieval and then just blew up afterwards.

Truly was not prepared for it. I tried drinking so much gatorade, I am now sick of it.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> well ladies i just got my report, all 13 eggs retrieved were mature, and 10 fertilized and are now embryos! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> transfer is saturday morning :wohoo:

That is great news!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Are you having any issues with OHSS??
> 
> nope. just a little sore and bloated. not sure why i wore fitted jeans today, i have to sit here with them unbottoned! wish i could go home and change into pjs :)Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I know why some people will do IVF more than once then :winkwink:
> 
> My OHSS was so severe that this will be my ONE and ONLY attempt at IVF.
> 
> The RE said 95% of people get some form of OHSS with IVF but normally very mild. Grrr .... I wanted mild.
> 
> SO HAPPY you are feeling ok.Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the symptoms last night online "Dr. Google" informed me that I did have a mild case of OHSS!!!
> 
> I don't know how I would make it through IVF if it could be worse than this!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OHSS will really kick in 1-2 days after the trigger shot. I had mild bloating prior to retrieval and then just blew up afterwards.
> 
> Truly was not prepared for it. I tried drinking so much gatorade, I am now sick of it.Click to expand...

Ya that was about right ... trigger was at 8am Monday morning and by Wednesday I was in SO much discomfort and SO bloated. Today is slightly better than yesterday but I am trying to guzzle as much water as possible to flush my system out.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi ladies,

I just had a few questions for ladies that have done IUI. I have an initial consultation on the 14th of this month because my husband has a low :spermy: count as a result of his vasectomy reversal, and we havent had any luck with TTC the old fashioned way, so I figured this would be the next best option. I tried 2 cycles with clomid 50 mg (listed in my ticker) and it is coming up on 2 years this October since he had his reversal as well, and still no luck with getting pregnant!!!

So my questions are what kind of testing if any did you ladies have to have before they allowed you to do IUI?

Does anyone know what the minimum :spermy: count is to be eligible to do IUI? My DH had an SA done over 6 months ago and he had a count of 5 million with 36% motility, so I was worried that his count might be to low for IUI and that when I meet with the DR she might tell us it is to low?? He needs to have another SA done because his numbers may have improved since our first one, so we might get better results with our next one hopefully!!!

Thank you in advance for any advice or info that you ladies can give me!!! :flower:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Touch the Sky said:


> well ladies i just got my report, all 13 eggs retrieved were mature, and 10 fertilized and are now embryos! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> transfer is saturday morning :wohoo:

That is fantastic news!:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## MustBeMummy

wannabeprego said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just had a few questions for ladies that have done IUI. I have an initial consultation on the 14th of this month because my husband has a low :spermy: count as a result of his vasectomy reversal, and we havent had any luck with TTC the old fashioned way, so I figured this would be the next best option. I tried 2 cycles with clomid 50 mg (listed in my ticker) and it is coming up on 2 years this October since he had his reversal as well, and still no luck with getting pregnant!!!
> 
> So my questions are what kind of testing if any did you ladies have to have before they allowed you to do IUI?
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum :spermy: count is to be eligible to do IUI? My DH had an SA done over 6 months ago and he had a count of 5 million with 36% motility, so I was worried that his count might be to low for IUI and that when I meet with the DR she might tell us it is to low?? He needs to have another SA done because his numbers may have improved since our first one, so we might get better results with our next one hopefully!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice or info that you ladies can give me!!! :flower:

I dont know the answer to your question im afraid but i have my initial consultation the day after you! :) so we will be about the same stage of our journey wont we


----------



## wannabeprego

MustBeMummy said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just had a few questions for ladies that have done IUI. I have an initial consultation on the 14th of this month because my husband has a low :spermy: count as a result of his vasectomy reversal, and we havent had any luck with TTC the old fashioned way, so I figured this would be the next best option. I tried 2 cycles with clomid 50 mg (listed in my ticker) and it is coming up on 2 years this October since he had his reversal as well, and still no luck with getting pregnant!!!
> 
> So my questions are what kind of testing if any did you ladies have to have before they allowed you to do IUI?
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum :spermy: count is to be eligible to do IUI? My DH had an SA done over 6 months ago and he had a count of 5 million with 36% motility, so I was worried that his count might be to low for IUI and that when I meet with the DR she might tell us it is to low?? He needs to have another SA done because his numbers may have improved since our first one, so we might get better results with our next one hopefully!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice or info that you ladies can give me!!! :flower:
> 
> I dont know the answer to your question im afraid but i have my initial consultation the day after you! :) so we will be about the same stage of our journey wont weClick to expand...

Thanks hun...:flower: Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust: I hope that everything goes good with your consultation and that we will both be on our journey to IUI soon and end up successful with our IUI!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hi everyone i am so scared and nerves about monday too see if the clomid worked i have a feeling they are gonna say it didnt wrk


----------



## MustBeMummy

wannabeprego said:


> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just had a few questions for ladies that have done IUI. I have an initial consultation on the 14th of this month because my husband has a low :spermy: count as a result of his vasectomy reversal, and we havent had any luck with TTC the old fashioned way, so I figured this would be the next best option. I tried 2 cycles with clomid 50 mg (listed in my ticker) and it is coming up on 2 years this October since he had his reversal as well, and still no luck with getting pregnant!!!
> 
> So my questions are what kind of testing if any did you ladies have to have before they allowed you to do IUI?
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum :spermy: count is to be eligible to do IUI? My DH had an SA done over 6 months ago and he had a count of 5 million with 36% motility, so I was worried that his count might be to low for IUI and that when I meet with the DR she might tell us it is to low?? He needs to have another SA done because his numbers may have improved since our first one, so we might get better results with our next one hopefully!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice or info that you ladies can give me!!! :flower:
> 
> I dont know the answer to your question im afraid but i have my initial consultation the day after you! :) so we will be about the same stage of our journey wont weClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun...:flower: Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust: I hope that everything goes good with your consultation and that we will both be on our journey to IUI soon and end up successful with our IUI!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I take it this is your first try at IUI?


----------



## readyformore

Just got back from my IUI.

I am tremendously relieved. The sperm is inside the uterus, woohoo! lol

Count was 33 million pre-wash and 32 million post wash with 93% motility. The nurse that did the IUI was SUPER excited about his SA, 'gold medal swimmers' she kept saying. I know it was a good sa, but not in the 100s. She must have seen a lot of bad ones lately I guess.

So happy to be done with it this month.

I'm starting progesterone tomorrow. 

When do you guys start progesterone? Do you go from days post trigger, or post IUI?


----------



## readyformore

Awesome news Touch! :hugs:
Putting back 2 also sounds great!


----------



## wannabeprego

MustBeMummy said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just had a few questions for ladies that have done IUI. I have an initial consultation on the 14th of this month because my husband has a low :spermy: count as a result of his vasectomy reversal, and we havent had any luck with TTC the old fashioned way, so I figured this would be the next best option. I tried 2 cycles with clomid 50 mg (listed in my ticker) and it is coming up on 2 years this October since he had his reversal as well, and still no luck with getting pregnant!!!
> 
> So my questions are what kind of testing if any did you ladies have to have before they allowed you to do IUI?
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum :spermy: count is to be eligible to do IUI? My DH had an SA done over 6 months ago and he had a count of 5 million with 36% motility, so I was worried that his count might be to low for IUI and that when I meet with the DR she might tell us it is to low?? He needs to have another SA done because his numbers may have improved since our first one, so we might get better results with our next one hopefully!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice or info that you ladies can give me!!! :flower:
> 
> I dont know the answer to your question im afraid but i have my initial consultation the day after you! :) so we will be about the same stage of our journey wont weClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun...:flower: Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust: I hope that everything goes good with your consultation and that we will both be on our journey to IUI soon and end up successful with our IUI!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I take it this is your first try at IUI?Click to expand...

Yeah, this willl be my first time with IUI. How about you, is it your first time?


----------



## wannabeprego

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Hi everyone i am so scared and nerves about monday too see if the clomid worked i have a feeling they are gonna say it didnt wrk

Good luck, I hope you get good news and that you did OV!!!:hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Smiley-00521.gif


----------



## JanetPlanet

I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm. 

This will be my first IUI. And my first cycle with injectables. I'm clueless. I forgot to ask if six follicles is a good result. Is it?

Harvest, how was the D&C? Everything ok?

readyformore, what kind of progesterone do you use?

bloated ladies, I hope you feel better!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7
Wishful Think - 9/13 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14
Touch the Sky - 9/20
JanetPlanet 9/30
*

Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Testing date 9/30


----------



## readyformore

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> *
> 
> Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! :thumbup:

I'm going to be the really odd-ball here and admit that I don't test.
My lp is never 14 days, so I never make it to the date that the clinic wants me to come in.
And I don't do hpts either. Too many bfns.
I watch my temp and wait for AF.


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm.
> 
> This will be my first IUI. And my first cycle with injectables. I'm clueless. I forgot to ask if six follicles is a good result. Is it?
> 
> Harvest, how was the D&C? Everything ok?
> 
> readyformore, what kind of progesterone do you use?
> 
> bloated ladies, I hope you feel better!

Thanks Janet.
I'm starting Crinone, vag suppository. I have used some type in the past, but I can't recall if it's the same one or not.

6 follicles sounds great for injectables. When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

readyformore said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> *
> 
> Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to be the really odd-ball here and admit that I don't test.
> My lp is never 14 days, so I never make it to the date that the clinic wants me to come in.
> And I don't do hpts either. Too many bfns.
> I watch my temp and wait for AF.Click to expand...

We can just put down your expected BFP date .... it's just basically to keep track of where everyone is on the cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## JanetPlanet

I like crinone. Well, I don't like using it, but I love that it has good study results behind it. 

You're so brave and strong not to POAS. I'm very very weak. I'm constantly peeing on things.

Sunday's the next ultrasound. I'm so excited/terrified!


----------



## augustluvers

PCOS ~ I'm testing on 9/14

Readyformore ~ I didn't have to take progestorone. I believe my results of last cycles were fine, and my uterus lining was 'great' according to the FS on my cycle day 12 ultrasound.


----------



## augustluvers

Readyformore ~ sorry I didn't finish my answer :blush: but, anyway, the months I did progesterone I took them once ovulation was detected so usually around 3dpo


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> *
> 
> Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to be the really odd-ball here and admit that I don't test.
> My lp is never 14 days, so I never make it to the date that the clinic wants me to come in.
> And I don't do hpts either. Too many bfns.
> I watch my temp and wait for AF.Click to expand...
> 
> We can just put down your expected BFP date .... it's just basically to keep track of where everyone is on the cycle. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'll be 9/21 :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14
Touch the Sky - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> augustluvers - 9/14
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> Springy - 9/21
> JanetPlanet - 9/30
> *

I should be on 09/29.


----------



## JanetPlanet

> *adroplet - 9/7*
> *Wishful Think - 9/13 *
> *augustluvers - 9/14 *
> *SquirrelGirl - 9/14*
> *Caphybear - 9/14*
> *Touch the Sky - 9/20*
> *Springy - 9/21*
> *JanetPlanet - 9/30*

How exciting!


----------



## bodaciousajac

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> augustluvers - 9/14
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> Springy - 9/21
> JanetPlanet - 9/30
> *

I think the 15th for me!:baby:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

eep, I don't like being so high on the list...:shock: makes me consider testing! lol. FAR to early for that. :dohh:

I just hope it doesn't end up like last time. The first week I was a rockstar at not worrying about it. Then I suddenly hit a wall right around 10DPIUI and went crazy. Probably because I "could" start testing.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh. And :dust::dust::dust: all around!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, quick question...

My breast have doubled in size over the last two days.  But its not even that, so have my nipples?!?!? They are much larger :blush:

I was wondering if this has every happened to any of you during your 2ww... I'm 9dpo :shrug:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hasn't happened to me. Sorry I can't help!


----------



## adroplet

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, quick question...
> 
> My breast have doubled in size over the last two days.  But its not even that, so have my nipples?!?!? They are much larger :blush:
> 
> I was wondering if this has every happened to any of you during your 2ww... I'm 9dpo :shrug:

YES!!!! I even have the blue roadmaps on them, very dark veins. They are full and for some reason sore sometimes on and off. Strange and uncomfortable.

Ladies, I'm 14 dpo and no signs of AF. 
I still have NOT done a HPT. I want to but I don't want to be dissapointed. Arghhhhh!!! 

Pray for me, this could be it. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

adroplet, WOOHOO! Sounds good! Good Luck!:dust::test:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springy

adroplet said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, quick question...
> 
> My breast have doubled in size over the last two days.  But its not even that, so have my nipples?!?!? They are much larger :blush:
> 
> I was wondering if this has every happened to any of you during your 2ww... I'm 9dpo :shrug:
> 
> YES!!!! I even have the blue roadmaps on them, very dark veins. They are full and for some reason sore sometimes on and off. Strange and uncomfortable.
> 
> Ladies, I'm 14 dpo and no signs of AF.
> I still have NOT done a HPT. I want to but I don't want to be dissapointed. Arghhhhh!!!
> 
> Pray for me, this could be it.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

The ONLY symptom my sister ever had to know she was pregnant was blue roadmaps on her chest :) I'm thinking this is a good sign!!!! When are you going to test????


----------



## Harvest2009

JanetPlanet said:


> I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm.
> 
> This will be my first IUI. And my first cycle with injectables. I'm clueless. I forgot to ask if six follicles is a good result. Is it?
> 
> Harvest, how was the D&C? Everything ok?
> 
> readyformore, what kind of progesterone do you use?
> 
> bloated ladies, I hope you feel better!

Sounding good adroplet! Test already the suspence is killing me! GL!
Springy sorry you are feeling so bloated,I was pretty bloated on the injectibles too, hang in there!
Thanks for checking in Janet, the D&C went really well today, I wasn't even nervous! I went in and they gave me some good drugs, Tylenol, gravel and adavan. So after sitting in a small room for 1 hr with DH they took me into the procedure room, hooked up my iv to some more even better drugs! Then I dosed off and had a dream about sandwiches! I continued to tell them alll about this dream, pretty embarrassing but could have been worse I guess. The procedure only took 10 minuntes, I went back across the hall, rested for a bit and then went home and crashed on the couch. Now I am feeling ok, pretty sore down there though. 
When I left I got my protocol, starting stimms on the 19th! YAY! ER is tentatively on the 30th :happydance: babies here we come ladies!!!


----------



## readyformore

Adroplet. . .. .I'm so excited for you, but I understand why you're not testing!
My breast/nipples usually get really uncomfortable during my 2ww, but then they return to normal about 2 days prior to AF.

Good luck!


----------



## readyformore

AF date for me would be 9-22.

(I liked how you said bfp date, lol).


----------



## readyformore

Harvest, so glad to hear that the procedure went well.

I loved your conversation about sandwiches.
I once had surgery to remove an ovarian cyst, and while drugged up and on the operating room table, I actually told the entire surgical team that I couldn't watch breast surgeries on tv because it gave me the chills to see them cut around the nipples.

I was terribly embarrassed about that when I remembered it the next day, lol.

Oh, the things drugs do to us.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm.
> 
> This will be my first IUI. And my first cycle with injectables. I'm clueless. I forgot to ask if six follicles is a good result. Is it?
> 
> Harvest, how was the D&C? Everything ok?
> 
> readyformore, what kind of progesterone do you use?
> 
> bloated ladies, I hope you feel better!
> 
> Sounding good adroplet! Test already the suspence is killing me! GL!
> Springy sorry you are feeling so bloated,I was pretty bloated on the injectibles too, hang in there!
> Thanks for checking in Janet, the D&C went really well today, I wasn't even nervous! I went in and they gave me some good drugs, Tylenol, gravel and adavan. So after sitting in a small room for 1 hr with DH they took me into the procedure room, hooked up my iv to some more even better drugs! Then I dosed off and had a dream about sandwiches! I continued to tell them alll about this dream, pretty embarrassing but could have been worse I guess. The procedure only took 10 minuntes, I went back across the hall, rested for a bit and then went home and crashed on the couch. Now I am feeling ok, pretty sore down there though.
> When I left I got my protocol, starting stimms on the 19th! YAY! ER is tentatively on the 30th :happydance: babies here we come ladies!!!Click to expand...

YAY! can't wait for you to start! :happydance: glad it went well today :)


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm.
> 
> This will be my first IUI. And my first cycle with injectables. I'm clueless. I forgot to ask if six follicles is a good result. Is it?
> 
> Harvest, how was the D&C? Everything ok?
> 
> readyformore, what kind of progesterone do you use?
> 
> bloated ladies, I hope you feel better!
> 
> Sounding good adroplet! Test already the suspence is killing me! GL!
> Springy sorry you are feeling so bloated,I was pretty bloated on the injectibles too, hang in there!
> Thanks for checking in Janet, the D&C went really well today, I wasn't even nervous! I went in and they gave me some good drugs, Tylenol, gravel and adavan. So after sitting in a small room for 1 hr with DH they took me into the procedure room, hooked up my iv to some more even better drugs! Then I dosed off and had a dream about sandwiches! I continued to tell them alll about this dream, pretty embarrassing but could have been worse I guess. The procedure only took 10 minuntes, I went back across the hall, rested for a bit and then went home and crashed on the couch. Now I am feeling ok, pretty sore down there though.
> When I left I got my protocol, starting stimms on the 19th! YAY! ER is tentatively on the 30th :happydance: babies here we come ladies!!!Click to expand...

Sounds like everything went really well and can't wait for the stimming and your ER - only a few weeks away!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14
Touch the Sky - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
readyformore - 9/22
usamom - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*

Hope I didn't miss anyone :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

Touch, such an awesome fert report!!! I'm so excited for you!! 

August, I know exactly where you're coming from sweetie! It's so much harder to think positive about it than the people around us! But I'll add my two cents and say I think you've got a great chance :winkwink: 

Harvest, I'm sure you're relieved that the procedure went well and yay for starting stims soon!! :yipee:

Adroplet :dust: everything sounds fantastic for you!!

Pcos, my estimated testing date (beta) may be sept 29, but of course depends on the datewe actualy do retrieval. :)

Wannabeprego, there is usually a cutoff when you're dealing with low count as to when a doc won't do iui. But I'm pretty sure the cutoff varies from doc to doc. :shrug: plus, your dh defo needs a repeat (or 2) SA to confirm the diagnosis. We are dealing with very low count...we were never even eligible for iui b/c of that. Our RE said it would be unethical for him to put us through iui with numbers as low as we had. I've heard of some docs trying with numbers as low as ours but our doc won't b/c your chances of success are so low. I'm sorry I know this isn't very encouraging info, but personally I'd rather be prepared and have an idea of what to expect. :hugs: really, I would suggest getting another SA first at least b/c you may find that your dh's #s are great for iui and your doc of course is the best to explain it all. :flower: oh and your doc may suggest bloodwork for your dh to try to determine the cause for low count and if meds can address it. Whatever he says tho, do not let your dh take testosterone in any form while you're ttc. It will cause his numbers to totally tank. I've talked to so many women who this happened to and my RE confirmed that as true. :hugs:

Afm, back to the RE tomorrow morning and I'm hoping we'll get a better idea of when trigger will be! I'm actually excited for this appt! Yay!


----------



## augustluvers

Adroplet~ Test! Test! Test! Sounds sooo promising :hugs:

springy ~ thank you :hugs: how are you making out? How are you feeling?


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Adroplet~ Test! Test! Test! Sounds sooo promising :hugs:
> 
> springy ~ thank you :hugs: how are you making out? How are you feeling?

Feeling better today than yesterday, although I still feel bloated but that could also be due to all the junk food I ate this week! Figured I was feeling fat and gross might as well eat comfort food!! 

The only thing still bothering me is that my nipples are SO tender and almost engorged which I have never had from the trigger shot before. I know at only 4 dp iui it would be way to soon for any symptoms so I'm blaming the drug cocktail I took this month!!

Looking forward to the weekend which will be super busy and help me pass the time. Then I'm down to only 10 days till testing!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Springy ~ I'm glad that you are starting to feel better. I too am bloated from all the junk I've eaten :haha: And of course the meds this month, lol. So I completely get how you're feeling. I hope your weekend flies by sweetie :hugs:

As for me ~ my internet cheapies was stark white yesterday (Negative)So I guess the HCG trigger shot is out of my system, but last night I felt so sick to my stomach :shrug: It was like nausea, and I never get like that :shrug: And my breast and nipples are still enlarged this morning with a great amount of tenderness. :shrug:


----------



## augustluvers

I feel horrible girls, so nauseous and nothing is taking it away. :shrug:

I tried sliced peaches (somthing sweet)
I tried gold fish (something salty)

And nothing... I've been like this since yesterday afternoon. 

Anyone else feeling like this? Surely this can't be the trigger shot as I have tested it out of my system already.


----------



## Harvest2009

sorry you feel so crappy august :hugs: have you tried ginger ale? That always helps me when my tummy is upset. Feel better :)


----------



## bodaciousajac

:baby:August- I'm Pretty sure your preggers:happydance::happydance::dust::pink::blue::yellow:


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> I feel horrible girls, so nauseous and nothing is taking it away. :shrug:
> 
> I tried sliced peaches (somthing sweet)
> I tried gold fish (something salty)
> 
> And nothing... I've been like this since yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Anyone else feeling like this? Surely this can't be the trigger shot as I have tested it out of my system already.

Have you tried just plain saltine crackers? I agree with Harvest gingerale always helps me!

My coworkers swear by Mint Tea or Ginger Tea to help with nausea.

I wouldn't think it was the trigger. I'll cross all my fingers and toes that this is the start of "morning" sickness from your own hCG levels from being preggers!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

When I was prego, my nausea symptoms ALWAYS hit at 9DPIUI!!! 

I bet you will see a BFP tomorrow night or 12DPIUI!


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you girlies... I did get a bottle of ginger ale at lunch and some crackers because this is down right crazy! :haha: :wacko: I even bought lunch from my favorite Amish Market but couldn't eat it because it tasted.. weird?!?! :wacko:

I tested yesterday after lunch and it was negative, but I tested just 15 mintues ago and theres an ever so faint line there. I'm trying my best not to get my hopes up yet, but with these symptoms and all, I just can't wait for Monday to test with a real test... lol


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Thank you girlies... I did get a bottle of ginger ale at lunch and some crackers because this is down right crazy! :haha: :wacko: I even bought lunch from my favorite Amish Market but couldn't eat it because it tasted.. weird?!?! :wacko:
> 
> I tested yesterday after lunch and it was negative, but I tested just 15 mintues ago and theres an ever so faint line there. I'm trying my best not to get my hopes up yet, but with these symptoms and all, I just can't wait for Monday to test with a real test... lol

Hang in there! We will all pray for you and we will all cross everything that this is your BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx Springy :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> Thank you girlies... I did get a bottle of ginger ale at lunch and some crackers because this is down right crazy! :haha: :wacko: I even bought lunch from my favorite Amish Market but couldn't eat it because it tasted.. weird?!?! :wacko:
> 
> I tested yesterday after lunch and it was negative, but I tested just 15 mintues ago and theres an ever so faint line there. I'm trying my best not to get my hopes up yet, but with these symptoms and all, I just can't wait for Monday to test with a real test... lol

:happydance::happydance: It's on like donkey kong yo! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

PCOS ~ I was drinking from my water bottle while I read your response and needless to say the water was sprayed all over my comupter! :haha: :haha:

You made me laugh so hard... thank you :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> PCOS ~ I was drinking from my water bottle while I read your response and needless to say the water was sprayed all over my comupter! :haha: :haha:
> 
> You made me laugh so hard... thank you :hugs:

:rofl: better than barf :rofl: :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

August, how exciting!!! :happydance: I hope this is it for you! :thumbup:

Well I had my monitoring appt this am...all went very well. Doc said we won't trigger early but everything's looking good. So I can't figure out why I'm feeling ....disappointed?? My lining is at 8 and doc only measured my 7 biggest follies. 3 on the right at 17, 16, 16 and 4 on the left at 17 and three 13's. We'll probably do retrieval next wed so hopefully only 3 more nights of shots, then trigger. Fxxxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck August!!! 

I feel absolutely nothing, other than super bloated. But that's from the progesterone. Tired of looking preggo and not being preggo! :dohh: But I got myself some handy elastic waist jeans today! :rofl:


----------



## JanetPlanet

*pk2of8*, GOOD LUCK!

Have you tested yet *adroplet? *

How are you feeling today *Springy*, less bloated I hope?


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey all - can I join in?? Had my first IUI today and I feel surprisingly good. I did a trigger last month and the pain was crazy - did a trigger yesterday and totally different. Maybe it's the clomid last month and gonal-f this month? Either way, much better lining this month at 8 compared to 5 on clomid. Let the 2ww begin.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Snowbunny, welcome!

So glad you had a good IUI experience! I also had pain on Clomid. Almost went to the ER, it was so bad.:sick:

Maybe you can have your test date added to the testing date list. :thumbup:



> Originally Posted by *PCOSMomToOne* https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/bnb/buttons/viewpost.gif
> 
> _*adroplet - 9/7*_
> _*Wishful Think - 9/13 *_
> _*SquirrelGirl - 9/14*_
> _*Caphybear - 9/14*_
> _*Touch the Sky - 9/20*_
> 
> 
> _Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif_

GOOD LUCK!:dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14
Touch the Sky - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
readyformore - 9/22
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*


----------



## mmgritten

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> augustluvers - 9/14
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> Springy - 9/21
> readyformore - 9/22
> usamom - 9/29
> pk2of8 - 9/29
> JanetPlanet - 9/30
> *


My beta is tomorrow


----------



## readyformore

augustluvers said:


> Thank you girlies... I did get a bottle of ginger ale at lunch and some crackers because this is down right crazy! :haha: :wacko: I even bought lunch from my favorite Amish Market but couldn't eat it because it tasted.. weird?!?! :wacko:
> 
> I tested yesterday after lunch and it was negative, but I tested just 15 mintues ago and theres an ever so faint line there.

I hope this is it. 

I ALWAYS am sick prior to a bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi Snowbunny, welcome!
> 
> So glad you had a good IUI experience! I also had pain on Clomid. Almost went to the ER, it was so bad.:sick:
> 
> Maybe you can have your test date added to the testing date list. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCOSMomToOne* https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/bnb/buttons/viewpost.gif
> 
> _*adroplet - 9/7*_
> _*Wishful Think - 9/13 *_
> _*SquirrelGirl - 9/14*_
> _*Caphybear - 9/14*_
> _*Touch the Sky - 9/20*_
> 
> 
> _Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif_
> 
> GOOD LUCK!:dust:Click to expand...

Thanks - I test on the 23rd!

By the way - has anyone else gained weight throughout these drugs?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Uh, YEAH! defo gained some weight. I'm up 4 or 5 pounds. I've been walking every day trying to keep everything to a minimum, but it just doesn't seem to help.


----------



## readyformore

Snowbunny said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Snowbunny, welcome!
> 
> So glad you had a good IUI experience! I also had pain on Clomid. Almost went to the ER, it was so bad.:sick:
> 
> Maybe you can have your test date added to the testing date list. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCOSMomToOne* https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/bnb/buttons/viewpost.gif
> 
> _*adroplet - 9/7*_
> _*Wishful Think - 9/13 *_
> _*SquirrelGirl - 9/14*_
> _*Caphybear - 9/14*_
> _*Touch the Sky - 9/20*_
> 
> 
> _Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif_
> 
> GOOD LUCK!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I test on the 23rd!
> 
> By the way - has anyone else gained weight throughout these drugs?Click to expand...

I gained 10 pounds from 4 months of clomid. :wacko:


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Snowbunny, welcome!
> 
> So glad you had a good IUI experience! I also had pain on Clomid. Almost went to the ER, it was so bad.:sick:
> 
> Maybe you can have your test date added to the testing date list. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCOSMomToOne* https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/bnb/buttons/viewpost.gif
> 
> _*adroplet - 9/7*_
> _*Wishful Think - 9/13 *_
> _*SquirrelGirl - 9/14*_
> _*Caphybear - 9/14*_
> _*Touch the Sky - 9/20*_
> 
> 
> _Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif_
> 
> GOOD LUCK!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I test on the 23rd!
> 
> By the way - has anyone else gained weight throughout these drugs?Click to expand...

Hey you! How was the IUI yesterday????

I have gained EASILY 5 to 7 pounds this month. I am less bloated today but than I have been the rest of the week but I am still uncomfortable and yes I have been eating a lot of junk food but I don't think 5 to 7 pounds worth!!!!!

I actually joked with my hubby that if this is what being preggo feels like then its going to be a long 9 months of complaining for me!!

How many follicles did you end up with??


----------



## Touch the Sky

i've also gained 10 lbs since this journey began 6 months ago, although i was able to lose 4 recently.. but it's so frustrating!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies, just wanted to tell you that i'm giving acupuncture another whirl tomorrow. the nurse who was with me for the retrieval referred me to someone who a lot of the patients there use. she will meet me at my clinic and do everything there. it will cost me over 400 bucks.. but at this point, with as much as we've spent... what's another 400 i guess.. i just hope it works :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have gained 2-3 lbs since January. Not sure if its medication related or just stuff my face related. But while TTC my daughter, I easily packed on 10lbs. Now I have the mentality "why lose it if I'm going to get prego?" I'm not horribly over weight just need to lose about 8 lbs and I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Snowbunny

I started acupuncture a couple of weeks ago and I'm really enjoying it. The naturopath that does it recommended a book called 'the infertility cure'. I've ordered it from chapters. She said it will enlighten me...I'll let y'all know if that happens.


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Snowbunny, welcome!
> 
> So glad you had a good IUI experience! I also had pain on Clomid. Almost went to the ER, it was so bad.:sick:
> 
> Maybe you can have your test date added to the testing date list. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCOSMomToOne* https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/bnb/buttons/viewpost.gif
> 
> _*adroplet - 9/7*_
> _*Wishful Think - 9/13 *_
> _*SquirrelGirl - 9/14*_
> _*Caphybear - 9/14*_
> _*Touch the Sky - 9/20*_
> 
> 
> _Please post your testing date and I will add you to the list!!!! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif_
> 
> GOOD LUCK!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I test on the 23rd!
> 
> By the way - has anyone else gained weight throughout these drugs?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you! How was the IUI yesterday????
> 
> I have gained EASILY 5 to 7 pounds this month. I am less bloated today but than I have been the rest of the week but I am still uncomfortable and yes I have been eating a lot of junk food but I don't think 5 to 7 pounds worth!!!!!
> 
> I actually joked with my hubby that if this is what being preggo feels like then its going to be a long 9 months of complaining for me!!
> 
> How many follicles did you end up with??Click to expand...

Did the IUI Friday morning - not bad, but definitely not comfortable. I started with 4 follicles and ended at 3, although one was likely too small. The two were 19 and 24 so fingers crossed one of them sticks. 

Glad to hear your bloat is settling down and you almost have one week down of your 2ww!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ha decided to go back to reading my book "How to make love to a plastic cup" ... I stopped reading it because I became to consumed with TTC 24/7. Anyhow ... thought this was cute ...

It made me chuckle when I read "Congratulations, nothings worked". That is SOOOO how I feel!
 



Attached Files:







IVFbook.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6









IVFbook2.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JanetPlanet

$400 for acupuncture!!?? I pay $85 a session. I've been doing it every week since June. On Monday I had elctro-acupuncture. That was interesting.

I've lost 25 pounds since April. 

Has anyone else had swollen joints while using fertility meds? My knee is super swollen. Probably not related.


----------



## JanetPlanet

PCOS, that's hilarious!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm doing acupuncture as well. It's $70 a session and I go once a week. I stopped taking my allergy medicine and just got really miserable. But when I went to my session I told him and he stuck two needles in my cheeks! :shock: But I tell you what, I've been doing pretty good ever since! 

Also, unsure if it's related or not, but my follicles grew a lot faster/ bigger this time.... :shrug: And yeah, I totally figure if I'm already spending X amount, why not tack on a bit more. Can't hurt. And it does help me feel relaxed. Whether that's from laying down for an hour with a heat lamp over me, or what. But I like it! :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ha decided to go back to reading my book "How to make love to a plastic cup" ... I stopped reading it because I became to consumed with TTC 24/7. Anyhow ... thought this was cute ...
> 
> It made me chuckle when I read "Congratulations, nothings worked". That is SOOOO how I feel!

That is a fantastic book. I laughed out loud MANY times reading it. :)


----------



## Mrs C P

Hi August, a very faint line, is a line, thats sooo exciting, everything is crossed for you, looking forward to confirmation on monday :happydance:

Hi adroplet, sounds soooo promising, when are you going to test?:happydance:

:dust:


I also do accupunture, its £35 in the UK per session, I'm only doing it once a month at the moment, but will up it to weekly for IVF when I get there.
I'm only 5 dpo (IUI monday so taken monday as OV day) and I still feel very very crampy, and really bloated, annoying! I didn't expect the bloating, i so look pregnant, i'll die if anyone asks when im due, seriously big belly, also really moody as if AF is on her way, horrible horrible.

Why does TWW take so long!!!!!

I've gained 5 pounds in 4 weeks, completely blaming the treatment 

I hope everyone is doing well, not been on for a few days, also dont know you very well yet but hope to get to know you all soon.:flower:

has anyone seen the website 999reasonstolaugh? I just love it, some of the entries crack me up and keep me sane. check it out if you need a laugh at infertility.

PCOSmomtoone, can i join the testing list? its Sept 20, although i dont expect to get there before AF starts as my LP is usually only 11-12days


----------



## JanetPlanet

See what happens when you brag? In the past two days, I've gained back 4 of the 25 pounds I've lost. I guess I shouldn't have had that entire burrito yesterday. OINK.


----------



## Mrs C P

JanetPlanet said:


> See what happens when you brag? In the past two days, I've gained back 4 of the 25 pounds I've lost. I guess I shouldn't have had that entire burrito yesterday. OINK.

blame the treatment entirely, thats what i do :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14
Touch the Sky - 9/20
Mrs C P - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
readyformore - 9/22
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*

Any news Adroplet? augustluvers?


----------



## JanetPlanet

> blame the treatment entirely, thats what i do https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif

:rofl: That's exactly what I'm going to do!

p.s. good luck Mrs C P, and lots of :dust: on your :test:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies, i'm back from my transfer :happydance:

of my 10 embryos, 3 were "excellent" 8 cell grade 3, then the rest were "good", 2 were 6 cell grade 3, and the rest were 4 cell grade 3. i got a picture of the embies and we also got a pic of the embies inside me. we transferred the 2 best. they will freeze the rest. i'm officially "pregnant" now i just have to stay that way!

oh and PCOS- blood test is 9/22


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

* TOUCH  


PUPO WITH TWINS  *


----------



## Snowbunny

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> augustluvers - 9/14
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Touch the Sky - 9/20
> Mrs C P - 9/20
> Springy - 9/21
> readyformore - 9/22
> usamom - 9/29
> pk2of8 - 9/29
> JanetPlanet - 9/30
> *
> 
> Any news Adroplet? augustluvers?

Can you add me in for 9/23??


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks pcos!

My acupuncurist was soo nice.. she met us at the clinic and stayed with us the entire time, about 2 hours. She works with so many patients at the clinic that she knows all the staff and drs, which was nice. I was really happy that we used her, even if it was expensive :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14
Mrs C P - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
readyformore - 9/22
Touch the Sky - 9/22
Snowbunny - 9/23
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

AFM -- I am impatiently waiting for the paperwork from my clinic. The embryologist said that there were a few embryo's that he was going to let grow a little longer. Once everything makes it to freeze, he would send out paperwork with all the embryo grading and what is actually frozen. 

I have literally been RUNNING to the mailbox every single day for the last 3 days. Nothing yet. I am PRAYING I get something today!! I SOOOo want to know if we have more than 5 frozen :baby: 

AF is due on Thursday ... it seems like MONTHS now since the egg retrieval ... but it's only been 10 days. :dohh:


----------



## readyformore

He's sending it in the mail?

Geez, that's pretty outdated, lol.

Ask him for a text or something, lol.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Yeah, why can't they call you?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

readyformore said:


> He's sending it in the mail?
> 
> Geez, that's pretty outdated, lol.
> 
> Ask him for a text or something, lol.

He probably attached it to a pigeon too! Argh ... I'm sure it has something to do with security measures. 

I have to give them props though ... they have stepped it up a notch since last month. I've already received 2 phone call updates and when I called them, they called me back within an hour. 

I hope it continues this way!!! ....only 2 more hours till the mailman delivers :happydance: it BETTER be in there!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

The Fertility Clinic is very prestigious and in high demand. To be honest, I think they have TOO many patients. I was recommended by my OBGYN back in 2003 and they were wonderful. Since then, they have grown LEAPS and BOUNDS ... appearing on Dr. Oz and The Doctors regularly. Unfortunately, I think their customer service skills have taken a hit in the past few years. 

Having said that, after voicing my concerns (issues with them) they have been much more on top of things and compassionate.


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies, i'm back from my transfer :happydance:
> 
> of my 10 embryos, 3 were "excellent" 8 cell grade 3, then the rest were "good", 2 were 6 cell grade 3, and the rest were 4 cell grade 3. i got a picture of the embies and we also got a pic of the embies inside me. we transferred the 2 best. they will freeze the rest. i'm officially "pregnant" now i just have to stay that way!
> 
> oh and PCOS- blood test is 9/22

YAY TOUCH PUPO!!!!! So exciting, Can't believe you are PUPO already, feels like the whole process went so fast! :happydance: I am throwing tons and tons of sticky dust your way lady!!! BTW how did you decide to transfer 2?


----------



## JanetPlanet

*Touch*, good luck! PUPO, how exciting!

*PCOS*, Hope the mailman brings you your paperwork TODAY so you don't have to wait until Monday!


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOS I got a good laugh out of your book hilarious! hope your paperwork comes today :)
So the wierdest thing has happened since my D&C, my feet are warm! I have never in my life had warm feet, I think the polyps were taking all the blood from them, lol, DH can't get over it, he has never seen my bare feet in the house, I usually always wear slippers. I was reading too that when polyps are removed the decrease in estrogen can cause weight loss, 2 for 1: ployp removal and lypo!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thank you! We picked 2 cuz it just seemed right and its also what the Dr recommends.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

pcosmom i hope you get your paperwork today


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girlies...

I haven't been on today since I've had family in and out of my house all day, so I will definitely do some catching up tomorrow morning.

Just wanted to share that...

Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE who came to my house today had something to say about my 'larger' chest.

One of my cousins said "what's up with the new rack?" :haha:
An aunt said, "wow, look at your boobs" :haha:

OMG... My boobs have been the talk of the day... see. I'm not imagining the enlargement of them :haha:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies, i'm back from my transfer :happydance:
> 
> of my 10 embryos, 3 were "excellent" 8 cell grade 3, then the rest were "good", 2 were 6 cell grade 3, and the rest were 4 cell grade 3. i got a picture of the embies and we also got a pic of the embies inside me. we transferred the 2 best. they will freeze the rest. i'm officially "pregnant" now i just have to stay that way!
> 
> oh and PCOS- blood test is 9/22

YAY!!! Maybe we'll have twinkie bumps together this month!!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i'm back from my transfer :happydance:
> 
> of my 10 embryos, 3 were "excellent" 8 cell grade 3, then the rest were "good", 2 were 6 cell grade 3, and the rest were 4 cell grade 3. i got a picture of the embies and we also got a pic of the embies inside me. we transferred the 2 best. they will freeze the rest. i'm officially "pregnant" now i just have to stay that way!
> 
> oh and PCOS- blood test is 9/22
> 
> YAY!!! Maybe we'll have twinkie bumps together this month!!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: for the both of you!

Springy you were IVF? I don't know why I thought you were IUI :dohh:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i'm back from my transfer :happydance:
> 
> of my 10 embryos, 3 were "excellent" 8 cell grade 3, then the rest were "good", 2 were 6 cell grade 3, and the rest were 4 cell grade 3. i got a picture of the embies and we also got a pic of the embies inside me. we transferred the 2 best. they will freeze the rest. i'm officially "pregnant" now i just have to stay that way!
> 
> oh and PCOS- blood test is 9/22
> 
> YAY!!! Maybe we'll have twinkie bumps together this month!!!!!Click to expand...

yay springy!! i sure hope so! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i'm back from my transfer :happydance:
> 
> of my 10 embryos, 3 were "excellent" 8 cell grade 3, then the rest were "good", 2 were 6 cell grade 3, and the rest were 4 cell grade 3. i got a picture of the embies and we also got a pic of the embies inside me. we transferred the 2 best. they will freeze the rest. i'm officially "pregnant" now i just have to stay that way!
> 
> oh and PCOS- blood test is 9/22
> 
> YAY!!! Maybe we'll have twinkie bumps together this month!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: for the both of you!
> 
> Springy you were IVF? I don't know why I thought you were IUI :dohh:Click to expand...

No I was IUI with 5 follicles! Touch and I have been on the forum together since February. Just hoping we both (and all the oter ladies on here!) get our bfp's :) and I am hoping for twins at this point!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Been here since January :cry:


----------



## augustluvers

Springy ~ oh... lol I hope you get your BFP soon sweetie, you girls deserve it.

PCOS ~ I've got everything crossed so that you get your BFP :hugs:

I have been on bnb since January/Feb... but I have been TTC for almost 4 years now


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Been here since January :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

Sure has been a long haul for all of us!!! We just need to hang in there as it will happen for all of us, hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## Mrs C P

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies, i'm back from my transfer :happydance:
> 
> of my 10 embryos, 3 were "excellent" 8 cell grade 3, then the rest were "good", 2 were 6 cell grade 3, and the rest were 4 cell grade 3. i got a picture of the embies and we also got a pic of the embies inside me. we transferred the 2 best. they will freeze the rest. i'm officially "pregnant" now i just have to stay that way!
> 
> oh and PCOS- blood test is 9/22

Yippee! Fantastic news! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Blah! I don't feel well at all today :shrug: Woke up are 3am with a hunger like no other, so bad I got sick to my stomach. 

On a good note, my temp went up, the highest ever in the last 4 years of temping. Check my chart out =)


----------



## Harvest2009

:


augustluvers said:


> Blah! I don't feel well at all today :shrug: Woke up are 3am with a hunger like no other, so bad I got sick to my stomach.
> 
> On a good note, my temp went up, the highest ever in the last 4 years of temping. Check my chart out =)

:test::test::test:


----------



## Mrs C P

augustluvers said:


> Blah! I don't feel well at all today :shrug: Woke up are 3am with a hunger like no other, so bad I got sick to my stomach.
> 
> On a good note, my temp went up, the highest ever in the last 4 years of temping. Check my chart out =)

yes :test::test::test: we're all waiting to hear :happydance:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

augustluvers : test i waitning to hear


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hey all i go in tommarrow for the follicle check which this is my first check fx for me everything goes good


----------



## Mrs C P

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Hey all i go in tommarrow for the follicle check which this is my first check fx for me everything goes good

ooooh brilliant!! i'm sure it will all go well. what day in your cycle are you? whats next after the follie check? will they keep checking until follies are correct size and will you get trigger shot?
How are you feeling? are you starting to get achy ovaries?


----------



## JanetPlanet

I have an appointment today around 1pm for a follicle check ultrasound.

The thing is....I THINK I MAY BE HAVING AN LH SURGE TODAY!!!???

*I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It's hard to tell if the test is positive or very very nearly positive. I did an IC OPK and it looks positive to me with pee that I held for about two hours. When it got so dark, I used a ClearBlue digital OPK, but I had to use new pee because I threw the other pee out. The digital OPK was negative.

We did BD last night, thank goodness, but I don't know what this means now as far as the IUI goes.

I love the clinic that I go to, but I feel like the doctors are very casual about things, and have a tendancy not to listen to me when I tell them what's going on with my body. I've been doing this TTC thing for over 2.5 years and when I say I know I'm about to ovulate, I know what I'm talking about. (Just like you girlies probably do.)

I guess I have to really really hope at least one follicle is at least 16mm so I can get the trigger.

Any suggestions? I feel like I spent so much money, time and effort into this cycle and now it's at risk. :sad2:And to top it all off, my husband is making noise about having a client he can't cancel tomorrow. Oh, he'll cancel alright. OR ELSE.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am on cd11
i will get the tigger is the follies are the right size
i am feeling nauseous,sore boobies, twinges in my ovaries

Here are my opks from this morning what do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







9-11.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caphybear

augustluvers said:


> Blah! I don't feel well at all today :shrug: Woke up are 3am with a hunger like no other, so bad I got sick to my stomach.
> 
> On a good note, my temp went up, the highest ever in the last 4 years of temping. Check my chart out =)

:test:


----------



## augustluvers

:headspin:

So I did test today... But my sample was diluted, very light in color... but... I think I got a line on an internet cheapie today!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHH.....

I tested at 6am and at 9am and both had the same line, but the one at 9 was darker. However, when I take a picture you cant see it :growlmad:

So I'm going to try to not drink much tonight so that I can test with FMU tomorrow with a FRER and see if I get a clear line, esp. if my temp stays up right?

Thankx for encouraging the testing girls! lol :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> i am on cd11
> i will get the tigger is the follies are the right size
> i am feeling nauseous,sore boobies, twinges in my ovaries
> 
> Here are my opks from this morning what do you all think?

The test line on the strip one has to be darker then the control in order to be positive, so I would say that its not positive yet, but could be very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> i am on cd11
> i will get the tigger is the follies are the right size
> i am feeling nauseous,sore boobies, twinges in my ovaries
> 
> Here are my opks from this morning what do you all think?

Not a positive yet mrsdavis .... test again later in the day and tomorrow. The test line has to be darker than the control line.

Also - is your other one from a digital smiley face one? If so I have read that the line indicators are not an indicator of the positive or not - its not like the two line cheap ones, if it was a happy face brand was it showing a happy face or not?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Are these positive OPK's? :flower:


https://images1.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp%3B3%3B%3Enu%3D3236%3E%3A57%3E398%3EWSNRCG%3D34%3A8%3B9928%3B338nu0mrj
https://images1.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp%3B32%3Enu%3D3236%3E%3A57%3E398%3EWSNRCG%3D34%3A8%3B99297338nu0mrj


----------



## caphybear

JanetPlanet said:


> Are these positive OPK's? :flower:

They look positive to me! :D


----------



## readyformore

augustlovers.............I'm very excited for you!

I will check back tomorrow to hear your news.
This is going to be a long sleepless night for you!


----------



## caphybear

Ok... so I've been testing (hpt - internet cheapie) everyday for a few days now... since last Tues. I saw the HCG trigger shot leave as I got a neg on last Wed. Today, I tested this morning and this afternoon... (3times to be exact). The 2 I took this morning had a very faint, almost not visible line on it. So I decided not to drink a lot of water today and I tested again a little while ago. The urine was not as diluted and the line was quite visible to me. Although I'm not getting excited just yet, I wanted to share with someone!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## caphybear

augustluvers said:


> :headspin:
> 
> So I did test today... But my sample was diluted, very light in color... but... I think I got a line on an internet cheapie today!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHH.....
> 
> I tested at 6am and at 9am and both had the same line, but the one at 9 was darker. However, when I take a picture you cant see it :growlmad:
> 
> So I'm going to try to not drink much tonight so that I can test with FMU tomorrow with a FRER and see if I get a clear line, esp. if my temp stays up right?
> 
> Thankx for encouraging the testing girls! lol :hugs:

:thumbup::happydance: so exciting and happy for you!!


----------



## readyformore

caphybear said:


> Ok... so I've been testing (hpt - internet cheapie) everyday for a few days now... since last Tues. I saw the HCG trigger shot leave as I got a neg on last Wed. Today, I tested this morning and this afternoon... (3times to be exact). The 2 I took this morning had a very faint, almost not visible line on it. So I decided not to drink a lot of water today and I tested again a little while ago. The urine was not as diluted and the line was quite visible to me. Although I'm not getting excited just yet, I wanted to share with someone!! Fingers crossed!

Wow, awesome news from two women in a row! This is wonderful!!

You can be reserved. . . . I'll be excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Harvest2009

WOW Caphybear and August!!! Exciting much? Hope those lines get darker ladies :)


----------



## Snowbunny

I hope those :bfp: keep rolling in!

:dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Caphybear and August....YAYYYY!!!! I'm thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Springy

Caphybear and August - this is sounding like an AMAZING way to start our month off. Sending lots of sticky baby dust your direction!!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

I'm 13dpo and my FRER was visibly a :bfn: 

I'm not surprised given the fact that I'm experiencing the weirdest cramps of my life (since mid-day yesterday). Almost like I've done way too many sit-ups or something. 

I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows but I just have that feeling, you know? That it's over for me this month... Oh well... on to my 2nd IUI cycle


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> I'm 13dpo and my FRER was visibly a :bfn:
> 
> I'm not surprised given the fact that I'm experiencing the weirdest cramps of my life (since mid-day yesterday). Almost like I've done way too many sit-ups or something.
> 
> I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows but I just have that feeling, you know? That it's over for me this month... Oh well... on to my 2nd IUI cycle

Hang in there - you're right you're not out till AF shows up! AND lots of women don't see BFPs till after AF is due to arrive. Try and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx Springy :hugs:

I broke down and cried the entire 1/2 hour is takes me to get to work, and then I suddendly snapped out it and told my self to 'get a grip' :haha: then I laughed uncontrollably... the stuff we feel like TTC huh?

I've got a question, is AF expected on 14dpo or the day after? I've never had a cycle where I actually ovulated and have dpo's so I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## maureenmarsh

Hey august, your not alone, mine are negative today also and I'm 11 dot and around 9-10 dpo, I guess my 3rd didn't work either, I'm gutted, go look at my other post on pregnancy test section and let me know if you see anything, this ttc is so heartbreaking


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, Im on the long protocol and am supposed to have ER on sunday or monday (depends on scan on thurs) im getting ovary cramps and ewcm as if im gonna ovulate, is this normal?


----------



## Springy

maureenmarsh said:


> Hey august, your not alone, mine are negative today also and I'm 11 dot and around 9-10 dpo, I guess my 3rd didn't work either, I'm gutted, go look at my other post on pregnancy test section and let me know if you see anything, this ttc is so heartbreaking

Maureen if you are only 9 or 10 dpo it is still VERY early so you can't be gutted yet! A LOT and I mean A LOT of women don't get BPFs till much later than 9 or 10days.:hugs:


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Thankx Springy :hugs:
> 
> I broke down and cried the entire 1/2 hour is takes me to get to work, and then I suddendly snapped out it and told my self to 'get a grip' :haha: then I laughed uncontrollably... the stuff we feel like TTC huh?
> 
> I've got a question, is AF expected on 14dpo or the day after? I've never had a cycle where I actually ovulated and have dpo's so I'm not sure :shrug:

August I have done the EXACT same thing many months. I have had countless drives into or out of the office where I am in tears or countless numbers of nights spend on the couch bawling my eyes out .... Life is NOT fair but remember till the witch shows up you are PUPO!!

As for your AF it depends on how long your personal luteal phase is. Mine is, 99.9% of the time, bang on 14 days post ovulation, and she shows up later in the afternoon or very early evening. This is why I don't POAS early ... did they trigger your ovulation (sorry I'm sure it was back in the thread but that was probably 100 pages ago!)? If so count ovulation as the day after your trigger as the eggs are released approximately 36 hours after trigger.


----------



## augustluvers

Yes, I had the trigger shot on the same day that my chart indicated ovulation, however my FS mentioned that he believe's I ovulated the day after :shrug: so I could be 12 dpo today and not 13 like my chart indicates. 

My temperature is still up, and I'm not even spotting like I usually do. And my 'symptoms' are getting worse especially the sicky feeling and the tender chest with big blue road map viens! lol Even dh said something about it. :haha:


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Yes, I had the trigger shot on the same day that my chart indicated ovulation, however my FS mentioned that he believe's I ovulated the day after :shrug: so I could be 12 dpo today and not 13 like my chart indicates.
> 
> My temperature is still up, and I'm not even spotting like I usually do. And my 'symptoms' are getting worse especially the sicky feeling and the tender chest with big blue road map viens! lol Even dh said something about it. :haha:

Then HANG in there I have read women on here who get BFN at 10 to 12 DPO but then a BFP after 14 DPO. I'm still thinking all your signs are good ones!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx Springy :hugs:

So I went back and looked at my last Clomid cycle. I had a 16 day luteal phase. Af came on 17dpo. But I spotted from 13-16dpo


----------



## augustluvers

And the one prior was a 14 day luteal phase, with me spotting from 10-13 dpo


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7 
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14
Mrs C P - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
readyformore - 9/22
Touch the Sky - 9/22
Snowbunny - 9/23
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*


----------



## Mrs C P

Feeling like poo today, I know I'm clutching at straws but what do you think? 
Iui was done Monday at 1500hrs (trigger shot at midnight Saturday) but boobs started hurting on the sat before at 1500hrs approx, consultant seemed concerned but then I had loads of CM ( sorry for tmi) and today is 7 dpo and I've started spotting 

Do you think its possible to ovulate even when injecting cetritide? Do you think I could have ovulated too early. 
If not, when is implantation after iui? - see? Clutching at straws


----------



## Harvest2009

sorry maureen and august! try to stay positive until the witch sows up, you just never know.
Mrs CP-I think that the cetritide will prevent ovulation so I wouldn't worry, maybe the spotting is implantation, FX!!
Touch-did you take any time off work around EC and ET? I am trying to plan ahead :)
I am feeling better today since my D&C, so I am back at work. Today is our 2nd wedding anniversary and DH is away on a work trip :( too bad, oh well treating myself to a salon visit this afternoon and a girls night watching bachelor pad to cheer me up. We'll celebrate next weekend with a nice dinner out :)


----------



## Mrs C P

Harvest2009 said:


> sorry maureen and august! try to stay positive until the witch sows up, you just never know.
> Mrs CP-I think that the cetritide will prevent ovulation so I wouldn't worry, maybe the spotting is implantation, FX!!
> Touch-did you take any time off work around EC and ET? I am trying to plan ahead :)
> I am feeling better today since my D&C, so I am back at work. Today is our 2nd wedding anniversary and DH is away on a work trip :( too bad, oh well treating myself to a salon visit this afternoon and a girls night watching bachelor pad to cheer me up. We'll celebrate next weekend with a nice dinner out :)

Happy anniversary!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Touch the Sky

sonyabazonya said:


> Hey ladies, Im on the long protocol and am supposed to have ER on sunday or monday (depends on scan on thurs) im getting ovary cramps and ewcm as if im gonna ovulate, is this normal?

yes! very normal. before my ER i had loads of ewcm, i mean to the point where i had to change my undies a few times a day. sorry, TMI! but true. my dr said its from the extra estrogen in the body from the stimms :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> sorry maureen and august! try to stay positive until the witch sows up, you just never know.
> Mrs CP-I think that the cetritide will prevent ovulation so I wouldn't worry, maybe the spotting is implantation, FX!!
> Touch-did you take any time off work around EC and ET? I am trying to plan ahead :)
> I am feeling better today since my D&C, so I am back at work. Today is our 2nd wedding anniversary and DH is away on a work trip :( too bad, oh well treating myself to a salon visit this afternoon and a girls night watching bachelor pad to cheer me up. We'll celebrate next weekend with a nice dinner out :)

hey girl, i only took the day of EC off, then my ET was on a saturday (lucky), and the dr only ordered 2 days bedrest, but i took today off work too :) i would've taken the entire week, but i don't have enough PTO :dohh:

happy anniversary!


----------



## augustluvers

Harvest ~ Happy Anniversary and I'm happy that your feeling better from your D&C


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Happy Annie Harvest!!!! :wedding:


----------



## augustluvers

I feel like I'm going crazy! :haha: :wacko:

I keep running to the restroom everytime I get hit with a hard cramp to see if the :witch: is here or if I'm spotting... BUT... nothing yet :happydance:

So, I've been really restless at night. I'm sleep talking (my husband said I kept him up all night last night) :haha: Opps


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> sorry maureen and august! try to stay positive until the witch sows up, you just never know.
> Mrs CP-I think that the cetritide will prevent ovulation so I wouldn't worry, maybe the spotting is implantation, FX!!
> Touch-did you take any time off work around EC and ET? I am trying to plan ahead :)
> I am feeling better today since my D&C, so I am back at work. Today is our 2nd wedding anniversary and DH is away on a work trip :( too bad, oh well treating myself to a salon visit this afternoon and a girls night watching bachelor pad to cheer me up. We'll celebrate next weekend with a nice dinner out :)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!! My hubby is off to the Pearl Jam concert tonight so I'm having the girls over to my house to watch Bachelor Pad :) Ahhhh 3 hours of mindless TV. Much needed after my super busy day at work today and the 8 hours of work I did yesterday! They don't pay me enough for this!!!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hello everyone i went in for a follicole check there was nine on each side but they were 10 cm i guess i have to go back on firday so please pray for me that they grow fxed


----------



## augustluvers

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hello everyone i went in for a follicole check there was nine on each side but they were 10 cm i guess i have to go back on firday so please pray for me that they grow fxed

You'll be in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Girls, I just got home from a long long long long day at work and I went over to where my collection of test are from this cycle and guess what I saw??? My FRER from this morning had a bright pink line !?!?! WTH???? I have never in all my years of using them have seen a line like that, I never even got an evap on it. I can't even remember if I put that test away before the 10 minutes, and maybe missed it? hahahahahaha LOL 

Guess only time would tell

But still that is a cruel, cruel HPT! :gun:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> Hey Girls, I just got home from a long long long long day at work and I went over to where my collection of test are from this cycle and guess what I saw??? My FRER from this morning had a bright pink line !?!?! WTH???? I have never in all my years of using them have seen a line like that, I never even got an evap on it. I can't even remember if I put that test away before the 10 minutes, and maybe missed it? hahahahahaha LOL
> 
> Guess only time would tell
> 
> But still that is a cruel, cruel HPT! :gun:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

POST PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Harvest2009

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hello everyone i went in for a follicole check there was nine on each side but they were 10 cm i guess i have to go back on firday so please pray for me that they grow fxed

FX for you follies!


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> sorry maureen and august! try to stay positive until the witch sows up, you just never know.
> Mrs CP-I think that the cetritide will prevent ovulation so I wouldn't worry, maybe the spotting is implantation, FX!!
> Touch-did you take any time off work around EC and ET? I am trying to plan ahead :)
> I am feeling better today since my D&C, so I am back at work. Today is our 2nd wedding anniversary and DH is away on a work trip :( too bad, oh well treating myself to a salon visit this afternoon and a girls night watching bachelor pad to cheer me up. We'll celebrate next weekend with a nice dinner out :)
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!! My hubby is off to the Pearl Jam concert tonight so I'm having the girls over to my house to watch Bachelor Pad :) Ahhhh 3 hours of mindless TV. Much needed after my super busy day at work today and the 8 hours of work I did yesterday! They don't pay me enough for this!!!Click to expand...

I love bachelor pad and have no rational reason why:haha: Guilty pleasure I guess. I didn't realize it was three hours tonight...better make sure the recording settings are okay.

I was working all weekend too - I was on call and that means I have to go in to run the weekend meetings. 

Enjoy your downtime tonight.


----------



## Snowbunny

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hello everyone i went in for a follicole check there was nine on each side but they were 10 cm i guess i have to go back on firday so please pray for me that they grow fxed

Fingers crossed.


----------



## maureenmarsh

Hey August can you post a photo of the frer?


----------



## caphybear

Ok... So I used my FRER test today and here are the results... 



:happydance:


----------



## caphybear

August... post a pic for us to see. :D


----------



## augustluvers

maureenmarsh said:


> Hey August can you post a photo of the frer?

Coming right up, sorry for the late reply, I went grocery shopping :blush:


----------



## Snowbunny

caphybear said:


> Ok... So I used my FRER test today and here are the results...
> 
> View attachment 264450
> 
> 
> :happydance:

Awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

I tried my best to get a good angle so I hope you can see this line... I swear I see it clear as day and it's pink, not grey =)
 



Attached Files:







Test 1.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## caphybear

augustluvers said:


> I tried my best to get a good angle so I hope you can see this line... I swear I see it clear as day and it's pink, not grey =)

YAY! I do see it!! :D :thumbup::happydance:

We're gonna be preggers together. :D


----------



## snl41296

caphybear said:


> Ok... So I used my FRER test today and here are the results...
> 
> View attachment 264450
> 
> 
> :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: I see it


----------



## maureenmarsh

Congrats to both of you, I so see it august, I bet you nest test will be blazing


----------



## augustluvers

caphybear said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> I tried my best to get a good angle so I hope you can see this line... I swear I see it clear as day and it's pink, not grey =)
> 
> YAY! I do see it!! :D :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> We're gonna be preggers together. :DClick to expand...

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

OMG I just saw your test! You are sooooooo preggers :hugs: :happydance:

I hope I can join you... but this test was from this morning and I don't remember what time I threw it in my dresser, if it was even before the 10minute mark, but I have never seen this before. I have saved FRER test from before, maybe a day or two and I have NEVER see an evap line on them, and much less in color, so I think I'm going to wait until Wednesday to test again with FMU and see if I get a true BFP


----------



## augustluvers

maureenmarsh said:


> Congrats to both of you, I so see it august, I bet you nest test will be blazing

I pray it does, and that you too get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

I see it augs congratz


----------



## augustluvers

For now I'm going to consider it an very pink evap... until I test again on Wednesday or the :witch: shows... which by the cramps I've having, she may be around the corner :shrug:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> For now I'm going to consider it an very pink evap... until I test again on Wednesday or the :witch: shows... which by the cramps I've having, she may be around the corner :shrug:

No way is the witch around the corner!!

Dude, I wish I had your skillz! I'd be peeing on a stick hour on the hour. Cuz that's how I roll! :winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

Yay Caphybear!

I'm hoping for you august. With my last pregnancy, I had a stark white hpt one morning. The next morning I had a +. When I pulled my old test out of the trash (a full 24 hours after I had tested) I could see a faint +. It took a really long time to be +, lol. I can't believe that you aren't testing tomorrow morning, ugh!

Hoping for you ladies!!


----------



## Snowbunny

It's looking good August...this could be it for you...yay!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch -- you feeling any symptoms yet??? 

Are you going to sneak in an early test??

I really can't wait to see your BFP this month ... it will give me all the hope in the world!!!! Although, I do believe your eggies were better than mine.


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> For now I'm going to consider it an very pink evap... until I test again on Wednesday or the :witch: shows... which by the cramps I've having, she may be around the corner :shrug:
> 
> No way is the witch around the corner!!
> 
> Dude, I wish I had your skillz! I'd be peeing on a stick hour on the hour. Cuz that's how I roll! :winkwink:Click to expand...

OMG you so made me laugh with the whole "that how I roll" line because I use the line at least 100 times a day lol


----------



## augustluvers

readyformore said:


> Yay Caphybear!
> 
> I'm hoping for you august. With my last pregnancy, I had a stark white hpt one morning. The next morning I had a +. When I pulled my old test out of the trash (a full 24 hours after I had tested) I could see a faint +. It took a really long time to be +, lol. I can't believe that you aren't testing tomorrow morning, ugh!
> 
> Hoping for you ladies!!

Oh believe me, I'll be testing tomorrow, with an internet cheapie that is... I want to save my last FRER until Wednesday. And thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch -- you feeling any symptoms yet???
> 
> Are you going to sneak in an early test??
> 
> I really can't wait to see your BFP this month ... it will give me all the hope in the world!!!! Although, I do believe your eggies were better than mine.

i don't really feel anything yet. i mean i feel "stuff" going on down there, but i think its residual from the EC. at the transfer my dr said my ovaries were still the size of large oranges :shock:

i think we both had great eggs, i can't wait til you have your transfer! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

oh and i'm doing a follow up acupuncture session on wednesday. no charge this time. i'll probably start testing this weekend...


----------



## Harvest2009

caphybear said:


> Ok... So I used my FRER test today and here are the results...
> 
> View attachment 264450
> 
> 
> :happydance:

OMG total BFP :happydance: Congrats caphybear!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi girlies. I'm in a lot of pain today from the fertility drugs, because I have a lot of follicles. The IUI went great. I'll elaborate and touch base tomorrow if I feel better.

My *new testing date is 9/26/11*, but I'll probably test 100 times before that day comes. lol 

Take care of yourselves.:hug:


----------



## Harvest2009

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi girlies. I'm in a lot of pain today from the fertility drugs, because I have a lot of follicles. The IUI went great. I'll elaborate and touch base tomorrow if I feel better.
> 
> My *new testing date is 9/26/11*, but I'll probably test 100 times before that day comes. lol
> 
> Take care of yourselves.:hug:

Glad to hear it went well janet! hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

*Grumble* ooooo the bloating, I have never had such bloating before I'm on day 8 of stims and not really looking forward to the next few days if this is how i already feel! Swing round Thursday quickly becaus I bet there is a farm going on in there! Anyone else about to have an EC? Also is it normal to already feel tired? I think its too early for all that!


----------



## augustluvers

BFN this morning with the IC


----------



## sonyabazonya

Sorry to hear the August BIGGGG :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you Sonya :hugs:

I hardly slept last night... just before bed I whispered to my husband how scared I was of waking up to the :witch: and not a BFP, when he didn't say anything back, I told him that sometimes I feels like he doesn't care, what the heck was that for?!?!? He sat up and gave me this whole lecture about how we are different in the way we view this TTC, and how he simply trusts in the Lord and that he believe that when the time is right, when God says it's time, then we will get pregnant. He went on to say that he doesn't worry, and I told him that I don't either that I simply am scared, because I want this so bad. He made me cry my eyes out. I spent all of last night tossing and turning in bed, praying ... no begging to God that he would allow us to concieve. I don't know if I'm hurt or shocked by my husband's recent attitude. Or the fact that if I'm crying he simply turns the other way, WTH is up with that? I wanted to punch him last night.

Sorry for the long rant, but this is the only place I can cme to to talk to people who actually care, who actually feel the same way as me.


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Thank you Sonya :hugs:
> 
> I hardly slept last night... just before bed I whispered to my husband how scared I was of waking up to the :witch: and not a BFP, when he didn't say anything back, I told him that sometimes I feels like he doesn't care, what the heck was that for?!?!? He sat up and gave me this whole lecture about how we are different in the way we view this TTC, and how he simply trusts in the Lord and that he believe that when the time is right, when God says it's time, then we will get pregnant. He went on to say that he doesn't worry, and I told him that I don't either that I simply am scared, because I want this so bad. He made me cry my eyes out. I spent all of last night tossing and turning in bed, praying ... no begging to God that he would allow us to concieve. I don't know if I'm hurt or shocked by my husband's recent attitude. Or the fact that if I'm crying he simply turns the other way, WTH is up with that? I wanted to punch him last night.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant, but this is the only place I can cme to to talk to people who actually care, who actually feel the same way as me.

August I have the same conversation every month with my husband when I am crying and devasted and he just sits and looks at me and says "oh well next month" or "I know its disappointing I wanted it to" and then he moves on to the next topic of conversation, or goes back to focussing on what is on TV. Men are VERY different than women and deal with it differently than us. I also think part of the reason they deal differently is because it isn't their bodies doing the work. It isn't on their mind 24/7. They make their "deposit" on the required days and the rest of the month they don't think about it ..... I have learned NOT to get upset with my husband as that just makes things worse for us, and worse for me mentally. It is not that he doesnt care, not that he doesn't want a family with you, he just deals with it in a different manner than you are. Its hard, hang in there!!!! :hugs: AND remember until that witch shows up you're still PUPO!


----------



## sonyabazonya

((((((((hugs)))))))) Your husband has a good attitude towards it, you need to understand that men hate it when we are hurt they dont know how to handle it and it scares them! They only want us to be happy, my advice to you is when things settle down a bit you should have a talk with him about what you need him to do/say when ur in a rut. And start off along the lines of " I know its hard for you when I am hurt, and that you love me and only want me to be happy but.... I need xyz when I'm like that and when you behave xyz you make me feel like you dont care and I know you do" something like that, It's what I said to my oh and it turns out I totaly misunderstood his response to my crying and hurting and now he reacts in a more appropriate way.


----------



## usamom

caphybear- congrats on your BFP!! Very happy for you...

august- I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through with your spouse.. Like Springy said- guys just deal with all this so much differently. Another thing to consider- there isn't anything he can do to "fix" this- and that is tough for some men.. Some of them just don't get the whole "emotional support" gene it seems. Hang in there and you'll get through this together.. Hoping for BFP and that the witch stays away!


----------



## usamom

Just got back from my CY10 u/s. Quite discouraging. I only had one follicle on each side. One was at 17, the other was 13. My RE said that the 13 probably won't mature. After all that clomid- it scares me. My donor is no longer active and I really need the BFP this month to give my son a full sibling.. :cry:


----------



## Springy

Caphybear - that is totally a BFP!!! Congrat's.

Touch - glad to hear you're feeling well! I'm like you, feeling nothing but trying not to let that get to me as I know the majority of women don't feel anything until 6 or 8 weeks pregnant. Just trying to relax, go with the flow and not let the TWW consume me!

PCOS - your EGGIES were great!! Stay positive about the transfer next month!


----------



## sonyabazonya

17 mm is a good size usamom I hope you catch that egg!


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you girls :hugs:

I won't be home until late, since it's my work & school day but it'll give me plenty of time to come up with what to say to him, and say it without any anger from last night. 

I know it scares him, I saw it in his eyes last night

Thank you so much for all the advice =)


----------



## readyformore

usamom- 17 sounds good! I wouldn't be discouraged by that at all.

august-what a bummer with a bfn. I'll keep hoping for you it will change.

I can understand what you are saying about your husband. I really think it stems from the fact that men don't feel an overwhelming urge to procreate. I think it's that simple. 

Would they like to be fathers? Yes. 
Will it devastate them beyond all words if it doesn't happen? Probably not. Or at least not like it would for a woman.

Most of the time, I have to hide how I feel b/c my husband says, "I hate seeing you upset like this." Then he tells me we should stop ttc because it's too upsetting to me. So. . . . . I can't show my disappointment and frustration about ttc. I don't want him to stop participating, so I bottle it up, or moan here with you gals. Honestly, I'd rather moan here. You understand more than he does.

((hugs))


----------



## augustluvers

Readyformore ~ Thank you :hugs: I too try to hold my feelings back, because he would be the one to say "enough, we're not doing this anymore," because he hates to see me cry. 

BY THE WAY... my progesterone level for my cd21 test was 20.9, any idea if that's good or bad?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

My doc told me anything over 10 is good


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

usamom said:


> Just got back from my CY10 u/s. Quite discouraging. I only had one follicle on each side. One was at 17, the other was 13. My RE said that the 13 probably won't mature. After all that clomid- it scares me. My donor is no longer active and I really need the BFP this month to give my son a full sibling.. :cry:

What dose of Clomid were you taking? 

I have seen people get pregnant with 1 follicle, if you think about it, that's normally all women get. It IS possible for that 13 to catch up, if you IUI isn't for another few days, it really only needs to get to 15-18mm to contain a viable egg. 

Good luck girly ... keep us updated!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers -- I agree with all the girls about men, they are just programmed MUCH differently then we are. My problem isn't only the emotions but all these meds are breaking down my body. I get sick more often and really bad. It's proven fertility meds weaken the immune system and I'm sure they have long term effects. My husband informed me that after this IVF cycle, and it fails, we will no longer be TTC ever again. Talk about all my eggs in one basket. 

I've been considering taking next month off as well. I REALLY don't want to but I have had an outrageous sore throat for 3 weeks now. The doctors can't figure out what it is and to be quite honest, I worry about it. Wow...sorry for the long post!!! Eek!


----------



## usamom

Thanks PCOCS... It was only 100 mg- but I got pregnant with my first on the first cycle with only 50 mg (actually got pregnant with twins).. 

My RE said she would watch me closely for another day or two to see what happens.. I just called the cryobank and they DO have some IUI samples for my donor who is inactive- they are only available for sibling pregnancies so not listed on the website order form. This makes all the difference in the world! Thanks for the encouragement.. I'm going through this alone (single mom by choice)- and sometimes just need to hear the kind words.


----------



## AStellarmom

Hello everyone! I am going back and forth on doing IUI with this cycle. This is our first cycle with Gonal-f. I have been taking the injections for 10 days today. Everything has been really slow to respond. The first ultrasound showed 2 follies at 9 and 6...not too great. With an E2 of 77, they increased my Gonal-f to 225. When I went in on Sunday, I had 2 other small follies, both around 6, but the others were only a little over 10. I am hoping that when I go in on Friday, we are ready to trigger, because I do not know how long I can stay on injections before they throw in the towel. With the unexpected additional medication I had to purchase for this cycle, I am just not sure about spending the $$ on IUI vs BD....any thoughts??


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> augustluvers -- I agree with all the girls about men, they are just programmed MUCH differently then we are. My problem isn't only the emotions but all these meds are breaking down my body. I get sick more often and really bad. It's proven fertility meds weaken the immune system and I'm sure they have long term effects. My husband informed me that after this IVF cycle, and it fails, we will no longer be TTC ever again. Talk about all my eggs in one basket.
> 
> I've been considering taking next month off as well. I REALLY don't want to but I have had an outrageous sore throat for 3 weeks now. The doctors can't figure out what it is and to be quite honest, I worry about it. Wow...sorry for the long post!!! Eek!

I just wanted to respond to this.. That must be so stressful for you!! I have caught a cold both months the week after taking Clomid. I thought it was just a freak of nature- but now I wonder.. I cannot imagine with all the stuff you are taking it must be pretty miserable.. Sending best wishes your way and I REALLY hope that you get your BFP with that IVF!!


----------



## augustluvers

Astellarmom ~ I'm sorry you're you having to decided on IUI vs. BD, I don't have any answers for you, since I'm relatively new in this forum, but you're in my thoughts and I would say, that if you could wait and just do the bd for now, then maybe do that :shrug: I hope you find the answers that you are searching for :hugs:

Update on me : I don't know if I'm cramping or if I have air stick inside of me. It surely isn't AF cramps and it only comes when I'm walking around. Weird and super :wacko: 

Still no AF, no spotting or anything... just lots of creamy CM, super duper sore boobs :haha: 

PCOS ~ Thank you so much for your kind words :hugs:

You girls are rock! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## readyformore

AStellarmom said:


> Hello everyone! I am going back and forth on doing IUI with this cycle. This is our first cycle with Gonal-f. I have been taking the injections for 10 days today. Everything has been really slow to respond. The first ultrasound showed 2 follies at 9 and 6...not too great. With an E2 of 77, they increased my Gonal-f to 225. When I went in on Sunday, I had 2 other small follies, both around 6, but the others were only a little over 10. I am hoping that when I go in on Friday, we are ready to trigger, because I do not know how long I can stay on injections before they throw in the towel. With the unexpected additional medication I had to purchase for this cycle, I am just not sure about spending the $$ on IUI vs BD....any thoughts??

It's a tough decision when it gets expensive, but I've pretty much given up on the idea that sex will get me pregnant. Just my opinion though. 

Good luck with whatever you choose. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My husband informed me that after this IVF cycle, and it fails, we will no longer be TTC ever again.

Although we're not doing IVF, I've heard this one as well.
I can't quite wrap my head around it yet, but it might be a good idea for someone to put an end to this. I can't seem to stop it myself.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

August-so sorry to hear about what you are going through with your DH. I hope you two work things out. I agree that men are totally different than women in the way they deal with things bt it doesn't mean they don't want a baby as much as you do. With my Dh after our first IUI failed i started to cry and he looked over at me started to cry too (I had never seen him cry before!), I felt so bad that I was letting him down and upsetting him that it made me feel worse. I guess both ends of the spectrum have their pros and cons. Anyways hang in there and remeber this whole process is making us and our relationships stronger!
USA mom- your follicles are sounding good, glad to hear there are backup reserves of your donor!
Stellar-Hard choice on the BD vs IUI, IUI does have better odd but it depends on what your issues are. GL what ever you decide to do :)
Hope everyone else is doing well today :)


----------



## Harvest2009

readyformore said:


> AStellarmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am going back and forth on doing IUI with this cycle. This is our first cycle with Gonal-f. I have been taking the injections for 10 days today. Everything has been really slow to respond. The first ultrasound showed 2 follies at 9 and 6...not too great. With an E2 of 77, they increased my Gonal-f to 225. When I went in on Sunday, I had 2 other small follies, both around 6, but the others were only a little over 10. I am hoping that when I go in on Friday, we are ready to trigger, because I do not know how long I can stay on injections before they throw in the towel. With the unexpected additional medication I had to purchase for this cycle, I am just not sure about spending the $$ on IUI vs BD....any thoughts??
> 
> It's a tough decision when it gets expensive, but I've pretty much given up on the idea that sex will get me pregnant. Just my opinion though.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose. :hugs:Click to expand...

This made me laugh! I am pretty sure that sex does not result in a baby!!! lol talk about being jaded!


----------



## Springy

readyformore said:


> AStellarmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am going back and forth on doing IUI with this cycle. This is our first cycle with Gonal-f. I have been taking the injections for 10 days today. Everything has been really slow to respond. The first ultrasound showed 2 follies at 9 and 6...not too great. With an E2 of 77, they increased my Gonal-f to 225. When I went in on Sunday, I had 2 other small follies, both around 6, but the others were only a little over 10. I am hoping that when I go in on Friday, we are ready to trigger, because I do not know how long I can stay on injections before they throw in the towel. With the unexpected additional medication I had to purchase for this cycle, I am just not sure about spending the $$ on IUI vs BD....any thoughts??
> 
> It's a tough decision when it gets expensive, but I've pretty much given up on the idea that sex will get me pregnant. Just my opinion though.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose. :hugs:Click to expand...

LMAO!!!!!!!! I'm with you .... and honestly if I knew sex didn't result in a baby I wouldn't have spent a large portion of my early adult life paranoid that I was going to get pregnant even being on the pill and using condoms I was afraid. Little did I know that my uterus was hostile and didn't welcome babies!!! :haha:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> augustluvers -- I agree with all the girls about men, they are just programmed MUCH differently then we are. My problem isn't only the emotions but all these meds are breaking down my body. I get sick more often and really bad. It's proven fertility meds weaken the immune system and I'm sure they have long term effects. My husband informed me that after this IVF cycle, and it fails, we will no longer be TTC ever again. Talk about all my eggs in one basket.
> 
> I've been considering taking next month off as well. I REALLY don't want to but I have had an outrageous sore throat for 3 weeks now. The doctors can't figure out what it is and to be quite honest, I worry about it. Wow...sorry for the long post!!! Eek!

With 11 frosties you won't have to go through the IVF process again ... and I still believe that you will get your BFP from the embies and then at least one more after that!!!!

My husband is opposite from your husbands .... I said the other day that I am going to have to come to terms with the fact we may never have kids and he said "I will NOT allow you to accept that - WE WILL have kids!" so while he isn't the most "mushy and sensitive" he is pretty firm that we will keep trying and he said max 4 IVF in a lifetime .....


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AStellarmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am going back and forth on doing IUI with this cycle. This is our first cycle with Gonal-f. I have been taking the injections for 10 days today. Everything has been really slow to respond. The first ultrasound showed 2 follies at 9 and 6...not too great. With an E2 of 77, they increased my Gonal-f to 225. When I went in on Sunday, I had 2 other small follies, both around 6, but the others were only a little over 10. I am hoping that when I go in on Friday, we are ready to trigger, because I do not know how long I can stay on injections before they throw in the towel. With the unexpected additional medication I had to purchase for this cycle, I am just not sure about spending the $$ on IUI vs BD....any thoughts??
> 
> It's a tough decision when it gets expensive, but I've pretty much given up on the idea that sex will get me pregnant. Just my opinion though.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh! I am pretty sure that sex does not result in a baby!!! lol talk about being jaded!Click to expand...

Harvest - how was the anniversary???


----------



## Touch the Sky

there's also such thing as using donated embryos.. my acupuncturist was telling me about her friend who did that. i plan on donating my embryos when we are done TTC.


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AStellarmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am going back and forth on doing IUI with this cycle. This is our first cycle with Gonal-f. I have been taking the injections for 10 days today. Everything has been really slow to respond. The first ultrasound showed 2 follies at 9 and 6...not too great. With an E2 of 77, they increased my Gonal-f to 225. When I went in on Sunday, I had 2 other small follies, both around 6, but the others were only a little over 10. I am hoping that when I go in on Friday, we are ready to trigger, because I do not know how long I can stay on injections before they throw in the towel. With the unexpected additional medication I had to purchase for this cycle, I am just not sure about spending the $$ on IUI vs BD....any thoughts??
> 
> It's a tough decision when it gets expensive, but I've pretty much given up on the idea that sex will get me pregnant. Just my opinion though.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh! I am pretty sure that sex does not result in a baby!!! lol talk about being jaded!Click to expand...
> 
> Harvest - how was the anniversary???Click to expand...

Hey it was good, we had a romantic skype, DH is away right now for work so I had to settle for that! We are going out for dinner next weekend to a really nice spot so I am sure we will make up for it ;) Enjoy the BP last night?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> augustluvers -- I agree with all the girls about men, they are just programmed MUCH differently then we are. My problem isn't only the emotions but all these meds are breaking down my body. I get sick more often and really bad. It's proven fertility meds weaken the immune system and I'm sure they have long term effects. My husband informed me that after this IVF cycle, and it fails, we will no longer be TTC ever again. Talk about all my eggs in one basket.
> 
> I've been considering taking next month off as well. I REALLY don't want to but I have had an outrageous sore throat for 3 weeks now. The doctors can't figure out what it is and to be quite honest, I worry about it. Wow...sorry for the long post!!! Eek!
> 
> With 11 frosties you won't have to go through the IVF process again ... and I still believe that you will get your BFP from the embies and then at least one more after that!!!!
> 
> My husband is opposite from your husbands .... I said the other day that I am going to have to come to terms with the fact we may never have kids and he said "I will NOT allow you to accept that - WE WILL have kids!" so while he isn't the most "mushy and sensitive" he is pretty firm that we will keep trying and he said max 4 IVF in a lifetime .....Click to expand...

Unfortunately we only have 5 frosties ... none are of excellent quality either. :cry:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well...... I started spotting.... Got a call in to my doctor's office hoping I don't have to bother with the beta HCG tomorrow if AF shows tonight. Bah.... So moving on to #3, I suppose!


Going back a page or two.... If I remember correctly, a progesterone level over 10 on an unmedicated cycle is good and shows you ovulated. For a medicated cycle, they want the number to be over 15. The higher the better, I'm guessing.

Sorry to everyone else I'm missing. I'm feeling pretty down and self-obsessed at the moment. :flower:


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AStellarmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am going back and forth on doing IUI with this cycle. This is our first cycle with Gonal-f. I have been taking the injections for 10 days today. Everything has been really slow to respond. The first ultrasound showed 2 follies at 9 and 6...not too great. With an E2 of 77, they increased my Gonal-f to 225. When I went in on Sunday, I had 2 other small follies, both around 6, but the others were only a little over 10. I am hoping that when I go in on Friday, we are ready to trigger, because I do not know how long I can stay on injections before they throw in the towel. With the unexpected additional medication I had to purchase for this cycle, I am just not sure about spending the $$ on IUI vs BD....any thoughts??
> 
> It's a tough decision when it gets expensive, but I've pretty much given up on the idea that sex will get me pregnant. Just my opinion though.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!!! I'm with you .... and honestly if I knew sex didn't result in a baby I wouldn't have spent a large portion of my early adult life paranoid that I was going to get pregnant even being on the pill and using condoms I was afraid. Little did I know that my uterus was hostile and didn't welcome babies!!! :haha:Click to expand...


LMAO...that is so funny.:haha: I remember months of panic worrying that I was pregnant. What a crazy world we live in.


----------



## Snowbunny

Touch the Sky said:


> there's also such thing as using donated embryos.. my acupuncturist was telling me about her friend who did that. i plan on donating my embryos when we are done TTC.

Our friends just donated their embryos - they have a 5 1/2 year old and 1 year old twins from IVF. For them they just couldn't bear the thought of destroying them and she is unable to carry more children. She is the first at her clinic and they were able to select who the embies went to.


----------



## Snowbunny

Sending big hugs your way squirrelgirl:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

augustluvers said:


> Thank you girls :hugs:
> 
> I won't be home until late, since it's my work & school day but it'll give me plenty of time to come up with what to say to him, and say it without any anger from last night.
> 
> I know it scares him, I saw it in his eyes last night
> 
> Thank you so much for all the advice =)

Hope things went okay:flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I don't wanna sound selfish here but I plan on using all my embies :) I think the amount I have is really only good for 1-2 FET's anyways. 

But I'm sure the girlies with double digit embies probably don't need them all :) and GOD BLESS YOU for sharing with a less fortunate couple!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

PCOS, that's not selfish at all. That would be a really tough decision, I think, to donate them to someone else, but it's such an amazing gift too.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Snowbunny said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> there's also such thing as using donated embryos.. my acupuncturist was telling me about her friend who did that. i plan on donating my embryos when we are done TTC.
> 
> Our friends just donated their embryos - they have a 5 1/2 year old and 1 year old twins from IVF. For them they just couldn't bear the thought of destroying them and she is unable to carry more children. She is the first at her clinic and they were able to select who the embies went to.Click to expand...

i think it's a wonderful way of paying it forward!


----------



## readyformore

SquirrelGirl said:


> PCOS, that's not selfish at all. That would be a really tough decision, I think, to donate them to someone else, but it's such an amazing gift too.

I think about it sometimes. What I would do with leftover embryos. 

I think that being unable to make a decision would be the ONLY factor to keep me from doing IVF.

I agree with PCOSmom, I'd want to use them all myself. If that means I end up with 9 kids, so be it. My husband would never agree to it though. And nothing else seems right for me.

But truly, if you donate, what a selfless gift another couple is given. :thumbup: And if you can pick the couple to donate too. . . . well that's the icing on the cake then.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

readyformore said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> PCOS, that's not selfish at all. That would be a really tough decision, I think, to donate them to someone else, but it's such an amazing gift too.
> 
> I think about it sometimes. What I would do with leftover embryos.
> 
> I think that being unable to make a decision would be the ONLY factor to keep me from doing IVF.
> 
> I agree with PCOSmom, I'd want to use them all myself. If that means I end up with 9 kids, so be it. My husband would never agree to it though. And nothing else seems right for me.
> 
> But truly, if you donate, what a selfless gift another couple is given. :thumbup: And if you can pick the couple to donate too. . . . well that's the icing on the cake then.Click to expand...

The IVF coordinator made us sign a WHOLE slue of questions ... things I NEVER thought I would be asked. ALL before we could even have the eggs retrieved.

What do you want to do with the extra embryo's you are not going to use?

What do you want to do with the embryo's should you both die before they are used?

What do you want to do with the non-viable tissue?

Should you become pregnant with 3 or more babies, is selective reduction considered?

This was ALL very hard for us to make such HUGE decision in the matter of minutes. 

I think I would definitely donate if I could CHOOSE who received my embies. Too many babies are mistreated and left hungry, I'd want to make sure they were going to the best home possible. Not sure if you've seen that Dr. Phil episode where the mom adopted twins and she treated one of them horribly. OMGosh, I would die. Anyhow, there's just SOO much more thought that goes into IVF then what I was prepared for. 

Ok, sorry for the long post :winkwink:


----------



## caphybear

Sorry august and squirrelgirl. :hugs:

And August, as for your hubby, I'm sorry about that too. My husband is the same way, I think they choose to act like it doesn't really affect them when it actually does. When I was preggo before, after the u/s showing a heartbeat and all... then having my miscarriage was the 1st time I've ever seen my husband act like it mattered. He was crying right beside me, which was completely awesome. I think they just show it differently than we do. :flower:


----------



## caphybear

Ok... I just took a CB digital test and it said "pregnant". OMG!!! My hcg is already high enough for that test to pick it up in the afternoon! 

See...


----------



## Snowbunny

caphybear said:


> Ok... I just took a CB digital test and it said "pregnant". OMG!!! My hcg is already high enough for that test to pick it up in the afternoon!
> 
> See...
> 
> View attachment 264901

That must be such an awesome feeling!!! To see those words - awesome, congratulations!


----------



## caphybear

Snowbunny said:


> caphybear said:
> 
> 
> Ok... I just took a CB digital test and it said "pregnant". OMG!!! My hcg is already high enough for that test to pick it up in the afternoon!
> 
> See...
> 
> View attachment 264901
> 
> 
> That must be such an awesome feeling!!! To see those words - awesome, congratulations!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! It is but also such a frightening feeling too. We have decided (since my last mc) to keep this a secret to all of our friends irl until after the 1st trimester, but I just had to share. I'm still super nervous. Will be calling my RE for a beta test... probably will do it on saturday. Its hard not to be excited after seeing that on my test though. :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

caphybear said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caphybear said:
> 
> 
> Ok... I just took a CB digital test and it said "pregnant". OMG!!! My hcg is already high enough for that test to pick it up in the afternoon!
> 
> See...
> 
> View attachment 264901
> 
> 
> That must be such an awesome feeling!!! To see those words - awesome, congratulations!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! It is but also such a frightening feeling too. We have decided (since my last mc) to keep this a secret to all of our friends irl until after the 1st trimester, but I just had to share. I'm still super nervous. Will be calling my RE for a beta test... probably will do it on saturday. Its hard not to be excited after seeing that on my test though. :winkwink:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Congrats sweety!!! :happydance: I know the feeling is better than winning the lottery!! I remember wanting to carry the stick around like it was a frickin trophy! I was like "I WON, I WON ... I FRICKIN FINALLY WON!" 

May God bless your little beany baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Touch the Sky

caphybear said:


> Ok... I just took a CB digital test and it said "pregnant". OMG!!! My hcg is already high enough for that test to pick it up in the afternoon!
> 
> See...
> 
> View attachment 264901

congrats caphy!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## caphybear

Thanks PCOS and Touch! 

PCOS ~ thats funny! EXACTLY how I feel... I wanna carry that around and show everyone. And probably will show to pic to everyone soon. lol I couldn't resist... I've already sent the pic to my sis and my mom. haha Bless them, they have been so supportive! They had to be the first to know! :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

readyformore said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> PCOS, that's not selfish at all. That would be a really tough decision, I think, to donate them to someone else, but it's such an amazing gift too.
> 
> I think about it sometimes. What I would do with leftover embryos.
> 
> I think that being unable to make a decision would be the ONLY factor to keep me from doing IVF.
> 
> I agree with PCOSmom, I'd want to use them all myself. If that means I end up with 9 kids, so be it. My husband would never agree to it though. And nothing else seems right for me.
> 
> But truly, if you donate, what a selfless gift another couple is given. :thumbup: And if you can pick the couple to donate too. . . . well that's the icing on the cake then.Click to expand...


my situation is a bit unique since my OH is a woman. she will carry the next baby using her own eggs. so since i have 9 frozen, and assuming this IVF works (pupo!), then i most likely will not need all 9 of those in the future. i'm sure we will use them again in a few years, but if there's anything left then i will definitely donate. we ourselves had to utilize donor services (spermies), so i understand and appreciate the idea which is why i want to donate my embryos.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7 
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14 
Mrs C P - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
readyformore - 9/22
Touch the Sky - 9/22
Snowbunny - 9/23
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*

Who's next.....come on BFP's baby!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:witch: JUST made her appearance!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Seems so odd to say this, but...... YAY! :yipee:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> Seems so odd to say this, but...... YAY! :yipee:

Dude, I am so curious as to what happens now! I gotta call my fertility doctor tomorrow. No clue how fast or slow the transfer date is from now?! :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

PCOSMomToOne said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Seems so odd to say this, but...... YAY! :yipee:
> 
> Dude, I am so curious as to what happens now! I gotta call my fertility doctor tomorrow. No clue how fast or slow the transfer date is from now?! :shrug:Click to expand...

Ok, I was REALLY confused at first, lol.
Good luck!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'd guess it would be in about 2 weeks?? at about the time you'd be ovulating on your own? But I suppose it could be considerably different given all the meds and whatnot that they use in an IVF cycle?? 

I was just excited because you get to move on to the transfer phase. Hopefully it'll be a relatively straightforward process!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So there are some Bachelor Pad watchers in here, right? OMG about not telling Michael the news before the show.... That was soooo mean.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> I'd guess it would be in about 2 weeks?? at about the time you'd be ovulating on your own? But I suppose it could be considerably different given all the meds and whatnot that they use in an IVF cycle??
> 
> I was just excited because you get to move on to the transfer phase. Hopefully it'll be a relatively straightforward process!

She just said that I would be injecting the Lupron to stop follicles from growing and in return that will stop ovulation. So I was thinking it could possibly happen sooner?! No clue?! 

Watch, I bet the transfer happens in like 2015. Or at least it'll seem like it!


----------



## caphybear

PCOS ~ so happy you will be having your transfer soon. so excited for you! and I'm sure it _will_ be before 2015 ;)


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I don't wanna sound selfish here but I plan on using all my embies :) I think the amount I have is really only good for 1-2 FET's anyways.
> 
> But I'm sure the girlies with double digit embies probably don't need them all :) and GOD BLESS YOU for sharing with a less fortunate couple!

NOT selfish at all!!! I don't think I would be donating mine either. I would constantly feel like there was a child of mine out there that I wasn't being a parent to ..... but I also share the sentiments that it does give another couple the chance to have a child. Definitely a very personal difficult decision to make!


----------



## Touch the Sky

pcos- congrats! but beware of the lupron!! it was a nightmare for me.. i was not myself at ALL, terribly moody, insomnia, headaches.. ugh. but that's just me. it seems like i always get every side effect possible :wacko: luckily i was back to my old self a few days after the meds stopped.


----------



## Springy

caphybear said:


> Ok... I just took a CB digital test and it said "pregnant". OMG!!! My hcg is already high enough for that test to pick it up in the afternoon!
> 
> See...
> 
> View attachment 264901

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Such awesome news for you!!!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :witch: JUST made her appearance!

YAY!!!! Let's get the transfer party started!!!


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> So there are some Bachelor Pad watchers in here, right? OMG about not telling Michael the news before the show.... That was soooo mean.

Yep I watched it last night!! SUCH a bad set up - clearly ABC wanted Blake to propose as the ring was MASSIVE and a Neil Lane which is the people that they use for the Bachelor / Bachelorette engagement rings. I also really felt it was in bad taste not to tell Michael ahead of time but I think, all things considered, he took the news pretty well!!!

I actually really like him and Graham and would love them to be the next Bachelor's at some point!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> pcos- congrats! but beware of the lupron!! it was a nightmare for me.. i was not myself at ALL, terribly moody, insomnia, headaches.. ugh. but that's just me. it seems like i always get every side effect possible :wacko: luckily i was back to my old self a few days after the meds stopped.

You're not the only one I have heard that from. I am frickin scared! I have no idea how much or how long!


----------



## Touch the Sky

well i was on it 8/15-9/4... but i dont know how your cycle will be. can't wait for your transfer!


----------



## Snowbunny

SquirrelGirl said:


> So there are some Bachelor Pad watchers in here, right? OMG about not telling Michael the news before the show.... That was soooo mean.

OMG that was awful!


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> So there are some Bachelor Pad watchers in here, right? OMG about not telling Michael the news before the show.... That was soooo mean.
> 
> Yep I watched it last night!! SUCH a bad set up - clearly ABC wanted Blake to propose as the ring was MASSIVE and a Neil Lane which is the people that they use for the Bachelor / Bachelorette engagement rings. I also really felt it was in bad taste not to tell Michael ahead of time but I think, all things considered, he took the news pretty well!!!
> 
> I actually really like him and Graham and would love them to be the next Bachelor's at some point!!!Click to expand...

ABC definitely paid for that ring...why else would there be the obvious show of the Neil Lane name. Holly seemed really uncomfortable. He took the news really well, a true gentleman.


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> So there are some Bachelor Pad watchers in here, right? OMG about not telling Michael the news before the show.... That was soooo mean.
> 
> Yep I watched it last night!! SUCH a bad set up - clearly ABC wanted Blake to propose as the ring was MASSIVE and a Neil Lane which is the people that they use for the Bachelor / Bachelorette engagement rings. I also really felt it was in bad taste not to tell Michael ahead of time but I think, all things considered, he took the news pretty well!!!
> 
> I actually really like him and Graham and would love them to be the next Bachelor's at some point!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ABC definitely paid for that ring...why else would there be the obvious show of the Neil Lane name. Holly seemed really uncomfortable. He took the news really well, a true gentleman.Click to expand...

And pretty easy on the eyes too ;)


----------



## Snowbunny

Yes, def easy on the eyes!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I agree that Michael took it far better than you could ever expect anyone. And it really didn't seem like Holly really wanted to say Yes, but did it because there were cameras there, ... and of course the Neil Lane ring. 

Thank goodness Vienna and Casey didn't win! Oh how those two annoy me!


----------



## Harvest2009

Yay for the witch PCOS! Hope the lupron is not too nasty for you and your transfer comes up quick.

As for the BP, Can't believe they would do that to Michael, he seems like a nice guy and that Blake comes off like such scum. I know that is what they want me to think but anyways... Such a huge set up by ABC; get the 'other' man to propose, tell ex fiance on national tv, real classy ABC! I guess that is why they get so many viewers. I am a little disappointed that Michele and Graham didn't win the money, they make a good couple but oh well. Can't wait to see what reality steve has to say about it all! Too bad we have to wait until January until the next bachelor! Whatever will we do to distract ourselves from TTC on Monday's? Hopefully we will all be preggo by then!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I don't wanna sound selfish here but I plan on using all my embies :) I think the amount I have is really only good for 1-2 FET's anyways.
> 
> But I'm sure the girlies with double digit embies probably don't need them all :) and GOD BLESS YOU for sharing with a less fortunate couple!
> 
> NOT selfish at all!!! I don't think I would be donating mine either. I would constantly feel like there was a child of mine out there that I wasn't being a parent to ..... but I also share the sentiments that it does give another couple the chance to have a child. Definitely a very personal difficult decision to make!Click to expand...

I am so on the fence about this, for us I think that we will donate our embryos to research, that way we can help people and not have to walk around thinking 'is that kid one of ours' for the rest of our lives. Seems like a good compromise. Do you guys have that option at your clinics? That being said, I have no idea how I will feel when there are actual real embryos, not just hypothetical ones :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I don't wanna sound selfish here but I plan on using all my embies :) I think the amount I have is really only good for 1-2 FET's anyways.
> 
> But I'm sure the girlies with double digit embies probably don't need them all :) and GOD BLESS YOU for sharing with a less fortunate couple!
> 
> NOT selfish at all!!! I don't think I would be donating mine either. I would constantly feel like there was a child of mine out there that I wasn't being a parent to ..... but I also share the sentiments that it does give another couple the chance to have a child. Definitely a very personal difficult decision to make!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so on the fence about this, for us I think that we will donate our embryos to research, that way we can help people and not have to walk around thinking 'is that kid one of ours' for the rest of our lives. Seems like a good compromise. Do you guys have that option at your clinics? That being said, I have no idea how I will feel when there are actual real embryos, not just hypothetical ones :)Click to expand...

my clinic got us into a study in which they studied something in the egg.. or embryo.. not exactly sure.. but we got our stim meds for free as part of the study :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Yes, our clinic offers the "donating for research". This was the option we chose IF we don't use our embies....but like I said...I want to hold all my embies in my arms one day!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Just wantes to update you girls so i called the doc to get a better explanation about the u/s so i had 9 follicles on my right ovary and ten on my left they were all most 10mm they said so hoping they grow by firday


----------



## Sasha25

Bloods were negative; :witch: arrived today! :cry:

Onto IUI nr 3 at the end of Sept.


----------



## augustluvers

Sasha25 said:


> Bloods were negative; :witch: arrived today! :cry:
> 
> Onto IUI nr 3 at the end of Sept.

HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Well ladies, I didn't even test this morning because I'm spotting

:witch: is on her way and should be here full force later today or first thing tomorrow morning. 

Let's the witch gets here before 5pm, would I can today cd1? (if she's full force and red)


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi Augustluvers, sorry bout the witch **hugs** I think if you get full flow today thats considered cd1,whats the plan for you?


----------



## augustluvers

Theyu Sonya, well if the witch comes I'll be going into my second try of IUI with 100mg of Clomid and 1 HCG Ovidrel Trigger Shot. When I call in my cycle day one the nurse will most likely be setting me up with a cd day 3 blood test and a day 12 ultrasound, just like this cycle. 

As first I was a little upset about the :witch: but then I realized that in two weeks I'll be back in the 2ww and that though alone made me smile.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thats the attitude! You speak to your OH?


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Well ladies, I didn't even test this morning because I'm spotting
> 
> :witch: is on her way and should be here full force later today or first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let's the witch gets here before 5pm, would I can today cd1? (if she's full force and red)

August I'm SO sorry that the witch showed up!!!! If your spotting turns into full flow later today then this would be CD 1. Sending you a great big :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:cry:
:hugs: to Sasha and August!!


----------



## augustluvers

Sonya ~ Yeah I slapped myself, literally, this morning lol... I did talk to my husband last night. I got home late from school but he was still up waiting for me. Before I said anything, he apoligized for what he said and how he blew up on me. He said he he hate to see me upset/stressed/worried because he doesn't know what to do to make me feel better. He see's me crying and instantly fear and panic over take him and feels useless. My heart broke hearing him last night, and for the first time in years I saw him cry, he never crys. I went on to tell him that I too feel fear and panic and that when he sees me upset I just want him to be there, to listen to me vent, or to hold me. I told him he doesn't need to say anything at all, I just want him to be there. It felt really good to 'talk' and this morning I could see how nervous he was because he knew that today was the 'day'... when I came out the bathroom, I just shook my head 'no' and he nodded, instantly relaxing his shoulders :cry: I felt so stupid for thinking that he didn't care, but I guess that's just all the meds I've been taking, lol

Springy ~ Thankxs :hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you guys got to open up and talk, its very important very proud of you!


----------



## usamom

awww.. I'm glad you got to talk august...


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx girls =D


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:hugs2: August


----------



## Harvest2009

:hugs: August and Sasha
August-glad you and your hubby had a good chat


----------



## usamom

Wanted to share my funny of the day.. I picked up some progesterone suppositories this afternoon and I have never used them before. Before tucking my med bag in the fridge I looked at the label.. The instructions say to "insert one suppository PER vagina prior to going to bed".. I stood there for a moment before finally bursting out laughing.. :haha:


----------



## augustluvers

OMG, that's funny, cuz you know we have more than ONE vagina :haha:


----------



## Springy

usamom said:


> Wanted to share my funny of the day.. I picked up some progesterone suppositories this afternoon and I have never used them before. Before tucking my med bag in the fridge I looked at the label.. The instructions say to "insert one suppository PER vagina prior to going to bed".. I stood there for a moment before finally bursting out laughing.. :haha:

This MADE my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## asa9841

Hi! hope that im in the right place. Just started my second round of clomid today :thumbup: cd 5-9 on 25mg. 

:growlmad: Last month was horrible, clomid 50 cd 3-7. I produced 8 follicals over 18mm with a total of 11! :sad2: very painful ovulation. RE told us to ovulate on our own, never got a positive opk, but they did iui anyway.

Really praying this is the month, i dont like the side effects of clomid and am scared that if i didnt get pregnant when I had 8 follicals why would i now?

RE thought it was cyst, ultrasound said NO. So maybe they didnt develop all the way. :muaha: feels like a roller coaster.

If all goes well next thursday at mid cycle ultrasound, i will be taking ovadrill, and then iui friday. Not sure what side effects ovadrill has either?

Hard to keep the faith with constant upset.:devil:


----------



## usamom

asa9841 said:


> Hi! hope that im in the right place. Just started my second round of clomid today :thumbup: cd 5-9 on 25mg.
> 
> :growlmad: Last month was horrible, clomid 50 cd 3-7. I produced 8 follicals over 18mm with a total of 11! :sad2: very painful ovulation. RE told us to ovulate on our own, never got a positive opk, but they did iui anyway.
> 
> Really praying this is the month, i dont like the side effects of clomid and am scared that if i didnt get pregnant when I had 8 follicals why would i now?
> 
> RE thought it was cyst, ultrasound said NO. So maybe they didnt develop all the way. :muaha: feels like a roller coaster.
> 
> If all goes well next thursday at mid cycle ultrasound, i will be taking ovadrill, and then iui friday. Not sure what side effects ovadrill has either?
> 
> Hard to keep the faith with constant upset.:devil:


Hi asa9841... Welcome and I think you are in the right place! Everytime I mention something that I have experienced- these ladies can tell me stories about having been in the same place as me at one time or another. I'm going through this process alone and these folks have been a great comfort to me. Best of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## caphybear

asa9841 said:


> Hi! hope that im in the right place. Just started my second round of clomid today :thumbup: cd 5-9 on 25mg.
> 
> :growlmad: Last month was horrible, clomid 50 cd 3-7. I produced 8 follicals over 18mm with a total of 11! :sad2: very painful ovulation. RE told us to ovulate on our own, never got a positive opk, but they did iui anyway.
> 
> Really praying this is the month, i dont like the side effects of clomid and am scared that if i didnt get pregnant when I had 8 follicals why would i now?
> 
> RE thought it was cyst, ultrasound said NO. So maybe they didnt develop all the way. :muaha: feels like a roller coaster.
> 
> If all goes well next thursday at mid cycle ultrasound, i will be taking ovadrill, and then iui friday. Not sure what side effects ovadrill has either?
> 
> Hard to keep the faith with constant upset.:devil:


Hi there! Good luck to you. As for Ovidrel.... I've never had any side effects from it.


----------



## Harvest2009

usamom said:


> Wanted to share my funny of the day.. I picked up some progesterone suppositories this afternoon and I have never used them before. Before tucking my med bag in the fridge I looked at the label.. The instructions say to "insert one suppository PER vagina prior to going to bed".. I stood there for a moment before finally bursting out laughing.. :haha:

OMG so funny! I will have to look at my label when I get home to see if it says the same thing!


----------



## Harvest2009

asa9841 said:


> Hi! hope that im in the right place. Just started my second round of clomid today :thumbup: cd 5-9 on 25mg.
> 
> :growlmad: Last month was horrible, clomid 50 cd 3-7. I produced 8 follicals over 18mm with a total of 11! :sad2: very painful ovulation. RE told us to ovulate on our own, never got a positive opk, but they did iui anyway.
> 
> Really praying this is the month, i dont like the side effects of clomid and am scared that if i didnt get pregnant when I had 8 follicals why would i now?
> 
> RE thought it was cyst, ultrasound said NO. So maybe they didnt develop all the way. :muaha: feels like a roller coaster.
> 
> If all goes well next thursday at mid cycle ultrasound, i will be taking ovadrill, and then iui friday. Not sure what side effects ovadrill has either?
> 
> Hard to keep the faith with constant upset.:devil:

:wave: Welcome asa, sounds like clomid really gets your ovaries going! Hope things go better for you this month. When I had my ovidrel shot I had some really sore (.)(.) and bloating but that's about it. GL to you!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sometimes I put suppositories in all my vagina's ... gotta make sure all my bases are covered. :haha:

As far as ovidrel ... I never have any real side effects from it. Maybe some very slight prego symptoms ... more hungry.


----------



## JanetPlanet

:flower: Hi Girls.

Is anyone here on Estradiol (Estrace I think) during the TWW?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, not much of a surprise here. Negative blood test today and AF is now here. Going to the doctor tomorrow to see if I have any residual cysts.... Was surprised they wanted to see me so soon, because I thought you were supposed to do the baseline scan on CD3. But the nurse said that the doctor had some family emergency something or other and they needed to get me in tomorrow. Can't hurt too much, to go a day early, right?

Oh, and hi everyone! :flower:


----------



## Touch the Sky

JanetPlanet said:


> :flower: Hi Girls.
> 
> Is anyone here on Estradiol (Estrace I think) during the TWW?

i am, 3x/day


----------



## mmgritten

JanetPlanet, My RE had me on Estrogen supplements plus Progestrogen, that is his normal protacol. 1 pill each twice a day up your "vag". Funny story about that... I live in a small town and when I filled my script for them it read Use as directed in the vagina... The old man pharmacist aske me if I had ever been on these meds before, and did I know they were not suppose to go in there:) Made me giggle:) If your Estrodial level is low at the time of trigger he has you do 2 boosters of HSG, one the day of transfer and one during the 2ww. I don't know if that did it or not but I am PREGNANT! First ultrasound on the 22nd! Good Luck to you!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I started my first dose of Estradiol this morning, and then I read this on the package insert:

"Estradiol has been assigned to pregnancy category X by the FDA. There are no controlled data in human pregnancy. Estradiol is contraindicated during pregnancy."

and

"This medicine is not effective in preventing or treating a tendency toward miscarriage nor the threat of miscarriage. This medicine must not be used during pregnancy because *its use may result in birth defects or cancer later in the child's life* (see CAUTIONS section). "

I am not going to take it anymore. I just can't do it after reading that. What do you girls think, am I being paranoid?


----------



## Touch the Sky

i saw that too, hesitated, but ultimately trusted my RE as he does this all the time


----------



## Harvest2009

JanetPlanet said:


> I started my first dose of Estradiol this morning, and then I read this on the package insert:
> 
> "Estradiol has been assigned to pregnancy category X by the FDA. There are no controlled data in human pregnancy. Estradiol is contraindicated during pregnancy."
> 
> and
> 
> "This medicine is not effective in preventing or treating a tendency toward miscarriage nor the threat of miscarriage. This medicine must not be used during pregnancy because *its use may result in birth defects or cancer later in the child's life* (see CAUTIONS section). "
> 
> I am not going to take it anymore. I just can't do it after reading that. What do you girls think, am I being paranoid?

My Dr has prescribed estrace for me also during my TWW and I was just reading the same things about it. I trust my Dr though and he has gotten many of my friends pregnant so I am going to trust him and take it :) Just remember he/she is the expert.


----------



## readyformore

I'm 6dpiui and I can tell it didn't work.
Anyone know how to hit the fast forward button to another cycle, lol?
It didn't work, and I'll get over it, but I'd like to try again. . . . oh say. . . maybe. . . tomorrow!

Wouldn't it be nice if we could just shoot out eggs whenever we felt like it?
We wouldn't have to wait another few weeks.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Ready, how do you know it didn't work?


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> Ready, how do you know it didn't work?

I've ttc too much. I'm like a seasoned veteran, lol. 
I've done the 2ww 43 times in my life. Trust me, this is pms crampy crap that has started.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hi girlies .... I am regretting to tell you that I will be leaving this thread for a little while. I got some news that has crushed my soul and need to take a breather. I am updating my journal soon and will continue to update there. 

Wishing all you girls in your 2WW the biggest BFP! :) Many hugs to all :) 

Of course I will check in to see everyone's success stories !!!!


----------



## augustluvers

readyformore said:


> I'm 6dpiui and I can tell it didn't work.
> Anyone know how to hit the fast forward button to another cycle, lol?
> It didn't work, and I'll get over it, but I'd like to try again. . . . oh say. . . maybe. . . tomorrow!
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could just shoot out eggs whenever we felt like it?
> We wouldn't have to wait another few weeks.

:hugs: I'm so sorry your feeling this way :hugs:

I too wish we could just hit the fast forward button. I've been yelling at my body for two days because AF seems to want to take her time to get here! lol


----------



## readyformore

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Hi girlies .... I am regretting to tell you that I will be leaving this thread for a little while. I got some news that has crushed my soul and need to take a breather. I am updating my journal soon and will continue to update there.
> 
> Wishing all you girls in your 2WW the biggest BFP! :) Many hugs to all :)
> 
> Of course I will check in to see everyone's success stories !!!!

I hope you find peace and come back soon pcosmom! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

JanetPlanet said:


> I started my first dose of Estradiol this morning, and then I read this on the package insert:
> 
> "Estradiol has been assigned to pregnancy category X by the FDA. There are no controlled data in human pregnancy. Estradiol is contraindicated during pregnancy."
> 
> and
> 
> "This medicine is not effective in preventing or treating a tendency toward miscarriage nor the threat of miscarriage. This medicine must not be used during pregnancy because *its use may result in birth defects or cancer later in the child's life* (see CAUTIONS section). "
> 
> I am not going to take it anymore. I just can't do it after reading that. What do you girls think, am I being paranoid?

Janet those warnings are for when you are actually pregnant and further along - a doctor would NEVER give them to you later in a pregnancy and the company HAS to put those warnings on the label when they have not done clinical studies in pregnant women. Taking estradiol / estrace during IVF and your TWW is TOTALLY normal.

There comes a time when you have to TRUST your doctor and that they would NOT be giving you something that is going to harm you or a developing fetus.

As most of you know I work for a large pharmaceutical company and in one of our monographs a warning that we had to include in one of our CANCER treatment products was "dog bite" because one random schmuck in our clinical trial got bit by a dog .... seriously do we really think that because you are undergoing chemotherapy you are more likely to be biten by a dog?!?!?! 

My question to you is this ... if you stop taking the estradiol and this contributes to a BFN how are you going to feel???


----------



## augustluvers

PCOS ~ I posted on your journal, but I just wanted to give you an extra big :hugs:


----------



## asa9841

Hi, ladies. I was just reading through all the posts, its crazy how we obsesse over this, it seems like I do al least. Does anyone else find it hard to keep the faith through all this?

Just needed to vent - today is day 2 of clomid 25 and cd6


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7 
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14 
Mrs C P - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
readyformore - 9/22
Touch the Sky - 9/22
Snowbunny - 9/23
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*


----------



## pk2of8

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> adroplet - 9/7
> Wishful Think - 9/13
> augustluvers - 9/14
> SquirrelGirl - 9/14
> Caphybear - 9/14
> Mrs C P - 9/20
> Springy - 9/21
> readyformore - 9/22
> Touch the Sky - 9/22
> Snowbunny - 9/23
> usamom - 9/29
> pk2of8 - 9/29
> JanetPlanet - 9/30
> *

Hi pcos...honey I took a peek at your journal. I know it's hard and so frustrating. I had to down reg on bcp's for 6 weeks before starting my protocol. Then 2 more weeks of down reg'ing on Lupron before I could start stimming so a full 2 months of waiting like that. I just know how you feel, but I wanted to say it's all for a purpose sweetie. It'll all work out in the end :hugs:

My beta's been changed to 09/26!!!! :happydance:

Great big massive :hug: to all the girls here who have been struggling. We all know how hard it is. 

I had ER yest and got 5 eggs. I was disappointed but I keep having to remind myself to have faith. Of the 5, 2 were immature. We have to have ICSI b/c of severe male factor. The other 3 did fertilize and are growing so we're really happy for that right now. Transfer is set for sat morning at 7:15 am. So long as they all keep growing, we will transfer them all!! God-willing!!!


----------



## augustluvers

PCOS ~ it's a bfn for me.

Asa9841 ~ Are you doing IUI? I start my 100mg of Clomid on Saturday night.

Update ~ the :witch: has arrived and I'm feeling her alright! But I've got my chin up, a smile on my face and I've already phoned the Fertility Center, now I'm just waiting to hear back and get my prescription for Clomid :happydance:


----------



## wishful think

hi girls got my af yesterday :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7 
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14 
Mrs C P - 9/20
Springy - 9/21
readyformore - 9/22
Touch the Sky - 9/22
Snowbunny - 9/23
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*

Thank you for the update ... I'm so sorry for the BFN's ... may God bless you both next cycle!! God knows you deserve it!


----------



## caphybear

So sorry for AF showing her mean face August and Wishful. Good luck with your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

So sorry to hear the witch has made another appearnace.

Springy - less than a week now!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm out as well. Starting my meds for IUI#3 tonight! And if this doesn't work, on to IVF in early December! 


Springy --- that's totally insane that they have to list "dog bite" as a possible side effect! I knew a lot of those side effects were just kind of random things people noticed while on the drugs (just like how we notice every little thing during the TWW), but geeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> So sorry to hear the witch has made another appearnace.
> 
> Springy - less than a week now!

Yep ... tomorrow is 10DPO and nothing to report but trying to stay positive! How are you feeling???


----------



## augustluvers

Wishful ~ :hugs:

Squirrel Girl ~ :hugs: What cycle day are you on? You must not be too far ahead of me. We'll be in the 2ww together

Hey girls... I've started a blog/webpage to track everything and to serve as an escape for me here's the site:

https://wontstopbelieving.weebly.com/

I'm going to add it to my signature, if I can only figure out how! lol


----------



## Harvest2009

August, Squirrel and Wishful, so sorry that the witch got you two, sending huge virtual :hugs:
Springy-10dpo are you gonna test this weekend? any symptoms to report? this could be it!!!
Had my IVF orientation today and took my last stinkin bcp! Thank god I couldn't toss the rest of them quick enough, hated being on those things. Starting stimms on Monday; gonal F and repronex, hoping to get some good follies, FX!


----------



## augustluvers

HARVEST ~ I really hope that the IVF works for you. Are you nervous about all the injections? I would be, but I have a fear of needles, that is why. :haha:


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> August, Squirrel and Wishful, so sorry that the witch got you two, sending huge virtual :hugs:
> Springy-10dpo are you gonna test this weekend? any symptoms to report? this could be it!!!
> Had my IVF orientation today and took my last stinkin bcp! Thank god I couldn't toss the rest of them quick enough, hated being on those things. Starting stimms on Monday; gonal F and repronex, hoping to get some good follies, FX!

Nope .... I never POAS early :) I'll wait till AF is late and then I'll POAS!

No symptoms but my sister who has had 2 kids tells me over and over and over, as does my doctor, that there is virtually NO way to tell and that there will be virtually NO symptoms this early. My sister never had anything and was 7 weeks with her first when she found out and my best friend was also 7 weeks and had no idea as she too had no symptoms. So I am not symptom spotting and I am trying not to let the negative thoughts get to me. Just going with the flow and I'll deal with whatever result comes next week.

Husband and I did decide however, that if this doesn't work we will not be doing another IUI. With 5+ follicles this month our chances were as good as they were going to get .... so we will start to investigate IVF and find a clinic that we want to use for IVF (ours doesn't have the best success rates, and I want a day 5 transfer done and our clinic only does day 3).

I won't be on the board much as I'm away this weekend with the girls - nice trip to Niagara on the Lake to golf, visit some wineries and check out a wine show! I'll have a few glasses as the doctor did tell me "everything in moderation" and "not to stop living your life". Looking forward to having that to distract me in the last few days!


----------



## augustluvers

Update: My fertility center called and I don't have to get a cd 3 blood test :happydance: My prescription for Clomid has been place and I can go and get it today or tomorrow. I start taking them tomorrow night. And my cd12 ultrasound has been scheduled for the 26th of this month :happydance:

Springy ~ My mother was 4 months pregnant with me and she never knew! (She had irregular periods so she never knew that she missed her period, but she had no symptoms... nothing!) How do I find out the success rates of my Fertility Center? There's a page on rate but I don't understand it, :haha: Also, I see you live in Toronto, Ca... I'm actaully going on a mini vacation from November 10-13 and we are going to Niagara Falls and Toronto, I'm so excited! I love it there, esp. Toronto, it's so beautiful!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> August, Squirrel and Wishful, so sorry that the witch got you two, sending huge virtual :hugs:
> Springy-10dpo are you gonna test this weekend? any symptoms to report? this could be it!!!
> Had my IVF orientation today and took my last stinkin bcp! Thank god I couldn't toss the rest of them quick enough, hated being on those things. Starting stimms on Monday; gonal F and repronex, hoping to get some good follies, FX!

so excited for you harvest! can't wait to hear your progress :happydance:


----------



## steffxttc

hi everyone just new hear on this thread im due to start my first IUI on tuesday i failed on my clomid rounds so now for this im a bit aprehensive about it and anxious how did yous find it?i have had it all explained but i think your taking in so much you forget little things:( dust to you all xx
steff x


----------



## steffxttc

anyone:cry:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

steffxttc said:


> anyone:cry:

:hi: welcome steffxttc

I took Clomid a looooooong time ago and did not tolerate it well. I am a Femara girl all the way :winkwink:


----------



## steffxttc

PCOSMomToOne said:


> steffxttc said:
> 
> 
> anyone:cry:
> 
> :hi: welcome steffxttc
> I took Clomid a looooooong time ago and did not tolerate it well. I am a Femara girl all the way :winkwink:Click to expand...


thankyou for answering
hi yeh im due to start my IUI on tuesday never tried femara never offered it so now im back on clomid and injections from next week and depending on scan hopefully insimination have you done IUI?x
steff
soz didnt see that part at bottom you have done it xxxxxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

steffxttc said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffxttc said:
> 
> 
> anyone:cry:
> 
> :hi: welcome steffxttc
> I took Clomid a looooooong time ago and did not tolerate it well. I am a Femara girl all the way :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thankyou for answering
> hi yeh im due to start my IUI on tuesday never tried femara never offered it so now im back on clomid and injections from next week and depending on scan hopefully insimination have you done IUI?x
> steffClick to expand...

I have had a total of 5 IUI's in my lifetime. We are currently in the middle of IVF. 

With IUI, I used Femara, Follistim and Ovidrel. It was a fairly easy process and yielded me a beautiful little girl in 2008. :thumbup:


----------



## Harvest2009

augustluvers said:


> HARVEST ~ I really hope that the IVF works for you. Are you nervous about all the injections? I would be, but I have a fear of needles, that is why. :haha:

Thanks August-I've done IUI with injectibles so I am over the fear of injecting myself. Just think about what the payoff could be, so worth it!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> August, Squirrel and Wishful, so sorry that the witch got you two, sending huge virtual :hugs:
> Springy-10dpo are you gonna test this weekend? any symptoms to report? this could be it!!!
> Had my IVF orientation today and took my last stinkin bcp! Thank god I couldn't toss the rest of them quick enough, hated being on those things. Starting stimms on Monday; gonal F and repronex, hoping to get some good follies, FX!
> 
> so excited for you harvest! can't wait to hear your progress :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks touch! how are you feeling? not long now till you test right? When you were doing your injections, did you do them at the same time every night?


----------



## Harvest2009

steffxttc said:


> hi everyone just new hear on this thread im due to start my first IUI on tuesday i failed on my clomid rounds so now for this im a bit aprehensive about it and anxious how did yous find it?i have had it all explained but i think your taking in so much you forget little things:( dust to you all xx
> steff x

Welcome steff! We have done 4 IUIs (all failed) and now we are onto IVF. Don't worry too much about the IUI itself, it is just like a pap test as you probably know. GL to you :)


----------



## asa9841

Augustlovers- i am doing my second round of clomid this month, last month was 50mg, and i was way overstimulated! like 8 mature follies! Yikes. :wacko:

This month 25mg cd5-9 with iui planned for probibly next friday if all looks well thursday!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> August, Squirrel and Wishful, so sorry that the witch got you two, sending huge virtual :hugs:
> Springy-10dpo are you gonna test this weekend? any symptoms to report? this could be it!!!
> Had my IVF orientation today and took my last stinkin bcp! Thank god I couldn't toss the rest of them quick enough, hated being on those things. Starting stimms on Monday; gonal F and repronex, hoping to get some good follies, FX!
> 
> so excited for you harvest! can't wait to hear your progress :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks touch! how are you feeling? not long now till you test right? When you were doing your injections, did you do them at the same time every night?Click to expand...

my beta is 9/22 :) i feel good, just bloated and having the usual progesterone side effects. i might poas this weekend, but i don't know.. too nervous!! :dohh:


----------



## pixie77

I'm a bit late into the thread, but had IUI a week ago, so I'm 6dpo. I'm on cycolgest and getting serious cramps, not knowing if its that or you know what.

I really want to test, but I know it will end in upset. What do you think is to early and when is everyone else testing?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

6 dpo is waaaaaaaaaaaay early. I can't help but start after 10 or 11 dpo, but the accuracy of home tests isn't going to be that great til later. The best advice, not that I can follow it myself, is to wait as long as possible, or even til the day you expect your period..... 

Yay for Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> August, Squirrel and Wishful, so sorry that the witch got you two, sending huge virtual :hugs:
> Springy-10dpo are you gonna test this weekend? any symptoms to report? this could be it!!!
> Had my IVF orientation today and took my last stinkin bcp! Thank god I couldn't toss the rest of them quick enough, hated being on those things. Starting stimms on Monday; gonal F and repronex, hoping to get some good follies, FX!
> 
> Nope .... I never POAS early :) I'll wait till AF is late and then I'll POAS!
> 
> No symptoms but my sister who has had 2 kids tells me over and over and over, as does my doctor, that there is virtually NO way to tell and that there will be virtually NO symptoms this early. My sister never had anything and was 7 weeks with her first when she found out and my best friend was also 7 weeks and had no idea as she too had no symptoms. So I am not symptom spotting and I am trying not to let the negative thoughts get to me. Just going with the flow and I'll deal with whatever result comes next week.
> 
> Husband and I did decide however, that if this doesn't work we will not be doing another IUI. With 5+ follicles this month our chances were as good as they were going to get .... so we will start to investigate IVF and find a clinic that we want to use for IVF (ours doesn't have the best success rates, and I want a day 5 transfer done and our clinic only does day 3).
> 
> I won't be on the board much as I'm away this weekend with the girls - nice trip to Niagara on the Lake to golf, visit some wineries and check out a wine show! I'll have a few glasses as the doctor did tell me "everything in moderation" and "not to stop living your life". Looking forward to having that to distract me in the last few days!Click to expand...

Great attitude Springy! You'll be in my neighbourhood. Which hotel are you staying at? I live about 20 minutes from NOTL...it's beautiful there.


----------



## Snowbunny

August - I'm from Niagara. I really hope you enjoy your visit :)

I try to wait until the day before AF is due to poas. It's just so heartbreaking to see that 'not pregnant'. Oh, I only do the digital tests as well because I drive myself crazy looking for lines...lol.


----------



## AStellarmom

Went in today and FINALLY had for sure 2 follies ready with 2 more very close behind. Had my trigger this morning and going for my first IUI in the morning. I opted to do 2, so we will go again on Sunday. I am a little nervous about the unknown because we have never done IUI before. I figured we should just go for it considering we were already 1500+ in just for this cycle of meds. Fingers and toes crossed for me as well as everyone else. Going to be a LONG 2ww!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Good Luck AStellar!

I had my IUI on Monday. Piece of cake. Didn't feel anything at all.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck!!


----------



## caphybear

Went in today for my beta.... 15 dpiui. My hcg level was a whopping 416!!!! Yay! I go back on Sunday for them to check it again to make sure it's increasing like it should. This was my 2nd IUI, but we've been ttc #1 for almost 3 years now. Hope it sticks this time!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Caphy, that is so exciting! Congrats!:happydance:

I'm thinking extra sticky thoughts for you.

I'm sorry if you already said, but how many and how big were your follicles?


----------



## caphybear

I was checked the day before I gave my trigger shot because they were not quite big enough. I had 3 follies: 2 were at 18, 1 at 19 if I recall correctly. Which would have put them a bit bigger when I triggered.


----------



## Snowbunny

Oh Caphybear - so great!!!:happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

caphybear said:


> Went in today for my beta.... 15 dpiui. My hcg level was a whopping 416!!!! Yay! I go back on Sunday for them to check it again to make sure it's increasing like it should. This was my 2nd IUI, but we've been ttc #1 for almost 3 years now. Hope it sticks this time!

Sounds like a really STICKY bean if you ask me!

My HCG with my daughter was around 300 on 14DPIUI ... so the 416 is PERFECT! 

IN about 8 1/2 months you will be holding your :baby: :thumbup:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi girls i am very nervous so as i told you guys befor on yesterday i had a follie at 14mm but she was worried about my lineing now i am nervous anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## Snowbunny

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hi girls i am very nervous so as i told you guys befor on yesterday i had a follie at 14mm but she was worried about my lineing now i am nervous anyone else had this happen to them?

I had issues with my lining in August. It was 7 on day 9 and dropped to 5 on day 10. I was on clomid and was told it was likely a factor. This month I moved to injectibles and my lining was 8 the day of my trigger (day 11). We chose not to do the IUI in August. I'm not trying to scare you. It was a decision we made that worked for us...might not work for you.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Mrsdavis, I've never had lining issues even on Clomid. BUT the one cycle I used Clomid, I also used Black Cohosh. 

I can't find the exact link to the published study where I found this information, but basically you take it during the first part of your cycle and not after ovulation. It helps build up your lining. I used it with my one Clomid cycle and did get pregnant (m/c), and my lining was great, which was unusual because I'm old.:jo:

Please try to find the exact information before using it so you do it correctly if you're interested.

Good Luck!:dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

You can find two of the published studies here: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=clomiphene%20Cimicifuga%20racemosa

Cimicifuga Racemosa is Black Cohosh.

You'll have to research it to find the actual dose and when to take it. Obviously, it won't work this cycle. It needs to be used during the beginning of the cycle.

Good Luck!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

snowbunny you did not scare me i am just very nervous that this cycle will fail. but how are you doing?


----------



## Snowbunny

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> snowbunny you did not scare me i am just very nervous that this cycle will fail. but how are you doing?

Happy to hear I didn't scare you! I just keep telling myself to stay positive - it will happen when the time is right. :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

Snowbunny ~ I love Niagara! I live 8 hours away in South New Jersey, so as a child we took many weekend trips there. I have gotten to gee the Falls in every season =) I want to go to Quebec one day, it's 12 hours away from where I live.

As for me... Clomid 100mg day 1 is almost at it's end. I decided to take my clomid this cycle at 7am because that's the time I turn my clearblue fertility monitor on and maybe that will help me take it at the same time everyday... I was horrible for taking it at the right time last cycle. So far no side effects, and I'm praying it stays that way. 

Welcome to the newbies... I look forward to catching up and getting to know you all a little more each day :hugs:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

snowbunny yes just stay positive thats what i am trying to do


----------



## caphybear

Hcg = 852 today. A little more than doubled. Although.... I started spotting this morning. :/


----------



## Harvest2009

caphybear said:


> Hcg = 852 today. A little more than doubled. Although.... I started spotting this morning. :/

Wow those HCG numbers are excellent! try not to worry about the spotting, lots of women spot in the beginning. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## caphybear

Yeah. I'm trying to not let it bother me, however that's exactly how my miscarriage happened back in April. Can't help but to worry. It has almost stopped, so hopefully it's all good. I go for my 1st ultra sound in 10 days. :)


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - just wanted to give you an update. I started spotting last night and AF is in full force today. I have NEVER EVER EVER in my 2 years of TTC have had a luteal phase of only 11 days. I am absolutely gutted .... I honestly thought this was my month. 

With that said, we are taking the next month off. I'm going to see the Dr. if I can in the next few weeks to see what he recommends. I want a second opinion on our "file" but my husband just wants to stay with where we are and do one more round on injectables in late October / November. I personally want to find a new clinic with good stats on IVF and just get on with the process and start to plan for the future.

I probably won't be on here much, I need to get my head back into a space where I am happy with my life the way that it is. I have become consumed with TTC and it has become the way I define myself and its not healthy ..... 

Wishing all of you ladies ALL the best!!!! Lots of babydust for those of you in this thread.


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm so sorry Springy. Take a break and best of luck with IVF.


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - just wanted to give you an update. I started spotting last night and AF is in full force today. I have NEVER EVER EVER in my 2 years of TTC have had a luteal phase of only 11 days. I am absolutely gutted .... I honestly thought this was my month.
> 
> With that said, we are taking the next month off. I'm going to see the Dr. if I can in the next few weeks to see what he recommends. I want a second opinion on our "file" but my husband just wants to stay with where we are and do one more round on injectables in late October / November. I personally want to find a new clinic with good stats on IVF and just get on with the process and start to plan for the future.
> 
> I probably won't be on here much, I need to get my head back into a space where I am happy with my life the way that it is. I have become consumed with TTC and it has become the way I define myself and its not healthy .....
> 
> Wishing all of you ladies ALL the best!!!! Lots of babydust for those of you in this thread.

Springy!!! I am so sorry lady! I totally though this was your month. Sending you huge virtual :hugs: I can understand why you want some time off after all the shots, they are totally not fun. I really hope you and your hubby make the decision that is right for you and have some success really soon. Take care and hope you keep in touch a little :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - just wanted to give you an update. I started spotting last night and AF is in full force today. I have NEVER EVER EVER in my 2 years of TTC have had a luteal phase of only 11 days. I am absolutely gutted .... I honestly thought this was my month.
> 
> With that said, we are taking the next month off. I'm going to see the Dr. if I can in the next few weeks to see what he recommends. I want a second opinion on our "file" but my husband just wants to stay with where we are and do one more round on injectables in late October / November. I personally want to find a new clinic with good stats on IVF and just get on with the process and start to plan for the future.
> 
> I probably won't be on here much, I need to get my head back into a space where I am happy with my life the way that it is. I have become consumed with TTC and it has become the way I define myself and its not healthy .....
> 
> Wishing all of you ladies ALL the best!!!! Lots of babydust for those of you in this thread.

so sorry Carolyn!!! take all the time you need. we will all miss you and be here for you as always! TTC is very hard and it is easy to become consumed with it. be strong Carolyn and take the time you need to be healthy and happy. focus on the positives!

I know until our vacation TTC was all I was thinking about and then when AF showed up one day late, it was heartbreaking! it will happen for us one day. I have no idea what is going on with my cycle this month. CD17 and just waiting to see what happens. I may call the clinic to make an appointment with our doctor to see if we do one more round of clomid or move on to injectables. my mom insists I go straight to IVF but after only two IUI clomid cycles I think it is too premature and DH is fine. We will see what happens for my october cycle. who knows when AF will show this month....with all the travelling my cycle always goes weird! may be a long cycle.


----------



## Snowbunny

Oh, I'm so sorry Springy.:hugs:

Take the time to do what is best for you and your DH. One day soon you will be telling us all about you bump.

Take care.


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - just wanted to give you an update. I started spotting last night and AF is in full force today. I have NEVER EVER EVER in my 2 years of TTC have had a luteal phase of only 11 days. I am absolutely gutted .... I honestly thought this was my month.
> 
> With that said, we are taking the next month off. I'm going to see the Dr. if I can in the next few weeks to see what he recommends. I want a second opinion on our "file" but my husband just wants to stay with where we are and do one more round on injectables in late October / November. I personally want to find a new clinic with good stats on IVF and just get on with the process and start to plan for the future.
> 
> I probably won't be on here much, I need to get my head back into a space where I am happy with my life the way that it is. I have become consumed with TTC and it has become the way I define myself and its not healthy .....
> 
> Wishing all of you ladies ALL the best!!!! Lots of babydust for those of you in this thread.
> 
> so sorry Carolyn!!! take all the time you need. we will all miss you and be here for you as always! TTC is very hard and it is easy to become consumed with it. be strong Carolyn and take the time you need to be healthy and happy. focus on the positives!
> 
> I know until our vacation TTC was all I was thinking about and then when AF showed up one day late, it was heartbreaking! it will happen for us one day. I have no idea what is going on with my cycle this month. CD17 and just waiting to see what happens. I may call the clinic to make an appointment with our doctor to see if we do one more round of clomid or move on to injectables. my mom insists I go straight to IVF but after only two IUI clomid cycles I think it is too premature and DH is fine. We will see what happens for my october cycle. who knows when AF will show this month....with all the travelling my cycle always goes weird! may be a long cycle.Click to expand...

Welcome back Monica! Hope you had a fantastic vacation!


----------



## augustluvers

Springy ~ I'm so so sorry :hugs: like the girls said before me... take all the time that you need sweetie!


----------



## readyformore

Springy said:


> I need to get my head back into a space where I am happy with my life the way that it is. I have become consumed with TTC and it has become the way I define myself and its not healthy ......


I'm so sorry springy. I was so hopeful for you. :hugs:

Please, take a break to find yourself again.

My situation is a little different, but I'm pretty sure I just said this to another person on a different thread. Yours was much more eloquent though. I think I will say this to myself over and over and over and over. . . . . . .


----------



## Mrs C P

Hi Ladies

Augustluvers sorry to hear AF arrived, hope you are ok :hugs:
Springy, sorry to hear also, I completely understand how you feel, sometimes we have to take a break to get strong again, look forward to seeing you here soon :hugs:
Touch the sky - OMG you must be so excited, are you doing to test early?
PCOSMomtoone - Hope you are ok. thinking of you :hugs:
Caphybear - yippeeeeee, congratuations, im so pleased for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AF got me last week too, Thursday, not been here for a while because of that, but now fighting fit again, and we've decided to do one more IUI before going straight to IVF.

FX for all of you who still are yet to test
:hugs: to those who it didnt work for this time, I'll hopefully see you in the Oct/Nov IUI/IVF thread where we WILL get our :bfp: 

lots of baby dust to you all. :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7 
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14
Caphybear - 9/14 
Mrs C P - 9/20 
Springy - 9/21 
readyformore - 9/22
Touch the Sky - 9/22
Snowbunny - 9/23
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*


----------



## augustluvers

Mrs. CP ~ What cycle day are you? And when's your usual IUI date?

I'm cycle day 5 today and last cycle they did my IUI on cd15 (The day after ovulation)

I'm hoping they get me in the day of ovulation this time around :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies :wave:

well i POAS and it was positive :happydance: i have the blood test thursday to confirm!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> well i POAS and it was positive :happydance: i have the blood test thursday to confirm!

Can I get a WOOT WOOT :yipee::yipee:


Can I get a YEEHAWWWW :wohoo:

Congrats to you darlin!! .....and :finger: to AF :witch:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thank you!!!!!!!! i really truly can't believe it!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> well i POAS and it was positive :happydance: i have the blood test thursday to confirm!

OMG TOUCH!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Massive Congrats to you!!! You give me so much hope that IVF will work :) Couldn't be more thrilled for you!!! How many DPT did you test?


----------



## Touch the Sky

thank you! yeah.. IVF.. miracle!! i gave in and tested last night at 8dpt. the urine was nearly clear and i thought for sure it wouldn't work.. i was just doing it to get it out of my system. i went back in the bathroom and there it was! i cried a LOT!!! happy tears, of course :)


----------



## Harvest2009

wow if it is that strong maybe you're having twins!!! YAY :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

or one STRONG baby :) i felt the implantation cramps starting tuesday night, i thought it was just something i ate..


----------



## Harvest2009

Did you eat fresh pineapple in the TWW? I think that it is supposed to aid implantation.


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah, i was told to eat fresh pineapple for the first 5 days. i did forget on one of the days though, oops..


----------



## readyformore

Yay Touch. 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## readyformore

Touch the Sky said:


> yeah, i was told to eat fresh pineapple for the first 5 days. i did forget on one of the days though, oops..

Who told you about pineapple, touch?
I've heard a lot of women talking about it, but I'm wondering if it's just speculation or something medically proven.


----------



## Touch the Sky

my acupuncturist told me to do it and explained the scientific reasoning behind how it helps.. but that was day of transfer and i was too caught up in my happiness that i forgot everything she told me. lol.


----------



## Touch the Sky

oh and i was supposed to eat or at least chew on the core also.. she explained there's something in there that is the main helper, but like i said, i totally forgot.. sorry!


----------



## Snowbunny

Way to go Touch!!!:dance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::dance::yipee::wohoo:

CONGRATS Touch!!


Pcos-- you can put me down as a :hugs: on your list. I've already started my IUI#3 cycle. Got my ultrasound appointment wednesday to see how the stimming is going.


----------



## usamom

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> well i POAS and it was positive :happydance: i have the blood test thursday to confirm!

Yea!! So happy for you!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
adroplet - 9/7 
Wishful Think - 9/13 
augustluvers - 9/14 
SquirrelGirl - 9/14 
Caphybear - 9/14 
Mrs C P - 9/20 
Springy - 9/21 
readyformore - 9/22
Touch the Sky - 9/22 
Snowbunny - 9/23
usamom - 9/29
pk2of8 - 9/29
JanetPlanet - 9/30
*


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi pcosmom can i get on the list testing date is the 10/7
follie was at 19mm today:happydance:
so i tigger tommarrow at 10am fx for me guys

baby dust to everyone:dust:

touch congratz:happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

TOUCH~~~

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

CONGRATS SWEETIE!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My RE just emailed me the FET schedule ... it's 2 pages long and SUPER DUPER intimidating. 

9/18-10/5 -- BCP
10/6-10/10 -- BCP & 20 units Lupron
10/11-10/12 -- 20 units Lupron & Ultrasound 10/12
10/13-10/19 -- 10 units Lupron & Folgard twice daily & Vivelle patch (10/17 bloodwork)
10/20-10/26 -- 10 units Lupron & Folgard twice daily & Vivelle patch, Estrogen cream (ultrasound 10/26)
10/27-10/29 -- Folgard twice daily, Vivelle patch, Estrogen cream, Progesterone oil injections, Progesterone cream
10/30-10/31 -- Folgard twice daily, Vivelle patch, Estrogen cream, Progesterone oil injections, Progesterone cream, Prednisone twice daily
11/1 -- FET -- Folgard twice daily, Vivelle patch, Estrogen cream, Progesterone oil injections, Progesterone cream, Prednisone twice daily
11/2-11/11 -- Folgard twice daily, Vivelle patch, Estrogen cream, Progesterone oil injections, Progesterone cream, Prednisone twice daily, baby aspirin
11/12 -- HCG blood work/prego test


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

wow pcos mom thats alot but my hubby says we have to do it because its gonna help us get our baby


----------



## JanetPlanet

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *adroplet - 9/7 *
> *Wishful Think - 9/13 *
> *augustluvers - 9/14 *
> *SquirrelGirl - 9/14 *
> *Caphybear - 9/14 *
> *Mrs C P - 9/20 *
> *Springy - 9/21 *
> *readyformore - 9/22*
> *Touch the Sky - 9/22 *
> *Snowbunny - 9/23*
> *usamom - 9/29*
> *pk2of8 - 9/29*
> *JanetPlanet - 9/30*

Hey PCOS! Can you please scoot me up to 9/26? THANKS!:flower:


----------



## Harvest2009

Wow PCOS that is a crazy protocol! Who would think there would be so many meds for a FET, yikes! I really hope it is painless for you :)
August and Squirrel, so sorry to hear about the BFNs ladies, sending some huge hugs!
Well, I did my first injections tonight, 75 gonal F and 75 of repronex. It was my first time using the gonal F pen and when I took it out after 10 seconds there was some liquid coming out so I jabbed it back in, yikes, 3 jabs instead of 2 :( I was in such a panic I am sure I will have a huge bruise there tomorrow. Oh well, I will be and expert by the end of next week. Tonight I am baking a blackberry pie and am FINALLY going to pick up DH from the airport, so happy he will finally be home :)


----------



## pixie77

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - just wanted to give you an update. I started spotting last night and AF is in full force today. I have NEVER EVER EVER in my 2 years of TTC have had a luteal phase of only 11 days. I am absolutely gutted .... I honestly thought this was my month.
> 
> With that said, we are taking the next month off. I'm going to see the Dr. if I can in the next few weeks to see what he recommends. I want a second opinion on our "file" but my husband just wants to stay with where we are and do one more round on injectables in late October / November. I personally want to find a new clinic with good stats on IVF and just get on with the process and start to plan for the future.
> 
> I probably won't be on here much, I need to get my head back into a space where I am happy with my life the way that it is. I have become consumed with TTC and it has become the way I define myself and its not healthy .....
> 
> Wishing all of you ladies ALL the best!!!! Lots of babydust for those of you in this thread.

I'm so sorry about your news. I know how terrible it feels, I've started to feel negative right from the offset now, through pure depression.
I tested yesterday dpo11, possibly a bit soon and it was negative. Been having cramps for a week, though I feel its the cyclogest. Last night I had a stitch for hours in my left ovary, but I'm guessing its all just AF on the way.

If it doesn't work for us this month, we are having a month off and a little NYC trip. We'll start up in Nov, but I'm not sure if we'll try IUI or IVF this time.

Take care


----------



## Mrs C P

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> well i POAS and it was positive :happydance: i have the blood test thursday to confirm!

yippee!!! congratulations!!! im so excited for you :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:




augustluvers said:


> Mrs. CP ~ What cycle day are you? And when's your usual IUI date?
> 
> I'm cycle day 5 today and last cycle they did my IUI on cd15 (The day after ovulation)
> 
> I'm hoping they get me in the day of ovulation this time around :hugs:

Hi August, I'm on CD6 today so same as you!!! yay, although last cycle I did IUI on CD 19 so not far from you. 
did they not do the IUI at ovulation last time? My FS gave me cetritide and ovitrelle to control when they did it. did you not get given that?


----------



## augustluvers

Mrs C ~ When I went in for my cd 12 ultrasound my eggs were not mature enough for me to take my Ovidrel Trigger Shot, so they called me back in on cd 14, by then the eggs went from 11mm to 21mm and 22mm, so I was told to go home and trigger right away, and to come in the next day (cd15)for my IUI... My chart/temps indicated that I ovulated on cd 14, so when I go in this monday for my cd 12 ultrasound I'm going to take them my temp chart and show them that they missed my ovulation =) LOL That was long, sorry...

I only take Clomid 100mg cd 3-7 and then the Ovidrel Shot to trigger ovulation.

When's your first check on the follicles?


----------



## caphybear

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:WOOHOO Touch! That is amazing news! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snl41296

touch thats amazing news congrats

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks everyone :cloud9:

pcos - 20 units of lupron?? oh hell.. may the force be with you!! lol. the rest _looks_ intimidating, but it's not so bad when you're actually doing it. you'll get into a routine. for me, the hardest part was keeping track of all the meds i was on after transfer.. antibiotic 2xday, steroid up to 6x/day, progesterone 3x/day, estradiol 3x/day, plus all my vitamins.. :wacko: You will do GREAT! don't worry :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

You are scaring me touch!! How much Lupron did u use??


----------



## Touch the Sky

i started at 10 units and then was reduced to 5 when i started stimming. i was on lupron for 3 weeks :wacko: but seriously, some people have no side effects, but lucky me.. i always seem to get every side effect for this crap! also, i had a lot of other stressors at the same time as i was doing lupron, so i think that's why i had a hard time. mostly it made me not myself.. i didn't laugh and joke like usual, i was just quiet, kind of ho-hum, pretty snappy at little things, etc. oh the other thing is it gave me terrible headaches, for about 8 or 9 days ongoing, migraine style. i finally took extra strength tylenol which helped a lot. everything got better when the dosage was reduced. and within a couple days of my last dose, i was 100% normal again :) no worries, just take one day at a time, and you can vent to me anytime you need to!


----------



## Touch the Sky

oh, i just checked your dates and see you'll be on lupron for 3 weeks also. just remember, one day at a time :) hopefully you won't even have any side effects! i think my body is just sensitive. even when i had my knee surgery last year, recovery time was supposed to be 2 wks and it took me 2 months. sigh. lol.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

After my retrieval, I did the antibiotics for 10 days and one day of the estrogen & progesterone. But then they called me and told me to stop everything else as we wouldn't be doing the transfer that month.

As far as the Lupron, I am VERY sensitive to all medication. This is day 3 of birth control pills and I have had a HORRENDOUS migraine since day 1! It's hard to even type this because my eyeball feels like it's gonna pop out. The throbbing pain behind my eyes and temple are excruiciating. I have also noticed that I am a TOTAL biatch on bcp too! Every little thing annoys the crap out of me. Femara does the same thing to me ... headaches and bitchiness. When I was on the ganirelix for just 2 days, I felt like a totally different chick. I had this HORRIBLE leg pain where I couldn't barely walk. 

Needless to say, I'm scared. WAY scared.


----------



## Touch the Sky

man, the BCP made me a huge bitch, it sucked. and then i never got a break from BCP to Lupron, so i was cranky from 7/25 until about 9/5. GOOD TIMES! also, the BCP gave me a lot of nausea, which would get worse when i was stressed. oh, the joys of TTC..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> man, the BCP made me a huge bitch, it sucked. and then i never got a break from BCP to Lupron, so i was cranky from 7/25 until about 9/5. GOOD TIMES! also, the BCP gave me a lot of nausea, which would get worse when i was stressed. oh, the joys of TTC..

Funny you say that because I forgot to add the nausea part! Last night I popped some pain medication and a zofran. 

I woke up today will the nausea still present and accounted for! :wacko:


----------



## Touch the Sky

i found that sucking on hard candy would help, or those ice breaker sour candies helped a lot too.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hi girls even though no one really talks to me i just wanted to an update i took my first pregnyl today it wasnt as bad as i thought. i also am feeling something going on the right.
i have a question though sorry if tmi but can you p the hcg out i dont wanna do that?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Hi girls even though no one really talks to me i just wanted to an update i took my first pregnyl today it wasnt as bad as i thought. i also am feeling something going on the right.
> i have a question though sorry if tmi but can you p the hcg out i dont wanna do that?

Ahhhh I talk to you!!!!!!! :flower:

I'm not sure I understand your question though?? Can you pee the HCG out???


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

yes ive heard people say the pee'ed the shot out


----------



## Springy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> yes ive heard people say the pee'ed the shot out

They are talking about testing out the hCG trigger shot by peeing on HPTs. After you take the shot you will get an automatic positive .... then they POAS daily till it disappears that way you know it is out of your system. You physically don't "pee" the shot out ....


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> well i POAS and it was positive :happydance: i have the blood test thursday to confirm!

AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear if its one bean or two!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> yes ive heard people say the pee'ed the shot out

Your body will break down the HCG trigger shot and yes it will be disposed through your urine. 

The only reason you need the injection is to trigger your brain to ovulate. Once you inject the HCG, it has done it's job. It is completely normal for it to pass thru your urine.:thumbup:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> mrsdavisthe1 said:
> 
> 
> yes ive heard people say the pee'ed the shot out
> 
> Your body will break down the HCG trigger shot and yes it will be disposed through your urine.
> 
> The only reason you need the injection is to trigger your brain to ovulate. Once you inject the HCG, it has done it's job. It is completely normal for it to pass thru your urine.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes in that sense you "pee" it out - 99.9% of all drugs are broken down and metabolized and discarded via urine and/or feces.

It's the same principle as to why you use urine to detect if you're pregnant or not - b/c the hCG shows up in your urine.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> well i POAS and it was positive :happydance: i have the blood test thursday to confirm!
> 
> AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear if its one bean or two!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks girl!! :hugs:

so sorry your AF showed :nope:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

oh okay lol i am such a nerd thank you springy


----------



## Harvest2009

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Hi girls even though no one really talks to me i just wanted to an update i took my first pregnyl today it wasnt as bad as i thought. i also am feeling something going on the right.
> i have a question though sorry if tmi but can you p the hcg out i dont wanna do that?

Sorry you are feeling this way MrsDavis :hugs: It is not intentional I usually can't remeber what is on the last page my mind has been like a seive with the meds :dohh: Sounds like you are having an IUI soon? Good luck!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeah, mrsdavis -- sooo not intentional! We're all so hopped up on hormones it's hard to remember ANYTHING! I struggle to even remember what day of the week or even month it is anymore! :dohh:

When people POAS to see if the HCG is still in their system, I think it's generally about 10 days until HPTs will no longer pick up the trigger shot. So, if you don't want to POAS every day, it's best to wait til at least 10DPO to test with an HPT so you don't get a false positive. 


I've got my ultrasound appt tomorrow to see how they follies are coming along. Hope everything's going well and far enough to where we can do the IUI thursday or friday. I really don't want to have to go back for repeat ultrasounds. Just means more work I have to take off. And I'm sure people are starting to wonder why the heck I'm out so much ....


----------



## Snowbunny

Good luck Squirrelgirl. I totally know what you mean about the work thing. I try so hard to get early appointments but it's not always possible. Hope those follies move along.

Sorry MrsDavis - totally not intentional. It gets difficult to keep track of everyone and all the stuff we have going on with ourselves.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Unfortunately, my FS is in a different city than where I live or work. AND they don't do appointments til 9 and their last one is at 3. So I get screwed no matter when my appointment is. I work 7 to 4:15 Grrrrrr. It's like their clients are there for the doctor's convenience, not the other way around. But I have no other options.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

its okay snowbunny and haverst


----------



## Snowbunny

SquirrelGirl said:


> Unfortunately, my FS is in a different city than where I live or work. AND they don't do appointments til 9 and their last one is at 3. So I get screwed no matter when my appointment is. I work 7 to 4:15 Grrrrrr. It's like their clients are there for the doctor's convenience, not the other way around. But I have no other options.

Oh wow! 9AM is so late. How are you handling the time off? I'm not sure what I would do. Other than cycle day 3 scans they start at 7AM. I live/work an hour away so as long as I'm out by 715am and I speed...lol...I can get to work by 8am.


----------



## Harvest2009

SquirrelGirl said:


> Yeah, mrsdavis -- sooo not intentional! We're all so hopped up on hormones it's hard to remember ANYTHING! I struggle to even remember what day of the week or even month it is anymore! :dohh:
> 
> When people POAS to see if the HCG is still in their system, I think it's generally about 10 days until HPTs will no longer pick up the trigger shot. So, if you don't want to POAS every day, it's best to wait til at least 10DPO to test with an HPT so you don't get a false positive.
> 
> 
> I've got my ultrasound appt tomorrow to see how they follies are coming along. Hope everything's going well and far enough to where we can do the IUI thursday or friday. I really don't want to have to go back for repeat ultrasounds. Just means more work I have to take off. And I'm sure people are starting to wonder why the heck I'm out so much ....

Good luck tomorrow Squirrel! FX for some nice big follies :) I am always amazed by you ladies who have to travel so far to see your Dr's it must add to the stress of it all. We are so spoiled to have our Dr a 10 minute drive from our house and he does early hours so I can have my scans done before work. Too bad all specialist's aren't so accommodating :shrug:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Good luck Squirrel!!! :) Come on big follies, no whammies, no whammies .... STOP :) BIG FOLLIES !!!!!



Oh boy, I'm showing my age!


----------



## readyformore

SquirrelGirl said:


> Unfortunately, my FS is in a different city than where I live or work. AND they don't do appointments til 9 and their last one is at 3. So I get screwed no matter when my appointment is. I work 7 to 4:15 Grrrrrr. It's like their clients are there for the doctor's convenience, not the other way around. But I have no other options.

My doctor's office ONLY does scans and blood work from 7:15-8:00am. I work 2 days a week, and my shift starts at 7:00 am sharp.

My husband leaves for work at 6:30 am everyday and is therefore, is unable to help with childcare. My children start school at 9:00. 
And, it's a one hour drive each direction. :wacko:
It's a logistical nightmare!!

I actually had to tell my mom that I'm doing IUI (again!) and ask for her help. In all honesty, it was almost like I had to ask for her permission. If she couldn't help me, I wouldn't be able to do it. I'm not going to pack up the kids at 6:00am, drive 1 hour, have a scan, drive 1 hour back, and drop them off at school. I'd have to wake them up at 5:00 am just to go to the fertility doctor. 

Could you imagine what they would tell their teachers, lol!! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Good luck Squirrel!!! :) Come on big follies, no whammies, no whammies .... STOP :) BIG FOLLIES !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, I'm showing my age!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE that show! So wish it was still on! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

ready -- wow, that would be really tough! I wish there were more FS/REs in the world and they would provide the best service they could in order to attract clients. But when there are so few, and they know you have to go there because of insurance.... well. Anyway, I'm glad I have insurance coverage, so I really shouldn't complain.


----------



## asa9841

I have my ultrasound Thursday, praying for big healthy follies!


----------



## Touch the Sky

My RE is 10 mins from my office, so i do all my appts on my lunch break. i'm always out and back within an hour. didn't realize how lucky i was!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> My RE is 10 mins from my office, so i do all my appts on my lunch break. i'm always out and back within an hour. didn't realize how lucky i was!

Just rub it in :haha:

My RE office is 108 miles round trip from my house. :wacko: I love driving there JUST for blood work or an ultrasound. 

As a total side note: Gas: $3.50/gallon & my car gets 20mpg ... it costs me about $18 in gas just to see my RE.


----------



## JanetPlanet

SquirrelGirl said:


> Yeah, mrsdavis -- sooo not intentional! We're all so hopped up on hormones it's hard to remember ANYTHING! I struggle to even remember what day of the week or even month it is anymore! :dohh:

PHEW! OK, so it's not just me. I can't remember who said what or when. I'm constantly afraid I'll congratulate someone on a BFP when they just got their AF. :dohh:

P.S. Good Luck Squirrel!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Not to rub it in pcos, but I own a prius.. 40mpg baby! Lol


----------



## Touch the Sky

Although, gas is $4.01/gallon here :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Not to rub it in pcos, but I own a prius.. 40mpg baby! Lol

I had to find a car with the best safety ratings...after getting into a T-bone accident and totaling my car....I'm literally scared to death while driving. Everyone who saw my car said that I should be dead. I walked away with some cuts and bruises. 
I had an angel on my shoulder that day!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Yikes!!


----------



## Mrs C P

augustluvers said:


> Mrs C ~ When I went in for my cd 12 ultrasound my eggs were not mature enough for me to take my Ovidrel Trigger Shot, so they called me back in on cd 14, by then the eggs went from 11mm to 21mm and 22mm, so I was told to go home and trigger right away, and to come in the next day (cd15)for my IUI... My chart/temps indicated that I ovulated on cd 14, so when I go in this monday for my cd 12 ultrasound I'm going to take them my temp chart and show them that they missed my ovulation =) LOL That was long, sorry...
> 
> I only take Clomid 100mg cd 3-7 and then the Ovidrel Shot to trigger ovulation.
> 
> When's your first check on the follicles?


no way! what a nightmare, yes, definately show them, they need to come up with a solution to ensure it doesnt happen again, otherwise its a waste of money and also another wasted cycle when your journey to get BFP is long enough, you must have been so frustrated. :hugs:

Mine was a strange one, they were at 20mm on the friday, I was told to trigger at midnight on saturday, however my boobs started hurting on saturday afternoon as if I've ovulated already, and they didnt stop hurting until AF arrived. We did the IUI on monday afternoon at 1500hrs and i mentioned it, but he said there was loads of CM there when he did the AF - was a bit weird when he was down there and chatting away to me.....

first check is this friday, when is your first scan?


----------



## Mrs C P

I forget how lucky I am, I live 5 miles away from my FS, scans are done at 8am, I work from home most of the time so doesnt infringe on that, my boss is FANTASTIC and supportive and tells me to take all the time I need (I always work overtime to compensate) I'm really lucky they are so flexible. 
they may change their minds if i have to keep having IUI and IVF all through next year too......


----------



## Mrs C P

I keep pressing "post" before I'm ready to post.....:growlmad: now I'm typing in a notepad before I cut and paste to post....:thumbup:

Asa9841, good luck for thursday, is it the first scan this cycle or?

Readyformore - wow, what a logistical nightmare, well done you for doing all that, I admire you. :juggle:

Squirrelgirl - good luck!! FX they are large enought for the trigger so that you dont have to keep going back. what cycle day are you on?

Hi Pixie77, how are you getting on? still those cramps? lots of baby dust :dust: fx you get your :bfp: ths time

Harvest2009, ha ha, that so happened to me. I was convinced that the tiny bit that came out ment it wouldnt work... dont worry, like you say, you'll get the knack and be an expert at it soon. Oh yum, blackberry pie!! im baking this week, a cake for my aunts 65 birthday, i started cake decorating as a hobbie to try to keep me from thinking about TTC all the time, found that i really enjoy doing it, might get into doing wedding cakes too....

MrsDaviesthe1 - glad your Pregnyl went well, when is the IUI? hope you are ok. :hugs:

Girls, im on second cycle of IUI now but dont think I'll be doing it until October, should we turn this thread into IUI/IVF August/September/October or should we start a seperate thread for October/November?


----------



## Touch the Sky

I'll turn it into an Aug/sept/oct thread :D


----------



## augustluvers

Mrs C P ~ I was a little upset because like you said it was a waste of time and money. Esp. when Im paying just to walk in the front door of the Fertility Center :wacko: 

My cycle day 12 ultrasound check is on Monday only five more days :happydance: And then by the end of the week next week Ill be in my 2ww hopefully. This is also my second IUI cycle, my fertility center does three rounds of IUI before you go in and meet to see what other options can be sought. :shrug:

Squirrel Girl ~ let us know how your scan went today. I hope your follies were big and mature :hugs: What cycle day are you on by the way?

Harvest ~ when I did my trigger shot there was a bit that came out and I too... stabbed myself because I thought I was wasting it! :haha:

Mrs.Davis ~ Sorry you felt like no one was talking to you. I sometimes only have time to type a quick update on myself, as my schedule at work and home, plus school has gotten a little out of hand. Talk about feeling super duper tired all day every day. Plus, sometimes Im gone for two hours and when I come back, theres like 5 pages of stuff that I missed! :haha: Also, is this your first IUI?

Touch the Sky ~ Im so happy for you that I havent stopped talking about it to my husband. :haha: hes like, whos this friend of yours? I had to explain the whole bnb site and stuff. Hes glad I have this place because Im sure before I was driving him crazy with all my TTC talk! Ha! How are you feeling? Any symptoms? Tomorrows the beta right?

PCOS ~ I hope youre making out ok with all those meds. I tend to get crazy on Clomid, and surprisingly this cycle Ive been ok. Oh and I get 38mpg and gas here in South Jersey is $3.39 (I have a Nissan Rouge, of which I begged my husband for it for about four months before he traded in his sports car for my black baby that I call Edward shhh just dont tell him that I named after someone in Twilight because hell have my car destroyed!) :haha:

My FS is 30minutes from my house but 2 minutes from my job, I can literally walk. So I usually schedule my appointments right before I come into work. They open at 7:15am and close at 7pm. So Im pretty blessed with these hours. 

Update : Todays my last clomid 100mg day!!! :happydance: Im cycle day 7 and a week away from ovulation! :happydance: But Im having a little dilemma Am I allowed to have :sex: the day before the IUI? I just dont want to miss ovulation like last cycle.


----------



## Touch the Sky

good luck w/your scan august! does your dr do a scan on the day of your IUI? mine does. always makes me feel better cuz then i KNOW i haven't ovulated yet.

i feel good.. HAPPY.. :cloud9: it is still so unreal to me! no real noticable symptoms yet, just some light cramping, sore bbs, and fatigue. yes my 1st beta is tomorrow and i can't wait! they already said i will most likely have my 2nd beta on saturday. i had to POAS again today to make sure it was still real.. lol :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Touch ~ its completely understandable that you are testing still. I'll probably test until i'm 6 months pregnant, just in case, lol You wait so long to get that positive, so when you do get it, you want to constantly see it. ... And I'm so glad you are feeling great and happy. thats how it should be!

My doctor did not do an ultrasound the day of IUI, they did one the morning before. But I'm sooo going to take my chart in so that they can see that I ovulated the day before the IUI.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Mrs cp:hi i am doing okay we are doing timed babydance so tommarrow at 10pm
Auguestluvers:its okay i understand.

Babydust to everyone fx'ed for me and my fingers are also crossed for you guys.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

asa9841: goodluck on thursday i hope you have big follies


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, hope you are all well today. August GL with your upcoming scan, nice to be done with the clomid for another month. 
GL to you with yoru scan too asa!
Glad you are feeling so happy touch! I feel super happy for you too, so nice to see you finally get that BFP :) 
AFM-did my injections last night and they went much better, it was nice to have DH cheering me on, it really helped. Question for you ladies though, I had the worst cramps in my legs last night in bed! Has anyone else had them from Gonal F? Not sure if it was a side effect or not but my calves are still killing me!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well today. August GL with your upcoming scan, nice to be done with the clomid for another month.
> GL to you with yoru scan too asa!
> Glad you are feeling so happy touch! I feel super happy for you too, so nice to see you finally get that BFP :)
> AFM-did my injections last night and they went much better, it was nice to have DH cheering me on, it really helped. Question for you ladies though, I had the worst cramps in my legs last night in bed! Has anyone else had them from Gonal F? Not sure if it was a side effect or not but my calves are still killing me!

YES, YES, YES .... I almost couldn't walk when I was doing my injections. I wasn't using Gonal F, but I think they are all made up of the same stuff!!!! I even went to my Family Physician because I was SOOOo scared cuz they hurt so bad. A couple days after I stopped using my injections, the pain completely disappeared!:thumbup:


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all well today. August GL with your upcoming scan, nice to be done with the clomid for another month.
> GL to you with yoru scan too asa!
> Glad you are feeling so happy touch! I feel super happy for you too, so nice to see you finally get that BFP :)
> AFM-did my injections last night and they went much better, it was nice to have DH cheering me on, it really helped. Question for you ladies though, I had the worst cramps in my legs last night in bed! Has anyone else had them from Gonal F? Not sure if it was a side effect or not but my calves are still killing me!
> 
> YES, YES, YES .... I almost couldn't walk when I was doing my injections. I wasn't using Gonal F, but I think they are all made up of the same stuff!!!! I even went to my Family Physician because I was SOOOo scared cuz they hurt so bad. A couple days after I stopped using my injections, the pain completely disappeared!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks PCOS! glad to hear I am not alone on this. But ur saying this is gonna last for the next 10 days? UGH!!!
I will definitely do some yoga tonight, maybe the stretching will help :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

i also just wanted to add that the reason i don't address people individually (i'm a total repeat offender on this one) is because
a) there a lot of people and its hard to keep track
b) i become incredibly self involved when cycling. i mean seriously.. lol. sorry ladies!! but i do read everyones posts and wish the best for EVERYONE! 

:dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all well today. August GL with your upcoming scan, nice to be done with the clomid for another month.
> GL to you with yoru scan too asa!
> Glad you are feeling so happy touch! I feel super happy for you too, so nice to see you finally get that BFP :)
> AFM-did my injections last night and they went much better, it was nice to have DH cheering me on, it really helped. Question for you ladies though, I had the worst cramps in my legs last night in bed! Has anyone else had them from Gonal F? Not sure if it was a side effect or not but my calves are still killing me!
> 
> YES, YES, YES .... I almost couldn't walk when I was doing my injections. I wasn't using Gonal F, but I think they are all made up of the same stuff!!!! I even went to my Family Physician because I was SOOOo scared cuz they hurt so bad. A couple days after I stopped using my injections, the pain completely disappeared!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks PCOS! glad to hear I am not alone on this. But ur saying this is gonna last for the next 10 days? UGH!!!
> I will definitely do some yoga tonight, maybe the stretching will help :)Click to expand...

Ya I had the pain for over a week ... it felt like my muscles were too tight. I would try stretching them. It was most uncomfortable at night when I was trying to sleep. The good news is ... it goes away very quickly after the injections end.


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> My RE is 10 mins from my office, so i do all my appts on my lunch break. i'm always out and back within an hour. didn't realize how lucky i was!

I think I have you beat - I can look out the window of my office and see my clinic! I always also ask for the ultrasound appointments before 8am so that I am in and out and at my desk by 8am. That way nobody even notices. When I was having IUI I would have to leave mid morning to have them done and my boss is aware of our situation and is very supportive and knows there are times I need to leave during the work day. I work long enough hours so its not like I am struggling to make up the time I'm missing ;)

As an update for me .... I have an appointment with our doctor on the 30th where we will discuss the previous cycle and whether or not we should be doing one more IUI or cutting our losses and moving to IVF. 

Good luck to all you ladies heading into your IUI for this month! I'll have my fingers and toes crossed that you all get your BFPs!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> My RE is 10 mins from my office, so i do all my appts on my lunch break. i'm always out and back within an hour. didn't realize how lucky i was!
> 
> I think I have you beat - I can look out the window of my office and see my clinic! I always also ask for the ultrasound appointments before 8am so that I am in and out and at my desk by 8am. That way nobody even notices. When I was having IUI I would have to leave mid morning to have them done and my boss is aware of our situation and is very supportive and knows there are times I need to leave during the work day. I work long enough hours so its not like I am struggling to make up the time I'm missing ;)
> 
> As an update for me .... I have an appointment with our doctor on the 30th where we will discuss the previous cycle and whether or not we should be doing one more IUI or cutting our losses and moving to IVF.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies heading into your IUI for this month! I'll have my fingers and toes crossed that you all get your BFPs!Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK springy!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Good Luck Springy :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> My RE is 10 mins from my office, so i do all my appts on my lunch break. i'm always out and back within an hour. didn't realize how lucky i was!
> 
> I think I have you beat - I can look out the window of my office and see my clinic! I always also ask for the ultrasound appointments before 8am so that I am in and out and at my desk by 8am. That way nobody even notices. When I was having IUI I would have to leave mid morning to have them done and my boss is aware of our situation and is very supportive and knows there are times I need to leave during the work day. I work long enough hours so its not like I am struggling to make up the time I'm missing ;)
> 
> As an update for me .... I have an appointment with our doctor on the 30th where we will discuss the previous cycle and whether or not we should be doing one more IUI or cutting our losses and moving to IVF.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies heading into your IUI for this month! I'll have my fingers and toes crossed that you all get your BFPs!Click to expand...

GL Springy! Hope your appointment goes well :hugs:


----------



## usamom

Hello ladies and welcome to those of you I haven't chatted with yet. I've not been able to log onto this site for a few days (password problem- long story! :wacko:) but I finally got it fixed.

Just a quick update.. I had another IUI on 09/16 and am currently in the 2ww.. Absolutely no symptoms this time around which is kind of concerning-but I'm trying to just remain positive and wait.. 14 days sure seems like forever!

best of luck to all of you!:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## asa9841

Took a shower today and noticed :blush: tons of cm. Today is cd12, i was supposed to have an ultrasound tomorrow but, i took an opk and got a POSITIVE!!! 

So tomorrow is iui, and no trigger shot or ultrasound. I have no idea how many follies I have?

Praying it goes well :spermy::dust:


----------



## readyformore

Good luck asa


----------



## usamom

Asa-- good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

A couple pages back a couple people asked me about my ultrasound and what cycle day I'm on.

Had the ultrasound this afternoon. One lonely little 17mm follie. Doing the IUI tomorrow afternoon........ I'm not sure how to feel about this. I had 6 and 5 follies before but it didn't work. So maybe 1 will be of better quality??? And yeah, I know everyone always says "It only takes one" but....... I'm still ...... sad about it, I guess.

And as far as what CD I'm on...... Refer back to my previous post about how I have no idea what day or month it is! :rofl: Um.... I think it's only CD7 or 8. Another weird thing is that they had me start stimming on CD1......... :shrug: Anyone else ever done this? I thought CD3 was pretty standard.... Oh well, after this I'm off to IVF-land. I never really felt like IUI would work for me anyway.... But did it to appease my insurance requirements.


----------



## Touch the Sky

why off to IVF land before you even know the outcome of your pending IUI??


----------



## Harvest2009

good luck asa!
Squirrel-try not to feel out before it all goes down, I know it is hard but you never know, I have everything corssed for you :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm just saying that if this one doesn't work, I'll be starting IVF. I'm just in a debbie downer kind of mood at the moment...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm just saying that if this one doesn't work, I'll be starting IVF. I'm just in a debbie downer kind of mood at the moment...

Yeehaw ... another fellow debbie downer like myself! We really should do wine someday :winkwink:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

PCOSMomToOne said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that if this one doesn't work, I'll be starting IVF. I'm just in a debbie downer kind of mood at the moment...
> 
> Yeehaw ... another fellow debbie downer like myself! We really should do wine someday :winkwink:Click to expand...

:drunk:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/debbie-downer-dress-rehearsal/1226119


----------



## readyformore

SquirrelGirl said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that if this one doesn't work, I'll be starting IVF. I'm just in a debbie downer kind of mood at the moment...
> 
> Yeehaw ... another fellow debbie downer like myself! We really should do wine someday :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :drunk:Click to expand...

If you want more company, I'll bring appetizers, lol.
We'll make it a pissed off party!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

readyformore said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that if this one doesn't work, I'll be starting IVF. I'm just in a debbie downer kind of mood at the moment...
> 
> Yeehaw ... another fellow debbie downer like myself! We really should do wine someday :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> If you want more company, I'll bring appetizers, lol.
> We'll make it a pissed off party!Click to expand...

Woohoo! :munch:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that if this one doesn't work, I'll be starting IVF. I'm just in a debbie downer kind of mood at the moment...
> 
> Yeehaw ... another fellow debbie downer like myself! We really should do wine someday :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> If you want more company, I'll bring appetizers, lol.
> We'll make it a pissed off party!Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! :munch:Click to expand...

:wine::brat::wine::brat::beer::sleep:


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies! I'm back for another round - I had my lap on 9/8 and the dr wants me to try another IUI in October to take advantage of it. He found Stage 2 endo and removed 5-6 small patches from my ovaries and tubes. I went in today and he said it looks like I've already ov'd, so hopefully the lap didn't mess up my cycle too badly. I just have to wait for AF and then set up my CD12 scan. I was thinking I'd be waiting until June to try again but he said the endo could come back by then.

So glad to see a couple of :bfp:!! That is super exciting. If all goes well I'll be doing my 3rd IUI in mid-October - hope I'll have some cycle buddies!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck AZlissie!!!


----------



## augustluvers

TOUCH ~~ Today's your beta :happydance: I pray it goes well :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi ladies (and Squirrel!!!!) :wave:

Can I join? I'm 35 (36 in Nov) LTTTC #1 38(ish) cycles now........unexplained infertility....

IUI #1 this cycle-Clomid 50mg 5-9 + Ovadril, Follie/lining scan on Monday :happydance:!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks august!

Good luck AZLissie, and welcome titi!


----------



## Titi

Thanks Touch the Sky!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good luck AZlissie!

And Dust to you today SG!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Good luck Aslissie and Titi!!!
Touch FX for your beta today, can't wait to hear how it goes.
Have my first scan tomorrow morning, hoping there are lots of follies down there :) Today is the first day I have felt some twinges in my ovaries and bloating. I though this wouldn't happen till later since I have only stimmed for 3 days. Anyone feel like this so early?
Hope you ladies have a great day :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My guesstimate for BETA: 600 (for twins of course) .... teehee Touch!

But really, I just know you will have a nice healthy baby thriving in there!! Then in about 8 more months ... we will get to see him/her or them :)


----------



## pixie77

What day did anyone get the BFP? I'm 13dpo and still no AF, but also no BFP. I OV really late at day 15 and would have normally expected AF to have arrived two days ago. All this confusion and I'm taking cyclogest.

I've felt very tired, had sharp stitch like pains in my side, tummy cramps and a bad headache for few days, plus an increase in CM. No idea whats going on and would like a bit of advice.


----------



## Titi

awww FX'd Pixie!! This is my first IUI cycle-only on day 3 of Clomid so don't know myself-I did want to ask a question along these lines also-
When can I start testing? I know that the trigger can make a false bfp but don't know how long it stays in system.


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks guys! i just got back from the clinic. i'm so excited for my call back.. i can't wait!!


----------



## pixie77

Titi said:


> awww FX'd Pixie!! This is my first IUI cycle-only on day 3 of Clomid so don't know myself-I did want to ask a question along these lines also-
> When can I start testing? I know that the trigger can make a false bfp but don't know how long it stays in system.

The trigger stays in our system for at least 10 days I would say. I chatted to my doc who warned me about it.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Pixie! cant tell if I want to buy a bunch of dollar store tests and just test it out and then every day after, or if I want to just wait for for AF. HMMM.

Pixie-do you have a short luteal phase?? I am wondering why at 13dpo you would have normally already had af two days ago (11dpo instead?)....I'm new so I may have missed something... just wondering so I can mull it over with you.

Also what is cyclogest?


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Titi :hi: and welcome!

I too go for my first lining/follie check on Monday :happydance: 

My trigger lasted 9 days.


----------



## Titi

aw thanks augustluvers, a buddy!!!!! What schedule are you on? My FS told me if the US is good then I'll trigger at five that night-skip Tues., and then come in first thing wed for the IUI.

What are we looking for as far as the lining goes? At my apt. Tues. it was only 5mm but I was only on cd5 and I guess it thickens up quite a bit as the cycle goes on. I have a friend who's on Clomid also who has been taking red raspberry leaf tea along with it and has nice thick lining still!!


----------



## usamom

Touch- I was thinking about you on my drive to work this morning.. Can't wait to hear your results!:thumbup:


----------



## usamom

Question for you ladies who have gone through a few IUIs.. I had my IUI last Friday. This time I have absolutely "zero" symptoms. None of the bloating, twinges, discomfort, etc that I had the last go around (and I honestly- don't remember the tww from my first pregnancy). I'm trying to tell myself that it doesn't mean anything and that I'm not supposed to have symptoms at this stage. Anyone have some positive comments that will convince me that it's going to work and I'll get my BFP this month?


----------



## readyformore

Today, I could be pronounced legally insane.
I am a certifiable whack job!

And, the debbie-downer in me really wishes I hadn't ever started ttc. Anyone ever feel that way? I just feel like it has negatively impacted multiple aspects of my life.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Beta is in... 220.3!!


----------



## usamom

readyformore said:


> Today, I could be pronounced legally insane.
> I am a certifiable whack job!
> 
> And, the debbie-downer in me really wishes I hadn't ever started ttc. Anyone ever feel that way? I just feel like it has negatively impacted multiple aspects of my life.

Yep.. I totally get it- and I haven't been going through this long. I think part of MY issue is that I'm just doing it by myself so it's kind of a lonely worry.. That said- I just take it out on the poor unsuspecting person at work who tries to ruin my day. :haha:


----------



## usamom

Touch the Sky said:


> Beta is in... 220.3!!

That's good, right?


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah i think so, nurse was very excited and told it was a GREAT number..


----------



## usamom

Touch the Sky said:


> yeah i think so, nurse was very excited and told it was a GREAT number..

Yeaaaa! Congrats to you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Beta is in... 220.3!!

That is a FABULOUS number :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Titi

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

congratz touch whoot whoot


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks ladies :) :)


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

your very welcomed


----------



## caphybear

YAY Touch! That is awesome news!! :D


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

caphybear congrats also hoping i will be able to post a bfp next month


----------



## caphybear

I hope so too! And thank you! I went for an ultrasound today since I've been spotting. I'm at 5wd0. The gestational sac looked fine and it measured within a couple of days. Looks like all is well there. They did give me a Rhogam shot since I am RH negative and am spotting, just as a precaution. Looks like everything is looking up. :D


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

thats good everything is looking up for you. keep fingers crossed for me guys.
So does anyone now when you apormx you ovulate


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Beta is in... 220.3!!

Wow so excited for you touch, been thinking about you all day hoping that the beta was nice and high :) what a releif, you must be ecstatic!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

usamom said:


> Question for you ladies who have gone through a few IUIs.. I had my IUI last Friday. This time I have absolutely "zero" symptoms. None of the bloating, twinges, discomfort, etc that I had the last go around (and I honestly- don't remember the tww from my first pregnancy). I'm trying to tell myself that it doesn't mean anything and that I'm not supposed to have symptoms at this stage. Anyone have some positive comments that will convince me that it's going to work and I'll get my BFP this month?

tons of people have zero symptoms until like 6 weeks so don't give up yet, hang in there :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks harvest! YES i'm thrilled.. there's really no words to describe what i'm feeling!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah the only symptoms i've had are barely noticable.. ive always had fatigue and sore bbs from the progsterone, and there isn't much else. i've noticed a slight increase since ysterday though, bloating is still bad and i'm REALLY tired. sometimes i get headaches.. but otherwise i feel totally normal.


----------



## Snowbunny

Way to go Touch!!! How awesome!


----------



## Snowbunny

Well everyone, I'm out. I tested earlier and got a BFN...then I started spotting. I'm not really surprised, I've had all the same symptoms as normal months.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Well everyone, I'm out. I tested earlier and got a BFN...then I started spotting. I'm not really surprised, I've had all the same symptoms as normal months.

oh I am so sorry Mary!! just isnt fair!!! hang in there and lots of hugs!!:hugs::hugs:

as for me, all natural cycle this month and I think I have ovulated....my breasts and nipples are tender and sore...usual sign of my luteal phase...hope AF shows by Oct 6.....I have an appt that day with Dr.Karnis to discuss our next cycle...hoping to increase the clomid or switch to injectables....

congrats to Touch!! and hugs to everyone with BFNs and in the two week wait!

:dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Snowbunny, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey Monica - I can't remember if you had any symptoms with the clomid?? Anyway, other than my huge fear of needles, I actually preferred the injectibles. I had no symptoms this month. Fingers crossed next month will be the same. 
 
BTW - who did your IUI's? I had a resident and she wasn't very skilled. It kinda hurt.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Hey Monica - I can't remember if you had any symptoms with the clomid?? Anyway, other than my huge fear of needles, I actually preferred the injectibles. I had no symptoms this month. Fingers crossed next month will be the same.
> 
> BTW - who did your IUI's? I had a resident and she wasn't very skilled. It kinda hurt.

I did not have any symptoms with the Clomid, even my lining was ok using 75 mg....Clomid did help me ovulate earlier in the month, CD18 instead of CD20 and later....just only one follie...I am hoping injectables or higher Clomid...with Clomid I am worried my lining will thin and my response will still be one follie...I have heard that with some women the response at higher doses is the same as with low doses ie. higher doses do not stimulate anymore than lower doses...I am afraid of needles too...but I think if I close my eyes and just do it will be fine....we will see what Dr.Karnis says....as for who did the IUIs...the 1st one started with the res doc Dr.Nick and he couldn't finish since my uterus was being jerky so he called in an actual doctor...forget her name...and then the second IUI was Dr.Hughes...he was good...it was over before I knew it!! and I felt no cramps at all later in the day...with the 1st IUI I was crampy all day :( IUI # 1 was 50 mg Clomid while the second was 75 mg of Clomid

so are you gonna do another round of injectables and a IUI???


----------



## Snowbunny

Yup, I'm signing up for more injectibles and IUI #2. Just need official day 1 and I'm ready to go! Good luck with Dr. Karnis. I'll be waiting to hear the decision...unless you get your natural! fx'd.


----------



## readyformore

I'm out as well. Spot is here, just waiting for full flow.

On to IUI #2.

I hope to have better timing this cycle. I really think I ovulated almost 72 hours post trigger. I recall that happening when I did it 10 years ago as well.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Now I've forgotten who asked, but some cycles I have tons of "symptoms" and others I have none. Honestly -- just be thankful for the cycles when you don't feel like complete crap! :haha:

Ready-- sure sounds like we really need that debbie downer party we were talking about. I have had similar thoughts and even started wondering if I really even truly want a baby. It would change my life drastically. Obviously there'd be a lot of good times, but.... it's also a hell of a lot of work.... So... yeah. I'd think it's normal to wonder why we are putting ourselves through all this....


TOUCH --- WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:wohoo::yipee::dance::headspin:

I had my IUI yesterday and it was not fun. The doctor couldn't seem to find my cervix. WTH! He was not gentle with the speculum at all. Oh and he was an hour and a half late due to being in surgery. So DH's little guys had to hang out for 3 hours......... hope they were still ok, but I have pretty low hopes for this cycle all things considered. But anyway, it's all over with now. 


Oh, and welcome Titi! I was about to suggest this thread to you, so glad you found it!


----------



## Touch the Sky

so sorry snowbunny and readyformore!

squirrel - keep the faith.. things happen when you least expect it :)


----------



## Harvest2009

So sorry snowbunny and readyformore! hang in there :)
Had my first scan this morning and have 6 follies. Dr is not changing my dose (still on 75 gonal F and 75 repronex) even though he said that he thought I would have more follies by now. Really hoping that more pop up by my next scan on monday, FX!!! Touch do you remember how many you had after about 4 days of stimms? I am kind of worried. Anyways, finally heading out tonight for our very belated anniversary dinner. Can't wait, it should be fun even if I can't have a nice glass of wine. 
Happy friday to everyone!


----------



## Touch the Sky

harvest, i checked my calendar and here you go. just fyi the dr said i was movin slow too..

8/26 &#8211; decreased lupron to 5 units, started stimulation meds of Gonal F and Luveris
8/30 &#8211; ultrasound &#8211; 7 follies on right, 5 on left, ranging 7-10mm 
9/2 &#8211; ultrasound, 10 follies ranging 13-15mm, lots of difficulty viewing the left ovary 
9/4- ultrasound, 8 follies on right, 9 on left, ranging 13-19mm, continue stimming 
9/5 &#8211; ultrasound, 12 mature follies ranging 19-20mm, trigger at 11pm
9/7 - Retrieval - got 13 mature eggs


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> harvest, i checked my calendar and here you go. just fyi the dr said i was movin slow too..
> 
> 8/26  decreased lupron to 5 units, started stimulation meds of Gonal F and Luveris
> 8/30  ultrasound  7 follies on right, 5 on left, ranging 7-10mm
> 9/2  ultrasound, 10 follies ranging 13-15mm, lots of difficulty viewing the left ovary
> 9/4- ultrasound, 8 follies on right, 9 on left, ranging 13-19mm, continue stimming
> 9/5  ultrasound, 12 mature follies ranging 19-20mm, trigger at 11pm
> 9/7 - Retrieval - got 13 mature eggs

Thanks Touch, super helpful :hugs:


----------



## asa9841

Well yesterday was iui, Hubby went in and did his thing, they called and said can he come back in for a second specimin, i said NO we live an hour away!

When i got there they said he only have .2 for a sperm count and normally they like at least 1 mill, but 5 mill is ideal!

Did the iui anyway. Also they suggest we go to a uroligist and have him checked, possible testicular varicose veins. And that we are wasting money with iui when counts are that low :( 

Has anyone else been through this? Any pregnancys with low counts or after the surjury?

After this month we are gonna take a break

Thanks Ladies,


----------



## SquirrelGirl

asa, sorry I have no similar experience or know any advice, but huge hugs!!!! :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Bummer asa. big ((hugs)).
I hope the urologist can point you in the right direction.


----------



## readyformore

Had my baseline scan this morning on CD1.
They were concerned about a leftover cyst from the last cycle. They checked my estradiol and said if it was under 50, then I can do femara again this cycle. It was 39, so that's good I guess.

I'm just really worried about a cyst. I know that they said it's very common, but I had to have my right ovary removed a few years ago due to issues with cysts. I'm rather protective of my only remaining one. Not sure what to do. 

Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## pixie77

Titi said:


> Thanks Pixie! cant tell if I want to buy a bunch of dollar store tests and just test it out and then every day after, or if I want to just wait for for AF. HMMM.
> 
> Pixie-do you have a short luteal phase?? I am wondering why at 13dpo you would have normally already had af two days ago (11dpo instead?)....I'm new so I may have missed something... just wondering so I can mull it over with you.
> 
> Also what is cyclogest?

Hi,

Fairly new to it myself. I have't been told I have a short luteal phase yet, but before I had my lap my AF was quite erratic, so this weirdness could be returning. :nope:

Cycolgest is just a progesterone pessary my clinic have given me to help the IUI take. Its more common with IVF I think. You do one or two a day and its seriously messy. I've heard it can make AF late.

AF still isn't here, but I'm having so many symptoms. I sat crying for no reason earlier, well I little reason. I've fractured my foot, am on crutches and might need an op. Stinky luck when I'm supposed to be going to NYC in three weeks.

How's your treatments coming along?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

readyformore said:


> Had my baseline scan this morning on CD1.
> They were concerned about a leftover cyst from the last cycle. They checked my estradiol and said if it was under 50, then I can do femara again this cycle. It was 39, so that's good I guess.
> 
> I'm just really worried about a cyst. I know that they said it's very common, but I had to have my right ovary removed a few years ago due to issues with cysts. I'm rather protective of my only remaining one. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions?

All depends ... how large is the cyst now??


----------



## Harvest2009

asa9841 said:


> Well yesterday was iui, Hubby went in and did his thing, they called and said can he come back in for a second specimin, i said NO we live an hour away!
> 
> When i got there they said he only have .2 for a sperm count and normally they like at least 1 mill, but 5 mill is ideal!
> 
> Did the iui anyway. Also they suggest we go to a uroligist and have him checked, possible testicular varicose veins. And that we are wasting money with iui when counts are that low :(
> 
> Has anyone else been through this? Any pregnancys with low counts or after the surjury?
> 
> After this month we are gonna take a break
> 
> Thanks Ladies,

Sorry you had this happen asa! hope that this IUI works out for you regardless :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Asa, I have heard that IUI is usually not beneficial for those with low sperm counts. But it only takes 1 :spermy: so lots and lots of luck to you!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IUI Statistics thread ... may be interesting to some :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/617905-iui-reference-list-please-share-your-numbers-here.html


----------



## readyformore

PCOSMomToOne said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Had my baseline scan this morning on CD1.
> They were concerned about a leftover cyst from the last cycle. They checked my estradiol and said if it was under 50, then I can do femara again this cycle. It was 39, so that's good I guess.
> 
> I'm just really worried about a cyst. I know that they said it's very common, but I had to have my right ovary removed a few years ago due to issues with cysts. I'm rather protective of my only remaining one. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions?
> 
> All depends ... how large is the cyst now??Click to expand...

I 'think' she said 28X20. 
Not very large at all. But, my sense of size is warped completely after my 16cm cyst.


----------



## Mas1118

I am new to the forum thing, I love reading all the posts, but am not as good at posting. I also don't know how to make all the nice pictures and cycle stories. We have been trying naturally for 3 or 4 years on and off. We have ne 8 yr old son - took us 5-6 months to conceive when we were in our mid 20's. I have done 3 clomid cycles with BFN's and now am on 4th cycle - 3dpiui - I used 100mg clomid this month and had 3 mature follicles all on my right side - 16mm, 25mm and 27mm. I got the hcg trigger shot on Monday morn and an IUI Tues morn and again Wed morn. My DH had 24 million post wash 1st day and 23 million post wash 2nd day. Does this sound like positive numbers? The nurse was really encouraging but I think they are supposed to be.


----------



## Titi

pixie77 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pixie! cant tell if I want to buy a bunch of dollar store tests and just test it out and then every day after, or if I want to just wait for for AF. HMMM.
> 
> Pixie-do you have a short luteal phase?? I am wondering why at 13dpo you would have normally already had af two days ago (11dpo instead?)....I'm new so I may have missed something... just wondering so I can mull it over with you.
> 
> Also what is cyclogest?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Fairly new to it myself. I have't been told I have a short luteal phase yet, but before I had my lap my AF was quite erratic, so this weirdness could be returning. :nope:
> 
> Cycolgest is just a progesterone pessary my clinic have given me to help the IUI take. Its more common with IVF I think. You do one or two a day and its seriously messy. I've heard it can make AF late.
> 
> AF still isn't here, but I'm having so many symptoms. I sat crying for no reason earlier, well I little reason. I've fractured my foot, am on crutches and might need an op. Stinky luck when I'm supposed to be going to NYC in three weeks.
> 
> How's your treatments coming along?Click to expand...

Ooooh No af or spotting yet 13dpo sounds good-I'm really going to cross my fingers for you that you get a bfp. I was just wondering if you had a short lp because you said your af comes usually two days before now-which would be like, 11dpo which is really early for AF in a normal luteal cycle. Normally should expect her to show tomorrow-but if your cycles aren't regular who knows!!!

Everything okay so far. Dropped Dh's SA off today to make sure that IUI next week was even plausible and his counts (per phone) were so good I am now second guessing that she gave us the right info.


----------



## Titi

Mas1118 said:


> I am new to the forum thing, I love reading all the posts, but am not as good at posting. I also don't know how to make all the nice pictures and cycle stories. We have been trying naturally for 3 or 4 years on and off. We have ne 8 yr old son - took us 5-6 months to conceive when we were in our mid 20's. I have done 3 clomid cycles with BFN's and now am on 4th cycle - 3dpiui - I used 100mg clomid this month and had 3 mature follicles all on my right side - 16mm, 25mm and 27mm. I got the hcg trigger shot on Monday morn and an IUI Tues morn and again Wed morn. My DH had 24 million post wash 1st day and 23 million post wash 2nd day. Does this sound like positive numbers? The nurse was really encouraging but I think they are supposed to be.

Wait for other's to chip in because I am BRAND new to this-but from what I read, any counts 20-30 million post wash have much higher success rates than anything lower, but that after 30 million it doesn't seem to increase your chances any-so I'd say you are very good!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeah, I'd say those numbers sound perfectly fine. Anything over 20 mil post wash is good as far as I was told by my clinic. And Welcome!


----------



## Mas1118

My DH thinks I'm obsessed and that I need to quite reading so much and searching on the internet. I am just hoping so much that this works. My sister did IUI 7 yrs ago and it worked for her the 1st time. It has been along time, just like so many others I have read about that we have been TTC, I figured it would happen eventually. I am constantly looking for symptoms every month, and even though it too early I look into every twinge or cramp and wonder....

Baby dust to all!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

Everything sounds good Mas!!

Good luck.


----------



## Springy

Mas1118 said:


> I am new to the forum thing, I love reading all the posts, but am not as good at posting. I also don't know how to make all the nice pictures and cycle stories. We have been trying naturally for 3 or 4 years on and off. We have ne 8 yr old son - took us 5-6 months to conceive when we were in our mid 20's. I have done 3 clomid cycles with BFN's and now am on 4th cycle - 3dpiui - I used 100mg clomid this month and had 3 mature follicles all on my right side - 16mm, 25mm and 27mm. I got the hcg trigger shot on Monday morn and an IUI Tues morn and again Wed morn. My DH had 24 million post wash 1st day and 23 million post wash 2nd day. Does this sound like positive numbers? The nurse was really encouraging but I think they are supposed to be.

Hi Mass! Whereabouts in TO are you? I am in Etobicoke. On a break this cycle and waiting to talk to our doctor as to whether we do another IUI or do IVF. We are with a clinic in mississauga right now by my office but we are thinking of switching to a different clinic. Which clinic are you with?

23 and 24 million are good numbers especially with 3 follicles that were good sized :)


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Springy, I am north of the city, west of orangeville. I go to Brampton at Newlife. So far they have been great. I find all the appts hard as it it a drive for me, but im hoping things will finally come together some and we will have a lil peep on the way!:winkwink:


----------



## usamom

A


----------



## Kiseki

usamom said:


> Thanks PCOCS... I'm going through this alone (single mom by choice)- and sometimes just need to hear the kind words.

Hi usamom, I'm on that same boat as you. in it alone by choice. 
I have second scan tomorrow, and should be triggering later this week. I need to catch up with your posts to see where you're at!!


----------



## CRC

Hello all, I haven't posted for a while and haven't posted on this forum before. I'm currently in the 2WW of my 3rd cycle of IUI with meds (Puregon and Pregnyl trigger). I'm on day 5 post IUI. I feel ok but haven't been great - I'm used to the symptons now but I'm so emotional and almost like a crazy woman. My husband and I keep having fights which doesn't help (we usually don't fight at all!) but honestly I'm just like a crazy woman and blaming him for things he hasn't done then hysterically crying for hours. On top of that my boobs feel like balloons and are so sore I have to wear a maternity bra, I have cramps that feel like a period and I'm exhausted. I also, I keep getting this cramping pain in my lower left side, it also makes my groin/back hurt and even the muscles in my leg/knee. I also feel gassy (sorry TMI!) and weirdly the left side kind of sometimes feels like its ''bubbling'' insdie. So strange. Its not new as I've had it with the other cycles and it goes away after so I know its nothing to worry about but its very frustrating as no one knows what it is. It almost feels like a stitch you get if you run after eating of something but also at the same time feels like I've pulled a muscle. I went to a Body Pump class yesterday becase I really want to keep it up as I think it helps me mentally and physically but I ended up getting so stressed during the class as I thought I was doing more damage that I left before the class was up and then felt guilty all day that I might have done some damage or stopped something working (even though I really know this isn't possible!) This morning I have another class at the gym that I love doing but its also quite intense and I'm already worrying if I should/shouldn't. Anyway, I think I just needed to vent and get this all off my chest to a group of people that hopefully understand and have some similar symptons! Thank you for listening! :)


----------



## pixie77

Well this IUI is a fail, AF turned up last night and is so painful. I think that is due to the progesteron I've been taking. I'm feeling seriously tearful today, especially as I've got a broken foot as well.
I now have to decide if we give next month a month off and head to NYC for a break (If my foots better) or book it for Feb and keep trying.
Has anyone conceived with an IUI? I'm wondering if we should go straight to IVF.
Not sure how many more months feeling like this I can cope with.


----------



## blue bird

Hi - I'm relatively new to all of this. I'm anxiously waiting to start our first IUI... I'm on CD38 - three days _after_ a seven day provera rx. Last month, I started my period on day three of provera. Anyone have any tips to bring on AF?

So incredibly frustrated... I suppose this is good practice for all the things I can't control about this process, right? :dohh:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi Pixie, I totally know what your going through. We've been trying off & on for about 2 yrs. Did the 3 iui's & no luck. Just "unexplained infertility" :(. We are off to ivf next month. I would talk to your fs & determine which is your best route at this point. Not sure how much you pay, but I paid $700/iui. That in itself cost $2100. All the meds were thankfully covered. I would give it another shot ....

Good luck Hun :)


----------



## usamom

pixie77 said:


> Well this IUI is a fail, AF turned up last night and is so painful. I think that is due to the progesteron I've been taking. I'm feeling seriously tearful today, especially as I've got a broken foot as well.
> I now have to decide if we give next month a month off and head to NYC for a break (If my foots better) or book it for Feb and keep trying.
> Has anyone conceived with an IUI? I'm wondering if we should go straight to IVF.
> Not sure how many more months feeling like this I can cope with.

Hi there... My situation is different than yours, but I did conceive my son with an IUI back in 2007.. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Titi

Pixie, I'm so sorry!!!!!!!! :cry: -stupid stupid witch. 

I know a lot of people who quickly gave up on IUI and went straight on to IVF-I guess it is a really personal decision.....but I do know that TONS of women get bfps with IUI. My research indicates approximately 22 out of 100 women in less than 2 IUI cycles.........I have been told the numbers jump to 74 if you give it six whole cycles.....that's pretty optimistic numbers. Plus you could do a more aggressive IUI approach, I know that the results say with injectible drugs and full monitoring are much higher than unmedicated or "regular" IUIS (as my dr. puts it).


----------



## usamom

blue bird said:


> Hi - I'm relatively new to all of this. I'm anxiously waiting to start our first IUI... I'm on CD38 - three days _after_ a seven day provera rx. Last month, I started my period on day three of provera. Anyone have any tips to bring on AF?
> 
> So incredibly frustrated... I suppose this is good practice for all the things I can't control about this process, right? :dohh:

Hi Blue Bird and welcome!! I wish I had some advice for you about bringing on your AF, but I've never experiences that.. Good luck and I hope you get our BfP soon!


----------



## Titi

usamom said:


> pixie77 said:
> 
> 
> Well this IUI is a fail, AF turned up last night and is so painful. I think that is due to the progesteron I've been taking. I'm feeling seriously tearful today, especially as I've got a broken foot as well.
> I now have to decide if we give next month a month off and head to NYC for a break (If my foots better) or book it for Feb and keep trying.
> Has anyone conceived with an IUI? I'm wondering if we should go straight to IVF.
> Not sure how many more months feeling like this I can cope with.
> 
> Hi there... My situation is different than yours, but I did conceive my son with an IUI back in 2007.. Best of luck to you!Click to expand...

How many IUIS did you have before you got a bfp? Thanks!


----------



## Titi

usamom said:


> blue bird said:
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm relatively new to all of this. I'm anxiously waiting to start our first IUI... I'm on CD38 - three days _after_ a seven day provera rx. Last month, I started my period on day three of provera. Anyone have any tips to bring on AF?
> 
> So incredibly frustrated... I suppose this is good practice for all the things I can't control about this process, right? :dohh:
> 
> Hi Blue Bird and welcome!! I wish I had some advice for you about bringing on your AF, but I've never experiences that.. Good luck and I hope you get our BfP soon!Click to expand...

I haven't ever either too-sorry can't help-but just wanted to say welcome and also I'm in Florida-where are you? I'm Cape Coral.


----------



## usamom

Kiseki said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks PCOCS... I'm going through this alone (single mom by choice)- and sometimes just need to hear the kind words.
> 
> Hi usamom, I'm on that same boat as you. in it alone by choice.
> I have second scan tomorrow, and should be triggering later this week. I need to catch up with your posts to see where you're at!!Click to expand...

Hello and welcome!! I'm in the middle of the dreaded tww and trying to keep my sanity until I can test!! Good luck this week!


----------



## usamom

Titi said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixie77 said:
> 
> 
> Well this IUI is a fail, AF turned up last night and is so painful. I think that is due to the progesteron I've been taking. I'm feeling seriously tearful today, especially as I've got a broken foot as well.
> I now have to decide if we give next month a month off and head to NYC for a break (If my foots better) or book it for Feb and keep trying.
> Has anyone conceived with an IUI? I'm wondering if we should go straight to IVF.
> Not sure how many more months feeling like this I can cope with.
> 
> Hi there... My situation is different than yours, but I did conceive my son with an IUI back in 2007.. Best of luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> How many IUIS did you have before you got a bfp? Thanks!Click to expand...

First time around I got my BFP the first cycle.. Now- I'm on my second cycle with no idea if this is the one or not... Just waiting..


----------



## usamom

CRC- welcome! So sorry you are having a tough time with all the meds. I'm sure that many of us can relate- it's tough stuff!! As for working out- i hear you there.. I haveh been able to either... At least not until i have a little bean that is really sticking!! Hang in there and I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Titi

yeah, I am doing some walking and hula hooping in the follicular phase along with yoga for fertility. Just enough for circulation/warmth in the pelvis. I am going to stick with the yoga through ovulation but after the IUI I'm not doing anything at all that could interfere with implantation. I know it's not quite the big concern with IUI as IVF but I've come this far, not taking any chances!


----------



## blue bird

Thanks, usamom! I appreciate it! 

@Titi - I'm in Dunedin - just north of Clearwater. 

I appreciate the response. I have PCOS, and don't ovulate or have periods (which I've always thought was a good thing!). We're so excited about the plan - IUI... now we just have to wait!


----------



## CRC

usamom said:


> CRC- welcome! So sorry you are having a tough time with all the meds. I'm sure that many of us can relate- it's tough stuff!! As for working out- i hear you there.. I haveh been able to either... At least not until i have a little bean that is really sticking!! Hang in there and I hope you get your BFP soon.

Thank you usamom! The hardest thing I'm finding is with my husband right now - things are really not nice and its putting a nasty strain on both of us - I know is my fault because of my hormones and flying off the handle, but I do feel he could be a bit more understanding - I'm finding it really hard and really feel that we just hate eachother at the moment! I know we don't really and we generally have a very good marriage and are very nice to eachother but I just don't know what to do right now. I'm constantly moody and teary and he feels there is nothing he can do - I feel he's not trying hard enough but I know that's a bit unreasonable of me too - oh well....Thanks for listening! :)


----------



## azlissie

Pixie - so sorry to hear it didn't work out this time around. I've had 2 failed IUI cycles and it was very disappointing. My RE told me he would suggest moving to IVF after 4-5 failed IUIs.

usamom and Kiseki, I'm doing this by myself as well. I just decided I'm not getting any younger and with the endo diagnosis I didn't want to keep waiting. I'm nervous about being a single mom but fortunately I've got a very supportive family and they all live here in town.

Touch, did you get your second beta results yet? Hope you have a sticky little bean!


----------



## Touch the Sky

my 2nd beta was yesterday and i get the results tomorrow :) i woke up feeling paranoid that i was no longer pregnant, so i'm going to POAS just to make sure! :wacko:

update: ok i poas w/2 hrs of urine and both lines popped up right away, both very dark. PHEW!


----------



## Harvest2009

GL for you results tomorrow touch!
HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?


----------



## CRC

Harvest2009 said:


> GL for you results tomorrow touch!
> HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
> I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?

Hi Harvest, thanks for the welcome - I think perhaps I ''met'' you on another forum on baby and bump a few months ago? I recognise your name. Are you still on IUI and if so what round? Good luck today - hope you have lots of ripe follies! :)


----------



## CRC

Titi said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue bird said:
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm relatively new to all of this. I'm anxiously waiting to start our first IUI... I'm on CD38 - three days _after_ a seven day provera rx. Last month, I started my period on day three of provera. Anyone have any tips to bring on AF?
> 
> So incredibly frustrated... I suppose this is good practice for all the things I can't control about this process, right? :dohh:
> 
> Hi Blue Bird and welcome!! I wish I had some advice for you about bringing on your AF, but I've never experiences that.. Good luck and I hope you get our BfP soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't ever either too-sorry can't help-but just wanted to say welcome and also I'm in Florida-where are you? I'm Cape Coral.Click to expand...

Hi Bluebird, I sympathise with you as the same thing happened to me when we were about to start our first IUI - my period usually comes around day 22-26 but when we were waiting to start our first IUI I was in the same position as you. It was so weird - I had never wanted a period to arrive as much as I did then and literally jumped for joy and emailed my friends when it did! :) I'm afraid I don't have any advise other than hang in there and make the most of the pre-treatment phase, get lots of excersise and healthy eating in and allow yourselves a few drinks as you might not want to once you start. Make the most of it and try not to worry or be anxious. Keep us posted. x


----------



## Titi

Harvest2009 said:


> GL for you results tomorrow touch!
> HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
> I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?

Good luck with your scan!! I go for my scan today too for my first IUI........excited!!

: )


----------



## augustluvers

Morning girls...

It's 7:55am and I just got to work from my cycle day 12 ultrasound... not good news... My both ovaries are 'quiet' the doctor said, which means that I did not respond to the 100mg of Clomid taken from cycle day 3-9. He gave me a prescription for 150mg of Clomid and I'm to take them today through friday and come back next monday for another ultrasound... HOWEVER!!!! My clear blue monitor read high today, and last cycle my follies were smaller than 10mmm on cd 12 but 22mm on cycle day 14... So I just feel like I'm going to miss ovulation, and that my IUI is going to be too late. I can'te stop crying. I'm so upset and frustrated and for once I want to throw the towel and give up because I'm not cut out for this. Making babies is supposed to be something sacred and fun and it has become everything but that for me. And I'm physically and emotionally exhausted. 

Rant over...

For those getting ultrasounds today... I pray that they go ALOT better then mine did. For those nearing IUI... I'm praying that it works for you.

:hugs:


----------



## usamom

August- I'm so sOrry!! Hope that extra round of clomid does the trick and gives you some healthy follies by next week. Best wishes to you!! Hang in there.


----------



## Titi

I'm sooooooo sorry too August....this is hard enough as it is without additional disappointment. Hopefully the extra Clomid will give you just the boost you need. And I'm sure you can rest assure that ultrasound and doctor monitoring must surely be more reliable than the CB? Hopefully!


----------



## augustluvers

Usamom ~ thank you :hugs: 

I already told DH that we are going to BD every other day, starting tonight for safe measures. But I can't test with OPK or Monitor now, because Clomid will give me a false result. :shrug: So we are going naturale and I thinkt that's best at this point.


----------



## blue bird

Thank you, CRC! I told my husband last night that it was like being constipated!

CD 39 and counting...


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you Titi :hugs: my last cycle was very disappointing because they missed my ovulation, I just don't want that to happen again this time.

Blue Bird ~ Cycle day 39??? How long are you cycles usuaully? Are you on Clomid, or any other fertility meds? Sorry for all the questions, I haven't been on much. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

augustluvers said:


> Thank you Titi :hugs: my last cycle was very disappointing because they missed my ovulation, I just don't want that to happen again this time.
> 
> Blue Bird ~ Cycle day 39??? How long are you cycles usuaully? Are you on Clomid, or any other fertility meds? Sorry for all the questions, I haven't been on much. :hugs:

oh no! I hadn't known they'd already missed ov......no wonder you are stressing about it-totally understandable! And I can't even imagine the disappointment. Geez. : (


----------



## Titi

Okay-

I'm so new to this so would appreciate feedback. Just had my very first scan for my IUI 
and have 3 follies-two are 18mm and one is 19mm. I did Clomid 50mg 5-9 and on cd11. Dr. said lining is good, and we got Dh's SA back at 340 million/40%/excellent progression (136 live sperm this sample). 
I was told to bd when I got home (which I did) & have to trigger with ovidrel tonight at 5pm and then go back on Wed. for 9:00 IUI (8:15 collection & wash).

I just wanted to give this first IUI a try so that I could finally just say we've done everything we can do and no regrets because after 3 years almost at our age I just haven't ever thought we'd get pg naturally-I had NO hopes of it actually working. 
Now, I can't help myself. I'm shaking and crying and emotional (Clomid anyone?) with the hopes that maybe possibly we could be pg in two weeks..............this is going to be a hell of a roller coaster, I know it. : (


----------



## readyformore

pixie77 said:


> Well this IUI is a fail, AF turned up last night and is so painful. I think that is due to the progesteron I've been taking. I'm feeling seriously tearful today, especially as I've got a broken foot as well.
> I now have to decide if we give next month a month off and head to NYC for a break (If my foots better) or book it for Feb and keep trying.
> Has anyone conceived with an IUI? I'm wondering if we should go straight to IVF.
> Not sure how many more months feeling like this I can cope with.

Hi pixie.

I conceived with IUI. The 4th one finally worked. That was for unexplained infertility. I understand about the not coping well. Even though I've had success in the past, I'm just not sure how much of this I can stomach.


----------



## blue bird

Titi - Good luck! Lots and lots of baby dust!

August - I'm sorry about your news. Extra clomid is a good thing!

Re: the periods - I don't have them on my own (or ovulate for that matter), so I'm on my second round of provera to start my second period (in eight years) so that we can start our first IUI (clomid + trigger shot + iui). I was on provera in August to start a period to finish all my fertility tests. Oh well, it will come when it will come. (pulls out hair)


----------



## DOBBY

Hi Ladies,

Firstly congratulations to all of you that got your BFP's recently and :hugs: to those who didn't and good luck to everyone who's in the 2WW.

Secondly i hope you don't mind me joining you in here? I was on a uk site but very little activity on it :shrug:

AFM- Disappointed to say it was a BFN for my first IUI, the whole thing seemed to go really well so i'm a little gutted, i did puregon 100iu on CD's 3 5 7 9 and 11, i had one follie at 18mm on CD 12 did my ovitrelle shot at 7pm the same day then had IUI on CD 14 at 11am, OH sample was good, also been using cyclogest 200mg for 14 days twice a day which is a little messy, only problem was i felt like i ovulated the same night i took my ovitrelle shot, anyone else felt like they ovulated before their IUI? if so did you mention it to your FS? and did they do anything different for the next cycle? Sorry for all the questions but i'm trying to prepare myself for the next cycle.


----------



## Titi

How fast the follies grow? I read that spontaneous ovulation generally doesn't happen until they reach 20mm.......mine too were 18mm (well 1 19mm too) this morning but don't know if they can reach 20mm in a few hours or days? I'm afraid to ov before IUI too but our dr. has us BD in addition just in case. Although it's so new to us that we weren't very sure on the timing so only got in one bd probably so far that would count.

augustluvers was sharing today that she ov'd before her IUI last time. and is also scared of it happening this cycle.


----------



## DOBBY

Hi Titi,

I think i read somewhere that they grow 1-2mm per day, I just checked my phone and had a message from the nurse at my clinic with a reply to my question and she said that they can't say for sure that i didn't ovulate early but it's quite unlikely as i was only at 18mm and for natural ovulation to occur i would have needed to be at 20mm+, just like you said in your post :thumbup:
Just one of those things that plays on your mind :wacko:, the what ifs. But i'm sure the FS's know what they are doing and i should just relax and let them do their stuff.


----------



## Titi

Yay! At least one thing to ease your mind! Isn't it crazy how much we second guess professionals who have years and years and thousands of patients of experience behind them? But I do this all the time......it doesn't help when the first ob/gyn and primary doctors I showed my fertility friend charts to said they had no experience with temping/charting, and other things I've heard/seen along the way!


----------



## Harvest2009

CRC said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> GL for you results tomorrow touch!
> HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
> I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?
> 
> Hi Harvest, thanks for the welcome - I think perhaps I ''met'' you on another forum on baby and bump a few months ago? I recognise your name. Are you still on IUI and if so what round? Good luck today - hope you have lots of ripe follies! :)Click to expand...

Hi CRC, yes i totally remember you from another thread. We are done with IUI, tried 4 rounds and none worked. 3 with clomid and 1 with injectibles. We are in the middle of our first IVF. I have never been so exhausted!!! They upped my meds on Friday and I have been a zombie ever since. Scan went well today, I have at least 8 follies now. Starting the cetrotide tomorrow aswell and back for another scan on Thursday. ER should be this weekend. How are you? still trying IUI?

Titi-sounds like your scan went really well today too! Good luck with the IUI on Wednesday

August-:hugs: So sorry you are having a tough time. Hang in there and I have everything crossed that this cycle works out for you

Hi to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Snowbunny

Sorry August - hope everything turns out okay.

I go on Day 3 for my Day 3 scan - hopefully there are no cysts and I can proceed with IUI #2.


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies!

Congrats to Caphybear and Touch for their BFPs!

I am back from taking a cycle off, and I'm going to be having an IUI this week, I think. Went today for a follicle check. 15mm and 16mm on left side, 3 10mm on right side. I did more Follistim today and tomorrow then another ultrasound Wednesday morning. Hopefully the 3rd time will be the charm. I am trying to stay positive and keep thinking that pregnancy is possible, but I'm having a really hard time believing it!


----------



## CRC

Titi said:


> Okay-
> 
> I'm so new to this so would appreciate feedback. Just had my very first scan for my IUI
> and have 3 follies-two are 18mm and one is 19mm. I did Clomid 50mg 5-9 and on cd11. Dr. said lining is good, and we got Dh's SA back at 340 million/40%/excellent progression (136 live sperm this sample).
> I was told to bd when I got home (which I did) & have to trigger with ovidrel tonight at 5pm and then go back on Wed. for 9:00 IUI (8:15 collection & wash).
> 
> I just wanted to give this first IUI a try so that I could finally just say we've done everything we can do and no regrets because after 3 years almost at our age I just haven't ever thought we'd get pg naturally-I had NO hopes of it actually working.
> Now, I can't help myself. I'm shaking and crying and emotional (Clomid anyone?) with the hopes that maybe possibly we could be pg in two weeks..............this is going to be a hell of a roller coaster, I know it. : (

Hi Titi and welcome! Have you now had the first IUI insemination? How are you feeling? We've all been there with making sure we can do everything right and it puts a massive strain on us and our hubbies. Ultimately there is nothing you can do ''wrong'' (other than go out and get completely drunk of course!), going to the gym, socialising and carrying on your normal life after IUI is said to be completely fine - its just up to you how you feel. The emotions you are feeling are completely normal - I have it too every month, its from the hormones in the Clomid and the pressure that we are putting ourselves through with these treatments. It is an emotional roller coaster but we have to all be hopeful that at the end of it is a lovely result and surely it can only make us all stronger as women and mothers eventually. I found keeping a diary helped - hopefully for you the first round will work, but if it doesn't you can look back on your diary during your next round and remember each day how you were feeling - chances are your symptons will be the same. 

I really like Zita West - not sure if you have heard of her but she is a fertility expert in London practising traditional and non-traditional. I think its very expensive to see her (which we haven't done!) but you can buy her books and also her relaxation CD's are great - they have really helped me through my bad days. She has a website if you just google Zita West.

I also find accupuncture really helps. There are ton's of success stories with accupuncture and IVF, but now there are some with IUI too. They recommend a few sessions before the insemenation and one a week after - but don't take my word for it if you are going to do it please speak to an expert.


Try not to get too caught up on the size of the follies - I live in Amsterdam and they are very laid back. Their motto is they won't tell you information they don't think you need to know or worry about so they show me on the screen how big my follies are but they never go into the specific dimentions and I'm glad because I have so many other things to worry about if I started worrying about millimeters here and there I would completely fall of the edge of sanity as I'm almost there already! :)

I hope this has helped a bit and I hope you are doing ok now you are probably in your 2WW. Try and relax, eat some nice cake, call a friend, take a nice walk, stock up on cheesy chick flicks and books to take your mind off it and if you can do some kind of relaxation CD.
x


----------



## CRC

Harvest2009 said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> GL for you results tomorrow touch!
> HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
> I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?
> 
> Hi Harvest, thanks for the welcome - I think perhaps I ''met'' you on another forum on baby and bump a few months ago? I recognise your name. Are you still on IUI and if so what round? Good luck today - hope you have lots of ripe follies! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi CRC, yes i totally remember you from another thread. We are done with IUI, tried 4 rounds and none worked. 3 with clomid and 1 with injectibles. We are in the middle of our first IVF. I have never been so exhausted!!! They upped my meds on Friday and I have been a zombie ever since. Scan went well today, I have at least 8 follies now. Starting the cetrotide tomorrow aswell and back for another scan on Thursday. ER should be this weekend. How are you? still trying IUI?
> 
> Titi-sounds like your scan went really well today too! Good luck with the IUI on Wednesday
> 
> August-:hugs: So sorry you are having a tough time. Hang in there and I have everything crossed that this cycle works out for you
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.Click to expand...

Hi Harvest, its good to talk again although I'm sorry you are also still here. I'm glad to hear you've moved onto something else - I do feel they keep us trying the IUI for ages. In the Netherlands they won't let me start IVF until I'e done 6 rounds of IUI - I've tried to argue this many times but at the moment they won't budge. I'm really at the end of my patience because IUI with the meds is also exhausting me and if we do have to do IVF I want to have energy for it! I'm in the 2WW of my 3rd round of IUI - but I've had 4 months of the meds because one had to stop as there were too many follies. If this doesn't work I'm going to talk to them again - maybe I'll negotiate with them I'll do one more IUI or something! Good luck with the IVF, I can imagine you must be exhausted. Are you also working or did you stop with IVF? I always think I would need a month off for IVF - I can barely get through the working day now! Good luck with the ER - will be thinking of you. x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, I'm 7dp2dt today :) yesterday I had (tmi alert) a bad case of diarrhea for a few hours?! Never had that before and I had bad cramping along with it, today I'm getting weird poking feelings but no more runs (thankfully!!!!) Is this normal during the 2ww in IVF?


----------



## Titi

CRC said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Okay-
> 
> I'm so new to this so would appreciate feedback. Just had my very first scan for my IUI
> and have 3 follies-two are 18mm and one is 19mm. I did Clomid 50mg 5-9 and on cd11. Dr. said lining is good, and we got Dh's SA back at 340 million/40%/excellent progression (136 live sperm this sample).
> I was told to bd when I got home (which I did) & have to trigger with ovidrel tonight at 5pm and then go back on Wed. for 9:00 IUI (8:15 collection & wash).
> 
> I just wanted to give this first IUI a try so that I could finally just say we've done everything we can do and no regrets because after 3 years almost at our age I just haven't ever thought we'd get pg naturally-I had NO hopes of it actually working.
> Now, I can't help myself. I'm shaking and crying and emotional (Clomid anyone?) with the hopes that maybe possibly we could be pg in two weeks..............this is going to be a hell of a roller coaster, I know it. : (
> 
> Hi Titi and welcome! Have you now had the first IUI insemination? How are you feeling? We've all been there with making sure we can do everything right and it puts a massive strain on us and our hubbies. Ultimately there is nothing you can do ''wrong'' (other than go out and get completely drunk of course!), going to the gym, socialising and carrying on your normal life after IUI is said to be completely fine - its just up to you how you feel. The emotions you are feeling are completely normal - I have it too every month, its from the hormones in the Clomid and the pressure that we are putting ourselves through with these treatments. It is an emotional roller coaster but we have to all be hopeful that at the end of it is a lovely result and surely it can only make us all stronger as women and mothers eventually. I found keeping a diary helped - hopefully for you the first round will work, but if it doesn't you can look back on your diary during your next round and remember each day how you were feeling - chances are your symptons will be the same.
> 
> I really like Zita West - not sure if you have heard of her but she is a fertility expert in London practising traditional and non-traditional. I think its very expensive to see her (which we haven't done!) but you can buy her books and also her relaxation CD's are great - they have really helped me through my bad days. She has a website if you just google Zita West.
> 
> I also find accupuncture really helps. There are ton's of success stories with accupuncture and IVF, but now there are some with IUI too. They recommend a few sessions before the insemenation and one a week after - but don't take my word for it if you are going to do it please speak to an expert.
> 
> 
> Try not to get too caught up on the size of the follies - I live in Amsterdam and they are very laid back. Their motto is they won't tell you information they don't think you need to know or worry about so they show me on the screen how big my follies are but they never go into the specific dimentions and I'm glad because I have so many other things to worry about if I started worrying about millimeters here and there I would completely fall of the edge of sanity as I'm almost there already! :)
> 
> I hope this has helped a bit and I hope you are doing ok now you are probably in your 2WW. Try and relax, eat some nice cake, call a friend, take a nice walk, stock up on cheesy chick flicks and books to take your mind off it and if you can do some kind of relaxation CD.
> xClick to expand...

Thank you CRC! I appreciate all your feedback! I'm not quite in 2ww yet-going tomorrow for 1st IUI. It's going to be a LONG wait. 

I like how you point out to not worry about the specifics-this is exactly what I've been doing and should put the energy somewhere else! I can't help any of it-and only use it to compare myself to bfns and bfps (which never works as everyone's so difference) so should focus on something else.

The diary does help-I kept a ttc diary for the first 10 cycles but then it got too painful to write in it anymore. Finally I started a journal on here to get out the emotions and keep track of symptoms to help with getting my hopes up over SS and it's been a lifesaver-that and the girls on bnb. 

I did acupuncture late in the first year and didn't find anything positive as a result but it may be a good idea to try a new practitioner with next IUI as a boost because I too have seen those studies!

One thing that has helped with this IUI is that after the first two failed years of ttc#1 we went on an NTNP break for almost a year. We seriously needed the mental break, time to evaluate our situation/options/future and basically give all those people who say "relax it will happen" "take a holiday" etc. a chance to be right (ha-WRONG!). Going into this first IUI cycle after just having sex for fun instead of bd on demand and not actively doing all the ltttc hell we went through for a couple of years has at least made this like a fresh start. We actually were looking forward to our pre-IUI bd instead of it being a chore as so many were in the past year and my optimism is as high as it was the first month we ever ttc rather than the NO HOPE I've had last year+. I'm sure this won't last as we get back into the full TTC swing, but the break in between LTTTC and assisted conception has seriously helped tons.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and super :dust: to you and all other girls!!!


----------



## Titi

oh no! I'm having ovulation pains in my ovary 25 hours before IUI! Am I going to ov too early??? Trigger shot last night at 5pm with 18-19mm follies.


----------



## CRC

Titi said:


> oh no! I'm having ovulation pains in my ovary 25 hours before IUI! Am I going to ov too early??? Trigger shot last night at 5pm with 18-19mm follies.

This is normal, I usually get them before my trigger shot even and the nurses say its a good sign - its the other medication you are on too which makes the eggs so my cramps start before I have the trigger shot. You are bound to feel symptons. Just try and relax. Good luck.


----------



## CRC

Titi said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Okay-
> 
> I'm so new to this so would appreciate feedback. Just had my very first scan for my IUI
> and have 3 follies-two are 18mm and one is 19mm. I did Clomid 50mg 5-9 and on cd11. Dr. said lining is good, and we got Dh's SA back at 340 million/40%/excellent progression (136 live sperm this sample).
> I was told to bd when I got home (which I did) & have to trigger with ovidrel tonight at 5pm and then go back on Wed. for 9:00 IUI (8:15 collection & wash).
> 
> I just wanted to give this first IUI a try so that I could finally just say we've done everything we can do and no regrets because after 3 years almost at our age I just haven't ever thought we'd get pg naturally-I had NO hopes of it actually working.
> Now, I can't help myself. I'm shaking and crying and emotional (Clomid anyone?) with the hopes that maybe possibly we could be pg in two weeks..............this is going to be a hell of a roller coaster, I know it. : (
> 
> Hi Titi and welcome! Have you now had the first IUI insemination? How are you feeling? We've all been there with making sure we can do everything right and it puts a massive strain on us and our hubbies. Ultimately there is nothing you can do ''wrong'' (other than go out and get completely drunk of course!), going to the gym, socialising and carrying on your normal life after IUI is said to be completely fine - its just up to you how you feel. The emotions you are feeling are completely normal - I have it too every month, its from the hormones in the Clomid and the pressure that we are putting ourselves through with these treatments. It is an emotional roller coaster but we have to all be hopeful that at the end of it is a lovely result and surely it can only make us all stronger as women and mothers eventually. I found keeping a diary helped - hopefully for you the first round will work, but if it doesn't you can look back on your diary during your next round and remember each day how you were feeling - chances are your symptons will be the same.
> 
> I really like Zita West - not sure if you have heard of her but she is a fertility expert in London practising traditional and non-traditional. I think its very expensive to see her (which we haven't done!) but you can buy her books and also her relaxation CD's are great - they have really helped me through my bad days. She has a website if you just google Zita West.
> 
> I also find accupuncture really helps. There are ton's of success stories with accupuncture and IVF, but now there are some with IUI too. They recommend a few sessions before the insemenation and one a week after - but don't take my word for it if you are going to do it please speak to an expert.
> 
> 
> Try not to get too caught up on the size of the follies - I live in Amsterdam and they are very laid back. Their motto is they won't tell you information they don't think you need to know or worry about so they show me on the screen how big my follies are but they never go into the specific dimentions and I'm glad because I have so many other things to worry about if I started worrying about millimeters here and there I would completely fall of the edge of sanity as I'm almost there already! :)
> 
> I hope this has helped a bit and I hope you are doing ok now you are probably in your 2WW. Try and relax, eat some nice cake, call a friend, take a nice walk, stock up on cheesy chick flicks and books to take your mind off it and if you can do some kind of relaxation CD.
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you CRC! I appreciate all your feedback! I'm not quite in 2ww yet-going tomorrow for 1st IUI. It's going to be a LONG wait.
> 
> I like how you point out to not worry about the specifics-this is exactly what I've been doing and should put the energy somewhere else! I can't help any of it-and only use it to compare myself to bfns and bfps (which never works as everyone's so difference) so should focus on something else.
> 
> The diary does help-I kept a ttc diary for the first 10 cycles but then it got too painful to write in it anymore. Finally I started a journal on here to get out the emotions and keep track of symptoms to help with getting my hopes up over SS and it's been a lifesaver-that and the girls on bnb.
> 
> I did acupuncture late in the first year and didn't find anything positive as a result but it may be a good idea to try a new practitioner with next IUI as a boost because I too have seen those studies!
> 
> One thing that has helped with this IUI is that after the first two failed years of ttc#1 we went on an NTNP break for almost a year. We seriously needed the mental break, time to evaluate our situation/options/future and basically give all those people who say "relax it will happen" "take a holiday" etc. a chance to be right (ha-WRONG!). Going into this first IUI cycle after just having sex for fun instead of bd on demand and not actively doing all the ltttc hell we went through for a couple of years has at least made this like a fresh start. We actually were looking forward to our pre-IUI bd instead of it being a chore as so many were in the past year and my optimism is as high as it was the first month we ever ttc rather than the NO HOPE I've had last year+. I'm sure this won't last as we get back into the full TTC swing, but the break in between LTTTC and assisted conception has seriously helped tons.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: and super :dust: to you and all other girls!!!Click to expand...

Its really great you took a break - you should remind yourself in your diary of the feelings you had while you were on a break so if this doesn't work and it gets too much - you know you can just take a break. We took a break last month and I asked the doctors permission - they were actually really happy with me and said its very healthy on this long journey we are on to give ourselves breaks so you should remember that too. Take it easy and try not to sweat the small stuff. Remember the doctors know what they are doing, you have to put your faith in them and let them worry about the size/amount of the follies while you worry about making sure you have something nice planned to do/eat/watch etc to take your mind off it. You can't do their job and your job! Good luck with IUI tomorrow - have you taken the day off work? I usually do, but you don't have to. Its nice if you can, the trigger shot usually kicks in and can make you feel pretty exhausted. Not sure if they warned you but it can give you pregnancy like symptons - sore boobs, tired, hungry etc. I have actually had to buy myself a maternity bra and have ended up wearing it for a few days after each IUI. Don't be freaked out if you feel completely shattered after the IUI, its just the emotional pressure of it and the hormones in the trigger shot. Plan something nice for yourself and take it easy. Hope this helps.x


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> GL for you results tomorrow touch!
> HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
> I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?
> 
> Hi Harvest, thanks for the welcome - I think perhaps I ''met'' you on another forum on baby and bump a few months ago? I recognise your name. Are you still on IUI and if so what round? Good luck today - hope you have lots of ripe follies! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi CRC, yes i totally remember you from another thread. We are done with IUI, tried 4 rounds and none worked. 3 with clomid and 1 with injectibles. We are in the middle of our first IVF. I have never been so exhausted!!! They upped my meds on Friday and I have been a zombie ever since. Scan went well today, I have at least 8 follies now. Starting the cetrotide tomorrow aswell and back for another scan on Thursday. ER should be this weekend. How are you? still trying IUI?
> 
> Titi-sounds like your scan went really well today too! Good luck with the IUI on Wednesday
> 
> August-:hugs: So sorry you are having a tough time. Hang in there and I have everything crossed that this cycle works out for you
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.Click to expand...

harvest, your ER is this weekend? that was fast! how exciting :happydance: let me know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Titi

CRC said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> oh no! I'm having ovulation pains in my ovary 25 hours before IUI! Am I going to ov too early??? Trigger shot last night at 5pm with 18-19mm follies.
> 
> This is normal, I usually get them before my trigger shot even and the nurses say its a good sign - its the other medication you are on too which makes the eggs so my cramps start before I have the trigger shot. You are bound to feel symptons. Just try and relax. Good luck.Click to expand...

ahhhhh yes-relaxing! I obviously forgot all about that again already!!! LOL.

Do they also usually do an ultrasound right before the IUI to confirm that you didn't ov and doublecheck the size of the follies or will I go straight to IUI.?


----------



## Titi

Thanks CRC for the tips and info. DH and I have our own business with a home office, so although I haven't officially taken the day off-I don't have much lined up and can take it easy if need be. I was preparing myself for feeling pregnant-last time I took Clomid my progesterone levels were over 100 which did me in by itself-and I imagine the trigger shot doesn't help. Looks like I'll have to get some good movies or maybe even get dh to play a game with me : )


----------



## usamom

Good morning, Ladies...

LittleBird- Welcome back and good luck as you continue your TTC journey!

Titi- best of luck with your IUI! Hope that you get your bfp!

Sonya- I've never done IVF- but I found your post interesting. Exact same thing happened to me on Saturday and that was 8 days post iui. Happens when my AF comes sometimes too- so I was optimistic that it had something to do with implantation.. Hopefully it's a good sign for you!

CRC- you give such good sweet advice! I love reading your posts...

Right now I'm 11 dpiui and I'm turning into a crazy symptom spotter and POAS addict. Those ICs look like they have a very very faint pink line- but then again- it could be my eyes playing tricks on me with an evaporation line. It's so bad this month. I did a trigger and then flushed the needle with water onto one of the tests so I coudl see what a strong BFP looked like.. Then- I tested EVERY single day afterward to test the trigger out of my system. So- now that it's gone- I'm crazy trying to determine if I'll get the BFP. Crazy AF like cramps- but nothing yet.. I'm cautiously optimistic though!

Best of luck to all of you! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## usamom

Titi said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> oh no! I'm having ovulation pains in my ovary 25 hours before IUI! Am I going to ov too early??? Trigger shot last night at 5pm with 18-19mm follies.
> 
> This is normal, I usually get them before my trigger shot even and the nurses say its a good sign - its the other medication you are on too which makes the eggs so my cramps start before I have the trigger shot. You are bound to feel symptons. Just try and relax. Good luck.Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhh yes-relaxing! I obviously forgot all about that again already!!! LOL.
> 
> Do they also usually do an ultrasound right before the IUI to confirm that you didn't ov and doublecheck the size of the follies or will I go straight to IUI.?Click to expand...

Titi- I asked my RE this and she said that since they did the ultrasound 24 hours prior that they felt good about the IUI- even if I "did" ovulate a little early.. Not sure if it's true or not- but it made me feel better..


----------



## augustluvers

USAMOM ~ You are almost there sweetie. I went crazy last cycle testing twice or 3 times a day because I wanted that BFP! lol But I do hope that you get yours :hugs:

As for me. Yesterday at 8:15pm I took my first dose of 150mg of Clomid. But the pharmacy said to come back today and get the rest of my supply because they were out. They wont have my prescription until 5pm but I'll me at Grad School and won't be getting home until almost 11pm!!!! So I'm going to be soo late at getting my prescription! But oh well, right, I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## Titi

eeeeks USAmom I'm way too excited for you! I've never in my life even got a HINT of a second line so hoping hoping hoping it's good news!!!

I'm going to test out the ovidrel trigger too-when was it gone for you?


----------



## CRC

Titi said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> oh no! I'm having ovulation pains in my ovary 25 hours before IUI! Am I going to ov too early??? Trigger shot last night at 5pm with 18-19mm follies.
> 
> This is normal, I usually get them before my trigger shot even and the nurses say its a good sign - its the other medication you are on too which makes the eggs so my cramps start before I have the trigger shot. You are bound to feel symptons. Just try and relax. Good luck.Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhhh yes-relaxing! I obviously forgot all about that again already!!! LOL.
> 
> Do they also usually do an ultrasound right before the IUI to confirm that you didn't ov and doublecheck the size of the follies or will I go straight to IUI.?Click to expand...

They haven't ever done that with me and I did always wonder in the beginning why they don't but again its another thing we have to trust them on. I guess hospitals might vary so yours could be different. You can ask them so you are prepared but usually they don't. They do encourage you to lie there for 20 mins after, if you have some nice music take an ipod or something as the hospitals/clinics can be quite sterile. Mine even turn the lights off for me to let me really relax after! :)


----------



## CRC

Titi said:


> Thanks CRC for the tips and info. DH and I have our own business with a home office, so although I haven't officially taken the day off-I don't have much lined up and can take it easy if need be. I was preparing myself for feeling pregnant-last time I took Clomid my progesterone levels were over 100 which did me in by itself-and I imagine the trigger shot doesn't help. Looks like I'll have to get some good movies or maybe even get dh to play a game with me : )

Sounds like you've got the right idea. Personally I wasn't interested in spending time with my husband and we agreed that next time he might actually go out! I got on far better trying to relax while I was on my own with some good books and movies - it must be the hormones because as soon as he walked in the door I was like crazy woman for no reason at all, poor guy! Everyone is different though but if you do feel your hormones rising perhaps go out for a walk (or tell him to!) but hopefully you won't hate your husband like I did! Poor guy...Glad you are prepared for the feeling pregnant bit - it was quite a shock to me at first, especially the pain in my boobs. It was quite upsetting buying a maternity bra not being pregnant but oh well at least I have them now!! Good luck tomorrow. Keep me posted.


----------



## usamom

Titi said:


> eeeeks USAmom I'm way too excited for you! I've never in my life even got a HINT of a second line so hoping hoping hoping it's good news!!!
> 
> I'm going to test out the ovidrel trigger too-when was it gone for you?

It was gone after only 6 days in both of my cycles..


----------



## Harvest2009

CRC said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> GL for you results tomorrow touch!
> HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
> I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?
> 
> Hi Harvest, thanks for the welcome - I think perhaps I ''met'' you on another forum on baby and bump a few months ago? I recognise your name. Are you still on IUI and if so what round? Good luck today - hope you have lots of ripe follies! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi CRC, yes i totally remember you from another thread. We are done with IUI, tried 4 rounds and none worked. 3 with clomid and 1 with injectibles. We are in the middle of our first IVF. I have never been so exhausted!!! They upped my meds on Friday and I have been a zombie ever since. Scan went well today, I have at least 8 follies now. Starting the cetrotide tomorrow aswell and back for another scan on Thursday. ER should be this weekend. How are you? still trying IUI?
> 
> Titi-sounds like your scan went really well today too! Good luck with the IUI on Wednesday
> 
> August-:hugs: So sorry you are having a tough time. Hang in there and I have everything crossed that this cycle works out for you
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Harvest, its good to talk again although I'm sorry you are also still here. I'm glad to hear you've moved onto something else - I do feel they keep us trying the IUI for ages. In the Netherlands they won't let me start IVF until I'e done 6 rounds of IUI - I've tried to argue this many times but at the moment they won't budge. I'm really at the end of my patience because IUI with the meds is also exhausting me and if we do have to do IVF I want to have energy for it! I'm in the 2WW of my 3rd round of IUI - but I've had 4 months of the meds because one had to stop as there were too many follies. If this doesn't work I'm going to talk to them again - maybe I'll negotiate with them I'll do one more IUI or something! Good luck with the IVF, I can imagine you must be exhausted. Are you also working or did you stop with IVF? I always think I would need a month off for IVF - I can barely get through the working day now! Good luck with the ER - will be thinking of you. xClick to expand...

Wow 6 cycles, that is alot. Our Dr recommends 3 but I pushed for 4 because I wasn't ready for IVF yet. Are you cycles funded? We pay out of pocket so it is kind of up to us based on our Dr's recommendations. I have also heard that 6 months is the max you can do clomid? But not too sure about that. Yup still working through the IVF, planning to take next week off for the EC recovery and the ET. Dr says I only need 24 hrs bed rest after ET but I am taking 48 just to be cautious. So excited for the weekend, can't wait to make some embies!!! Good luck to you, I'll be thinking of you too :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> GL for you results tomorrow touch!
> HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
> I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?
> 
> Hi Harvest, thanks for the welcome - I think perhaps I ''met'' you on another forum on baby and bump a few months ago? I recognise your name. Are you still on IUI and if so what round? Good luck today - hope you have lots of ripe follies! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi CRC, yes i totally remember you from another thread. We are done with IUI, tried 4 rounds and none worked. 3 with clomid and 1 with injectibles. We are in the middle of our first IVF. I have never been so exhausted!!! They upped my meds on Friday and I have been a zombie ever since. Scan went well today, I have at least 8 follies now. Starting the cetrotide tomorrow aswell and back for another scan on Thursday. ER should be this weekend. How are you? still trying IUI?
> 
> Titi-sounds like your scan went really well today too! Good luck with the IUI on Wednesday
> 
> August-:hugs: So sorry you are having a tough time. Hang in there and I have everything crossed that this cycle works out for you
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> harvest, your ER is this weekend? that was fast! how exciting :happydance: let me know how it goes :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Touch! Yup planning for ER this weekend! Can't wait I am so excited to make some embies :happydance: I have been so tired though, were you tired on stimms? How are you feeling? any morning sickness yet? When is your first scan?


----------



## usamom

I think this is a :bfp:!!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Titi

THAT is a bfp girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO YOU MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


: ))))))))


----------



## usamom

Thanks, Titi!! I was almost nutty this morning- I "knew" and those ICs were just messing with my head. I finally went out at lunch and bought these and I think it took away any doubt that was lingering.. Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey USAMOM ~ How many days past trigger are you? 

I would say that if you test with FRER before and it was negative and now it's positive than that's a BFP!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## usamom

augustluvers said:


> Hey USAMOM ~ How many days past trigger are you?
> 
> I would say that if you test with FRER before and it was negative and now it's positive than that's a BFP!!!!
> 
> :happydance:

I'm 12 1/2 days post trigger, 11 days post IUI.. I tested it out and it was gone quite a while ago according to my ICs.....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:dance: :yipee: :headspin: USAMOM :headspin: :yipee: :dance: 


BIG FAT CONGRATS!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

Then that's a positive!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Harvest2009

USAMOM! Congrats!!!!!!!!! Wow you must be over the moon :) YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Yay for the FRER BFP, usamom! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Congrats usamom!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> I think this is a :bfp:!!

OMG!!!! that totally looks like a :bfp:

I am so excited for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

harvest, i think i was tired on stims, although i don't remember anymore.. i just know i was moody and not myself for sure! for now i am feeling good. very tired, sore bbs, emotional.. fun.. but no morning sickness yet :) i just had my 2nd beta, 3rd is next week and first u/s will be around 10/10 :happydance:


----------



## sarah10380

HI ladies...i'm new here.
First of all, congrats USAMOM!

I will be doing my first IUI this month and i'm super excited! Tomorrow is cd 3 and i will have my cd 3 u/s and b/w. Also, my hubby has to have a std panel? My nurse said this is required by the state...did y'all have to do this too? Anyone know the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Titi

Hi Sarah-welcome! I'm doing my first IUI this month too (tomorrow!!!!) and am crazy excited too. I haven't had my hopes up in a year or two so IDK why I'm so darned hyper now but I am.

Hubby never had to do that, but it's not required here.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, super huge congrats USA!! :wohoo:


----------



## augustluvers

*TITI ~* Good Luck tomorrow with the IUI... may those swimmers keep swimming until they reach their golden prize (that egg, or eggs) :hugs:

*USAMOM* ~ Congrats again sweetie :happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin:

As for me, I'm finally home, and for those who knew about my Clomid dilemma, I was able to get them before leaving for school so at 8:15pm sharply I popped those dang on pills, 3 to be exact. I'm sorry if I sound a little bitter but I was really looking forward to getting this IUI done this week, and having to hear that I didn't respond to the clomid, broke me, in half, completely shattered me. So having to take them again for a week, feels like it's taking forever for Monday to come. 

I guess I'm crabby because I'm in the process of doing the finishing touches on the Baby Shower that I'm throwing this weekend for my best friend. The jealousy I swore to never have towards her is creeping in every day and every month my treatment doesn't work. :blush::wacko::dohh:

I just can't wait for this to be over!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs: August -- wow, you are a strong lady to be throwing a baby shower. It's only natural for you to feel some jealousy. But so good of you to keep it from impacting your friendship!!! :hugs:


----------



## usamom

Aww August!! Hang in there.. I'm just glad your RE didn't say to abandon the cycle altogether! Another round of clomid means there is some hope. :hugs:

About that baby shower. You are one special lady!


----------



## usamom

Hi Sarah and welcome!! Good luck with your first IUI!


----------



## azlissie

Congrats, usamom!!! So happy to see you got your :bfp:!!! This thread seems to be on a roll lately - let's hope we can keep it up!

AFM, still waiting for AF to show her ugly face so I can figure out when I might be doing round 3. Always waiting!!

Good luck to everyone currently in the 2ww - I've got my fingers crossed for all of us! :dust: :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry for the way you're feeling, August! :hugs:

I completely understand, and my heart is aching for you.


----------



## Harvest2009

:wave: welcome Sarah! GL to you this month
Hope your iui goes well tomorrow titi:thumbup:
August, I am so sorry that you are feeling down over the shower, what a good friend you are! Try not to get too down, it is a happy time for your friend and before you know it she will be throwing you a shower, I know it! :hugs:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hi does anyone one know when the earlist u can have a blood preg test


----------



## Titi

So......IUI in 3 hours and my basal temp this morning at 5 had shot WAY up. I know I'm not supposed to be worrying but I felt like I was ovulating yesterday and this temp rise doesn't make me feel any better since I've read your best shot at pg is if the sperm is already waiting there 12 hours or so before ovulation.....does anyone know if this is true for IUI? Does anyone else temp and IUI and is this normal/not normal? Thank you!!!!!!

augustluvers-WOW I agree with the others-very special and strong of you hun to be THROWING a baby shower!!! I can't even GO to them anymore and am having procrastinating even buying a GIFT CARD (because no way can I stroll through baby section) to send through the mail for upcoming shower for yet another "surprise/unplanned" pregnancy in my life. :hugs:

mrsdavisthe1-Do you mean the earliest they'll do one or the earliest you can get a +? IDK, I've only had blood tests at cd14 (always -). I guess if an HPT can pick up hcg as early as 9dpo (I guess even earlier in rare cases) then a blood test possibly even 7 dpo but probably not reliable at that point???:shrug: anyone?


----------



## CRC

Hello everyone, 

USAmom - congrats, so happy for you! Please keep us posted and send some BFP happy vibes our way PLEASE!!!

Titi - have you talked to the doctors to calm you? I know its easier said than done but you really need to relax before you go in this afternoon. I would suggest a quick call to the doctors and tell them what you are thinking and check they don't think its too late. From what you are saying I really don't think it is too late for the IUI today - it all sounds normal (although I've never checked my temperature before an IUI) as I said before I had ovulation symptons in the day's leading up to the IUI. The trigger shot works to an exact time frame and I haven't heard that the sperm should be in you 12 hours before - if it was this case then the doctors would do the trigger sooner/schedule the IUI sooner. I think what you are reading about is in terms of having normal sex (not IUI) then you are recommended to that before you ovulate. I really think you should step away from the computer and go outside for a nice walk, a treat in a cafe, read a magazine and kill time that way before the IUI. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Sarah - welcome and good luck with your first IUI!

August - well done for being so strong. One of my close friends with a baby often gives me her baby to hold when she knows I'm in the middle of a treatment cycle and says ''give her good baby vibes'' (to her baby) which I think is quite sweet. So as hard as this is for you, try and look on the positive - being near someone pregnant, and think happy thoughts and try and get some of those good baby vibes! :) Good luck


----------



## augustluvers

_*I want to thank you all for the beautiful words of encouragement. As I read them, they all brought a smile to my face and I really needed that. You girls rock! And I'm so grateful to have you all *_

Titi ~ Good luck and many blessings to you on your IUI today, I pray that you haven't missed ovulation and that those swimmers get that egg. It's only natural to obsess over ovulation, especially when you are putting out so much money and time, you don't want to miss it, like I did. But anyway, let us know how it goes :hugs:

Someone asked about blood preg test ~ My Fertility Center does blood test at 15dpo. 

As for me, my wonderful husband and I decided to BD as much as we can up until Monday, for safe measures... and I'm glad we started last night because this morning after going to the bathroom, TMI WARNING~ I had a massive glob of cm that when I grabbed with my fingers, it just kept coming!!!!! It's eggwhite with a little spotting and I don't know what the heck to think about it. It's like never ending and even sitting here I can already feel it coming and part of me hopes that I ovulate and fall pregnant this way. Your know, without the IUI and stuff :blush:

Baby Shower ~ This is her third and final child, it's a GIRL after already having two boys and I just got so excited that I took charge of the Shower! :haha::bodyb: That's how I ended up being the party planner.


----------



## CRC

Harvest2009 said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> GL for you results tomorrow touch!
> HI to everyone else! Welcome bluebird and crc, good luck with the IUIs!
> I'm back in for another scan tomorrow morning, keeping FX for more follies. They upped my meds so hopefully my 6 have increased! Have been super tired all weekend must be from the meds, anyone else get super tired from stimming?
> 
> Hi Harvest, thanks for the welcome - I think perhaps I ''met'' you on another forum on baby and bump a few months ago? I recognise your name. Are you still on IUI and if so what round? Good luck today - hope you have lots of ripe follies! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi CRC, yes i totally remember you from another thread. We are done with IUI, tried 4 rounds and none worked. 3 with clomid and 1 with injectibles. We are in the middle of our first IVF. I have never been so exhausted!!! They upped my meds on Friday and I have been a zombie ever since. Scan went well today, I have at least 8 follies now. Starting the cetrotide tomorrow aswell and back for another scan on Thursday. ER should be this weekend. How are you? still trying IUI?
> 
> Titi-sounds like your scan went really well today too! Good luck with the IUI on Wednesday
> 
> August-:hugs: So sorry you are having a tough time. Hang in there and I have everything crossed that this cycle works out for you
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Harvest, its good to talk again although I'm sorry you are also still here. I'm glad to hear you've moved onto something else - I do feel they keep us trying the IUI for ages. In the Netherlands they won't let me start IVF until I'e done 6 rounds of IUI - I've tried to argue this many times but at the moment they won't budge. I'm really at the end of my patience because IUI with the meds is also exhausting me and if we do have to do IVF I want to have energy for it! I'm in the 2WW of my 3rd round of IUI - but I've had 4 months of the meds because one had to stop as there were too many follies. If this doesn't work I'm going to talk to them again - maybe I'll negotiate with them I'll do one more IUI or something! Good luck with the IVF, I can imagine you must be exhausted. Are you also working or did you stop with IVF? I always think I would need a month off for IVF - I can barely get through the working day now! Good luck with the ER - will be thinking of you. xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow 6 cycles, that is alot. Our Dr recommends 3 but I pushed for 4 because I wasn't ready for IVF yet. Are you cycles funded? We pay out of pocket so it is kind of up to us based on our Dr's recommendations. I have also heard that 6 months is the max you can do clomid? But not too sure about that. Yup still working through the IVF, planning to take next week off for the EC recovery and the ET. Dr says I only need 24 hrs bed rest after ET but I am taking 48 just to be cautious. So excited for the weekend, can't wait to make some embies!!! Good luck to you, I'll be thinking of you too :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Harvest, we have the same kind of healthcare in the Netherlands as the USA. So we pay a mandatory private healthcare monthly but then everything we get is free - so we are paying every month (but we do that anyway regardless of fertility treatment) but everything we are getting (6 IUI's with meds and 3 IVF's if we need it) will be covered so we don't have to pay anything extra which is good. I also thought 6 months was the max - I'm doing Puregon not Clomid but I think its a similar kind of thing - this is my 4th month although they consider it my 3rd but they seem to think its ok to keep going...Taking a week off for the ET sounds like a good idea and the bed rest too - I think it doesn't hurt to do this. In Zita Wests books she always says that women are bad at nurturing themselves and I think this is true - we forget how to stop and rest so I think its really good that going through this we do remember to do that! Are you really noticing the difference of being on all the IVF meds vs the IUI ones, overall have you found it much harder? My hospital is really trying to talk me out of ''rushing'' to IVF because of this - they say its so much harder to deal with that what I am - so I was just curious if you feel like this? Good luck this weekend - so excited for you. Take the bed rest but if you can manage send us a quick note (or get your hubby to do it ha ha!) so we know how you are. Get some nice relaxation CD's to listen to if you can. x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join. I had my initial u/s yesterday and my lining looked good and no cysts. I am on clomid 100 mg CD5-9. I get a second scan next week. This would be our third attempt at IUI. The last two were cancelled due to no sperm. DH had a VR last December :dust: to everyone!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Now this seems pretty [email protected] ... although the price tag seems a bit steep for me!!
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## usamom

Welcome happybunny! Best of luck with your IUI! :dust:


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Now this seems pretty [email protected] ... although the price tag seems a bit steep for me!!
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html

I saw these when you first gave me the link to their website. Very neat- but I agree- a little too pricey!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Now this seems pretty [email protected] ... although the price tag seems a bit steep for me!!
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html

It is pretty cool! I bit pricey for me.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

usamom said:


> Welcome happybunny! Best of luck with your IUI! :dust:

Thank you usamom! Congrats on your :bfp: I'm sure you are on :cloud9:!


----------



## LittleBird

Ok, so I just got the call back from the FS. I trigger tonight at 9pm, with the IUI scheduled Friday at 10am. I can't believe I'm almost back to the 2WW!


----------



## Titi

Thanks everyone for the reassurance.....DH and I have been ttc #1 almost 3 long years at advanced reproductive age and are paying all these treatments out of pocket ($1,600 this first IUI), & can't move on to IVF so I guess all that got me really anxious.

The Dr. was super nice about it though and did an ultrasound to check for me. I was ovulating during the ultrasound (Follicles just collapsing) and he seemed to think that was right on track, esp. where I have three follies that he thinks will likely rupture at different times. 

IUI was even easier than I thought. The speculum hurt a little bit but I didn't even know he'd done the IUI. They said that given my response to the meds and DH post wash count and how easily the catheter went give much higher rate of success........can only pray now!!!!

Good luck and dust to everyone else and welcome Happybunny!!


----------



## Titi

LittleBird said:


> Ok, so I just got the call back from the FS. I trigger tonight at 9pm, with the IUI scheduled Friday at 10am. I can't believe I'm almost back to the 2WW!

eek we will be in it together!!!


----------



## usamom

LittleBird said:


> Ok, so I just got the call back from the FS. I trigger tonight at 9pm, with the IUI scheduled Friday at 10am. I can't believe I'm almost back to the 2WW!

Yeaaa LittleBird!!! Best of luck this cycle!


----------



## usamom

Titi said:


> Thanks everyone for the reassurance.....DH and I have been ttc #1 almost 3 long years at advanced reproductive age and are paying all these treatments out of pocket ($1,600 this first IUI), & can't move on to IVF so I guess all that got me really anxious.
> 
> The Dr. was super nice about it though and did an ultrasound to check for me. I was ovulating during the ultrasound (Follicles just collapsing) and he seemed to think that was right on track, esp. where I have three follies that he thinks will likely rupture at different times.
> 
> IUI was even easier than I thought. The speculum hurt a little bit but I didn't even know he'd done the IUI. They said that given my response to the meds and DH post wash count and how easily the catheter went give much higher rate of success........can only pray now!!!!
> 
> Good luck and dust to everyone else and welcome Happybunny!!

Titi-- best of luck with this cycle! I hope this is the one!


----------



## Titi

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mee toooooooo!


----------



## LittleBird

Titi said:


> Thanks everyone for the reassurance.....DH and I have been ttc #1 almost 3 long years at advanced reproductive age and are paying all these treatments out of pocket ($1,600 this first IUI), & can't move on to IVF so I guess all that got me really anxious.
> 
> The Dr. was super nice about it though and did an ultrasound to check for me. I was ovulating during the ultrasound (Follicles just collapsing) and he seemed to think that was right on track, esp. where I have three follies that he thinks will likely rupture at different times.
> 
> IUI was even easier than I thought. The speculum hurt a little bit but I didn't even know he'd done the IUI. They said that given my response to the meds and DH post wash count and how easily the catheter went give much higher rate of success........can only pray now!!!!
> 
> Good luck and dust to everyone else and welcome Happybunny!!

Good luck Titi, it sounds like everything is lining up for your BFP! I hope this is it!


----------



## Titi

I hope so-I haven't felt hope in soooooooo long that I actually gave up for a while.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck LittleBird and Titi! FX's for both of you!!


----------



## blue bird

What great news, usamom! Congratulations!

Titi - sorry it's late, but good luck! 

LittleBird - good luck on Friday!

Hearing all of your good news is keeping me upbeat waiting for AF. Thank you all!


----------



## augustluvers

hey girls,

I'm still dispensing this load of cm... :shrug: I called the center and they said they were keeping my Monday appointment, but I honestly believe it'll be too late :cry: oh well... here's to having normal sex in hopes of catching the egg or eggs that I may be about to release :happydance: I just know it!

Titi ~ I'm glad that everything went well with your IUI... I pray that it works!


----------



## Titi

You never know augustluvers-I have a friend that got pg naturally/surprise in between IUI cycles after almost 3 years ttc!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Titi said:


> You never know augustluvers-I have a friend that got pg naturally/surprise in between IUI cycles after almost 3 years ttc!!!

And deep down, I'm really hoping that I do ovulate now, and that I get pregnant without the IUI... wishful thinking some may say but still I hope...

:hugs:


----------



## Titi

surprises abound all around!! you never know and you are giving it your all!

PMA all around :dust:


----------



## angieloo

I can finally ask to join this thread :) I hope you don't mind me hoping in- 

My IUI just got moved up to Oct from Nov and I am so happy to get started. My husband had his last S/A yesterday and we'll get the results Monday when I my first Dr apt with my new dr.

I start IUI on Monday the 17th and test on the 31st

Hope all you ladies are having good weeks!


----------



## Mrs C P

Hi everyone

Not been on for a while as been sooooo busy with work - so rude for work to get in the way.......

I've got my second IUI tomorrow, but planned IVF for next cycle hopefully so focusing more on that, i guess im already thinking that the IUI wont work - My acupunturist told me off for being pessimistic....... I can't help but think "well it didnt work the first time, whats to say it will work on the second? there must surely be something else wrong that they just havent discovered and i'll be one of those people who never has a baby....." 

sorry, boo hoo, there are loads of worse of people in life and i should appreciate what i have, i do, but....well you girls know where im coming from.....

Hi August - glad to hear you are BDing - I would do the same, although i tend to have CM for about a week.

HI Angieloo - welcome, excited for you :) feel free to ask any questions you may have

USAMON - congratuations!!! wooo hooo:happydance:

And everyone one else, lots of baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## Titi

angieloo & CP-Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!

CP-I know how you feel. I've tried everything over the past 2.5+ years except extreme optimism as it always hurts so much more than not getting my hopes up at all. This cycle I'm going to give it a shot-it's probably the only thing I haven't done yet and maybe it's what is standing in my way-.


----------



## AStellarmom

Just wanted to stop in and let everyone know that our double IUI worked this month! I got my :bfp: yesterday! We are so excited because we almost didnt do the IUI again this month. Thank you to everyone for all of your support! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Round2

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join as well? I'm starting injections on Saturday. This will be my first IUI. Our plan is to do 3 IUI cycles, then move on to IVF. Hopefully we won't need it! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Titi

Welcome Round2!

yay AStellarmom!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! wonderful! Give us the details!!! : )


----------



## Harvest2009

Congrats astellarmom! H&H 9 months!
GL to everyone doing their IUIs this week!
Welcome round2, GL with the injecttions!
Just had another scan this morning and should only have 1 more day of stimms before trigger shot tomorrow. EC should be Sunday...finally!


----------



## angieloo

AStellarmom said:


> Just wanted to stop in and let everyone know that our double IUI worked this month! I got my :bfp: yesterday! We are so excited because we almost didnt do the IUI again this month. Thank you to everyone for all of your support! Baby dust to all!!


CONGRATULATIONS! Happy 9 months!


----------



## Round2

AStellarmom said:


> Just wanted to stop in and let everyone know that our double IUI worked this month! I got my :bfp: yesterday! We are so excited because we almost didnt do the IUI again this month. Thank you to everyone for all of your support! Baby dust to all!!

Congratulations. Very encouraging! H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## LittleBird

Congrats, AStellarmom! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

I have TOTAL mushbrain. Is this a side effect of the meds or is it the mental result of being so distracted by 2ww? I am still typing a report I started this morning that usually only takes me a couple of hours (on hour 7). I also completely forgot how to do something on the computer the other day that I had done prior on 60 reports!!


----------



## Round2

I think mush-brain is a side effect on LTTC! Personally, I've never gotten that from clomid....more like rage-brain. But I did find my clomid side effects were worse in the 2WW.


----------



## Titi

mm yes-reage brain is familiar one! That happened last year on Clomid. So far, hasn't happened yet, IDK if it hasn't fully kicked in or if it is all the maca I'm drinking. I found last year that the Clomid cycles seemed to get worse progressively. The first month seemed like no big deal but I was a crazy woman by my 3rd cycle on it~


----------



## Round2

Titi said:


> mm yes-reage brain is familiar one! That happened last year on Clomid. So far, hasn't happened yet, IDK if it hasn't fully kicked in or if it is all the maca I'm drinking. I found last year that the Clomid cycles seemed to get worse progressively. The first month seemed like no big deal but I was a crazy woman by my 3rd cycle on it~

Ya me too. The first and second cycle I was fine. By the 3rd cycle, hubby was ready to lock me in the attic.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, I'd totally say mush-brain comes with the meds AND just having to wait. I've been very flighty at work. I'm sure it has a lot to do with being distracted, but I blame the hormones and the waiting without being able to do anything to help anymore equally.


----------



## Titi

yeah flighty is a great word. I've missed two deadlines in two days-something I NEVER do.......and when I'm at my computer, I can't concentrate.


----------



## azlissie

Congrats, astellarmom!! This thread seems to have some really positive :bfp: vibes going on lately! Hope it sticks.

Now you guys have me worried - this will be my 3rd month of Clomid and it sounds like it's going to be worse than the first two! Oh well - it will all be worth it in the end.

Harvest, good luck Sunday!


----------



## Titi

yeah, azlissie, Clomid deffo gets worse the longer you are on it. Last year I noticed that I got a lot more bloated and gained more weight into the 2nd & 3rd cycles and also was a bit of a crazy person.


----------



## Round2

Yes, the side effects get worse with clomid....but they still weren't as bad as I was expecting.

Does anyone know if the side effects are worse with puregon/follistism? I'm wondering what they are like compared to clomid.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Round... I actually think I had fewer symptoms as each cycle went by. I was very bloated and uncomfortable in my first cycle. This time around I had no issues. (but then it also didn't seem to work quite as well... soo..... :shrug:)

As far as I have read, Clomid has worse symptoms than injectibles... but I imagine it's different for everyone. I've never taken Clomid so I can't compare.


----------



## wanting2010

Round2 said:


> Yes, the side effects get worse with clomid....but they still weren't as bad as I was expecting.
> 
> Does anyone know if the side effects are worse with puregon/follistism? I'm wondering what they are like compared to clomid.

I'm taking Bravelle instead of Follistim but I haven't had ANY side effects. I felt miserable all the time while I was on Clomid- constantly dizzy, headaches, extremely moody, depressed, bloated, lots of hot flashes. I also took Femara and that was a lot better than the Clomid, but I had some bad headaches with it. The worst part about the injections so far is that it stings for a couple of minutes, but that's it. So much better than oral meds.


----------



## Round2

Thanks ladies, nice to hear that the injections have less side effects. I hated clomid and was really dreading all the craziness that goes along with it.

Can I ask one more stupid question? Iv'e been looking around the internet, but can't seem to figure out the answer. When we do the sperm wash, will his count and motility go up or down? His counts are good but not great... 51 million/65% motility. I'm a little worried what it will be like after the washing.


----------



## Titi

The count goes down but motility will go up-, however since the total count includes a lot of dead or crappy sperm, washing it puts back all the best ones. Also it has to be washed (which takes out the sugars and all sorts of other things in the ejaculate besides sperm) because it can be dangerous to put straight ejaculate right into your uterus.

To give you an example-last week on Friday DH did a full SA and his count was 340 million with 40% motility. On Wed. when we did the IUI and he gave a new sample-post wash there was 164 million sperm but 100% motility-they only put 100% live progressive movers back in there. I'm imagining with your numbers you will probably see something like a count of 20-30 million with 80-100% motility. I am a little confused about how motility works......I see a lot of girls here with motility around 75-90+% post wash. When I asked my dr. what ours was he said 100. I asked if again to confirm since I don't see 100% motility around the boards much, and he said, "yes, we ONLY put motile ones back in". I don't get it, why wouldn't every dr. spin out bad ones???

Rest assured-those are pretty good numbers. People get bfps with IUI all the time with less than 10million sperm, and I was told best bets are when you have a count post wash of 20-30, and that anything above 30mil doesn't really help your chances more than 20-30.


----------



## Round2

Thanks Titi, that was a very good explanation. Wow, your hubby has a superstar count. I think I need to get hubby on some zinc to boost his numbers a bit. I'll take an extra 20-30% chance!

I'm anxious to hear how things work out for you! It all sounds very optimistic.


----------



## Titi

Thank you! It's really weird b/c the first SA we ever had done was just by our primary physician. He obviously is NOT trained in FS. He got the concentration mixed up with the count so told us DH had a 45 million count instead of 320 and said the reason we weren't getting pregnant was because DH had low motility (in the 40s). We've spent two years trying to cope with that and now find out DH is actually ABOVE normal! GRrr. Although is motility is only 40% our FS said that is still normal range and when dealing with 30% of 340 it's certainly not the problem.

DH took SPEMEN and fertilaid for men supplements but that was over a year ago-and he also quit smoking. Now he just takes a multi and He limits alcohol before the sample and eats a lot of beans! Other than that he is not very healthy!!!

One thing we wondered if it made a big difference, is that ever since we started ttc DH stopped wearing underwear completely.


----------



## Mrs C P

my DH had 14.5mil post wash with 96 motility on my first IUI, they said they look for anything above 5mil so we had a good one last cycle. I think they were stupid though as they must have ALL swam up the tube which DIDNT contain the egg. 

I too had clomid for 7 months and thought i was going bonkers, its horrible stuff. on Gonal F for the IUI cycles and I feel normal in myself, externally, I'm just bloated but i can cope with that.

Just got back from the clinic and had my IUI - i darent go to the bathroom!!! what if they fall out :) ha ha
I feel soooooo much more positive about this one, sorry for my negative rant yesterday, although im sure the TWW will bring lots and lots of mixed emotions.

titi how are you feeling in the TWW? what day did you have your IUI? 
round2, when do you start your meds and scanning?


----------



## CRC

Hi Girls,

Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA for the last couple of days but work has been crazy &#8211; not a good excuse I know.

Welcome all the new girls and good luck with the IUI&#8217;s!

AStellarmom &#8211; congrats on the BFP that is brilliant. I can&#8217;t believe we&#8217;ve had 2 BFP&#8217;s this week, this is a really really good week!!!

Harvest &#8211; good luck this weekend, will be thinking of you and hope all goes well. Fingers and toes crossed&#8230;.

Titi - how are you doing post IUI? I&#8217;ve been thinking about you and wondering how IUI day went and how you are feeling? Mushbrain is totally normal &#8211; it&#8217;s all the hormones in you and the stress. Plus remember how the trigger shot contains HCG which is the natural pregnancy hormone &#8211; hence the sore boobs and tiredness and mushbrain is one of the first pregnancy symptoms so I would image this is perhaps also from the trigger shot. I&#8217;m glad they did a scan before your IUI &#8211; it&#8217;s good for peace of mind and glad to hear the timing was perfect!

Azlissie &#8211; this is my third round of IUI with meds and reading back my diary it does seem to be worse than the previous two &#8211; I&#8217;ve been incredibly hormone and very mean to my husband and just all over the place. I think perhaps it&#8217;s just our natural frustration &#8211; ie are we really going through this a third time, it&#8217;s not easy &#8211; at least we have each other to talk to. Good luck!

Round2 &#8211; I&#8217;m on Puregon and from what I know from other peoples stories I feel the same as people on Clomid. I haven&#8217;t looked into the medical differences but I can tell you I&#8217;m very hormonal/bloated/sore boobs etch &#8211; but I never know whether it&#8217;s the Puregon or the trigger shot (Pregnyl) as I usually don&#8217;t feel really bad until after the trigger shot, so perhaps it is that. It&#8217;s hard to tell.

As for me, my hormones have calmed down a lot. If this round hasn&#8217;t worked I will get my period tomorrow. I can&#8217;t tell how I feel, I really can&#8217;t imagine that its worked which is a little bit sad &#8211; I need to be more positive. We can&#8217;t test until Wednesday next week but my cycles are so short I will know before then. so we&#8217;ll see tomorrow&#8230;I know if it hasn&#8217;t worked I&#8217;m going to get very very drunk at a party tomorrow night! 

Have a good weekend everyone and positive vibes to everyone especially Harvest!
x


----------



## Titi

Yay Mrs CP!!!!! super hopeful for this cycle for you!!!! I was extra nervous about everything too-ha ha I actually sneezed and was like "oh no!!" Please don't be sorry about rant-I am pretty sure every one of us have had those exact feelings over our ttc hell.

I'm feeling really good so far-but only 2dpiui- I don't know if the progesterone or meds haven't kicked all in b/c I have more energy than a normal cycle, so far no mood swings really.....just a little bloated. I've been eating very well and taking lots of maca and I wonder if that's making a difference. We'll see. I feel very detached from the whole process today so that's good. I did test my trigger today at 4 dp ovidrel shot and got a pretty decent + so probably won't test it out again until Sun or Monday. I'm going to test straight through-it will save my sanity more.

:dust:


----------



## Titi

yeah-mushbrain, lack of concentration is the only real problem having right now. No sore bbs or anything-but then again, after years and years of getting incredibly sore bbs as SOON as I've ov'd, last 3 or 4 cycles I have virtually NO soreness at all.

CRC-if I was due for AF tomorrow I don't think there is anyway I could wait until Wed to test!!! You have some patience!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooo crossing fingers for no AF!!!

Would love just an all out BFP explosion in here!


----------



## Mrs C P

great to hear you are feeling good today, thats great! yes, eating well has got to be good as i usually feel great if i stick to a good diet for a few days. I'll be feeling a bit sluggish later as we're having pizza as a treat for having to have my legs open today!! back on a good diet tomorrow.

Oooh i didnt test out last IUI, i dont think im going to this time either, i have to pay for the IUI will have to pay for the IVF next cycle if we go that far so have to save all my money for that now. We have private health care in UK but it doesnt cover fertility treatment which is crap.

Hi CRC, i have short cycles like you, last IUI, i started spotting 7 days after IUI and then AF came on day 10, you still have another day to go and I've read SOOOO many posts from ladies who had no symptoms at all on the cycle they got their BFP, so FX for you!!


----------



## CRC

I'm out girls, seems my body couldn't even give me until tomorrow. AF just appeared along with a blinding headache and tears at my desk... I'm leaving work and going to have a large glass of wine in the sun. I wish everyone else better luck x


----------



## Round2

CRC, I'm so sorry. Have two glasses of wine. I know it won't take the pain away, but it will help.

Mrs CP, I start my injections tomorrow. Seems to mixed reactions as to side effects. I guess I'll see soon!!


----------



## Titi

crc-:cry: I'm so sorry.....ugh that sucks so bad-such a good thing you can at least leave work. I find copious amounts of wine ARE truly best for AF day : ( :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Mrs C P said:


> great to hear you are feeling good today, thats great! yes, eating well has got to be good as i usually feel great if i stick to a good diet for a few days. I'll be feeling a bit sluggish later as we're having pizza as a treat for having to have my legs open today!! back on a good diet tomorrow.
> 
> Oooh i didnt test out last IUI, i dont think im going to this time either, i have to pay for the IUI will have to pay for the IVF next cycle if we go that far so have to save all my money for that now. We have private health care in UK but it doesnt cover fertility treatment which is crap.
> 
> Hi CRC, i have short cycles like you, last IUI, i started spotting 7 days after IUI and then AF came on day 10, you still have another day to go and I've read SOOOO many posts from ladies who had no symptoms at all on the cycle they got their BFP, so FX for you!!

weird I thought that there were so many rounds of IVF, etc. that were free to you in UK...... it is crazy expensive. We have DOLLAR STORES here and they've become my best friend for hpts. They are a $1.00 here. In the drug stores they are $15-$25+, so I bought a whole bunch of cheapies. I hope I don't get what I pay for !

mmmmmmmm pizza. I'm wanting to eat really good for the 2ww too but it's really hard. I love food so much and have been eating crazy healthy last 2 weeks trying to get nice eggies, etc. that I'm dying by now.


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry AF arrived, CRC! :hugs:

I had my 3rd IUI this morning, so we'll probably BD tonight just to cover our bases and then I'll be in the 2WW. Yay!


----------



## Harvest2009

So sorry CRC! never fun to have the witch arrive early especially after IUI. My thoughts are with you :) Sorry I don't think I replied to your last post, in comparison to the IUI drugs (clomid for 3 rounds, then repronex for 1 round) the IVF drugs definatley take it out of you more. I have been much more tired and achey on them than I ever was with IUI. That being said it it very bearable and if it meant a baby I would do it all over tomorrow :) Thanks for all the good luck wishes, can't wait for Sunday!
Little bird, CP, and Titi, hope your TWWs go by quickly and painlessley :) I have everything crossed for you ladies. Sorry if I missed anyone else who has had IUI recently, my brain is mushy too!


----------



## angieloo

Sorry about AF CRC:( hope you get the BFP next cycle

We just got my DH sperm results back with the same answer- no spermies... At all... Not one :(

I figured the results would be the same even with the changes he has had to diet, etc, but there was still that small, tiny hope there would have been a mistake and he would have millions. No such luck though, so we're moving forward with a donor in a few weeks. We'll still do IUI on the 17th as planned


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Man, that's rough Angie! :hugs:


I tested this morning to see if trigger was still in my system and it was stark white... I'm 8dpiui. Probably will start testing on Sunday, 10dpiui, though I'm well aware that's very early. I have just found I HAVE to do it for my own sanity.


----------



## Titi

Good luck LittleBird! What were your "stats" today at your apt? and did you do a 24 36 of 40 hour post trigger? 

I made DH BD me the same night of our IUI and again the next morning. We skipped yesterday and now I feel ov pains again (wtf???) and wondering if we should have kept going or if there is no way you ovulate later than 40 hours after trigger?

angieloo-I'm sorry about those results.....that is super rough. Is IVF any option at all to you? I did hear about a couple (another BNB girl saw them on "A Baby Story" where the husband had similar SA results but they were able to do a biopsy and recover like 6 sperm. They did IVF with those results and actually got pg!!!!! I know those are super crazy odds though-again, I'm sorry. 

SG-glad I have an early testing buddy. I don't think it's too early. I'm going to start testing pretty continously or maybe ever other day after trigger is gone. If its - then I can major depression away by telling myself it's too early while mentally preparing myself that it probably didn't take.


----------



## Harvest2009

SquirrelGirl said:


> Man, that's rough Angie! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning to see if trigger was still in my system and it was stark white... I'm 8dpiui. Probably will start testing on Sunday, 10dpiui, though I'm well aware that's very early. I have just found I HAVE to do it for my own sanity.

Good luck Squirrel! FX this is your month :thumbup:
Sorry for your bad news Angie, hope your IUI works out though :)


----------



## CRC

Thank you everyone for the kind words and sympathy. I did in fact go out and drink quite a lot and eat a huge pizza last night. My husband and I laughed which we haven&#8217;t done in a long time! I&#8217;m going out again tonight with the girls so a really good weekend. Today I&#8217;m going to Body Pump which I&#8217;ve really missed the last few weeks. We talked about the treatment last night and next steps and surprisingly my husband said we should go straight into it with another round, but make it our last round this year. If it hasn&#8217;t worked we are going to book up skiing for Christmas and then hopefully start IVF in January. I guess this seems like a good plan. I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;m ready to go right into another round but knowing there is a good holiday if it doesn&#8217;t work I suppose is worth it. I guess if he is prepared to put up with my raging mood swings then I can do it....

Mrs C P &#8211; re the bathroom, that did make me laugh because I&#8217;m always the same when I get back from IUI. Last time I lay on the couch for ages trying to hold it in until I told myself I was probably doing more damage straining to hold it in! I have the Zita West book and she clearly says they can&#8217;t fall out &#8211; so I think we are fine! Good luck for the 2WW.

Little Bird &#8211; good luck. We never BD after &#8211; perhaps that&#8217;s where we are going wrong. To be honest that is the last thing I feel like doing that night. I&#8217;m sure it can only help though! 

Harvest &#8211; thanks for the advice comparison if IUI meds and IVF meds &#8211; it&#8217;s good to know, from what I understood I thought it was be horrendously worse but as you say if the outcome is more positive then it&#8217;s worth it but you make me feel better about the symptoms as they don&#8217;t sound so bad. Good luck tomorrow!

Angieloo &#8211; has your husband dried fertilaid or any of the herbal/vitamins (sorry if you&#8217;ve already said he has)? Good luck anyway!

Titi &#8211; re the cramps, they are probably more symptoms of the meds &#8211; I feel like I&#8217;ve had constant cramps for months, literally &#8211; if it&#8217;s not the puregon injections and pre ovulation then it&#8217;s the trigger or pains after the IUI. Try not to worry (my favourite words!) and relax for the rest of the 2WW. I definitely wouldn&#8217;t BD anymore now.

Positive vibes and a lovely weekend to everyone! Enjoy some cake or nice treats!


----------



## CRC

By the way has anyone tried Chinese Herbs? I have read lots about how much they can help and just wondered if anyone has tried them or heard anything about them and if they are worth it/safe etc. Thanks!


----------



## Titi

CRC- I'm so glad you had a good date and have a nice weekend lined up. I really understand not wanting to jump into another round (I'm dreading having to do this again and probably one of the big reasons it took me so long to get started in first place) but I think your plan of doing one more, than an amazing holiday, then back is perfect!!!!!! Holidays really help during this....not only does it give you something to focus on and look forward to during the treatment, it is a great "booby prize" if it doesn't work and at least get to enjoy some life aside from ttc.

I am trying to get hubs to book a one night getaway for this month if our IUI doesn't work. I'm down to drinking only during the first day or so of AF and also have stopped doing exercise (besides from walking/yoga) during the 2ww.

I have never tried Chinese Drugs-tried just about everything else under the sun, except.

Thanks for clearing up my "ov" pains! : )


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeah, Titi, I was going to say last night and then promptly mushy-brained forgot.... I get lots of little weird cramps and feelings too, that would normally make me wonder what the heck is going on, but it must be the drugs.


Eh, and now we're on to a new page and I'm too lazy to go back and see the user name of who asked about the Chinese herbs (sorry for being so lazy, but I blame the hormones! :haha:) I have not taken chinese herbs. But I do go to acupuncture. I think some doctors are ok with it, and others probably aren't so progressive. You could ask your doctor what he thinks, and then see an acupucturist/herbalist and get some recommendations from them?

My acupuncturist wanted to start me on herbs but I wasn't quite ready for that, so he told me to eat a lot of shrimp. I've had shrimp 6 times this week alone! :haha:


----------



## azlissie

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend so far. My AF showed up today with the worst cramps I've ever had, but I've read that it's pretty common after having a laproscopy. At least now I can schedule my cd12 appointment, although since my cycle is normally 29 days I'm kind of tempted to make the appt for cd13. Anyone have any thoughts about that?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

What are they doing at that appointment? I've only had CD3 and 7DPO appointments for ones that had to be a specific time...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My RE schedules CD10 appts (for ultrasound to check follie size) ... then we normally do one more depending on what CD10 shows ;)


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Semen Collection for IUI.. HELP! (lubricant, special condom?)

Hi,
My husband and I have been ttc for 18 months. For 6 months we used clomid and timed intercourse. We also did three months of IUI. My nurse told me that it was okay to collect his semen sample from interrupted intercourse (i.e. unprotected sex, pulling out into cup).

I'm now going to a new office and they say that the sample must be collected via masturbation with no lubricant. This is just not going to happen for my husband.

I looked online and found that Preseed personal lubricant is "fertility friendly, safe for use while ttc" as it does not harm the sperm. Has anyone ever used this or heard of it?

I have also heard of a special condom for collecting the sample. Has anyone used this special condom? If so, is it comfortable? Has anyone used it in combination with the preseed?

Why can't we just collect the sample from intercourse with no protection? Can my cm cause harm to his sperm?

Thanks!


----------



## LittleBird

Titi said:


> Good luck LittleBird! What were your "stats" today at your apt? and did you do a 24 36 of 40 hour post trigger?

Well, DH had 10.5 million sperm, that's basically the only stat I ever remember to get. :) He had 6 million for IUI #1, and 12 million for IUI #2, and we really slacked off on the vitamins this time around, so I'm pretty happy with the results.

The trigger was 36-37 hours before the IUI this time. It was about 24 hours for IUI #1 and 22 hours for IUI #2, so this schedule was a little different, and I'm hoping that it gives us a better chance.


----------



## LittleBird

Titi said:


> I made DH BD me the same night of our IUI and again the next morning. We skipped yesterday and now I feel ov pains again (wtf???) and wondering if we should have kept going or if there is no way you ovulate later than 40 hours after trigger?

I really doubt you'd ovulate later than that. Plus, if you BD after the IUI, that sperm is going to live longer than the washed sperm. So even if you ovulate a little later, hopefully there are spermies hanging out in the right place.


----------



## LittleBird

CRC said:


> Little Bird  good luck. We never BD after  perhaps thats where we are going wrong. To be honest that is the last thing I feel like doing that night. Im sure it can only help though!

You know, I didn't BD after my first IUI, it seemed like my FS didn't think it would really make a difference and I definitely felt like crap. Plus, they talk about the risk of infection after the IUI and that was enough to turn me off to ANYTHING being up there for at least a few days! :haha:

But after talking with some of my BnB buddies, it seems like other doctors encourage/recommend BD the night after the IUI. If it increases the chances, why not? With IUI #2, DH and I got into a little argument the night of, so we didn't BD until the next morning. But this time, he was more cooperative.

I was joking around with him, trying to see if he's up for DTD again tonight. He said, "I thought I was done!" I told him, we may be done TTC for this cycle, but that doesn't mean I don't want to be with him. Unfortunately, he said he's retired until next cycle. We'll see about that! :winkwink:

It's definitely more fun when you're not aiming for TTC and you can just relax!


----------



## Titi

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Semen Collection for IUI.. HELP! (lubricant, special condom?)
> 
> Hi,
> My husband and I have been ttc for 18 months. For 6 months we used clomid and timed intercourse. We also did three months of IUI. My nurse told me that it was okay to collect his semen sample from interrupted intercourse (i.e. unprotected sex, pulling out into cup).
> 
> I'm now going to a new office and they say that the sample must be collected via masturbation with no lubricant. This is just not going to happen for my husband.
> 
> I looked online and found that Preseed personal lubricant is "fertility friendly, safe for use while ttc" as it does not harm the sperm. Has anyone ever used this or heard of it?
> 
> I have also heard of a special condom for collecting the sample. Has anyone used this special condom? If so, is it comfortable? Has anyone used it in combination with the preseed?
> 
> Why can't we just collect the sample from intercourse with no protection? Can my cm cause harm to his sperm?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi and welcome!

For us it was really our first choice to have our samples done by IC so we asked this and were told that for the Semen analysis we could but only with a special condom (and NO lubricant!) and for the IUI sample it must be collected via masturbation with no lubricant..

Even sperm friendly lubricants can throw off the tests they do and contaminate the sample for the SA, same with anything coming from the vagina. For the IUI-they need something very very pure as to not only collect the best sperm but it IUI is actually very different then regular sex via the canal and it's very dangerous for them to introduce ANYTHING besides pure washed sperm directly into your uterus.

We used the condom for the SA. It was a nightmare. It is a special condom they give you-it looks normal but there is absolutely NO type of lube so unrolling it AND putting it on was practically impossible and took about 15 super long minutes. Then it BROKE when DTD :doh:........so he ended up having to do it himself anyways.

Do you mind if I ask why this is a problem for DH? Is it a religious thing or embarrassment or what? I only ask so can help offer some suggestions. If he is super embarrassed then if you are close enough it's usually okay to get the sample at home-as long as it's within an hour-we just don't like to do this b/c we want it as fresh as possible. 

The room they have there has some magazines and diry videos I guess to help the guys if that could be his cup of tea. I know this is standard for a lot of the couples and not judgemental but DH and I did NOT want to conceive our baby to porn and we were allowed to go into the room together. TMI alert but I just wore a normal skirt and shirt with something naughty underneath and let dh look at me and I sort of bent over and let him kinda do his thing behind me and let him touch me and it REALLY helped him. Made it more of a couple thing to. Also have some religious solutions too, if you need. It is the worst part of the whole IUI I think.....but we tried to make it halfway like normal babymaking. Sorry for oversharing just hope it helps you.


----------



## augustluvers

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Semen Collection for IUI.. HELP! (lubricant, special condom?)
> 
> Hi,
> My husband and I have been ttc for 18 months. For 6 months we used clomid and timed intercourse. We also did three months of IUI. My nurse told me that it was okay to collect his semen sample from interrupted intercourse (i.e. unprotected sex, pulling out into cup).
> 
> I'm now going to a new office and they say that the sample must be collected via masturbation with no lubricant. This is just not going to happen for my husband.
> 
> I looked online and found that Preseed personal lubricant is "fertility friendly, safe for use while ttc" as it does not harm the sperm. Has anyone ever used this or heard of it?
> 
> I have also heard of a special condom for collecting the sample. Has anyone used this special condom? If so, is it comfortable? Has anyone used it in combination with the preseed?
> 
> Why can't we just collect the sample from intercourse with no protection? Can my cm cause harm to his sperm?
> 
> Thanks!

I had these same questions back when I got my first IUI... because my husband will not masturbate, he's been taught from an early age that it was wrong (Christianity Based Religion) and therefore he has never tried it before. What we do is this:

I lay on my stomach, on my bed, and he gets on top naked. Almost like 'dry humping' but it's the only way he gets turned on enough to ejaculate for the IUI sample. We use no lube and obviously he doesn't get inside of me. 

I hope you guys work something out :hugs:


----------



## Titi

augustluvers that's nice of you to share that as another suggestion! Hmmm I might even pose that one to my dh!


----------



## augustluvers

Titi said:


> augustluvers that's nice of you to share that as another suggestion! Hmmm I might even pose that one to my dh!

I'm telling you, even the Doctor was like... "oh, that's different, but it works," lol 

As for me these days:

My second scan is tomorrow morning at 7:15am. I've been testing with OPKs since friday and today it looks almost positive, (the internet cheapie ones do, but the clearblue digital is still negative) I'm really hoping that taking Clomid a second time during this cycle helps! I can't wait for my next IUI


----------



## angieloo

augustluvers said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Semen Collection for IUI.. HELP! (lubricant, special condom?)
> 
> Hi,
> My husband and I have been ttc for 18 months. For 6 months we used clomid and timed intercourse. We also did three months of IUI. My nurse told me that it was okay to collect his semen sample from interrupted intercourse (i.e. unprotected sex, pulling out into cup).
> 
> I'm now going to a new office and they say that the sample must be collected via masturbation with no lubricant. This is just not going to happen for my husband.
> 
> I looked online and found that Preseed personal lubricant is "fertility friendly, safe for use while ttc" as it does not harm the sperm. Has anyone ever used this or heard of it?
> 
> I have also heard of a special condom for collecting the sample. Has anyone used this special condom? If so, is it comfortable? Has anyone used it in combination with the preseed?
> 
> Why can't we just collect the sample from intercourse with no protection? Can my cm cause harm to his sperm?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I had these same questions back when I got my first IUI... because my husband will not masturbate, he's been taught from an early age that it was wrong (Christianity Based Religion) and therefore he has never tried it before. What we do is this:
> 
> I lay on my stomach, on my bed, and he gets on top naked. Almost like 'dry humping' but it's the only way he gets turned on enough to ejaculate for the IUI sample. We use no lube and obviously he doesn't get inside of me.
> 
> I hope you guys work something out :hugs:Click to expand...



We tried something like this for the S/A and it worked really well:thumbup:


Tomorrow is my first appointment with my new Dr. Hopefull everything goes really well and we start in TWO weeks! I cannot wait. I keep telling myself that it probably won't happen the first time, but it has to happen to some people right :):) My real hope is that it takes within four tried, we'll see

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls,

Just got back from my follie scan... IUI is not going to happen this month. I have two 9mm on my right side and 2 10mm on the left. I was sent away with the instructions to call back in 14 days if the :witch: hasn't shown... I'm devasated and heartbroken and I feel like a huge failure as a woman and a wife, and I'm upset that these stupid tears and this treatment gets the best of me. I hate this all around. 

Last cycle my follies were 10mm on cd12 and by cd14 they were 22mm... so even though I'm not getting an IUI done, I will be doing the manbo dance all week, just in case I do ovulate. But right now, my hope at this working this month, has completely vanished.


----------



## Titi

augustluvers-oh no hun! I can see how you are completely gutted.......It's so unfair. You are NOT a failure!!!!!!! Don't think that...you have no control over any of this. Sending lots of love.


----------



## augustluvers

Thanky you TITI :hugs:

I just hate these mornings


----------



## Titi

:hugs: :hugs:.......I know.....this is so hard. This is even worse than AF too b/c you can't even have a glass of wine (or 5). :(. Hang in there-miracles happen and usually in months you think you're out!!!! FX'd!!! :dust:


----------



## Round2

Augustluvers, I'm so sorry. I'll be you are devestated. I agree though, you should continue to BD, those follies could easily catch-up. Maybe you'll catch an egg the old fashioned way!

All your 'alternative' methods were very interesting. I don't think we're going to have a problem, buty I'll keep them in mind just in caase. Ugghhh, the things you do/share when TTC!

AFM, I'm on my second day of injections. So far so good. The needle doesn't hurt, but the medicine burns a little after it's injected. No side effects yet.


----------



## augustluvers

Titi ~ I'm a wine cooler kind of girl, :haha: or a fruity fruit Bacardi drink girl, :haha: Wine isn't sweet enough for me :wacko: but on the holidays my house is like the wine shop or something, between my brothers and father, forget it, it's wine country! (Ps... I'm puertorican so bacardi is our drink! :haha:) Anyways, I do hope I ovulate and that I can do this naturale this cycle.

Round2~ thank you :hugs: Good luck with those injections. I was told by a few people that the injections help more with follicle stimulation rather than the Clomid pills.


----------



## Titi

augustluvers said:


> Titi ~ I'm a wine cooler kind of girl, :haha: or a fruity fruit Bacardi drink girl, :haha: Wine isn't sweet enough for me :wacko: but on the holidays my house is like the wine shop or something, between my brothers and father, forget it, it's wine country! (Ps... I'm puertorican so bacardi is our drink! :haha:) Anyways, I do hope I ovulate and that I can do this naturale this cycle.
> 
> Round2~ thank you :hugs: Good luck with those injections. I was told by a few people that the injections help more with follicle stimulation rather than the Clomid pills.

oh no....you shouldn't have told me you are Puerto Rican......I am obsessed with Latin food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, while we were NTNP in Miami in Sept. I got hooked on bacardi 151 mixed with fresh lemonade!! Just b/c the drinks are SOOOOOO expensive in South Beach wanted something that would pack a punch in a small quanity so we could take some homemade stuff with us to the beach!


----------



## augustluvers

I do Swarwberry Barcadi with fresh lemonade and BAM! Awesome drink! Homemade drinks are sometimes better because you can put what you like and how much you like in it. I just saw that you are in Florida! I used to live in Riverview, which is right out side of Tampa. We used to go down to Miami in the summers, I love the beach there!

Also, I forgot to mention that the FS doctor said that my uterus lining was 'thin' so I don't think he believe I can concieve and have the baby implant. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

Miami Beach is definitely my favorite place in FL. Where are you know? 
I forget but weren't you doing Clomid? CLomid definitely thins the lining where injectibles aren't supposed to. Also-I have been drinking red raspberry leaf tea and getting nice thick lining. It's supposed to really help with that!


----------



## augustluvers

I'm back in New Jersey now, I'm a south jersey girl without the jersey shore drama :haha: But Florida will always be my home and DH and I are actually planning on moving down again after I'm done with my Master's program at school.

Yes I'm on Clomid. I took 100mg cd 3-7 and then another 150mg on days 12-16... so that could be why it's so thin this cycle.


----------



## Titi

Are you financially able to do injectables next cycle? Not only do they produce more/larger follices but you won't have the lining worries, hopefully (and esp. try that tea!) we'll get you there!!!

I'm originally from NH-I miss NE but also like some things here a lot too. Would you move back to same area? We are in Cape Coral-I really wish we were on the east coast though.


----------



## maureenmarsh

I'm waiting To do my iui right now, I'm cd 16 today and on cd12 ultrasound my biggest follie was only a 12mm so before they do the iui today they wanted to do another ultrasound, I just got done with the ultrasound and my dominant follie was a little over 20mm, this is good right? I have had blazing positive opk yesterday and today, my iui will be within the next 30 minutes and I so hope the timing is right, does anyone else know what size their follie was on day of ovluation, everytime I post here nobody ever replys to ne and I've been posing here since the beginning of this thread, please please add me to you list


----------



## augustluvers

I believe that I only have a co-pay for the injectables, just like I do for the Clomid and Ovidrel. I will definetly be asking about it on my October 14th appointment, it's worth a try, you know. ANd I'm going to get that tea too..

I'm thinking of moving to Tampa, my oldest brother (who's my best friend) lives there, and it would be nice to live near him. But I also love Naples and Fort Lauderdale. I have been to Cape Coral a few times, we have a family friend there. 

I like the four seasons here but I love the warm weather from Florida.


----------



## augustluvers

maureen ~ Mine were 20 and 21mm the day that I trigger/which also happened to be the day I ovulated.


----------



## maureenmarsh

Thanks august, that makes me feel good that I'm at a good average number for this iui


----------



## Mrs C P

Hello everyone

how are you all doing?


HI Round2 - oh yes, i get that sometimes, not all the time but it burns and is a bit itchy, oh the things we go through. good to see you arent having any problem with the injections or have you got DH to do them for you?

HI August, i agree with everyone else, you still have time, and defo get BD, I had nothing - less than 10mm then all of a sudden, 2 days later I had a 17mm

Hi titi, the OV pains are probably not OV pains, not sure what they are as in both my IUIs ive had exactly the same and have stressed that it might OHSS but its not, it might just be the lining thickening, thats what i keep telling myself. have the OV pains gone away now?

Hi Maureen, mine were 17mm 5 days before the IUI and the 1st one was about 20mm i think, yours sound great, fingers crossed for you!! 

as for me, Im 3dpo (IUI) and loads of (sorry, TMI alert) CM!! whats that all about? surely shouldnt be appearing anymore!!
anyway, got FS appointment on wednesday to set up IVF - excited!!! they have taken blood from DH for HIV, HEP B and C but couldnt get any out of me that day - im a really difficult bleeder - so they are going to try on the day of my IVF discussion.

one thing though, DH has go right off sex!! unbelievable!! :growlmad: anyone elses DH not up for it?


----------



## Titi

maureenmarsh said:


> I'm waiting To do my iui right now, I'm cd 16 today and on cd12 ultrasound my biggest follie was only a 12mm so before they do the iui today they wanted to do another ultrasound, I just got done with the ultrasound and my dominant follie was a little over 20mm, this is good right? I have had blazing positive opk yesterday and today, my iui will be within the next 30 minutes and I so hope the timing is right, does anyone else know what size their follie was on day of ovluation, everytime I post here nobody ever replys to ne and I've been posing here since the beginning of this thread, please please add me to you list

Hi hun-that's very good. They normally don't measure the follies on the actual day of the IUI for many people, but follies typically grow about 1mm, sometimes 2 mm per day and my check 40 hours before my IUI I had 18, 19, and 19 sized follies so you are perfect!


----------



## augustluvers

Mrs. C. P. ~~~ OMG me too... last cycle I went from under 10mm to 20mm in 3 days!!!! :wacko: And good luck with your IVF appoitnment, hopefully you get pregnant now and won't need to go to IVF.


----------



## maureenmarsh

Now I'm worried the ultrasound tech just said it was over 20mm but didn't tell me how much over, it was 23mm, is that too big? My next biggest is about a 17, my doc says either one could ovluate, we are doing the iui in 10 minutes


----------



## augustluvers

You should be great to go sweetie... they say anything above 16 is good. Ideally over 20mm, 23 is great, I had one at 22.4mm


----------



## Mrs C P

augustluvers said:


> Mrs. C. P. ~~~ OMG me too... last cycle I went from under 10mm to 20mm in 3 days!!!! :wacko: And good luck with your IVF appoitnment, hopefully you get pregnant now and won't need to go to IVF.

ah thanks hon, fingers crossed, consultants cost is GBP 180 so if i do get BFP, thats all I'll lose, cheaper than GBP 4k which is the cost i'll be facing if IUI doesnt work.

good luck to you too :dust:


----------



## Mrs C P

maureenmarsh said:


> Now I'm worried the ultrasound tech just said it was over 20mm but didn't tell me how much over, it was 23mm, is that too big? My next biggest is about a 17, my doc says either one could ovluate, we are doing the iui in 10 minutes

dont worry, you have great sized follies. good luck with your IUI today :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Mrs C P said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> Hi titi, the OV pains are probably not OV pains, not sure what they are as in both my IUIs ive had exactly the same and have stressed that it might OHSS but its not, it might just be the lining thickening, thats what i keep telling myself. have the OV pains gone away now?
> 
> as for me, Im 3dpo (IUI) and loads of (sorry, TMI alert) CM!! whats that all about? surely shouldnt be appearing anymore!!
> 
> 
> one thing though, DH has go right off sex!! unbelievable!! :growlmad: anyone elses DH not up for it?

Thanks hun! we are soooo close-I'm 5dpo...7 past trigger so I tested the hcg today and it's negative-all out! Yesterday morning was the last day I had what felt like my normal ov pains (always in my left side by my ovary). I had some other crampys but nothing I'd probably even notice if I wasn't on alert for it. My actual IUI was so easy (didnt even spot or anything) that I don't think it's that.

I still have creamy cm but I tend to have that pretty much up until a day or so before af shows but I don't have tons of it. The only thing "up there" that seems any different is my cervix is still very high up and I think it generally usually drops but I was crap with checking cp and opening so I never recorded it much.

My DH was an ALL STAR this cycle but A. it's our first cycle back to actual ttc after taking 9 months NTNP in year two. Also, we are totally self pay so he really is motivated by the cost and not wanting to have to do additional cycles!!! When we used to naturally ttc after a few days of BD there were occasions where I couldn't get him to do it again ("I'm tired") and oh those times would make me insane lady! Remind him that THE only part he has to do for all this is have an orgasm!!!! Pretty lucky the blokes are!!!! We have to be medicated to the point where we are hormonal bloated nightmares, gain weight, have dildo cams and speculums and catheters stuck in us, get SHOTS, have to deal with a PERIOD when we don't get pg or have nine months of more bloating and pain and then CHILDBIRTH if it does work-I tell my dh the least he can do is enjoy some sexual pleasure!!!!!


----------



## Mrs C P

:happydance: YAY!!! HCG is out!!! fantastic, are you going to keep testing each day or are you going to try to wait? i flippin hate this bit, thankfully am soooooo busy with work that I hope it will fly by. have you got any plans over the tww to keep yourself busy? any tips welcome :laugh2:

I know!! you would think that they would be happy as they are usually up for it all the time anyway. My DH does appreciate that we ladies have to go through sooooo much, and he's sympathetic, however, hes explained that having to have :sex: because we HAVE to has taken the enjoyment out of it. NEVER before TTC have i been presented with a softy :rofl: think hes glad we are doing IUI for that reason. 

I'll be glad when its all over and we can get back to normal.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

If everything checks out ok this week ... I start Lupron in 3 days! I'm am NOT looking forward to these next 3 weeks! 

https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/confused/3d-paranoid.gif


----------



## Titi

ha I know! My Dh is sympathetic too....but I don't think he really "gets it" sometimes. We still try and make BD fun it's just hard the times you have to go so many times in a row-so he's inclined to just sort of hurry it along the final 1 or 2 bds of a fertile period. But the seriousness of our situation, and the cost has made him pretty much do whatever is needed this time.

I'm totally testing. I can cope way more with a string of constant bfns then waiting a 2 weeks with my hopes up and getting af. I probably won't start before 9dpo though, unless I just need to see extra negatives, emotionally.


----------



## Titi

PS Mrs CP are you testing?

PCOSMomToOne-eeeeeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs C P

Pcos yay!!!:happydance: great that progress is being made 

Titi, no I'm not going to test because it makes me too neurotic, although your view on it is brilliant! I'm just going to keep busy and avoid the pharmacy - well try to...... I expect I will give in and test in my second week as I drive myself crazy with symptom spotting :wacko:


----------



## adroplet

maureenmarsh said:


> I'm waiting To do my iui right now, I'm cd 16 today and on cd12 ultrasound my biggest follie was only a 12mm so before they do the iui today they wanted to do another ultrasound, I just got done with the ultrasound and my dominant follie was a little over 20mm, this is good right? I have had blazing positive opk yesterday and today, my iui will be within the next 30 minutes and I so hope the timing is right, does anyone else know what size their follie was on day of ovluation, everytime I post here nobody ever replys to ne and I've been posing here since the beginning of this thread, please please add me to you list

Maureen, my md will go ahead with IUI if follies are 18 or over. a 20 is super! Mine have gone all the way up to 22 on cd13.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies! I have been a little MIA recently, had my ER yesterday, they got 6 eggs and 5 have fertilized. So excited for ET on either Wednesday or Friday. 
PCOS good news on starting dr finally!
August so sorry about your cycle being cancelled, hope the old fashioned bd works!
Titi and mrs cp just a few more days till u test? I have my FX for you ladies.
Maureen sounds like ur iui was perfectly timed, GL to you!
Hi everyone else, sorry if I missed you. Now I have lots of time to keep caught up with you ladies, I am kinda stuck on the couch :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

maureenmarsh said:


> everytime I post here nobody ever replys to ne and I've been posing here since the beginning of this thread, please please add me to you list

Maureen, don't feel bad. This thread is pretty unwelcoming and a bit snotty for some reason, it's not you. Yeah, I said it.

Best of luck with your IUI!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I never thought anyone was unwelcoming ... maybe a bit pre-occupied with their treatment. But unfortunately, I am very guilty of this as well. 

I do log on every day and read up on everyone's progress but sometimes I do not have time to write everyone back. I geniunely hope to see everyone get their BFP ... and I get super excited for the girls. Hence why I still come to this thread even though we haven't actively been ttc for almost 2 months due to hormone issues. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!! Many hugs to all.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I never thought anyone was unwelcoming ... maybe a bit pre-occupied with their treatment. But unfortunately, I am very guilty of this as well.
> 
> I do log on every day and read up on everyone's progress but sometimes I do not have time to write everyone back. I geniunely hope to see everyone get their BFP ... and I get super excited for the girls. Hence why I still come to this thread even though we haven't actively been ttc for almost 2 months due to hormone issues.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!! Many hugs to all.

I am going to agree with PCOS on this one ..... Even though I said 2 weeks ago I was going to give it up I have checked everyday to see how people are doing. A lot of the time I'm checking in while at work so I don't have a lot of time to personally address everyone but it is not that I'm not thinking of everyone or by the time I have read through 5 pages of messages I forget what I have read at the start and may only personally address the last few posts. I don't think it should EVER be taken personally.

JanetPlanet - I'm sorry you have found the thread to be unwelcoming!


----------



## augustluvers

Maureen ~ What post are you talking about? I know that I have replied to every post you have put on here today. :hugs: 

Janet ~ I don't think anyone on here is snotty, I too have posted once or twice with no reply, sometimes post aren't seen or someone else will post at the same time, but it is definetly not intentional. These girls are great, supportive and encouraging, and again, not a bit snotty. I'm really sorry you feel that way, and that you give this thread a second chance :hugs:

LIKE PCOS & SPRINGY have said, it is not intentional and it should never be take personally... I know that for me I usually just log on, post my update, read a little and then I'm out. Every once in a while I'll go through and post a long message with everyone included but life gets busy, and sometimes it just can't be done.


----------



## Harvest2009

JanetPlanet said:


> maureenmarsh said:
> 
> 
> everytime I post here nobody ever replys to ne and I've been posing here since the beginning of this thread, please please add me to you list
> 
> Maureen, don't feel bad. This thread is pretty unwelcoming and a bit snotty for some reason, it's not you. Yeah, I said it.
> 
> Best of luck with your IUI!Click to expand...

So much for supportive! Sorry you feel this way Janet, but I have to disagree. I have always answered your posts when I have seen them. Now more than ever we need positivity ladies, none of this silly cattyness!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I wasn't talking about you Harvest. You're very sweet. :flower:


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey Springy - happy to hear you're still out there :)

Janet/Maureen - sorry if I've made either of you feel that way. I get very preoccupied with my cycle (sometimes a little crazy obsessed). I do wish all of us a BFP!


----------



## Titi

Mrs C P said:


> Pcos yay!!!:happydance: great that progress is being made
> 
> Titi, no I'm not going to test because it makes me too neurotic, although your view on it is brilliant! I'm just going to keep busy and avoid the pharmacy - well try to...... I expect I will give in and test in my second week as I drive myself crazy with symptom spotting :wacko:

I agree, it's totally different with each person-and sometimes each cycle. There are cycles when I couldn't bear to test........and cycles like this one where I think I'll feel best testing...of course-we'll see how I truly feel when they turn out to be bfns.....huh. ? I'm driving myself more neurotic temping. In fact the last two nights I keep waking up every hour (NOT good for temping) hoping it's time to see what the next temp will be :nope:


----------



## Titi

Harvest2009 said:


> So much for supportive! Sorry you feel this way Janet, but I have to disagree. I have always answered your posts when I have seen them. Now more than ever we need positivity ladies, none of this silly cattyness!

I agree with this 100%.....hopefully I can offer support to anyone who needs it.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

uh. ... yeah.... so. uh. Hi everyone. :wave: 

Well. I guess for those that don't feel it's a welcoming kind of thread, there are plenty out there that you might like better. It's a big site. Plenty of choices. Lots of wonderful ladies everywhere. :shrug:

I think we've all explained why we can't respond to every single post. 


And now, as I tend to do, I've completely forgotten everything else I was going to respond to. Too scatterbrained for my own good these days. Looking forward to a break from the hormones! :wacko:

So, have a wonderful night ladies. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## kissyfacelala

JanetPlanet said:


> maureenmarsh said:
> 
> 
> everytime I post here nobody ever replys to ne and I've been posing here since the beginning of this thread, please please add me to you list
> 
> Maureen, don't feel bad. This thread is pretty unwelcoming and a bit snotty for some reason, it's not you. Yeah, I said it.
> 
> Best of luck with your IUI!Click to expand...

excuse me???? who do you think you are? we are here to support each other and get each other through the ups and downs of TTC.

I read every post everyday of this thread and have never seen such a group of friendly and supportive ladies...I may not respond to all the posts but I wish everyone well and am not judgmental of any one not posting or responding!

you have no right to come on here and post such negativity and be so not understanding and unsupportive! the world does not revolve around one of us only...it revolves around all of us as a united group of ladies who just want to get pregnant and understand each other's challenges! to be honest I think you owe all of us an apology! TTC is hard enough without having to read such rubbish!


----------



## maureenmarsh

I am soooo sorry if I started something by saying that I don't get many responses, I really didn't mean to get things stirred up, I'm not a mean person and I apologize if offended anyone on this thread, it was so not my intension , again I'm sorry if I upset anyone,


----------



## SquirrelGirl

At the risk of being bitchy and pointing fingers in one direction, I don't think people are upset with you Maureen... It was one response to your response that got people riled up. :hugs:

We're all probably a bit touchy from the hormones. At least that's what I use as a scapegoat for just about anything nowadays. Don't feel like cleaning. It's the hormones! Don't feel like talking to my hubby. It's the hormones! Really don't feel like going to work.... well, that's just how I feel all the time! :haha:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> At the risk of being bitchy and pointing fingers in one direction, I don't think people are upset with you Maureen... It was one response to your response that got people riled up. :hugs:
> 
> We're all probably a bit touchy from the hormones. At least that's what I use as a scapegoat for just about anything nowadays. Don't feel like cleaning. It's the hormones! Don't feel like talking to my hubby. It's the hormones! Really don't feel like going to work.... well, that's just how I feel all the time! :haha:

Agree with you SquirrelGril on all facets of this post :) 

Dam hormones!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

So how's the weather? LOL


----------



## Touch the Sky

LOL pcos!! :rofl:


----------



## azlissie

Good evening, ladies!! Looks like we've had a little excitement going on lately 

August, congrats on getting 5 eggs fertilized! I'll be kmfx'd for your ET later this week.

Maureen, as some of the ladies have said before, sometimes we have to just put our faith in our RE and trust that he/she knows what they're doing and wouldn't lead us astray. In some ways, I think having sooo much information available 24/7 makes us stress out more than we really have to.

AFM, I'm starting 100mg of Clomid tonight - I'm on cd3. I've got an appt for cd12 next Wednesday so we'll see what's going on then.

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww - lots of :dust: :dust: for everyone!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> LOL pcos!! :rofl:

Touch how r u? Have a scan yet? Any ms?


----------



## angieloo

Well I had my dr apt and we are a GO for Iui this month on the 18th :) like the new dr too- very good day for sure!


----------



## Springy

angieloo said:


> Well I had my dr apt and we are a GO for Iui this month on the 18th :) like the new dr too- very good day for sure!

YAY! Being happy with your Dr is KEY!!


----------



## maureenmarsh

Ok Ladies here are my OPK"S, I'm worried that my iui yesterday might have been pointless, In The first photo the top 2 tests we day before IUI ( 2 days ago Sunday ) The bottom 2 are from day of iui ( Yesyerday ) and the next photo is what I took today ( Day after IUI ), I have no idea when i'm gonna ovluate, 3 Days of Positives have me worried, Is This normal??? Do I count my 24-36 Hours from the first positive or todays positive?

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/test2.jpg

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/test1-2.jpg


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hmmm they all look so positive to me. I'm really not sure. 

Having a trigger shot takes the guess work out of the ovulation time. Does your doctor do trigger shots??


----------



## Titi

Hi hun-I wouldn't say those are three days of positives-opks are diff. then hpts and to be a positive for lh surge the second line has to be AS dark or darker than the control. The two bottom ones don't look positive at all to me. From what I can see it looks like you got your surge the day before IUI. Anyhow-the rule is as soon as you see the true positive you will generally ov 12-36 hours after the FIRST. It's possible the surge wasn't until IUI morning-that one does look darkest in the pics-but if that is the case you could still have ov'd that day and you could have ov'd all day long (if you had multiple follies to rupture) and the egg is still safe for 12+ hours after that. 

Hope this helps-maybe some others will chip in on what they think.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OH yes, I totally forgot ... Titi reminded me .... if you have multiple follicles they can release at different times hence giving you more than one surge!! GOOD catch Titi!!


----------



## maureenmarsh

Thanks ladies, That does help, I guess this is a learning process:shrug:


----------



## LittleBird

Man, I don't check in for a day and I come back to 5 pages! :haha:

August, sorry the IUI was cancelled. I think taking two large rounds of Clomid in one cycle might have something to do with the lining. I had a couple of Clomid cycles, but then switched to Femara more recently and it doesn't have the same issues with lining that Clomid has. But my FS said she might want me to go back to Clomid because she's not seeing the response she wants from Femara... so I don't know.  In past cycles, I took baby aspirin and also Super B-Complex to help with the lining, but I was so disappointed from the past three cycles that I decided to be a brat and just take Flintstones Sour Gummies. Hey, I'm doing the best I can! :)

With regard to all the ruckus about responsiveness and support on this thread, I wonder if it has something to do with the hormones. In general, I used to post a lot more on BnB when I was TTC the natural way. The past few cycles of meds and injections and IUIs have really taken a toll and I have had to step back from BnB a little because I just get so worked up every cycle. I took about three weeks off last cycle because we were NTNP and I felt like I had to get my life back. We have to be kind to one another. This is craziness that we're putting our bodies through, whether we're doing IUI or IVF!

Actually, I was just chatting with my pastor and explaining to him that I feel completely lost. I haven't been to church in months, I feel like my life is on hold while TTC and on top of that, the school year and new routines have begun and we're building a house. I read about all of you and I worry that I'm the only one who can't get my act together. I feel like my life is spinning out of control. He seemed concerned and offered to have lunch with me next week. :)

You all seem to be so balanced and relaxed about IUIs and IVFs, but even if you're 1/10th as crazy as me right now, I can understand not remembering to post or even if you post, forgetting who all you wanted to respond to. So, I hope everyone here makes great progress in their TTC journeys and I will be excited to celebrate the next round of BFPs with the lucky ones, and give virtual hugs to the ones who go on to a new cycle. I guess when it comes to those of us on this thread, we're in it for the long haul. We have to be as positive as we can for one another.


----------



## Harvest2009

well said littlebird, all we can do is support each other and be nice to one another :)
I hope that you can find some balance and feel like yourself again, it is not easy with all this crazy TTC stuff but hang in there!


----------



## usamom

angieloo said:


> Well I had my dr apt and we are a GO for Iui this month on the 18th :) like the new dr too- very good day for sure!

Congrats! It's always nice to have a dr that makes us confident.. Best of luck to yoU!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> LOL pcos!! :rofl:
> 
> Touch how r u? Have a scan yet? Any ms?Click to expand...

I'm good! First ultrasound is Monday. My beta yesterday was 8,184. No ms yet, and I'm hoping it stays that way! I'm just exhausted.

Well said littlebird!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

angieloo said:


> Well I had my dr apt and we are a GO for Iui this month on the 18th :) like the new dr too- very good day for sure!

Good luck!


----------



## Round2

Hi Happy Bunny, I was on 100mg of clomid for 4 months. I always ovulated on CD14. Before that I usually ovulated C12-CD16. My LP was much longer too, went from 11 days to 16. Hope that helps!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Round2 said:


> Hi Happy Bunny, I was on 100mg of clomid for 4 months. I always ovulated on CD14. Before that I usually ovulated C12-CD16. My LP was much longer too, went from 11 days to 16. Hope that helps!

Thank you Round 2. The last time I only got 50 mg and for some reason the Dr increased it. With 50 mg I ovulate on CD21 and I was just concern on missing ovulation. I have my second scan on Friday. FX's we have some good size follies!


----------



## LittleBird

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.

When I took 50mg, it actually made me ovulate a day late. When I took 100mg, I ended up doing an IUI so the trigger caused ovulation, but it was the latest IUI I have had so far, so I would bet that without the trigger it would have been late like the previous cycle. My FS seemed to think that the late ovulation was a sign that it wasn't working as she'd hoped.


----------



## Springy

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.

I did 2 months at 100 mg and 1 month at 150 mg and all of my clomid months have caused me to ovulate earlier, however, it was triggered ovulation so maybe it would have been later if they had let me go on my own. It didn't affect my luteal phase at all - my overall cycle was shorter because of the ovulation that occurred sooner!


----------



## usamom

Springy said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.
> 
> I did 2 months at 100 mg and 1 month at 150 mg and all of my clomid months have caused me to ovulate earlier, however, it was triggered ovulation so maybe it would have been later if they had let me go on my own. It didn't affect my luteal phase at all - my overall cycle was shorter because of the ovulation that occurred sooner!Click to expand...

My experience was the same as Springy's... I ovulated earlier with a trigger (based on my follicle size)- with a luteal phase that was exactly the same.... My RE increased my clomid dosage when I didn't have a good number of follicles with the lower dose. She thought that increasing it would give me some "additional" mature follicles.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

LittleBird said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.
> 
> When I took 50mg, it actually made me ovulate a day late. When I took 100mg, I ended up doing an IUI so the trigger caused ovulation, but it was the latest IUI I have had so far, so I would bet that without the trigger it would have been late like the previous cycle. My FS seemed to think that the late ovulation was a sign that it wasn't working as she'd hoped.Click to expand...

Thank you LittleBird, my breast are tender and I'm worry that I'll ovulate before my appointment. I do have a trigger shot and since I seem to ovulate on CD21 the Dr made my appointment on CD15. I have DH on overtime mode just in case. Thank you again.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Springy said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.
> 
> I did 2 months at 100 mg and 1 month at 150 mg and all of my clomid months have caused me to ovulate earlier, however, it was triggered ovulation so maybe it would have been later if they had let me go on my own. It didn't affect my luteal phase at all - my overall cycle was shorter because of the ovulation that occurred sooner!Click to expand...

Thank you Springy. I've never been really good about OPK's but I'm thinking about giving them a try just in case.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

usamom said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.
> 
> I did 2 months at 100 mg and 1 month at 150 mg and all of my clomid months have caused me to ovulate earlier, however, it was triggered ovulation so maybe it would have been later if they had let me go on my own. It didn't affect my luteal phase at all - my overall cycle was shorter because of the ovulation that occurred sooner!Click to expand...
> 
> My experience was the same as Springy's... I ovulated earlier with a trigger (based on my follicle size)- with a luteal phase that was exactly the same.... My RE increased my clomid dosage when I didn't have a good number of follicles with the lower dose. She thought that increasing it would give me some "additional" mature follicles.Click to expand...

Thank you usamom. Congratulations!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LittleBird, that was an awesome post a page or two back.... :thumbup:

I will say I was hesitant to come back in here thinking it was still going to be distressing, but so glad we've moved on! :friends: Infertiles must be the nicest people in the world. Maybe if we started being bitchier...... LMAO!


----------



## LittleBird

SquirrelGirl said:


> LittleBird, that was an awesome post a page or two back.... :thumbup:
> 
> I will say I was hesitant to come back in here thinking it was still going to be distressing, but so glad we've moved on! :friends: Infertiles must be the nicest people in the world. Maybe if we started being bitchier...... LMAO!

Puhleeze -- we're so nice in here. I have seen the cattiness of ladies in some other threads and this is tame in comparison. When they come in and lock down the thread, then you know we've gone too far. :haha:


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
> Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)

woooohoooooo!!!! best of luck tomorrow! xxxxxxxxx for you! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
> Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)

OMG, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
> Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)

How exciting! Good Luck Harvest!:happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

good luck harvest! sending lots of PMA your way!! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LOL, Littlebird. I just hate conflict. It stresses me out! :wacko:

YAY!!!! HARVEST!!!!!!!!!! Goooooooooooooood luck!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
> Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)

Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## angieloo

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
> Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)


1oot Woot!! That is awesome! Hoping for your BFP this month:)


----------



## augustluvers

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
> Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)

Awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.

Hey there Happybunny, 

I took 100mg my first cycle of IUI... I took it from cycle day 3-7 and ovulated on cycle day 15. If you check my chart out, you might be able to see last months chart.

As for this current cycle, however, I took 100mg cycle days 3-7 with not success, so I was given another 150mg a day from cycle day 12-16 and still nothing. But sometimes that happens. 

I hope you ovulate though, and yes Clomid can give some serious breast tenderness :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

So I haven't been on here in two days, too afraid of what I might see :haha: but I'm glad we are all much better and moving on. 

PCOS ~ The weather's nice and bright for once this week :coolio: No literally, it's been raining everyday but for once the sun is out and it's warm again :happydance:

Titi ~ how are you coming along in your tww? 

Harvest ~ like I said before, awesome news, and I hope your transfer goes perfectly! :hugs:

Maureen ~ Sweetie, no one is upset with you :hugs: How did your IUI go?

Touch ~ I can't wait for you to go to your first ultrasound, I bet you are so excited! :happydance:

If I missed anyone, I'm truly sorry, I've got TTC brain and I can't seem to remember anything else :haha:

As for me ~ no ovulation yet, monitor still reading HIGH and opk this morning was lighter than the one from two days ago. :shrug: oh well... On the bright side, I passed my mid-term exam for my master's class, and yesterday I turned in my first paper (25 pages long :wacko: ) 

How's everyone today?


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
> Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)

VERY excited for you Harvest!!!! Hope the transfer goes smoothly today and eat lots of pineapple cores in the next few days :) Sending you TONS of sticky dust!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

LittleBird said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> LittleBird, that was an awesome post a page or two back.... :thumbup:
> 
> I will say I was hesitant to come back in here thinking it was still going to be distressing, but so glad we've moved on! :friends: Infertiles must be the nicest people in the world. Maybe if we started being bitchier...... LMAO!
> 
> Puhleeze -- we're so nice in here. I have seen the cattiness of ladies in some other threads and this is tame in comparison. When they come in and lock down the thread, then you know we've gone too far. :haha:Click to expand...

Wow they actually lock down threads?!


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> So I haven't been on here in two days, too afraid of what I might see :haha: but I'm glad we are all much better and moving on.
> 
> PCOS ~ The weather's nice and bright for once this week :coolio: No literally, it's been raining everyday but for once the sun is out and it's warm again :happydance:
> 
> Titi ~ how are you coming along in your tww?
> 
> Harvest ~ like I said before, awesome news, and I hope your transfer goes perfectly! :hugs:
> 
> Maureen ~ Sweetie, no one is upset with you :hugs: How did your IUI go?
> 
> Touch ~ I can't wait for you to go to your first ultrasound, I bet you are so excited! :happydance:
> 
> If I missed anyone, I'm truly sorry, I've got TTC brain and I can't seem to remember anything else :haha:
> 
> As for me ~ no ovulation yet, monitor still reading HIGH and opk this morning was lighter than the one from two days ago. :shrug: oh well... On the bright side, I passed my mid-term exam for my master's class, and yesterday I turned in my first paper (25 pages long :wacko: )
> 
> How's everyone today?

August I hear you ... it has been miserable and rainy for almost a week straight with cold temperatures! Today it is gorgeous and sunny and back up to almost summer like temperatures :) I'm loving it!! 

Congrat's on the midterm and the first paper! I have one due this weekend, only 3 to 5 pages so of course I have procrastinated and not started it yet ;)

Titi, Maureen & Harvest - HOPE your TWWs fly by!!! (and anyone else in the TWW I have missed!!)

PCOS - how is the Lupron going???


----------



## augustluvers

SPRINGY ~ Thankx... and believe me... I had all the information but I only just sat down to write the actual paper yesterday, the day it was due! :wacko::haha: I work best under pressure, lol ... and I procrastinate so much that my first app on my Ipad was iprocrastinate! :rofl::rofl:

Good luck on your paper :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

augustluvers said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.
> 
> Hey there Happybunny,
> 
> I took 100mg my first cycle of IUI... I took it from cycle day 3-7 and ovulated on cycle day 15. If you check my chart out, you might be able to see last months chart.
> 
> As for this current cycle, however, I took 100mg cycle days 3-7 with not success, so I was given another 150mg a day from cycle day 12-16 and still nothing. But sometimes that happens.
> 
> I hope you ovulate though, and yes Clomid can give some serious breast tenderness :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Augustluvers. I'm just afraid of missing my ovulation, but I guess Dr's know best. In the last clomid cycle I developed an ugly rash on my breast and I can see that it's coming back. :wacko:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

augustluvers said:


> So I haven't been on here in two days, too afraid of what I might see :haha: but I'm glad we are all much better and moving on.
> 
> PCOS ~ The weather's nice and bright for once this week :coolio: No literally, it's been raining everyday but for once the sun is out and it's warm again :happydance:
> 
> Titi ~ how are you coming along in your tww?
> 
> Harvest ~ like I said before, awesome news, and I hope your transfer goes perfectly! :hugs:
> 
> Maureen ~ Sweetie, no one is upset with you :hugs: How did your IUI go?
> 
> Touch ~ I can't wait for you to go to your first ultrasound, I bet you are so excited! :happydance:
> 
> If I missed anyone, I'm truly sorry, I've got TTC brain and I can't seem to remember anything else :haha:
> 
> As for me ~ no ovulation yet, monitor still reading HIGH and opk this morning was lighter than the one from two days ago. :shrug: oh well... On the bright side, I passed my mid-term exam for my master's class, and yesterday I turned in my first paper (25 pages long :wacko: )
> 
> How's everyone today?

Well it's raining in California! We had great weather last week and now it's raining and cold :rain: 

So what is the next step for you? 

I always procrastinate! I work better under pressure....:comp:


----------



## LittleBird

Springy said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> LittleBird, that was an awesome post a page or two back.... :thumbup:
> 
> I will say I was hesitant to come back in here thinking it was still going to be distressing, but so glad we've moved on! :friends: Infertiles must be the nicest people in the world. Maybe if we started being bitchier...... LMAO!
> 
> Puhleeze -- we're so nice in here. I have seen the cattiness of ladies in some other threads and this is tame in comparison. When they come in and lock down the thread, then you know we've gone too far. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow they actually lock down threads?!Click to expand...

Yes! For me, it feels like being sent to the principal's office! I generally try not to cause problems, but if it's a thread I've commented on, I feel embarrassed, like I did something wrong. Hehe. I am not used to getting in trouble.


----------



## LittleBird

augustluvers said:


> PCOS ~ The weather's nice and bright for once this week :coolio: No literally, it's been raining everyday but for once the sun is out and it's warm again :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone today?

That's too funny, I was commenting to someone else that this was the first day we've had clear skies in weeks. We've really had to play it by ear when it comes to soccer practices and games. Of course, now that it's sunny, DS1 has a cold so he may skip today's practice. :(

I'm going on the second day of a bad migraine, and I blame the Prometrium! Ugh. Hormones!


----------



## augustluvers

HappyBunnyAB said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well this morning. Has anyone used 100 mg of Clomid? If you have, can you share with me if it help you ovulate sooner? Thank you for the support ladies.
> 
> Hey there Happybunny,
> 
> I took 100mg my first cycle of IUI... I took it from cycle day 3-7 and ovulated on cycle day 15. If you check my chart out, you might be able to see last months chart.
> 
> As for this current cycle, however, I took 100mg cycle days 3-7 with not success, so I was given another 150mg a day from cycle day 12-16 and still nothing. But sometimes that happens.
> 
> I hope you ovulate though, and yes Clomid can give some serious breast tenderness :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Augustluvers. I'm just afraid of missing my ovulation, but I guess Dr's know best. In the last clomid cycle I developed an ugly rash on my breast and I can see that it's coming back. :wacko:Click to expand...

OMG... I got the most worst and ugliest rash on my chest with 100mg last cycle. it looked like I had broken out or something.


----------



## augustluvers

LittleBird said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> PCOS ~ The weather's nice and bright for once this week :coolio: No literally, it's been raining everyday but for once the sun is out and it's warm again :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> That's too funny, I was commenting to someone else that this was the first day we've had clear skies in weeks. We've really had to play it by ear when it comes to soccer practices and games. Of course, now that it's sunny, DS1 has a cold so he may skip today's practice. :(
> 
> I'm going on the second day of a bad migraine, and I blame the Prometrium! Ugh. Hormones!Click to expand...

I get horrible mirgraines on Prometrium too... they suck! I hope you start feeling better, as well as your son. Sucks he has to miss practice. Here's its been so wet that most practices were also cancelled, but today my co-worker's girls are playing :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

HappyBunnyAB said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> So I haven't been on here in two days, too afraid of what I might see :haha: but I'm glad we are all much better and moving on.
> 
> PCOS ~ The weather's nice and bright for once this week :coolio: No literally, it's been raining everyday but for once the sun is out and it's warm again :happydance:
> 
> Titi ~ how are you coming along in your tww?
> 
> Harvest ~ like I said before, awesome news, and I hope your transfer goes perfectly! :hugs:
> 
> Maureen ~ Sweetie, no one is upset with you :hugs: How did your IUI go?
> 
> Touch ~ I can't wait for you to go to your first ultrasound, I bet you are so excited! :happydance:
> 
> If I missed anyone, I'm truly sorry, I've got TTC brain and I can't seem to remember anything else :haha:
> 
> As for me ~ no ovulation yet, monitor still reading HIGH and opk this morning was lighter than the one from two days ago. :shrug: oh well... On the bright side, I passed my mid-term exam for my master's class, and yesterday I turned in my first paper (25 pages long :wacko: )
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> Well it's raining in California! We had great weather last week and now it's raining and cold :rain:
> 
> So what is the next step for you?
> 
> I always procrastinate! I work better under pressure....:comp:Click to expand...

I'm supposed to go into the fertility center on october 17th, if the :witch: hasn't shown. They will go blood work (pregnancy and progesterone check) and if I haven't ovulated, or pregnant, then they'll give me Provera to bring on a period and start my next cycle, BUT... 

It will be my 3rd attempt at IUI, and I'm not sure if they will call it attempt 2 or 3 because this second IUI cycle was not a success and no actual IUI was done. :shrug:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Have you ladies taken progesterone between ovulation and big red? We are trying it this month but I don't know what to expect.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> Have you ladies taken progesterone between ovulation and big red? We are trying it this month but I don't know what to expect.

Yes, I have used it vaginally and orally ... 1 day after IUI all the way through 14DPIUI. 

I was tired, crampy and my boobs ached! Fun times, right?! lol


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Maybe I shouldn't have asked :) That and work-travel aren't going to mix well.


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey 31!! :hugs: yeah, i've always used it after IUI and now i've been on it since the transfer. it always gave me sore boobs and made me super tired. i used the vaginal kind


----------



## augustluvers

hey 31~ I too have used it, not with my IUI cycles but before on my clomid only cycles... I had bad migraines on them, and sore boobs. I tend to lose my appetite on them as well.


----------



## Mrs C P

Hello lovely ladies

how are you all? hope you are all doing well. Sorry if dont comment on everyone, my post would be MASSIVE if i did, plus work is crazy busy so im only getting chance to come on here every other day and sometimes i just read and run.
Just want to say, good luck to EVERYONE!!! lots of Baby dust to you all. :dust:

Titi, hows it going? I hope you got a better sleep last night and didnt keep waking, my ovaries keep playing tricks on me, i keep aching like AF is coming, and what do all my pregnant friends say about their first symptoms? you got it!! i know its probably just my lining thickening up!!

Maureen, how did the IUI go? welcome to the TWW, we'll try our best to support you, you're not alone, promise. :hugs:

AZlizzie - great!!! are you on the same drug level as last time? :happydance:

Angieloo - thats great!!! have you started scans? :happydance:

Littlebird, :hugs: you are soooo not alone, I hope lunch with your pastor will help, have you spoken to DH or another member of your family or a close friend who would understand? I feel like that loads, even to the point that im mindful of the amount i talk to DH about it now as i tend to "think out loud" I can't wait for this to be over as its taken over my life too. roll on BFP!!!

Havest - that is absolutely fantastic!!! yippeee!!! how many are you having put back? good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

August - congrats on passing your exam!! thats fantastic!! how you focused on that whilst TCC is amazing, I just put orange juice in my tea instead of milk... the simple tasks... Keep up the :sex: and fingers crossed for a natural BFP

AFM, am 5 dp IUI and symptom spotting like crazy!!!! aarrrhhhh bloody tww - go faster!! I've got cramps and all sorts and keep reminding myself its too early, i feel like i've just started TCC and doing crazy symptom spotting like, my chin is itchy, that must mean I'm pregnant!!

I saw the FS today about the IVF, my own clinic doesn't do it, only IUI but they are satelite for the nearest IVF clinic, so saw the IVF doctor who said my AMH is on the low side for my age (36) and that the sperm guy recommends ICSI, but then she checked all the paper work and said we'll go for IVF and assess at the time if ICSI is really needed.
It would be a whopping £5,500 in total!!! wish UK insurance covered IVF
anyway, the good thing is that no down reging needed, just stims in the cycle after next. they will start me off on 225 of gonal. DH and i discussed number of embies to put back (2) and if we would do egg donor if we needed to (yes) I feel soooo much more optimistic about the future!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, great news today, 5 healthy embryos 2 excellent quality, 1 great and 2 good quality :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Transfer is tomorrow morning, I can't wait to be PUPO!!!
> Went and bought my pineapple today so I am all ready to go :)


Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah Girl!! So excited for you :)


----------



## Titi

Hi all! 
Super stickies :dust: to you Harvest! Love the word PUPO!!

31-I've never taken progesterone...I wondered why they don't put me on anything but maybe it's because I've had very high levels of it naturally before in 2ww?

Had mine checked this am, actually, should know results within an hour or so. Well on to the 1ww tomorrow! I have a CRAZY lack of pg OR af symptoms-or even Clomid for that matter. Nothing! Have had better energy since IUI then a normal cycle-no noticeable mood swings beyond normal, no sore bbs, no NOTHING! It's bizarre. I wonder if it is all the Maca?? After almost three years of ttc I've FINALLY been able to cut out coffee (even though I was only down to 1 8 oz cup a day) just in case it was affecting anything-but had to substitute this roasted maca powder instead for my morning hot beverage.

Anyone ever have any medicated cycles that feel like this? It is disturbing. Although truthfully besides PMS I stopped having sore bbs & stuff about 3 months ago. It seems like the last time I took Clomid last year my 2ww was unbearable uncomfortable and preggo feeling (well what I imagine it would feel like to be preggo, lol).


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> hey 31!! :hugs: yeah, i've always used it after IUI and now i've been on it since the transfer. it always gave me sore boobs and made me super tired. i used the vaginal kind

Touch - How did your ultrasound go? Hope everything is fantastic and that you are enjoying every second!!!! :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

few more questions on the progesterone:

1. How much does it cost? 

2. The Dr said they would contact a mail-order pharmacy and they would call me. Have you ladies used mail-order before and if so how long does it take to recieve the perscription? I expect to have a +opk today or tomorrow and I think I am supposed to start it 5 days after the positive OPK.

3. Did you start it day 1 after ovulation or later?


----------



## Mrs C P

They don't test progesterone levels after iui in uk, frustrating as last cycle I started spotting 7 dpiui and AF arrived 10'days after iui, oh well hot footing it to IVF soon....

Symptoms are a lot less for me during medicated tww yes but not excempt, yours might start in week two or even not at all, oh to not have sore boobs, I've foregone zumba class tonight as otherwise I'd end up holding them all class


----------



## Titi

Thanks Mrs C P-it is strange....As long as I ttc'd my boobs blazed for half my cycle every month.......and then within recent months-just stopped alltogether. No swelling, no pain, nothing.


----------



## Springy

Mrs C P said:


> They don't test progesterone levels after iui in uk, frustrating as last cycle I started spotting 7 dpiui and AF arrived 10'days after iui, oh well hot footing it to IVF soon....
> 
> Symptoms are a lot less for me during medicated tww yes but not excempt, yours might start in week two or even not at all, oh to not have sore boobs, I've foregone zumba class tonight as otherwise I'd end up holding them all class

Canada is hit or miss on whether to use progesterone after IUI or during medicated timed intercourse cycles. I did ask my doctor about it last week when I was in to see him and he said there are mixed medical opinions on it and generally if your luteal phase is normal there is no reason to add it to a cycle. So I'll trust that my normal 14 day luteal phase doesn't require my adding progesterone! 

Mrs C P I was in the same boat as you after my last hyperstimulated IUI cycle - AF arrived at 11 dpo which has NEVER Happened to me before! I was so upset but it turns out that it was because my estrogen was THROUGH the roof - 4x what it normally is and definitely was indicative of OHSS!!!!



Titi said:


> Thanks Mrs C P-it is strange....As long as I ttc'd my boobs blazed for half my cycle every month.......and then within recent months-just stopped alltogether. No swelling, no pain, nothing.

Titi - that has happened to me too! The first 14 months of TTC I always had sore boobs, pain etc. then all of a sudden nothing .... now all of a sudden again in the last few months it has reappeared! GO figure!


----------



## waiting2be

Hello Everyone!

We will try our 1st IUI some time around the 3rd or 4th week of Oct :)
Sooooo very exicted AF should come this weekend then clomid on days 3-7 and back to the doc on day 11th for some kind of testing dont remember what excatly....
Also the FS did mention something about a trigger shot which i will order once AF comes.

Does anyone know waht this day 11th test is all about? What happens after this? i think i was so happy to finally decide to try IUI that i didnt ask too many questions :/


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! Just want to thank all of you wonderful ladies for all your best wishes and support, you are all fantastic!!! Today we transferred the 2 most beautiful embies that I have ever seen, fell in love the second I saw them. OK so I know that is cheesy but so true, I couldn't stop the tears from streaming down my cheeks. We struggled a bit with how many to transfer (1 or 2), but settled on 2 so we will see what happens. FX!!! Transfer went perfectly and the Dr did acupuncture after which was nice and really relaxing. Now I am bed resting for a couple days in hope that these little monkeys stick.
31-GL with the progesterone. My symptoms are not that bad on it, just bloating and fatigue so far.
August and littlebird-hope the migranes go away quick, they are so not fun!
Happy bunny-hope the rash subsides, never got that symptom myself but sounds like no fun.
Hi to everyone else and thanks again for all the wonderful vibes!!!


----------



## Titi

hi hun! welcome it is excited starting out huh? Your 11th day will be a scan to see how far along your follicles are. If they have grown enough you will be given directions on when to trigger, if they aren't quite ready you will probably go in for another scan.


----------



## Titi

Just got my test results back....39.1. I know that's good and all knowing that I ovulated nicely but IDK, all three rounds of clomid last year I was well over 40....but I guess this doesn't mean anything, right?


----------



## Round2

Waiting2Be, I'm a newbie as well! I've done 4 rounds of clomid and am moving onto injections with an IUI this month. Good luck.

Titi, I wouldn't worry too much. The results mean that you ovulated and your progerstone level is good. I know mine fluctuates quite a bit. My first round on clomid it was 85! The next round it was 40, then after that it went back to 65.

Harvest, that's great news. Anxious to hear how it all works out for you.


----------



## Titi

Thanks...yeah I think I remember my ob/gyn telling me my cycles last time were in the 100s.....BUT I just read online that you aren't supposed to eat first and I didn't remember that this time and ate! They said eating can lower it up to 50%.....but yeah. I guess it's still good.....puhlease I want to be pg so bad !!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2be

Thanks TiTi!!! By scan do you mean like an ultrasound? 


Round2 I had only taken clomid one month but with no IUI this will be my 1st IUI w/ clomid.
I'm a bit scrared of the IUI not sure if it will hurt but whatever the case I up for it :)


----------



## Titi

waiting2be said:


> Thanks TiTi!!! By scan do you mean like an ultrasound?
> 
> 
> Round2 I had only taken clomid one month but with no IUI this will be my 1st IUI w/ clomid.
> I'm a bit scrared of the IUI not sure if it will hurt but whatever the case I up for it :)

Hi! No prob! Yes-Ultrasound.

Don't be worried it all.....it feels the exact same as a pap exam-it's pretty much the same. It hurt a teensy bit when they put the speculum in-same as a pap though-but then I didn't even know they'd done the IUI. He said, "All done" and I was like, really??????

Harvest I think I forgot to mention how endearing your post was and how excited I am for you!!!!! Get lots of rest and I'm sending you :dust: for a super sticky!!!


----------



## waiting2be

Thanks for answering my questions :)


----------



## beanbabyMA

Hey Everyone! This is my first thread I am joining! I had my ER on 9/30, and transfer on 10/3- 2 embies 8 cells each (no idea what "grade", they didn't mention anything about that). We got to take a picture home with us of the two embryos, which was fantastic! Hopefully its something that can go in a babybook in the near furture

My beta isn't scheduled until 10/17 - and I think I can hold out without taking any at home tests. I try to not think about it (nearly impossible) to make the 2 weeks go by faster, so I know if I was testing, I would just drive myself crazy!


----------



## maureenmarsh

Hey 31, it depends on wether or not you take the progesterone orally or supporsities when I take orally they cost me around$30 for a month and vaginally are around $110 a month and my re has me start taking them starting at 4 dpo, hope this helps


----------



## Titi

Welcome beanbabyMA!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Harvest :dance: get plenty of rest! :dust:

Welcome waiting2be and beanbabyMA!


----------



## augustluvers

:growlmad:

So I took my daily OPK (internet strip one) and of course it was negative, clearly lighter then this mornings :growlmad: and I must be honest, I was seeing red! 

So I was happy to know that for my friends birthday on Saturday we were going to go to Ceasars Palace Casino for dinner and then hitting up Dusk (a club, and my first time too lol ) So I was excited about partying it up, or partying ttc away :haha::wacko: but then my husband got a call that one of his cousins passed away and now instead we will be driving up to Rochester New York on Saturday and staying until Monday. Today, this week, this month has not been great for me. 

And I'm giving up on the :sex: I just can't get myself to do it~ one of those days I guess

Now I can't wait until my dang on period comes so I can start all over again. :sad2:


----------



## Harvest2009

beanbabyMA said:


> Hey Everyone! This is my first thread I am joining! I had my ER on 9/30, and transfer on 10/3- 2 embies 8 cells each (no idea what "grade", they didn't mention anything about that). We got to take a picture home with us of the two embryos, which was fantastic! Hopefully its something that can go in a babybook in the near furture
> 
> My beta isn't scheduled until 10/17 - and I think I can hold out without taking any at home tests. I try to not think about it (nearly impossible) to make the 2 weeks go by faster, so I know if I was testing, I would just drive myself crazy!

Hi babybean! Welcome :wave: I am in the tww too testing on the 17th! Maybe we can keep each other company?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31-- try not to worry toooooo much about progesterone. Sounds like the symptoms vary by person. The first month I was on it I felt terribly bloated. But by my latest cycle I really don't notice anything. 

bean and Harvest -- good luck!!!!!! :hugs:

I'm officially out. had the bHCG today. Have an appointment set for October 18 to meet with the RE to go over the IVF protocol. Meanwhile the paperwork is being submitted to pre-approve it with my insurance. I'm kind of happy to get a couple weeks of a break from hormones and appointments.


----------



## Harvest2009

Welcome waiting to be, GL with the IUI!
Thanks happy bunny, I am totally resting, my hubby is making me lie flat on my back on the couch all night!
Sorry to hear the bad news august, hope this weekend goes ok for you. Maybe you can sneak into a closet with a bottle :haha: take care and hang in there, ttc is hard enough with other bad things happening. I will wish AF to hurry up for you. :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

SquirrelGirl said:


> 31-- try not to worry toooooo much about progesterone. Sounds like the symptoms vary by person. The first month I was on it I felt terribly bloated. But by my latest cycle I really don't notice anything.
> 
> bean and Harvest -- good luck!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm officially out. had the bHCG today. Have an appointment set for October 18 to meet with the RE to go over the IVF protocol. Meanwhile the paperwork is being submitted to pre-approve it with my insurance. I'm kind of happy to get a couple weeks of a break from hormones and appointments.

Sorry to hear this squirrel :nope: I guess it is kind of bitter sweet, a negative always sucks but it is good to have a new plan :hugs: enjoy the break!


----------



## azlissie

Good evening, ladies! Welcome to the new members - you'll find this to be a very supportive thread.

Harvest, congrats!! I can't imagine how excited you must be feeling right now. Rest up and let those embies settle in nice and snug :happydance:

Mrs C P, good luck in the 2WW!! At least you're 5 days in - hope the next few go by quickly.

I've never been told that I had a problem with progesterone, and my lp is usually 14 days so I don't think it's a problem. After my last iui they tested my prog. and told me it came back greater than 20. I asked if they had the actual number and they said no, it was just greater than 20. So it could have been 21 or 81 for all I know! :wacko:

One more week till my cd12 scan - hurry up and get here already!!


----------



## augustluvers

Harvest2009 said:


> Welcome waiting to be, GL with the IUI!
> Thanks happy bunny, I am totally resting, my hubby is making me lie flat on my back on the couch all night!
> Sorry to hear the bad news august, hope this weekend goes ok for you. Maybe you can sneak into a closet with a bottle :haha: take care and hang in there, ttc is hard enough with other bad things happening. I will wish AF to hurry up for you. :hugs:

Yeah, I already told DH that I'm making home made drinks Saturday night! :haha:


----------



## azlissie

August, so sorry things haven't been going well for you lately. I hope things start to look up soon!

Also, squirrel, I wish this had been your month! It's so frustrating. KMFX'd for your next try!


----------



## angieloo

Welcome beanie! Any wait during TTC can be killer for sure!

August- sometimes we all need a break from the BDing, sometimes I feel like if I'm forcing it, then it's going to go downhill real quick. I hope things get so much better so soon! Sounds like a margarita kind of night to me:)

Squirel- I'm sorry to hear about AF:( :hugs: hope you get your BFP ASAP!

AZlizzie- One week is SOOO soon! Fingers crossed for you :)


I'm doing well today. I did another workout. My goal is to be as healthy as possible before baby and continue through pregnancy. I won't be working out during the 2week wait at all though, don't want to chance anything, even though I know it's silly.

On a positive note- we offically have enough money saved for me to take 12 weeks off (unpaid by my work), ALL the baby stuff we need, and the IUI costs. I am so happy we saved enough just in time :)
Now we can start saving for just-in-cases and a house.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Harvest2009

augustluvers said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome waiting to be, GL with the IUI!
> Thanks happy bunny, I am totally resting, my hubby is making me lie flat on my back on the couch all night!
> Sorry to hear the bad news august, hope this weekend goes ok for you. Maybe you can sneak into a closet with a bottle :haha: take care and hang in there, ttc is hard enough with other bad things happening. I will wish AF to hurry up for you. :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I already told DH that I'm making home made drinks Saturday night! :haha:Click to expand...

Enjoy while you can, I am missing my red wine big time already. Hope all this sobriety pays off soon :)


----------



## CRC

Well firstly I just want to say how much I love this site. I&#8217;ve been off for a few days again and was feeling really anxious this morning and thought I would log on at work &#8211; I&#8217;ve just spent the last hour catching up on all your posts and it has totally made me feel that I&#8217;m normal with everything I&#8217;m going through. Thank you so much girls. I&#8217;m sorry if I&#8217;m not on here every day but I&#8217;m going to try and respond to some of you now below. You are great, thank you! And by the way &#8211; for a bunch of hormonal woman on a chat room &#8211; we are doing very very well!! Be proud x

As for us, we&#8217;ve started round 4 IUI. I wanted to start Chinese Herbs but my family have put some fear into me that they aren&#8217;t 100% safe&#8230;.so I might just stick with the acupuncture and give the herbs a miss which is a shame. Also I have a question for you all, it&#8217;s my uncles 60th party 3 days after my next IUI (well day 4 post IUI) and I really want to go/the whole family are wanting me to come &#8211; but I need to fly &#8211; it&#8217;s only 45 mins flight and I would just go for one night, it shouldn&#8217;t be stressful really &#8211; my husband will drive me to the airport this end and it&#8217;s just a short train ride the other end. I&#8217;ll relax at my uncles before the party then see all the family then a nice lunch on Sunday and fly back. Do you think I&#8217;m crazy doing this so close to the IUI? I think mentally it could be great for me to see all my family and take my mind off it I just don&#8217;t want to overdo it physically&#8230;

Harvest2009 &#8211; been wondering how you are doing, so glad it went well. It sounds very emotional and lovely &#8211; we are all sending our lovely positive vibes to you!! Take it easy and enjoy relaxing doing nothing.

LittleBird &#8211; your husband sounds just like mine!! I&#8217;m so glad it&#8217;s not just me &#8211; I seriously think he doesn&#8217;t even fancy me any more &#8211; that he just has to do his job &#8216;&#8217;when needed&#8217;&#8217;. If I try and encourage sex he&#8217;s always like &#8216;&#8217;do we really have to&#8217;&#8217;. By the way &#8211; I have heard it&#8217;s not a good idea to have sex after the IUI. As much as you can before, but not after. But I guess everyone and every doctor is different &#8211; it certainly can&#8217;t do any harm but just thought I would mention it.

Augustluvers &#8211; sorry to hear about your follies and no IUI or positive OPK this month. My cousin sent me a wonderful SMS message the other week, she asked me to repeat after her &#8216;&#8217;I am not a failure, I am a wonderful, attractive woman who everyone including my husband loves very much&#8217;&#8217;. I think it&#8217;s important we remind ourselves this. You are NOT a failure. You are still YOU. Just because you don&#8217;t have a baby does not make you a failure or any less of the person you were. You are extremely strong to be going through what we are all going through and it can only make you a better person. Do something nice for yourself, a spa day or a nice long lunch out with friends with a few glasses of wine. I did it last weekend and felt like a new person. I felt like me again. Ps: I love the sound of your cocktail &#8211; I want one NOW (even though its 10.30am!). And I used to live in Miami!!

Maureenmarsh &#8211; I hope the IUI went well. My hospital really discourage telling me the exact size of my follies and I&#8217;m very grateful. Other girls on here have also got panicked about varying millimetres but really we have more than enough to worry about!! Trust the hospital/doctor that they know what they are doing and know when they are big enough, relax and concentrate on yourself! By the way I wouldn&#8217;t recommend doing OPK tests &#8211; it just adds to the stress, after the IUI you should sit back and relax and let nature take control. Hope you are doing ok.

Mrs C P &#8211; my hubbie went of sex ages ago, in fact we both did but I feel I at least make a little more effort than him. It&#8217;s completely normal &#8211; we expect them to be up for it when our OPK tests/the hospital tells us to &#8211; it&#8217;s not very romantic and I think it will take us all a while to get back on track after everything we are going through but in the grand scheme of things I&#8217;ve realized I have better things to worry about, I know we still love eachother and still cuddle and do nice things together. Good luck with this round of IUI and with your IVF discussions. So if this IUI doesn&#8217;t work will you go straight into IVF or are you having a break?

Titi &#8211; your explanation of what we have to go through was hilarious (and so true!) I&#8217;ve just been laughing my head off at my desk &#8211; dildo cams&#8230; hahahaha! How are you doing now, what day are you on post IUI now? My symptoms also stopped after the first week of the 2WW &#8211; it&#8217;s the trigger shot wearing off it doesn&#8217;t mean anything bad. Real pregnancy symptoms don&#8217;t kick in for a few weeks apparently so you are unlikely to feel anything at the moment either way. Fingers crossed for you!! 

Sorry for the people I&#8217;ve missed out here. Better get back to work&#8230;.
x


----------



## Round2

Hi Ladies,

Haven't had time to read back, but will catch up later. Quick question. I had my u/s this morning and I've got one 18mm follicle and 4 other's between 10mm-12.5mm. My doctor thinks I'm going get my LH surge soon and will only have one mature follicle. If this happens, he thinks we should just cancel the IUI and do it the old fashioned way. Has anyone ever had this happen? Did the other's catch up? I'm so fed-up we were suppose to start IUI back in July but got postponned. Now this crap! I'm just so upset and frustrated.


----------



## Mas1118

I had a negative beta on Monday at 12dpiui, I am not due for AF until today and so far she has not shown, though I have some pressure down there. I'm gonna test again on Sat morning if no AF. Has anyone had a negative beta early then positive after missed period?


----------



## LittleBird

I had an IUI with only one follicle. It wasn't successful. :( I'm not sure when they're thinking of doing the IUI, but I would just recommend you drink lots of water. They grow 1-2mm per day, sometimes more, so if there is enough time before your surge, maybe one or two of the smaller ones could catch up. I have found that things can change a lot in 2 days. The past couple of cycles, I had an ultrasound on CD10 or 11 and then another one two days later, and I never quite know what to expect.


----------



## Titi

how dissapointing! Why cancel? Why not just go for it? I know the chances aren't as great with just one but it does happen and surely it's better chance (no worrying about hostile mucus, sperm issues, etc.) than just regular bd??


----------



## Round2

LittleBird said:


> I had an IUI with only one follicle. It wasn't successful. :( I'm not sure when they're thinking of doing the IUI, but I would just recommend you drink lots of water. They grow 1-2mm per day, sometimes more, so if there is enough time before your surge, maybe one or two of the smaller ones could catch up. I have found that things can change a lot in 2 days. The past couple of cycles, I had an ultrasound on CD10 or 11 and then another one two days later, and I never quite know what to expect.

Thanks Littlebird. Does water help your follies grow? They're actually recommending that I cancel the IUI if only one follicle is going to be mature. Otherwise it will probably be on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Round2

Titi said:


> how dissapointing! Why cancel? Why not just go for it? I know the chances aren't as great with just one but it does happen and surely it's better chance (no worrying about hostile mucus, sperm issues, etc.) than just regular bd??

My doctor said for women with unexplained infertility, the statistics do not show that IUI is any better with only one follicle. Plus, it costs $750 a cycle.


----------



## CRC

Round2 - I agree I would still go for it, I've no idea why doctors give so much information out - I read so many girls on this site anxious over the size of their follies, its too much extra stress for us to worry about. You still have 5 follies - I would keep positive and go for it and try and get your doctor to be more positive in order to help you along! Good luck x


----------



## Titi

Round2 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> how dissapointing! Why cancel? Why not just go for it? I know the chances aren't as great with just one but it does happen and surely it's better chance (no worrying about hostile mucus, sperm issues, etc.) than just regular bd??
> 
> My doctor said for women with unexplained infertility, the statistics do not show that IUI is any better with only one follicle. Plus, it costs $750 a cycle.Click to expand...

hmmm I don't see how they cannot be better-esp. for unexplained.....I mean-how do you and I know that the ONLY thing that hasn't stopped us is that we have hostile cervical mucus or something! right? I mean I just don't get it. DH has a sperm count of over 300 million with 4-excellent progression and meets the criteria for motility and morph. I have had 26-28 day cycles with a 14 day luteal phase and great progesterone, great hsg-great response to fertility meds, etc. etc.......and yet 3 years of ttc almost and countless years of NTNP before that and we can't get pregnant?????

The cost is crazy-I wasn't sure how your package works. My package is $975 but the actual insemination is only around $250-300...so if I did everything else but cancelled the IUI I thought they would still charge for everything else. 

I guess in this case you just have to follow your heart! (and wallet!!!):hugs::hugs:


----------



## Round2

Thanks Titi, I agree with you. I've had multiple follicles with clomid and not gotten pregnant. Obviously having more doesn't change the outcome for me. At the same time, I'm on a limited time frame and budget. We've agreed to do 3 IUI cycles, one IVF, then we're done forever. I feel like I don't want to 'waste' an IUI cycle with just one follicle. Who knows though, my head is a mess. Errrrrr...why can't it just be simple!!!

Thanks for all your input ladies. This really is a very supportive thread.


----------



## Titi

hmmmm....if IVF is an option you have decided on you might just save money-argh it's so tough all these decisions!


----------



## waiting2be

I am now very curious as to how much IUI is costing each couple? Do you have ins? Where do you live?

I have insurance my hubby doesn&#8217;t.

Each time I visit the FS I pay $30
My clomid was right under $5
Sperm Wash $8.50
Actual IUI $150
Trigger shot I&#8217;m not sure yet

My insurance doesn&#8217;t have a limit on the # of IUI&#8217;s which I&#8217;m very happy for.
I did not discuss IVF $ as we hope IUI will work for us.


----------



## Titi

Hi waiting2be-
I don't mind sharing:

We live in Florida

I own my own business which hubs works for so although we have insurance it's self employed which doesn't cover infertility. Therefore I only get $50.00 off each dr. apt.

Each IUI "package" costs us out of pocket $975 plus medications. This cycle my generic Clomid costs $15.95 and my Ovidrel was $88.00. (I looked into injectibles and they run about an extra $1,000!!!!!!)
This cycle we also had to pay for an initial full SA which was $135.00 and an initial consult for $350. So our first IUI put us at about $1600 out of pocket......the next cycles (nopefully none!) will be $975.
That covers ultrasounds, wash & mini sa, progesterone test and IUI (everything but the bloodwork is done by the FS dr. himself not a nurse). But if I want to add back to back IUI that is an extra $200. So, if I got aggressive and did injectibles with back to back, I would be looking at a total of about $2200 each cycle.


----------



## Round2

My IUI's are covered by OHIP (Canada's healthcare system), but the actual sperm washing is not covered. It costs $750 a cycle or you can buy 3 for $1500. The drugs are about $800, but those are covered by my work health insurance.

Titi - We're going to wait for IVF, because I'm waiting to see a recurrent miscarriage specialist. I have an appointment in January. We're willing to risk an IUI cycle, but not IVF before consulting him.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hey girly,

I ran into the same problem a few months back. On my CD10 scan I had 3 follicles around 10-12mm each. I went 2 days later and I only had 1 18mm and the others were all below 10mm (they SHRUNK!). I was devastated! I wish I had known if it was possible to do an extra set of injections! I'm not sure if it would have helped or not, but I felt SO defeated that cycle. I went ahead and did the IUI because they convinced me that an IUI still has higher odds than baby dancing. Obviously, it didn't work. 

You know, I have used Bravelle, Menopur and Follistim in conjunction with Femara. I know everything works differently for each person. But I had HUGE success with Follistim combined with Femara ... I've NEVER had less than 4 follicles, and was able to get pregnant TWICE with that combo! Just an idea! ;)


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girlies... this is my official in and out post of the day :wacko::haha:

Just a little update, opk was still negative and even lighter this morning. But according to Fertility Friend and my temps I may have ovulated on Monday?!?!?! I highly doubt that as that was my ultrasound date and my follies were barely 10mm so I don't think that's possible :shrug: but maybe I ovulated a big follie before the ultrasound and the doctor didnt know/see that :shrug: oh well... I'm not worried about it. 

Tomorrow DH and I will be traveling up to Rochester, NY which is about 7 hours from where we currently live. We won't be back until late Monday night, so I probably won't be around here, but you'll all be in my thoughts, and I hope and pray to see some dang on BFP's or something when I get back :haha::blush:

Love ya lots!

~ Augustluver


----------



## usamom

Round 2- I just wanted to offer you a few words of encouragement. Both of my BFPs came from months when I had the fewest follicles. My first pregnancy I had two- and got pregnant with twins.. This last IUI- I wanted to cancel because I had only one follicle and my RE talked me out of it and said ONE is what we like to see.. And I got my BFP! I realize we're all different-- but just wanted to share my experience and hope you find it helpful.. Best of luck!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi round2, that is a tough choice, I only ever had 1 follicle for any of my IUIs (all 4 of them) and none of them worked. We are also unexplained so many your dr is onto something? GL with your decision!
waiting2be- For the cost, we live in BC and our IUI is $400 each time plus meds which are 80% covered by DH's insurance.


----------



## Harvest2009

augustluvers said:


> Hey girlies... this is my official in and out post of the day :wacko::haha:
> 
> Just a little update, opk was still negative and even lighter this morning. But according to Fertility Friend and my temps I may have ovulated on Monday?!?!?! I highly doubt that as that was my ultrasound date and my follies were barely 10mm so I don't think that's possible :shrug: but maybe I ovulated a big follie before the ultrasound and the doctor didnt know/see that :shrug: oh well... I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Tomorrow DH and I will be traveling up to Rochester, NY which is about 7 hours from where we currently live. We won't be back until late Monday night, so I probably won't be around here, but you'll all be in my thoughts, and I hope and pray to see some dang on BFP's or something when I get back :haha::blush:
> 
> Love ya lots!
> 
> ~ Augustluver

thinking of you too August, hope the weekend goes well :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Awe you ladies are so awesome! Thank you so much for all the advice. It's weird how all your doctors still recommended that you go ahead with the IUI. Mine was so blunt, he was pretty convinced it was useless. Now you've all given me something to think about.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mine gave me an option to do the IUI or just timed intercourse. I decided to go ahead with the IUI (but with my insurance I only pay a $30 copay for every time I see him, so it didn't cost me much of anything). I also wanted to do it because I needed three negative tests in my chart before my ins. will cover IVF. 

If you're not anxious to move on to IVF, then.... I'd lean toward cancelling and giving it another go another time. But honestly, you're the only one who can decide. well, you and your hubby. It's such a personal choice. Do what feels right to you!! :hugs:


----------



## amirini

HAd my retrival yesterday 
My report today was:
34 retrieved
21 Mature
21 Inseminated (ICSI)
12 Fertilized
plan on a 5 day xfer
How do people usally feel after retrival? how long until you feel normal?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Hi amirini. Congrats on the retrieval and good luck on the rest of your cycle! No idea on the answer to your question, but I'm definitely interested to know too!


----------



## adroplet

CRC

I started weekly acupuncture this month and i feel great. I am so relaxed, I can finally clear my thoughts and just breathe. I also began the chinese herbs. I drink 2 teas a day. She explained to me that I have bloood blockage in my abdominal area, wants to basically detox the liver and improve my circulation to my entire body.....all with these teas. 
She did say to stop TTC while on those teas. So i'm giving it a shot, one month, maybe 2. I don't think of it as time wasted.......just a prep time for my next IUI.


There's a forum here on TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) you might want to read thru. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/232366-really-useful-tcm-thread.html

:hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I think I had a bad experience with ER so don't let me scare anyone. 

I had:
30 follicles
18 mature eggs
11 fertilized
5 embryo's made it to 5-day blast

I felt like HELL after ER, I was really nauseous & in pain. But I really think that is because I had so many follicles (which reeked havoc on my hormone levels). It took me about 4-5 days to feel like myself again. I had pretty bad OHSS --I attached pics from my journal below. My hormones were so whacked they wouldn't let me do a fresh transfer. I just think I had a really bad experience because everyone elses seems to go seamlessly compared to mine. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/578776-just-waiting-bean-stick-ttc-2-ivf-152.html #1511

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/578776-just-waiting-bean-stick-ttc-2-ivf-153.html #1527


----------



## amirini

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I think I had a bad experience with ER so don't let me scare anyone.
> 
> I had:
> 30 follicles
> 18 mature eggs
> 11 fertilized
> 5 embryo's made it to 5-day blast
> 
> I felt like HELL after ER, I was really nauseous & in pain. But I really think that is because I had so many follicles (which reeked havoc on my hormone levels). It took me about 4-5 days to feel like myself again. I had pretty bad OHSS --I attached pics from my journal below. My hormones were so whacked they wouldn't let me do a fresh transfer. I just think I had a really bad experience because everyone else's seems to go seamlessly compared to mine.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/578776-just-waiting-bean-stick-ttc-2-ivf-152.html #1511
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/578776-just-waiting-bean-stick-ttc-2-ivf-153.html #1527







This is my second IVF my first was a total screw job and i ended up with severe OHSS so i know what that feels like.. I gained at least 30 lbs in fluid and was hospitalized for 5 days. This second IVF i don't have OHSS .. if i do it is very mild. My stomach is swollen but i haven't gained any weight. I'm using the restroom regularly so i'm not retaining fluids. So i want to know if its normal what i'm feeling? the swolleness? Soreness after siting?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My ovaries were VERY sore. It hurt to potty, sneeze or cough. 

I told my hubby ER was worse than child birth...but looking back now, I remember my vag hurting for weeks after child birth. Sooooo, now I think I have changed my mind about that. lol


----------



## azlissie

Okay, whoever said earlier that the side effects from Clomid get worse the more cycles you take it, you were totally right!! This sucks. I'm on 100mg and I'm taking them at night, but it's been awful all week. I can't sleep at all, when I do sleep I'm having really disturbing dreams, and then all day today I've had a headache and am nauseated. I don't remember having any problems at all the first two months but I'm definitely feeling the pain right now. I've got tonight and tomorrow still - yuck.

Sounds like great news, amrini! Hope you get some beautiful embies for your transfer! How many are you planning on putting back?

Who do we have in the 2WW right now? Hey, maybe we should make another list with people's testing dates. I'm tentatively looking at Oct. 30th.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I was doing a list, but only about 40-50% of the people would update me with result so I kinda gave up :) 

If we can get everyone aboard, I will happily do another testing list :) :) :)


----------



## angieloo

I am up for being on the list.

IUI is on the 19th now and I test on Nov 1st :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Lupron injected ... it itches like a mo-fo!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*azlissie -- 10/30
angieloo -- 11/1
PCOSMomToOne --11/12*

Alright, IT IS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG, YO!


----------



## Springy

Wow I missed a lot while I was at work today and then playing sports this evening!

If I miss anyone I apologize in advance!

August - hang in there this weekend, I'll be thinking about you :)

Ready - It is a very tough call. In my first 2 IUI I only ever had one follicle, and that was using clomid and then last month I had 5 large and 2 small follicles release and yet again we did IUI and it was a BFN so really, you can have a lot of follicles or just one and your chances for success can be the same. So it all comes down to financially do you want to go through with the IUI or just BD. I know for DH & I we opted for IUI as there is part of me that feels I have hostile and/or lacking cervical mucus. I have previously had a LEEP procedure which can affect the mucus. So it just comes down to your gut instinct.

Waiting - I am in Ontario too and so my IUI procedure doesn't cost me anything other than the fees for the sperm washing which is $200 per insemination and the clinic I am with does a double wash so it is $400 a month. My drug plan covers "6 cycles of treatment in a lifetime" so up to this point DH and I have been paying for our drugs out of pocket. My clomid was anywhere from 85 to 105 a month, ovidrel is $85 and last month my GonalF 900 IU pen was $972. We will most likely submit the $972 through my drug plan as I don't think we will do more than 2 or 3 rounds of IVF in our lifetime so I have some wiggle room with the payment of the drugs.

Azlissie - Sorry to hear the clomid is so horrible! I guess I was VERY lucky in that I virtually had no side effects while taking it!

PCOS - hope the Lupron shot went well - other than the itching!!!

Harvest - how is the relaxing / couch rest going??? Feels good to be PUPO right?!


----------



## amirini

I have no idea ..RE wants 1 super embie or 2 good/so so embies..I want 2 either way


----------



## amirini

I don't know the date of Beta yet..but I plan on POAS about 10 days from 5dt so ... Oct 19


----------



## LittleBird

Round2 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> I had an IUI with only one follicle. It wasn't successful. :( I'm not sure when they're thinking of doing the IUI, but I would just recommend you drink lots of water. They grow 1-2mm per day, sometimes more, so if there is enough time before your surge, maybe one or two of the smaller ones could catch up. I have found that things can change a lot in 2 days. The past couple of cycles, I had an ultrasound on CD10 or 11 and then another one two days later, and I never quite know what to expect.
> 
> Thanks Littlebird. Does water help your follies grow? They're actually recommending that I cancel the IUI if only one follicle is going to be mature. Otherwise it will probably be on Sunday or Monday.Click to expand...

I have heard from others that drinking water helps the follicles grow. I think just having enough water helps your systems run better in general.

Since everyone was talking about IUI costs, I figured I should throw my numbers in there. I pay about $300 that includes Femara, Follistim, and the hCG trigger. Then the IUI cycle package with the FS costs $2100. That includes all the doctor's visits and ultrasounds for the cycle, plus the insemination. I turn 35 next month, and the insurance requirements for infertility change at that point, so I'll be covered from then on. I just have to call them and have them review my file again because I was denied infertility treatments back in April for a year.


----------



## CRC

adroplet said:


> CRC
> 
> I started weekly acupuncture this month and i feel great. I am so relaxed, I can finally clear my thoughts and just breathe. I also began the chinese herbs. I drink 2 teas a day. She explained to me that I have bloood blockage in my abdominal area, wants to basically detox the liver and improve my circulation to my entire body.....all with these teas.
> She did say to stop TTC while on those teas. So i'm giving it a shot, one month, maybe 2. I don't think of it as time wasted.......just a prep time for my next IUI.
> 
> 
> There's a forum here on TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) you might want to read thru.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/232366-really-useful-tcm-thread.html
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks very much I'll check out the other forum now, based on my mum putting fear into me I've chosen not to go with Chinese herbs this month. I'm still pumped with all the hormone injections so I'm going to continue this round of IUI with accupuncture and the hormone injections and if it doesn't work then maybe I'll give a break from the injections and do the herbs instead. Let me know how you get on with your herbs! x


----------



## Titi

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/12*
> 
> Alright, IT IS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG, YO!

eh, I'm in the 1ww now-started testing out already-9dpo today bfn.
Will probably keep up each day until my chart shows me it's helpless as I usually start dropping in temps somewhere 11-13dpo.

Thinking of you August!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Oh yeah, Mandy, I'll probably be testing officially on the 14th. I tested this morning, 7DPIUI, 9DPT, and it looks like the trigger is almost completely gone.


----------



## Round2

Springy said:


> Waiting - I am in Ontario too and so my IUI procedure doesn't cost me anything other than the fees for the sperm washing which is $200 per insemination and the clinic I am with does a double wash so it is $400 a month. My drug plan covers "6 cycles of treatment in a lifetime" so up to this point DH and I have been paying for our drugs out of pocket. My clomid was anywhere from 85 to 105 a month, ovidrel is $85 and last month my GonalF 900 IU pen was $972. We will most likely submit the $972 through my drug plan as I don't think we will do more than 2 or 3 rounds of IVF in our lifetime so I have some wiggle room with the payment of the drugs.

OMG Spring, where in Ontario are you? I'm in Ottawa and it's almost triple the price for sperm washing here! Almost worth the drive!


----------



## Round2

Titi - I'm sorry about the BFN. I'm like you, if I haven't gotten one by 9DPO then I put cycle down to a loss....it's just easier that way. But in the back of my mind, I do know that's very early.

Armini - Sounds great. That's whole whack of eggs, you must be very sore. Good luck.

PCOS - If my IUI does happen, I'm guessing my test day will be Oct 20??

AFM, no surge yesterday and my OPK is pretty light today. I'm thinking that massive follicle may have been a cyst....or it's just going to get really big. Have another u/s tomorrow and hoping that those small guys have caught up. Grow follies grow!!


----------



## Titi

Thanks Round-I agree-only 15% of FF charts have bfps by 9dpo-but I need to see to see these bfns straight through now to ease the pain if this isn't it.


----------



## Round2

It's funny the things we do to mentally prepare! 

Last month, I refused to buy any FRER's, because I decided I'd rather let my hope deminish slowly with IC's as they are less definate.

Do what you need to do (but I'll secretly hold out some hope for you....shhhhh!).


----------



## Springy

I am in Toronto, however my clinic is in Mississauga as my office is in Mississauga and I can look out the window at work and see the clinic :)

I did some investigating and it appears in the Toronto area IUI is anywhere from $400 to $650 depending on the clinic.

I LOVE Ottawa! I travel there for business at least once or twice a year as I deal with Health Canada. I also lived in Ottawa for 4 months while I did a coop work term with the government! It is a great city!!


----------



## Titi

Round2 said:


> It's funny the things we do to mentally prepare!
> 
> Last month, I refused to buy any FRER's, because I decided I'd rather let my hope deminish slowly with IC's as they are less definate.
> 
> Do what you need to do (but I'll secretly hold out some hope for you....shhhhh!).

LOL I agree this is the crazy journey-we'll all be loony by the time we ever have babies!


----------



## Springy

Titi said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/12*
> 
> Alright, IT IS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG, YO!
> 
> eh, I'm in the 1ww now-started testing out already-9dpo today bfn.
> Will probably keep up each day until my chart shows me it's helpless as I usually start dropping in temps somewhere 11-13dpo.
> 
> Thinking of you August!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

ONE more week Titi!!! Hang in there :) I always find the second week harder than the first so try and keep yourself busy!!!!


----------



## Titi

Thanks Springy-you're not kidding-I'm waking up every single hour all night long.....it's killing me.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Morning, ladies! It's time for a:
 



Attached Files:







Group252520Hug252520Smiley.GIF
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Round2

Springy said:


> I am in Toronto, however my clinic is in Mississauga as my office is in Mississauga and I can look out the window at work and see the clinic :)
> 
> I did some investigating and it appears in the Toronto area IUI is anywhere from $400 to $650 depending on the clinic.
> 
> I LOVE Ottawa! I travel there for business at least once or twice a year as I deal with Health Canada. I also lived in Ottawa for 4 months while I did a coop work term with the government! It is a great city!!

Errrr....I hate that the Ottawa fertility clinic charges so much. I think it's because the next closes Ontario clinic is a 5 hour drive so they can get away with the prices. So fustrating!!

I love Toronto, I grew up just north of there (Wasaga Beach), then I came here for university and never left. I miss southern Ontario (and the nice balmy winters!).


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> Morning, ladies! It's time for a:

super love this!!!!! back at you!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest - how is the relaxing / couch rest going??? Feels good to be PUPO right?!

Couch surfing is the way to go! Actually it is driving me nuts, I am the worst patient. I hate sitting on the couch doing nothing! TV gets old really quick. I do have a decent book on the go so that is keeping me somewhat sane and some work that I can do at home so all in all I am holding up OK. I started to do some stuff around the house yesterday and got really crampy so I am taking that as a sign to chill out a little longer. Love being PUPO though! How are you holding up? are you in the TWW yet?


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/12*
> 
> Alright, IT IS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG, YO!

Thanks for organizing this PCOS!!! Please add me, my OTD is Oct 17 :happydance: if I can wait that long ;)


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - how is the relaxing / couch rest going??? Feels good to be PUPO right?!
> 
> Couch surfing is the way to go! Actually it is driving me nuts, I am the worst patient. I hate sitting on the couch doing nothing! TV gets old really quick. I do have a decent book on the go so that is keeping me somewhat sane and some work that I can do at home so all in all I am holding up OK. I started to do some stuff around the house yesterday and got really crampy so I am taking that as a sign to chill out a little longer. Love being PUPO though! How are you holding up? are you in the TWW yet?Click to expand...

Not yet .... I'm now CD19 and no positive OPK yet!!! My hubby told me to cut my ovaries some slack they did work overtime last month ;)

I'm not actually even worrying about it because at this point I just want to get to the last IUI and then start the IVF process, because yes, I have NO HOPE that the last IUI will work!!!

Enjoy your Thanksgiving weekend on the couch. Rent a movie, read a book and if your weather is anything like TO is right now you could even relax out in the sun - its like 25 here and sunny!!! :hugs:


----------



## angieloo

Yay Titi for being so close:) the wait is so killer. I sometimes think I've wait my whole life, why is two weeks seem so long?!?


I am so thrilled, nervous, excited and anxious because we just bought our donor sperm. We are set and ready. Now I just have to wait till OV on the 19th. My husband is happy that one of the weeks I'll be traveling for work because I'd probably go stir crazy otherwise


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - how is the relaxing / couch rest going??? Feels good to be PUPO right?!
> 
> Couch surfing is the way to go! Actually it is driving me nuts, I am the worst patient. I hate sitting on the couch doing nothing! TV gets old really quick. I do have a decent book on the go so that is keeping me somewhat sane and some work that I can do at home so all in all I am holding up OK. I started to do some stuff around the house yesterday and got really crampy so I am taking that as a sign to chill out a little longer. Love being PUPO though! How are you holding up? are you in the TWW yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet .... I'm now CD19 and no positive OPK yet!!! My hubby told me to cut my ovaries some slack they did work overtime last month ;)
> 
> I'm not actually even worrying about it because at this point I just want to get to the last IUI and then start the IVF process, because yes, I have NO HOPE that the last IUI will work!!!
> 
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving weekend on the couch. Rent a movie, read a book and if your weather is anything like TO is right now you could even relax out in the sun - its like 25 here and sunny!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't give up yet, you never know :) Lucky you guys have such good weather, here it is rainy. Good weather to be cozy indoors. HOpe you have a good thanksgiving too, we are heading to the mainland to see DH's family so that should be nice. Just heard that we certainly do have something to be thankful for, a frostie!!! The last embryo made it to blast so they have frozen it for us. Nice to have a backup plan if this one doesn't work out :) Enjoy the weekend! ANy big plans?


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey PCOS - please add me in for October 22nd. I have my IUI tomorrow.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, 

I have one follicle and my IUI is tomorrow.

PCOS can you add me to the list? I'm testing on the 23rd. Thanks.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Harvest2009 -- 10/17
Snowbunny -- 10/22
HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
azlissie -- 10/30
angieloo -- 11/1
PCOSMomToOne --11/12*


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Hey PCOS - please add me in for October 22nd. I have my IUI tomorrow.

Good luck Mary!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for ya!!

mine should be within a week or so....yesterday I saw Dr.Karnis and if this 3rd IUI with clomid does not work, we are switching to injectables with IUI...she thinks Clomid is not the greatest anyways...just a small start....it did help me ovulate earlier in the cycle but only one follie...we will see what happens next week....

on another note....I have been doing some research into our insurance coverage and it covers all my IUI medicine and the treatments...even IVF!!! and DH's semen analysis and sperm wash for IUI! I knew about the medicine but the sperm wash and the IVF was a surprise! I did not know of any health benefits that covered the procedures!! We have $30000 per lifetime...so that's about 3 IVFs or a bunch of IUIs!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I can't believe how lucky we are!! this also relieves a lot of stress and anxiety about this TTC!

why can't everyone have free IUIs and IVFs. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I had to take a loan out on my paid-off car in order to pay for IVF. We used to be debt free, now because of TTC ... we are in debt pretty heavily.


----------



## lotsoflove820

man...this def. seems like a thread I need to be involved with. I just did my first IUI the hubby and I. Seems like you guys are pros with all the lingo. I have one more full week before my blood test and just don't know what to do with myself. Maybe you girls can give me hints or advice. ok...so I did 5 rounds of clomid with no luck. Then, Last SaturdaY was out first IUI 10/1 and the day before took my first hcg shot. I have blood test scheduled for 10/14. A babyshower 10/15 and my besties daughters 1st bday 10/16. ... (fun) Doctor said I really shoudl take a pee test as I might get a false positive. ( that surely would crush my spirits) lol. My period should be hre 10/17. It taking the first time, is that to much to ask? Seems like a lot I see and know its more like 3-4x before getting a positive pregnancy. :(


----------



## angieloo

Kissyface- that is such a relief- It's amazing how quickly those costs rise. We orginially looked at adopting and the cost is CRAZY! I never knew TTC was so expensive. I mean, who knew you could spend more TTC than on the actual birth at the hospital


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I had to take a loan out on my paid-off car in order to pay for IVF. We used to be debt free, now because of TTC ... we are in debt pretty heavily.

wow...so unfair....TTC is hard enough without all the bills....to me the thought of going into debt about it was adding to all the stress which just makes things worse for fertility...a vicious cycle....stress reduces fertility and then infertility is stressful....

well hopefully this one IVF is all you need!:dust::dust:


----------



## angieloo

Welcome lots of love. :flower:

My dr said false positives aren't too common, I would test test test away! But I am a POAS addict myself.

If it says positive then you could always get a follow up with the dr before you get to excited (as I'm saying this, I know how I excited I would be the second I saw positive on a pregnancy test), but I hope it's a BFP for you!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

angieloo said:


> Kissyface- that is such a relief- It's amazing how quickly those costs rise. We orginially looked at adopting and the cost is CRAZY! I never knew TTC was so expensive. I mean, who knew you could spend more TTC than on the actual birth at the hospital

We looked at adopting before we FINALLY became pregnant with our daughter. 

In fact, the Christmas before conceiving we announced to our families that we were filling out the paperwork for adoption. After starting the process, we discovered we did not have the funds that it would take to adopt. It's around $30-$40K .... I didn't have that tucked in a sock, that's for sure!


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey Kissyface! That is so awesome! Good for you. I wish we had coverage. My benefits do not cover anything related to infertility. Jerks!

I asked what doctor is on tomorrow and it is Dr. Hughes. I will not accept a resident tomorrow. No way! Been there, done that.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Dr.Hughes was awesome! it was over before I knew it! I am in the same boat...no res doc! no quacks!! :rofl:


----------



## amirini

Is this for the POAS??

I'm 10/19


----------



## CRC

SquirrelGirl said:


> Morning, ladies! It's time for a:

That is so lovely - group hugging you back! :)


----------



## CRC

Titi said:


> Thanks Springy-you're not kidding-I'm waking up every single hour all night long.....it's killing me.

I agree with Springy - I find the second week awful, that's when I'm always trying to pick a fight with my husband and just annoyed at the world. I feel part of could also be the side effects of the trigger shot and just the whole emotion and anxiety. x


----------



## CRC

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - how is the relaxing / couch rest going??? Feels good to be PUPO right?!
> 
> Couch surfing is the way to go! Actually it is driving me nuts, I am the worst patient. I hate sitting on the couch doing nothing! TV gets old really quick. I do have a decent book on the go so that is keeping me somewhat sane and some work that I can do at home so all in all I am holding up OK. I started to do some stuff around the house yesterday and got really crampy so I am taking that as a sign to chill out a little longer. Love being PUPO though! How are you holding up? are you in the TWW yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet .... I'm now CD19 and no positive OPK yet!!! My hubby told me to cut my ovaries some slack they did work overtime last month ;)
> 
> I'm not actually even worrying about it because at this point I just want to get to the last IUI and then start the IVF process, because yes, I have NO HOPE that the last IUI will work!!!
> 
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving weekend on the couch. Rent a movie, read a book and if your weather is anything like TO is right now you could even relax out in the sun - its like 25 here and sunny!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck Harvest and good news on the freezing! I agree you should take it easy - we are useless at that as women overall, always trying to clean or something! :) Do a movie marathon - both Sex and the city's or something... ?

Springy - I feel the same as you, we are on our 4th IUI now (the IUI should be Wednesday) and I've also given up all hope. I'm totally physically and emotionall drained and have not a positive bone left in me. I'm really hoping the hospital finally give in and do IVF after this but whichever way we are taking a break for the rest of the year if it doesn't work. I've already planned a ski trip! I guess if it works I'll be the one in the spa and the shops while hubby is on the slopes! :) Have a nice relaxing weekend. x


----------



## Titi

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Harvest2009 -- 10/17
> Snowbunny -- 10/22
> HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
> azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/12*

Not sure if you want to add me in....I've already tested to bfn-today is 10dpo s


----------



## Titi

Welcome lots of love, we are pretty close in our cycles. If it is of any reassurance to you I've been ttc for almost three years and have never in my life seen a positive (false or real)....so it mustn't be very common. My dr. doesn't like early testing (too bad for him!) for the opposite reason-he says they see too many people get -htps and get all upset then get a + blood test or miss their period. No way can I wait 2 weeks with my hopes up though just for that to happen-I need to go early-but its different with everyone.


----------



## Mas1118

AF got me, will be doing IUI again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LittleBird

Mas, sorry about AF coming. :hugs:

Titi, I agree, the 2nd week is definitely harder during the 2WW. I think it's because I don't expect any side effects early since implantation doesn't happen immediately. Then, by the time I've gotten into the 2WW, I'm symptom spotting and of course all those symptoms are caused by the progesterone. I feel like the longer I take it, the worse the side effects get. Hopefully you'll be getting your BFP soon and there will be no more waiting!

Hi, everyone else! Ok, so I'm driving myself crazy with my line eye. I tested yesterday and got a BFN, so I was assuming the trigger was out of my system, but I am pretty sure I see a line today. I uploaded the pic:

https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=14682

Has anyone had a false positive 10DPT? Am I fooling myself into believing there's a line there? I don't think I have ever gotten an early positive and it be real. Even when I had my 2nd miscarriage, I had been testing daily and kept getting BFN all the way through 10DPO.


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> Dr.Hughes was awesome! it was over before I knew it! I am in the same boat...no res doc! no quacks!! :rofl:

You were so right Monica! I barely felt the procedure. He is certainly gifted. My hubby double his results from last month, so post was we had 29.6mil with 84% motility. Dr. Hughes was really happy about that. 

Now I am going to try to rest for the next two weeks...we'll see how that goes. 

Have a great thanksgiving weekend everyone.


----------



## azlissie

LittleBird, I looked at your pic and I think I can see something on the bottom test, but it may be just because I want it to be there so badly for you. But if the trigger was gone yesterday and today you can see something, that sounds really good to me! When will you be testing again? Good luck!

AFM, took my last dose of Clomid tonight - hopefully the side effects will be gone soon. I'm afraid I'm getting a cold because I've developed this cough and my throat is slightly sore. I just feel like crap lately!!


----------



## LittleBird

azlissie said:


> LittleBird, I looked at your pic and I think I can see something on the bottom test, but it may be just because I want it to be there so badly for you. But if the trigger was gone yesterday and today you can see something, that sounds really good to me! When will you be testing again? Good luck!
> 
> AFM, took my last dose of Clomid tonight - hopefully the side effects will be gone soon. I'm afraid I'm getting a cold because I've developed this cough and my throat is slightly sore. I just feel like crap lately!!

Thanks for checking. The top test is 7DPIUI, the bottom one is today's, 8DPIUI. So, now that I have hope, for the first time in months, I'm POAS every chance I get. :haha:

I had to go to the bathroom just now, so I thought, what the heck. I'm just going to test again. I see a line again, about the same as the one from this morning. The first test was kinda faint -- you know how some ICs just work better than others? So I dipped another. Thank goodness for ICs! I finally understand how POAS addiction begins. The kiddos want to go to Chuck E Cheese, so at least I have a distraction. Hopefully the next time I have to go, I'll be able to hold it more than 3 hours.

Yay for last Clomid! I hope the side effects aren't too hard on you. I finally got the cold that the boys and DH had. They seem to be better now, so hopefully yours is a quick one and you can start feeling better ASAP!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi LittleBird,

I looked at your test and I see a line. Good luck. When are you testing again?

AFM, IUI was this morning, we had 3.5 million with 60% motility. Which is not much but for us its a huge improvement. FX this works.


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, HappyBunnyAB! I will probably test in a little while. We just got back home. Chuck E. Cheese is a mad house on Saturdays!

You're in the 2WW now! It sounds like you're happy with your numbers. Did you do anything special to improve them? My last IUI, I had DH taking vitamins every day and it did double his numbers. But then this one, we were both lazy about vitamins. Good luck!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yes we did. DH had a vasectomy reversal last December and he has been on vitamins since May. Even though the numbers are small to us the numbers are a huge improvement.


----------



## LittleBird

Well, I'm glad the vitamins worked for you. 3.5 million is not bad, by the way. DH had 6 million our first IUI and he's never had a vasectomy or anything. There's nothing I can really point to as a cause for his numbers. He seems healthy and exercises, wears boxers, doesn't take baths, etc. He has one coffee a day, doesn't really drink, doesn't smoke, etc. I think it's just our age, at this point.

They say, third time is a charm. That's what I keep telling myself this cycle!


----------



## LittleBird

Ok, ladies. I have temped and tested today, and things are still looking good. I am starting to get excited. I put the links to the test on my journal (last page), if you want to see the latest IC pics.

I hope everyone else is doing well. We're going to be having a warm day here, so it looks like we'll be barbecuing with the in-laws this afternoon.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Sounds good, LittleBird!!! When do you go to the doctor to confirm??


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, SquirrelGirl. I think I'm supposed to call them at 14DPIUI, but I don't know how I'm going to wait that long! Actually, I'm not 100% convinced that it's a BFP still, but hopefully I'll get an unmistakable line this week and then I'll call them.


----------



## Titi

Littlebird! WOW your chart looks amazing! I couldn't see the test but your chart is so good-pretty sure you must be pg-which IUI is this??

As for me-I'm 11dpo and still testing straight negatives since my trigger left. It sucks because I dreamed last night that I got a bfp this morning so it was a really hard bfn. My chart looks like it could go either way-guess I'll have an idea if I get my typical temp drop tomorrow.

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, Titi! This is my third IUI. Last time I had four follicles and DH had higher sperm count, and when I got the BFN, it hurt so much. I started thinking that it wasn't going to happen with IUI and we've decided that we weren't going to try IVF. This time, two follies, DH had a little lower sperm count but it wasn't much different. I was on the same Femara dose, and we increased from 75 IU to 100 IU Follistim. I think the biggest difference was that the trigger was about 36 hours before the IUI, where the last two it was 24 hours or less.

I'm sorry today's BFN was so hard. :hugs: Don't give up hope yet. Your temps are still well above your coverline, and in the same range that mine have been the past few days. I hope they stay up and you get a BFP very soon!


----------



## Harvest2009

Mas, so sorry to hear the witch got you, hang in there!
Titi- I am keeping everything crossed for you! There is still time for that test to turn positive :)
Littlebird-your tests look amazing! So excited for you, congrats!!!!!
Glad your iui went well happybunny! Hope the two goes quickly for you :)


----------



## Titi

oh Harvest thank you.......I put so much energy into this first IUI and can't move on to IVF-don't know how I'm going to keep going through more.

BUT positive vibes and :dust: for me and EVERYONE! : )

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Harvest2009

Titi said:


> oh Harvest thank you.......I put so much energy into this first IUI and can't move on to IVF-don't know how I'm going to keep going through more.
> 
> BUT positive vibes and :dust: for me and EVERYONE! : )
> 
> How are you doing hun?

I know it is tough but think of the prize, that is what kept me going through all those iui's :hugs:

I am feeling good, a little crampy, but hoping that is a good sign!


----------



## Titi

I've been a little crampy through this whole cycle-so I'll let you know! It changes between being located around my uterus/where af cramps are and dull or stabbing aches in my left ovary.


----------



## angieloo

I had stabbing pains around my right ovary this cycle Titi. Af came, but three days late and SUPER light. Fingers crossed for you! I hope this cycle is still the one for you

Littlebird- I feel like it's BFP time on this thread and you'll start us off:)


Good luck to all the ladies testing soon!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

LittleBird - I see the line! :wohoo: This is going to be a great month for all of us and you are starting it off! Congrats!

Harvest - Thanks! I do feel the next two weeks are going to be loonnnggg! How are you feeling?

Titi - FX for you it's not over yet!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi,
Can I join this thread?!
My situation: PCOS, husband has low morphology (3 percent or less) TTC a year and a half. We tried for a year on our own before seeking help.

We've done 3 months of clomid with timed intercourse
and 3 IUI's with clomid as well. All negatives. Currently I'm on follistim and just had my fourth IUI.

My doctor told me I should do 3 IUIs total on follistim but today the doctor who did my IUI told me that when the morphology is consistently under 4 percent, there is a very high chance that the patient ends up needing IVF because the sperm can't penetrate the egg. 

Has anyone else been in this situation as well? I was really hoping that the follistim/IUI's would work for me, but now I'm not so sure. I don't get why they don't just request from my insurance that I go straight to IVF, if that's the case. Just wondering if anyone else has a similar situation? If I do 2 more IUI's that will be 6 failed IUI's total (if none of them work)!


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! LittleBird, I am so excited for you - your tests are looking great! Mas, so sorry it didn't work out this time. Good luck to Titi and Harvest and anyone else in the dreaded 2ww!

I'm currently on cd9 and I just did an OPK that seems to be pretty close to positive. I'm worried because I don't have my appt for a scan until Wednesday. Do you think that will be too late? I'm trying to decide if I should call the dr's office tomorrow to try to reschedule. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







azlissieOPK2.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3









azlissieOPK.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SquirrelGirl

welcome, frankie -- sorry I can't be of help, but i'm sure there's plenty of ladies here that can.

AZ, ....I'd give the office a call tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, angieloo, HappyBunnyAB, and azlissie!

FrankieGirl16, welcome. Sorry to hear that insurance wants you to do IUIs when the doctor thinks you should be doing IVF. Is there a certain number of IUIs they want before they'll approve IVF? Of course, you never know. Maybe this IUI will be the lucky one and you won't have to go to IVF. There are lots of examples here on BnB where people thought they didn't have a chance and ended up with their BFP.

azlissie -- you're right, that OPK is getting really close to positive. You just took your last Clomid last night, right? I think Clomid can give false positives on OPKs, so you might need to wait another day to get a more accurate result. But definitely call the doctor's office to see what they say tomorrow, just in case.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Titi

FrankieGirl16 welcome! We are still pending info on my DH's morph but I think all is fine so I am sorry that I cannot help-also sorry you've already been through so much :hugs:

AZ-I agree with SG to just call and tell them and see what you think.

AFM, I didn't test today. I'm tired of bfns now. My testing plan was crap.


----------



## LittleBird

Titi, sorry you are feeling down about testing. :hugs:

Your temps are still looking really great. I hope they stay up for you!


----------



## Titi

Littlebird-thank you!!!!! I am holding out a teensy bit of hope because of my chart. Only in one cycle (of course it WAS a clomid cycle) did my temps stay up this long. I am looking for a dip tomorrow but hope it never comes!!!!!!!

DId you test again today???? : )


----------



## Titi

LittleBird said:


> Thanks, Titi! This is my third IUI. Last time I had four follicles and DH had higher sperm count, and when I got the BFN, it hurt so much. I started thinking that it wasn't going to happen with IUI and we've decided that we weren't going to try IVF. This time, two follies, DH had a little lower sperm count but it wasn't much different. I was on the same Femara dose, and we increased from 75 IU to 100 IU Follistim. I think the biggest difference was that the trigger was about 36 hours before the IUI, where the last two it was 24 hours or less.
> 
> I'm sorry today's BFN was so hard. :hugs: Don't give up hope yet. Your temps are still well above your coverline, and in the same range that mine have been the past few days. I hope they stay up and you get a BFP very soon!

Hi hun, I missed this post yesterday-thank you! I must have been a space case yesterday-I can see from your siggy what IUI on you're on!! :dohh:

My trigger was 40 whole hours before IUI......but the dr. says that they are seeing better success with 36-40 hour range so maybe you are right!!!


----------



## Sasha25

Hey ladies

I haven't been online in quite a while...work is keeping me extremely busy in the week, and studies on weekends! :wacko:

Anyway, had my IUI on 29&30 Sept and going for bloods Wednesday 12th October :dust:

Hoping that 3rd time's lucky!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Titi

Hi Sasha25-good luck! We're super close this cycle. I don't have to go back for bloods but expecting af wed or thurs. I've been getting straight bfns though :cry:

I assume you are planning to hold out until Wed on testing? Any idea how the cycle went? FX'd!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-132.gifLast day of birth control pillshttps://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-132.gif

I have an ultrasound and blood work on Wednesday!!! PRAYING I don't have any cysts as they would delay my transfer. I think as long as Wednesday goes according to plan...my babies will be snug in my uterus blanket in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good luck PCOS!!!! So excited for you and can't wait to follow your progress!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-132.gifLast day of birth control pillshttps://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-132.gif
> 
> I have an ultrasound and blood work on Wednesday!!! PRAYING I don't have any cysts as they would delay my transfer. I think as long as Wednesday goes according to plan...my babies will be snug in my uterus blanket in about 3 weeks!

So excited to be so close to PUPO!!! G/L!!!


----------



## azlissie

PCOS, that is so exciting! I really hope you can get those embies transferred soon. 

Titi, sorry you're feeling down today. It really is hard seeing those bfns over and over.

Sasha, good luck Wednesday! I've got my fingers crossed.

And LittleBird, thanks for telling me about Clomid and the false positives! I was so worried yesterday that I was going to ov too soon, but it hadn't even occurred to me that the Clomid could do that. I did some research online and they say don't even start testing with OPKs until cd10 after using Clomid cd3-7. I did another OPK earlier and it was quite a bit lighter, so I'm hoping I'm still on track to ov Weds or Thurs.

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-132.gifLast day of birth control pillshttps://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-132.gif
> 
> I have an ultrasound and blood work on Wednesday!!! PRAYING I don't have any cysts as they would delay my transfer. I think as long as Wednesday goes according to plan...my babies will be snug in my uterus blanket in about 3 weeks!

Good luck PCOS! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Girls!!!

PCOS ~ I hope you have no cyst, and YAY for the no more birth control pills :hugs:

Titi ~ Sorry you're getting BFN's, I hope you get that bfp in a few days time with those high temps.

Touch ~ One little bean I see :hugs: Congrats

As for me.... I'm back home!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: And I believe I OVULATED on saturday!!!! Just take a look at my chart =) I know that tomorrow, when I input my temp fertility friend will adjust and make this past Saturday my Ovulation day! My cervix was so high and soft and open, forget it, I KNOW I did. And I'm so happy to be back home... now I must read up on all you girls!


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-132.gifLast day of birth control pillshttps://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-132.gif
> 
> I have an ultrasound and blood work on Wednesday!!! PRAYING I don't have any cysts as they would delay my transfer. I think as long as Wednesday goes according to plan...my babies will be snug in my uterus blanket in about 3 weeks!

I'm praying so hard for you. I loved the uterus blankie imagery. Sweet little frosties!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi girls,
Thanks for the advice/encouragement. I emailed my nurse with some questions about the morphology and IUI success rates. She told me that 3 percent morphology isn't "horrible". She said that we have a 25 percent chance of conceiving on injectable meds via IUI and that our chance with IVF is 65 percent or higher. She didn't actually tell me whether or not she thought I should discontinue the IUIs. I guess I'll have to have a consult with my doctor. If this IUI fails it will be my fourth failure. I found info online that states that if after four iui's you are still not pregnant your chances of conceiving are signifcanly diminished and you should consider moving on to IVF. I don't know if that's accurate or not, but if so I guess I should move on. How many IUI's did you ladies do before moving on to IVF? Did anyone do 6 iui's?

Thanks!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Good luck PCOS!!!! So excited for you and can't wait to follow your progress!! :hugs:

LOVE the new photo! I see one nice bean in there :) SO happy for you!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thank you!! Yes we saw one perfect little munchkin with a perfect little heartbeat!! Absolutely amazing!!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch-great profile pic!!! can't beat that :) You must be so happy. Were you hoping for twins or r u happy with 1?
Frankie-we did 4 IUIs before moving to IVF, 3 with clomid and 1 with injectibles. We don't have sperm issues though we are unexplained so that may make a difference? My Dr didn't even want to do the 4th IUI because he said that after 3 not working your chances of it working go down.
PCOS-YAY for no more pills, can't wait for you to be PUPO! It is amazing :)
Glad you had a good weekend August-YAY for O'ing!!! 
Hope everyone else had a great weekend :) 1 week down and 1 week to go, not sure when I should start testing...


----------



## Round2

Frankiegirl - my doctor gave me the same odds. She said after 3 failed IUI's my chances of conceiving with IUI would be greatly diminished. Those are excellent IVF success rates though. Most clinics I see have a rate of around 50%.

Littlebird/Touch - Congratulations. Hope you've got a snug little spud in there.

Tit - I'm sorry about the BFN. It's so much harder when it's a cycle that you have confidence too. I'm expecting a complete breakdown when I get a BFN this cycle.

AFM....my one little follicle turned into 2-3! Yesterday, I had a 14,16,22. My IUI is on Wednesday. I'm so excited but so nervous. This treatment cycle has been so stressful, I can't wait for it to be over....hopefully forever.


----------



## Titi

Round2 said:


> Tit - I'm sorry about the BFN. It's so much harder when it's a cycle that you have confidence too. I'm expecting a complete breakdown when I get a BFN this cycle.
> 
> AFM....my one little follicle turned into 2-3! Yesterday, I had a 14,16,22. My IUI is on Wednesday. I'm so excited but so nervous. This treatment cycle has been so stressful, I can't wait for it to be over....hopefully forever.

yay! super good luck for tomorrow!!! I know-I'm dreading the stress from having to do anymore cycles. I've made myself a basketcase this 2ww even though I had originally just planned to play it cool! :dohh:

Next cycle-no more testing or temping for me and I MUST step away from google, chart stalking FF and obsessing in bnb. I am quite sure I've lost enough $$ for TWO IUI cycles all the work I've NOT been doing when playing on the web.

So, when should I expect AF if tomorrow is 14 days since IUI? I was thinking it would come tomorrow but actually it should come Thurs, right? Can you girls tell me when af has been coming for you on your IUI cycles?

I am 13dpiui today and stopped testing at 11. I was hoping to go by my temps today but they've been a mess b/c I haven't been able to sleep this 2ww and so I wake up every hour. I took two temps this morning-one an hour and 10 minutes before normal time because I had to pee so bad and was afraid I'd be awake and not able to temp again and that temp was in the AF zone but soooo early (3:50 am). I managed to fall back asleep and temp at my normal 5am time and got a more promising temp but I know both are not accurate b/c I didn't get 3 hours sleep before and also got up to pee after the first one! Does anyone with charting exp. know which temp is most accurate? help!


----------



## Springy

Good Morning Ladies! Wow I was super busy this weekend and didn't get on till last night and there were 8 pages to go through. I missed a lot ....

Harvest - one week down, one to go! How are you feeling? Did you get to relax and enjoy Thanksgiving??

PCOS - ALMOST there!!!! Can't wait to hear about the scan on Wednesday and I have all my fingers, toes and appendages crossed for you that there are NO scans and you can get on with the transfer :)

Touch - that photo is amazing!!! It gives me hope to not give up!

August - glad to hear you had a good weekend and that you ovulated!!! YAY - into the TWW :) Let's hope its your last.

Frankie - I have done 3 IUI, 2 with clomid 1 with injectables, however they overstimulated me with the injectables and my estrogen was so high my OBGYN said I never would have conceived with my levels the way they were so they have suggested a 4th IUI with 1/2 the dosage of injectable drugs. We were also given the option after the 3rd to move directly to IVF. Given the cost difference we are willing to give one more IUI a go, all while we start the process for IVF. I have heard that the chances of IUI working decrease after your 3rd but some countries and some clinics make you do 6 before moving to IVF. I am in the same boat as Harvest, in that we are unexplained infertility and have no male factor issues. I would have thought even with mild male factor issues that they would move you to IVF sooner. Hang in there! This TTC journey is NOT an easy one.

Round2 - YAY for 2 to 3 follicles! Praying that this is your month!

Littlebird - looks good to me! Hopefully we can add another BFP to this thread!

As for me ... now cd24 and still no ovulation. I officially HATE my body! At least my husband has a good sense of humor about things - he told me to cut my ovaries some slack they did work overtime last month and produce 12 follicles, they needed a break. So now I just want the witch to show up so I can move on with things.


----------



## Springy

Titi said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Tit - I'm sorry about the BFN. It's so much harder when it's a cycle that you have confidence too. I'm expecting a complete breakdown when I get a BFN this cycle.
> 
> AFM....my one little follicle turned into 2-3! Yesterday, I had a 14,16,22. My IUI is on Wednesday. I'm so excited but so nervous. This treatment cycle has been so stressful, I can't wait for it to be over....hopefully forever.
> 
> yay! super good luck for tomorrow!!! I know-I'm dreading the stress from having to do anymore cycles. I've made myself a basketcase this 2ww even though I had originally just planned to play it cool! :dohh:
> 
> Next cycle-no more testing or temping for me and I MUST step away from google, chart stalking FF and obsessing in bnb. I am quite sure I've lost enough $$ for TWO IUI cycles all the work I've NOT been doing when playing on the web.
> 
> So, when should I expect AF if tomorrow is 14 days since IUI? I was thinking it would come tomorrow but actually it should come Thurs, right? Can you girls tell me when af has been coming for you on your IUI cycles?
> 
> I am 13dpiui today and stopped testing at 11. I was hoping to go by my temps today but they've been a mess b/c I haven't been able to sleep this 2ww and so I wake up every hour. I took two temps this morning-one an hour and 10 minutes before normal time because I had to pee so bad and was afraid I'd be awake and not able to temp again and that temp was in the AF zone but soooo early (3:50 am). I managed to fall back asleep and temp at my normal 5am time and got a more promising temp but I know both are not accurate b/c I didn't get 3 hours sleep before and also got up to pee after the first one! Does anyone with charting exp. know which temp is most accurate? help!Click to expand...

Titi - hang in there! Your not out till the witch shows up!

I have never charted my temperature - I would always forget to take it or I would take it and never write down what the temperature was. Hopefully someone else can help you with the temping questions / issues!

As for when to expect AF - what is your normal luteal phase? Mine is almost always 14 or 15 days so for me I always counted 14 days from the day after my trigger and expected AF on that day or the next day. If you have a longer / shorter luteal phase I would adjust accordingly.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Springy! My LP is about 14 days consistently... so if I triggered Monday-had IUI on Wed-then I should expect AF this Thurs, right? I feel dense :dohh:

Charting is making me crazy-good for you not doing! I think it's only helpful if you don't know when you ov....but I always can't stop myself from doing in the 2ww cuz I can always tell (usually!) when AF is gonna show and always looking for pg signs!!!


----------



## Round2

Titi said:


> Thanks Springy! My LP is about 14 days consistently... so if I triggered Monday-had IUI on Wed-then I should expect AF this Thurs, right? I feel dense :dohh:
> 
> Charting is making me crazy-good for you not doing! I think it's only helpful if you don't know when you ov....but I always can't stop myself from doing in the 2ww cuz I can always tell (usually!) when AF is gonna show and always looking for pg signs!!!

I'm the same way, temping makes me crazy...but I do it anyways! I've learned to only do it the important days now....around OV and implantation. The rest of time I give myself a break.


----------



## LittleBird

Titi -- your temps are still way above the coverline, but I'm not sure what to do in the case of waking up over an hour early to pee. I would probably use that temp or adjust that temp, there are calculators online to help you figure out what the number should be.

Springy -- sorry about the lack of ovulation! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Titi said:


> Thanks Springy! My LP is about 14 days consistently... so if I triggered Monday-had IUI on Wed-then I should expect AF this Thurs, right? I feel dense :dohh:
> 
> Charting is making me crazy-good for you not doing! I think it's only helpful if you don't know when you ov....but I always can't stop myself from doing in the 2ww cuz I can always tell (usually!) when AF is gonna show and always looking for pg signs!!!

what was your trigger date?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest - i was very happy with just 1 :) i had a feeling it would be just one, and i also have a feeling that it's a girl. the heartbeat was fast at 132bpm. How are you feeling?

Springy - your husband is right :) your body has been a lean mean follicle making machine!! so maybe it needs to rest and gear up for the next round :hugs: what CD are you on?

hope everyone is doing well. i can't respond individually cuz i'm so freaking tired.. like seriously.. POOPED! but GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!! hang in there, cuz it's totally worth it in the end!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## augustluvers

Titi said:


> Thanks Springy! My LP is about 14 days consistently... so if I triggered Monday-had IUI on Wed-then I should expect AF this Thurs, right? I feel dense :dohh:
> 
> Charting is making me crazy-good for you not doing! I think it's only helpful if you don't know when you ov....but I always can't stop myself from doing in the 2ww cuz I can always tell (usually!) when AF is gonna show and always looking for pg signs!!!

Titi ~ your luteal phase length can be counted after ovulation has occured. If you are sure that you ovulated on the day of your IUI then you are only 13dpo. But some women don't get a period until 14-16dpo and sometimes even a little later. For example, my last cycle I had a 15 luteal phase and AF came on 16dpo. By the way, I ended up ovulating the day before the IUI. 

Like the girls have stated, you are in the game until that witch shows her face :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

OMG LITTLEBIRD~~~~ CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! I just saw your signature says pregnant!!!! YAY! You go!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Thanks Harvest! The nurse said that it was 25 percent chance so I sent her that info I found about after 4 iui's your chances going down and she said yes that was true, but that our chances were higher than on clomid, but not by much. We've decided we will do one more iui just because the timing works out better for us, and then move onto IVF after that cycle. So if after five total IUI's I'm not preg. I'll move on. That means we'll start IVF in December! Can't wait! Hopefully I"ll get pregnant this cycle but at least if I don't I now have something to look forward to! Sick of IUI's already!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Has anyone ever taken Ovidrel to boost progesterone? At my other RE's office I would have to take vaginal suppositories. Now this new place said I can just give myself one shot of ovidrel. That's so much better! I don't know why the other place didn't have me do that.


----------



## Titi

LittleBird said:


> Titi -- your temps are still way above the coverline, but I'm not sure what to do in the case of waking up over an hour early to pee. I would probably use that temp or adjust that temp, there are calculators online to help you figure out what the number should be.
> 
> Springy -- sorry about the lack of ovulation! :hugs:

temp corrector was close to second temp-98.05 but got another bfn today


----------



## Titi

Springy said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Springy! My LP is about 14 days consistently... so if I triggered Monday-had IUI on Wed-then I should expect AF this Thurs, right? I feel dense :dohh:
> 
> Charting is making me crazy-good for you not doing! I think it's only helpful if you don't know when you ov....but I always can't stop myself from doing in the 2ww cuz I can always tell (usually!) when AF is gonna show and always looking for pg signs!!!
> 
> what was your trigger date?Click to expand...

9/26


----------



## Springy

Titi said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Springy! My LP is about 14 days consistently... so if I triggered Monday-had IUI on Wed-then I should expect AF this Thurs, right? I feel dense :dohh:
> 
> Charting is making me crazy-good for you not doing! I think it's only helpful if you don't know when you ov....but I always can't stop myself from doing in the 2ww cuz I can always tell (usually!) when AF is gonna show and always looking for pg signs!!!
> 
> what was your trigger date?Click to expand...
> 
> 9/26Click to expand...

If you triggered on 9/26 you could have ovulated as early as 9/27 so that puts you at 14dpo today so AF could show up tomorrow or Thursday if you ovulated on 9/28. Does that help?


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Good luck with your IUI titi! Your numbers look amazing! My dh had only 28 million post wash, which is his best yet. His numbers for our other iui's were 5 million, 14 million, 9 million, and 20 million. I can't even believe how high yours are! You also have 3 follies which is great! I always only had 1 and now I had two this time on follistim. Hoping it makes the difference!


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, august! I'm still feeling excited, I haven't started having the insane worry that comes with PAL yet. Maybe I can just sail through the first trimester and relax.

Titi -- I think you'll know something in the next couple of days. Do you take progesterone during the 2WW? For me, it delays AF, lengthening the LP. I will be stalking your chart!

FrankieGirl -- I have never heard of Ovridel injection taking the place of Progesterone supplements. Very interesting. It's just hCG, right? I wonder if cost is the reason doctors don't do it as often. My Novarel injection for trigger -- one injection -- was like $70, but two weeks of Prometrium was $25. How often would you have to inject? I wonder if I should talk to the FS about this option since I'll probably have to continue the Prometrium for many weeks and I hate it.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I think the Ovidrel would help progesterone because it strengthens the corpus luteum. And that's what pumps out progesterone. Stronger Corpus Luteum, more progesterone.

Pretty sure I read that somewhere, at least! :flower:


----------



## azlissie

I'm afraid I don't have an answer about the temping thing - I've never even attempted it. I guess since I'm only doing IUI I depend on the dr to figure out the timing for everything.

I'm feeling frustrated tonight - I got a bill from the hospital where I had my lap for $2500!! I was told by my RE that all I would have to pay would be $75. Obviously with buying donor sperm and meds and IUIs, I don't have a spare $2500 laying around. I hope it's an accounting mistake or something.

I've got my cd12 scan tomorrow - my latest OPKs have been very light so I don't know if I'll be doing the trigger tomorrow or not.

Congrats again, LittleBird!!


----------



## angieloo

Congrats Littlebird!!!! I am so excited for you:)

I used to temp, but I also would never write them down and I didn't get out of it what I wanted- I just use Opks.

I feel like I'm just hanging in limbo right now. My IUI is a week from tomorrow and I wish I could just fast fowrad time so that my IUI was tomorrow and I could test the next day. I'm just trying to stay super healthy and keep myself busy with workouts and yoga and drinking lots of water.


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Girls or Afternoon

How is everyone today?

*Titi *~ how are you making out. By the way, my mother in law is called Agustina, but we call her Titi so every time I type your name or read it, I instantly remember her. She's in Cali so I don't get to see her as often but your name always puts a smile on my face! :hugs:

*Springy* ~ How you making out girly? :hugs:

*FrankieGirl* ~ I only took progesterone, but it's interesting to find out how Ovidrel helps in the 2ww. I never heard of it, but I'm sure that the doctor's know what they are doing. :hugs:

*Littlebird* ~ I'm so happy for you :hugs:

*Azlissie* ~ OMG that's outrageous! I took got a bill for $5200 when I got my thyroid and pelvic ultrasounds but thankfully it was an error and they had never billed my insurance. I hope and pray that yours too was an error on their part. How has your cd12 scan gone? That was today right? I hope everything came out in your favor dear :hugs:

*angieloo* ~ I know exactly how you feel. My first IUI felt like it was taking forever, then this second month I never got the IUI. I felt out of sync, like in the limbo, but don't worry, the day will come. And I hope your IUI works on the first go :hugs:

*As for me*, I'm completely pooped... literally sick to my stomach, my throat is thrubbing, my tongue is sore, my eyes are watering like a mother, and my nose as well. :shrug: I can't say what I have because it's all so much to even pin point if I have a cold or flu or something else, but what I do know is that I feel horrible! I just want to curl up in my bed :blush: Other than that, I'm 4dpo :happydance: I'm supposed to go in on Monday for a progesterone/pregnancy blood test but I'll only be 9dpo, should I still go or arrange for my test to be done Wednesday at 11dpo? :shrug: The good thing is that the appointment isn't set in stone so I can call and make is for whenever I want.


----------



## lotsoflove820

sad today. :( Took a pee test which was negative. I had my iui on October 1st. Im sheduled to get a blood test Friday. Im hoping that maybe it was just too early for a pee test. But, that is probably not the case. sad sad day for me today. :(


----------



## LittleBird

azlissie -- Thank you! I hope they figure out what's going on with the hospital bill. That's terrible, you plan for one amount and it comes back and it's not even in the same price range! I have a hate/hate relationship with my insurance company and hospital. I feel like something is always going to come back and bite me even though I try to plan ahead for expenses.

angieloo -- Thanks! I hope the next week goes quickly and you are healthy and prepared when it comes! The water should help those follicles get big and juicy.

augustluvers -- It sounds like a cold to me. I hope it's nothing worse. We all had something similar and mine is starting to go away, but I still get stuffy at nights. Makes sleeping difficult. You know, this could be a positive sign. I think your immune system takes a dip around implantation so your body doesn't attack the egg. I have my fingers crossed for you. I might still keep the earlier appt. for them to check progesterone because really, if you implant in the next couple of days, hCG will be starting to increase by then. And if they are concerned about the progesterone, they can give you a prescription sooner. Good luck!

lotsoflove -- I'm sorry to hear about the negative HPT. For some people, it's too early. I really hope this is the case for you! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

lotsoflove820 said:


> sad today. :( Took a pee test which was negative. I had my iui on October 1st. Im sheduled to get a blood test Friday. Im hoping that maybe it was just too early for a pee test. But, that is probably not the case. sad sad day for me today. :(

I'm so sorry that you are feeling so sad today :hugs: But you aren't out of the game until AF shows. Hopefully you just tested early.

By the way, I see you are from Rochester, NY... I just went there this weekend. It's beautiful, esp. down by Lake Ontario!


----------



## augustluvers

Little Bird ~ yeah, I think I'm going to keep the Monday appointment, like you said just in case


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> lotsoflove820 said:
> 
> 
> sad today. :( Took a pee test which was negative. I had my iui on October 1st. Im sheduled to get a blood test Friday. Im hoping that maybe it was just too early for a pee test. But, that is probably not the case. sad sad day for me today. :(
> 
> I'm so sorry that you are feeling so sad today :hugs: But you aren't out of the game until AF shows. Hopefully you just tested early.
> 
> By the way, I see you are from Rochester, NY... I just went there this weekend. It's beautiful, esp. down by Lake Ontario!Click to expand...

If you were in Rochester you were quite close to me! I'm in Toronto so just on the other side of Lake Ontario :) Wasn't the weather amazing this past weekend?! It was like summer in October!!! We were out in shorts and t-shirts on the golf course slathering on the sun screen and it was Thanksgiving weekend!!!

Feel better August!!!! Being sick is NEVER fun but I have found it especially hard while TTC as I am paranoid in the TWW to take any sort of drug to relieve my symptoms. Sounds like the perfect day to curl up on the couch with a good movie and some nice warm lemon tea with honey :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lotsoflove820 said:
> 
> 
> sad today. :( Took a pee test which was negative. I had my iui on October 1st. Im sheduled to get a blood test Friday. Im hoping that maybe it was just too early for a pee test. But, that is probably not the case. sad sad day for me today. :(
> 
> I'm so sorry that you are feeling so sad today :hugs: But you aren't out of the game until AF shows. Hopefully you just tested early.
> 
> By the way, I see you are from Rochester, NY... I just went there this weekend. It's beautiful, esp. down by Lake Ontario!Click to expand...
> 
> If you were in Rochester you were quite close to me! I'm in Toronto so just on the other side of Lake Ontario :) Wasn't the weather amazing this past weekend?! It was like summer in October!!! We were out in shorts and t-shirts on the golf course slathering on the sun screen and it was Thanksgiving weekend!!!
> 
> Feel better August!!!! Being sick is NEVER fun but I have found it especially hard while TTC as I am paranoid in the TWW to take any sort of drug to relieve my symptoms. Sounds like the perfect day to curl up on the couch with a good movie and some nice warm lemon tea with honey :hugs:Click to expand...

It was so funny because we packed for cold weather and it was burning hot! LOL The weather was beautiful! Oh and I'll be in Toronto Novemeber 11th-14th... we are going to Niagara Falls but my mother loves Toronto so we are going there too. 

Yeah, it sucks because all I can really take at this point is Tylenol but that's not helping! I bought some tea and soups this morning and I'm definitely going to cuddle up in bed when I get home after work.


----------



## Touch the Sky

August - i was really sick a couple week ago, i didn't take any meds but i did drank tons of herbal tea w/honey and OJ, and rested. i was better within a couple days.


----------



## Round2

Wow, can't believe all the northern girls on this thread. I'm just a few hours from Toronto. It's nice to meet some people in this time zone! Everyone seems to be from the UK on this site.

Just got back from first IUI. It was kind of painful, didn't expect it to hurt so much. I'm not feeling overly optimistic....sperm count was only 6 million with 89% motiilty. Haven't looked arounnd much, but both the nurse and doctor said that was on the low side. Errrrr! I don't understand, hubby's SA was 50 million last January! I picked up a bottle vitamins on the way home.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies!
Sorry for the BFN lotsoflove, hang in there :)
Hope you feel better quick august!
Round2-6 million is still lots of swimmers, try not to worry about it and stay positive :)
AFM-no real symptoms, just a little twingy/crampy and tired. Not feeling very optimistic today but trying not to think about things too much. Might do a FRER on the weekend, OTD is Monday! 
Hope you are all good today ladies :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for the BFN lotsoflove, hang in there :)
> Hope you feel better quick august!
> Round2-6 million is still lots of swimmers, try not to worry about it and stay positive :)
> AFM-no real symptoms, just a little twingy/crampy and tired. Not feeling very optimistic today but trying not to think about things too much. Might do a FRER on the weekend, OTD is Monday!
> Hope you are all good today ladies :)

harvest, what day was your transfer? i got my bfp 8dpt, which was also the first time i tested.


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for the BFN lotsoflove, hang in there :)
> Hope you feel better quick august!
> Round2-6 million is still lots of swimmers, try not to worry about it and stay positive :)
> AFM-no real symptoms, just a little twingy/crampy and tired. Not feeling very optimistic today but trying not to think about things too much. Might do a FRER on the weekend, OTD is Monday!
> Hope you are all good today ladies :)
> 
> harvest, what day was your transfer? i got my bfp 8dpt, which was also the first time i tested.Click to expand...

Transfer was 7 days ago. I know I could test tomorrow but I am so scared!!! Want to wait for the weekend so I am not totally bummed at work if it is negative. Plus it is much more fun to think it worked that to know it didn't :) 
Do you remember if you had any symptoms this early and what they were?


----------



## augustluvers

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for the BFN lotsoflove, hang in there :)
> Hope you feel better quick august!
> Round2-6 million is still lots of swimmers, try not to worry about it and stay positive :)
> AFM-no real symptoms, just a little twingy/crampy and tired. Not feeling very optimistic today but trying not to think about things too much. Might do a FRER on the weekend, OTD is Monday!
> Hope you are all good today ladies :)

Thank you for the better wishes :hugs:

I really hope that this is it for you, I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Springy

Round2 said:


> Wow, can't believe all the northern girls on this thread. I'm just a few hours from Toronto. It's nice to meet some people in this time zone! Everyone seems to be from the UK on this site.
> 
> Just got back from first IUI. It was kind of painful, didn't expect it to hurt so much. I'm not feeling overly optimistic....sperm count was only 6 million with 89% motiilty. Haven't looked arounnd much, but both the nurse and doctor said that was on the low side. Errrrr! I don't understand, hubby's SA was 50 million last January! I picked up a bottle vitamins on the way home.

6 million is still lots - we were told anything above 5 million is a bonus but I hear you about the thoughts of "what happened" - at my second IUI DH numbers were 321 million and 121 million .... last month it was 20 million and 23 million! I was SO upset with him! Since my last IUI he has not really had any alcohol and is back at the gym and eating healthy! The doctor told me that it could be stress related too.

Sorry to hear that they hurt you with the IUI! The second month the doctor hurt me but then last month I had no issues - all depends on how good the doctor is at getting through your cervix!


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for the BFN lotsoflove, hang in there :)
> Hope you feel better quick august!
> Round2-6 million is still lots of swimmers, try not to worry about it and stay positive :)
> AFM-no real symptoms, just a little twingy/crampy and tired. Not feeling very optimistic today but trying not to think about things too much. Might do a FRER on the weekend, OTD is Monday!
> Hope you are all good today ladies :)

No feeling negative Harvest - just keep telling yourself that you are pregnant :) :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for the BFN lotsoflove, hang in there :)
> Hope you feel better quick august!
> Round2-6 million is still lots of swimmers, try not to worry about it and stay positive :)
> AFM-no real symptoms, just a little twingy/crampy and tired. Not feeling very optimistic today but trying not to think about things too much. Might do a FRER on the weekend, OTD is Monday!
> Hope you are all good today ladies :)
> 
> harvest, what day was your transfer? i got my bfp 8dpt, which was also the first time i tested.Click to expand...
> 
> Transfer was 7 days ago. I know I could test tomorrow but I am so scared!!! Want to wait for the weekend so I am not totally bummed at work if it is negative. Plus it is much more fun to think it worked that to know it didn't :)
> Do you remember if you had any symptoms this early and what they were?Click to expand...

3dpt i had cramps, they were strong that night, then continued lightly off and on for a few days after that

i started getting very bloated and a little constipated at 4dpt

i started getting some headaches around 6/7dpt

i was very tired and had sore boobs the entire time and i blamed the progesterone for that ;)

i was totally convinced at 8dpt that it hadn't worked, so imagine my suprise!


----------



## Touch the Sky

harvest, i also wanted to add the the symptoms were barely noticable, i really didn't think anything of them as they were happening. don't be discouraged! :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> harvest, i also wanted to add the the symptoms were barely noticable, i really didn't think anything of them as they were happening. don't be discouraged! :hugs:

Thanks touch, this totally helps! I have been pretty bloated and constipated too, so maybe that is a good sign, FX!!! Trying hard to keep up the PMA :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

that is an EXCELLENT sign!!! honestly i thought the constipation was leftover from the retrieval or something, i was annoyed by it but didn't think much of it ;)


----------



## Touch the Sky

oh the other thing is that i started having to pee a lot at night, although i don't recall when that started. now i'm up to at least 3-4 times a night, it's so annoying! :wacko:


----------



## Round2

Springy said:


> 6 million is still lots - we were told anything above 5 million is a bonus

Well that's good to hear! My docs were pretty reluctant to give me what the good - bad threshold number was. They just said 'a little low'.

Another interesting thing the doc said was that at my clinic they conducted their own study on the occurance of pregnancies with different sperm counts. It turned out the rates weren't any different for people with low vs high. The only differences occured with women's age.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Well, had my ultrasound & blood work today.

They cancelled my embryo transfer because my lining looked like crap apparently. Hence the removed ticker ... since it's worthless now. 

Just another set-back in my normally crazy f'd up life.


----------



## LittleBird

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that! I'll check in with your journal. :hugs:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Congrats little bird! :)
I think I was told that the Ovidrel does the same thing as the Prometrium pills. They said since it's HCG it tricks your body into thinking it's pregnant and it naturally causes it to make more progesterone. I did read threads though where people said it didn't work for them. 

My nurse said just one injection and then back in on the 23rd for preg. test if I don't have my period by then. Definitely better than the prometrium suppositories I had to do in a past cycle.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So sorry PCOS! Dang.... :brat:


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Well, had my ultrasound & blood work today.
> 
> They cancelled my embryo transfer because my lining looked like crap apparently. Hence the removed ticker ... since it's worthless now.
> 
> Just another set-back in my normally crazy f'd up life.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

so sorry PCOS....that just isnt fair...our bodies sometimes just don't cooperate....just today my DH asked me why our 2 IUIs did not work....there is no answer when we do everything right....nature takes it course but we must never give up hope! keep the faith! it will happen!!! :hugs::hugs:

as for me....I am at CD11 and doing more bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow...yesterday at my CD10 scan they found 2 follies on my right ovary!! :happydance::happydance: each 12 mm...first time I have had 2 follies....I guess clomid is starting to work! twins would be awesome but all I want is to catch one egg! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

congrats to those with BFPs!! and hugs to everyone with BFNs or in the two week wait!


----------



## Touch the Sky

sorry to hear that pcos!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

PCOS, I am so sorry!! That must be super frustrating. I hope things will work themselves out eventually. I just keep telling myself that I will end up with the baby I was meant to have - it's hard to be patient, though.

My scan went well today. I had two follicles on the left - 17mm and 25mm. There's one on the right but it's only 14mm so it probably won't make it. I did the trigger today and the IUI is scheduled for tomorrow at 2:30. My RE does IUI 24 hours after trigger - it's weird how everyone seems to have different timing.

Good luck FrankieGirl!! I hope things work out for you. And Monica we're pretty close in our cycles - we can almost be 2ww buddies!


----------



## angieloo

Oh pcos i am so sorry. I hope things get positive for you very soon

Good luck tomorrow azlissie! Your numbers on the left soind really promising :)

Kisseyface congrats on having two! Even more chance for the bfp! Good luck


----------



## LittleBird

kissyfacelala -- Yay for 2 follies! For some reason, I never had more than one on Clomid, but we only tried it for two cycles before trying Femara. I hope you catch one or both! Good luck at tomorrow's scan. I hope they're both big and juicy!

azlissie -- I've got my fingers crossed that today's IUI goes perfectly! Those two follicles on the left sound quite promising. Mine always did the trigger 24 hours before, too. I have no idea why they did it differently this last time. I hope it is exactly the right timing for your BFP!

I've got my blood test in a few hours and this is the first time since finding out that the happy feelings have turned to fear. This is always the point where I find out that things are not going as well as expected. I woke up really early and haven't been able to sleep, so I'm spending time in BnB. :)


----------



## Round2

Littlebird, I know how you're feeling. I've been through 2 MMC and one early loss. The fear scares me so much sometimes, that it makes me wonder if I can go through it again. Just take it one step at a time. There's no reason to think there's anything wrong and worrying won't help you prepare if there is somethig wrong. Good luck.

Azlizzie, I'm just one day ahead of you, I had my IUI yesterday. Good luck, hope the 2WW goes fast for you.

Kissyface, things are looking great. Hope you catch the one or two eggs this month!

Frankie, I had no idea the ovidrel increased progesterone as well. I'm on the suppositories and I took the ovidrel. Last time my progesterone was tested it was 80! It's going to be through the roof this month.

AFM....got the post ovulation bloat going on! But, we managed a post IUI BD session followed up by a post OV morning BD session today. I'm sure with his crappy sperm, we only got about a dozen extra swimmers up there...oh well, it was worth a shot.


----------



## augustluvers

*PCOS* ~ that truly blows :brat: I'm so sorry :hugs: I know how excited you were about it all coming around. But like Kissyfacelala said, don't give up on the hope, keep the faith, it will happen! :hugs:

*Kissyfacelala* ~ I'm so happy that the clomid is finally working for you. My body seems to only do great with clomid the first and third cycle. Every second cycle it doesn't respond as accordingly, but I'm happy to know that for you it is working :happydance: And good for you on getting at least two eggies!!!! I agree that I just want one little bean but twins would be spectacular!

*Azlissie* ~ I'm so pleased to know that your IUI went GREAT :happydance: I pray that you have great success today at your IUI!!! So exciting, tomorrow you should be joining me in the 2WW :happydance: :hugs:

*Littlebird* ~ I think it's only natural to be feeling that way that you are, especially after so long and so much trying to get pregnant. But girlie you ARE PREGNANT, no doubt about it and I just know that your blood work will be great! Please keep us posted :hugs:

*Round2* ~ I have bloating from 1-3dpo and it's finally gone :happydance: I just hate feeling to huge and bloated! I'm glad that you got some extra BD sessions in after the IUI. DH totally abandoned me last IUI cycle. It was like he was afraid of having sex! :growlmad: But hey, when the time is right, it will happen. And Welcome to the 2ww!!!! :hugs:

*As for me *~ 5dpo :happydance: and temperature is rising, and rising :thumbup: I hope it's a great sign! Anyway, last night I went straight to bed after work and my 75pound pitbull (Silver) laid with me the entire time. It's like she knew that mama was sick. Today I'm starting to feel better, still got this sore throat and cough but I'm feeling much better. I'm going to be calling today to schedule my blood work for Monday... so so so nervous about it! But hey, if it's meant to be for me to have gotten pregnant this go around, then it's meant to be, and if it isn't, then there's nothing I can really do about that. Well girls I hope and pray you all have a fabulous day! 

*Here's my chart* ~~~ My Ovulation Chart


----------



## LittleBird

Round2 -- Thanks, I'm trying to remember that this is a one day at a time type of situation. :) Yay for extra BD after the IUI! Even if it's just a little more sperm up there, you never know what's going to make the difference! Now you have the fun of the 2WW. I have my fingers crossed that it will work!

august -- Thank you! I will definitely keep you guys updated. Your chart is looking great! I hope you continue feeling better!


----------



## usamom

PCOCS- I just saw your news.. I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOS-sorry for that bad news, hang in there lady :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Hi all, just wanted to give a quick update. Beta levels for today, 13DPIUI, are 574! :happydance:

I have another blood test on Tuesday to make sure they're doubling properly.


----------



## Harvest2009

LittleBird said:


> Hi all, just wanted to give a quick update. Beta levels for today, 13DPIUI, are 574! :happydance:
> 
> I have another blood test on Tuesday to make sure they're doubling properly.

YAY Littlebird, great news :happydance::happydance::happydance: So excited for you!!!


----------



## Round2

Wahoooo! That's an excellent number for 13DPO. Think you got a strong little bean in there.


----------



## usamom

Wow Littlebird!! Great number!


----------



## Touch the Sky

wow, that is a GREAT first beta littlebird!! twins maybe???


----------



## augustluvers

LittleBird said:


> Hi all, just wanted to give a quick update. Beta levels for today, 13DPIUI, are 574! :happydance:
> 
> I have another blood test on Tuesday to make sure they're doubling properly.

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

AWESOME!!!

:headspin::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::loopy::headspin:


----------



## azlissie

Yay LittleBird!! That is so exciting. You're giving me hope that my IUI today will work - I'm leaving in about 20 minutes for my appointment. Do you have an appt for your first u/s yet?


----------



## LittleBird

Touch the Sky said:


> wow, that is a GREAT first beta littlebird!! twins maybe???

It's too early to tell, but the nurse said it's a possibility! It would be a dream come true!


----------



## LittleBird

azlissie said:


> Yay LittleBird!! That is so exciting. You're giving me hope that my IUI today will work - I'm leaving in about 20 minutes for my appointment. Do you have an appt for your first u/s yet?

It will be in about three weeks. Gotta get the second blood test done before they schedule that. I pray your IUI is a huge success!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LB -- My vote is that you've got twinnies in there! That's an awesome number!! Good luck at your next blood test! :baby::baby:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My vote is quads!:haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My vote is quads!:haha:

:rofl: I'll take one of the extras!


----------



## augustluvers

SquirrelGirl said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> My vote is quads!:haha:
> 
> :rofl: I'll take one of the extras!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SquirrelGirl said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> My vote is quads!:haha:
> 
> :rofl: I'll take one of the extras!Click to expand...

Hands off sister .... if there is any over-flowage I get first dibs! :haha:

OMG we have gone looney!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I've been looney for quite some time. This is nothing new. :wacko:


----------



## LittleBird

Hahaha! You all crack me up! If I have quads, I will definitely go looney. They'll take my kids away, and then you all can divide them amongst yourselves. At least I know they'll be well loved!


----------



## azlissie

Good evening ladies!! I can't even imagine life with quads - that would be nuts! I was reading another forum where a woman is having triplets off of Clomid - no IUI/IVF. I just want one really healthy happy baby.

My IUI went really well today - this was the least painful one I've had. The numbers were 24.5 million with 50% motility, so hopefully that's good. I don't feel like I've ov'd yet, so hopefully the timing will work out okay. I go back in a week for the prog. test and then my hcg test is scheduled for two weeks from today. I wish I was going out of town or had something fun to do to pass the time - it's going to take forever!!

August, it would be awesome if you got your bfp this month - I'm really crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

good luck AZ!!!


----------



## Springy

Ladies you crack me up!!!!

I think there would be a whole line of us beating down your door if you had an extra to give away ;)

SO glad its almost the weekend!

Harvest - how you holding up? only a few days till you go for the beta right?

Titi - any news??

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## angieloo

Littlebird I vote twins too! Those numbers are super high! So happy for you- I think you got the positive vibes started for the rest of us

AZlissie your numbers sound great this month! Glad it wasn't very painful- I'm nervous about that for my first one

August - sleepiness sounds promising:) it's supposed to be the strongest sign for most women:) I hope this is the month for you! 

As for me: I am so thankful I am traveling for work this week- it kept my mind busy and gave me loads of free time for workouts. Wednesday can't get here soon enough.

I hope all had a great week so far!


----------



## Titi

Springy said:


> Ladies you crack me up!!!!
> 
> I think there would be a whole line of us beating down your door if you had an extra to give away ;)
> 
> SO glad its almost the weekend!
> 
> Harvest - how you holding up? only a few days till you go for the beta right?
> 
> Titi - any news??
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

hi! Thanks for thinking of me. Sorry I have to read & basically run will catch up on everyone soon-I got REALLY slammed at work and can't barely meet all my due dates b*lls to the walls, let alone goofing on here as much as I have been -and also depressed about this cycle-it didn't take but as usual the witch is being a royal beeyotch with me. I'm guessing maybe fertility drugs mess up a normally usual 14 day LP?

I'm 16dpiu with NO spotting or AF yet but testing negative with coverline temps that past three days. I just wish she'd show already so I can move on.

How's everyone else, I promise I'll come back and properly catch up over the wknd.


----------



## LittleBird

Azlissie -- I'm glad your IUI went so well! And now you can begin the 2ww knowing that you've done everything you could. Yay!

Angieloo -- have a safe trip!

Titi -- I'm sorry, girl! :hugs: I saw your temp drop that first day. :( I wonder what's going on with AF. She needs to figure it out!


----------



## augustluvers

*Little Bird *~ I vote mutilples too! :thumbup: And I agree with Angieloo that you have put this positive vibe or us girls waiting here! 

*Springy *~ How are you making out? 

*Azlissie* ~ My first IUI cycle the count was 25million. I'm glad that you're IUI went well and that it was the least painful. Mine was horrible the first go around. I felt like I was being pinched or something!

*Angieloo* ~ Thank you! It's ridiculous how sleepy I've been the past day. Yesterday after work I went straight home to my bed :blush: But I couldn't rest as much because my dog (65pound pit) decided that she wanted to be literally all over me! :dohh:

*Titi* ~ I'm sorry you're going through all of this, with no af and still negative test. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

*PCOS* ~ How are you making out sweetie? 

As for me ~ I just called and scheduled my blood test for Monday morning and boy am I nervous! I just want it to be positive, you know? Do you girls think that 9dpo would be too early for the pregnancy test? I'm also getting my progesterone checked out.


----------



## Sasha25

Titi said:


> Hi Sasha25-good luck! We're super close this cycle. I don't have to go back for bloods but expecting af wed or thurs. I've been getting straight bfns though :cry:
> 
> I assume you are planning to hold out until Wed on testing? Any idea how the cycle went? FX'd!

Hi Titi

Yip, i waited until bloods came back today. Nurse says hcg is at 11 and progesterone looks good. If AF does not arrive, go for another set of bloods on Monday. Please hold thumbs ladies!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Round2

Sasha, that is great news. I hope AF stays away and that HCG skyrockets for you.

Titi, I'm sorry you're having such an agonizing wait. I think fertility drugs do make your LP longer as they raise your progerstrone. My cycle was always longer on clomid.

Littlebird, I'll take one too please!

August, my god girl...I would have peed on at least a weeks worth of FRER's by now. At 9DPO, I'm usually done testing and ready to throw in the towel. (I have an addiction, can you tell?).

Azlizzie, I have sperm envy! You're numbers sound great. Good luck to you. Hope these two weeks fly by!

AFM, I started the yucky endometrin - it's making me feel so crampy. Can't believe I have to do this twice a day! Uggghhh, the things we do to get pregnant!


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 said:


> Sasha, that is great news. I hope AF stays away and that HCG skyrockets for you.
> 
> Titi, I'm sorry you're having such an agonizing wait. I think fertility drugs do make your LP longer as they raise your progerstrone. My cycle was always longer on clomid.
> 
> Littlebird, I'll take one too please!
> 
> August, my god girl...I would have peed on at least a weeks worth of FRER's by now. At 9DPO, I'm usually done testing and ready to throw in the towel. (I have an addiction, can you tell?).
> 
> Azlizzie, I have sperm envy! You're numbers sound great. Good luck to you. Hope these two weeks fly by!
> 
> AFM, I started the yucky endometrin - it's making me feel so crampy. Can't believe I have to do this twice a day! Uggghhh, the things we do to get pregnant!

Well I'm only 6dpo today, I'll be 9dpo on Monday when I go in for the blood work, but I'm such a POAS that I tested yesterday and today with FMU even though I knew they would be negative since it's way too early :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Round2

augustluvers said:


> Well I'm only 6dpo today, I'll be 9dpo on Monday when I go in for the blood work, but I'm such a POAS that I tested yesterday and today with FMU even though I knew they would be negative since it's way too early :blush: :rofl:

Ahh good, a fellow POAS addict! I'm only 2DPO, but I'm thinking of POASing just to see those two pretty lines (even though they will be fake from the trigger)!


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm only 6dpo today, I'll be 9dpo on Monday when I go in for the blood work, but I'm such a POAS that I tested yesterday and today with FMU even though I knew they would be negative since it's way too early :blush: :rofl:
> 
> Ahh good, a fellow POAS addict! I'm only 2DPO, but I'm thinking of POASing just to see those two pretty lines (even though they will be fake from the trigger)!Click to expand...

Oh, I know that I did last cycle, when i had the trigger. This month I didn't take it, so I'm safe to test, lol But it was so nice to see two line, even when they're fake :wacko:


----------



## LittleBird

august and sasha -- good luck on the upcoming tests!

Round2 -- what does endometrin do?

Ladies, don't be ashamed of your addition to peeing on things! :haha: When I went to see the FS yesterday, they were giving me a hard time because I had already used 18 tests and it was only 13DPIUI. The good news is that all but two were ICs.


----------



## Round2

LittleBird said:


> Round2 -- what does endometrin do?
> 
> Ladies, don't be ashamed of your addition to peeing on things! :haha: When I went to see the FS yesterday, they were giving me a hard time because I had already used 18 tests and it was only 13DPIUI. The good news is that all but two were ICs.

They're progestrone suppositories. I've been holding my pee since I put it in, I'm afraid look and see what is going on down there!!

Wow, 18 tests since 13DPIUI - that's impressive!!!


----------



## twinkle83

Hi all..I am new to this thread..from 16th oct starting my clomid cycle(5-9).My first iui didnt worked out..This time I m trying clomid with iui.Hope so it work for me.
Just want to ask does clomid affect ovulation timing,last time opk surge was on 12dp.
Azlissie all the best for this cycle.
Little bird so happy for you.
Round 2 all the best


----------



## LittleBird

Round2 -- I know what you mean, I would put in my Prometrium at night and then if I had to potty again before bed, I would see a bunch of it. Hehe. Ick!

Hi, twinkle! Good luck with this IUI. I love your avatar pic. Is that little cutie yours?


----------



## azlissie

Welcome Twinkle! I don't know about Clomid affecting ov because my RE always does a trigger shot. Good luck this cycle!

So an hcg of 11 means there's something going on, right? Otherwise it would be close to zero? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

AFM, I've got some soreness where I assume my left ovary is and I feel kind of bloated. I'm also still recovering from a cold, so I don't feel that great at all but I'm trying really hard to stay positive.


----------



## twinkle83

LittleBird said:


> Round2 -- I know what you mean, I would put in my Prometrium at night and then if I had to potty again before bed, I would see a bunch of it. Hehe. Ick!
> 
> Hi, twinkle! Good luck with this IUI. I love your avatar pic. Is that little cutie yours?

I browsed my avatar pic from internet, hope so littlebird my 2nd iui makes my avatar pic into my reality baby.. Littlebird shower some baby dust on me:dust: :baby:


----------



## LittleBird

Of course, twinkle! I'm sending you super sticky baby dust! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm on endometrin also.. messy! but i get to start weaning off in 2 weeks :)


----------



## Round2

Touch the Sky said:
 

> i'm on endometrin also.. messy! but i get to start weaning off in 2 weeks :)

Actually, I just gave up and went to the bathroom....it wasn't as bad as I was expecting! I do find it uncomfortable though, but that could just be the fact that all my girl parts are feeling sore these days.


----------



## Titi

Welcome Twinkle!

Good luck Sasha!

Sorry if I'm forgetting anything have to dash quick back to work but update witch got me today. I was crushed when my temp dropped but with all the bfns and 3 days of temps I've had a few days to get used to the fact this was a failed cycle.

I have my first apt. for IUI #2 sched. on Wed. Over the phone I was told Dr. wants me to wait until cycle day 6 to start Clomid. hmmmm. oh well....I second guessed and researched everything to death last cycle and it wore me out. I'm just going to go along with the motions this one.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Round2 - endometrin has always made me a little "sore" down there.. for lack of a better word :shrug:


----------



## twinkle83

LittleBird said:


> Of course, twinkle! I'm sending you super sticky baby dust! :dust::dust::dust:

thanx dear


----------



## twinkle83

Titi said:


> Welcome Twinkle!
> 
> Good luck Sasha!
> 
> Sorry if I'm forgetting anything have to dash quick back to work but update witch got me today. I was crushed when my temp dropped but with all the bfns and 3 days of temps I've had a few days to get used to the fact this was a failed cycle.
> 
> I have my first apt. for IUI #2 sched. on Wed. Over the phone I was told Dr. wants me to wait until cycle day 6 to start Clomid. hmmmm. oh well....I second guessed and researched everything to death last cycle and it wore me out. I'm just going to go along with the motions this one.

Hi Titi..I am feeling bad for you.. 1st IUI also didnt work for me..n I am totally crushed..Going to start my clomid cycle in 3 days..so just cheer up for next cycle with all +vibes..


----------



## azlissie

So sorry about AF, Titi! I was hoping maybe you'd be one of those women who just don't get positive HPTs. But I've read online that the first round is often seen as a "practice" round and then the RE can make adjustments for the next one and have more success.


----------



## augustluvers

azlissie said:


> So sorry about AF, Titi! I was hoping maybe you'd be one of those women who just don't get positive HPTs. But I've read online that the first round is often seen as a "practice" round and then the RE can make adjustments for the next one and have more success.

I agree that the first round is like a 'testing' cycle. They aren't sure what works with your body or how you'll react to the medications. 

I'm so sorry that the witch got you TITI :hugs: I hope that you achieve success with your second attempt. 

As for me, my husband came and had lunch with me today and I told him that I made my blood work appointment for Monday morning. I shared how nervous and excited I am all at the same time. It was really nice seeing him talk about the possibility of us being pregnant and finding out on Monday, he even talked about how he would tell his parents and mine :cloud9: He's such a doll. 

Anyway, I'm tempted to test every day this weekend :blush: :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

After a crappy appt on Wednesday ... I woke up to :witch: ... I am hoping this means that my FET will only be delayed about 1 week! Hopefully I bleed enough to lose that fatty lining. 

I did put in a call to my fertility clinic about 4 hours ago ... no call back!:dohh:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I also wanted to add .... I have been following this thread closely, just haven't had a lot of time to post since my daughters bday is today :) So much cleaning and shopping! :)


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> After a crappy appt on Wednesday ... I woke up to :witch: ... I am hoping this means that my FET will only be delayed about 1 week! Hopefully I bleed enough to lose that fatty lining.
> 
> I did put in a call to my fertility clinic about 4 hours ago ... no call back!:dohh:

YAY!!!! PRAYING that you can get the FET underway ASAP :) 

And also hoping that your clinic calls you back sometime soon!

Hope your daughter had an amazing 3rd birthday!!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

twinkle83 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Twinkle!
> 
> Good luck Sasha!
> 
> Sorry if I'm forgetting anything have to dash quick back to work but update witch got me today. I was crushed when my temp dropped but with all the bfns and 3 days of temps I've had a few days to get used to the fact this was a failed cycle.
> 
> I have my first apt. for IUI #2 sched. on Wed. Over the phone I was told Dr. wants me to wait until cycle day 6 to start Clomid. hmmmm. oh well....I second guessed and researched everything to death last cycle and it wore me out. I'm just going to go along with the motions this one.
> 
> Hi Titi..I am feeling bad for you.. 1st IUI also didnt work for me..n I am totally crushed..Going to start my clomid cycle in 3 days..so just cheer up for next cycle with all +vibes..Click to expand...

aww I'm sorry for you too! Yeah it was hard. I didn't go into this with any hope-dh and I were just more or less "paying for peace of mind" that we've done what we could-but when we found out that dh had such a great count, and that I responded so well to the meds, and that there was nothing wrong with us, I really got my hopes up. : (


----------



## Titi

azlissie said:


> So sorry about AF, Titi! I was hoping maybe you'd be one of those women who just don't get positive HPTs. But I've read online that the first round is often seen as a "practice" round and then the RE can make adjustments for the next one and have more success.

oh-thank you for saying that! It really makes me feel a little bit better. At my age and after all this time I truly can't ever imagine ever seeing two lines personally-but I need hope!!!


----------



## Titi

augustluvers said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> So sorry about AF, Titi! I was hoping maybe you'd be one of those women who just don't get positive HPTs. But I've read online that the first round is often seen as a "practice" round and then the RE can make adjustments for the next one and have more success.
> 
> I agree that the first round is like a 'testing' cycle. They aren't sure what works with your body or how you'll react to the medications.
> 
> I'm so sorry that the witch got you TITI :hugs: I hope that you achieve success with your second attempt.
> 
> As for me, my husband came and had lunch with me today and I told him that I made my blood work appointment for Monday morning. I shared how nervous and excited I am all at the same time. It was really nice seeing him talk about the possibility of us being pregnant and finding out on Monday, he even talked about how he would tell his parents and mine :cloud9: He's such a doll.
> 
> Anyway, I'm tempted to test every day this weekend :blush: :haha:Click to expand...

oh I'm soooo hopeful for you!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE it when DH's are excited. After all this time my dh is sooooooo reserved about the whole process and doesn't want me to test, etc. Yet this cycle he was so excited-he talked to my tummy in case, started clearing out his "man cave" to make a nursery, let me test as much as I wanted and went from saying before we scheduled the IUI "I mean, I don't think it's going to work for us", to after we'd had it done, "I don't see why it can't work for us with all we have going!"........I guess that was one of the reasons this bfn was so hard, but I still love them getting in on it!!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

so my follies are 18 and 17 mm on CD13 :happydance::happydance: they are giving me the ovidrel shot tomorrow for the IUI on sunday....CD15

I have never ovulated so early in my cycle!! clomid worked really well this month! I have always ovulated CD20 and later...and then with my first two cycles with clomid...CD18 both times

I just hope I catch at least one egg!

my lining was 7 today and they are hoping its 8 by tomorrow....things are good!!

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

kissyfacelala said:


> so my follies are 18 and 17 mm on CD13 :happydance::happydance: they are giving me the ovidrel shot tomorrow for the IUI on sunday....CD15
> 
> I have never ovulated so early in my cycle!! clomid worked really well this month! I have always ovulated CD20 and later...and then with my first two cycles with clomid...CD18 both times
> 
> I just hope I catch at least one egg!
> 
> my lining was 7 today and they are hoping its 8 by tomorrow....things are good!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!

Good luck girl!!!! Those follies sound perfect!! :thumbup:


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> so my follies are 18 and 17 mm on CD13 :happydance::happydance: they are giving me the ovidrel shot tomorrow for the IUI on sunday....CD15
> 
> I have never ovulated so early in my cycle!! clomid worked really well this month! I have always ovulated CD20 and later...and then with my first two cycles with clomid...CD18 both times
> 
> I just hope I catch at least one egg!
> 
> my lining was 7 today and they are hoping its 8 by tomorrow....things are good!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!
> 
> Good luck girl!!!! Those follies sound perfect!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks pcos!! I am excited! I just worry the trigger and the IUI are too close to each other! my clinic does IUI 24 hrs post trigger but others do it 30 to 36 hrs! :shrug::shrug:

anyone have any thoughts on timing of IUI after trigger???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

kissyfacelala said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> so my follies are 18 and 17 mm on CD13 :happydance::happydance: they are giving me the ovidrel shot tomorrow for the IUI on sunday....CD15
> 
> I have never ovulated so early in my cycle!! clomid worked really well this month! I have always ovulated CD20 and later...and then with my first two cycles with clomid...CD18 both times
> 
> I just hope I catch at least one egg!
> 
> my lining was 7 today and they are hoping its 8 by tomorrow....things are good!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!
> 
> Good luck girl!!!! Those follies sound perfect!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks pcos!! I am excited! I just worry the trigger and the IUI are too close to each other! my clinic does IUI 24 hrs post trigger but others do it 30 to 36 hrs! :shrug::shrug:
> 
> anyone have any thoughts on timing of IUI after trigger???Click to expand...

You could take it into your own hands and trigger at like 32 hours? Like meet half way in the middle?? Not sure if you'd feel comfortable doing that. But I say hey if it hasn't worked at 24 hours, maybe try something different???

I always took my trigger 36 hours prior, I happen to be lucky and I can feel myself ovulate. I would always ovulate around 1-2 hours prior to my IUI. Which I think is perfect timing :) Just a thought! :winkwink:


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> so my follies are 18 and 17 mm on CD13 :happydance::happydance: they are giving me the ovidrel shot tomorrow for the IUI on sunday....CD15
> 
> I have never ovulated so early in my cycle!! clomid worked really well this month! I have always ovulated CD20 and later...and then with my first two cycles with clomid...CD18 both times
> 
> I just hope I catch at least one egg!
> 
> my lining was 7 today and they are hoping its 8 by tomorrow....things are good!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!

SOUNDS PERFECT Monica!!!!


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> so my follies are 18 and 17 mm on CD13 :happydance::happydance: they are giving me the ovidrel shot tomorrow for the IUI on sunday....CD15
> 
> I have never ovulated so early in my cycle!! clomid worked really well this month! I have always ovulated CD20 and later...and then with my first two cycles with clomid...CD18 both times
> 
> I just hope I catch at least one egg!
> 
> my lining was 7 today and they are hoping its 8 by tomorrow....things are good!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!
> 
> Good luck girl!!!! Those follies sound perfect!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks pcos!! I am excited! I just worry the trigger and the IUI are too close to each other! my clinic does IUI 24 hrs post trigger but others do it 30 to 36 hrs! :shrug::shrug:
> 
> anyone have any thoughts on timing of IUI after trigger???Click to expand...

Let me know if the clinic lets you self administer the ovidrel! I may ask about the IUI being 36 hours after trigger too mine are normally 27 hours after trigger.


----------



## kissyfacelala

the clinic has always given me the trigger....as for me giving it to myself it was never brought up....I just took their word that ovulation is the day after the trigger and thats when they do IUI

I have never given myself any shots so I worry about that especially since next month could be our first with injectables!

I did get your message, Carolyn...only now am I catching up....my experience has been pretty much the same as Mary's...I like the clinic overall....the only issue I have is the bloodwork team...there is one girl who cannot get my blood first poke!! the other two girls are awesome but this one is just plain ********!

I wish you luck and I am sure you will make the right decision!:hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

Monica - your follies sound perfect! Good luck! Have you had the new girl on the bw team? I have liked her as much as Jen.

I too wonder if 24 hours is the best timing...but leave it to them since they are the experts...I guess.


----------



## LittleBird

Kissyfacelala -- those follies sound great. I just wanted to chime in on the trigger. My last two IUIs, the triggered about 24 hrs. before. This was the first time we did 36, so I was worried that it would be too long, but it turned out to be just right. Good luck! Fingers crossesd for a successful IUI!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, sorry I have been a little MIA lately, been busy with work and so exhausted after work. 
Titi- so sorry the witch got you, thinking of you and hoping next cycle is the one :hugs:
August-fx for your bloodwork tomorrow, any symptoms to report?
Kissyfacelala- good luck with the IUI, your follies are sounding good. Our clinic always did trigger 36 hrs before IUI but hey it never worked for us so what do I know :haha:
PCOS- hope the bday party went well! Good news on the AF hope that lining thins for you :hugs:
Springy- sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I am feeling good these days, great actually.
The reason I feel so great is that today, at 10dp3dt, I got my first ever, :bfp::bfp::bfp: I can't believe it, it came up right away on an IC. We are both on :cloud9:
Sorry if I missed anyone, I am a little excited!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been a little MIA lately, been busy with work and so exhausted after work.
> Titi- so sorry the witch got you, thinking of you and hoping next cycle is the one :hugs:
> August-fx for your bloodwork tomorrow, any symptoms to report?
> Kissyfacelala- good luck with the IUI, your follies are sounding good. Our clinic always did trigger 36 hrs before IUI but hey it never worked for us so what do I know :haha:
> PCOS- hope the bday party went well! Good news on the AF hope that lining thins for you :hugs:
> Springy- sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I am feeling good these days, great actually.
> The reason I feel so great is that today, at 10dp3dt, I got my first ever, :bfp::bfp::bfp: I can't believe it, it came up right away on an IC. We are both on :cloud9:
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I am a little excited!!!

woooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! that is so awesome harvest!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## azlissie

Harvest that is awesome!!! So excited for you. Congratulations - hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Titi

:happydance::dance::happydance::dance: Yay Harvest! Super exciting!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been a little MIA lately, been busy with work and so exhausted after work.
> Titi- so sorry the witch got you, thinking of you and hoping next cycle is the one :hugs:
> August-fx for your bloodwork tomorrow, any symptoms to report?
> Kissyfacelala- good luck with the IUI, your follies are sounding good. Our clinic always did trigger 36 hrs before IUI but hey it never worked for us so what do I know :haha:
> PCOS- hope the bday party went well! Good news on the AF hope that lining thins for you :hugs:
> Springy- sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I am feeling good these days, great actually.
> The reason I feel so great is that today, at 10dp3dt, I got my first ever, :bfp::bfp::bfp: I can't believe it, it came up right away on an IC. We are both on :cloud9:
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I am a little excited!!!


i knew it, i had a feeling!!! CONGRATS!!!

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Harvest2009

thanks ladies!!! that is exactly how I feel:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LittleBird

OMG, Harvest! That is such wonderful news! I am so, so, so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## twinkle83

Harvest2009 said:


> thanks ladies!!! that is exactly how I feel:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

congrats harvest so happy for you..


----------



## twinkle83

kissyfacelala said:


> so my follies are 18 and 17 mm on CD13 :happydance::happydance: they are giving me the ovidrel shot tomorrow for the IUI on sunday....CD15
> 
> I have never ovulated so early in my cycle!! clomid worked really well this month! I have always ovulated CD20 and later...and then with my first two cycles with clomid...CD18 both times
> 
> I just hope I catch at least one egg!
> 
> my lining was 7 today and they are hoping its 8 by tomorrow....things are good!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!

All the best kissyfacelala


----------



## Sponge12

Congrats Harvest`
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You so deserve to be over the moon!! put your feet up now and relax:flower:


----------



## augustluvers

HARVEST!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## augustluvers

Hey everyone, thought that I'd stop by and say hello to you all :hi:

No news to report on my end, but it's still early as I'm only 7dpo :haha:

I woke up at 4am this morning completely starved. I laughed because I ate sooooo much yesterday, how could I ever be sooo hungry... It was completely different and shocking! 

Other then that... nothing, not even sore breast...

How's everyone else?


----------



## Round2

Yay Harvest!! Congrats!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

WoooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Great news! Congratulations!!! You deserve this so enjoy! :)
:thumbup:


Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been a little MIA lately, been busy with work and so exhausted after work.
> Titi- so sorry the witch got you, thinking of you and hoping next cycle is the one :hugs:
> August-fx for your bloodwork tomorrow, any symptoms to report?
> Kissyfacelala- good luck with the IUI, your follies are sounding good. Our clinic always did trigger 36 hrs before IUI but hey it never worked for us so what do I know :haha:
> PCOS- hope the bday party went well! Good news on the AF hope that lining thins for you :hugs:
> Springy- sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I am feeling good these days, great actually.
> The reason I feel so great is that today, at 10dp3dt, I got my first ever, :bfp::bfp::bfp: I can't believe it, it came up right away on an IC. We are both on :cloud9:
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I am a little excited!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> WoooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Great news! Congratulations!!! You deserve this so enjoy! :)
> :thumbup:

Thanks 31!!! So exciting :happydance: How are you doing these days? How are your tests going?


----------



## Springy

HARVEST - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Doing a major :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance: For you and DH!!!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> HARVEST - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Doing a major :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance: For you and DH!!!
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Thanks so much, doesn't really feel real yet!!! Your turn next :thumbup: hope you are having a good weekend!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gifBIG Congrats Harvest https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gif


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gifBIG Congrats Harvest https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gif

Thanks lady!!! How was the bday party?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gifBIG Congrats Harvest https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gif
> 
> Thanks lady!!! How was the bday party?Click to expand...

My daughter had a blast....Just makes me sad that the last 3 years have BLOWN by!


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gifBIG Congrats Harvest https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gif
> 
> Thanks lady!!! How was the bday party?Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter had a blast....Just makes me sad that the last 3 years have BLOWN by!Click to expand...

crazy how time flies when ur having fun ;)


----------



## Snowbunny

Congratulations Harvest!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Harvest2009 --  
Snowbunny -- 10/22
HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
azlissie -- 10/30
angieloo -- 11/1
PCOSMomToOne --11/12*

Any updates???


----------



## Titi

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Harvest2009 --
> Snowbunny -- 10/22
> HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
> azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/12*
> 
> Any updates???

Titi-11/10


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest - Things are going ok here. Using progesterone this cycle while we wait for the test results. That stuff is wicked! So sleepy.... 9DPO and neg HPT so far. We go back on the 28th to get the results from the AMH and hubby's two additional tests. From there we will decide if we jump into IVF now or wait until January. I already feel like junk on the progesterone so we may just jump to IVF right away. 




31andTrying said:


> WoooHooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Great news! Congratulations!!! You deserve this so enjoy! :)
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I have been a little MIA lately, been busy with work and so exhausted after work.
> Titi- so sorry the witch got you, thinking of you and hoping next cycle is the one :hugs:
> August-fx for your bloodwork tomorrow, any symptoms to report?
> Kissyfacelala- good luck with the IUI, your follies are sounding good. Our clinic always did trigger 36 hrs before IUI but hey it never worked for us so what do I know :haha:
> PCOS- hope the bday party went well! Good news on the AF hope that lining thins for you :hugs:
> Springy- sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I am feeling good these days, great actually.
> The reason I feel so great is that today, at 10dp3dt, I got my first ever, :bfp::bfp::bfp: I can't believe it, it came up right away on an IC. We are both on :cloud9:
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I am a little excited!!!Click to expand...


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Harvest2009 --
> Snowbunny -- 10/22
> HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
> azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/12*
> 
> Any updates???

yes please add me into the list! i am officially in the two week wait! I will be testing Nov 1!! Had my IUI today and not holding much hope though....DH's numbers were bad :( only 2.2 million post wash with 83% motility.....last month was way better!

you only need one :spermy: but.....

anyways hope the next two weeks fly by...need to keep busy and keep my mind off of things....
:hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Kissyface ~ Got my fingers crossed, like you said it only takes one :spermy:

As for me, my temp has gone up again and if temperature and charts were a for sure sign than my chart is beautiful, :rofl: 

Take a look at my chart:

My Ovulation Chart

But other than high temps, I'm feeling nothing and IC are still negative


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> Harvest - Things are going ok here. Using progesterone this cycle while we wait for the test results. That stuff is wicked! So sleepy.... 9DPO and neg HPT so far. We go back on the 28th to get the results from the AMH and hubby's two additional tests. From there we will decide if we jump into IVF now or wait until January. I already feel like junk on the progesterone so we may just jump to IVF right away.
> 
> Too bad you are feeling so bad on the progesterone :hugs: I know it is not much fun is it? I have been so bloated and I think that is why. FX that that bfp comes up in the next couple days, but if not good luck with your decision on ivf :)


----------



## Harvest2009

augustluvers said:


> Kissyface ~ Got my fingers crossed, like you said it only takes one :spermy:
> 
> As for me, my temp has gone up again and if temperature and charts were a for sure sign than my chart is beautiful, :rofl:
> 
> Take a look at my chart:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> But other than high temps, I'm feeling nothing and IC are still negative

Looking good august, fx for you!


----------



## augustluvers

I've been really good with the positive thinking, and the assuring to myself that I can be pregnant, but doubt has crept in:blush: :sad2: And I'm starting to think that going in tomorrow for blood work is just crazy! 9dpo is just way to early right? Well if the blood work comes up negative at least I don't have to test or stress over internet cheapies, just wait for AF to come and start my next IUI cycle.


----------



## Snowbunny

August - keep being positive. It will happen!

Monica - absolutely it only takes one! You had great follies this month just waiting for one little spermie to make his way to the promised land...lol. Fingers crossed for you. BTW - did you ask about 24 hour vs 36 hour transfers?


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey Mary! thanks for the kind words! I am hoping for the best and expecting the worst. even though I saw a post somewhere that she got pregnant with 2.2 million postwash!

I did ask about 24 hr vs 36 hr post trigger and the nurse said that our clinic 99.9% of the time do it 24 hrs. a few occasions at 36 hr and in those cases the patient gives herself the trigger! she said that you ovulate 36 hrs post trigger...so IUI at 24 hrs means the sperm are already up there waiting for the egg....I think I was starting to ovulate this morning as I had cramps on my right side where the follies are! and sorry for TMI but I also had loads of EWCM :)

at this point I know we did everything we could! I have been praying a lot and now it is in God's hands! :)


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> hey Mary! thanks for the kind words! I am hoping for the best and expecting the worst. even though I saw a post somewhere that she got pregnant with 2.2 million postwash!
> 
> I did ask about 24 hr vs 36 hr post trigger and the nurse said that our clinic 99.9% of the time do it 24 hrs. a few occasions at 36 hr and in those cases the patient gives herself the trigger! she said that you ovulate 36 hrs post trigger...so IUI at 24 hrs means the sperm are already up there waiting for the egg....I think I was starting to ovulate this morning as I had cramps on my right side where the follies are! and sorry for TMI but I also had loads of EWCM :)
> 
> at this point I know we did everything we could! I have been praying a lot and now it is in God's hands! :)

I guess that makes sense. I've always been told and read that you want the spermies there when the egg is released. No worries about the TMI - I think at this point there isn't much that makes me blush - never thought I'd talk so freely about sperm, CM, ovaries, etc. :haha:

Let's hope God thinks this is our month.:dust:


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> hey Mary! thanks for the kind words! I am hoping for the best and expecting the worst. even though I saw a post somewhere that she got pregnant with 2.2 million postwash!
> 
> I did ask about 24 hr vs 36 hr post trigger and the nurse said that our clinic 99.9% of the time do it 24 hrs. a few occasions at 36 hr and in those cases the patient gives herself the trigger! she said that you ovulate 36 hrs post trigger...so IUI at 24 hrs means the sperm are already up there waiting for the egg....I think I was starting to ovulate this morning as I had cramps on my right side where the follies are! and sorry for TMI but I also had loads of EWCM :)
> 
> at this point I know we did everything we could! I have been praying a lot and now it is in God's hands! :)
> 
> I guess that makes sense. I've always been told and read that you want the spermies there when the egg is released. No worries about the TMI - I think at this point there isn't much that makes me blush - never thought I'd talk so freely about sperm, CM, ovaries, etc. :haha:
> 
> Let's hope God thinks this is our month.:dust:Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK!!!! I'm praying for you that this is your month :)



kissyfacelala said:


> hey Mary! thanks for the kind words! I am hoping for the best and expecting the worst. even though I saw a post somewhere that she got pregnant with 2.2 million postwash!
> 
> I did ask about 24 hr vs 36 hr post trigger and the nurse said that our clinic 99.9% of the time do it 24 hrs. a few occasions at 36 hr and in those cases the patient gives herself the trigger! she said that you ovulate 36 hrs post trigger...so IUI at 24 hrs means the sperm are already up there waiting for the egg....I think I was starting to ovulate this morning as I had cramps on my right side where the follies are! and sorry for TMI but I also had loads of EWCM :)
> 
> at this point I know we did everything we could! I have been praying a lot and now it is in God's hands! :)

I don't think that there is anything "fertility" related anymore that I consider to be TMI!!! I talk more freely about this stuff than I ever thought I would. You only need one good spermie to find your egg and bury in deep :) PRAYING this is your month. Think positive, believe you're pregnant and know you did everything you can to make this happen!! Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> I've been really good with the positive thinking, and the assuring to myself that I can be pregnant, but doubt has crept in:blush: :sad2: And I'm starting to think that going in tomorrow for blood work is just crazy! 9dpo is just way to early right? Well if the blood work comes up negative at least I don't have to test or stress over internet cheapies, just wait for AF to come and start my next IUI cycle.

NO negative thoughts allowed ok!?! If you think 9dpo is too early could you call tomorrow and reschedule the Beta for later in the week?

REMAIN positive and know its in God's hands now!!


----------



## usamom

August- I just wanted to share my experience with you. Last month, I tested negative until 12 dpo. I went in for a beta on 13dpo and just barely got a positive there- I think my level was only 15-20.. Waiting a couple of days might not be a bad idea. Best of luck that you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gifFET tentatively scheduled for 11/4https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gif

Went for my ultrasound today and lining went from 10mm to 4mm!!! Can I get a woot woot?! https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gif


----------



## azlissie

Woot woot, PCOS!! I hope Nov. 4th gets here quickly - so exciting!

August, I don't know what to tell you about your beta tomorrow, but I just wanted to tell you good luck whatever you end up deciding. Definitely the waiting is the hardest part of this whole thing.

Monica, I'm kmfx'd for you!!

AFM, no symptoms at all, but of course I'm only 3dpiui! I go in Thurs for a progesterone test so hopefully this week will go by fairly quickly.

LittleBird, do you have another beta tomorrow? Good luck! And Harvest, when are you going in for bloodwork? I'm so happy this thread is on such a positive roll lately!!


----------



## LittleBird

Not until Tuesday. I am going to be completely useless until I find out! :)


----------



## angieloo

Harvest!!!! I am so thrilled for you, congrats:):):):):):)


----------



## Mrs C P

HARVEST!! CONGRATULATIONS - woooo hoooo!!! im really pleased for you!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning everyone,

First I want to apologize for being such a downy doubter :blush: Just a moment that I went through. I'm feeling much better this morning, especially with all the kinds words you all gave me :hugs:

Well... I went in and got my blood test. They are testing for progesterone levels and for beta results. If my progesterone level is low and indicates that I did not ovulate, then I will start Provera tonight or tomorrow, but I know, and if you look at my chart, it's pretty clear that I did ovulate O:) So, the nurse said that if I did, then no provera :happydance: and it would even be better if the results came back positive for pregnancy :shrug: 

The nurse told me that it's a 50/50 chance of finding HCG in the blood on 9dpo, some women produce hcg faster then others, so she said that if it's negative today, not to give up hope as many women don't get a positive beta until after 11dpo. 

Either way, I'm ok. Like Springy said : it's in God's hands, not just at this point but in every aspect of this journey and if it's time it's time, and if it isn't, then, I'll be ok with that too. 

So, how's everyone else?


----------



## augustluvers

By the way, today marks exactly 4 years since we started TTC :wacko:


----------



## Round2

Good luck today August. I really hope you get some great news!!


----------



## twinkle83

Hi everyone..today is my 2nd day on clomid..Yesterday i took clomid at noon and felt so sleepy just wanna ask is it ok if i take clomid 2day at night?
August all the best for ur beta result, i think 9dpo is early for test but u never know.will pray for you..finger crossed.
Monica just enjoy ur 2ww and be 100% positive everything will be fine... praying for you dear..
Azlissie how r u feeling..i know 2ww really sucks but be positive thats the only mantra and give ur 2ww tension to GOD he will make everythg good..all the best for this month


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been a little MIA lately, been busy with work and so exhausted after work.
> Titi- so sorry the witch got you, thinking of you and hoping next cycle is the one :hugs:
> August-fx for your bloodwork tomorrow, any symptoms to report?
> Kissyfacelala- good luck with the IUI, your follies are sounding good. Our clinic always did trigger 36 hrs before IUI but hey it never worked for us so what do I know :haha:
> PCOS- hope the bday party went well! Good news on the AF hope that lining thins for you :hugs:
> Springy- sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I am feeling good these days, great actually.
> The reason I feel so great is that today, at 10dp3dt, I got my first ever, :bfp::bfp::bfp: I can't believe it, it came up right away on an IC. We are both on :cloud9:
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I am a little excited!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congrats Harvest!! You deserve it! H&H 9 months.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gifFET tentatively scheduled for 11/4https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gif
> 
> Went for my ultrasound today and lining went from 10mm to 4mm!!! Can I get a woot woot?! https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gif

Woot woot! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinkle83

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gifFET tentatively scheduled for 11/4https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gif
> 
> Went for my ultrasound today and lining went from 10mm to 4mm!!! Can I get a woot woot?! https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-124.gif

Woot Woot:thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

augustluvers said:


> I've been really good with the positive thinking, and the assuring to myself that I can be pregnant, but doubt has crept in:blush: :sad2: And I'm starting to think that going in tomorrow for blood work is just crazy! 9dpo is just way to early right? Well if the blood work comes up negative at least I don't have to test or stress over internet cheapies, just wait for AF to come and start my next IUI cycle.

Positive vibes! Good luck today!


----------



## Round2

twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..today is my 2nd day on clomid..Yesterday i took clomid at noon and felt so sleepy just wanna ask is it ok if i take clomid 2day at night?
> August all the best for ur beta result, i think 9dpo is early for test but u never know.will pray for you..finger crossed.
> Monica just enjoy ur 2ww and be 100% positive everything will be fine... praying for you dear..
> Azlissie how r u feeling..i know 2ww really sucks but be positive thats the only mantra and give ur 2ww tension to GOD he will make everythg good..all the best for this month

Hi Twinkle,

I always took my clomid at night as I got frequently got headaches from it. I _think _it's fine if you switch from noon to night, but I would probably ask your FS first.


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 said:


> twinkle83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone..today is my 2nd day on clomid..Yesterday i took clomid at noon and felt so sleepy just wanna ask is it ok if i take clomid 2day at night?
> August all the best for ur beta result, i think 9dpo is early for test but u never know.will pray for you..finger crossed.
> Monica just enjoy ur 2ww and be 100% positive everything will be fine... praying for you dear..
> Azlissie how r u feeling..i know 2ww really sucks but be positive thats the only mantra and give ur 2ww tension to GOD he will make everythg good..all the best for this month
> 
> Hi Twinkle,
> 
> I always took my clomid at night as I got frequently got headaches from it. I _think _it's fine if you switch from noon to night, but I would probably ask your FS first.Click to expand...

I took clomid at night too, as it helped with the headaches and the horrible hot flashes.


----------



## augustluvers

twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..today is my 2nd day on clomid..Yesterday i took clomid at noon and felt so sleepy just wanna ask is it ok if i take clomid 2day at night?
> August all the best for ur beta result, i think 9dpo is early for test but u never know.will pray for you..finger crossed.
> Monica just enjoy ur 2ww and be 100% positive everything will be fine... praying for you dear..
> Azlissie how r u feeling..i know 2ww really sucks but be positive thats the only mantra and give ur 2ww tension to GOD he will make everythg good..all the best for this month

Yeah, I know, I tried to change it this morning but the Doctor really wants the progesterone checked out today and he added the beta as well.


----------



## LittleBird

August, I hope you get some good results for your blood test!

twinkle, I always took my Clomid at night. It is supposed to reduce the symptoms that way.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, 

Got my results back, it's a :bfn: with the blood pregnancy test, big surprise there huh?

My progesterone however was good, it's at 22 today so if this cycle is anything like my last then the :witch: should be here by next Monday the 24th. 

Oh well... here's to trying IUI cycle # 3


----------



## Harvest2009

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Got my results back, it's a :bfn: with the blood pregnancy test, big surprise there huh?
> 
> My progesterone however was good, it's at 22 today so if this cycle is anything like my last then the :witch: should be here by next Monday the 24th.
> 
> Oh well... here's to trying IUI cycle # 3

So sorry August :hugs::hugs::hugs: I was really hoping this would be your month!


----------



## Round2

August, I'm sorry. I was so hopeful for you. You know that it is still early, I'll keep holding out some hope for you.


----------



## twinkle83

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Got my results back, it's a :bfn: with the blood pregnancy test, big surprise there huh?
> 
> My progesterone however was good, it's at 22 today so if this cycle is anything like my last then the :witch: should be here by next Monday the 24th.
> 
> Oh well... here's to trying IUI cycle # 3

August hope for the best, may be 9dpo is too early for beta test...So many people get late high hsg..so finger crossed.


----------



## augustluvers

twinkle83 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> Got my results back, it's a :bfn: with the blood pregnancy test, big surprise there huh?
> 
> My progesterone however was good, it's at 22 today so if this cycle is anything like my last then the :witch: should be here by next Monday the 24th.
> 
> Oh well... here's to trying IUI cycle # 3
> 
> August hope for the best, may be 9dpo is too early for beta test...So many people get late high hsg..so finger crossed.Click to expand...

That's exactly what the Doctor said...

I don't think I'll ever test again with Internet cheapies though, they are so hard to read, and almost always have white antibody strips with pink on the sides, and horrible evaps. I may not test anymore this cycle unless the :witch: doesn't show up of course. lol


----------



## Titi

augustluvers-sorry hun!!! :Hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

August, sorry it was a BFN, but there's still time... I am glad your progesterone levels are good. At least they know that the numbers are on track in that area! I hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Got my results back, it's a :bfn: with the blood pregnancy test, big surprise there huh?
> 
> My progesterone however was good, it's at 22 today so if this cycle is anything like my last then the :witch: should be here by next Monday the 24th.
> 
> Oh well... here's to trying IUI cycle # 3

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you all for such great support! Don't know what I'd do without ya'll! :hugs:

I've got my bumming around attitude going at full speed. But I'm ok... I knida figured it was way too early, considering that implantation can occur between 6 and 12 dpo... like you said... I still got time :D


----------



## augustluvers

HappyBunnyAB said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> Got my results back, it's a :bfn: with the blood pregnancy test, big surprise there huh?
> 
> My progesterone however was good, it's at 22 today so if this cycle is anything like my last then the :witch: should be here by next Monday the 24th.
> 
> Oh well... here's to trying IUI cycle # 3
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

Just saw that you're only 1dpo behind me ... 2ww buddies :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I've never taken Clomid, but for the injectibles, I was told to always take it within the same hour time frame. So I'd say before you switch things up, you should ask your clinic if it's ok. Hope it's ok to change to night, because I can imagine how icky it could make you feel.


----------



## azlissie

August, I'm so sorry about the bfn. But at least your progesterone was good so hopefully the next cycle will work.

I did an IC this morning and it looks like the trigger is almost gone - there was a very faint line. I'll do another one Weds to make sure it's gone and then I'll probably test for real on Sunday. I have absolutely no symptoms, but I'm trying to keep my hopes up!


----------



## kissyfacelala

thanks ladies for all your support! definetely makes things easier. :hugs:

so yesterday after the IUI I rested for the rest of the day....besides putting some groceries away, I was a lump on the couch watching TV or online on my laptop :) went to bed super early too....

have had cramps all day yesterday and today....with my first IUI had cramps the day of the IUI and with my second did not have any cramps and now with my third I have had lots of cramps yesterday and today. is this normal??? I felt nothing during the IUI....

august...so sorry about the BFN!! maybe it is too early :shrug::shrug:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

August - 9dpo is VERY early so don't give up hope yet!!! Its not over till the witch shows up.


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> thanks ladies for all your support! definetely makes things easier. :hugs:
> 
> so yesterday after the IUI I rested for the rest of the day....besides putting some groceries away, I was a lump on the couch watching TV or online on my laptop :) went to bed super early too....
> 
> have had cramps all day yesterday and today....with my first IUI had cramps the day of the IUI and with my second did not have any cramps and now with my third I have had lots of cramps yesterday and today. is this normal??? I felt nothing during the IUI....
> 
> august...so sorry about the BFN!! maybe it is too early :shrug::shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

I had HORRIBLE cramping for 2 to 3 days with one of my IUIs. They told me it is very normal and not to worry about it. Just relax and stay positive :)


----------



## Springy

PCOS - how is the Lupron going? Is it getting any better?? Do you have a countdown ticker going yet?? Can't wait for your FET!!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

GRRRRR!!! Lost my last post.

August - hang in there! Like everyone said 9dpo is still early. fx'd

Monica - sorry to hear bout the cramps. Crazy how different each cycle can be. Which doc did you have this time?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOS - how is the Lupron going? Is it getting any better?? Do you have a countdown ticker going yet?? Can't wait for your FET!!!!

Can I be a little negative for one moment? :haha: I hate Lupron. It's evil. 

I don't think I will put up a ticker until I pass my last appt with flying colors and there's no way they can cancel the date (my last appt is 10/29) ... I just feel like a ticker always jinxes me. 

Just gotta take one day at a time ... it's so hard to be excited until the day is here, ya know?!


----------



## kissyfacelala

hey Mary! the doctor was Dr.Faghih. She was really gentle with the speculum, she even used a more narrow one. So for the next IUI (hopefully not until my 2nd baby) I am gonna request that one since I barely felt it! she was good, it was over before I knew it,

I am just wondering if these cramps are my uterus or ovulation related....the discomfort is not near my right ovary so probably not....I did have two follies...first time ever...so wondering if everything will be more pronounced?????:shrug::shrug:


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> PCOS - how is the Lupron going? Is it getting any better?? Do you have a countdown ticker going yet?? Can't wait for your FET!!!!
> 
> Can I be a little negative for one moment? :haha: I hate Lupron. It's evil.
> 
> I don't think I will put up a ticker until I pass my last appt with flying colors and there's no way they can cancel the date (my last appt is 10/29) ... I just feel like a ticker always jinxes me.
> 
> Just gotta take one day at a time ... it's so hard to be excited until the day is here, ya know?!Click to expand...

hang in there pcos! that is an excellent attitude! one day at a time....the excitement will come and things are progressing...your lining is better and on 10/29 things will be even better :flower::flower:


----------



## Harvest2009

Good luck with everything PCOS! not long until you are PUPO hang in there :)
Got my beta results today 520!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

augustluvers said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> Got my results back, it's a :bfn: with the blood pregnancy test, big surprise there huh?
> 
> My progesterone however was good, it's at 22 today so if this cycle is anything like my last then the :witch: should be here by next Monday the 24th.
> 
> Oh well... here's to trying IUI cycle # 3
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just saw that you're only 1dpo behind me ... 2ww buddies :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes we are!! I'm trying to hold until 10 dpo to test but I think I'll crack tomorrow!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Harvest2009 said:


> Good luck with everything PCOS! not long until you are PUPO hang in there :)
> Got my beta results today 520!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: those are good numbers...any chance of being two babies?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

kissyfacelala said:


> hey Mary! the doctor was Dr.Faghih. She was really gentle with the speculum, she even used a more narrow one. So for the next IUI (hopefully not until my 2nd baby) I am gonna request that one since I barely felt it! she was good, it was over before I knew it,
> 
> I am just wondering if these cramps are my uterus or ovulation related....the discomfort is not near my right ovary so probably not....I did have two follies...first time ever...so wondering if everything will be more pronounced?????:shrug::shrug:

I had really bad cramps the first two days. The Dr said they were normal. She said its your uterus reacting to the invaders :spermy:


----------



## Harvest2009

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with everything PCOS! not long until you are PUPO hang in there :)
> Got my beta results today 520!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: those are good numbers...any chance of being two babies?Click to expand...

Thanks :) There is a chance but won't find out until the scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Beautiful number Harvest!!! Congrats girl!


----------



## LittleBird

Yay, Harvest! Excellent numbers! :happydance:


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

YAY! Got my confirmation from the FS on the phone just now!
HCG went from 11 on 12th Oct to 81 on 17th Oct.... That confirms BFP!!

Going for 6 weeks u/s late next week...maybe 27th or 28th!

Hoping that everything will be 100% and no surprises!

Congrats Harvest!!


----------



## Sasha25

Harvest2009 said:


> Good luck with everything PCOS! not long until you are PUPO hang in there :)
> Got my beta results today 520!!!

Wow Harvest... Thats so high!!!! How many are in there? :haha:

I'm a few days ahead and mine came back as 81 yesterday (4weeks5days) and my FS was perfectly happy with the result.


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> PCOS - how is the Lupron going? Is it getting any better?? Do you have a countdown ticker going yet?? Can't wait for your FET!!!!
> 
> Can I be a little negative for one moment? :haha: I hate Lupron. It's evil.
> 
> I don't think I will put up a ticker until I pass my last appt with flying colors and there's no way they can cancel the date (my last appt is 10/29) ... I just feel like a ticker always jinxes me.
> 
> Just gotta take one day at a time ... it's so hard to be excited until the day is here, ya know?!Click to expand...

Hang in there sweetie :hugs:

By the way I love your picture! So Cute!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Harvest2009 said:


> Good luck with everything PCOS! not long until you are PUPO hang in there :)
> Got my beta results today 520!!!

Awesome numbers :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> YAY! Got my confirmation from the FS on the phone just now!
> HCG went from 11 on 12th Oct to 81 on 17th Oct.... That confirms BFP!!
> 
> Going for 6 weeks u/s late next week...maybe 27th or 28th!
> 
> Hoping that everything will be 100% and no surprises!
> 
> Congrats Harvest!!

OMG... congrats to you sweetie!!!!! So awesome :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Wow, so exciting! Congrats Harvest and Sasha!!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> PCOS - how is the Lupron going? Is it getting any better?? Do you have a countdown ticker going yet?? Can't wait for your FET!!!!
> 
> Can I be a little negative for one moment? :haha: I hate Lupron. It's evil.
> 
> I don't think I will put up a ticker until I pass my last appt with flying colors and there's no way they can cancel the date (my last appt is 10/29) ... I just feel like a ticker always jinxes me.
> 
> Just gotta take one day at a time ... it's so hard to be excited until the day is here, ya know?!Click to expand...

When it comes to fertility drugs you can be as NEGATIVE as you want!!!! They are awful - they cause total chaos in our systems!!! BUT when the frostie is put back and your PUPO it will be all worth it :)

I agree with you about tickers .... I find they jinx me. Hubby and I have also decided that beyond BnB ladies we are not telling any family or friends that we are having another IUI done. Just feel maybe with less people looking at us day in and day out through the cycle it will be be less pressure on us. Now if AF would just HURRY up and get here!!



Harvest2009 said:


> Good luck with everything PCOS! not long until you are PUPO hang in there :)
> Got my beta results today 520!!!

Harvest those numbers are PHENOMENAL where you're at in your pregnancy - If I were a betting woman my money would be on that you have twinkies in the oven!!!



Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> YAY! Got my confirmation from the FS on the phone just now!
> HCG went from 11 on 12th Oct to 81 on 17th Oct.... That confirms BFP!!
> 
> Going for 6 weeks u/s late next week...maybe 27th or 28th!
> 
> Hoping that everything will be 100% and no surprises!
> 
> Congrats Harvest!!

Congrat's Sasha25!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months :)


----------



## augustluvers

Springy ~ DH and I have also decided not to tell anyone about our next IUI cycle. Less pressure on us, like you said. Are you taking anything to bring on AF? 

As for me ~ I tested this morning :blush: I couldn't help it, I'm an addict... Hello my name is Jackie and I'm a pee on a stick addict. :rofl: But of course it was negative. So I grabbed the last 4 internet cheapie test, and the one FRER that I have left and I gave them to my husband. "Hide them and don't let me find them," are the exact words I told him. I rather not test anymore and just wait for Tuesday morning to come. 

I'm thinking about scheduling my next fertility consult, because I know that if I'm not pregnant now, and I have to go into another IUI cycle, then the next step at my center is IVF and I'd like to get a head start on getting all the information that I need because I have no clue what IVF is about.

I've put so much on hold lately due to the fertility treatments, alsways wondering "what if i get pregnant" "can I still travel" "no more coffee" "exercise lightly now, you never know..." AND I'm so tired of putting my life on hold. I booked a vacation for January (13th-24th). My husband will be turning 30 on January 14th and I'm surprising him with a vacation to San Fransico to see his parents, sister, brother in law and niece and nephew. He has no idea and I'm not telling him until the day we leave :happydance: I'm really excited. And honestly if I don't get pregnant by then, or if the date interfere with IVF or IUI then the treatment can wait an extra month, because I'm done with putting my life on hold. :p


----------



## Round2

Oh August, I so know how you are feeling. I've gained a good 10lbs this year because I'm too afraid to excercise! 

I think it's a very healthy plan to book your vacation. Not that I don't think it's going to happen for you, it's just that you have to continue to live. This takes over so much of your life and actually becomes your life before you know it. It's so important to find things that make you happy.


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 said:


> Oh August, I so know how you are feeling. I've gained a good 10lbs this year because I'm too afraid to excercise!
> 
> I think it's a very healthy plan to book your vacation. Not that I don't think it's going to happen for you, it's just that you have to continue to live. This takes over so much of your life and actually becomes your life before you know it. It's so important to find things that make you happy.

Girl, at least you only gained 10bls, I was 130 at the beginning of the year and I'm not 150!!! I wanted to die when I saw my weight, but I am 5'8 so I'm pretty tall and it evens out but still, that's 20lbs!!!! LOL

It's so true, TTC takes over your life and it's crazy when you actaully sit back and realize it.


----------



## Round2

augustluvers said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh August, I so know how you are feeling. I've gained a good 10lbs this year because I'm too afraid to excercise!
> 
> I think it's a very healthy plan to book your vacation. Not that I don't think it's going to happen for you, it's just that you have to continue to live. This takes over so much of your life and actually becomes your life before you know it. It's so important to find things that make you happy.
> 
> Girl, at least you only gained 10bls, I was 130 at the beginning of the year and I'm not 150!!! I wanted to die when I saw my weight, but I am 5'8 so I'm pretty tall and it evens out but still, that's 20lbs!!!! LOL
> 
> It's so true, TTC takes over your life and it's crazy when you actaully sit back and realize it.Click to expand...

Well, you still weigh less than me! Skinny-minny!


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh August, I so know how you are feeling. I've gained a good 10lbs this year because I'm too afraid to excercise!
> 
> I think it's a very healthy plan to book your vacation. Not that I don't think it's going to happen for you, it's just that you have to continue to live. This takes over so much of your life and actually becomes your life before you know it. It's so important to find things that make you happy.
> 
> Girl, at least you only gained 10bls, I was 130 at the beginning of the year and I'm not 150!!! I wanted to die when I saw my weight, but I am 5'8 so I'm pretty tall and it evens out but still, that's 20lbs!!!! LOL
> 
> It's so true, TTC takes over your life and it's crazy when you actaully sit back and realize it.Click to expand...

When we started this process I was 130 pounds, by June of this year I was 156 pounds ... and now I should also preface this with the fact that I am 5 ft 1 inch so 26 pounds on my frame is a lot! I have gone from a size 6 to a size 10 (with the 10s being tight at my heaviest!) So in June I resolved myself to the notion that I needed to STOP putting my life on hold for TTC. So I am eating healthier and have dropped 12 pounds ... still another 15 to go but I'm on my way there. I know that in my next IUI I won't go to the gym in the TWW but between now and the TWW I am out running and back at the gym leading my life as normal.

I also discussed caffeine with my doctor and he said one cup a day is not going to affect fertility at all - and during pregnancy one cup and the odd second cup is fine, there are issues when people are drinking significantly more cups than that.


----------



## twinkle83

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> PCOS - how is the Lupron going? Is it getting any better?? Do you have a countdown ticker going yet?? Can't wait for your FET!!!!
> 
> Can I be a little negative for one moment? :haha: I hate Lupron. It's evil.
> 
> I don't think I will put up a ticker until I pass my last appt with flying colors and there's no way they can cancel the date (my last appt is 10/29) ... I just feel like a ticker always jinxes me.
> 
> Just gotta take one day at a time ... it's so hard to be excited until the day is here, ya know?!Click to expand...

All the best PCOS


----------



## twinkle83

Harvest2009 said:


> Good luck with everything PCOS! not long until you are PUPO hang in there :)
> Got my beta results today 520!!!

So happy for you dear:happydance:


----------



## twinkle83

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> YAY! Got my confirmation from the FS on the phone just now!
> HCG went from 11 on 12th Oct to 81 on 17th Oct.... That confirms BFP!!
> 
> Going for 6 weeks u/s late next week...maybe 27th or 28th!
> 
> Hoping that everything will be 100% and no surprises!
> 
> Congrats Harvest!!

Congrats sasha..please shower baby dust on me..:dust:


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Sasha!! That is so exciting - hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months

Your numbers are great, Harvest! Wow - sounds like a sticky bean to me!

LittleBird, good luck with your 2nd beta today. Let us know when you get your results!


----------



## augustluvers

So I spoke with my fertility center just now and this is what I was told

IUI #1 - August/Sept counted because the IUI was completed.
IUI #2 - Sept/Oct did not count because the IUI was abandoned.

So... I still have two more try's of IUI's before I'd be seen for the next step/process. 

Tentative dates:

IUI #2 - November 7th - November 11th (Which it better be before the 10th because I leave for Canada on the 10th! :haha:)
IUI #3 - December 9th- December 14th

Fertility Consult scheduled for end of December and if all is well... then we do 3 more rounds of IUI but with FSH injections instead of Clomid pills and that starts January 2012... BUT I'm determined to be pregnant before the end of this year! :laugh2:


----------



## LittleBird

Congratulations, Sasha! I'm happy that your numbers are increasing on track! :happydance:

August, you crack me up with telling him to hide the tests. You know you are addicted when you ask others to prevent you from POAS! :haha:

About weight gain, I gained some since going to the FS, partly by lack of exercise, but I think it also had something to do with the hormones. I wasn't eating too much or anything, just bloating and getting bigger each month. Thank God I took off last cycle and lost that weight, or I'd be even bigger now!

Just got the 2nd beta results back. 7175! I'm relieved that I passed the blood tests and I've got a first ultrasound scheduled for 11/1. I am so excited!


----------



## Round2

Yay Little Bird....you're bean(s) are growing well!!! I can't wait for the u/s.

August, sounds like a good plan. I've got two IUI's left, then we'll do IVF in the spring. Where in Canada are visiting?

Does anybody else's FS make them sit out a cycle between IUI's? I don't have PCOS and have never had a cyst, but they want me to wait till December before I do another IUI. Pisses me off! I'm turning 35 in March. My eggs aren't getting any younger!!


----------



## LittleBird

Round2 -- Mine never made me wait between, but I did anyway. The first time, it was because I was traveling this summer and I wasn't around for monitoring. The second time, I took the month off because my funds were running out and I figured that I could have only one more IUI before my insurance kicked in. I turn 35 next month, and at that point, insurance would cover IUIs since I had not been pregnant for 6 months.

So, I don't know if it's good or bad to take time off, it's just how it turned out for me.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, thanks so much for all the well wishes! I'm so happy that the beta numbers were good and I am keeping everything crossed that they increase by tomorrow!
Congrats Sasha :)
Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## usamom

Little Bird- your beta is awesome!! I'm thinking you're going to be in the twins club!  Can't wait to see what you find out at your first ultrasound!


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 - I'm going to Niagara and Toronto

Littlebird ~ Awesome beta results!


----------



## Round2

augustluvers said:


> Round2 - I'm going to Niagara and Toronto

Oh nice, business or pleasure? I went to Niagara this summer, there's so much to do there.


----------



## angieloo

Lol august- my dh used to hide tests from me too! It made me crazy:)

Sasha I am so excited for you dear! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Wouldn't it be funny if Harvest and Littlebird both had twins?!? This thread would be goodluck for sure.

As for me I am freaking out a little bit because I was supposed to OV tomorrow and I got a positive OPK this morning. Hopefully my dr calls me back with an appt today. I can't believe I might be getting pregnant today!! Maybe that's wishful thinking, but I'm going to be wishful and hopeful today:) wish me lots of baby dust please!


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Round2 - I'm going to Niagara and Toronto
> 
> Oh nice, business or pleasure? I went to Niagara this summer, there's so much to do there.Click to expand...

pleasure =)


----------



## augustluvers

angieloo said:


> Lol august- my dh used to hide tests from me too! It made me crazy:)
> 
> Sasha I am so excited for you dear! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if Harvest and Littlebird both had twins?!? This thread would be goodluck for sure.
> 
> As for me I am freaking out a little bit because I was supposed to OV tomorrow and I got a positive OPK this morning. Hopefully my dr calls me back with an appt today. I can't believe I might be getting pregnant today!! Maybe that's wishful thinking, but I'm going to be wishful and hopeful today:) wish me lots of baby dust please!

Good luck!!!!! I hope that they call you back today! That's right... keep hopeful =)


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, it looks like the BFP I got after my double IUI may not be a sticky bean after all. :( had first beta at 237, second was like 630. My 6 week scan showed nothing and a beta of 1050. Even though they told me it looks bad, I keep crossing my fingers that maybe I ovulated almost a week later than they think. Go back Thursday...not sure what to expect.


----------



## LittleBird

Angieloo -- good luck! I hope everything is perfect with the timing and you are on your way to a BFP! :dust:

AStellarmom -- I'm sorry, I know this is a scary time, and it stinks that you have to wait to find out what's going on. I will keep hoping that you get happy news on Thursday and the timing for the last scan was just off for whatever reason. I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

AStellarmom said:


> Well, it looks like the BFP I got after my double IUI may not be a sticky bean after all. :( had first beta at 237, second was like 630. My 6 week scan showed nothing and a beta of 1050. Even though they told me it looks bad, I keep crossing my fingers that maybe I ovulated almost a week later than they think. Go back Thursday...not sure what to expect.

I'm sorry you're going through this. I know the wait feels like torture. Take good care of yourself. I really hope you get some good news on Thursday.


----------



## angieloo

Oh astellamom :hugs: I really hope things work out! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## angieloo

I am so nervous! They called back- appointment is today! IUI is now this afternoon


----------



## AStellarmom

Thanks. It seems like everything we have to do is a waiting game! Thanks for listening to me rant...I feel like I am losing my mind not knowing if I lost the baby or if it was just too early. I still cannot explain the beta, though...


----------



## azlissie

Astellarmom, I am so sorry about your scan - that is upsetting and frustrating, I'm sure. I really hope you get some good news Thursday!

Good luck angie! Hopefully your IUI will be quick and painless like my last one was. I can't believe I'm only 5dpiui - I wish time would go by faster!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

angieloo said:


> I am so nervous! They called back- appointment is today! IUI is now this afternoon

Good luck angie!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kissyfacelala

AStellarmom said:


> Thanks. It seems like everything we have to do is a waiting game! Thanks for listening to me rant...I feel like I am losing my mind not knowing if I lost the baby or if it was just too early. I still cannot explain the beta, though...

hang in there....I am sure everything is fine....sorry for the frustration....and rant away!! that's why we are here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yay Harvest, Sasha and LB! 

Stellar -- huge hugs, hun. While everything may turn out to be just fine, it's not fair you're in such limbo. 

Round -- mine didn't make me take a month off just because. I HAD to once because of a cyst. But.... The first time I had 6 follies, took a break due to the cyst then had 5 follies. Didn't take a break and then only had 1 on my 3rd cycle. :shrug: No way of knowing if doing it back to back made my body too used to the drugs or not.... But I do wonder if I had taken a month off if things would have gone better? :shrug:


----------



## augustluvers

AStellarmom said:


> Thanks. It seems like everything we have to do is a waiting game! Thanks for listening to me rant...I feel like I am losing my mind not knowing if I lost the baby or if it was just too early. I still cannot explain the beta, though...

That's what we are for sweetie :hugs:

I pray that everything be in your favor, and that when you go back on Thursday, everything be perfect and that baby too! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

angieloo said:


> I am so nervous! They called back- appointment is today! IUI is now this afternoon

:yipee: Awesome! I hope all went well!


----------



## Snowbunny

Wow this thread moves quick!

Congrats Sasha, Harvest (great numbers and LB!

Stellar - fx'd everything is okay. Hang in there - I can only imagine how difficult this must be.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Wow this thread moves quick!
> 
> Congrats Sasha, Harvest (great numbers and LB!
> 
> Stellar - fx'd everything is okay. Hang in there - I can only imagine how difficult this must be.

how you doing Mary? when are you testing? any signs of a BFP??

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## angieloo

Thanks ladies:) the IUI went really well. It hurt, but nearly as much as I thought it would. The nurse said I had excellent CM:) the whole thing was easier than I thought. All was good, except the nurse didn't seem nearly as optimistic as my dr. She was like, well there's only a 22% chance and 'well if it doesn't work we'll see you next time'
Kind of start to bum me out, but my DH was like- well she's probably like that because she doesn't want you to be devastated if it doesn't work or have you having way too much false hope.

Well false or not I am so hopeful that I'm on week two of my 40 week journey:):):)


*wishing and hoping*


----------



## SquirrelGirl

good luck, angie!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread moves quick!
> 
> Congrats Sasha, Harvest (great numbers and LB!
> 
> Stellar - fx'd everything is okay. Hang in there - I can only imagine how difficult this must be.
> 
> how you doing Mary? when are you testing? any signs of a BFP??
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Hey Monica - all signs look like every other month so I'm just hangin in there trying really hard to be positive and not stress. Of course I start worrying about having to do a lap and waiting and everything else. My hubby told me to stay off the net...lol. He said just stick to the bump site - ha ha! 

I won't test until Saturday. I guess I'll go for the beta this time even if AF shows up - have you been going for yours?

How about you - feeling okay? Any more cramps?


----------



## Snowbunny

Good luck Angie! You are now PUPO!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread moves quick!
> 
> Congrats Sasha, Harvest (great numbers and LB!
> 
> Stellar - fx'd everything is okay. Hang in there - I can only imagine how difficult this must be.
> 
> how you doing Mary? when are you testing? any signs of a BFP??
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Monica - all signs look like every other month so I'm just hangin in there trying really hard to be positive and not stress. Of course I start worrying about having to do a lap and waiting and everything else. My hubby told me to stay off the net...lol. He said just stick to the bump site - ha ha!
> 
> How about you - feeling okay? Any more cramps?Click to expand...

hang in there Mary!! it aint over till we all have our babies in our arms!!

no cramps today! trying to keep positive...but keep thinking I may need to go to IVF! DH's number are never consistent...some low..some ok...but not awesome....you only need one but...

the net is awful sometimes! I have looked up IVF and my stomach starting churning...so I closed the page right away!


----------



## augustluvers

Morning girls! :hi:

How's everyone today?

Got a question for you all... Do you experience some type of symptom or feel something every month that gives you a clear indication that the :witch: is on her way? I think I do. Every cycle from 10dpo until the :witch: shows up I get a bloody nose in the morning. I went back and checked out all my cycles where I ovulated and I saw that I had mark my bloody nose every two week wait. Odd huh? Well I've had a bloody nose yesterday and now this morning so I think that by Monday I'll be starting a new cycle.


----------



## Springy

angieloo said:


> Thanks ladies:) the IUI went really well. It hurt, but nearly as much as I thought it would. The nurse said I had excellent CM:) the whole thing was easier than I thought. All was good, except the nurse didn't seem nearly as optimistic as my dr. She was like, well there's only a 22% chance and 'well if it doesn't work we'll see you next time'
> Kind of start to bum me out, but my DH was like- well she's probably like that because she doesn't want you to be devastated if it doesn't work or have you having way too much false hope.
> 
> Well false or not I am so hopeful that I'm on week two of my 40 week journey:):):)
> 
> 
> *wishing and hoping*

GOOD LUCK! And from my experience it doesn't matter if they are super optimistic or realistic it still stings when its not a BFP so keep your spirits up and remember you're PUPO!!! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Springy said:


> GOOD LUCK! And from my experience it doesn't matter if they are super optimistic or realistic it still stings when its not a BFP so keep your spirits up and remember you're PUPO!!! :hugs:

This is _soooo _true! Good luck Angie, hope this is it for you.

August, that is a strange PMS symptom. TBH, I don't really have any warning signals. She just flies in when she wants!!

AFM, I'll probably start testing tomorrow....I'll be 8DPIUI/10DPT. I didn't test out the trigger leaving my body, so hopefully I won't get a false positive. Have to admit, I'm not really feeling 'it' this month. But I'm going to try to be positive!


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread moves quick!
> 
> Congrats Sasha, Harvest (great numbers and LB!
> 
> Stellar - fx'd everything is okay. Hang in there - I can only imagine how difficult this must be.
> 
> how you doing Mary? when are you testing? any signs of a BFP??
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Monica - all signs look like every other month so I'm just hangin in there trying really hard to be positive and not stress. Of course I start worrying about having to do a lap and waiting and everything else. My hubby told me to stay off the net...lol. He said just stick to the bump site - ha ha!
> 
> I won't test until Saturday. I guess I'll go for the beta this time even if AF shows up - have you been going for yours?
> 
> How about you - feeling okay? Any more cramps?Click to expand...

Hang in there Mary!! My doctor specifically told me when we met with him that 99.99% of people have NO symptoms at all and will not know they are pregnant and will think that AF is showing up! So remain positive and optimistic till the witch shows up!! AND if you do end up doing a lap it was really not that bad at all - other than bloating and discomfort for a few days after the surgery it was really a very routine / easy procedure to go through! If you want more details about it feel free to send me a PM and I can share my experience with you as I just had it done in July.

I know what your hubby is talking about when he says to stay off the net - I have found that I waste so much energy into questioning symptoms that my stress level goes up! If only it were so easy to "just relax" sigh ..... :hugs:



kissyfacelala said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread moves quick!
> 
> Congrats Sasha, Harvest (great numbers and LB!
> 
> Stellar - fx'd everything is okay. Hang in there - I can only imagine how difficult this must be.
> 
> how you doing Mary? when are you testing? any signs of a BFP??
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Monica - all signs look like every other month so I'm just hangin in there trying really hard to be positive and not stress. Of course I start worrying about having to do a lap and waiting and everything else. My hubby told me to stay off the net...lol. He said just stick to the bump site - ha ha!
> 
> How about you - feeling okay? Any more cramps?Click to expand...
> 
> hang in there Mary!! it aint over till we all have our babies in our arms!!
> 
> no cramps today! trying to keep positive...but keep thinking I may need to go to IVF! DH's number are never consistent...some low..some ok...but not awesome....you only need one but...
> 
> the net is awful sometimes! I have looked up IVF and my stomach starting churning...so I closed the page right away!Click to expand...

Hi Monica - sorry to hear you're doubting the IUI this month! Stay positive and just remember it only takes ONE good sperm to get to your egg!!!!

And like you I had all the feelings of "OH GOD IVF!" and then did some research, talked to some women on here and I now actually can't wait for it to start .... the success rates are MUCH higher with IVF and I figure I'm already pumping my body full of hormones I might as well go through IVF and have a 55 or 60% chance over 26%. Hang in there!!! Praying that this is your month and no more treatments!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Kissyface ~ I too was so so so scared of IVF... I had it in mind that it was like 50 injections a day! :rofl: I'm nuts, but like Springy said, after much research and talking here in bnb I CAN"T WAIT to get to that point! The success rate is so much higher than these horrid and sometimes painful IUI. I haven't even start my new cycle and I'm so afraid of the IUI hurting like it it during my first IUI. 

As for me, I still have this horrid cold/cough/itchy throat thing going on and it's driving me insane!

Also, I spoke with my husband just now, and we have decided that we are going to give November and December a try with the IUI's but if no pregnancy occurs than we will have to wait until next summer to continue our treatments, as we both have super crazy schedules next fall, with travel and work and school.


----------



## Touch the Sky

everyone is scared of IVF at first, but it's no biggie. the side effects of the meds are more annoying than anything :winkwink: i'm a huge IVF advocate now.. YES, IVF!!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, sorry if I've been a constant chatter bug lately, but I have so much on my mind and no one to talk to. 

I have just made one of the hardest decisions of my life thus far and that is to not continue anymore fertility treatments. At least until next summer. I have already called the fertility center and had them put my record aside in the "taking a break" section. I also called my OBgyn's office and have left a message in regards to ordering my birth control pills. I'm now waiting for their call. My period has not arrived but just in case, I want that birth control! 

I want to thank you all for such great support these past three months. I would have gone insane without you all. 

I want to wish all you the best in your treatments, may you all have more courage than I obviously have, and that your BFP's come soon. For those pregnant already, I wish you the best during and after your pregnancy. 

I will be around reading and seeing and following your progress, but for now I'm taking a break, indefinetly. 

:hugs:


----------



## angieloo

August I hope you are greeting your new little one instead of trying again:)

I got a nosebleed two cycles, but no pattern to them.

Thanks springy! I am trying to stay positively realistic. So very hopeful, but also knowing that it may take several times.


----------



## angieloo

Round2 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK! And from my experience it doesn't matter if they are super optimistic or realistic it still stings when its not a BFP so keep your spirits up and remember you're PUPO!!! :hugs:
> 
> This is _soooo _true! Good luck Angie, hope this is it for you.
> 
> August, that is a strange PMS symptom. TBH, I don't really have any warning signals. She just flies in when she wants!!
> 
> AFM, I'll probably start testing tomorrow....I'll be 8DPIUI/10DPT. I didn't test out the trigger leaving my body, so hopefully I won't get a false positive. Have to admit, I'm not really feeling 'it' this month. But I'm going to try to be positive!Click to expand...


Test test test:) that's always my mantra:). I hope you are another one of the BFP on this thread this month


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, sorry if I've been a constant chatter bug lately, but I have so much on my mind and no one to talk to.
> 
> I have just made one of the hardest decisions of my life thus far and that is to not continue anymore fertility treatments. At least until next summer. I have already called the fertility center and had them put my record aside in the "taking a break" section. I also called my OBgyn's office and have left a message in regards to ordering my birth control pills. I'm now waiting for their call. My period has not arrived but just in case, I want that birth control!
> 
> I want to thank you all for such great support these past three months. I would have gone insane without you all.
> 
> I want to wish all you the best in your treatments, may you all have more courage than I obviously have, and that your BFP's come soon. For those pregnant already, I wish you the best during and after your pregnancy.
> 
> I will be around reading and seeing and following your progress, but for now I'm taking a break, indefinetly.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: I know this road can be difficult. Remember that a lot of people have gotten pregnant when they stop trying. It's not over until the :witch: shows. You never know you might already have a baby inside of you!


----------



## Round2

August, I really feel for you. That's a difficult decision to make. If you've gotten to this point, then a break is probably an excellent decision. I hope the time away is healing for you and you come back with a speedy BFP.


----------



## LittleBird

August, you're right, that's a big decision, but you know best what to do. I hope AF stays away and you don't have to worry about all the arrangements you've made, but I completely understand wanting to know what is coming next and needing to take a break. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

oh August, I'll miss you! I'm sorry you have to make this decision-but I feel for you. DH and I have already took one ttc break for 9 months and have decided if 2 or 3 of our IUI cycles don't work we're out for a bit too. Please IM me if you need a taking a break buddy to talk to!!

I will have to run through more of these posts to respond to everyone else. I'm been a little MIA lately as it's been hard to come on at all with my first failed IUI. I don't have any option of doing IVF so I'm taking the failed IUI hard as it's all we have left-but I want to make sure I'm here to support you other girls so will come back on after work and catch up.

Anyway-I have a HUGE question. I went in today for my protocol/baseline US for IUI2. I'm cd6. I was supposed to start my clomid today 50mg 6-10. 

Anyway-then my US revealed a 19-20 mm follie ALREADY WAITING. On top of that I have EWCM+ cervical fluid and what the dr. called a "beautiful, thick triple A lining.........for cd14". He didn't believe that I had the days right and was only at cd6. He said there was no way I could have had a period and just stopped bleeding two days ago with lining like that and the cervical fluid and the ripe egg. Him and the nurse had to really have a go at my chart to see I indeed called in my period on Friday. He's STILL not convinced I really had a period-granted I don't have heavy periods, but this one wasn't different then other ones. They did a pg test just in case but it was negative and he said he could tell by the US also I wasn't pg. Does anyone know what is going on with me?

Now I have missed the chance for multiple follies in this cycle. Also I was so befuddled I didn't know what to do and we left it that I will BD at home next few days and go in on Friday for another US to see what's going on in there. If I haven't ov'd yet naturally I can trigger Sat and have IUI Monday morning if we want. I'm crazy confused.

:help:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Is there any possible chance that it is a cyst?? I had a 30mm cyst on CD3.


----------



## augustluvers

Littlebird ~ it was hard but somehow I know it was the right decision. I somehow feel so much less on my shoulders. But deep down I'm praying that the witch stays away and that I get my well deserved BFP this weekend. 

Titi ~ Thank you so much for offering to be my "break" person to talk to, I will keep that in mind. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Is there any possible chance that it is a cyst?? I had a 30mm cyst on CD3.

thanks for the advice-when he first saw it he did doublechecked as he said it could possibly be a cyst or just two much smaller follies that were so close together they looked like one bigger one. But then he said that given the amount of fertile cervical mucus in there and ESP. the size of the lining I'm ready to ov. I'm not so freaked out by the early ov/follie as I am the fact that I have such a thick pretty lining where he said that wasn't possible if I'd just bled. He just kept asking over and over if I was sure I started af on friday and had a normal period as my ultrasound gives no indication of shedding a lining that shortly ago. I was baffled by it AND the fact that after doing all these procedures on me there could be any question of where I was at in my cycle!


----------



## azlissie

Wow, Titi, that's really confusing! I don't know what to tell you, but if your RE says you're ready to go I guess you just have to trust him! It will be too bad if you don't get to take the Clomid to try to get more follies. Did you have anything like an HSG or lap done lately? I've heard that can throw off a cycle.

August, I'm sorry that you won't be trying anymore treatments. I sure hope this cycle brings you your BFP! Best of luck.

AFM, the trigger shot is gone - I had a very negative IC this morning. Now I just have to decide when to test for real. My IUI was last Thursday - would it be too early to try testing this weekend?


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, PCOS-love the new profile pic!
August-sorry to hear you are going through a tough time, maybe a break is just what you will ned to get preggo :)
FX Azlissie!
Titi-hope everything works our for you :)
AFM-Got me second beta today and it more that doubled to 1640 :) Scan is on Nov 8, can't wait to see how many!


----------



## LittleBird

azlissie said:


> AFM, the trigger shot is gone - I had a very negative IC this morning. Now I just have to decide when to test for real. My IUI was last Thursday - would it be too early to try testing this weekend?

Well, it's definitely up to you. Some people want to test every day for peace of mind. Some people find that it makes them crazy and they wait for as long as possible to test. I started at 7DPIUI/9DPT because my trigger has always hung around for a long time. I was shocked to see the very faint positive on 8DPIUI. So, it is possible but don't get too discouraged if don't see a line until later.

Titi -- I have never heard a situation like yours, but I'm sure there's a lot I don't know.


----------



## Snowbunny

augustluvers said:


> Littlebird ~ it was hard but somehow I know it was the right decision. I somehow feel so much less on my shoulders. But deep down I'm praying that the witch stays away and that I get my well deserved BFP this weekend.

Good luck August! I know this must have been a very tough decision.


----------



## Round2

Titi, that is very strange. I had a similar thing happen to me this cycle, but not quite the same situation. I went in on the CD9 and had an 18mm follie. I had a ton of CM and my lining was thick. I turned out my follie slowed right down and the others caught up so I didn't OV till CD15.

Alizzie, I'm just a day behind you and will be testing tomorrow. I'm a POAS freak! I'm glad to hear your trigger is gone. I haven't tested mine out, I hope it's gone too.


----------



## Snowbunny

Well, I poas and BFN. I know it's still early but i have all the normal pms symptoms and am pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, sorry if I've been a constant chatter bug lately, but I have so much on my mind and no one to talk to.
> 
> I have just made one of the hardest decisions of my life thus far and that is to not continue anymore fertility treatments. At least until next summer. I have already called the fertility center and had them put my record aside in the "taking a break" section. I also called my OBgyn's office and have left a message in regards to ordering my birth control pills. I'm now waiting for their call. My period has not arrived but just in case, I want that birth control!
> 
> I want to thank you all for such great support these past three months. I would have gone insane without you all.
> 
> I want to wish all you the best in your treatments, may you all have more courage than I obviously have, and that your BFP's come soon. For those pregnant already, I wish you the best during and after your pregnancy.
> 
> I will be around reading and seeing and following your progress, but for now I'm taking a break, indefinetly.
> 
> :hugs:

August - while I'm sorry to lose you on the board you definitely know what is best for you and your husband, and if that is taking a break then then that is what the right thing is and you have to trust in your instincts and that God has a plan for you guys. I'll have you in my thoughts and prayers.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Well, I poas and BFN. I know it's still early but i have all the normal pms symptoms and am pretty sure I'm out.

Its not over till the witch shows up!!!! Hang in there. Do you know what your next steps will be?


----------



## Springy

Titi - wish I could offer you an explanation but I can't. Hang in there and BD lots in the next few days and see what the clinic has to say on Friday. HUGS!


----------



## angieloo

Snowbunny said:


> Well, I poas and BFN. I know it's still early but i have all the normal pms symptoms and am pretty sure I'm out.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Hope this month is still your month


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Well, I poas and BFN. I know it's still early but i have all the normal pms symptoms and am pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Its not over till the witch shows up!!!! Hang in there. Do you know what your next steps will be?Click to expand...

We'll do one more IUI in November and then if still no pregnancy we'll take a break over Christmas and see what the Doctor has to say. Initially we were told that they recommend 6 IUI's - 3 with clomid and 3 with injectibles. I only did one clomid cycle without IUI so I'm not sure what they'll recommend.

How about you? How are things?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Well, I poas and BFN. I know it's still early but i have all the normal pms symptoms and am pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Its not over till the witch shows up!!!! Hang in there. Do you know what your next steps will be?Click to expand...
> 
> We'll do one more IUI in November and then if still no pregnancy we'll take a break over Christmas and see what the Doctor has to say. Initially we were told that they recommend 6 IUI's - 3 with clomid and 3 with injectibles. I only did one clomid cycle without IUI so I'm not sure what they'll recommend.
> 
> How about you? How are things?Click to expand...

I have a feeling Dr.Karnis will recommend IVF if 3 cycles with injectable and IUI does not work....our clinic seems to do things in 3....but lets hope we both get our BFPs very very very soon....like this month!! :hugs::hugs:

no worries about BFN!! its still early !!!


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Well, I poas and BFN. I know it's still early but i have all the normal pms symptoms and am pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Its not over till the witch shows up!!!! Hang in there. Do you know what your next steps will be?Click to expand...
> 
> We'll do one more IUI in November and then if still no pregnancy we'll take a break over Christmas and see what the Doctor has to say. Initially we were told that they recommend 6 IUI's - 3 with clomid and 3 with injectibles. I only did one clomid cycle without IUI so I'm not sure what they'll recommend.
> 
> How about you? How are things?Click to expand...

I know after our 2nd our doctor said one, maybe two more and after 4 then there was no more increase in success with IUI so to move onto IVF. So we're giving it one more go.

Hubby and I are just like you guys - we will do one more before Christmas and start IVF in the new year.

CD 31 and counting - no sign of AF yet GRRRR Wish my body would cooperate! 

Tempted to POAS however, I don't even think I ovulated so I don't think that being prego is really a possibility.


----------



## AStellarmom

Well this morning is it. Hoping and praying for this little bean to somehow appear and make everything ok again. I still feel very pregnant so it will be very hard to hear its not going to work out. I will update what happens later. Thanks again for all of the support!


----------



## Round2

Astellarmom, I'm hoping and praying for you too.

AFM, I have a question for you trigger experts. What is the longest you've ever had the trigger still left in your body? I tested today at 8DIUI/10DPT and I've got the faintest of faint lines on a FRER. I want to believe it so badly, but I have this feeling it's not real. I did the ovidrel...not sure the dosage. Thanks!


----------



## Springy

AStellarmom said:


> Well this morning is it. Hoping and praying for this little bean to somehow appear and make everything ok again. I still feel very pregnant so it will be very hard to hear its not going to work out. I will update what happens later. Thanks again for all of the support!

I am praying for you! Let us know how it goes today. :hugs:



Round2 said:


> Astellarmom, I'm hoping and praying for you too.
> 
> AFM, I have a question for you trigger experts. What is the longest you've ever had the trigger still left in your body? I tested today at 8DIUI/10DPT and I've got the faintest of faint lines on a FRER. I want to believe it so badly, but I have this feeling it's not real. I did the ovidrel...not sure the dosage. Thanks!

I have seen people say that it can be around 10 days - test again tomorrow at 11DPT and if you still see a line then it very well could be your BFP!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 said:


> Astellarmom, I'm hoping and praying for you too.
> 
> AFM, I have a question for you trigger experts. What is the longest you've ever had the trigger still left in your body? I tested today at 8DIUI/10DPT and I've got the faintest of faint lines on a FRER. I want to believe it so badly, but I have this feeling it's not real. I did the ovidrel...not sure the dosage. Thanks!

Mine lasted in my system until 11dpo which was also 11 days past trigger, 12 days if you consider the day of trigger as the first day.


----------



## augustluvers

AStellarmom said:


> Well this morning is it. Hoping and praying for this little bean to somehow appear and make everything ok again. I still feel very pregnant so it will be very hard to hear its not going to work out. I will update what happens later. Thanks again for all of the support!

You and that baby are in my prayers huh :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Afm, I woke up at 4am and took my temp and well.. it dropped, not below my other post ovulation temps but still it dropped and my heart crushed! I started crying and double thinking everything. DH rapped me up in his arms, and eventually I went back to sleep. :wacko:

I'm such a baby and such an emotional wrech these days :haha:

We are considering one more IUI cycle, but if we do go through with it, I will not temp, use my clearblue monitor, use ovulation test... nothing. We will simply take the clomid, go in for my cd12 ultrasound and go from there. As well as bd every other day whether we want to or not :shrug:


----------



## sarah10380

Astellarmom - lot of prayers for you hun

August - I'm sorry...hugs


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AStellarmom said:


> Well this morning is it. Hoping and praying for this little bean to somehow appear and make everything ok again. I still feel very pregnant so it will be very hard to hear its not going to work out. I will update what happens later. Thanks again for all of the support!

Praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

augustluvers said:


> Afm, I woke up at 4am and took my temp and well.. it dropped, not below my other post ovulation temps but still it dropped and my heart crushed! I started crying and double thinking everything. DH rapped me up in his arms, and eventually I went back to sleep. :wacko:
> 
> I'm such a baby and such an emotional wrech these days :haha:
> 
> We are considering one more IUI cycle, but if we do go through with it, I will not temp, use my clearblue monitor, use ovulation test... nothing. We will simply take the clomid, go in for my cd12 ultrasound and go from there. As well as bd every other day whether we want to or not :shrug:

:hugs: I'm sorry hun! I know the feeling! DH and I have agreed that in case we do another IUI we are not going to temp at all! Many times tempting puts too much pressure on you! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, PCOS-love the new profile pic!
> August-sorry to hear you are going through a tough time, maybe a break is just what you will ned to get preggo :)
> FX Azlissie!
> Titi-hope everything works our for you :)
> AFM-Got me second beta today and it more that doubled to 1640 :) Scan is on Nov 8, can't wait to see how many!

That is awesome! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Snowbunny said:


> Well, I poas and BFN. I know it's still early but i have all the normal pms symptoms and am pretty sure I'm out.

Hang in there! It's not over yet!


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, God must have been fresh out of miracles because I didn't get one today. I had another ultrasound which, again, showed nothing in my uterus. :cry: She saw something on my ovary, but didn't really lead me to believe that she thought it was anything at this point. After the ultrasound, she talked to me about my options for ending the pregnancy. She said that it was a safety issue at this point for me because they cannot find where it is and I would be 7 weeks tomorrow. The nurse gave me a paper on methotrexate and they spoke with me about D+C/lap. I guess depending on what my beta is today with make the determination of what happens. So, looks like another :angel: for me.


----------



## Round2

Oh Stellar, I'm so, so sorry. It's such a terrible thing to go through. I've done it 3 times and it just rips your heart out.

Take it easy on yourself. Give yourself time to grieve. Feel free to PM me if you want to talk.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## twinkle83

I m so sorry Stella.


----------



## twinkle83

Today is my last dose of tablet. But yesterday i had ovulation type cramps and lots of cm. 2day i took ovulation test there was faint line. can it happen i already ouvulated yesterday.I am on 5-9 day cycle of clomid.can i ovulate while taking clomid im sacred to death.


----------



## Touch the Sky

don't worry, you will not ovulate on clomid. i took clomid 3 times and i think i was paranoid each time that i was ovulating early! but i was always wrong :)


----------



## augustluvers

Stella ~ I'm so so sorry :hugs:

Twinkle ~ You won't ovulate on Clomid. I always thought I was ovulating early on them. Even this cycle when I took clomid for two week back to back! LOL


----------



## azlissie

Astellarmom, I am so, so sorry.


----------



## angieloo

Stellar I am so sorry for you. I will be keeping you and August in my thoughts!


I have a question for IUI. I had no bleeding and a little cramping during and right after the procedure. My question is if it's normal or if you normally experience cramping the next day AND the day after that. My lower abdomen and the area of my ovaries feels... Sore for lack of a better word. And it comes and goes. No sharp pains, just kind of sore twinges


----------



## Round2

Angie, I think that's normal. It was my first IUI this month too, but I definately felt sore for a good 3-4 days after. I thought it was from the progesterone, but it's stopped now, so must have been from the IUI.


----------



## twinkle83

angie coz doc open the cervix thats why it will pain for 2-3 days..Its all normal to feel pain even after 2-3 days of iui..And Lots of good luck for your 2ww..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

angieloo said:


> I have a question for IUI. I had no bleeding and a little cramping during and right after the procedure. My question is if it's normal or if you normally experience cramping the next day AND the day after that. My lower abdomen and the area of my ovaries feels... Sore for lack of a better word. And it comes and goes. No sharp pains, just kind of sore twinges

Yes, cramping is very normal for the first few days after IUI. RE told me it was due to the washed sperm and catheter threading through the cervix. I even spotted quite a bit.


----------



## augustluvers

angieloo said:


> Stellar I am so sorry for you. I will be keeping you and August in my thoughts!
> 
> 
> I have a question for IUI. I had no bleeding and a little cramping during and right after the procedure. My question is if it's normal or if you normally experience cramping the next day AND the day after that. My lower abdomen and the area of my ovaries feels... Sore for lack of a better word. And it comes and goes. No sharp pains, just kind of sore twinges

When i had my sept iui i had the same feeling for about 3 days past iui.


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Please help!
I am going out of my mind!
I had my hcg trigger shot 13 days ago. I had two back to back IUI's this cycle. 9 days ago I took another ovidrel trigger shot to raise my progesterone.

I took a pregnancy test yesterday (10dpo...8 days past last ovidrel shot) and it came up faint positive. So of course an hour later I took another one. It came up even more positive, but still faint. Now I KNOW that this was stupid because I am aware that Ovidrel can cause false positives, but now that I've started testing, I'm addicted! I took a third test this morning (11 dpo, 9 days past trigger) and it the line was even darker than yesterdays. Then I bought a FRER b/c my other brand was blue dye, so I wanted to check with a new brand, and this line is even darker! It's almost as dark as the control line.

So..... please give me some input. If the line continues to get darker, is this a good sign? Might it be a REAL bfp? I am praying that it is! I would think that each day the line would get lighter, as it leaves my system. Please please please give me your thoughts. 

I go in for a blood test on Sunday if AF doesn't show up by then. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Oh and this is my 7th month at the fertility specialist. We did 6 months clomid which didn't work so this was my first month on Follistim

THANKS!


----------



## usamom

Frankie- do you have any idea how long the Ovidrel stays in your system? Every person is different and mine usually tested out within 7 days.. Of course there's a good chance you have a BFP there, but lots of different things affect the darkness of the test (urine concentration, etc)... I've got my fingers crossed that this is a real BFP for you!!! Good luck!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

I'm not sure. In the past I've tested just a few days later and it was out. But this time I had to take an extra dose of it for progesterone, so I'm not sure if that's screwing my tests up. But i don't get why they would be getting even more positive? Shouldn't it be the other way around? Most people continue testing until they get a negative. But I didn't start until yesterday! This is going to be a ROUGH weekend!!


----------



## azlissie

Hi Frankie! I don't know about having two trigger shots, but I did my trigger shot Wednesday the 12th and my test yesterday was negative, so the trigger was gone by 7dpt. I had a very faint line day 5 but there was absolutely nothing there yesterday. I can't imagine why your tests would be getting darker if it was just the trigger. It sounds very exciting - I'll be kmfx'd for you!

AFM, off to get my progesterone bloodwork done. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## LittleBird

AStellarmom said:


> Well, God must have been fresh out of miracles because I didn't get one today. I had another ultrasound which, again, showed nothing in my uterus. :cry: She saw something on my ovary, but didn't really lead me to believe that she thought it was anything at this point. After the ultrasound, she talked to me about my options for ending the pregnancy. She said that it was a safety issue at this point for me because they cannot find where it is and I would be 7 weeks tomorrow. The nurse gave me a paper on methotrexate and they spoke with me about D+C/lap. I guess depending on what my beta is today with make the determination of what happens. So, looks like another :angel: for me.

AStellarmom, I'm so sorry to hear this! :hugs:

I had a loss a year ago where the numbers weren't going up as expected and I had to have the Metho injection. I was around 7-8 weeks. It is hard to make that decision to end the pregnancy, but the alternatives are worse. I didn't want surgery, because that can injure the tubes. And if you wait too long and rupture the tube, then you are risking even more. I'm so sorry you are going through this, and I wish I could take away the pain.


----------



## LittleBird

twinkle83 said:


> Today is my last dose of tablet. But yesterday i had ovulation type cramps and lots of cm. 2day i took ovulation test there was faint line. can it happen i already ouvulated yesterday.I am on 5-9 day cycle of clomid.can i ovulate while taking clomid im sacred to death.

Twinkle, the Clomid will give you a false positive on your OPK for a couple of days past your last dose. I don't think you'll ovulate until later in your cycle, and I would just start testing with OPK around CD11 or so.


----------



## LittleBird

Frankie, the longest I ever saw the trigger in my system was 10DPT. This cycle, I tested 9DPT, 7DPIUI and had a negative test. The next day, a very faint positive. And it kept getting darker every day. I really hope this is your BFP! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## angieloo

Why does two weeks seem so long. My dh and I agreed not to test until the 1st when I'm DPO14..... So long....


How is everyone? :)


----------



## twinkle83

angieloo said:


> Why does two weeks seem so long. My dh and I agreed not to test until the 1st when I'm DPO14..... So long....
> 
> 
> How is everyone? :)

Hi angie..2ww really sucks..Hope so you get BFP this time..:thumbup:
For me yesterday was my last clomid dose,just waiting for my LH surge..


----------



## usamom

AStellarmom, I'm so sorry to see your news.. :hugs:


----------



## usamom

Frankie- I'm hoping that this is a BFP for you!!


----------



## usamom

angieloo said:


> Why does two weeks seem so long. My dh and I agreed not to test until the 1st when I'm DPO14..... So long....
> 
> 
> How is everyone? :)

Good luck with that- I've NEVER been able to hold out for 14 days! Sending you positive thoughts for that BFP!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Thanks girls! I tested again today at 12 dpo (10 days past my second trigger shot) and it was positive again. The line was a little bit lighter but not by much. I'm really really hoping it's not going to keep getting lighter. At first it was getting darker! Maybe it was just lighter today because it wasn't as concentrated as when I peed yesterday. Oh god I can't take this anymore! Tomorrow I'm using my last hpt and testing first thing in the morning. We'll see... Sunday is my blood test. I had severe cramping today for about 15 minutes and then it went away. Not sure if that's a good sign or not! 

Angie... I don't know how you can wait until 14 dpo, more power to you! I wish I had listened and didn't test this soon. It is really making me nuts. 

Oh... and my best friend called me yesterday and told me she just got a BFP! I think it would be too good to be true if we had them together at the exact same time.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## azlissie

Frankie, that is confusing! I hope it's just lighter because it was more diluted. Good luck!

Got my prog results - 43.9! Wish that could tell me if I was preggo or not.


----------



## augustluvers

azlissie said:


> Frankie, that is confusing! I hope it's just lighter because it was more diluted. Good luck!
> 
> Got my prog results - 43.9! Wish that could tell me if I was preggo or not.

I wish prog test could too! But those numbers are good!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls,

I haven't been on all day since I had to write/typed up 6 term papers all 3-4 pages each that were due by my 5pm class tonight!!! :wacko: It's my fault though, since I've had two weeks to get my work done! Darn TTC - takes up all my time :haha:

Anyway, I think AF will be here tomorrow or Sunday... I'm getting horrid cramps today, like my uterus is falling out or something. Crazy pains, never this bad and it's weird because they say the thinner the lining the less cramps and less AF, but I'm always the opposite of what the norm is :haha:

Lets not even go toward the (*) (*) subject (boobs)... They are so swollen, at least doubled in size and they hurt like crazy! 

Can't wait for cycle day 1!!! So that this swelling can go down, lol


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - sorry I haven't been online the past few days school and work has kept me crazy busy! Hope everyone is doing well.

Frankie - hoping that this is your BFP!

Angieloo - I always wait till 14DPO or till AF shows up - it takes a LOT of strength but you can do it!!!! My mentality was always if I hadn't POAS and didn't see a negative then there was always hope and the hope only goes away when AF shows up, I find it easier that way but that's just me!


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I haven't been on all day since I had to write/typed up 6 term papers all 3-4 pages each that were due by my 5pm class tonight!!! :wacko: It's my fault though, since I've had two weeks to get my work done! Darn TTC - takes up all my time :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I think AF will be here tomorrow or Sunday... I'm getting horrid cramps today, like my uterus is falling out or something. Crazy pains, never this bad and it's weird because they say the thinner the lining the less cramps and less AF, but I'm always the opposite of what the norm is :haha:
> 
> Lets not even go toward the (*) (*) subject (boobs)... They are so swollen, at least doubled in size and they hurt like crazy!
> 
> Can't wait for cycle day 1!!! So that this swelling can go down, lol

UGGHHh that is a LOT of papers!!! My prof sent out this whole huge message about plagiarism and giving us all one chance to resubmit our module 1 assignments (which took me no joke over 40 hours to write!!) .... I emailed her, called her as I don't think there was ANY instances of plagiarism in mine but I'm paranoid so went through it tonight with a fine tooth comb and added a few more references in an attempt that anything which could be construed as "unintentional" plagiarism was made clear where the info came from! Why am I doing this degree again?!?!?!?!


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> I haven't been on all day since I had to write/typed up 6 term papers all 3-4 pages each that were due by my 5pm class tonight!!! :wacko: It's my fault though, since I've had two weeks to get my work done! Darn TTC - takes up all my time :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I think AF will be here tomorrow or Sunday... I'm getting horrid cramps today, like my uterus is falling out or something. Crazy pains, never this bad and it's weird because they say the thinner the lining the less cramps and less AF, but I'm always the opposite of what the norm is :haha:
> 
> Lets not even go toward the (*) (*) subject (boobs)... They are so swollen, at least doubled in size and they hurt like crazy!
> 
> Can't wait for cycle day 1!!! So that this swelling can go down, lol
> 
> UGGHHh that is a LOT of papers!!! My prof sent out this whole huge message about plagiarism and giving us all one chance to resubmit our module 1 assignments (which took me no joke over 40 hours to write!!) .... I emailed her, called her as I don't think there was ANY instances of plagiarism in mine but I'm paranoid so went through it tonight with a fine tooth comb and added a few more references in an attempt that anything which could be construed as "unintentional" plagiarism was made clear where the info came from! Why am I doing this degree again?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

Tell me about it! sometimes I question my sanity :haha:


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - sorry I haven't been online the past few days school and work has kept me crazy busy! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Frankie - hoping that this is your BFP!
> 
> Angieloo - I always wait till 14DPO or till AF shows up - it takes a LOT of strength but you can do it!!!! My mentality was always if I hadn't POAS and didn't see a negative then there was always hope and the hope only goes away when AF shows up, I find it easier that way but that's just me!

I always attempt to wait but my impatience wins... This cycle however I will not test until I know I'm "late"


----------



## Titi

AStellarmom-oh I'm so sorry hun........I know there aren't any words that can comfort but I am sending you :hugs:. : (

Frankie-I tested out my trigger last cycle and it was gone by 5dpiui.....now-I didn't do the double trigger but FX:d really hard for you! I also don't think it would be getting darker!!!

Angie-other girls have said it now but the cramping is to be expected with IUI because of the disturbances in your uterus. I had QUITE a bit of cramping yesterday with mine.

AFM-I went in Wed. at cd6 for my baseline US and to pick up my meds for this cycle and had the surprise of my life to find a triple a lining and a ripe follie. At first there was some question as to why I hadn't shed out my lining during af and if what looked like the one ripe follie was a cyst, something left over for last month, or two developing follies just close enough together to look like one big one. But further monitoring and an US yesterday morning showed I was just on OVERDRIVE this cycle and had already done a whole follicular phase in record time. Went in to see where things were at yesterday and my US was showing I was already Ovulating -at CD8!!! The good news is there was nothing wrong and the Dr. still recommended a rush IUI. The bad thing is since everything happened so quickly there was never any time for meds and we had a natural IUI. I'm a little discouraged to how if last cycle we had 3 follies and 164 million live swimmers and got a bfn that there isn't much chance with 1 follie and no time to prepare (couldn't do any of my ferility yoga/massage, etc because it's all not recommended during menses and I'd only finished AF 1 day before I found out I was ready to ov). But maybe it will help without getting my hopes up so much. With the cost of all the other monitoring etc. it was really financially feasible to just go ahead and add in the IUI and also we didn't want to waste a chance if our problem has been something like hostile cervical mucus (or perhaps that I actually ov 6 days earlier than most normal people?!).....although the nurse thinks this ov is just a weird fluke brought on by last month's clomid. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

augustluvers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - sorry I haven't been online the past few days school and work has kept me crazy busy! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Frankie - hoping that this is your BFP!
> 
> Angieloo - I always wait till 14DPO or till AF shows up - it takes a LOT of strength but you can do it!!!! My mentality was always if I hadn't POAS and didn't see a negative then there was always hope and the hope only goes away when AF shows up, I find it easier that way but that's just me!
> 
> I always attempt to wait but my impatience wins... This cycle however I will not test until I know I'm "late"Click to expand...

I'm so sorry about the temp drop and how you are feeling right now....:hugs::hugs::hugs: The worst days of all for me last failed IUI cycle weren't even CD1 but the couple of days before with my bfns and drops and hurting so bad with the stupid hormones. I will still wish for a miracle for you though!!!!:hugs::hugs:

I agree with what you said above. I'm not TESTING or TEMPING this cycle. I thought last time it would make it easier when AF showed, and although I guess technically I did handle AF slightly better I was MISERABLE for a week beforehand : nope::nope:


----------



## augustluvers

Titi~ what cycle day are you at now?


----------



## augustluvers

Titi said:


> AStellarmom-oh I'm so sorry hun........I know there aren't any words that can comfort but I am sending you :hugs:. : (
> 
> Frankie-I tested out my trigger last cycle and it was gone by 5dpiui.....now-I didn't do the double trigger but FX:d really hard for you! I also don't think it would be getting darker!!!
> 
> Angie-other girls have said it now but the cramping is to be expected with IUI because of the disturbances in your uterus. I had QUITE a bit of cramping yesterday with mine.
> 
> AFM-I went in Wed. at cd6 for my baseline US and to pick up my meds for this cycle and had the surprise of my life to find a triple a lining and a ripe follie. At first there was some question as to why I hadn't shed out my lining during af and if what looked like the one ripe follie was a cyst, something left over for last month, or two developing follies just close enough together to look like one big one. But further monitoring and an US yesterday morning showed I was just on OVERDRIVE this cycle and had already done a whole follicular phase in record time. Went in to see where things were at yesterday and my US was showing I was already Ovulating -at CD8!!! The good news is there was nothing wrong and the Dr. still recommended a rush IUI. The bad thing is since everything happened so quickly there was never any time for meds and we had a natural IUI. I'm a little discouraged to how if last cycle we had 3 follies and 164 million live swimmers and got a bfn that there isn't much chance with 1 follie and no time to prepare (couldn't do any of my ferility yoga/massage, etc because it's all not recommended during menses and I'd only finished AF 1 day before I found out I was ready to ov). But maybe it will help without getting my hopes up so much. With the cost of all the other monitoring etc. it was really financially feasible to just go ahead and add in the IUI and also we didn't want to waste a chance if our problem has been something like hostile cervical mucus (or perhaps that I actually ov 6 days earlier than most normal people?!).....although the nurse thinks this ov is just a weird fluke brought on by last month's clomid. :shrug:

:huh: wow... Omg thankfully you had an early scan!!! Imagine going in on cd 12 and being told that you completely missed ovulation!!! 

My fs told me that every now and our body's will work differently month after month of treatment. Just look at my current cycle, I took clomid twice in two weeks.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Titi said:


> AStellarmom-oh I'm so sorry hun........I know there aren't any words that can comfort but I am sending you :hugs:. : (
> 
> Frankie-I tested out my trigger last cycle and it was gone by 5dpiui.....now-I didn't do the double trigger but FX:d really hard for you! I also don't think it would be getting darker!!!
> 
> Angie-other girls have said it now but the cramping is to be expected with IUI because of the disturbances in your uterus. I had QUITE a bit of cramping yesterday with mine.
> 
> AFM-I went in Wed. at cd6 for my baseline US and to pick up my meds for this cycle and had the surprise of my life to find a triple a lining and a ripe follie. At first there was some question as to why I hadn't shed out my lining during af and if what looked like the one ripe follie was a cyst, something left over for last month, or two developing follies just close enough together to look like one big one. But further monitoring and an US yesterday morning showed I was just on OVERDRIVE this cycle and had already done a whole follicular phase in record time. Went in to see where things were at yesterday and my US was showing I was already Ovulating -at CD8!!! The good news is there was nothing wrong and the Dr. still recommended a rush IUI. The bad thing is since everything happened so quickly there was never any time for meds and we had a natural IUI. I'm a little discouraged to how if last cycle we had 3 follies and 164 million live swimmers and got a bfn that there isn't much chance with 1 follie and no time to prepare (couldn't do any of my ferility yoga/massage, etc because it's all not recommended during menses and I'd only finished AF 1 day before I found out I was ready to ov). But maybe it will help without getting my hopes up so much. With the cost of all the other monitoring etc. it was really financially feasible to just go ahead and add in the IUI and also we didn't want to waste a chance if our problem has been something like hostile cervical mucus (or perhaps that I actually ov 6 days earlier than most normal people?!).....although the nurse thinks this ov is just a weird fluke brought on by last month's clomid. :shrug:

wow!!!! that is awesome!! I think clomid lingers in our bodies too....because my cycle in September was all natural due to our vacation...and I ended up with a 30 day cycle...very very very rare for me due to my PCOS and the fact that I had a cold that month and I was very very very stressed due to my MIL theatrical productions and making my life and her son's miserable....and this month I had two follies and ovulated CD15 another rare occurence for me...

well fixed for your Titi!! we are both well overdue for a :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Titi

augustluvers said:


> Titi~ what cycle day are you at now?

cd9 today. Felt ov pains yesterday at 7am and had it confirmed on the ultrasound but holy cow IDK what is going on with my body. (TMI ALERT:blush:)-felt extra wet down there this morning and was surprised by the biggest glob of EWCM I've ever seen in my life. I get just a little bit around fertile time normally and never after ov.


----------



## Titi

thanks girls-crazy stuff but I'm tired of questioning everything and trying to run my miserably failed own-babymaking show. Just gonna go with whatever doc says for now-take a mental break. We are ALL long overdue for bfps!!!!!!

And yes-thank GOD for baseline ultrasounds & monitoring! If he'd just called in a Clomid cycle and I came in on cd12? what a mess. I guess this may explain why the unmonitored Clomid only cycles didn't work for me!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi!
So I tested again this morning with FRER and it was BFP again, it's now 11 days past my last trigger shot, 15 days past my first one. 10 dpo the FRER was as dark as the control line, 11 dpo it was def. still positive but slightly fainter, and today 12 dpo, it's just as dark again as it was two days ago. 

I go in tomorrow for my blood test. I am really getting my hopes up now. I hope I don't get crushed! I think if it were from the trigger it would be more faded by now!

BABYDUST To you all!!

PS If it come out to be a true bfp, (fingers crossed!) would you like to know? I know in some forums bfp news isn't allowed. Don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi!
> So I tested again this morning with FRER and it was BFP again, it's now 11 days past my last trigger shot, 15 days past my first one. 10 dpo the FRER was as dark as the control line, 11 dpo it was def. still positive but slightly fainter, and today 12 dpo, it's just as dark again as it was two days ago.
> 
> I go in tomorrow for my blood test. I am really getting my hopes up now. I hope I don't get crushed! I think if it were from the trigger it would be more faded by now!
> 
> BABYDUST To you all!!
> 
> PS If it come out to be a true bfp, (fingers crossed!) would you like to know? I know in some forums bfp news isn't allowed. Don't want to upset anyone.

Of course we want to know!!! I HOPE THIS IS YOUR BFP!!!!! May God bless you.


----------



## Titi

I second PCOSMom-of course!!!!!!! I love bfps when they come from LTTTCers and also it gives me hope not to give up in the early IUI rounds!


----------



## Titi

I second PCOSMom-of course!!!!!!! I love bfps when they come from LTTTCers and also it gives me hope not to give up


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Harvest2009 --  
Snowbunny -- 10/22
HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
azlissie -- 10/30
angieloo -- 11/1
PCOSMomToOne --11/15*

Any updates???


----------



## angieloo

I love hearing BFP on this thread. Like titi said- it gives me major hope! I hope it's a BFP for you!!!

When are you doing your IUI tit? Today? Best of luck. :) fingers crossed


----------



## azlissie

Wow, Titi, that's amazing! I didn't know our bodies could get a follie ready that quickly. I really hope the IUI works out for you this time - maybe it was just meant to be that you would get lucky with an unmedicated cycle.

And Frankie, please tell us when you get your results! It's sounding pretty promising to me.

AFM, tested this morning (9dpiui) and it was a :bfn: I'm hoping I was just too early, because I do feel like I'm having some symptoms. I've had several strong pains in my uterus, not like cramps but just sudden sharp pains. Also, last night at a football game the scent of someone's nachos was so strong and repulsive that I almost threw up. I hope it's not just all in my head!


----------



## Titi

angieloo said:


> I love hearing BFP on this thread. Like titi said- it gives me major hope! I hope it's a BFP for you!!!
> 
> When are you doing your IUI tit? Today? Best of luck. :) fingers crossed

My IUI was yesterday-it was crazy unplanned as I was only on cd8.


----------



## Titi

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Harvest2009 --
> Snowbunny -- 10/22
> HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
> azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/15*
> 
> Any updates???

Titi-11/5


----------



## augustluvers

Seeing BFP's gives me hope too. I love this thread with all my heart :kiss:

Update on me:

The :witch: has not come, I'm not even spotting but I'm having MAJOR cramps. I'm literally yelling every ten minutes when they hit, "OW" or I'm gripping my stomach, like that's going to help :wacko::haha: I'm just glad that I'm home from school where I can just lay around, indulge in some comfort food, and wait out these cramps. DH just bought me the last Pirate of the Caribbean movie, oh how I love him, maybe I'll watch that. Can you believe that I watched BettleJuice 2 times last night. I can't get enough of that movie!


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey PCOS - update for me - BFN. I started spotting on Thursday and am just waiting for day 1. That combined with one heck of a flu and I am one cranky girl.

anyone else spot before AF?


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Harvest2009 --
> Snowbunny -- 10/22
> HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
> azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/15*
> 
> Any updates???

me please! will be testing Nov 1 :):):) 6 DPO today


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Hey PCOS - update for me - BFN. I started spotting on Thursday and am just waiting for day 1. That combined with one heck of a flu and I am one cranky girl.
> 
> anyone else spot before AF?

ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!:growlmad::growlmad: so sorry Mary! feel better soon....the flu can be awful and with AF on its way I do not blame you for being cranky! :hugs::hugs:

I do not spot before AF...when she comes she comes in full swing!! but what i do notice, is that if I check for CM a day or two before she comes, the CM has a tinge of dark ie. blood....sorry TMI :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

*
Harvest2009 --  
Snowbunny -- 
HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
azlissie -- 10/30
kissyfacelala -- 11/1
angieloo -- 11/1
Titi --11/5
PCOSMomToOne --11/15*


----------



## FrankieGirl16

PCOSMomToOne said:


> *
> Harvest2009 --
> Snowbunny -- 10/22
> HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
> azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/15*
> 
> Any updates???

Hello, can you add me to the list as well. I'll find out tomorrow I think, unless they don't give me the results until Monday!


----------



## augustluvers

FrankieGirl16 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *
> Harvest2009 --
> Snowbunny -- 10/22
> HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
> azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/15*
> 
> Any updates???
> 
> Hello, can you add me to the list as well. I'll find out tomorrow I think, unless they don't give me the results until Monday!Click to expand...

You're in NJ??? Me too!!! North or South, I'm in South Jersey, I'm exactly 40 minutes from Philly and the Shore


----------



## augustluvers

Snowbunny said:


> Hey PCOS - update for me - BFN. I started spotting on Thursday and am just waiting for day 1. That combined with one heck of a flu and I am one cranky girl.
> 
> anyone else spot before AF?

I feel the same way! I can't get rid of this cold/flu and the witch should be here any minute.

Some cycles I spot for four days before the witch comes and other cycles I don't spot at all.


----------



## 35_Smiling

I really need some advice:
I just had my first IUI today. I ovulate tomorrow and my fs wants me on the progesterone tonight. Do you thinkthis is early?? 
Also, I was asked to go deep sea fishing in a boat. Its going to be a couple miles off of Bermuda (where I live). Do you think it's a too early to go fishing like this on a boat when I had the IUI today. The fishing trip is tomorrow morning at 4:00am. Do you think I am crazy? Arggg I don't want to mess up my chance if this couls be our month...


----------



## 35_Smiling

:blush:


----------



## azlissie

Hi 35! From what I've read, dr's like to start the progesterone early because if you wait too long it won't do any good. Being on it can't hurt anything but it might really help. As far as the fishing trip goes, it doesn't seem like it would be a big problem. You might be having some cramps, but there's really no point in laying on the couch for too long after the IUI. You may as well go out and have fun to help pass the time faster!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

augustluvers said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> *
> Harvest2009 --
> Snowbunny -- 10/22
> HappyBunnyAB -- 10/23
> azlissie -- 10/30
> angieloo -- 11/1
> PCOSMomToOne --11/15*
> 
> Any updates???
> 
> Hello, can you add me to the list as well. I'll find out tomorrow I think, unless they don't give me the results until Monday!Click to expand...
> 
> You're in NJ??? Me too!!! North or South, I'm in South Jersey, I'm exactly 40 minutes from Philly and the ShoreClick to expand...

Hi,
I'm in the central nj area, near new brunswick!


----------



## 35_Smiling

azlissie said:


> Hi 35! From what I've read, dr's like to start the progesterone early because if you wait too long it won't do any good. Being on it can't hurt anything but it might really help. As far as the fishing trip goes, it doesn't seem like it would be a big problem. You might be having some cramps, but there's really no point in laying on the couch for too long after the IUI. You may as well go out and have fun to help pass the time faster!

Thank you so much. I was thinking perhaps I should wait till tomorrow but I will take it now. Thanks still new to all of this.


----------



## angieloo

azlizzie: It's still super early- I wouldn't give up hope- test again in a couple days- I heard most women don't get a BFP before at least day 11. :)

August: happy the witch hasn't arrive:) Hope it stays away for nine months and you are experiencing a BFP.

Snowbunny: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry about the BFN for you. I spotted once, but usually not- the one time I did, it was really dark- I thought it was implantation bleeding at the time, but now I know it couldn't have been, it's just how it looked that made me think it was. I still got my normal cycle a few days later.

Trying to keep myself very busy. I'm making my mother 2 quilts and my mother-in-law 1 as well. I am hoping to give them as Christmas gifts and sitch Grandmother into each of them- I'll leave it for last just in case, but it would make a lovey gift if it happens :)

Hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## azlissie

Thanks Angie! I know it's early but I just can't help myself!! I should lock the tests in the shed or something so I can't use them. How are you feeling since your IUI?

August, I really hope AF doesn't show up! Good luck.

Good luck with your beta tomorrow, Frankie! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## angieloo

Thanks lizzie:) I've been still pretty crampy- nothing too unbearable,n just uncomfortable. I usually buy the test that come two to a box and use both each cycle- that way I have to go to the store to get them:) my husband has been known to hide them too-lol


----------



## FrankieGirl16

angieloo said:


> Thanks lizzie:) I've been still pretty crampy- nothing too unbearable,n just uncomfortable. I usually buy the test that come two to a box and use both each cycle- that way I have to go to the store to get them:) my husband has been known to hide them too-lol

I know how you feel. I'm so addicted to poas right now. I had my blood test this morning and the nurses told me it's common to get false postives this far past trigger (since it's only 12 days past) so not to get my hopes up too high. So what am I doing? I'm holding my pee... waiting for rite aid to open so I can go buy another box. Since I can't wait until 3 -5 pm for the real results! Whats wrong with me?!! I just want to see it again, even if it's a "false"!

Snowbunny: I used to always spot for about 2 days before af came. Ever since I've been on these fertility meds it pretty much just comes on full swing though. But I think it's really common to spot before hand.

UPDATE: Went to rite aid. I bought the same rite aid crappy brand that I used wed/thursday of this week. The blue line is the darkest one yet!!! I don't care what anyone says, my hopes are WAY HIGH!

UPDATE: They called back. IT'S REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Morning Girls,

Huge Temp drop this morning, but I was expecting that... still no AF or spotting, not even when I checked for CM


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm out! The :witch: came this morning.


----------



## Titi

so sorry August-THE WORST part of the cycle for me is knowing beyond a doubt AF is showing (last cycle for me it was very clear with all the BFNS and my TEMPS) but having her take her sweet time. TMI alert I was literally messing around up in my cervix like every 15 minutes for two days straight trying to find spotting or some clue. I just wanted to get it over with and have a glass of wine and a plan for the next cycle.

When my temp does that, she's pretty much going to show that day. I don't normally spot but I DO get a teensy bit of pink around my cervix about 6-12 hours before so was counting on that last cycle but WHAM out of nowhere (no cramps or anything) she just full on came a few hours after that temp dive.

:hugs:


----------



## Titi

HappyBunnyAB said:


> I'm out! The :witch: came this morning.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Titi

FrankieGirl16-:happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Congrats Girl!!!!!!! Gives me hope!!! I KNEW it wasn't the trigger!!!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FrankieGirl16 said:


> angieloo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lizzie:) I've been still pretty crampy- nothing too unbearable,n just uncomfortable. I usually buy the test that come two to a box and use both each cycle- that way I have to go to the store to get them:) my husband has been known to hide them too-lol
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm so addicted to poas right now. I had my blood test this morning and the nurses told me it's common to get false postives this far past trigger (since it's only 12 days past) so not to get my hopes up too high. So what am I doing? I'm holding my pee... waiting for rite aid to open so I can go buy another box. Since I can't wait until 3 -5 pm for the real results! Whats wrong with me?!! I just want to see it again, even if it's a "false"!
> 
> Snowbunny: I used to always spot for about 2 days before af came. Ever since I've been on these fertility meds it pretty much just comes on full swing though. But I think it's really common to spot before hand.
> 
> UPDATE: Went to rite aid. I bought the same rite aid crappy brand that I used wed/thursday of this week. The blue line is the darkest one yet!!! I don't care what anyone says, my hopes are WAY HIGH!
> 
> UPDATE: They called back. IT'S REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Augustluvers, she teased me for two days. My tempt dropped on Thursday and showed up on Sunday.

I'm not going to tempt next cycle.


----------



## Snowbunny

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Titi

I'm not temping this cycle either-it made me nutso last time, and honestly with the exception of a possible ID (which even then can go either way) realistically by the time my temp would either be triphasic or AF dip its so late into my cycle that I'm already able to test anyways.


----------



## angieloo

Snowbunny :hugs: :( I am sorry it didn't happen this month :hugs:

August: I hope you are able to get out of this limbo soon. It is horrible to know AF is coming and it just doesn't come.

Frankie: YAYAYAYAY!!!! I am so happy for you girl! :)


----------



## augustluvers

:yipee: I'm Spotting!!! :yipee: I'm Spotting!!! :yipee:

:rofl: Never thought I'd be this happy! I'm just happy I'm close to starting a new fresh cycle!!!


----------



## azlissie

Snowbunny & Happybunny, so sorry AF showed her ugly face once again. I know how frustrating that is.

August, sorry about AF but at least you can get started right away again. Good luck this cycle!

Frankie, congratulations!!! That is so exciting. It just seemed too weird that your tests would be getting darker because of the trigger. Did they give you a number for your hcg?

AFM, tested again this morning with a FRER - :bfn: again. Why can't I be lucky enough to get an early result? I'm 10dpiui so I know I still have time, but the negative tests are getting me down. I have a beta scheduled for Thurs afternoon so I don't know if I'll test again before that or not.


----------



## Round2

FrankieGirl, huge congrats!

August, I'm glad you're spotting already. Hope this next cycle is it for you.

Alizze, you've still got lots of time. I hope this is it for you.

Snowbunny, I'm so sorry, big hugs to you.

AFM, just wanted to let you know that my 8DPO line, turned into a BFP! First cycle doing IUI and with only 6 million sperm. Feels so nice to be on of the good side of bad statistics. I've had 3 MC's in the past 1.5 years, so nervous isn't the word!

Just wanted say, thanks for all the support ladies. I really enjoy this thread and may hang out a little longer if you don't mind!!


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Round2!! That is awesome. Hope you have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Round2 said:


> AFM, just wanted to let you know that my 8DPO line, turned into a BFP! First cycle doing IUI and with only 6 million sperm. Feels so nice to be on of the good side of bad statistics. I've had 3 MC's in the past 1.5 years, so nervous isn't the word!
> 
> Just wanted say, thanks for all the support ladies. I really enjoy this thread and may hang out a little longer if you don't mind!!

See I told you girl!!! 6 million sperm is the magic number!!! That's the number I had with my daughter!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congratulations Round2!!!


----------



## Titi

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : )


----------



## augustluvers

azlissie said:


> Snowbunny & Happybunny, so sorry AF showed her ugly face once again. I know how frustrating that is.
> 
> August, sorry about AF but at least you can get started right away again. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Frankie, congratulations!!! That is so exciting. It just seemed too weird that your tests would be getting darker because of the trigger. Did they give you a number for your hcg?
> 
> AFM, tested again this morning with a FRER - :bfn: again. Why can't I be lucky enough to get an early result? I'm 10dpiui so I know I still have time, but the negative tests are getting me down. I have a beta scheduled for Thurs afternoon so I don't know if I'll test again before that or not.

Azlissie ~ Hang in there sweetie... like you said, you still have time. :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 said:


> FrankieGirl, huge congrats!
> 
> August, I'm glad you're spotting already. Hope this next cycle is it for you.
> 
> Alizze, you've still got lots of time. I hope this is it for you.
> 
> Snowbunny, I'm so sorry, big hugs to you.
> 
> AFM, just wanted to let you know that my 8DPO line, turned into a BFP! First cycle doing IUI and with only 6 million sperm. Feels so nice to be on of the good side of bad statistics. I've had 3 MC's in the past 1.5 years, so nervous isn't the word!
> 
> Just wanted say, thanks for all the support ladies. I really enjoy this thread and may hang out a little longer if you don't mind!!

:wohoo: CONGRATS!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LittleBird

Congratulations, Frankie and Round2! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny - I'm SO sorry to hear of the BFN. :hugs:, :hugs:, and more :hugs: to you and DH!!!! Hang in there!!!!

FrankieGirl - CONGRATULATIONS

Round2 - CONGRATULATIONS

August - SO happy to hear you are spotting!!! I pray everytime I go to the washroom that I see some blood, but so far nothing and I'm on CD 36. I have NEVER had a cycle this long in my life! I used an IC HPT the other day and it was stark white.


----------



## FrankieGirl16

azlissie said:


> Snowbunny & Happybunny, so sorry AF showed her ugly face once again. I know how frustrating that is.
> 
> August, sorry about AF but at least you can get started right away again. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Frankie, congratulations!!! That is so exciting. It just seemed too weird that your tests would be getting darker because of the trigger. Did they give you a number for your hcg?
> 
> AFM, tested again this morning with a FRER - :bfn: again. Why can't I be lucky enough to get an early result? I'm 10dpiui so I know I still have time, but the negative tests are getting me down. I have a beta scheduled for Thurs afternoon so I don't know if I'll test again before that or not.

Hi,
They told me 170 for my beta and 40 for my progesterone. I'm exactly 14dpiui. the nurse said those numbers were great. I hope they are, I know nothing about it!

CONGRATS ROUND2!!!

Azlissie... best of luck, it's still early!!


----------



## angieloo

Congrats Round!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Round2 & Frankie ~ against Congrats to the both of you! This is one blessed thread!

Update on me... Af has made it's arrival, not a day early or late, exactly on 16dpo just like last cycle. At least I know I'm consitent with my Luteal Phase. I'm crampings like crazy but after my nice warm :coffee: this morning, I'm starting to feel a little better from the cramps. 

I just called in my cycle day 1, so I'm waiting for their call back. This cycle might be a little different since I'm going to be given a higher dose of Clomid. So I'll keep you girls posted. 

I want to share something that I read last night. I'm reading a book called 'A Hope Deferred' it is a Christian couples guide to infertility. And I must say that it's an amazing book! There is a part that talks about the two week wait... "By the end of 11 days past ovulation, if you have not pregnant your body will hault producing progesterone. If you take your temperature, you will see a drop in temp starting at 12dpo..." My last two cycles have shown exactly this! Pretty cool huh? 

Also, the book gives an idea to have a JOYBOOK, a notebook that you keep by your bed side, Everynight you open the book and record every positive thing that happen during the past 24 hours, it keeps away the feelings of anger that over the cycle builds up. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle83

congrats Frankie and Round 2.


----------



## usamom

augustluvers said:


> Round2 & Frankie ~ against Congrats to the both of you! This is one blessed thread!
> 
> Update on me... Af has made it's arrival, not a day early or late, exactly on 16dpo just like last cycle. At least I know I'm consitent with my Luteal Phase. I'm crampings like crazy but after my nice warm :coffee: this morning, I'm starting to feel a little better from the cramps.
> 
> I just called in my cycle day 1, so I'm waiting for their call back. This cycle might be a little different since I'm going to be given a higher dose of Clomid. So I'll keep you girls posted.
> 
> I want to share something that I read last night. I'm reading a book called 'A Hope Deferred' it is a Christian couples guide to infertility. And I must say that it's an amazing book! There is a part that talks about the two week wait... "By the end of 11 days past ovulation, if you have not pregnant your body will hault producing progesterone. If you take your temperature, you will see a drop in temp starting at 12dpo..." My last two cycles have shown exactly this! Pretty cool huh?
> 
> Also, the book gives an idea to have a JOYBOOK, a notebook that you keep by your bed side, Everynight you open the book and record every positive thing that happen during the past 24 hours, it keeps away the feelings of anger that over the cycle builds up. :hugs:


August- thanks for sharing about the JOYBOOK idea... It's so hard to get overwhelmed with day to day life- that this can be helpful for anyone regardless of their situation! I think I might start doing this myself.

Round2- many congrats to you!! :happydance:

Frankie-- congrats! I was really hoping that was a BFP for you, but was so worried about getting too excited because of that second trigger that you took this month. :happydance:


----------



## twinkle83

Tomorrow going for my 2nd iui.Just got my LH surge and took the appointment for tomorow morning..Very Nervous this time.:wacko:
Yesterday we BD thinking that i will get my LH surge later this cycle.But 2day i got my surge.My husband have low sperm count 20mill,I dont know how much sperm we can have till tomorow:spermy:...Oh God im nervous..Want lots of baby dust.. :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

twinkle83 said:


> Tomorrow going for my 2nd iui.Just got my LH surge and took the appointment for tomorow morning..Very Nervous this time.:wacko:
> Yesterday we BD thinking that i will get my LH surge later this cycle.But 2day i got my surge.My husband have low sperm count 20mill,I dont know how much sperm we can have till tomorow:spermy:...Oh God im nervous..Want lots of baby dust.. :dust:

:dust::dust::dust


----------



## azlissie

Good luck with your IUI tomorrow, Twinkle! I'm sure everything will be just fine.


----------



## augustluvers

OMG, can people die from AF Cramps?!?! Because I swear I'll be the first :rofl::rofl:

FS called back, 150mg from cycle day 3-7 (50mg more than last month). I go in for my cycle day 12 ultrasound on Nov. 4th (Next Friday)... 

I have a question... what does your FS clinic/center do if your IUI falls on Sunday? Because I'm thinking that if IUI falls cd14 that's a sunday for me and my center is closed on Sunday.


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> OMG, can people die from AF Cramps?!?! Because I swear I'll be the first :rofl::rofl:
> 
> FS called back, 150mg from cycle day 3-7 (50mg more than last month). I go in for my cycle day 12 ultrasound on Nov. 4th (Next Friday)...
> 
> I have a question... what does your FS clinic/center do if your IUI falls on Sunday? Because I'm thinking that if IUI falls cd14 that's a sunday for me and my center is closed on Sunday.

Not sure August as our clinic is open 7 days a week almost year round. I think they shutdown for about 5 days around Christmas but beyond that they are open all the time. It is worth giving them a call to ask as you may not want to do any meds / IUI this cycle if you think there is a chance it could fall when they are not open.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

augustluvers said:


> OMG, can people die from AF Cramps?!?! Because I swear I'll be the first :rofl::rofl:
> 
> FS called back, 150mg from cycle day 3-7 (50mg more than last month). I go in for my cycle day 12 ultrasound on Nov. 4th (Next Friday)...
> 
> I have a question... what does your FS clinic/center do if your IUI falls on Sunday? Because I'm thinking that if IUI falls cd14 that's a sunday for me and my center is closed on Sunday.

Then I'll be #2. Mine were bad too! My clinic is not open on Sundays either so the do them on Saturday. Good luck! I'm going to call mine today too. It looks like we'll be IUI bodies again.


----------



## angieloo

augustluvers said:


> OMG, can people die from AF Cramps?!?! Because I swear I'll be the first :rofl::rofl:
> 
> FS called back, 150mg from cycle day 3-7 (50mg more than last month). I go in for my cycle day 12 ultrasound on Nov. 4th (Next Friday)...
> 
> I have a question... what does your FS clinic/center do if your IUI falls on Sunday? Because I'm thinking that if IUI falls cd14 that's a sunday for me and my center is closed on Sunday.

LOL!!! Mine were pretty bad a couple cycles ago. My clinic isn't open on sundays, but they have an oncall DR. If he isn't available I have to wait till Monday and I am guaranteed their first app of the day if that ever happens


----------



## angieloo

So I know we could all use laugh during the stresses of TTC so I hope you think this is as funny as I did or maybe TTC has just made me delirious.

I went to lunch with a few girl friend and told them we would be doing IUI and I explained the process. 
My first friend goes: oh so you'll know right away then? Ummm no :)
Then another friend goes no- it takes longer when you do that stuff... Umm wrong again
The first: well you should be able to tell right away since the spermies are getting right to the egg
Second: no, it makes you cycle longer, I read about it ( where I don't know):)
Third friend: do you guys know anything about your bodies?!?

I thought the misconceptions of assisted conception where pretty funny


----------



## angieloo

Duplicated on accident


----------



## Springy

angieloo said:


> So I know we could all use laugh during the stresses of TTC so I hope you think this is as funny as I did or maybe TTC has just made me delirious.
> 
> I went to lunch with a few girl friend and told them we would be doing IUI and I explained the process.
> My first friend goes: oh so you'll know right away then? Ummm no :)
> Then another friend goes no- it takes longer when you do that stuff... Umm wrong again
> The first: well you should be able to tell right away since the spermies are getting right to the egg
> Second: no, it makes you cycle longer, I read about it ( where I don't know):)
> Third friend: do you guys know anything about your bodies?!?
> 
> I thought the misconceptions of assisted conception where pretty funny

I particularly like it when I talk about ttc stuff with friends who HAVE kids and they have NO clue what I am talking about I use words like "luteal phase" or "OPK" and they stare at me like I have 6 heads! I just want to shake them and say "DO YOU KNOW HOW LUCKY YOU ARE!!?!?!?!"


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Springy said:


> angieloo said:
> 
> 
> So I know we could all use laugh during the stresses of TTC so I hope you think this is as funny as I did or maybe TTC has just made me delirious.
> 
> I went to lunch with a few girl friend and told them we would be doing IUI and I explained the process.
> My first friend goes: oh so you'll know right away then? Ummm no :)
> Then another friend goes no- it takes longer when you do that stuff... Umm wrong again
> The first: well you should be able to tell right away since the spermies are getting right to the egg
> Second: no, it makes you cycle longer, I read about it ( where I don't know):)
> Third friend: do you guys know anything about your bodies?!?
> 
> I thought the misconceptions of assisted conception where pretty funny
> 
> I particularly like it when I talk about ttc stuff with friends who HAVE kids and they have NO clue what I am talking about I use words like "luteal phase" or "OPK" and they stare at me like I have 6 heads! I just want to shake them and say "DO YOU KNOW HOW LUCKY YOU ARE!!?!?!?!"Click to expand...

I experience the same situation! During this whole ordeal I've learn so much about my body!!


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> angieloo said:
> 
> 
> So I know we could all use laugh during the stresses of TTC so I hope you think this is as funny as I did or maybe TTC has just made me delirious.
> 
> I went to lunch with a few girl friend and told them we would be doing IUI and I explained the process.
> My first friend goes: oh so you'll know right away then? Ummm no :)
> Then another friend goes no- it takes longer when you do that stuff... Umm wrong again
> The first: well you should be able to tell right away since the spermies are getting right to the egg
> Second: no, it makes you cycle longer, I read about it ( where I don't know):)
> Third friend: do you guys know anything about your bodies?!?
> 
> I thought the misconceptions of assisted conception where pretty funny
> 
> I particularly like it when I talk about ttc stuff with friends who HAVE kids and they have NO clue what I am talking about I use words like "luteal phase" or "OPK" and they stare at me like I have 6 heads! I just want to shake them and say "DO YOU KNOW HOW LUCKY YOU ARE!!?!?!?!"Click to expand...

:rofl:

Sometimes I want to shake them and laugh saying "You are so lucky! Don't you realize that?" but most of the time I just want to punch them because of how lucky they are... :rofl: That's the anger I'm working on! :blush::haha:


----------



## Round2

augustluvers said:


> Sometimes I want to shake them and laugh saying "You are so lucky! Don't you realize that?" but most of the time I just want to punch them because of how lucky they are... :rofl: That's the anger I'm working on! :blush::haha:

For me, it's the "I'm sorry this is happening to you, but awfully glad this will never happen to me" comments/looks. I feel like saying "ahem...miscarriage and infertility can happen to anyone at any time". I was one of those women and feel awful for being so naieve.

I have anger issues too!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

augustluvers said:


> OMG, can people die from AF Cramps?!?! Because I swear I'll be the first :rofl::rofl:
> 
> FS called back, 150mg from cycle day 3-7 (50mg more than last month). I go in for my cycle day 12 ultrasound on Nov. 4th (Next Friday)...
> 
> I have a question... what does your FS clinic/center do if your IUI falls on Sunday? Because I'm thinking that if IUI falls cd14 that's a sunday for me and my center is closed on Sunday.

Hi,
My RE center does do IUI's on Sunday. The hours were a little bit later, which was nice b/c we could sleep in. (Till 630 am, lol)
You sound like me... I did 100 mg of clomid for a while and then got pushed up to 150. Hopefully it will do the trick for you! Is there a plan in place for you to move onto injectibles if the clomid doesn't work this round? Fingers xd for you it will! For me we did 6 cycles on clomid, and I finally got my BFP on our first round of Follistim.


----------



## Snowbunny

angieloo said:


> So I know we could all use laugh during the stresses of TTC so I hope you think this is as funny as I did or maybe TTC has just made me delirious.
> 
> I went to lunch with a few girl friend and told them we would be doing IUI and I explained the process.
> My first friend goes: oh so you'll know right away then? Ummm no :)
> Then another friend goes no- it takes longer when you do that stuff... Umm wrong again
> The first: well you should be able to tell right away since the spermies are getting right to the egg
> Second: no, it makes you cycle longer, I read about it ( where I don't know):)
> Third friend: do you guys know anything about your bodies?!?
> 
> I thought the misconceptions of assisted conception where pretty funny

LMAO...that made me laugh...thanks! Oh how lucky they are not to know that stuff.


----------



## augustluvers

FrankieGirl16 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> OMG, can people die from AF Cramps?!?! Because I swear I'll be the first :rofl::rofl:
> 
> FS called back, 150mg from cycle day 3-7 (50mg more than last month). I go in for my cycle day 12 ultrasound on Nov. 4th (Next Friday)...
> 
> I have a question... what does your FS clinic/center do if your IUI falls on Sunday? Because I'm thinking that if IUI falls cd14 that's a sunday for me and my center is closed on Sunday.
> 
> Hi,
> My RE center does do IUI's on Sunday. The hours were a little bit later, which was nice b/c we could sleep in. (Till 630 am, lol)
> You sound like me... I did 100 mg of clomid for a while and then got pushed up to 150. Hopefully it will do the trick for you! Is there a plan in place for you to move onto injectibles if the clomid doesn't work this round? Fingers xd for you it will! For me we did 6 cycles on clomid, and I finally got my BFP on our first round of Follistim.Click to expand...

I was told at the start of IUI #1 that after 3 failed tries we would meet and discuss the next option. At my center they usually do 3 round of clomid and then 3 of injectables. 

Last month I took 100mg cd 3-7 and did not respons so from cd12-16 I took another 150mg daily. This month they started me right with the 150mg cd 3-7...

At my cd 12 ultrasound I will ask what will be the next if this cycle is a fail.


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning girls!

Just wanted to share the sweetness of my dear husband. We've been researching vitamins for men and women to aid in fertility treatments and of course Vitamin C is the big one. So this morning when I was getting ready to head out for work I saw my lunch bag on the dinning room table and when I opened it my lunch was packed for me! :cloud9: But the funny and sweet part was the two Tropicana Orange juices with a note that read:

"Filled with Vitamin C, which helps you, especially before, during, and after taking Clomid pills"

It was so cute and helpful to know that he does pay attention when I ramble about vitamins and medications. 

PS: I start my Clomid 150mg tomorrow, but like he said it helps to start getting that Vitamin C in now.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

How sweet of him! That is so cute! It makes a difference when you know they are listening to everything we say. 

I'll be right behind you on the meds! I'm starting 150 mg of Clomid on Thursday! This is the highest dose I've ever taken. Let's hope everything works out for all of us!!


----------



## twinkle83

Hi everyone..Just came from my 2nd iui..My husband's sperms drop this time to 5.5 mill in 1st iui it was 15 mill..I got lots of cramping while insemination..
Nervous dont know what will happen this time..:wacko:
Wants lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..Just came from my 2nd iui..My husband's sperms drop this time to 5.5 mill in 1st iui it was 15 mill..I got lots of cramping while insemination..
> Nervous dont know what will happen this time..:wacko:
> Wants lots of baby dust:dust:

For some reason I think lower numbers have been more successful lately!!!

I think it's because the sperm don't have to fight each other to get around!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

augustluvers said:


> : But the funny and sweet part was the two Tropicana Orange juices with a note that read:
> 
> "Filled with Vitamin C, which helps you, especially before, during, and after taking Clomid pills"
> 
> It was so cute and helpful to know that he does pay attention when I ramble about vitamins and medications.

Awwwww 2 points for the hubby!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angieloo

August: what a sweet husby you have! That is something that would definitely start your day off right:) so cute

Good luck twinkle! Lots of women- some on this group even have gotten the BFP with lower numbers. Wishing you lots of baby dust.


I am now 7DPO and I am still feeling crampy and sore and little twinges. I am also having crazy pregnancy dreams. Each night I either already have my beautiful daughter (same little blonde two year old cutie) or I am announcing my pregnancy to someone different. Very strange and I am so hopeful it means good things. Especially because starting yesterday I have been having waves of nausea, but that could be my DHA prenatal....

Only 7 more days till testing- hoping I can hold out that long.


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> twinkle83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone..Just came from my 2nd iui..My husband's sperms drop this time to 5.5 mill in 1st iui it was 15 mill..I got lots of cramping while insemination..
> Nervous dont know what will happen this time..:wacko:
> Wants lots of baby dust:dust:
> 
> For some reason I think lower numbers have been more successful lately!!!
> 
> I think it's because the sperm don't have to fight each other to get around!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lets hope so PCOS!! my DH's count was 2.2 million post wash this month compared to 7.5 million last month!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Round2

Well I somehow managed to get knocked up with only 6 million spermies this month, so it can happen.

Speaking of which, my HCG came back at [email protected] DPO. I think that's an okay number, but the nurse said it was a little low.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..Just came from my 2nd iui..My husband's sperms drop this time to 5.5 mill in 1st iui it was 15 mill..I got lots of cramping while insemination..
> Nervous dont know what will happen this time..:wacko:
> Wants lots of baby dust:dust:

Good luck! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

augustluvers said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> OMG, can people die from AF Cramps?!?! Because I swear I'll be the first :rofl::rofl:
> 
> FS called back, 150mg from cycle day 3-7 (50mg more than last month). I go in for my cycle day 12 ultrasound on Nov. 4th (Next Friday)...
> 
> I have a question... what does your FS clinic/center do if your IUI falls on Sunday? Because I'm thinking that if IUI falls cd14 that's a sunday for me and my center is closed on Sunday.
> 
> Hi,
> My RE center does do IUI's on Sunday. The hours were a little bit later, which was nice b/c we could sleep in. (Till 630 am, lol)
> You sound like me... I did 100 mg of clomid for a while and then got pushed up to 150. Hopefully it will do the trick for you! Is there a plan in place for you to move onto injectibles if the clomid doesn't work this round? Fingers xd for you it will! For me we did 6 cycles on clomid, and I finally got my BFP on our first round of Follistim.Click to expand...
> 
> I was told at the start of IUI #1 that after 3 failed tries we would meet and discuss the next option. At my center they usually do 3 round of clomid and then 3 of injectables.
> 
> Last month I took 100mg cd 3-7 and did not respons so from cd12-16 I took another 150mg daily. This month they started me right with the 150mg cd 3-7...
> 
> At my cd 12 ultrasound I will ask what will be the next if this cycle is a fail.Click to expand...

Well hopefully this will be the cycle for you! I had to do 6 cycles of clomid b/c my husband was working away. They said they wouldn't be able to tell me an approximate date of when I'd be ovulating as easily as they could with the clomid. Then we were on vacation so I couldn't bring the injectable meds with me. Hopefully this lil bean sticks! In my next time around, if I need to go through this again, I'm asking to skip the clomid altogether. Good luck to you!! 

I had my 2nd beta today and my number went from 170 to 308. The nurse said at this point they are looking for it to increase at least 66 percent and I think mine increased 81 percent. I'm so excited but nervous too!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Round2 said:


> Well I somehow managed to get knocked up with only 6 million spermies this month, so it can happen.
> 
> Speaking of which, my HCG came back at [email protected] DPO. I think that's an okay number, but the nurse said it was a little low.

These numbers are nervewracking! I hate that I don't know what to expect. I asked the nurse to explain it to me. She told me at this point they're looking for it to increase by at least 66 percent. Do you have to go again two days later for bloodwork? I went Sunday and again today. Fingers xd that everything works out for you :) (and me too!) My sister has been preggo 3 times and she said these numbers do crazy things!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

augustluvers said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Just wanted to share the sweetness of my dear husband. We've been researching vitamins for men and women to aid in fertility treatments and of course Vitamin C is the big one. So this morning when I was getting ready to head out for work I saw my lunch bag on the dinning room table and when I opened it my lunch was packed for me! :cloud9: But the funny and sweet part was the two Tropicana Orange juices with a note that read:
> 
> "Filled with Vitamin C, which helps you, especially before, during, and after taking Clomid pills"
> 
> It was so cute and helpful to know that he does pay attention when I ramble about vitamins and medications.
> 
> PS: I start my Clomid 150mg tomorrow, but like he said it helps to start getting that Vitamin C in now.

Ur husband is the sweetest man alive! My husband is wonderful in many ways, but that just shows him right up!


----------



## azlissie

Frankie, your numbers sound great!! When do you go for your first scan?

And Round2, I'm sure your numbers are fine also. It's still really early.

August, sounds like you've got a pretty awesome OH! I would love to have someone that supportive around.

AFM, tested this morning and it was another bfn. I'm feeling like I'm out this round - it just seems like I should be getting a positive test by 12dpiui. I was so sure last night that it had worked because I was totally starving and still felt hungry right after eating, but then the neg test this morning just crushed all hope. I don't know what I'm going to do after this, because my RE suggested moving to IVF and I'm just not sure how I can afford it.

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## Snowbunny

Here's some dust Twinkle :dust:

August - what a sweetheart 

Angie - hang in there! I find the last week the hardest, but some people find it easier.

Hey to EOE!


----------



## AngiLara68

Round2 - Last year when I got pg. I tested at 13 dpiui and got my BFP. Beta that very same day ....my HCG was only 64. My RE said they like it to be above 50 at that stage....but I have seen lower numbers turn out just fine.


AFM - 10 dpIUI.......going nuts. I am praying that the signs of overstimulation I felt the night before my IUI and the day of my IUI are a good sign. I am taking 100mg Clomid. BUT we arent triggering or monitoring. The clinic is too far away. I was in excruiciating pain the night before my IUI (the day of my LH surge). I felt like my ovaries and uterus were going to explode! It made me sick to my stomach and I just lay curled up on the couch. I hope I had many follies :) The morning of my IUI, the pain was still there but not as bad and faded by the end of the day.

Any ideas????


----------



## twinkle83

AngiLara68 said:


> Round2 - Last year when I got pg. I tested at 13 dpiui and got my BFP. Beta that very same day ....my HCG was only 64. My RE said they like it to be above 50 at that stage....but I have seen lower numbers turn out just fine.
> 
> 
> AFM - 10 dpIUI.......going nuts. I am praying that the signs of overstimulation I felt the night before my IUI and the day of my IUI are a good sign. I am taking 100mg Clomid. BUT we arent triggering or monitoring. The clinic is too far away. I was in excruiciating pain the night before my IUI (the day of my LH surge). I felt like my ovaries and uterus were going to explode! It made me sick to my stomach and I just lay curled up on the couch. I hope I had many follies :) The morning of my IUI, the pain was still there but not as bad and faded by the end of the day.
> 
> Any ideas????

Same thing happen with me this time..The day i got Lh surge had bad pain in my abdominal area totally bloated and next day(iui day) it faded by the noon..This time even doc poked me so many times while insemination had lots of cramping while my iui, had little spotting after it..Today 2nd day of iui totally fine,no pain nothing..This time my husband sperm count was 5.5mill post wash n even its my first cycle in 50mg clomid so im nervous what will happen this time:wacko:

Angilara lots of goodluck this time:thumbup:.Hope so we both get BFP this time:dust:


----------



## Springy

Good Morning Ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE. 

Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)

AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good morning,

Springy I totally understand how you feel. In a way I feel the same way. I feel my body is totally out of wack with all of these infertility drugs! It's funny when you want the witch to stay away she comes out of no where and when you want her to show she takes her sweet time. I'm praying this is your cycle you deserve it! We all deserve it!


----------



## Springy

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Springy I totally understand how you feel. In a way I feel the same way. I feel my body is totally out of wack with all of these infertility drugs! It's funny when you want the witch to stay away she comes out of no where and when you want her to show she takes her sweet time. I'm praying this is your cycle you deserve it! We all deserve it!

I agree - there is not ONE woman on this site who doesn't deserve to have a BFP!!! I guess some of ours just take longer than others to arrive SIGH .....


----------



## augustluvers

Springy ~ I get like that all the time. It's really hard even here on this thread with all the bfp's especially the ones that happen on the first try, and here we are waiting and waiting... it sucks, it really does, but I'm glad that you took some days to refocus and come back to us :hugs: I missed you :hugs: I pray that your cd3 check goes great! 

AFM ~ Thank you for all the kind words about my husband... I truly hit a gold pot with him. Right now he's soo excited about a date night that he is planning for this Friday because he read in "A Hope Deferred" that sometimes planning date nights or just getting out on the days that we should have :sex: it can relax the couple and put us in the mood, so that we don't feel it's a must to have :sex: :wacko: :cloud9: I love him! 

I'm already done with my period! It's crazy, just two heavy/medium days and now nothing! Just a little bit of spotting when I wipe, but nothing else! :happydance:

I also start my clomid today. I'm not 100% sure what time I want to take it. Either at 5:15pm when I'm having dinner or later when I'm getting ready for bed. All that matters is that I remember to actually take them every day. 

I also had a dream last night that when I when in for my cd 12 ultrasound and blood work... the blook work came back positive for pregnancy! hahaha could you imagine that? I would die! lol


----------



## LittleBird

Springy said:


> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.

Springy, I felt the exact same way. Before going to the FS, I had problems staying pregnant, but every cycle we tried to get pregnant, we were successful. I thought I was one of those super-fertile women. So, imagine my surprise when it took 6 months for us to conceive after starting treatments. To be fair, we had a couple of cycles in there where we tried on our own, because of travel or funds or whatever reason. And those cycles didn't work, either! So I don't know if it was the fertility meds and hormones, or if it was the fact that my body was making changes that coincided with the decision to go to the FS. I actually said something to her about it -- jokingly, of course. But DH and I were talking about when we'd be ready to give up.

You're right, everyone deserves their BFP and it seems like the people on this thread try for longer and work harder -- I mean, look at Mandy's poor belly! I hope yours is right around the corner. I'm sorry it's been a frustrating journey for you, and I hope it happens this cycle! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Glad to hear your AF finally came Springy!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.
> 
> Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)
> 
> AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.

Oh my goodness ... I couldn't have said it better myself!!! We have done a lot of waiting eh???? Happy CD3 scan coming up!! :thumbup: Our cycles will be VERY close!!!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.
> 
> Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)
> 
> AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.
> 
> Oh my goodness ... I couldn't have said it better myself!!! We have done a lot of waiting eh???? Happy CD3 scan coming up!! :thumbup: Our cycles will be VERY close!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Mandy - its been a long emotional 39 days from the start of AF last month. REALLY hoping and praying that this is the last time I have to go through assisted conception! And YAY to our cycles being close - I will need a buddy to keep me mentally strong through this TWW after what happened with my last one!!!!!!!!


----------



## angieloo

:hugs: Springy 
I think we all have these times of frustration and they come and go at different times for all of us. 

Good luck on your scan! I will think lots of positive thoughts for you this cycle!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.
> 
> Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)
> 
> AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Yay for AF! Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle :)


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.
> 
> Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)
> 
> AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Yay for AF! Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle :)Click to expand...

When is your first scan??? Do we know if there are twinkies yet????


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> When is your first scan??? Do we know if there are twinkies yet????

It's on Nov 8th, feels like that date will never get here!! But judging by how sick I feel I am pretty sure everything is OK so far :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/winter/t118055.gif9 days till Frozen Embryo Transferhttps://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/winter/t118055.gif

Oh man, this is it ... I'm REALLY getting nervous now!


----------



## Touch the Sky

how exciting PCOSmom! can't wait to follow your progress :)


----------



## AngiLara68

*PCOSMomToOne *- How exciting.... Good Luck :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> When is your first scan??? Do we know if there are twinkies yet????
> 
> It's on Nov 8th, feels like that date will never get here!! But judging by how sick I feel I am pretty sure everything is OK so far :)Click to expand...

Holy cow ... a whole nother 13 days! Wowzer ... my FS does u/s at 6 weeks ... how are you handling the wait ... argh!


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.
> 
> Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)
> 
> AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.

Oh Springy - we totally get it and are just happy that you're back! Happy the witch showed up!

After today's visit for my day 3 scan I'm ready to move on to IVF. My left arm is scarred from the bw so I'm ready to increase my odds if this cycle doesn't work out. They've kept me on 37.5 units of gonal-f - there better be more than one follie this time.

PCOS - really excited for you.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.
> 
> Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)
> 
> AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.
> 
> Oh Springy - we totally get it and are just happy that you're back! Happy the witch showed up!
> 
> After today's visit for my day 3 scan I'm ready to move on to IVF. My left arm is scarred from the bw so I'm ready to increase my odds if this cycle doesn't work out. They've kept me on 37.5 units of gonal-f - there better be more than one follie this time.
> 
> PCOS - really excited for you.Click to expand...

ggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!! I guess you did not have Jen or the new girl for your bloodwork? that sucks Mary....did you do a patient survey? when I went for my 3 cycle follow-up appt with Dr.Karnis, they gave me a survey to complete on my overall satisfaction with the clinic and a various depts like the lab technicians, ultrasound team, etc etc, so when it came to the bloodwork team, I praised Jen and totally put down the other girl....I think her name is Laurie???

I am 10 DPO today and I am determined to not test until I am late! I have ICs but I can't find them.....I packed them away for Portugal since I was expecting to test on vacation but I can't remember where I unpacked them!:dohh::dohh: I have no symptoms....I am slightly constipated :blush: and I have had a sore throat last couple of days but today I have been kinda sniffly...hope I am not getting a cold! I have been drinking lots of juices and water 

Carolyn....so happy AF finally showed! I was really hoping you did not have an annovulatory cycle...when I had one of those, my cycle was 60 days long!! was going nuts!!!

Mary...I have a silly question...when you go for your CD3 scan, is AF still lingering for you? I am just wondering if the scan is messy...next month I start injectables and will need a CD3 scan instead of CD10....wondering if AF gets in the way...usually CD3, AF is still there for me....sorry told ya it was silly :blush:


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> the witch showed up!
> 
> ggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!! I guess you did not have Jen or the new girl for your bloodwork? that sucks Mary....did you do a patient survey? when I went for my 3 cycle follow-up appt with Dr.Karnis, they gave me a survey to complete on my overall satisfaction with the clinic and a various depts like the lab technicians, ultrasound team, etc etc, so when it came to the bloodwork team, I praised Jen and totally put down the other girl....I think her name is Laurie???
> 
> I am 10 DPO today and I am determined to not test until I am late! I have ICs but I can't find them.....I packed them away for Portugal since I was expecting to test on vacation but I can't remember where I unpacked them!:dohh::dohh: I have no symptoms....I am slightly constipated :blush: and I have had a sore throat last couple of days but today I have been kinda sniffly...hope I am not getting a cold! I have been drinking lots of juices and water
> 
> Carolyn....so happy AF finally showed! I was really hoping you did not have an annovulatory cycle...when I had one of those, my cycle was 60 days long!! was going nuts!!!
> 
> Mary...I have a silly question...when you go for your CD3 scan, is AF still lingering for you? I am just wondering if the scan is messy...next month I start injectables and will need a CD3 scan instead of CD10....wondering if AF gets in the way...usually CD3, AF is still there for me....sorry told ya it was silly :blush:
> 
> Hey there! The girl who did the bw today was okay, but because they have only ever taken it out of one arm it's a mess. As good as Jen was with the needle I really bled every time she took my blood. I did fill out a survey and let them know that my hubby felt the special door the guys go through was quite conspicuous and he was really embarrassed.
> 
> As for your totally not silly question :winkwink: I have never had a messy scan - my AF is really short so by day three I can get away with a really thin pad. They do put a pad on the bed/table just in case. You will go in with a full bladder do the external us then go to the bathroom (remove tampon if necessary) and do your internal us. No question is silly on here.:hugs:
> 
> I had to laugh today when my sister was telling me how embarrassed she was talking to her doctor about AF because she has low iron. If she only knew what we discuss on a regular bases - ha ha!
> 
> Buuutttt, you won't have to worry about it because this is your month! I'm going for the positive thinking approach.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## angieloo

PCOS mom: I hope these last few days fly by! Very exciting time :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

angieloo said:


> PCOS mom: I hope these last few days fly by! Very exciting time :)

Thank you :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

Kissyface ~ I had the same question!!! :blush: I haven't had to get one done yet but I just wanted to kinda see how other's had experienced it. But had no way of asking! lol

PCOS ~ OMG... so exciting. the time is near my dear... I can't wait to follow your progress... :hugs:

AFM ~ I'm super duper sore from my first 4mile run/walk yesterday! I don't know what got into me to even agree to meet my friends at the track last night. They almost killed me... on the bright side we got to talking about healthy foods and I'm secretly looking forward to the track tonight! :haha::blush: 

I started my Clomid 150mg last night... nothing to report yet, I'm just anxiously waiting for next Friday.. my cd 12 scan.

How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/winter/t118055.gif9 days till Frozen Embryo Transferhttps://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/winter/t118055.gif
> 
> Oh man, this is it ... I'm REALLY getting nervous now!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm PRAYING SO HARD for you that this is it and your frosties result in your BFP. IT HAS TO!!!! Have you decided how many to put back?? 



Snowbunny said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.
> 
> Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)
> 
> AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.
> 
> Oh Springy - we totally get it and are just happy that you're back! Happy the witch showed up!
> 
> After today's visit for my day 3 scan I'm ready to move on to IVF. My left arm is scarred from the bw so I'm ready to increase my odds if this cycle doesn't work out. They've kept me on 37.5 units of gonal-f - there better be more than one follie this time.
> 
> PCOS - really excited for you.Click to expand...

This is my last IUI cycle to before moving to IVF. They are using 75 IU Gonal F this month in hopes to not overstimulate me like last month! I am hoping for THREE good follicles and a normal estrogen level :)

SUCKS about your blood work ladies! There are about 4 women at ISIS who do the blood work and 3 of the 4 are amazing. One is REALLY REALLY good and never seems to have any issue finding my minuscule veins!! Do you guys find that some of the ultra sound tech's are better than others too???

We are quite close together this month! YAY for a cycle buddy!!!!!!



kissyfacelala said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days work has been INSANE and I have to admit that I have been very frustrated with my body. Prior to seeking advice from an RE for our infertility I ovulated on my own every month, had regular periods (anywhere from 28 to 30 days) however, since I started the drugs last year at this time I don't appear to ovulate on my own, my periods are totally wonky (last month on a stimulated cycle only 23 days this month on an natural cycle 39 days!) so I have been struggling with the fact that I feel like the treatments are actually making my situation worse than it was when I went to seek help from the RE.
> 
> Needless to say it was difficult for me to come on and read about BFPs and women in mid cycle undergoing treatments, ladies entering the tww etc. when all I wanted to do is scream "WHY ME?! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN?!" Now I'm out of my funk and have had a few days to stew and be grouchy on my own! So I'm back :)
> 
> AF showed up this AM - FINALLY so my CD3 scan is set up for Friday morning. PRAYING this is my last cycle of treatment! If the IUI doesn't work this month I'm headed to IVF in the new year.
> 
> Oh Springy - we totally get it and are just happy that you're back! Happy the witch showed up!
> 
> After today's visit for my day 3 scan I'm ready to move on to IVF. My left arm is scarred from the bw so I'm ready to increase my odds if this cycle doesn't work out. They've kept me on 37.5 units of gonal-f - there better be more than one follie this time.
> 
> PCOS - really excited for you.Click to expand...
> 
> ggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!! I guess you did not have Jen or the new girl for your bloodwork? that sucks Mary....did you do a patient survey? when I went for my 3 cycle follow-up appt with Dr.Karnis, they gave me a survey to complete on my overall satisfaction with the clinic and a various depts like the lab technicians, ultrasound team, etc etc, so when it came to the bloodwork team, I praised Jen and totally put down the other girl....I think her name is Laurie???
> 
> I am 10 DPO today and I am determined to not test until I am late! I have ICs but I can't find them.....I packed them away for Portugal since I was expecting to test on vacation but I can't remember where I unpacked them!:dohh::dohh: I have no symptoms....I am slightly constipated :blush: and I have had a sore throat last couple of days but today I have been kinda sniffly...hope I am not getting a cold! I have been drinking lots of juices and water
> 
> Carolyn....so happy AF finally showed! I was really hoping you did not have an annovulatory cycle...when I had one of those, my cycle was 60 days long!! was going nuts!!!
> 
> Mary...I have a silly question...when you go for your CD3 scan, is AF still lingering for you? I am just wondering if the scan is messy...next month I start injectables and will need a CD3 scan instead of CD10....wondering if AF gets in the way...usually CD3, AF is still there for me....sorry told ya it was silly :blush:Click to expand...

I have CD 3 scans every month and they aren't any more "messy" than normal scans. I am always more uptight about them because I think about how gross it is but I try to just relax and hope that it is over quickly. Like Mary said, they will put down an extra "pad" thing and they are used to it - they do CD3 scans everyday for women so its not like you're going in with something unusual that they are not used to. Just don't think about it and try to relax. Its interesting that even on clomid they didn't have you doing a CD3 scan. Regardless of the drugs used our clinic does a baseline CD3 scan to look for cysts and to check the hormone levels. FINGERS crossed you don't need an injectable cycle!!!!!



angieloo said:


> PCOS mom: I hope these last few days fly by! Very exciting time :)

I agree with Angieloo - I hope this last week FLIES BY for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Kissyface ~ I had the same question!!! :blush: I haven't had to get one done yet but I just wanted to kinda see how other's had experienced it. But had no way of asking! lol
> 
> PCOS ~ OMG... so exciting. the time is near my dear... I can't wait to follow your progress... :hugs:
> 
> AFM ~ I'm super duper sore from my first 4mile run/walk yesterday! I don't know what got into me to even agree to meet my friends at the track last night. They almost killed me... on the bright side we got to talking about healthy foods and I'm secretly looking forward to the track tonight! :haha::blush:
> 
> I started my Clomid 150mg last night... nothing to report yet, I'm just anxiously waiting for next Friday.. my cd 12 scan.
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies doing?

Good morning!!!! YAY to you for running / walking the 4 miles. I have forced myself to get back out running and I do feel SO much better when I am running or doing my spin classes. I have only about a week to 10 days left for running / spinning as I have decided that I won't be doing any of that during my TWW this time. I know its crazy, I have exercised before and KNOW deep down that going for a run won't hinder implantation but this time around I am being EXTRA cautious after my IUI. I also know that after my IUI this month I am going home to veg on the couch and not going back to work! I'm doing everything and anything possible to be as relaxed as I can.


----------



## twinkle83

PCOS so excited for u..Lots of good luck.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Snowbunny said:


> As for your totally not silly question :winkwink: I have never had a messy scan - my AF is really short so by day three I can get away with a really thin pad. They do put a pad on the bed/table just in case. You will go in with a full bladder do the external us then go to the bathroom (remove tampon if necessary) and do your internal us. No question is silly on here.:hugs:

your clinic does internal AND external? what do they look at on external? my clinic only does internal. i've only ever had an external u/s when they were doing the transfer. 

CD3 scans aren't bad.. i was grossed out the first time but it's so quick and i realized they deal with this stuff everyday. my flow is usually pretty light that day anyway.


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> As for your totally not silly question :winkwink: I have never had a messy scan - my AF is really short so by day three I can get away with a really thin pad. They do put a pad on the bed/table just in case. You will go in with a full bladder do the external us then go to the bathroom (remove tampon if necessary) and do your internal us. No question is silly on here.:hugs:
> 
> your clinic does internal AND external? what do they look at on external? my clinic only does internal. i've only ever had an external u/s when they were doing the transfer.
> 
> CD3 scans aren't bad.. i was grossed out the first time but it's so quick and i realized they deal with this stuff everyday. my flow is usually pretty light that day anyway.Click to expand...

We do external once every 3 months or 4 months with a full bladder. They do it to look at any structure issues with uterus I think ... but never really asked why but it isn't an every month scan for me.

UGGHH frustrated - I had my plan all in place - IVF information night 17th Nov and then my IVF consult on the 25th. Just got a message from the clinic that they have to reschedule my appointment on the 25th! I don't like change ;)


----------



## Touch the Sky

how late is the reschedule?


----------



## angieloo

Grrrr! So mad at myself- POAS this morning at 9DPO and it was BFN. I still have lots of hope for this cycle, I just wish I hadn't of done that to myself- I knew as I was doing it this would be too early to tell. Testing again Sat or Sun at 11 or 12 DPO for more accuracy


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> how late is the reschedule?

PHEW not that long! They could have taken us earlier but DH had sales meetings that day so couldn't go. Original appointment was the 25th new appointment Monday 28th :) PHEW!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

perfect springy! :)


----------



## augustluvers

I don't know about you ladies, but every time I go into Amazon they show the recently viewed items or suggest things I may want to buy and today everytime I go in there are pregnancy test!!!! And I was soooo tempted to click and buy them! But I resisted :happydance::happydance: I'm really aiming at not testing this cycle until I know that I'm late. :D


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> When is your first scan??? Do we know if there are twinkies yet????
> 
> It's on Nov 8th, feels like that date will never get here!! But judging by how sick I feel I am pretty sure everything is OK so far :)Click to expand...
> 
> Holy cow ... a whole nother 13 days! Wowzer ... my FS does u/s at 6 weeks ... how are you handling the wait ... argh!Click to expand...

Not handling it very well, all I can do is worry :nope: This morning I woke up with some spotting, it totally freaked me out! I called the emergency line and they told me to take the day off work and come in tomorrow morning for a check up. Maybe they will do a scan then? Really hoping everything is OK.
Can't believe your FET is almost here! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Harvest2009 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> When is your first scan??? Do we know if there are twinkies yet????
> 
> It's on Nov 8th, feels like that date will never get here!! But judging by how sick I feel I am pretty sure everything is OK so far :)Click to expand...
> 
> Holy cow ... a whole nother 13 days! Wowzer ... my FS does u/s at 6 weeks ... how are you handling the wait ... argh!Click to expand...
> 
> Not handling it very well, all I can do is worry :nope: This morning I woke up with some spotting, it totally freaked me out! I called the emergency line and they told me to take the day off work and come in tomorrow morning for a check up. Maybe they will do a scan then? Really hoping everything is OK.
> Can't believe your FET is almost here! How exciting :happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I pray that all turns out well sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> When is your first scan??? Do we know if there are twinkies yet????
> 
> It's on Nov 8th, feels like that date will never get here!! But judging by how sick I feel I am pretty sure everything is OK so far :)Click to expand...
> 
> Holy cow ... a whole nother 13 days! Wowzer ... my FS does u/s at 6 weeks ... how are you handling the wait ... argh!Click to expand...
> 
> Not handling it very well, all I can do is worry :nope: This morning I woke up with some spotting, it totally freaked me out! I called the emergency line and they told me to take the day off work and come in tomorrow morning for a check up. Maybe they will do a scan then? Really hoping everything is OK.
> Can't believe your FET is almost here! How exciting :happydance:Click to expand...

Harvest I am PRAYING for you!!! Both my sister and one of my best friends spotted throughout their first trimester it can be VERY normal so try try try not to stress about it, I know easier said than done, and think positive thoughts. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

Touch the Sky said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> As for your totally not silly question :winkwink: I have never had a messy scan - my AF is really short so by day three I can get away with a really thin pad. They do put a pad on the bed/table just in case. You will go in with a full bladder do the external us then go to the bathroom (remove tampon if necessary) and do your internal us. No question is silly on here.:hugs:
> 
> your clinic does internal AND external? what do they look at on external? my clinic only does internal. i've only ever had an external u/s when they were doing the transfer.
> 
> CD3 scans aren't bad.. i was grossed out the first time but it's so quick and i realized they deal with this stuff everyday. my flow is usually pretty light that day anyway.Click to expand...


Hmmm...never really asked what the external was for. I guess it is their typical protocol for day 3 on injectibles. I thought that was how they checked for cysts. I guess I should ask...he he.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls!

Have been beyond swamped at work (we are talking 12-15 hour days) so have been MIA. It's going to be nice to put the money away for all the FS treatements we have to pay out of pocket as we will soon be looking at injectible cycles which will cost me $2,200 (with meds) out of pocket EACH CYCLE but I worry that all this stress isn't helping my fertility any. On the plus side I'm 7dpiui today and have barely given the 2ww a thought!!! (or course given the odd circumstances of this cycle I've already counted myself out).

Actually got up early so I can read through and get properly caught up. Forgive me if some of its OLD!

August-Of all the things I've been reading/doing I didn't hear much about vitamin C. How much are you taking...what is it supposed to do? Totally cute that your hubs packed your lunch!!!! (and remembered the fertility stuff!!) :cloud9: Do you know yet what you are planning for date night or is he surprising you?

twinkle83-:dust: I agree with PCOS-it seems like the lower counts are doing awesome and not having any problem. My FS keeps saying how great it is that my dh has a high count (he has 350+/- mil in a normal sample and has had 127-164 mil post wash depending on abstinence) and even though NOTHING has been found wrong with either one of us THREE years of TTC and 2 years of NTNP =NO PREGNANCY. I swear his sperm just must be mushing into each other in there and thats all. I think next cycle I will force him to get rid of it about every 6 hours until IUI!

Angieloo-:dust: to you too! I had cramps and pregnancy dreams last cycle too! I had cramps the ENTIRE time. Sometimes they were like ov pains, sometimes like AF and sometimes things I'd never felt before. I also had a BFP dream. Those actually suck-I woke up thinking it was real for a second and then was wide awake and had to test at 4am just to get a bfn. :cry: Sorry about the bfn....of course I'm going to say its early! I tested ALL last cycle and made myself absolutely miserable every day from 8dpo....I can't do it again!!!

Harvest & Touch & Frankie & Round 2: How is feeling to finally be pg? This is my favorite question! Frankie-when you did your back to back IUIs when did you trigger and at what hours did you IUI? My dr. says that statistically speaking the odds don't improve any for back to back but he says he'll do it if I want. I don't care about statistics-how can it not improve? If our Clomid cycles fail I want to do just want you did!!
Harvest-Sending you tons of sticky vibes. One of my dear BNB friends had spotting through her entire pregnancy except for the last few weeks and she is due in 2 weeks! It really scared her. Also just remembering that another BNB friend went to the emergency room for bleeding when she was about as far along as you were. She was terrified it was another MC and guess what? Not only healthy and sticky but TWINSIES! That was sure a surprise for her! And she's due any minute too! :hugs:

Springy-I hope your cycle evens out and you get your bfp soon. I can totally relate with how hard this is-I have been trying for almost 3 years for #1 and will be 36 next month and nobody can find anything wrong with DH or I that would be causing us to never be pg. And we CANT move on to IVF so if these IUI's don't work, well I will never me a mom. It made me almost lose my mind last cycle with a bfn. I cried and cried and cried. It's not fair.

PCOS-wishing you good luck and dust for your transfer!!!!! Did you say how many they were putting back?

Good luck and :dust: to everyone else who's close to testing! Sorry for the girls I've forgotten.

Oh ya-progesterone draw for me today.


----------



## twinkle83

Thanks Titi..lots of :dust: to u ...


----------



## twinkle83

Harvest just relax and be positive.These things are very normal in pregnancy


----------



## Touch the Sky

Titi - feels very unreal. i don't have any crazy symptoms, the worst thing is the fatigue and occasional MS. i feel fairly normal, and i still look normal, and everything around me is normal... so it's really hard to believe! lol. but i'm very very happy!! good luck to you this cycle!

harvest - don't worry! i had some spotting once, although mine was very short lived and due to constipation. spotting is totally normal. but the silver lining to your worrying is that hopefully they give you an early scan! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Happy Friday Ladies!!! So glad its the weekend. This week has been insane at work so I am looking forward to the weekend and getting some relaxing in.

Had my CD3 scan today, everything looks totally normal so the overstimulation didn't cause any cysts which is good and unless I hear from them this afternoon about an elevated estrogen I will start my drugs tonight :) Yay to injecting myself daily again!! Really hoping to avoid OHSS this time around and get the right number of follicles to get my BFP!


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> Happy Friday Ladies!!! So glad its the weekend. This week has been insane at work so I am looking forward to the weekend and getting some relaxing in.
> 
> Had my CD3 scan today, everything looks totally normal so the overstimulation didn't cause any cysts which is good and unless I hear from them this afternoon about an elevated estrogen I will start my drugs tonight :) Yay to injecting myself daily again!! Really hoping to avoid OHSS this time around and get the right number of follicles to get my BFP!

:yipee: So happy for you Springy!!! 

I too have been swamped at work and sooo looking forward to the weekend! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Happy Friday Ladies!!! So glad its the weekend. This week has been insane at work so I am looking forward to the weekend and getting some relaxing in.
> 
> Had my CD3 scan today, everything looks totally normal so the overstimulation didn't cause any cysts which is good and unless I hear from them this afternoon about an elevated estrogen I will start my drugs tonight :) Yay to injecting myself daily again!! Really hoping to avoid OHSS this time around and get the right number of follicles to get my BFP!

https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-142.gif YAY no cysts! https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-142.gif


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Ladies!!! So glad its the weekend. This week has been insane at work so I am looking forward to the weekend and getting some relaxing in.
> 
> Had my CD3 scan today, everything looks totally normal so the overstimulation didn't cause any cysts which is good and unless I hear from them this afternoon about an elevated estrogen I will start my drugs tonight :) Yay to injecting myself daily again!! Really hoping to avoid OHSS this time around and get the right number of follicles to get my BFP!
> 
> https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-142.gif YAY no cysts! https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-142.gifClick to expand...

Thanks :) I was REALLY worried about developing them after the fiasco of OHSS that I went through in September and the LONG cycle this month! T-7 days right?????? Do you have a scan this weekend to confirm things? :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Happy Friday Ladies!!! So glad its the weekend. This week has been insane at work so I am looking forward to the weekend and getting some relaxing in.
> 
> Had my CD3 scan today, everything looks totally normal so the overstimulation didn't cause any cysts which is good and unless I hear from them this afternoon about an elevated estrogen I will start my drugs tonight :) Yay to injecting myself daily again!! Really hoping to avoid OHSS this time around and get the right number of follicles to get my BFP!

:dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks so much for all the nice thoughts ladies! I saw the Dr this morning and she said that the spotting was nothing to worry about and everything looked fine. She is keeping me on bed rest until monday. We even saw one of the heartbeats :) That's right-ONE OF!!! TWINS IT IS, OMG I can't believe it :baby::baby:. How the heck are 2 babies gonna fit in there let alone, get out, YIKES! It is taking me some time to adjust but we are totally double blessed. They must have been having a 2 for 1 sale at the Drs office that day :haha: OMG still in shock but on :cloud9:
Great news on the ultrasound springy :)
Enjoy the weekend ladies I will be rooting you all on from the couch :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Springy, I'm glad there were no cysts from before! Yay for a good start to the cycle!

Harvest, I am so excited that you're having twins! I hope you have some good reading material set aside for the weekend of bedrest. After Monday, are you OK to get up and around again?


----------



## Touch the Sky

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

congrats harvest!!!!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

LittleBird said:


> Springy, I'm glad there were no cysts from before! Yay for a good start to the cycle!
> 
> Harvest, I am so excited that you're having twins! I hope you have some good reading material set aside for the weekend of bedrest. After Monday, are you OK to get up and around again?

Thanks, yup I am reading some pregnancy books and watching some trash tv. As well as eating for 3 it seems, I'm starving all the time :haha: 
how are you doing? have a scan yet or is it coming up?


----------



## LittleBird

Harvest2009 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Springy, I'm glad there were no cysts from before! Yay for a good start to the cycle!
> 
> Harvest, I am so excited that you're having twins! I hope you have some good reading material set aside for the weekend of bedrest. After Monday, are you OK to get up and around again?
> 
> Thanks, yup I am reading some pregnancy books and watching some trash tv. As well as eating for 3 it seems, I'm starving all the time :haha:
> how are you doing? have a scan yet or is it coming up?Click to expand...

Sounds like a perfect weekend to me!

You know, I've been hungry a lot, too. My scan is Tuesday morning, so I'm just hanging out. I can't wait! I think things are going well, because I'm feeling pretty sick. At least the weekend is here, and it should fly by. Then Halloween. Tuesday will be here soon!


----------



## Harvest2009

LittleBird said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Springy, I'm glad there were no cysts from before! Yay for a good start to the cycle!
> 
> Harvest, I am so excited that you're having twins! I hope you have some good reading material set aside for the weekend of bedrest. After Monday, are you OK to get up and around again?
> 
> Thanks, yup I am reading some pregnancy books and watching some trash tv. As well as eating for 3 it seems, I'm starving all the time :haha:
> how are you doing? have a scan yet or is it coming up?Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a perfect weekend to me!
> 
> You know, I've been hungry a lot, too. My scan is Tuesday morning, so I'm just hanging out. I can't wait! I think things are going well, because I'm feeling pretty sick. At least the weekend is here, and it should fly by. Then Halloween. Tuesday will be here soon!Click to expand...

good luck on Tuesday :) Keeping FX for you!

Touch how are you feeling?


----------



## angieloo

Oh my gosh Harvest- that is such amazing news!!! Congratulations!!! 

Springy: so glad you scan went well:) I will think lots of happy thoughts for you:)

As for me- POAS this morning (10DPO) and BFN again. Really hoping it's just too early to tell. I just feel pregnant... Hopefully not just wishful thinking.
I had a MAJOR meltdown yesterday- ended up crying on the floor- not pretty I can assure you. Started feeling like this might never happen for me- no first days of school, no Sat mornin pancakes, etc. We can't do IVF or adoption and we only have enough for 8 donations so each cycle means so much.
Anyhoo- today I am feeling much more together and like it's going to work out

I guess we all have to have those emotional moments... 

:)


----------



## Titi

angieloo-I'm with you hun-so hoping for your bfp...it certainly could be WAY too soon. we can't do other options either so it's succussful IUIs or I'm a weird dog lady :cry: I'm 7dpiui and feel out....but just waiting.


----------



## usamom

Harvest- yeaa! I'm so happy for you!!

Angieloo-- hang in there!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP! What kind of tests do you have? With my last cycle- I was a POASA! Those ICs never showed positive and I KNEW.. So I left work in the middle of the day and got a FRER test and it showed a very clear BFP.. Maybe try one in a couple of days if you've still got that "feeling"... I ended up saying my ICs must have been a bad batch.. I never did show my BFP on those and finally ran out at about 20 days piui!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

All these IVF BFP's are making me feel a little more optimistic today ... wish they were FET cycles though! ;)


----------



## angieloo

Thanks Titi! Hoping we are on the BFP train together- a lot of women who have no symptoms at all end up BFP- hope it is you this time!!

Thanks USAmom- I am using the first response now. I have read that after implantation it can take a couple day for HCG to enter you urine so that is what I'm praying for.

Testing again Sunday at 12DPO


----------



## Touch the Sky

pcos- i've seen several ivf successes on fet's! :) an embryo is an embryo :happydance:

harvest - i've been feeling pretty good. always just exhausted which is frustrating. i've had some bouts of MS, but i found that if i just keep eating then MS isn't so bad. it's easy to keep eating too cuz i'm ALWAYS hungry!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> pcos- i've seen several ivf successes on fet's! :) an embryo is an embryo :happydance:
> 
> harvest - i've been feeling pretty good. always just exhausted which is frustrating. i've had some bouts of MS, but i found that if i just keep eating then MS isn't so bad. it's easy to keep eating too cuz i'm ALWAYS hungry!

Hey is that a new u/s pic????? If so, I wanna see more!!!!:winkwink: I love living vicariously through other peeps :haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Springy yay for no cysts!:yipee::yipee: I'm glad it's Friday too!

Harvest - :happydance: :happydance: It's going to be wonderful. DH has twins from his previous marriage and they are a hand full but I love them to pieces. I'm so excited for you! :oneofeach:

LittleByrd - soon it will be Tuesday! I'm sure the weekend will fly by!

Angieloo - It might be too early to test! Don't give up hun!


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> pcos- i've seen several ivf successes on fet's! :) an embryo is an embryo :happydance:
> 
> harvest - i've been feeling pretty good. always just exhausted which is frustrating. i've had some bouts of MS, but i found that if i just keep eating then MS isn't so bad. it's easy to keep eating too cuz i'm ALWAYS hungry!
> 
> Hey is that a new u/s pic????? If so, I wanna see more!!!!:winkwink: I love living vicariously through other peeps :haha:Click to expand...

YES! do you see the head and arms and legs? i couldn't believe how much my little bean grew. i have other pictures at home, but this was the best one. my next u/s is in a little over a week, which will also be my last appt with the RE. then i'm off in the world of OB's!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> pcos- i've seen several ivf successes on fet's! :) an embryo is an embryo :happydance:
> 
> harvest - i've been feeling pretty good. always just exhausted which is frustrating. i've had some bouts of MS, but i found that if i just keep eating then MS isn't so bad. it's easy to keep eating too cuz i'm ALWAYS hungry!
> 
> Hey is that a new u/s pic????? If so, I wanna see more!!!!:winkwink: I love living vicariously through other peeps :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! do you see the head and arms and legs? i couldn't believe how much my little bean grew. i have other pictures at home, but this was the best one. my next u/s is in a little over a week, which will also be my last appt with the RE. then i'm off in the world of OB's!Click to expand...

I totally see the arms and legs :happydance: Awwwwwwww how sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> pcos- i've seen several ivf successes on fet's! :) an embryo is an embryo :happydance:
> 
> harvest - i've been feeling pretty good. always just exhausted which is frustrating. i've had some bouts of MS, but i found that if i just keep eating then MS isn't so bad. it's easy to keep eating too cuz i'm ALWAYS hungry!

Glad to hear you are feeling pretty good! Love the new pic of the bean! so cute!!! I too am always hungry and all i want is carbs! at this rate i will be 300lbs in no time :haha:


----------



## Snowbunny

Yay Springy - no cysts! Injection time!

Harvest - twins!!! I knew it. congrats.

Angie - fx'd

Touch -love the pic

PCOS - I agree with Touch - an embie is an embie

All the IVF success is very promising.

Hey to EOE!


----------



## Touch the Sky

me too harvest! carbs and chocolate... i'm doomed!!! lol


----------



## azlissie

Hello everyone! Harvest, I am so happy for you! That is very exciting.

Good luck with your FET, PCOS! I'm sure it will work for you.

AFM, just got my beta results and it's another negative. I can't believe my 3rd try didn't work - I'm so disappointed. My RE thinks I should move to IVF but that's a pretty big financial strain, especially since I'm doing all of this on my own. I just don't know what to do - I honestly never thought it would be this hard.

I won't be doing anything else for several months, so it's been nice chatting with you all and I wish everyone a lot of luck and :dust: I hope you're all gone by the time I come back next May!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thank you azlissie! I can honestly say I have been in your position. We definitely do not have the funds to be doing IVF. We worked VERY hard to get all of our 2 cars paid off and credit card debt wiped out. We were debt free last year, unfortunately we took out loans against our cars to pay for this IVF and my credit card is near maxed out. We have put about $35,000 of our own money into fertility treatment and we do not have a baby in our arms or in the oven. I guess that's where my huge fear sits...if this doesn't work, we are in debt and empty handed. PLUS I don't have anywhere else to pull money from. So this is it! Maybe u could try another IUI?!


----------



## angieloo

azlissie: I will miss hearing from you! I hope you will get that BFP as soon as possible!

Thanks for all your kind words and encouragement


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> me too harvest! carbs and chocolate... i'm doomed!!! lol

Hey Harvest & Touch,

I haven't been on here for months but just wanted to say congratulations to you both! :happydance: How exciting for you both!!

Take care and I hope all goes well with your pregnancies xxx


----------



## twinkle83

Congrats Harvest so happy for u:happydance::happydance:
Springy lots of goodluck:thumbup:
Little Bird lots of luck for ur scan:flower:
Titi and angie all the best:dust:
Touch baby pic is so cute:happydance:
Azlissie will miss u dear

Today Im 4dpiui having twingy pain on my sides.Till yesterday I was totally fine.Hopeso everything is fine


----------



## twinkle83

Today is 4dpiui for me and having really bad cramping and had little spotting when i wipped i am really nervous and pretty early for implantation..:wacko:


----------



## Titi

wow twinkle has that ever happened before? How was the insem.? Was it difficult? I mean-it could be bleeding from that, sometimes it takes a while to make it out of your uterus and down the tubes? But it does sound a little late for that and a little early for implantation-but neither are out of the realm of possibility! Lets hope for IB. Do you temp?

In my almost 3 years of ttc I've never once had any sort of blood/spotting anything in the 2ww.......maybe it's a good sign!


----------



## twinkle83

This time isemination was little crampy and had spotted whole day.Then 2 and 3dpiui no cramps and no spotting..Today(4dpiui)Lots of cramps and little tiny spotting only once.This thing never happened with me before.Hope so its a good sign finger crossed.
I never temp.


----------



## angieloo

Twinkle it does sound a little early for implantation, but everyone is so different it could be? :) hoping it is!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

From ovulation to conception.....

https://www.gardenoffertility.com/reprofemale.shtml
 



Attached Files:







conception.gif
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Thanks so much for all the nice thoughts ladies! I saw the Dr this morning and she said that the spotting was nothing to worry about and everything looked fine. She is keeping me on bed rest until monday. We even saw one of the heartbeats :) That's right-ONE OF!!! TWINS IT IS, OMG I can't believe it :baby::baby:. How the heck are 2 babies gonna fit in there let alone, get out, YIKES! It is taking me some time to adjust but we are totally double blessed. They must have been having a 2 for 1 sale at the Drs office that day :haha: OMG still in shock but on :cloud9:
> Great news on the ultrasound springy :)
> Enjoy the weekend ladies I will be rooting you all on from the couch :hugs:

Harvest that is AMAZING news!!!! I just knew from your beta results that it had, just HAD, to be twinkies!!!  :hugs:



Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> pcos- i've seen several ivf successes on fet's! :) an embryo is an embryo :happydance:
> 
> harvest - i've been feeling pretty good. always just exhausted which is frustrating. i've had some bouts of MS, but i found that if i just keep eating then MS isn't so bad. it's easy to keep eating too cuz i'm ALWAYS hungry!
> 
> Hey is that a new u/s pic????? If so, I wanna see more!!!!:winkwink: I love living vicariously through other peeps :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! do you see the head and arms and legs? i couldn't believe how much my little bean grew. i have other pictures at home, but this was the best one. my next u/s is in a little over a week, which will also be my last appt with the RE. then i'm off in the world of OB's!Click to expand...

TOTALLY see the beans arms, legs and head!!! SO amazing!!! :hugs: Hopefully your bouts of MS are short and don't get worse.



dizzikel said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> me too harvest! carbs and chocolate... i'm doomed!!! lol
> 
> Hey Harvest & Touch,
> 
> I haven't been on here for months but just wanted to say congratulations to you both! :happydance: How exciting for you both!!
> 
> Take care and I hope all goes well with your pregnancies xxxClick to expand...


Kel - we've missed you!!!

PCOS - less than a week!!!! 

Angieloo - hang in there, lots don't get that BFP till after 12 days so you're not out yet.

Alizzie - IVF is a huge financial investment but the success rates are so much higher and if children are what you really want it might be worth the investment next year. Wishing you all the best with your journey!

Twinkle - With my first IUI I had really bad cramping and with my second IUI I had spotting for the first 3 days. Try and relax and not obsess - I know easier said than done ;) If only I could listen to my own advice!!!


----------



## angieloo

PCOSMomToOne said:


> From ovulation to conception.....
> 
> https://www.gardenoffertility.com/reprofemale.shtml

I love this. Funny you posted this now because I have looked at a similar photo on google a couple dozen times in the last two weeks:)


----------



## twinkle83

Thanx Titi, Angie,Pcos and springy. Even i think so it wouldnt be implantation spotting as its too early.. Today 5dpiui im totally fine..


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> me too harvest! carbs and chocolate... i'm doomed!!! lol
> 
> Hey Harvest & Touch,
> 
> I haven't been on here for months but just wanted to say congratulations to you both! :happydance: How exciting for you both!!
> 
> Take care and I hope all goes well with your pregnancies xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Dizzi!!! How are you? It has been ages, what is new? Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Thanks everyone for all the congrats :) I must admit I haven't slept since I found out it was twins...Scared is not a strong enough word.
Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend and all your cycles are going well!
Twinkle-hope those twinges are a good sign!
PCOS-isn't the big day on Friday? Can't wait to hear how it goes, FX!!!
Azlisse-so sorry for your BFN :hugs: Hang in there, I hope your journey can continue soon
Angieloo-hope your test looks good today, FX!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> PCOS-isn't the big day on Friday? Can't wait to hear how it goes, FX!!!

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gifYES! Friday is the BIG day!!https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gif

I just completed my very first PIO injection! I am so proud of myself!! I sunk a 1.5 inch needle into my tooshy with my right hand. I looked like a pretzel but I did it!!! I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> PCOS-isn't the big day on Friday? Can't wait to hear how it goes, FX!!!
> 
> https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gifYES! Friday is the BIG day!!https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gif
> 
> I just completed my very first PIO injection! I am so proud of myself!! I sunk a 1.5 inch needle into my tooshy with my right hand. I looked like a pretzel but I did it!!! I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

OMG!!! first of all... you go girl... and second... that's scary! lol I'm afraid of needles, don't think I could give one to myself. Esp a 1.5 in one! lol

YAY!!! For Friday!


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> PCOS-isn't the big day on Friday? Can't wait to hear how it goes, FX!!!
> 
> https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gifYES! Friday is the BIG day!!https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gif
> 
> I just completed my very first PIO injection! I am so proud of myself!! I sunk a 1.5 inch needle into my tooshy with my right hand. I looked like a pretzel but I did it!!! I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

wow!! you are very brave! way to go!! best of luck on Friday! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> PCOS-isn't the big day on Friday? Can't wait to hear how it goes, FX!!!
> 
> https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gifYES! Friday is the BIG day!!https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gif
> 
> I just completed my very first PIO injection! I am so proud of myself!! I sunk a 1.5 inch needle into my tooshy with my right hand. I looked like a pretzel but I did it!!! I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> wow!! you are very brave! way to go!! best of luck on Friday! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I agree - SO FRIGGIN proud of you!!! There is NO way I could do it ... I have to psych myself up and take deep breath's to do my Gonal F injection!!!!! NO way I would be doing an IM one myself!!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> PCOS-isn't the big day on Friday? Can't wait to hear how it goes, FX!!!
> 
> https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gifYES! Friday is the BIG day!!https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/yes/t2768.gif
> 
> I just completed my very first PIO injection! I am so proud of myself!! I sunk a 1.5 inch needle into my tooshy with my right hand. I looked like a pretzel but I did it!!! I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

awesome pcos!! so proud of you!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thank you girls SO MUCH! Seriously, from the bottom of my heart ... you made my day with all the responses!! 

Springy--It's really amazing what you can do in the time of desperation! I want to show the world what I am capable of when I want something this bad :)


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Everyone :hi:

How is everyone today? 

AFM...

I've been taking my temperature and jotting them down... but not charting. However, I have noticed something different! The last two months my temperture up until ovulation is crazy! Literally dropping or rising by 5 or more degrees everyday, but this month (I'm on cd8 today)... it's different. In fact I've had the same tempterature the past four days! My temp is nice and low, when could possibly mean that maybe I'm doing something right this month. :shrug:

Other than that, I'm done with the Clomid. And thank the heavens for that because it seems that everydose I gagged, and the pill burns my throat. IDK... it's so weird but I'm happy that's over!


----------



## angieloo

Holy cow PCOS - I never could have done what you did- you are one brave chica!

August: happy you have a baseline and have finish clomid- I haven't been on it, but I have heard it is really gross to take :hugs: fingers crossed this is the month.

Well I took a break and no POAS yesterday, but I did today (12DPO and two days before AF) and the faintest of faint lines- yup lineS!!! I called my DH in the bathroom to verify.
The start of a BFP I hope and hope and hope!!!


----------



## twinkle83

Hi everyone..I dont know what is happenning to me..May be im reacting bad to clomid..4dpiui severe cramping and little spotting:cry:..5dpiui severe cramping like my ovaries are busting cant sleep properly from pain:cry:..Today I am 6dpiui little cramps but not too bad..may be clomid have overstimulated my follicles and now ther are hurting


----------



## twinkle83

angieloo said:


> Holy cow PCOS - I never could have done what you did- you are one brave chica!
> 
> August: happy you have a baseline and have finish clomid- I haven't been on it, but I have heard it is really gross to take :hugs: fingers crossed this is the month.
> 
> Well I took a break and no POAS yesterday, but I did today (12DPO and two days before AF) and the faintest of faint lines- yup lineS!!! I called my DH in the bathroom to verify.
> The start of a BFP I hope and hope and hope!!!

OMG Im so happy for you Angiee..lots of:dust:..


----------



## Springy

angieloo said:


> Holy cow PCOS - I never could have done what you did- you are one brave chica!
> 
> August: happy you have a baseline and have finish clomid- I haven't been on it, but I have heard it is really gross to take :hugs: fingers crossed this is the month.
> 
> Well I took a break and no POAS yesterday, but I did today (12DPO and two days before AF) and the faintest of faint lines- yup lineS!!! I called my DH in the bathroom to verify.
> The start of a BFP I hope and hope and hope!!!

OMG that is AMAZING!!! Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that this is your BFP!!!!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:



twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..I dont know what is happenning to me..May be im reacting bad to clomid..4dpiui severe cramping and little spotting:cry:..5dpiui severe cramping like my ovaries are busting cant sleep properly from pain:cry:..Today I am 6dpiui little cramps but not too bad..may be clomid have overstimulated my follicles and now ther are hurting

Twinkle - not sure what is going on, but if I was you I would perhaps place a call into your clinic and see if you can get in touch with the doctor. How many follicles did you have with clomid?


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning Everyone :hi:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> AFM...
> 
> I've been taking my temperature and jotting them down... but not charting. However, I have noticed something different! The last two months my temperture up until ovulation is crazy! Literally dropping or rising by 5 or more degrees everyday, but this month (I'm on cd8 today)... it's different. In fact I've had the same tempterature the past four days! My temp is nice and low, when could possibly mean that maybe I'm doing something right this month. :shrug:
> 
> Other than that, I'm done with the Clomid. And thank the heavens for that because it seems that everydose I gagged, and the pill burns my throat. IDK... it's so weird but I'm happy that's over!

Not sure what to make of the temperature change this month, are you more relaxed this month maybe??

I was never a temperature taker so can't really give you any insight - sorry chickie! :winkwink:


----------



## twinkle83

Springy i dont know how many follicles i had as i didnt went for scanning..Today feeling pretty better than yesterday so not planning to call doc but if i cramp more today than definately going to call doc..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

angieloo said:


> Well I took a break and no POAS yesterday, but I did today (12DPO and two days before AF) and the faintest of faint lines- yup lineS!!! I called my DH in the bathroom to verify.
> The start of a BFP I hope and hope and hope!!!

This is it!!!!!!! Keep those darker lines coming!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..I dont know what is happenning to me..May be im reacting bad to clomid..4dpiui severe cramping and little spotting:cry:..5dpiui severe cramping like my ovaries are busting cant sleep properly from pain:cry:..Today I am 6dpiui little cramps but not too bad..may be clomid have overstimulated my follicles and now ther are hurting

Sounds like an ovarian cyst to me. I have had them a lot, and that's exactly how I would describe the pain. When they rupture its the most intense pain and you can spot with cysts!


----------



## augustluvers

angieloo said:


> Holy cow PCOS - I never could have done what you did- you are one brave chica!
> 
> August: happy you have a baseline and have finish clomid- I haven't been on it, but I have heard it is really gross to take :hugs: fingers crossed this is the month.
> 
> Well I took a break and no POAS yesterday, but I did today (12DPO and two days before AF) and the faintest of faint lines- yup lineS!!! I called my DH in the bathroom to verify.
> The start of a BFP I hope and hope and hope!!!

OMG :happydance: I hope, I hope that this is it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

OMG angie! So lucky!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle83

PCOSMomToOne said:


> twinkle83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone..I dont know what is happenning to me..May be im reacting bad to clomid..4dpiui severe cramping and little spotting:cry:..5dpiui severe cramping like my ovaries are busting cant sleep properly from pain:cry:..Today I am 6dpiui little cramps but not too bad..may be clomid have overstimulated my follicles and now ther are hurting
> 
> Sounds like an ovarian cyst to me. I have had them a lot, and that's exactly how I would describe the pain. When they rupture its the most intense pain and you can spot with cysts!Click to expand...

Thanx PCOS ..Does it will affect conception or implantation:wacko:..Now i am totally tensed..


----------



## angieloo

Thank you ladies so much. Your support means so much! I'll test again tomorrow and then the next day I'm sure. Dr's apt at the end of the week


----------



## Titi

don't know why I tested, argh, but bfn here 11dpiui and temp drop too so failed IUI #2.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congratulations Angieloo! :happydance:

Titi don't give up! It's not over until the witch shows up.


----------



## Snowbunny

angie - sounds very promising, fx'd

PCOS - wow, not only did you stick yourself with a big honkin needle, but you also twisted into a pretzel to get it done! Way to go! 

twinkle - call the clinic. Like a lot of have said before - that's what we pay the admin fee for.

Titi - hang in there, it's still early

AFM - went for my day 8 monitoring today and I am very disappointed to say the least. I only have one follicle and it is already at 19. So, I may be getting triggered tomorrow. I was really hoping for more follicles because I know only having one doesn't give us the greatest of odds. So bummed out.


----------



## Titi

Snowbunny-that's exactly what happened to me on cd5 at my BASELINE US last month. That's why I'm sure the bfn was good-one unmedicated folly.... : ( It was a tough choice for me to decide whether to go ahead with IUI but I was hoping that if our problem had something to do with hostile cm or something one folly wouldn't make a difference. Keep us posted hun-lots of bfps with one follie!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Cysts will not affect pregnancy ... in fact Corpus Luteum cyst is normal in pregnancy.


----------



## angieloo

Titi I tested neg 10DP and had a lower temp. Don't lose hope dear!


----------



## Springy

I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?

They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....


----------



## Springy

angieloo said:


> Titi I tested neg 10DP and had a lower temp. Don't lose hope dear!

How was the test this AM????


----------



## twinkle83

Springy and snowbunny lots of good luck this time..
AFM- Today im 7dpiui having fever n sore throat..really feeling pathetic..having lots of ginger tea..:coffee:


----------



## augustluvers

Oh my dears, there is so much bumming going around and of course all that I can offer is great amounts of virtual hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Springy ~ all you need is that one follicle to be the one :hugs: but I do pray and decree that uping your dose of meds will help you out. When are you going for another check? :hugs:

Ang ~ How did the testing turn out this morning???? I want to know already!!!! :happydance: :haha:

Titi ~ I'm so sorry your feeling out, but like the girls have said, you aren't out just yet. :hugs:

PCOS ~ Friday is near my dear... I bet you're super duper excited and anxious for that day to come. 

AFM... Friday is my cycle day 12 ultrasound and I feel like it's taking forever to come! I'm a little nervous about when the IUI will take place. If they do it on Saturday then I have a problem because my husband will have to produce his 'sample' at the center because it's an hour away from home. He'll never be able to do it. It will surely be an experience. lol but wil my luck I'll probably be getting my IUI done some time Monday or Tuesday.... so excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

twinkle83 said:


> Springy and snowbunny lots of good luck this time..
> AFM- Today im 7dpiui having fever n sore throat..really feeling pathetic..having lots of ginger tea..:coffee:

aww... I hope you start feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Oh my dears, there is so much bumming going around and of course all that I can offer is great amounts of virtual hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Springy ~ all you need is that one follicle to be the one :hugs: but I do pray and decree that uping your dose of meds will help you out. When are you going for another check? :hugs:
> 
> Ang ~ How did the testing turn out this morning???? I want to know already!!!! :happydance: :haha:
> 
> Titi ~ I'm so sorry your feeling out, but like the girls have said, you aren't out just yet. :hugs:
> 
> PCOS ~ Friday is near my dear... I bet you're super duper excited and anxious for that day to come.
> 
> AFM... Friday is my cycle day 12 ultrasound and I feel like it's taking forever to come! I'm a little nervous about when the IUI will take place. If they do it on Saturday then I have a problem because my husband will have to produce his 'sample' at the center because it's an hour away from home. He'll never be able to do it. It will surely be an experience. lol but wil my luck I'll probably be getting my IUI done some time Monday or Tuesday.... so excited!!!!!!!!

I'm back everyday until the IUI / trigger shot is given. If we have only one follicle I don't think I will pay the $400 to have the IUI, we'll trigger and then try naturally on our own. If we have >1 follicle we will do the IUI. I probably have another 3 or 4 days on meds as the one follicle I did have was only 1.0.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy, you never know what may happen in those last few days! In my last 2 cycles, i had a huge push of growth in the very last days. You just never know, keep the faith!! lots of luck to you girl :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Springy, you never know what may happen in those last few days! In my last 2 cycles, i had a huge push of growth in the very last days. You just never know, keep the faith!! lots of luck to you girl :hugs: :hugs:

I know ... and maybe I will end up in the next 3 or 4 days with another couple but at this point it was looking pretty bleak :( I just wanted to move to IVF to avoid all of this up and down with the IUI which I feel is a waste at this point in time.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Good luck Springy ... Drink LOADS of water ... it ALWAYS made a huge difference in my follicle growth!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....

Hey Springy - I'm in the same boat - only one damn follicle. I was triggered today (day 9) and we'll still go through with the IUI tomorrow - just in case our problem is related to hostile cm or something like that. 

Hope the 100 IU's help out.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....

Are you using Gonal? I can't remember.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....
> 
> Are you using Gonal? I can't remember.Click to expand...

Yep Gonal F, which is the same thing I used in September. In September I was on 150IU from CD 3 to CD 6 and then at my CD 7 scan they had me drop to 112.5 and did two days at that and then another day at 75IU. That yielded 5 large follicles and 2 smaller ones, all of which released and they told me that there were actually closer to 12 follicles in total. The doctor's answer to me this morning was "are you stressed this month?" and then followed it up with "well every cycle is different!" Really, that's all you can say to me??!?!?! My response to the "are you stressed?" was "NO but I will be now!!!"

This month they dropped me to 75IU for CD3 to CD6 and today at my CD7 scan it was literally only the one .... Tonight I'm using 100 IU and I am really really hoping that between today and the next 3 days I can get at least another couple to pop up!

I'm drinking about 3 1/2 L of water a day ..... not sure how much more I could drink. I'm already headed to the washroom every 15 min.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....
> 
> Are you using Gonal? I can't remember.Click to expand...




Snowbunny said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....
> 
> Hey Springy - I'm in the same boat - only one damn follicle. I was triggered today (day 9) and we'll still go through with the IUI tomorrow - just in case our problem is related to hostile cm or something like that.
> 
> Hope the 100 IU's help out.Click to expand...

It SUCKS ... I am SO upset by the situation. The only thing I do have going for me is that it is only about 1.0 so I am HOPING that I have time for others to develop!!!


----------



## Titi

angieloo said:


> Titi I tested neg 10DP and had a lower temp. Don't lose hope dear!

thank you so much-do you have a link to your chart? I'd love to peak!


----------



## LittleBird

Springy -- I'm so sorry! That's frustrating. The first cycle I did injections, I was on 50IU of Follistim and had 4 follicles. The next cycle, they upped me to 75IU and I had only 2 follies. Both times I was on the same Femara dose. It makes absolutely no sense. :hugs:

I hope things will take a turn in the next few days of injecting. A lot can happen during that time. I took Mandy's recommendation of drinking extra water both times, so see if that helps.

angieloo -- We're all hoping you got a darker BFP today! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LittleBird

Ladies, 1st scan today showed twins. Two little hearts beating along. They're measuring big -- 7w0d rather than 6w4d. And they're about the same size, which hopefully means that they're both doing well. I know it's a lot of good news, and I'm trying to stay positive, but my BFF was pregnant with twins twice and lost one. So I've gotten myself a little worked up about it. Please let these little ones make it! I already love them!


----------



## twinkle83

wow littlebird so happy for you..:happydance:


----------



## angieloo

August; my DH would have a terrible time at that too!! He gets so uncomfortable and embarrassed:) so cute. I am the one with my legs over my head and a person playing around to get us pregnant :)lol

Titi- I am sorry to report I don't chart online- I have one on my wall by my bed and I'm not too regular about it:(

Springy: I agree with PCOS lots and lots of water always seems to bring miracles in the last few days:) hope you get so mega growth asap!

Littlebird: yayayayayay!!!!!! Twinies will be so amazing!!! So happy for you


For me: tested again and it was still pretty faint. I am supposed to start tomorrow and today is 14DPO. Hoping for darker tomorrow. The tests look almost identical from the yesterday- should I be worried? Hoping everything is perfect down there!
Side note- I feel like puking constantly and mmy boobs are on fire- keeping these as positive signs :)

Again, cannot thank you ladies enough for the support!


----------



## Springy

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, 1st scan today showed twins. Two little hearts beating along. They're measuring big -- 7w0d rather than 6w4d. And they're about the same size, which hopefully means that they're both doing well. I know it's a lot of good news, and I'm trying to stay positive, but my BFF was pregnant with twins twice and lost one. So I've gotten myself a little worked up about it. Please let these little ones make it! I already love them!

That is amazing LittleBird!!!! I'll be praying that the little BEANS are nice and sticky!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

angieloo -- I think the first faint ones are sometimes hard to distinguish, but the numbers are doubling every couple of days so it gets darker pretty fast. I really hope it becomes a dark BFP! Those symptoms sound great. I hope everything is happening perfectly down there, too!


----------



## Snowbunny

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, 1st scan today showed twins. Two little hearts beating along. They're measuring big -- 7w0d rather than 6w4d. And they're about the same size, which hopefully means that they're both doing well. I know it's a lot of good news, and I'm trying to stay positive, but my BFF was pregnant with twins twice and lost one. So I've gotten myself a little worked up about it. Please let these little ones make it! I already love them!

Twins - how exciting!


----------



## Snowbunny

Angie - hoping that line gets super dark! I can't remember - are you going for a beta tomorrow?


----------



## angieloo

Thanks snowbunny and little bird. Since I'm out of town the dr said I could do a beta test at a local place or wait for the ultra sound. I opted to wait- crazy me :):) I'll probably be looney tunes for waiting by then


----------



## kissyfacelala

so AF showed this morning...have my CD3 scan on thursday and start with Gonal-F....so worried about the injections....

my plan is one more IUI this month and then Dec and then if nothing....take a break and consult for IVF in the spring...

this is so frustrating...and so heart breaking....I feel so depressed....


----------



## augustluvers

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, 1st scan today showed twins. Two little hearts beating along. They're measuring big -- 7w0d rather than 6w4d. And they're about the same size, which hopefully means that they're both doing well. I know it's a lot of good news, and I'm trying to stay positive, but my BFF was pregnant with twins twice and lost one. So I've gotten myself a little worked up about it. Please let these little ones make it! I already love them!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOW... That's so awesome... it's a double blessing :hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> so AF showed this morning...have my CD3 scan on thursday and start with Gonal-F....so worried about the injections....
> 
> my plan is one more IUI this month and then Dec and then if nothing....take a break and consult for IVF in the spring...
> 
> this is so frustrating...and so heart breaking....I feel so depressed....

Sorry Monica :hugs: 

Don't worry about the injections. I have my husband do most of mine, but I have had to do some myself and the are easy peasy. I promise. The needle is so small you won't even feel it.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> so AF showed this morning...have my CD3 scan on thursday and start with Gonal-F....so worried about the injections....
> 
> my plan is one more IUI this month and then Dec and then if nothing....take a break and consult for IVF in the spring...
> 
> this is so frustrating...and so heart breaking....I feel so depressed....
> 
> Sorry Monica :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry about the injections. I have my husband do most of mine, but I have had to do some myself and the are easy peasy. I promise. The needle is so small you won't even feel it.Click to expand...

I hope so Mary and I really hope I respond well and that DH's count is good! at this point I do not think it is me anymore...as I responded well to the Clomid and my cycles have been so good! hope I do not jinx it!

so your IUI is tomorrow? good luck!! this will be our month!!! all you need is one follie and one spermy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, 1st scan today showed twins. Two little hearts beating along. They're measuring big -- 7w0d rather than 6w4d. And they're about the same size, which hopefully means that they're both doing well. I know it's a lot of good news, and I'm trying to stay positive, but my BFF was pregnant with twins twice and lost one. So I've gotten myself a little worked up about it. Please let these little ones make it! I already love them!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

I just really felt in my heart to share a quote with you all...

_*"Patience is not the ability to wait, it is the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting..." (Unknown)*_

I have found this quote very helpful the past week. And every time a negative feeling comes to me or a negative thought I quickly quote this quote. I know it's hard... I myself had a major breakdown two weeks ago, but a positive attitude will take you a long way...

:hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

augustluvers said:


> I just really felt in my heart to share a quote with you all...
> 
> _*"Patience is not the ability to wait, it is the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting..." (Unknown)*_
> 
> I have found this quote very helpful the past week. And every time a negative feeling comes to me or a negative thought I quickly quote this quote. I know it's hard... I myself had a major breakdown two weeks ago, but a positive attitude will take you a long way...
> 
> :hugs:

thank-you August....I needed that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

kissyfacelala said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> I just really felt in my heart to share a quote with you all...
> 
> _*"Patience is not the ability to wait, it is the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting..." (Unknown)*_
> 
> I have found this quote very helpful the past week. And every time a negative feeling comes to me or a negative thought I quickly quote this quote. I know it's hard... I myself had a major breakdown two weeks ago, but a positive attitude will take you a long way...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> thank-you August....I needed that :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You are very welcomed Kissyface :hugs: That's what we are here for, to encourage one another :hugs:

I'm sorry that the witch got you, but I pray that this month be the lucky one for you. I too am afraid of giving myself needles


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> so AF showed this morning...have my CD3 scan on thursday and start with Gonal-F....so worried about the injections....
> 
> my plan is one more IUI this month and then Dec and then if nothing....take a break and consult for IVF in the spring...
> 
> this is so frustrating...and so heart breaking....I feel so depressed....
> 
> Sorry Monica :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry about the injections. I have my husband do most of mine, but I have had to do some myself and the are easy peasy. I promise. The needle is so small you won't even feel it.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so Mary and I really hope I respond well and that DH's count is good! at this point I do not think it is me anymore...as I responded well to the Clomid and my cycles have been so good! hope I do not jinx it!
> 
> so your IUI is tomorrow? good luck!! this will be our month!!! all you need is one follie and one spermy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Honestly the Gonal F needles are SO easy! I have done every injection myself and I was a person before this who refused to go get regular blood work done or get the flu shot because I hate needles so much! You will NOT feel them at all :) Hang in there Monica!! Your BFP is right around the corner.



augustluvers said:


> I just really felt in my heart to share a quote with you all...
> 
> _*"Patience is not the ability to wait, it is the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting..." (Unknown)*_
> 
> I have found this quote very helpful the past week. And every time a negative feeling comes to me or a negative thought I quickly quote this quote. I know it's hard... I myself had a major breakdown two weeks ago, but a positive attitude will take you a long way...
> 
> :hugs:




kissyfacelala said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> I just really felt in my heart to share a quote with you all...
> 
> _*"Patience is not the ability to wait, it is the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting..." (Unknown)*_
> 
> I have found this quote very helpful the past week. And every time a negative feeling comes to me or a negative thought I quickly quote this quote. I know it's hard... I myself had a major breakdown two weeks ago, but a positive attitude will take you a long way...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> thank-you August....I needed that :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

WOW I needed that quote .... I think I need to put it on my forehead and look at it every time I go to the washroom and look in the mirror!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## angieloo

August- what a beautifully appropriate quote for us all- so true.


POAS this afternoon and BFP on a digital!!!!!! I can't believe it and I probably won't be able to for a few days. 
Lots of love and dust to you ladies:)


----------



## LittleBird

Kissyface, I didn't use Gonal F, but I used Follistim for a couple of cycles. I *think* the needles are small in both cases. Actually, out of all the meds, the Follistim was my favorite. I didn't mind giving myself the injections, there weren't really any bad side effects, and I "bonded" with my pen. I wanted to carry it everywhere. :)

You can totally do this. I believe in you!

angieloo -- congratulations on a digital BFP! Those are the real deal, it must be official! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

angieloo said:


> August- what a beautifully appropriate quote for us all- so true.
> 
> 
> POAS this afternoon and BFP on a digital!!!!!! I can't believe it and I probably won't be able to for a few days.
> Lots of love and dust to you ladies:)

That's AWESOME!!!!!! This thread has had a lot of positives lately. Let's keep them coming!!!



LittleBird said:


> Kissyface, I didn't use Gonal F, but I used Follistim for a couple of cycles. I *think* the needles are small in both cases. Actually, out of all the meds, the Follistim was my favorite. I didn't mind giving myself the injections, there weren't really any bad side effects, and I "bonded" with my pen. I wanted to carry it everywhere. :)
> 
> You can totally do this. I believe in you!
> 
> angieloo -- congratulations on a digital BFP! Those are the real deal, it must be official! :happydance:

I agree - the needles are SO small and I much prefer the injections over clomid. WAY less side effects! I don't even feel like I'm on fertility meds.


----------



## augustluvers

angieloo said:


> August- what a beautifully appropriate quote for us all- so true.
> 
> 
> POAS this afternoon and BFP on a digital!!!!!! I can't believe it and I probably won't be able to for a few days.
> Lots of love and dust to you ladies:)

:yipee::yipee: OMG... YAY!!! So happy for you!!! :yipee::yipee:

Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> angieloo said:
> 
> 
> August- what a beautifully appropriate quote for us all- so true.
> 
> 
> POAS this afternoon and BFP on a digital!!!!!! I can't believe it and I probably won't be able to for a few days.
> Lots of love and dust to you ladies:)
> 
> That's AWESOME!!!!!! This thread has had a lot of positives lately. Let's keep them coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Kissyface, I didn't use Gonal F, but I used Follistim for a couple of cycles. I *think* the needles are small in both cases. Actually, out of all the meds, the Follistim was my favorite. I didn't mind giving myself the injections, there weren't really any bad side effects, and I "bonded" with my pen. I wanted to carry it everywhere. :)
> 
> You can totally do this. I believe in you!
> 
> angieloo -- congratulations on a digital BFP! Those are the real deal, it must be official! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree - the needles are SO small and I much prefer the injections over clomid. WAY less side effects! I don't even feel like I'm on fertility meds.Click to expand...

I think I'm going to ask for the injections next cycle, because Clomid was a witch to me this time around! LOL 

Can you inject them into your thigh? My FS told me to administer my HCG in my thigh, and I don't feel it =)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

To answer that question for myself ... No ... but WHY not give it a try if it's not going to hurt anything. 


I have been researching and browsing through forums ... what I see most is people who ate pineapple a few days prior and a few days after embryo transfer got pregnant. 

SOooooOOooo .... here goes nothing .... I went out and bought 2 whole pineapples!!! COME ON BABIES STICK!
 



Attached Files:







Pineapple.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Touch the Sky

i agree with springy, gonal f is soo easy. the needle is tiny and it's so easy to use. i used gonal f for IVF, easy breezy!


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> To answer that question for myself ... No ... but WHY not give it a try if it's not going to hurt anything.
> 
> 
> I have been researching and browsing through forums ... what I see most is people who ate pineapple a few days prior and a few days after embryo transfer got pregnant.
> 
> SOooooOOooo .... here goes nothing .... I went out and bought 2 whole pineapples!!! COME ON BABIES STICK!

I am so sorry that made me laugh....must be all the emotions I am feeling these days! It is amazing the things we will do! I am praying for you PCOS!! it is so gonna work this month! Heaven knows you have waited long enough!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

pcoc - i was told to eat fresh pineapple starting day of transfer and for 5 days. i was also told to try to get more of the core, which i thought was kinda gross but i chewed on it a bit. i was told just a bowlful is fine.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

kissyfacelala said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> To answer that question for myself ... No ... but WHY not give it a try if it's not going to hurt anything.
> 
> 
> I have been researching and browsing through forums ... what I see most is people who ate pineapple a few days prior and a few days after embryo transfer got pregnant.
> 
> SOooooOOooo .... here goes nothing .... I went out and bought 2 whole pineapples!!! COME ON BABIES STICK!
> 
> I am so sorry that made me laugh....must be all the emotions I am feeling these days! It is amazing the things we will do! I am praying for you PCOS!! it is so gonna work this month! Heaven knows you have waited long enough!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Isnt it amazing how absolutely ridiculous we become??? :dohh:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> pcoc - i was told to eat fresh pineapple starting day of transfer and for 5 days. i was also told to try to get more of the core, which i thought was kinda gross but i chewed on it a bit. i was told just a bowlful is fine.

Ya I did read it said to gnaw on the core ... soooo don't mind me as I frickin chomp on this core a couple days. 

nom nom nom


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> To answer that question for myself ... No ... but WHY not give it a try if it's not going to hurt anything.
> 
> 
> I have been researching and browsing through forums ... what I see most is people who ate pineapple a few days prior and a few days after embryo transfer got pregnant.
> 
> SOooooOOooo .... here goes nothing .... I went out and bought 2 whole pineapples!!! COME ON BABIES STICK!

I heard the really helps, esp women going through IVF, I also heard that sunflower seeds aid in implantation... Either way I'm trying them both


----------



## kissyfacelala

Thanks ladies! I am sure everything will be fine! I do not have a problem with injections. My problem is will I be able to do it to myself! 

I have also decided that since we have mild male factor, I want the trigger to be 36 hrs before IUI....I feel it is too close having the IUI 24 hrs post trigger

this means I will give myself the trigger but I do not care!! I want my baby!!! :brat:


----------



## LittleBird

augustluvers said:


> I think I'm going to ask for the injections next cycle, because Clomid was a witch to me this time around! LOL
> 
> Can you inject them into your thigh? My FS told me to administer my HCG in my thigh, and I don't feel it =)

I hated Clomid. Femara was much easier for me, although I did get headaches on it, but I felt better on it, in general. There is an image in the Follistim Pen brochure that shows a semicircle around the bottom half of the belly button and upper thighs as possible injection sites. I have quite a bit of blubber around the belly area, so I just pinched an inch (or two, or three) and held it while I injected. I hardly ever got bruises.

They may want you to be on Clomid or Femara in addition to the injections, because I think the combination gives you the chance for multiple follicles -- which is what you want to have the best chance with IUI. I never got more than one on Clomid, but Femara + Follistim gave me four follicles the first time, and two the second.

My FS seemed to think that Femara wouldn't be strong enough for me, so I think she was planning on switching me back to Clomid if this cycle didn't work. So there are cases where Clomid is needed, but check and see if your doctor would let you try injections alone or Femara + injections.


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angieloo said:
> 
> 
> August- what a beautifully appropriate quote for us all- so true.
> 
> 
> POAS this afternoon and BFP on a digital!!!!!! I can't believe it and I probably won't be able to for a few days.
> Lots of love and dust to you ladies:)
> 
> That's AWESOME!!!!!! This thread has had a lot of positives lately. Let's keep them coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Kissyface, I didn't use Gonal F, but I used Follistim for a couple of cycles. I *think* the needles are small in both cases. Actually, out of all the meds, the Follistim was my favorite. I didn't mind giving myself the injections, there weren't really any bad side effects, and I "bonded" with my pen. I wanted to carry it everywhere. :)
> 
> You can totally do this. I believe in you!
> 
> angieloo -- congratulations on a digital BFP! Those are the real deal, it must be official! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree - the needles are SO small and I much prefer the injections over clomid. WAY less side effects! I don't even feel like I'm on fertility meds.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to ask for the injections next cycle, because Clomid was a witch to me this time around! LOL
> 
> Can you inject them into your thigh? My FS told me to administer my HCG in my thigh, and I don't feel it =)Click to expand...

I think the brochure said I could use either my thigh or my stomach, however when I did my training they said my stomach so that's what I use and honestly I do NOT feel it at all and I have ZERO, I repeat ZERO pain tolerance!!!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> To answer that question for myself ... No ... but WHY not give it a try if it's not going to hurt anything.
> 
> 
> I have been researching and browsing through forums ... what I see most is people who ate pineapple a few days prior and a few days after embryo transfer got pregnant.
> 
> SOooooOOooo .... here goes nothing .... I went out and bought 2 whole pineapples!!! COME ON BABIES STICK!

LOVE IT!!!!! I will be gnawing on it once its my turn for IVF!!!


----------



## LittleBird

kissyfacelala said:


> Thanks ladies! I am sure everything will be fine! I do not have a problem with injections. My problem is will I be able to do it to myself!
> 
> I have also decided that since we have mild male factor, I want the trigger to be 36 hrs before IUI....I feel it is too close having the IUI 24 hrs post trigger
> 
> this means I will give myself the trigger but I do not care!! I want my baby!!! :brat:

You can totally do this. My needle for the trigger was almost the same size as my tiny Follistim pen. And I was allowed to give it to myself in the same area (not in the muscle).

Also, I had three IUIs, the first two 24 hours after trigger. The last one was 36 hours after trigger. And it's the one that worked. So I'm a big fan of that timing!


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> To answer that question for myself ... No ... but WHY not give it a try if it's not going to hurt anything.
> 
> 
> I have been researching and browsing through forums ... what I see most is people who ate pineapple a few days prior and a few days after embryo transfer got pregnant.
> 
> SOooooOOooo .... here goes nothing .... I went out and bought 2 whole pineapples!!! COME ON BABIES STICK!

My mouth is watering looking at those pineapples. I mean, if it works, that's awesome. If not, it's not like the forums told you to eat brussels sprouts. :haha:

I'd be more likely to try something that tastes good, for sure! Go pineapple babies!


----------



## kissyfacelala

LittleBird said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I am sure everything will be fine! I do not have a problem with injections. My problem is will I be able to do it to myself!
> 
> I have also decided that since we have mild male factor, I want the trigger to be 36 hrs before IUI....I feel it is too close having the IUI 24 hrs post trigger
> 
> this means I will give myself the trigger but I do not care!! I want my baby!!! :brat:
> 
> You can totally do this. My needle for the trigger was almost the same size as my tiny Follistim pen. And I was allowed to give it to myself in the same area (not in the muscle).
> 
> Also, I had three IUIs, the first two 24 hours after trigger. The last one was 36 hours after trigger. And it's the one that worked. So I'm a big fan of that timing!Click to expand...

 thanks littlebird! I hear at 36 hours is a lot more successful especially if there is some male factor....the sperm should be there after ovulation or very very close....here's hoping! who knows my first three IUIs could have worked if they were done at 36 hours...and I feel stupid doing the same thing over and over expecting different results....its insanity!! the only reason we are going to injectables is to get more follies without thining my lining


----------



## angieloo

PCOS - I ate just the core- starting the day of +OPK for five days- I heard great things


----------



## azlissie

Ok, I'm back! :haha: I met with my RE today and decided to try one more round of IUI before moving onto IVF. We're going to do 100 mg Clomid for 5 days and then 4 days of injectables - he said it's a little more aggressive than just Clomid. I really hope #4 is my lucky number!! I took this last failure pretty hard and can't believe I'm going to be putting myself through this again already.

LittleBird, congrats on the twins!! That is so exciting. I know it's hard to not worry but I'm sure they'll both be healthy & happy.

Angie, congrats on your :bfp:! That is awesome. 

Monica, so sorry about AF. She's a total *itch - doesn't she know when she's not wanted? I hope the injectables will work for both of us!

PCOS, I'm really excited for your FET on Friday!! I'll be sending you some positive sticky baby vibes.


----------



## Touch the Sky

now that it's november, should i update the thread title?


----------



## angieloo

I am happy to see you back azlissie:) I hope this one works. I will definitely be thinking really positive thoughts for you

Yes please touch:)


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I am sure everything will be fine! I do not have a problem with injections. My problem is will I be able to do it to myself!
> 
> I have also decided that since we have mild male factor, I want the trigger to be 36 hrs before IUI....I feel it is too close having the IUI 24 hrs post trigger
> 
> this means I will give myself the trigger but I do not care!! I want my baby!!! :brat:
> 
> You can totally do this. My needle for the trigger was almost the same size as my tiny Follistim pen. And I was allowed to give it to myself in the same area (not in the muscle).
> 
> Also, I had three IUIs, the first two 24 hours after trigger. The last one was 36 hours after trigger. And it's the one that worked. So I'm a big fan of that timing!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks littlebird! I hear at 36 hours is a lot more successful especially if there is some male factor....the sperm should be there after ovulation or very very close....here's hoping! who knows my first three IUIs could have worked if they were done at 36 hours...and I feel stupid doing the same thing over and over expecting different results....its insanity!! the only reason we are going to injectables is to get more follies without thining my liningClick to expand...

Mary - what time does your clinic do your IUIs? ISIS does them around 10:00am and I have always triggered the morning before so mine are always about 26 hours post trigger. I think this time I want to try 36 hours so that puts me at needing to trigger at 10pm two days before the IUI right? This is definitely something I am going to ask about when I go back on Friday!!!



azlissie said:


> Ok, I'm back! :haha: I met with my RE today and decided to try one more round of IUI before moving onto IVF. We're going to do 100 mg Clomid for 5 days and then 4 days of injectables - he said it's a little more aggressive than just Clomid. I really hope #4 is my lucky number!! I took this last failure pretty hard and can't believe I'm going to be putting myself through this again already.
> 
> LittleBird, congrats on the twins!! That is so exciting. I know it's hard to not worry but I'm sure they'll both be healthy & happy.
> 
> Angie, congrats on your :bfp:! That is awesome.
> 
> Monica, so sorry about AF. She's a total *itch - doesn't she know when she's not wanted? I hope the injectables will work for both of us!
> 
> PCOS, I'm really excited for your FET on Friday!! I'll be sending you some positive sticky baby vibes.

Welcome back Azlissie! I know EXACTLY how you feel. I took number 3 a LOT harder than I took the previous failed months. It took me a good 2 to 3 weeks to feel like myself again and get some positive energy back. I'm onto my 4th round now and am on CD8 so we are pretty close together in our cycles. 

AFM - went in for another scan today. Dr said there is no change but that it is too early to see the effects of an increased dose of the Gonal F. I'm to take 100IU tonight and tomorrow and go back on Friday morning for more bloodwork and another scan. REALLY praying that the 100IU kicks my body into follicle overdrive :)


----------



## twinkle83

Azlissie welcome back with lots of positive vibes and luck.:dust:
Angie so so happy for you:happydance::happydance:
PCOS lots of sticky vibes and luck for fri..:dust:

AFM: 8dpiui not feeling well little stressed..Just dont want AF this time only want BFP..


----------



## Touch the Sky

ladies - i updated the thread title. hopefully everyone finds it ok..

welcome back az!

springy - prayin for ya girl!!! :hugs:

Pcos - TWO MORE DAYS!!! :yipee:


----------



## angieloo

Twinkle when did you decide to test? How are you feeling? Fingers crossed for two big fat lines:)

Springy: hoping for lots of growth, lots of luck Friday! Chug that water:) happy thoughts and vibes for you


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> ladies - i updated the thread title. hopefully everyone finds it ok..
> 
> welcome back az!
> 
> springy - prayin for ya girl!!! :hugs:
> 
> Pcos - TWO MORE DAYS!!! :yipee:

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Congrats/cheerleader21.gifI CAN'T FRICKIN WAIThttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Congrats/cheerleader21.gif


----------



## Touch the Sky

what time is the transfer?? i'll be thinking of you and sending lots of prayers and positive vibes your way :baby:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

The transfer time is at 12:30pm (Mountain Standard Time) which I think we are the same time now anyways. 

I have to be there at 11:45am though ... I wish I could take a valium tomorrow ... cuz I'm gonna have MAJOR anxiety until around Friday 1pm :)


----------



## twinkle83

angieloo said:


> Twinkle when did you decide to test? How are you feeling? Fingers crossed for two big fat lines:)
> 
> Springy: hoping for lots of growth, lots of luck Friday! Chug that water:) happy thoughts and vibes for you

 I ll wait till 11th nov, date whn im expecting my af hope so it doesnt showup this time..Yesterday i felt totally bloated and pain in my back like af will start anytime..Today I am 8dpiui totally dry cm and feeling low and emotional...Just wishing i get pregnant this time..:wacko:


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> ladies - i updated the thread title. hopefully everyone finds it ok..
> 
> welcome back az!
> 
> springy - prayin for ya girl!!! :hugs:
> 
> Pcos - TWO MORE DAYS!!! :yipee:
> 
> https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Congrats/cheerleader21.gifI CAN'T FRICKIN WAIThttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Congrats/cheerleader21.gifClick to expand...

Me either! I'm so excited for you :yipee:


----------



## augustluvers

:hi: Everyone!!!!

Not much to report on my side. I'm on cycle day 10, only two more days until my ultrasound on cycle day 12... 

Last night was supposed to be a BD night but I got home at 11pm from work and school. I was so tired and my husband was playing some game on the xbox so needless to say I fell alseep and now I'm like a crabby patty with him :blush::haha: 

Maybe my 4 mile walk/jog this afternoon will help bring me back to my bubbly self.


----------



## Snowbunny

Well - did my IUI this morning. Was kind of a stressful morning. The lab guy gave my DH a hard time about his health card (it's kinda in pieces). Last month the scientific director told him not to worry about it so he didn't bother getting a new one. Then when I got there they tried giving me the fellow or the resident. I refused and told them I wanted a Doctor who has performed many, many IUI's. Then I found out that it was my DH's worst numbers yet - 11.6 mil post wash. I know it isn't terrible, but it is a 1/3 of what it was last month and the numbers were the same pre wash. 

Okay, rant over - just had to get it out! Now I am PUPO and will hope that this is it. If not, my Doc said to do one more IUI. We are set to meet with her on the 30th of November regardless of what happens.

PCOS - can't wait to hear all about it! Good luck.

Twinkle - hope Remembrance day is awesome for you.

Springy - how's it going? I did a 24 hour IUI, if there is a next cycle I am going to ask to trigger myself at home and do a 36 hour. 

Hey EOE! Gotta run. I am actually going to tell my Mom what we are going thorough. We have decided to let our parents in on our big secret because the lies are piling up and causing us some stress.


----------



## Touch the Sky

PCOSMomToOne said:


> The transfer time is at 12:30pm (Mountain Standard Time) which I think we are the same time now anyways.
> 
> I have to be there at 11:45am though ... I wish I could take a valium tomorrow ... cuz I'm gonna have MAJOR anxiety until around Friday 1pm :)

yeah we are on the same time until we "fall back" which is soon i think. just remember to chillax girlfriend.. nothing to stress about! my acupuncturist made me feel better on transfer day when she said "you have embryos inside of you.. you ARE pregnant.. now you just have to stay that way!" so lay back and be happy that you are PUPO!! i'll be thinking of you!


----------



## LittleBird

twinkle83 said:


> angieloo said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle when did you decide to test? How are you feeling? Fingers crossed for two big fat lines:)
> 
> Springy: hoping for lots of growth, lots of luck Friday! Chug that water:) happy thoughts and vibes for you
> 
> I ll wait till 11th nov, date whn im expecting my af hope so it doesnt showup this time..Yesterday i felt totally bloated and pain in my back like af will start anytime..Today I am 8dpiui totally dry cm and feeling low and emotional...Just wishing i get pregnant this time..:wacko:Click to expand...

Hopefully you are feeling implantation! I hope you are pregnant!



Snowbunny said:


> Well - did my IUI this morning. Was kind of a stressful morning. The lab guy gave my DH a hard time about his health card (it's kinda in pieces). Last month the scientific director told him not to worry about it so he didn't bother getting a new one. Then when I got there they tried giving me the fellow or the resident. I refused and told them I wanted a Doctor who has performed many, many IUI's. Then I found out that it was my DH's worst numbers yet - 11.6 mil post wash. I know it isn't terrible, but it is a 1/3 of what it was last month and the numbers were the same pre wash.
> 
> Okay, rant over - just had to get it out! Now I am PUPO and will hope that this is it. If not, my Doc said to do one more IUI. We are set to meet with her on the 30th of November regardless of what happens.
> 
> PCOS - can't wait to hear all about it! Good luck.
> 
> Twinkle - hope Remembrance day is awesome for you.
> 
> Springy - how's it going? I did a 24 hour IUI, if there is a next cycle I am going to ask to trigger myself at home and do a 36 hour.
> 
> Hey EOE! Gotta run. I am actually going to tell my Mom what we are going thorough. We have decided to let our parents in on our big secret because the lies are piling up and causing us some stress.

Sorry the IUI was so stressful! They should know better than to mess with you on IUI day! My DH's numbers were 10 mil this time so just keep reminding yourself that it is possible. PUPO!



Touch the Sky said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> The transfer time is at 12:30pm (Mountain Standard Time) which I think we are the same time now anyways.
> 
> I have to be there at 11:45am though ... I wish I could take a valium tomorrow ... cuz I'm gonna have MAJOR anxiety until around Friday 1pm :)
> 
> yeah we are on the same time until we "fall back" which is soon i think. just remember to chillax girlfriend.. nothing to stress about! my acupuncturist made me feel better on transfer day when she said "you have embryos inside of you.. you ARE pregnant.. now you just have to stay that way!" so lay back and be happy that you are PUPO!! i'll be thinking of you!Click to expand...

:thumbup: I like this mindset!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> The transfer time is at 12:30pm (Mountain Standard Time) which I think we are the same time now anyways.
> 
> I have to be there at 11:45am though ... I wish I could take a valium tomorrow ... cuz I'm gonna have MAJOR anxiety until around Friday 1pm :)

I will be thinking of you and praying for you!!! You are 3 hours behind me so I'll be thinking and praying when I'm getting ready to leave work. When do they start the thaw? or do they actually implant them frozen? I'm not up on that part of the IVF cycle yet!!!



augustluvers said:


> :hi: Everyone!!!!
> 
> Not much to report on my side. I'm on cycle day 10, only two more days until my ultrasound on cycle day 12...
> 
> Last night was supposed to be a BD night but I got home at 11pm from work and school. I was so tired and my husband was playing some game on the xbox so needless to say I fell alseep and now I'm like a crabby patty with him :blush::haha:
> 
> Maybe my 4 mile walk/jog this afternoon will help bring me back to my bubbly self.

I always find that going for a run, going to a spin class or a bodycombat class help me feel better! Yesterday after my bad start to the day with the scan I went spinning and by the time DH got home from work I was in a much better mood and not as crabby with him!!! 

Just BD tonight on a "non planned" day, might add some excitement back to the BD'ing!!



Snowbunny said:


> Well - did my IUI this morning. Was kind of a stressful morning. The lab guy gave my DH a hard time about his health card (it's kinda in pieces). Last month the scientific director told him not to worry about it so he didn't bother getting a new one. Then when I got there they tried giving me the fellow or the resident. I refused and told them I wanted a Doctor who has performed many, many IUI's. Then I found out that it was my DH's worst numbers yet - 11.6 mil post wash. I know it isn't terrible, but it is a 1/3 of what it was last month and the numbers were the same pre wash.
> 
> Okay, rant over - just had to get it out! Now I am PUPO and will hope that this is it. If not, my Doc said to do one more IUI. We are set to meet with her on the 30th of November regardless of what happens.
> 
> PCOS - can't wait to hear all about it! Good luck.
> 
> Twinkle - hope Remembrance day is awesome for you.
> 
> Springy - how's it going? I did a 24 hour IUI, if there is a next cycle I am going to ask to trigger myself at home and do a 36 hour.
> 
> Hey EOE! Gotta run. I am actually going to tell my Mom what we are going thorough. We have decided to let our parents in on our big secret because the lies are piling up and causing us some stress.

I am doing ok. Just hoping that the upped dose increases my follicle count for Friday's scan, I believe it will so I'm holding onto that hope. Our family has known all the way along what we are doing, as have all of our friends but this time around we didn't tell anyone! It has been SO hard for me to be quiet about it, especially yesterday when I was crying at my desk after the scan. We just felt with the constant looking at us and questioning if the treatment worked or not was adding stress to our situation that we would try this IUI with nobody knowing what we were going through. Hence why I feel like I'm on BnB as you ladies are the only ones who know what I am going through this month!!!

I know how upsetting the lower numbers of sperm can be but there are a LOT of women on here who have gotten pregnant with way less than 11.6 million. Hang in there!

Twinkle - Really hoping that remembrance day is your day to celebrate!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

GL PCOS-I will think of you Friday! I ate pinneapple and looks like it worked like a charm:)
Springy FX for some good follie growth!
Snowbunny-sorry your IUI was stressful, FX that it works for you :)
Twinkle-keeping FX on the 11th for you!
Hi August :) Hi Touch :) Hi Anyone I missed :)
AFM-I am back on the couch with a mild case of OHSS, symptoms started last night so I went to the Dr this morning and he put me on bed rest for the rest of the week. More TV time (boring) and lots of gatorade! Any other tips for me ladies who have been through this? Anyone see any good movies lately, I am looking for recommendations.


----------



## azlissie

Springy, I totally know how you feel about everyone checking in on you all the time. I've decided to only tell my mom that I'm going for round 4 right now. I'm not saying anything to my friends because I just can't stand to tell people over and over again that it didn't work. This way if it does work I'll have a fun surprise for everyone!

Hope you get some good follies soon!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I went and bought walnuts too ... heard that somewhere!

As for the ladies who used pineapple ... WHEN did you start eating it??


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I went and bought walnuts too ... heard that somewhere!
> 
> As for the ladies who used pineapple ... WHEN did you start eating it??

here is what I found..was researching too and gonna try it this month :happydance:

For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple core, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.

IUI [intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple core, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.

Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple core , divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies, I'd like to join in here. If all goes as planned I'll be doing my first IUI later this month. I'll be using Follistim after a failed cycle with Bravelle and Menopur (slow response so my RE cancelled me). Today is day 1 of Provera.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest & Touch -- Were you taking baby aspirin too?? I heard that taking both may not be a good idea. Eek!!! Let me know. See what happens when you become OCD on researching!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest & Touch -- Were you taking baby aspirin too?? I heard that taking both may not be a good idea. Eek!!! Let me know. See what happens when you become OCD on researching!!!

I did take baby aspirin too, from ET to pregnancy test. For the pineapple I divided 1 whole pineapple in 5 portions and ate 1 portion per day (I ate the core and meat) for 5 days starting on ET day. I also read it wasn't good to take both at the same time because they are both blood thinners but I didn't have a problem. 
What did u do when u had ohss? Anything other tha Gatorade? How long did it take to go away?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Harvest & Touch -- Were you taking baby aspirin too?? I heard that taking both may not be a good idea. Eek!!! Let me know. See what happens when you become OCD on researching!!!
> 
> I did take baby aspirin too, from ET to pregnancy test. For the pineapple I divided 1 whole pineapple in 5 portions and ate 1 portion per day (I ate the core and meat) for 5 days starting on ET day. I also read it wasn't good to take both at the same time because they are both blood thinners but I didn't have a problem.
> What did u do when u had ohss? Anything other tha Gatorade? How long did it take to go away?Click to expand...

It took 1 solid week for it to go away ... or at least relieve the pressure in the tummy. I drank gatorade and ate salty foods.


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Harvest & Touch -- Were you taking baby aspirin too?? I heard that taking both may not be a good idea. Eek!!! Let me know. See what happens when you become OCD on researching!!!
> 
> I did take baby aspirin too, from ET to pregnancy test. For the pineapple I divided 1 whole pineapple in 5 portions and ate 1 portion per day (I ate the core and meat) for 5 days starting on ET day. I also read it wasn't good to take both at the same time because they are both blood thinners but I didn't have a problem.
> What did u do when u had ohss? Anything other tha Gatorade? How long did it take to go away?Click to expand...
> 
> It took 1 solid week for it to go away ... or at least relieve the pressure in the tummy. I drank gatorade and ate salty foods.Click to expand...

Salt and vinegar chips perhaps :haha: my favorite!


----------



## angieloo

Pcos: I had one pineapple core divided in five parts and ate it before I had anything else each morning starting on the day of IUI. I also kept drinking 70oz of water a day to keep myself uber hydrated


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thanks girls!!!! So, I will prepare the pineapple tomorrow (the core) and nibble on the sh*t like crazy on Friday :) teehee


----------



## Touch the Sky

pcos - pineapple starting day of transfer. also asprin starting day of transfer and STILL on it! hopefully i'll stop after my 10 week check on monday.


----------



## twinkle83

SnowBunny in my case it was 5.5 mill post wash:spermy:..how are u feeling?:dust:
PCOS praying for u.lots of luck:dust:
Springy lots of luck for ur follices:dust:
Harvest for movie suggestion last weekend i saw Case39(little scary) and precious(drama) they were good..How r u feeling?
Little Bird How r u?:flower:
Angie how r u?when is ur beta test?


----------



## Snowbunny

twinkle83 said:


> SnowBunny in my case it was 5.5 mill post wash:spermy:..how are u feeling?:dust:
> PCOS praying for u.lots of luck:dust:
> Springy lots of luck for ur follices:dust:
> Harvest for movie suggestion last weekend i saw Case39(little scary) and precious(drama) they were good..How r u feeling?
> Little Bird How r u?:flower:
> Angie how r u?when is ur beta test?

Hey Twinkle - I'm feeling good, a few mild cramps last night and the:sex: was a little uncomfortable, but other than that all good. 

How about you?:dust: right back at you!

hey all!


----------



## twinkle83

Thanx dear..I am feeling good right now no pains or bloating..4-8dpiui were bad for me cramps and twinges..


----------



## augustluvers

:hi: Everyone!!!!!

Snowbunny ~ I didn't have :sex: after my first IUI as I was so tired from such a busy day, but dh and I are aiming at trying to get the deed done the day of IUI and the morning after. but I heard that it is common to feel a little discomfort. I'm just a few days behind you :happydance: I go for my Follie check tomorrow morning.

Twinkle ~ I'm glad to hear that you are feeling much better :hugs: How manys days until af is due?

AFM ~ not much to report, but that's because I'm only at cycle day 11...


----------



## Titi

IUI #2-21 day cycle BFN. :cry:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Titi said:


> IUI #2-21 day cycle BFN. :cry:

I'm sooooo sorry Titi! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle83

augustluvers said:


> :hi: Everyone!!!!!
> 
> Snowbunny ~ I didn't have :sex: after my first IUI as I was so tired from such a busy day, but dh and I are aiming at trying to get the deed done the day of IUI and the morning after. but I heard that it is common to feel a little discomfort. I'm just a few days behind you :happydance: I go for my Follie check tomorrow morning.
> 
> Twinkle ~ I'm glad to hear that you are feeling much better :hugs: How manys days until af is due?
> 
> AFM ~ not much to report, but that's because I'm only at cycle day 11...

thanx august and lots of luck for tomorrow.8 days left for testing


----------



## twinkle83

Titi said:


> IUI #2-21 day cycle BFN. :cry:

I am so sorry titi:hug:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok IVF gals, I got another question!!

If you took prednisone, did it give you WILD dreams??? Or is that the Progesterone??

I'm on so many things I don't know what is causing what? BUT, I did just start the prednisone yesterday and last night I dreamed someone was trying to kill me. I woke up so scared, it felt so real and lasted the entire night. It was a huge long drawn out dream and I remember it all so vividly. It would really make a great thriller movie cuz I was darn near poopin twinkies in my dream!


----------



## angieloo

Oh titi I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Twinkle: I hope these eight days fly by!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes:) positive thoughts your way. No beta for me since I'm out of town. Ultrasound on the 18th :) can't wait to see.

Pcos: you're down to hours now!!!! So excited for you:)


----------



## Springy

Titi said:


> IUI #2-21 day cycle BFN. :cry:

Titi I'm SO sorry :hugs::hugs: A BFN is never easy. Hang in there! Take a few days and be angry & upset then start to look forward to the next cycle and be hopeful & positive for it.



twinkle83 said:


> Thanx dear..I am feeling good right now no pains or bloating..4-8dpiui were bad for me cramps and twinges..

Glad to hear the cramps and twinges have gone away! Hoping that this is your month for the BFP!!!



augustluvers said:


> :hi: Everyone!!!!!
> 
> Snowbunny ~ I didn't have :sex: after my first IUI as I was so tired from such a busy day, but dh and I are aiming at trying to get the deed done the day of IUI and the morning after. but I heard that it is common to feel a little discomfort. I'm just a few days behind you :happydance: I go for my Follie check tomorrow morning.
> 
> Twinkle ~ I'm glad to hear that you are feeling much better :hugs: How manys days until af is due?
> 
> AFM ~ not much to report, but that's because I'm only at cycle day 11...

I have never BD the day of the IUI mainly because we do back to back IUIs so don't want to decrease the numbers too much but this time if I can't trigger on my own the we'll be BD'ing at 36 hours and then the IUI the next day as well. I really want to hit that 36 hour mark this month!!!! Having some cramping and twinges so I'm hoping that is my ovaries working overtime with the 100IU Gonal F to make me more follicles!!!

PCOS - 25 hours and COUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

twinkle83 said:


> Little Bird How r u?:flower:

I'm good, thanks for asking. Getting sicker! :) I'm praying for your BFP!



Titi said:


> IUI #2-21 day cycle BFN. :cry:

Aw, Titi. I'm sorry. :hugs: 21 day cycle seems short. Did you have a short LP?


----------



## Titi

no-surprise ovulation cd8. Wayyyyyyy wacko. Was always super normal until IUI 1.


----------



## LittleBird

Oh, that's right. I had a couple of those crazy cycles, only since TTC with the FS. Before that I was always on schedule.


----------



## azlissie

Titi, I'm so sorry about the bfn. Are you going to try to do another IUI with meds? I hope you can get back to a more normal cycle this time.

PCOS, I bet you're getting so excited!! I can't wait to hear how everything goes tomorrow.

August, do you have a cd12 scan tomorrow? Good luck!!

Hope those follies are growing like crazy, Springy!

AFM, I think I'm getting sick! My appetite is way off, I feel kind of nauseated, and I'm freezing cold. I can't believe this - I hope it doesn't mess up this round. I'm leaving sub plans at work just in case I can't make it in tomorrow. Blech.


----------



## Snowbunny

Titi - so sorry sweetie! It is so hard to get that BFN.



PCOS- just hours now. Good luck tomorrow.

Springy - let's hope those ovaries are working overtime.

August - we didn't do the deed after IUI number one, but did for number 2. I'm not sure if it actually helps considering we weren't having any luck on our own, but I guess it doesn't hurt to try.

Anyone else looking forward to having sex just for fun??


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Anyone else looking forward to having sex just for fun??

ME ME ME!!!!! I cannot think of the last time we had sex just because we wanted to without the agenda of getting pregnant!!!!

Hubby and I actually had that conversation last night that regardless of what happens this month with the IUI we need to get back to a place where we enjoy each other again and its not just for a purpose!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to having sex just for fun??
> 
> ME ME ME!!!!! I cannot think of the last time we had sex just because we wanted to without the agenda of getting pregnant!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I actually had that conversation last night that regardless of what happens this month with the IUI we need to get back to a place where we enjoy each other again and its not just for a purpose!Click to expand...

DITTO!!!! With AF gone, I plan on jumping DH all weekend! We are a couple not a bunch of bunnies going at it for the sake of more bunnies.

well I am proud of myself today!! :happydance::happydance: Did my first injection of Puregon! did not feel a thing!! 42 IU in my abdomen....the only thing that worried me was a huge drop of blood when I removed the pen...anyone take Puregon and have that occur? My CD3 went well and apparentely on one of my ovaries I have a 10 mm follie....can it really be a follie or is it a cyst?? doc said it was a follie but this early????

going back on CD8 

so sorry Titi for your BFN.....it is never easy :hugs::hugs:

good luck PCOS! xxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> DITTO!!!! With AF gone, I plan on jumping DH all weekend! We are a couple not a bunch of bunnies going at it for the sake of more bunnies.
> 
> well I am proud of myself today!! :happydance::happydance: Did my first injection of Puregon! did not feel a thing!! 42 IU in my abdomen....the only thing that worried me was a huge drop of blood when I removed the pen...anyone take Puregon and have that occur? My CD3 went well and apparentely on one of my ovaries I have a 10 mm follie....can it really be a follie or is it a cyst?? doc said it was a follie but this early????

LOL! go get him! I do gonal f - not sure how different it is. On occasion I have had a bit of blood - depending on how clean it came out. 

Was it a follicle or a resting follicle? Usually on day 3 they measure your resting follicles to determine you dosage. How did your day 3 us go?


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to having sex just for fun??
> 
> ME ME ME!!!!! I cannot think of the last time we had sex just because we wanted to without the agenda of getting pregnant!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I actually had that conversation last night that regardless of what happens this month with the IUI we need to get back to a place where we enjoy each other again and its not just for a purpose!Click to expand...

Have fun enjoying each other! LOL - love it!


----------



## wanting2010

kissyfacelala said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to having sex just for fun??
> 
> ME ME ME!!!!! I cannot think of the last time we had sex just because we wanted to without the agenda of getting pregnant!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I actually had that conversation last night that regardless of what happens this month with the IUI we need to get back to a place where we enjoy each other again and its not just for a purpose!Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO!!!! With AF gone, I plan on jumping DH all weekend! We are a couple not a bunch of bunnies going at it for the sake of more bunnies.
> 
> well I am proud of myself today!! :happydance::happydance: Did my first injection of Puregon! did not feel a thing!! 42 IU in my abdomen....the only thing that worried me was a huge drop of blood when I removed the pen...anyone take Puregon and have that occur? My CD3 went well and apparentely on one of my ovaries I have a 10 mm follie....can it really be a follie or is it a cyst?? doc said it was a follie but this early????
> 
> going back on CD8
> 
> so sorry Titi for your BFN.....it is never easy :hugs::hugs:
> 
> good luck PCOS! xxxxxxxxxx :dust:Click to expand...

It's normal to sometimes have a little bleeding. You may have nicked a blood vessel or something. :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Well I just got back from another dissappointing cycle day 12 ultrasound... there was no follicle bigger then 9mm so I was told to come back on Monday. If none of the eggs are greater then 15 by then, then I will not be getting an IUI done this cycle... AGAIN...

Words can't describe how upset I am right now. I'm trying my best to remain positive but these stupid tears just keep getting in the way. 

I offically HATE clomid and my ovaries for not working properly. 

On the bright side...

Springy ~ I hope your scan goes a lot better today! 

PCOS ~ You're in my prayer girlie!


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Well I just got back from another dissappointing cycle day 12 ultrasound... there was no follicle bigger then 9mm so I was told to come back on Monday. If none of the eggs are greater then 15 by then, then I will not be getting an IUI done this cycle... AGAIN...
> 
> Words can't describe how upset I am right now. I'm trying my best to remain positive but these stupid tears just keep getting in the way.
> 
> I offically HATE clomid and my ovaries for not working properly.
> 
> On the bright side...
> 
> Springy ~ I hope your scan goes a lot better today!
> 
> PCOS ~ You're in my prayer girlie!

OH August I'm SO sorry that you're scan did not go well :hugs: Have you thought about using injectable drugs? I was a non-responder to clomid and the injectables seem to have done the trick for me.

AFM - CD10 scan went MUCH better than earlier in the week. I now have 4 follicles, 2 on the left and 2 on the right measuring 1.3, 1.2, 1.1 and 1.1. The doctor said that this is looking much better than my previous injectable cycle as they are all around the exact same since and a good number of them without being too many! I'm back there again tomorrow to make sure that I don't start to overstimulate .... the doctor told me today its a fine balance now between giving the follicles enough "food" to keep going but without getting more developing - he actually referred to it like Miracle Grow for plants .... and my thought was "did you seriously just relate my ovaries to plants!?!?!" 

Hang in there August!!!!!!


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to having sex just for fun??
> 
> ME ME ME!!!!! I cannot think of the last time we had sex just because we wanted to without the agenda of getting pregnant!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I actually had that conversation last night that regardless of what happens this month with the IUI we need to get back to a place where we enjoy each other again and its not just for a purpose!Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO!!!! With AF gone, I plan on jumping DH all weekend! We are a couple not a bunch of bunnies going at it for the sake of more bunnies.
> 
> well I am proud of myself today!! :happydance::happydance: Did my first injection of Puregon! did not feel a thing!! 42 IU in my abdomen....the only thing that worried me was a huge drop of blood when I removed the pen...anyone take Puregon and have that occur? My CD3 went well and apparentely on one of my ovaries I have a 10 mm follie....can it really be a follie or is it a cyst?? doc said it was a follie but this early????
> 
> going back on CD8
> 
> so sorry Titi for your BFN.....it is never easy :hugs::hugs:
> 
> good luck PCOS! xxxxxxxxxx :dust:Click to expand...

YAY YAY YAY for you doing the injections yourself!!!! Told you that they are a piece of cake :) Now grow follicles grow!!!!!! :happydance:

And like the others on here have said a little bit of blood is normal. I have had it a few times myself and the first time I saw it I was a bit panicked but now I just know its normal!


----------



## LittleBird

Oh no, August! I'm sorry this happened! :hugs:

I hope something pops up by Monday. Keep drinking that water. Have they talked to you about what they'll do if you need something in addition to the Clomid? I can't believe you're in the same spot as last month -- they should have figured things out since then and had a better plan to get you ovulating. Sorry. :(


----------



## augustluvers

Springy ~ I'm so happy that your scan went better today :happydance: 

On Monday when I go in for my next check. I will be asking about going on injectables the next cycle if this one fails. I was going to ask today, I had so many questions but I was so upset at the ultrasound news that I completely shut down. 

I read that I should shug alot of water, that water helps the eggis to grow so I'm going to try to drink as much as I can over the next three days.


----------



## LittleBird

Springy said:


> AFM - CD10 scan went MUCH better than earlier in the week. I now have 4 follicles, 2 on the left and 2 on the right measuring 1.3, 1.2, 1.1 and 1.1. The doctor said that this is looking much better than my previous injectable cycle as they are all around the exact same since and a good number of them without being too many! I'm back there again tomorrow to make sure that I don't start to overstimulate .... the doctor told me today its a fine balance now between giving the follicles enough "food" to keep going but without getting more developing - he actually referred to it like Miracle Grow for plants .... and my thought was "did you seriously just relate my ovaries to plants!?!?!"

Awesome news! Sounds like you are right on track! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

LittleBird said:


> Oh no, August! I'm sorry this happened! :hugs:
> 
> I hope something pops up by Monday. Keep drinking that water. Have they talked to you about what they'll do if you need something in addition to the Clomid? I can't believe you're in the same spot as last month -- they should have figured things out since then and had a better plan to get you ovulating. Sorry. :(

I agree. I was so upset that nothing else could be done. I saw a different doctor today since I usually go in on Mondays, so I'm praying that my normal doctor is in on Monday. I'm going to have a load of questions because this is IUI Cycle #3 and every month they have missed my ovulation! I feel like it's going to happen again this time around. Next week the office closed 3 days because of holidays!!!! WTH?


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Springy ~ I'm so happy that your scan went better today :happydance:
> 
> On Monday when I go in for my next check. I will be asking about going on injectables the next cycle if this one fails. I was going to ask today, I had so many questions but I was so upset at the ultrasound news that I completely shut down.
> 
> I read that I should shug alot of water, that water helps the eggis to grow so I'm going to try to drink as much as I can over the next three days.

August - I'm drinking anywhere from 3.5L to 5L a day right now and am thinking that this has helped my situation. Only drawback ... I am literally peeing every 20 min or so!!!!!!

I find the same thing when I get bad news at the clinic I shutdown and am unable to ask all my questions at that time. When I really have questions to ask I am a loser and I write them all down and bring them with me!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

August - so sorry your scan didn't go well. Your clinic definitely owes you some answers.

Springy - great news on your scan. What units do they measure your follies in? Mine are measured in mm. Just wondering as I've never seen numbers down to the tenths.

PCOS - can't wait for the update!


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> August - so sorry your scan didn't go well. Your clinic definitely owes you some answers.
> 
> Springy - great news on your scan. What units do they measure your follies in? Mine are measured in mm. Just wondering as I've never seen numbers down to the tenths.
> 
> PCOS - can't wait for the update!

I think they use cm so when I say 1.3 it would equate to a 13mm one that your clinic would describe. Just cm vs mm :) I'm just SO happy today that there are more than one and that they are all around the same size meaning that when they release all will potentially contain a viable egg I have been doing a :happydance::happydance: since my appointment at 7:20 this AM!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

augustluvers said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, August! I'm sorry this happened! :hugs:
> 
> I hope something pops up by Monday. Keep drinking that water. Have they talked to you about what they'll do if you need something in addition to the Clomid? I can't believe you're in the same spot as last month -- they should have figured things out since then and had a better plan to get you ovulating. Sorry. :(
> 
> I agree. I was so upset that nothing else could be done. I saw a different doctor today since I usually go in on Mondays, so I'm praying that my normal doctor is in on Monday. I'm going to have a load of questions because this is IUI Cycle #3 and every month they have missed my ovulation! I feel like it's going to happen again this time around. Next week the office closed 3 days because of holidays!!!! WTH?Click to expand...

Ugh. That's crazy that they're closed so much next week. I can't imagine why they'd need to do that. Definitely ask your regular doctor what's going on. I mean, you take the Clomid, endure the side effects, all in hope that you will have a good chance that cycle. Even if they get everything right with the medications and the timing, you have something like a 20% chance. When they start messing up, cycle after cycle, they're lowering the chance even more! My FS said they like to have 2-3 follicles going in. Plus, Clomid isn't one of those things you can take indefinitely, because it can affect your lining. You want to know that each time you take it, you're going to get the best care and attention they can give, so you're not doing it for nothing. I'm so frustrated for you. I know you're upset and it's understandable. Just drink your water this weekend, and hopefully you'll have a great appointment on Monday. If things aren't any better on Monday, you can have a serious conversation with your doctor and explain that you're feeling like they aren't doing what needs to be done for you to have a successful cycle.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> AFM - CD10 scan went MUCH better than earlier in the week. I now have 4 follicles, 2 on the left and 2 on the right measuring 1.3, 1.2, 1.1 and 1.1. The doctor said that this is looking much better than my previous injectable cycle as they are all around the exact same since and a good number of them without being too many! I'm back there again tomorrow to make sure that I don't start to overstimulate .... the doctor told me today its a fine balance now between giving the follicles enough "food" to keep going but without getting more developing - he actually referred to it like Miracle Grow for plants .... and my thought was "did you seriously just relate my ovaries to plants!?!?!"

That is GREAT news springy!!! Your follies sound like they are perfect. YAY!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## usamom

PCOS- hope all went well this morning!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> August - so sorry your scan didn't go well. Your clinic definitely owes you some answers.
> 
> Springy - great news on your scan. What units do they measure your follies in? Mine are measured in mm. Just wondering as I've never seen numbers down to the tenths.
> 
> PCOS - can't wait for the update!
> 
> I think they use cm so when I say 1.3 it would equate to a 13mm one that your clinic would describe. Just cm vs mm :) I'm just SO happy today that there are more than one and that they are all around the same size meaning that when they release all will potentially contain a viable egg I have been doing a :happydance::happydance: since my appointment at 7:20 this AM!!!!Click to expand...

Sounds like they nailed your dosage this month!


----------



## twinkle83

August drink lots of water it really help
Springy im so happy for you...Hope so this cycle u get BFP:dust:
PCOS Praying for you:dust:

AFM - 10dpiui feel like af cramps:wacko:...Dont want af this time just want BFP..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

YAY!!!! SPRINGY!!!!! 4 FOLLIES!!!! HOW FRICKIN AMAZING!!! Congrats ... you totally deserve this BFP ... May God wrap his arms around you and bless you this month!!!!


----------



## twinkle83

Hey Pcos.How r u? how was the day?How everything went?


----------



## Harvest2009

Great news Springy! Glad to hear those follies are growing!!!

Good luck today PCOS!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

twinkle83 said:


> Hey Pcos.How r u? how was the day?How everything went?

Just leaving for the FET now :)


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> twinkle83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pcos.How r u? how was the day?How everything went?
> 
> Just leaving for the FET now :)Click to expand...


AWESOME!!!! Can't wait until you get back to tell us all about it!

I'm praying super hard for you right now :hugs:


----------



## twinkle83

PCOSMomToOne said:


> twinkle83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pcos.How r u? how was the day?How everything went?
> 
> Just leaving for the FET now :)Click to expand...

Lots of luck ..Praying for u:dust:


----------



## ashleyjean

I did my very first injection (Lupron) last night! I was so proud of myself that I actually did it, haha. Even though I definitely hesitated like 3 times before I could finally push the needle in! I'm such a baby I don't know how I'm gunna be able to get through the giant needle progesterone shots in a few weeks!


----------



## azlissie

Good luck today, PCOS!! I'm kmfx'd for you today - I really hope you get a sticky baby! You've been through so much and you really deserve it.

Yay for great follies, Springy!! That is awesome. Sounds like things are going really well this cycle.

August, I'm so sorry you had a bad scan today. It does seem like your clinic just isn't bringing their A game - I can't understand how they could be so laid back when this is your third try! Hope things go better on Monday.

AFM, I'm starting 100mg Clomid tonight - last time around it gave me some nasty headaches but that was the only real side effect. I'll be going back on Weds to learn how to do the injections, but listening to you ladies talk about it I'm sure it will be fine. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## augustluvers

ashleyjean said:


> I did my very first injection (Lupron) last night! I was so proud of myself that I actually did it, haha. Even though I definitely hesitated like 3 times before I could finally push the needle in! I'm such a baby I don't know how I'm gunna be able to get through the giant needle progesterone shots in a few weeks!

:happydance: You go girl!!! Two thumps up to you! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

azlissie said:


> Good luck today, PCOS!! I'm kmfx'd for you today - I really hope you get a sticky baby! You've been through so much and you really deserve it.
> 
> Yay for great follies, Springy!! That is awesome. Sounds like things are going really well this cycle.
> 
> August, I'm so sorry you had a bad scan today. It does seem like your clinic just isn't bringing their A game - I can't understand how they could be so laid back when this is your third try! Hope things go better on Monday.
> 
> AFM, I'm starting 100mg Clomid tonight - last time around it gave me some nasty headaches but that was the only real side effect. I'll be going back on Weds to learn how to do the injections, but listening to you ladies talk about it I'm sure it will be fine. Hope everyone has a good day!

Thank you :hugs: And yes, I'm more upset with the Clinic then with my body. I'm just fed up with the trying and them not helping! Or doing anything about the failed cycles. I'm going to ask about IVF on Monday, because at this point I might as well jump right into that! :wacko:


----------



## Springy

ashleyjean said:


> I did my very first injection (Lupron) last night! I was so proud of myself that I actually did it, haha. Even though I definitely hesitated like 3 times before I could finally push the needle in! I'm such a baby I don't know how I'm gunna be able to get through the giant needle progesterone shots in a few weeks!

The Lupron and any other injectable shots get easier and easier with each one! I used to have to sit and take deep breaths before hand and now I just dial it up and inject standing up and move about my day. I'm sure there will be some anxiety with the progesterone shots but you'll get through it :) Picture yourself with a baby in your arms and it will help you get through EVERYTHING!!!



azlissie said:


> Good luck today, PCOS!! I'm kmfx'd for you today - I really hope you get a sticky baby! You've been through so much and you really deserve it.
> 
> Yay for great follies, Springy!! That is awesome. Sounds like things are going really well this cycle.
> 
> August, I'm so sorry you had a bad scan today. It does seem like your clinic just isn't bringing their A game - I can't understand how they could be so laid back when this is your third try! Hope things go better on Monday.
> 
> AFM, I'm starting 100mg Clomid tonight - last time around it gave me some nasty headaches but that was the only real side effect. I'll be going back on Weds to learn how to do the injections, but listening to you ladies talk about it I'm sure it will be fine. Hope everyone has a good day!

You'll have NO issue with the injections! Praying that this is our month :) Ughhh clomid headaches and hot flashes, I sure don't miss those!! Only side effect I have had from the Gonal F is some bloating but its not even unbearable. Worse after I eat but if I drink lots and lots of water its better!



augustluvers said:


> Thank you :hugs: And yes, I'm more upset with the Clinic then with my body. I'm just fed up with the trying and them not helping! Or doing anything about the failed cycles. I'm going to ask about IVF on Monday, because at this point I might as well jump right into that! :wacko:

Hang in there August! Is there any option of switching to a different clinic that may be more helpful and have better hours??


----------



## augustluvers

augustluvers said:


> Thank you :hugs: And yes, I'm more upset with the Clinic then with my body. I'm just fed up with the trying and them not helping! Or doing anything about the failed cycles. I'm going to ask about IVF on Monday, because at this point I might as well jump right into that! :wacko:

Hang in there August! Is there any option of switching to a different clinic that may be more helpful and have better hours??[/QUOTE]

Hey Springy ~ I don't know of any other clinics here in South Jersey. I may have to start researching. I was told that where I go, is #1 in the State of NJ but I'm not seeing how great they are supposed to be... lol


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah, i agree with springy, the injections get easier. when i did IVF i was doing 3 different injections a day.. i would line them up and boom boom boom, one after another i would just knock em out. isn't it funny how we just do these things without questioning it? i feel like a normal person would say what the..?? :rofl:


----------



## augustluvers

Touch the Sky said:


> yeah, i agree with springy, the injections get easier. when i did IVF i was doing 3 different injections a day.. i would line them up and boom boom boom, one after another i would just knock em out. isn't it funny how we just do these things without questioning it? i feel like a normal person would say what the..?? :rofl:

I know that when I talk to my normal conceiving friends ( :haha:) they look at me like I have four heads, when I talk about IUI injections, how so many doctors have look at my parts more then I have, hahahahaha 

But we would do and give anything to have a baby in our arms!


----------



## usamom

augustluvers said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: And yes, I'm more upset with the Clinic then with my body. I'm just fed up with the trying and them not helping! Or doing anything about the failed cycles. I'm going to ask about IVF on Monday, because at this point I might as well jump right into that! :wacko:
> 
> Hang in there August! Is there any option of switching to a different clinic that may be more helpful and have better hours??Click to expand...

Hey Springy ~ I don't know of any other clinics here in South Jersey. I may have to start researching. I was told that where I go, is #1 in the State of NJ but I'm not seeing how great they are supposed to be... lol[/QUOTE]

It's a little out of the way- but I really love my clinic here in Baltimore.. Something to consider if you need to try something else.....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

We transferred 2 good quality embryos. Will post pics soon! :)


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> We transferred 2 good quality embryos. Will post pics soon! :)

yeaaa!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Yay pcos!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0436-1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> We transferred 2 good quality embryos. Will post pics soon! :)

Woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

you are officially PUPO with TWINS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkle83

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :baby::baby:

wow..so cute...so happy for u dear:happydance::happydance:..yeppy..How r u?


----------



## Harvest2009

YAY PCOS :happydance::happydance::happydance: PUPO with twins!!! Congrats!


----------



## azlissie

PCOS, your embies look great! What's your plan now - are you going to have to do some bed rest or just resume normal activities? I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

twinkle83 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> :baby::baby:
> 
> wow..so cute...so happy for u dear:happydance::happydance:..yeppy..How r u?Click to expand...

Doing good!!! Just super duper uber nervous now! The good news is that since the 2 embies thawed so well ... I still have 3 left!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

azlissie said:


> PCOS, your embies look great! What's your plan now - are you going to have to do some bed rest or just resume normal activities? I'm so excited for you!!

They have me on bed rest all weekend and NO bathing/showering as well. Eek, I'm gonna stink! lol ....

I am obviously allowed to get up to pee and do all my meds. But other than that I will be parked on my bed. 

So strange just sitting in bed doing nothing and not being sick.


----------



## LittleBird

Whoo whee! I think I'll be able to smell you from here! :haha:

I hope you have some books/magazines/movies lined up for the next couple of days. And if you need any company, come find us on BnB!


----------



## caphybear

Yay pcos! :wohoo:


----------



## Springy

YAY!!!! Those embies look BEAUTIFUL inside you :) Rest up this weekend!!! PUPO!!!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

What an amazing picture PCOS! Rest up and let those little ones snuggle in.


----------



## angieloo

So excited for you PCOS and even better news with the three left!!! Gets lots of rest:) Happy thoughts:)


----------



## azlissie

Hi PCOS! How's the bed rest going? I hope your embies are getting all snuggled in. FX'd!!


----------



## augustluvers

I'm here at work already. I went to my appointment and nothing changed since Friday. The doctor gave me two options: #1 Take 200mg of Clomid a day for five more days or #2 end the cycle and come in for a consult to see what would be the next step. I went with option #2 because last month I took clomid twice and it never helped me. 

I don't know what I'm going to do. My appointment is on Wednesday at 2pm. 
Why does it have to be so hard for us, what the heck have I done to deserve this?

On top of everything, they took blood from me, and you know how they cover it right away and then put tape? Well stupid me, decided to put my sweater back on and it made the cotton and tape come out. I was in the bathroom so all of a sudden I'm squirting blood EVERYWHERE and I have to go back out and into the blood room and I scared the poor girl with all the blood that was everywhere! I was so embarressed and upset by the time I was seen by the doctor. When he gave me the bad news I think he thought that I was about to lose it because he kept looking at me with a weird smile and a look on his face that was like he was expecting something to happen or be said! 

I need some help from those of you who are in injectable cycles... What is the schedule like? How many times and on what days do you go in for check ups? 

I'm in a horrible mood and it is only 8:14am!!!! I still have the entire day to go!


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> I'm here at work already. I went to my appointment and nothing changed since Friday. The doctor gave me two options: #1 Take 200mg of Clomid a day for five more days or #2 end the cycle and come in for a consult to see what would be the next step. I went with option #2 because last month I took clomid twice and it never helped me.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do. My appointment is on Wednesday at 2pm.
> Why does it have to be so hard for us, what the heck have I done to deserve this?
> 
> On top of everything, they took blood from me, and you know how they cover it right away and then put tape? Well stupid me, decided to put my sweater back on and it made the cotton and tape come out. I was in the bathroom so all of a sudden I'm squirting blood EVERYWHERE and I have to go back out and into the blood room and I scared the poor girl with all the blood that was everywhere! I was so embarressed and upset by the time I was seen by the doctor. When he gave me the bad news I think he thought that I was about to lose it because he kept looking at me with a weird smile and a look on his face that was like he was expecting something to happen or be said!
> 
> I need some help from those of you who are in injectable cycles... What is the schedule like? How many times and on what days do you go in for check ups?
> 
> I'm in a horrible mood and it is only 8:14am!!!! I still have the entire day to go!

Oh August I'm SO sorry to hear that your day is starting off in such a bad way!! I'm sending you a HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs:!!!!

I think you went with the right option. If the Clomid wasn't helping you last month or this month there is no point in continuing on with it. As hard as it is trust and believe that the next step is all part of the path you are to take to get to your BFP.

As for injectables, I think it varies from clinic to clinic but this is what happens for me on a stimulated injection cycle.

CD 3 - baseline blood & ultrasound
Injections CD 3 to CD 6
CD 7 - blood & ultrasound
After the CD 7 results they may increase / decrease the dose depending on the hormone levels and the number of follicles. My first cycle they dropped my dose and this month because I started on a much lower dose they had to increase my dose.

I then go back everyday for monitoring where they check the follicles and my hormone levels. This happens everyday till I trigger. So in my first month I was there CD 7 through CD 10 we triggered on that day and then I had IUI on CD 11 and CD 12. On CD 12 they do blood and an ultrasound to confirm ovulation. This month I was back from CD 7 through CD 13, which is today, when they triggered. I'll have IUI tomorrow and Wednesday and on Wednesday they will do blood and a scan. 

So while for me it is a lot of trips to the clinic it is worth it because I know they are watching things really closely.

HANG IN THERE!!! I'll be praying for you and thinking about you this week and you'll have to let us know what they suggest for you as your next steps.

AFM ..... I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> AFM ..... I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Thank you for that information Springy! :hugs: It helps to know what to look forward to. I just want to budget it out because putting out $15 a visit adds up really quick. And during this time (the holidays) every penny counts. 

As for your morning ~ I'm happy for you. 2 follies are great! Keep us posted on how your IUI's go :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

augustluvers said:


> I'm here at work already. I went to my appointment and nothing changed since Friday. The doctor gave me two options: #1 Take 200mg of Clomid a day for five more days or #2 end the cycle and come in for a consult to see what would be the next step. I went with option #2 because last month I took clomid twice and it never helped me.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do. My appointment is on Wednesday at 2pm.
> Why does it have to be so hard for us, what the heck have I done to deserve this?
> 
> On top of everything, they took blood from me, and you know how they cover it right away and then put tape? Well stupid me, decided to put my sweater back on and it made the cotton and tape come out. I was in the bathroom so all of a sudden I'm squirting blood EVERYWHERE and I have to go back out and into the blood room and I scared the poor girl with all the blood that was everywhere! I was so embarressed and upset by the time I was seen by the doctor. When he gave me the bad news I think he thought that I was about to lose it because he kept looking at me with a weird smile and a look on his face that was like he was expecting something to happen or be said!
> 
> I need some help from those of you who are in injectable cycles... What is the schedule like? How many times and on what days do you go in for check ups?
> 
> I'm in a horrible mood and it is only 8:14am!!!! I still have the entire day to go!

August, I'm sorry for the way your Monday is going. :hugs:

I think you did the right thing. I haven't heard of many places doing the double dose of Clomid in one cycle like that. And 200mg is heavy duty! I think most places go up to 150mg. I can't even imagine the side effects at that dose!

So, the last two cycles, I would have the first appt./ultrasound at CD3. I did Femara, 2.5mg in the morning and 2.5mg in the evening. I think the last time it was CD4-8. Then I started my Follistim injections CD9 (100IU). I injected CD9 and CD10 then went in CD11 for a follow up ultrasound and blood work. Both cycles, they called me in the afternoon to tell me to continue injections CD11 and CD12 and come in again for another ultrasound on CD13. The last cycle, I did my trigger the evening of CD13 and came in for my IUI the morning of CD15, 36 hours after trigger. So I was in the doctor's office CD3, 11, 13, and 15. I took progesterone following the IUI. After the IUI, they say call in two weeks, whether or not I got my BFP.


----------



## LittleBird

Springy said:


> AFM ..... I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time.[/COLOR]

Springy, sorry you're feeling down about 2 follicles. My FS said that they typically aim for 2-3, the cycle I had 4 they wanted to cancel, but then found out that my estrogen level was so low, they thought I had at least some empty follicles. This time around, I only had two follicles, but a good estrogen level. So don't give up hope that it will be good enough for your BFP! I have my fingers crossed that this cycle will be it! Are they doing the IUI tomorrow or Wednesday?


----------



## Springy

LittleBird said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> AFM ..... I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time.[/COLOR]
> 
> Springy, sorry you're feeling down about 2 follicles. My FS said that they typically aim for 2-3, the cycle I had 4 they wanted to cancel, but then found out that my estrogen level was so low, they thought I had at least some empty follicles. This time around, I only had two follicles, but a good estrogen level. So don't give up hope that it will be good enough for your BFP! I have my fingers crossed that this cycle will be it! Are they doing the IUI tomorrow or Wednesday?Click to expand...

Thanks - the fact that you only had 2 and got your BFP gives me hope for this cycle. My clinic does back to back IUI so both Tuesday and Wednesday. Tuesday IUI is about 27.5 hours post trigger and then one at 51 hours post trigger. I was really concerned about my estrogen as on my last injectable cycle it was through the roof and it is totally normal right now which is a good sign I guess!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey springy, 2 is good!! but if it makes you feel better, when I did IVF i had 12 mature follies at the time of trigger, but then when they did the retrieval i had 13. so the 13mm i had ended up maturing from time to trigger to retrieval.. that might happen with you too :)


----------



## augustluvers

LittleBird said:


> August, I'm sorry for the way your Monday is going. :hugs:
> 
> I think you did the right thing. I haven't heard of many places doing the double dose of Clomid in one cycle like that. And 200mg is heavy duty! I think most places go up to 150mg. I can't even imagine the side effects at that dose!
> 
> So, the last two cycles, I would have the first appt./ultrasound at CD3. I did Femara, 2.5mg in the morning and 2.5mg in the evening. I think the last time it was CD4-8. Then I started my Follistim injections CD9 (100IU). I injected CD9 and CD10 then went in CD11 for a follow up ultrasound and blood work. Both cycles, they called me in the afternoon to tell me to continue injections CD11 and CD12 and come in again for another ultrasound on CD13. The last cycle, I did my trigger the evening of CD13 and came in for my IUI the morning of CD15, 36 hours after trigger. So I was in the doctor's office CD3, 11, 13, and 15. I took progesterone following the IUI. After the IUI, they say call in two weeks, whether or not I got my BFP.

Littlebird ~ Thank you for answering, esp with your schedule... :hugs:

I'm budgeting about 7 visits plus the meds.


----------



## twinkle83

All the best springy for tomorrow and wednesday..keeping my finger crossed..:dust:
August i am so sorry to hear that..lots of:hug:
Little bird how r u?
PCOS How r u?

AFM: 13dpiui 2day i tested and it was BFN..I was planning to test on 11th nov but cant controll myself..I am really sad dont want to see af this time..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy, that 13 can definitely catch up and it's possible it already contains a mature egg. Injectibles do amazing things!!!! :) Hang in there girly!!!!


AFM -- I don't feel prego, nor do I have any symptoms. No cramping, no sore boobs, no nausea .. none of that. So what does that lead me to believe??? Well ... ya exactly.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy, that 13 can definitely catch up and it's possible it already contains a mature egg. Injectibles do amazing things!!!! :) Hang in there girly!!!!
> 
> 
> AFM -- I don't feel prego, nor do I have any symptoms. No cramping, no sore boobs, no nausea .. none of that. So what does that lead me to believe??? Well ... ya exactly.

PCOS - my sister had NO symptoms at all through her entire 9 months, my best friend had her first little one last year at this time and like my sister would never have known she was pregnant. She told me last week she is pregnant again and only by luck of using an OPK 3 days in a row to try and detect ovulation did she realize she was pregnant. Again - ZERO symptoms. One month when I was having a consult with my RE and mentioned that I didn't know yet if I was pregnant or not actually said to me "you will not know that early" so don't read ANYTHING into no symptoms. Hang in there and BELIEVE this is your month!!!

HUGS :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

twinkle83 said:


> Little bird how r u?
> 
> AFM: 13dpiui 2day i tested and it was BFN..I was planning to test on 11th nov but cant controll myself..I am really sad dont want to see af this time..

Twinkle, I'm doing fine, thanks for asking. I've been rocking the sea-bands so it's been a little better the past two days.

I'm sorry about the BFN. :hugs:

I know that it's discouraging to see those after an IUI. Heartbreaking. I wish you didn't have to go through this!


----------



## LittleBird

PCOSMomToOne said:


> AFM -- I don't feel prego, nor do I have any symptoms. No cramping, no sore boobs, no nausea .. none of that. So what does that lead me to believe??? Well ... ya exactly.

Mandy, don't let lack of symptoms get you down. You're pregnant. Just gotta be. :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

pcos - its TOO EARLY!! :hugs:


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

Just an update... i had my u/s on 28 Oct and FS confirmed 2 little ones at 5 weeks 4 days. Then went on holiday and started bleeding on 4 Nov.

FS confirmed today after u/s and bloods that i miscarried at +- 7 weeks. Not a great feeling. Seeing FS on Saturday 12 Nov for meds and follow up.

I'm feeling sad, but not hopeless yet! I know that there are many more options we haven't explored yet, so trying to stay positive.

Good luck to all, will update next week. Hopefully we can try again soon, have no idea if there is a 'waiting period' after m/c?


----------



## LittleBird

Oh no, Sasha. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs:

I am not sure what kind of waiting period your FS would recommend. I know a lot of ladies who are TTC without assistance might go straight into TTC again, but some doctors want you to wait until after next AF. And if it requires extra intervention to end the pregnancy, even longer. I had Methotrexate and my doctor just said to wait until my next period, but a lot of doctors recommend 3 months. Are they going to monitor your hCG levels? I'm not sure how long it will take to get back to 0 after 7 weeks. My second miscarriage was earlier and it took around three weeks to get back to 0.

Again, I'm so sorry you're going through this right now. I am sure it hurts but you sound like you're being strong and positive and ready to continue TTC. I just hope that your body heals quickly and you can keep moving forward on this journey.


----------



## Springy

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just an update... i had my u/s on 28 Oct and FS confirmed 2 little ones at 5 weeks 4 days. Then went on holiday and started bleeding on 4 Nov.
> 
> FS confirmed today after u/s and bloods that i miscarried at +- 7 weeks. Not a great feeling. Seeing FS on Saturday 12 Nov for meds and follow up.
> 
> I'm feeling sad, but not hopeless yet! I know that there are many more options we haven't explored yet, so trying to stay positive.
> 
> Good luck to all, will update next week. Hopefully we can try again soon, have no idea if there is a 'waiting period' after m/c?

Sasha I am SO sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts. This is a very tough time for you and I know there is nothing that anyone can say that will make you feel better. Just know that we are thinking of you and praying that you get through this difficult time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Sasha, I am very sorry to hear that. Just know that we are all here for you if you need some emotional support.


----------



## twinkle83

sasha very sorry to hear that..:hug:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sending you HUGE hugs Sasha!!!! I'm soo very sorry. May the Lord be with you.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:bfn: :nope:


----------



## Harvest2009

Sasha-so sorry to hear of your losses, sending you huge hugs!!!
Good luck today with the IUI Springy, sending you lots of dust :)
PCOS-don't even give the BFN a second thought, its way too early! That second line will show up soon :) 
August-sorry to hear you are having a tough time with your cycle. Really hope that injectibles are the ticket for you!


----------



## angieloo

Oh Sasha I am so sorry:( hugs! Have you talked to your dr about when you are starting again?

PCOS: hoping it's just too early! A lot can change in a day


----------



## angieloo

Oh Sasha I am so sorry:( hugs! Have you talked to your dr about when you are starting again?

PCOS: hoping it's just too early! A lot can change in a day


----------



## augustluvers

Sasha ~ I'm sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs:

PCOS ~ I'm praying that you took the test too early... and praying hard that you get a BFP soon.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Girls! Our page has been pretty dormant today... I know that many of us, including myself have not have the best few days, and of all the comforting words or quotes that I may know, none will ease anyone's pain. I've been feeding myself positive thoughts and quotes for days... it's like everytime I think something good is going to happen, something else ruins it. Just look at my current cycle... it sucks, it blows, and sometime I throw things :blush: My anger has become the front of who I am and what I do for a very long time but not anymore!!! We need to learn to enjoy where we are on our way to where we are going :hugs: 

Did you know that we wait and wait for something that can come in an instant? And then what? We begin to wait again for something else, a job, a new house, a new car, a prada bag etc... sometimes we need to take a breath and enjoy the right here and the right now. 

I've been participating in a 30 Attitude of Gratitude, and even on my worst days I have found something to be grateful for, and those little things are what keep my anger and sadness at bay, it helps not allow these negative emotions to take over my life. 

Ok... I'm sorry for the long post! hahaha! I just wanted to share my thoughts and what I'm doing and if you only get one thing from what I have written I hope its that _*we have to learn to enjoy where we are on our way to where we are going. *_


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hello Ladies! so sorry Sasha...my prayers are with you as you find your way again....

Good luck Springy! how you feeling? did it go well today?

PCOS....dont even think twice about that BFN! It is way way too early!! think positive!!

Thank-you August for the kind words....I really needed it.

As for me today is CD8, taking 42 IU of puregon, once daily, went in for my bloodwork and scan and I guess my estrogen is ok since they didn't increase my dose. I asked them about doing the IUI 36 hours post trigger and she looked at me like I was crazy!!! She asked why I wanted it that way and I said I feel it is better for us. Somethings we just have to research ourselves. She replied if you are going to read online then make you read the canadian websites as the american websites are out of whack!! WHAT THE F????? Well I have read all over the internet, and the majority are sayin 36 hours! I am starting to hate my clinic...they are recipe doers.....and I am just another patient to cross off their to-do list each time I am there! :(


----------



## kissyfacelala

Oh just wanted to reply august about injectables...I was freaking out about them and now after a few of them, they are a piece of cake....mind you the puregon, is a small needle just under the skin...but it is like all the other ladies are saying...you don't feel anything and the pen is easy to use...medicine comes premixed and ready to use....

as for the ovidrel trigger shot and doing it myself...we will see what the doctor says closer to my IUI date...they better agree to it! i do not believe 24 hours is correct timing! and as for self-injecting the trigger...I am a little worried since it intramuscular :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

kissyfacelala said:


> as for the ovidrel trigger shot and doing it myself...we will see what the doctor says closer to my IUI date...they better agree to it! i do not believe 24 hours is correct timing! and as for self-injecting the trigger...I am a little worried since it intramuscular :(

I definitely say take it into your own hands. I have heard countless stories where girls have done 4 and 5 IUI's and never got pregnant until they switched to the 36 hours. 

About the intramuscular trigger ... I have done 10 of them myself now into my rump. They sound and look much worse than they are. Now, I just wake up and jab without even thinking about it anymore. It's become so routine for me. 

I know I sound like a broken record .. but I promise you this .. the worst part about the injection isn't the needle or the injecting part ... it's the 2-3 hours later when it's sore as crap. 

I took a picture of my butt cheek today :haha: Just so I could scrapbook it...it seriously looks like a pin cushion.

See the little girl in my lap in my avatar?? She was from a 36 hour trigger! The most amazing trigger I may add ;)


----------



## LittleBird

kissyface -- I didn't have to take my trigger shot in the muscle. I took it in the same belly area as the Follistim shots that I had. The nurse told me that it's fine either way and it's easier for me to give myself the shot this way than in the butt. That was something I worried about a little bit -- all the stuff online about the trigger shot talked about doing it in the muscle.

Sorry they acted like you were crazy with the 36 hour comment. I found this link after my last IUI, when I was doing some reading:

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html

Check out the question "When is the best timing for an IUI?"

I don't think the data would be different in Canada and the US -- I mean, we're all people!

I will say, after the other two IUIs done about 24 hours after trigger, it was kinda nerve-wracking to do the 36 hour one. I am so glad that's what we did and it worked out, but I kept picturing the poor little egg being released too early. So if you take matters into your own hands, try to relax and trust all the other people who have had successful IUIs 36 hours after trigger.


----------



## azlissie

Good evening, ladies. Hope you don't mind a little rant - I'm having such a frustrating day. When I saw my RE last week we decided to do a combo Clomid+Menopur IUI. He wrote me an rx for the meds but told me to call his nurse the next day to see if any other patients were selling their unused stuff. I called her Wednesday and she said she'd get back to me, and finally I had to call her yesterday. She told me not to fill the rx at Walgreens - I was supposed to call her today and she'd give me the number of someone selling their meds. So I called her today and never heard back. I decided I'd better just get the rx filled because I'm supposed to start the menopur tomorrow, and Walgreens wants $1050 for 8 vials! My RE told me it would be about $480. I called the nurse again and she told me not to fill it but to just come to my injection-teaching appointment tomorrow with no meds! She did ask if I could get down to Mexico tomorrow - yeah it's an hour away but I have a job! I just feel like this whole cycle is going to be a bust - there's no way I'm going to get the meds in time and what's the point of doing a 4th IUI with the same dosage of Clomid I used for the first 3?? I'm so upset right now - I feel like the universe is telling me it's just not meant to be.

Sorry to be such a downer, especially after August's pep talk, but I just feel like crap right now. I hate this.


----------



## Sasha25

angieloo said:


> Oh Sasha I am so sorry:( hugs! Have you talked to your dr about when you are starting again?

Hi Angieloo

I am seeing my FS on Saturday. He said he will give me meds to clear out the rest of the tissue that might not come out naturally. As for trying again and going forward, i have no idea, but will ask all the Q's when i see him.

AND thanks to all for the hugs and thoughts! I am staying positive and hope to be updating you with good news soon.

:dust: :dust: 
Spreading the dust for all on the thread!


----------



## LittleBird

azlissie -- Wow, sounds like you're having a frustrating time getting your meds! I can't believe the difference in cost from one place to the next. I never used Menopur, but my injections were about $300 per cycle and I thought that was a lot. $1000 is really high!

I know what you're saying about not doing the same IUI you've done the past three times. You want to feel like you're giving yourself a better chance each time, like the current plan is going to get you to the BFP. I think I would just drive to get the meds, if you can figure out a way to do it, but on the other hand, we go through a lot as it is to get an IUI and it definitely feels like it starts to take over our lives. The cycle should be as stress-free as possible.

I'm sorry, I wish they could have given you more time to get to Mexico and get the meds, rather than make it a last minute task. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle83

HI GIRLS
SPRINGY how r u?
AUGUST hope so 36 hour shot works for you
PCOS and LITTLEBIRD how r u both?
Azlissie whn is ur iui?
Angie how r u?

AFM: 15dpiui again BFN and feel like AF can start anytime..So my 2nd iui didnt worked..This month im planning to skip my 3rd iui and ll do it in december..If nothing happen thn to IVF.
Planning to go to my doc ll ask him about skipping this month for iui or directly going for ivf..Dont want to cry for this cycle..My all hopes are shattered..


----------



## LittleBird

Twinkle, I'm sorry about the BFN. :hugs:

It could be good to take a cycle off. Let us know what the doctor says about IUI vs. IVF for you. I can't imagine they'd give up on IUI after two tries, but I don't know your exact situation. This is definitely the hardest part of the cycle. For a couple of days before AF, it's the lowest place. For me, once AF came and I had my new appointment booked at the FS, I was feeling hopeful again. I don't know why it has to be such an emotional roller coaster, I just know that it happens for so many of us. If it makes you feel better, let yourself cry a little. It will get easier, just get through the next couple of days. Even if you decide to take a month off, at least you'll know what your plans are for the near future.

I really hope good news is coming soon for you. I'm sorry that you're feeling sad about the way this cycle went. :hugs:


----------



## heretohope

Hi all.

Im having my 3rd IUI this weekend (as long as u/s is ok Friday). Ive been really bummed lately as I was so hoping the 2nd IUI would work. So, back on track, doing everything Im supposed to and then some.... hoping and praying for a good result this weekend! Id love a turkey baby!! :winkwink:

Congrats on the BFP's and GL to all those still trying/waiting. 

:flower:


----------



## LittleBird

heretohope -- I hope the IUI goes well this weekend. It is disappointing when you get a BFN after an IUI. Fingers crossed that third time is a charm! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

azlissie said:


> Good evening, ladies. Hope you don't mind a little rant - I'm having such a frustrating day. When I saw my RE last week we decided to do a combo Clomid+Menopur IUI. He wrote me an rx for the meds but told me to call his nurse the next day to see if any other patients were selling their unused stuff. I called her Wednesday and she said she'd get back to me, and finally I had to call her yesterday. She told me not to fill the rx at Walgreens - I was supposed to call her today and she'd give me the number of someone selling their meds. So I called her today and never heard back. I decided I'd better just get the rx filled because I'm supposed to start the menopur tomorrow, and Walgreens wants $1050 for 8 vials! My RE told me it would be about $480. I called the nurse again and she told me not to fill it but to just come to my injection-teaching appointment tomorrow with no meds! She did ask if I could get down to Mexico tomorrow - yeah it's an hour away but I have a job! I just feel like this whole cycle is going to be a bust - there's no way I'm going to get the meds in time and what's the point of doing a 4th IUI with the same dosage of Clomid I used for the first 3?? I'm so upset right now - I feel like the universe is telling me it's just not meant to be.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer, especially after August's pep talk, but I just feel like crap right now. I hate this.

lol at the mention of my pep talk :haha:

But seriously, don't feel bad, we all have our days sweetie and I pray that you start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

kissyfacelala said:


> Oh just wanted to reply august about injectables...I was freaking out about them and now after a few of them, they are a piece of cake....mind you the puregon, is a small needle just under the skin...but it is like all the other ladies are saying...you don't feel anything and the pen is easy to use...medicine comes premixed and ready to use....
> 
> as for the ovidrel trigger shot and doing it myself...we will see what the doctor says closer to my IUI date...they better agree to it! i do not believe 24 hours is correct timing! and as for self-injecting the trigger...I am a little worried since it intramuscular :(

Thank you thank thank you!!! :hugs: I'm actually starting to look forward to the injections because maybe, just maybe my body will work better with them!


----------



## augustluvers

Morning Girls!!!!

I've had a busy morning. I had an interview at 10am for a job position that I really, really want! I was super duper nervous but the interviewer said that I was the best interview she has ever had, and that my answers were the best. She told me to be very happy, to feel extra confident that I did a great job! :cloud9:

I'm back at work right now. But in less then 50 minutes I'll be at the Fertility Center, husband in hand, to consult what our next step is going to be. Injections? or IVF? Either way I'm pretty excited about the appointment. :happydance: And so very grateful that they booked me so soon considering that most of you wait over two weeks for your consults.

I pray you are all having a blessed day!


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Morning Girls!!!!
> 
> I've had a busy morning. I had an interview at 10am for a job position that I really, really want! I was super duper nervous but the interviewer said that I was the best interview she has ever had, and that my answers were the best. She told me to be very happy, to feel extra confident that I did a great job! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm back at work right now. But in less then 50 minutes I'll be at the Fertility Center, husband in hand, to consult what our next step is going to be. Injections? or IVF? Either way I'm pretty excited about the appointment. :happydance: And so very grateful that they booked me so soon considering that most of you wait over two weeks for your consults.
> 
> I pray you are all having a blessed day!

Glad to hear that the interview went really well this morning!! Fingers crossed that you get the job :)

Fingers crossed you get the answers you want / need from the fertility centre this afternoon! Let us know how it goes!!!

AFM .... had my back to back IUI yesterday and today. I don't think I had the best ultrasound technician this AM. Took her forever and she was complaining about my bladder and it causing shadows etc. On the day of the trigger I had two follicles of almost the exact same size 1.8 and 1.7 and then a smaller one .... well the doctor tells me today that the technician is only reporting ONE follicle releasing! Of course I was NOT happy with that so I said "well this was a waste of money for only one follicle!!" and then he said "oh .... " and looked again and he said he thinks that the technician is wrong and that both of the ones that were the same size released. Not sure if I believe him but I'm praying that they both did. I really feel that $1500 is a waste of money for one follicle!!!!! 

I'm trying to just focus on the IVF information night next week and then the consultation 9 days later. 

Now in the dreaded TWW .... Beta is suppose to be the 23rd. If past cycles are predictors of this cycle AF will show up before then!!!!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## augustluvers

Springy said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls!!!!
> 
> I've had a busy morning. I had an interview at 10am for a job position that I really, really want! I was super duper nervous but the interviewer said that I was the best interview she has ever had, and that my answers were the best. She told me to be very happy, to feel extra confident that I did a great job! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm back at work right now. But in less then 50 minutes I'll be at the Fertility Center, husband in hand, to consult what our next step is going to be. Injections? or IVF? Either way I'm pretty excited about the appointment. :happydance: And so very grateful that they booked me so soon considering that most of you wait over two weeks for your consults.
> 
> I pray you are all having a blessed day!
> 
> Glad to hear that the interview went really well this morning!! Fingers crossed that you get the job :)
> 
> Fingers crossed you get the answers you want / need from the fertility centre this afternoon! Let us know how it goes!!!
> 
> AFM .... had my back to back IUI yesterday and today. I don't think I had the best ultrasound technician this AM. Took her forever and she was complaining about my bladder and it causing shadows etc. On the day of the trigger I had two follicles of almost the exact same size 1.8 and 1.7 and then a smaller one .... well the doctor tells me today that the technician is only reporting ONE follicle releasing! Of course I was NOT happy with that so I said "well this was a waste of money for only one follicle!!" and then he said "oh .... " and looked again and he said he thinks that the technician is wrong and that both of the ones that were the same size released. Not sure if I believe him but I'm praying that they both did. I really feel that $1500 is a waste of money for one follicle!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to just focus on the IVF information night next week and then the consultation 9 days later.
> 
> Now in the dreaded TWW .... Beta is suppose to be the 23rd. If past cycles are predictors of this cycle AF will show up before then!!!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing??Click to expand...

:hugs: Oh Springy I pray that both follicles released! I too am due for Af before the 23rd, which stinks because I'll be on the rag during Thanksgiving! Ugh... lol


----------



## augustluvers

Had my consultation ... injections it is for three cycles. If I fail to get pregnant during these 3 cycles, then I go back in for IVF consult. :happydance:

I'm really super duper excited and can't wait to get this started... if no AF by the 28th of November, I have to go in and get blood work done. If no ovulation is detected then I have to take provera for 5 days to bring on AF. But I think she'll be here by then. I pray she is!


----------



## angieloo

So happy for you August!!! Did you hear back on the interview yet?

Springy I will be thinking lots of prayers for you.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy, I absolutely HATE when you feel like you have to question your doctor. I have felt the same way MANY of times. I've been in almost that SAME situation, where I had the doctor checked to see if I ovulated and she was like "Hmm ya, I think so". I was like are you sure??? She had to go back and look again and explain "Ya, see how it's caving in here". To be honest, it looked like a perfectly round follicle with no caving in ... I just said "I guess I see it". Never the less, I think she lied.


----------



## augustluvers

angieloo said:


> So happy for you August!!! Did you hear back on the interview yet?
> 
> Springy I will be thinking lots of prayers for you.

I heard nothing yet, was told that I would hear within a weeks time. I already work for the agency but the position is a step higher, better pay and all (3 times more than what I make now) and they seemed pretty pleased with me. I'm praying super hard for this job!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy, I absolutely HATE when you feel like you have to question your doctor. I have felt the same way MANY of times. I've been in almost that SAME situation, where I had the doctor checked to see if I ovulated and she was like "Hmm ya, I think so". I was like are you sure??? She had to go back and look again and explain "Ya, see how it's caving in here". To be honest, it looked like a perfectly round follicle with no caving in ... I just said "I guess I see it". Never the less, I think she lied.

What are the chances that only one released when we triggered and they were both almost identical in size and last IUI I had even smaller ones release?!?! I just am praying SO SO SO hard that both released.

On the plus side - hubby's numbers were back up at 60 and 88 million pre wash and then 20 and 40 post wash with 99% motility :) YIPPEEE Let's pray one of those 60 million can find my egg (s)!!!!


----------



## twinkle83

LittleBird said:


> Twinkle, I'm sorry about the BFN. :hugs:
> 
> It could be good to take a cycle off. Let us know what the doctor says about IUI vs. IVF for you. I can't imagine they'd give up on IUI after two tries, but I don't know your exact situation. This is definitely the hardest part of the cycle. For a couple of days before AF, it's the lowest place. For me, once AF came and I had my new appointment booked at the FS, I was feeling hopeful again. I don't know why it has to be such an emotional roller coaster, I just know that it happens for so many of us. If it makes you feel better, let yourself cry a little. It will get easier, just get through the next couple of days. Even if you decide to take a month off, at least you'll know what your plans are for the near future.
> 
> I really hope good news is coming soon for you. I'm sorry that you're feeling sad about the way this cycle went. :hugs:

Thanx little bird..
My all reports are fine, no blocked tubes all hormones are fine..My hubby sperms count are less 24 mill and in our 2nd iui it was 5.5mill post wash..I dont know y IUI not working for us..I am thinking to skip my nov cycle and do 3rd iui in dec cycle..I ll talk this time to my FS let see what he say..
Me 28, DH 33


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Springy, I absolutely HATE when you feel like you have to question your doctor. I have felt the same way MANY of times. I've been in almost that SAME situation, where I had the doctor checked to see if I ovulated and she was like "Hmm ya, I think so". I was like are you sure??? She had to go back and look again and explain "Ya, see how it's caving in here". To be honest, it looked like a perfectly round follicle with no caving in ... I just said "I guess I see it". Never the less, I think she lied.
> 
> What are the chances that only one released when we triggered and they were both almost identical in size and last IUI I had even smaller ones release?!?! I just am praying SO SO SO hard that both released.
> 
> On the plus side - hubby's numbers were back up at 60 and 88 million pre wash and then 20 and 40 post wash with 99% motility :) YIPPEEE Let's pray one of those 60 million can find my egg (s)!!!!Click to expand...

They should both release with a trigger shot ... but they might not both release at the same time (my doctor said they could release hours apart). I'm positive that this is correct because I started dropping eggs 12 hours before my retrieval. I know I popped 4 eggs out before my procedure and they were all about 3-4 hours apart. It hurt like hell. 

I say you will have at LEAST 2 eggs ... and with those sperm counts ... I think you will be a-ok!:thumbup:


----------



## twinkle83

August allthe best for the job hope so u get it..

Springy dont take tension about follicles i think relax and keep ur mind calm in this cycle..Finger crossed for you...


----------



## LittleBird

Springy said:


> What are the chances that only one released when we triggered and they were both almost identical in size and last IUI I had even smaller ones release?!?! I just am praying SO SO SO hard that both released.
> 
> On the plus side - hubby's numbers were back up at 60 and 88 million pre wash and then 20 and 40 post wash with 99% motility :) YIPPEEE Let's pray one of those 60 million can find my egg (s)!!!!

I would think that if it were a new follicle from this cycle -- not a cyst -- there would be no reason why the trigger wouldn't cause it to open and release the egg. I would be more inclined to trust what they said in the last ultrasound than what they reported for today. I have never had an ultrasound after ovulation, maybe that's why. My FS just trusted that everything worked properly after the trigger.

Those numbers sound great! I hope this IUI works for you!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm on cd 2 I think. I had my second b2b iui on Oct 23 and 24th and what I think is my period started Monday afternoon with really light brownish spotting on and off with cramps, then it went away that night. In the morning it was heavier- but only a bit so I was like "stupid witch" but then it went away again in the afternoon and did not return last night or today. Just light beige when I wipe. I know clomid thins the lining but it was 8 mm at trigger and I still had a few estrace left to insert. I have an appt for u/s and bw on Friday morning so I will ask them for pg test.


----------



## Springy

Mas1118 said:


> I'm on cd 2 I think. I had my second b2b iui on Oct 23 and 24th and what I think is my period started Monday afternoon with really light brownish spotting on and off with cramps, then it went away that night. In the morning it was heavier- but only a bit so I was like "stupid witch" but then it went away again in the afternoon and did not return last night or today. Just light beige when I wipe. I know clomid thins the lining but it was 8 mm at trigger and I still had a few estrace left to insert. I have an appt for u/s and bw on Friday morning so I will ask them for pg test.

Hi Mas - have you tried using a HPT?

Whereabouts in Ontario are you? Im in Toronto but my clinic is in Mississauga.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Springy, I absolutely HATE when you feel like you have to question your doctor. I have felt the same way MANY of times. I've been in almost that SAME situation, where I had the doctor checked to see if I ovulated and she was like "Hmm ya, I think so". I was like are you sure??? She had to go back and look again and explain "Ya, see how it's caving in here". To be honest, it looked like a perfectly round follicle with no caving in ... I just said "I guess I see it". Never the less, I think she lied.
> 
> What are the chances that only one released when we triggered and they were both almost identical in size and last IUI I had even smaller ones release?!?! I just am praying SO SO SO hard that both released.
> 
> On the plus side - hubby's numbers were back up at 60 and 88 million pre wash and then 20 and 40 post wash with 99% motility :) YIPPEEE Let's pray one of those 60 million can find my egg (s)!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> They should both release with a trigger shot ... but they might not both release at the same time (my doctor said they could release hours apart). I'm positive that this is correct because I started dropping eggs 12 hours before my retrieval. I know I popped 4 eggs out before my procedure and they were all about 3-4 hours apart. It hurt like hell.
> 
> I say you will have at LEAST 2 eggs ... and with those sperm counts ... I think you will be a-ok!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I was in AGONY last night with cramps so hopefully the other egg popped today after the IUI. Gonna make my hubby BD tonight or first thing tomorrow just to be safe incase it popped later today after the IUI. In theory though with back to back IUI at 26 and 50 hours I should be covered if they all don't release at the same time!

I have NEVER had an issue with all my mature follicles not popping ... even in September when I had a huge number of them all 7 showed as popping. Just feel like NOTHING ever goes my way!!! :brat:


----------



## azlissie

Try not to worry, Springy! I'm sure your follies all popped - it sounds like the ultrasound tech maybe didn't know what she was doing. Even if it were to release after the second IUI you'd still be fine for timing. Good luck during the 2ww!

August, good luck with injectables! I've been doing a lot of reading about them and it sounds like they work fairly well for women who tried Clomid with no luck.

Twinkle, so sorry about AF. I think if you feel like you want to take November off and wait until December, that's what you should do. The emotional strain of this whole thing can be overwhelming.

I went to my appt today thinking this whole cycle was going to be a bust but they came through for me! They found a patient who had some extra vials so I'm paying her $120 for 8 - that's a way better deal than $1000!! They gave me the first injection today and showed me how to do it, but I already give myself injections because of arthritis so I knew what to do. So I'll be on 150iu of menopur today, tomorrow and then go in Friday for an u/s. It's amazing the highs and lows we can go through in 24 hours!! I was so depressed yesterday and today I'm feeling really optimistic again.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## LittleBird

azlissie -- Awesome news about the meds! Woo hoo!


----------



## Springy

azlissie said:


> Try not to worry, Springy! I'm sure your follies all popped - it sounds like the ultrasound tech maybe didn't know what she was doing. Even if it were to release after the second IUI you'd still be fine for timing. Good luck during the 2ww!
> 
> August, good luck with injectables! I've been doing a lot of reading about them and it sounds like they work fairly well for women who tried Clomid with no luck.
> 
> Twinkle, so sorry about AF. I think if you feel like you want to take November off and wait until December, that's what you should do. The emotional strain of this whole thing can be overwhelming.
> 
> I went to my appt today thinking this whole cycle was going to be a bust but they came through for me! They found a patient who had some extra vials so I'm paying her $120 for 8 - that's a way better deal than $1000!! They gave me the first injection today and showed me how to do it, but I already give myself injections because of arthritis so I knew what to do. So I'll be on 150iu of menopur today, tomorrow and then go in Friday for an u/s. It's amazing the highs and lows we can go through in 24 hours!! I was so depressed yesterday and today I'm feeling really optimistic again.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!

That is AMAZING news!!!!! So happy that you were able to get the drugs and that this cycle isn't going to be a bust! This entire TTC journey is an emotional rollercoaster.

I was crying in the car on the way home from the IUI yesterday because of the news about the follicles. DH is always so optimistic and hopeful that everything will work out. Thank goodness for him!!!! 

Can't wait to hear how your u/s goes tomorrow!!!!!

August - how was the rest of your day? Feeling better knowing that injectables are just around the corner???


----------



## twinkle83

Hi Girls..2day i started spotting so tomorrow my af will start...Totally shattered i dont have any hopes now..Tuesday have appointment with FS going to ask him about IVF if we can jump to it instead of going to 3rd IUI..I dont know y IUI nt working for us..
Want Help: how much IVF cost and does insurance cover it..Is it painful?


----------



## Springy

azlissie said:


> Try not to worry, Springy! I'm sure your follies all popped - it sounds like the ultrasound tech maybe didn't know what she was doing. Even if it were to release after the second IUI you'd still be fine for timing. Good luck during the 2ww!
> 
> August, good luck with injectables! I've been doing a lot of reading about them and it sounds like they work fairly well for women who tried Clomid with no luck.
> 
> Twinkle, so sorry about AF. I think if you feel like you want to take November off and wait until December, that's what you should do. The emotional strain of this whole thing can be overwhelming.
> 
> I went to my appt today thinking this whole cycle was going to be a bust but they came through for me! They found a patient who had some extra vials so I'm paying her $120 for 8 - that's a way better deal than $1000!! They gave me the first injection today and showed me how to do it, but I already give myself injections because of arthritis so I knew what to do. So I'll be on 150iu of menopur today, tomorrow and then go in Friday for an u/s. It's amazing the highs and lows we can go through in 24 hours!! I was so depressed yesterday and today I'm feeling really optimistic again.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!




twinkle83 said:


> Hi Girls..2day i started spotting so tomorrow my af will start...Totally shattered i dont have any hopes now..Tuesday have appointment with FS going to ask him about IVF if we can jump to it instead of going to 3rd IUI..I dont know y IUI nt working for us..
> Want Help: how much IVF cost and does insurance cover it..Is it painful?

Twinkle I'm SO sorry that AF has reared her ugly head!!!! I guess whether you move to IVF or not depends on your situation. Sometimes they say that they want you to do at least 4 IUI before moving to IVF. Also they may want to change your meds for one last IUI. Just remember that the cost difference between IUI and IVF is REALLY substantial. I'm not sure what the cost would be for you in OHIO but for me in Ontario I go from paying about $1500 a cycle to $13,000 so we were willing to give IUI one last shot as the cost is about 10X higher for IVF.

Hang in there!! I know it is NEVER easy to get a BFN. Sending you a great big virtual hug!!! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

twinkle83 said:


> Hi Girls..2day i started spotting so tomorrow my af will start...Totally shattered i dont have any hopes now..Tuesday have appointment with FS going to ask him about IVF if we can jump to it instead of going to 3rd IUI..I dont know y IUI nt working for us..
> Want Help: how much IVF cost and does insurance cover it..Is it painful?

I don't know how painful IVF is. I have wondered about that, too.

About the costs, I know it's a lot more than IUI. My insurance would cover infertility treatments after I had been prequalified (a year without conceiving, or 6 months without conceiving after the age of 35). But they had a max amount they'd cover, so I'd still end up paying for most of IVF myself, had I decided to go in that direction. I know it's frustrating to go through IUI and not be successful at first. But it is a good procedure for a lot of people, if they don't have certain fertility issues. I'm sorry again, I know AF is never welcome when we're working so hard TTC! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IVF in Arizona is $13,550 but what gets expensive is all the meds (another $3000-$5000) ... I also had to pay for all the infectious diseases blood work which was about $2000. 

But keep in mind ... my insurance doesn't cover any fertility treatment what-so-ever. I had to pay full price for everything.


Is it painful? -- Well, EC isn't the most enjoyable experience BUT it all depends on how well you respond to the meds. I believe the more follicles you get, the more uncomfortable EC is. I will say this, my EC was painful BUT it's only because I had 30 follies and I has OHSS. Having said that, the pain went away after 3-5 days. Many many many women have little to no discomfort with their EC. 

As far as ET, not painful at all. :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

IVF isn't painful.. emotionally painful but not physically :rofl:

well the retrieval is a bit uncomfortable, but my pain subsided after an hour or so. otherwise, no pain :)


----------



## twinkle83

What about ICSI? Since we are dealing with male infertility factor my DH has 24 mill..what is success rate of IVF vs IUI..Lets see what my FS say on tuesday i think he will say try IUI one more time..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

twinkle83 said:


> What about ICSI? Since we are dealing with male infertility factor my DH has 24 mill..what is success rate of IVF vs IUI

ICSI is included in my IVF package. My RE said she would use it if we needed too! She never told me if they used it or not.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I know MOST of you have seen my journal already, but for those who haven't.

I'm very CAUTIOUSLY announcing this ... so ....

It is still very early ... only 6dp5dt (aka 11dpo) and my blood test isn't for 5 more LONG days (next Tuesday to be exact). 

All these thoughts are going through my head ... did they implant in the right spot? Are they gonna stick?

I am going to trust God to see me through this.
 



Attached Files:







Dark test.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I know MOST of you have seen my journal already, but for those who haven't.
> 
> I'm very CAUTIOUSLY announcing this ... so ....
> 
> It is still very early ... only 6dp5dt (aka 11dpo) and my blood test isn't for 5 more LONG days (next Tuesday to be exact).
> 
> All these thoughts are going through my head ... did they implant in the right spot? Are they gonna stick?
> 
> I am going to trust God to see me through this.

I know I have said it in your journal but WOO HOOOO!!!!! Praying for a very sticky bean or two!!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> twinkle83 said:
> 
> 
> What about ICSI? Since we are dealing with male infertility factor my DH has 24 mill..what is success rate of IVF vs IUI
> 
> ICSI is included in my IVF package. My RE said she would use it if we needed too! She never told me if they used it or not.Click to expand...

ICSI here in Canada is an additional $1000 on top of the IVF packages.


----------



## angieloo

Twinkle: :hugs: I'm sorry for the BFN:(. Here in Oregon with ICIS the cost was about 9000. I would call the office for a breakdown of their fees and cost. Most places have all their procedure codes and fee schedules available - and most can even email it to you so you don't have to wait for an apt.
Thinking positive thoughts for you!


PCOS: yayayayayayayayay!!!!!!!! I understand being cautious, but I am so excited for you:)


----------



## Touch the Sky

i had icsi done and had to pay $500 out of pocket (it wasn't covered by insurance)

pcos - those are some good lookin lines!!!


----------



## twinkle83

yayyyyy pcos so happy for you..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinkle83

Touch the Sky said:


> i had icsi done and had to pay $500 out of pocket (it wasn't covered by insurance)
> 
> pcos - those are some good lookin lines!!!

Thanx dear..Is it painful? Does it has better chances than normal ivf?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

twinkle83 said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> i had icsi done and had to pay $500 out of pocket (it wasn't covered by insurance)
> 
> pcos - those are some good lookin lines!!!
> 
> Thanx dear..Is it painful? Does it has better chances than normal ivf?Click to expand...

The only difference between ICSI and regular IVF is what they do with the sperm.

With normal IVF they just put the sperm next to the egg and hope that it fertilizes. 

With ICSI they actually inject the egg with the sperm. 

ICSI is more successful in cases where there are issues with the outer shell of the egg (too hard) OR in cases where the sperm are to weak to penatrate the shell. 

This is ALL done outside the body therefore pain isn't anything to consider.


----------



## ashleyjean

We're unexplained and doing ICSI on some of the eggs just so I have one less thing to worry about and I would hate to go through all of this and not have any fertilize! ...even though I know there's a pretty low chance of that. I think it's an extra $500-800 but really when you think about paying $12,000 it's a small extra price for my piece of mind! 

All my stim meds came in the mail today. 5 boxes of assorted sizes! I cried when I saw them. (The Lupron is making me totally emotional and crazy!) I cried more when I saw the 22 1/2 gauge needles for the progesterone in oil injections. Someone tell me those aren't as bad as they look! I now look at my nice 30 1/2 needles with such love and appreciation.


----------



## Snowbunny

PCOS - will say a little sticky prayer for you tonight - congrats!

Twinkle - sorry


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ashleyjean from first hand experience the Progesterone needles are nothing to worry about. I've been doing my own oil shots for about 2 weeks now...and they are no more painful than the Lupron. In fact, I thought Lupron hurt more. The only thing I will warn you about is the soreness that hits about 2-3 hours after the injection. The key is to do it fast and don't hesitate too much. I also prop my leg up so its not bearing any weight...do not tense up or it may be uncomfortable. Anything else u need to know, please feel free to ask :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Congrats PCOS! A line is a line and I am praying for a sticky bean!! hopefully two for ya! so happy for you!! 

Hey Mary! how are you doing? hope you are doing ok!

I am so grateful that our clinic does progesterone suppositories! I have a feeling I will be going on to IVF in Spring 2012. I am not holding much hope this month again! I have only one follie at 15 mm on CD10 on my right ovary....going back tomorrow for another scan and bloodwork....


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> Congrats PCOS! A line is a line and I am praying for a sticky bean!! hopefully two for ya! so happy for you!!
> 
> Hey Mary! how are you doing? hope you are doing ok!
> 
> I am so grateful that our clinic does progesterone suppositories! I have a feeling I will be going on to IVF in Spring 2012. I am not holding much hope this month again! I have only one follie at 15 mm on CD10 on my right ovary....going back tomorrow for another scan and bloodwork....

Monica that was me this month too - only 1 or 2 follicles for my IUI! I actually found out that a woman in my office went through IVF at my clinic 6 years ago and they only use the progesterone suppositories too PHEW no progesterone in OIL!!!!

What day are you thinking your IUI will be?

Do you have an IVF consult set up?


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> PCOS - will say a little sticky prayer for you tonight - congrats!
> 
> Twinkle - sorry

Hi Mary! How are you doing???


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Carolyn! No we do not have a IVF consultation set up....we are hoping this month or next will work with IUI at 36 hrs post trigger...if not we are taking a break Jan and Feb 2012 and we will set up the IVF consultation in the winter for IVF in Spring. We have a trip to Mexico planned in mid February and we have a trip planned for Oct 2012. With this TTC schedule either we go on our trip in Oct 2012 with me pregnant and able to travel or with our little one too....

I know we only need one follie but with all this medicine you would think more than one follie...hopefully next month we can try 75 IU or even 100 IU

Oh I just thought of something...does anyone go for progesterone testing one week post IUI...ie CD21....some clinics do that but mine has not mentioned...think I am gonna ask for that...to confirm ovulation and maybe even a positive beta will show????


----------



## kissyfacelala

Springy said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> What day are you thinking your IUI will be?
> 
> sorry...forgot to answer....my IUI should be Sunday or Monday...I am guessing based on my response so far and the fact that I think my follie will be close to 20 mm tomorrow....I have been feeling twinges and pinches in my ovaries all day yest and today! I am hoping sunday cuz this way neither myself or my husband will need to take time off :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> Hey Carolyn! No we do not have a IVF consultation set up....we are hoping this month or next will work with IUI at 36 hrs post trigger...if not we are taking a break Jan and Feb 2012 and we will set up the IVF consultation in the winter for IVF in Spring. We have a trip to Mexico planned in mid February and we have a trip planned for Oct 2012. With this TTC schedule either we go on our trip in Oct 2012 with me pregnant and able to travel or with our little one too....
> 
> I know we only need one follie but with all this medicine you would think more than one follie...hopefully next month we can try 75 IU or even 100 IU
> 
> Oh I just thought of something...does anyone go for progesterone testing one week post IUI...ie CD21....some clinics do that but mine has not mentioned...think I am gonna ask for that...to confirm ovulation and maybe even a positive beta will show????

My clinic doesn't do the day 21 progesterone test. They confirm ovulation by ultrasound where they can see the collapses follicle. 

I can tell you've done your reading on the Internet. Sometimes we new o just trust the doctors. They are the ones who are trained. Is your clinic allowing you to trigger on your own 36 hours before the IUI? 

I didn't even ask as my lh was starting to go on its own and I also dont believe IUI will work for us and that I am destined for IVF in the new year. I only did this last IUI as my husband really wanted to give it one last shot!


----------



## ashleyjean

kissyfacelala said:


> Oh I just thought of something...does anyone go for progesterone testing one week post IUI...ie CD21....some clinics do that but mine has not mentioned...think I am gonna ask for that...to confirm ovulation and maybe even a positive beta will show????

My clinic did a 21 day test for my first IUI and it was so off the charts and apparently showed a strong ovulation so they didn't need to check after my second IUI.

I saw in your signature you're on metformin. I don't have PCOS but my clinic is doing a study trial on the effects of metformin on Unexplained people. They did a smaller study a couple of years ago that showed a 36% increase in pregnancy rates of the people taking the drug so I feel like it can only help! BUT, this is my third day on it and OMG the diarrhea last night was horrible! (Sorry TMI...) Did you have any side effects when you first started taking it? And how long did they last?


Thank you PCOS! That makes me feel a little better about the progesterone shots! Saying sticky prayers for you!


----------



## azlissie

Good luck with all your meds, Ashley! They've worked really well for several women on this board so I'm sure they'll work great for you, too.

PCOS, your lines are looking great! And the pos digi is awesome :happydance:

Springy, how are you doing?

AFM, got my second dose of menopur today and am going in for an u/s tomorrow with possible IUI Saturday. My clinic just seems to do the IUI 24 hrs past trigger so I'm hoping it will work for me. I'm really hoping this cycle is the one!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Ashley! I have been on metformin for almost a year...and I noticed a difference in my cycle right away..luteal phase shorter although ovulation stayed about the same....only clomid and now puregon helped with ovulation

yes I did have diarrhea!! only first couple of days...taking 1500 mg daily....no pregnancy yet but have lost over 10 pounds since being on the drug...and they keep coming off....what helps with me is that I have cut out lots of carbs and eat mostly meat and vegetables.....it has been a gradual wait loss and I do get nausea once in awhile....


----------



## Springy

azlissie said:


> Good luck with all your meds, Ashley! They've worked really well for several women on this board so I'm sure they'll work great for you, too.
> 
> PCOS, your lines are looking great! And the pos digi is awesome :happydance:
> 
> Springy, how are you doing?
> 
> AFM, got my second dose of menopur today and am going in for an u/s tomorrow with possible IUI Saturday. My clinic just seems to do the IUI 24 hrs past trigger so I'm hoping it will work for me. I'm really hoping this cycle is the one!

Hi Azlissie - I'm feeling ok. Trying SO hard not to think about every twinge and such or lack of twinges in my body. And every few hours I do the count of "when will I be 12 dpo to use a test?" and sadly it never changes .... Sunday the 20th can't get here fast enough!!!!!

How are you finding the injections? Easy peasy???


----------



## Springy

Ladies - have any of you who used the trigger shot experienced really really sore boobs from it?? I have used the trigger 4 times in the past and had no issues but they are KILLING me this cycle!!!


----------



## twinkle83

If insurance doesnt cover IVF is there any way that its cost can get lower..
Ashley hope so icsi works for you..
Azlissie and springy finger crossed for both of you


----------



## Harvest2009

OMG PCOS- congrats! Those are some good looking lines :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> PCOS - will say a little sticky prayer for you tonight - congrats!
> 
> Twinkle - sorry
> 
> Hi Mary! How are you doing???Click to expand...

Hey ladies - I'm doing well, thanks! Just hanging in there during the 2ww. Not much to report. I feel the same as I do every other month which isn't very encouraging. We're trying to decide if we're going to do a fourth IUI or move on to IVF. I have an appointment on the 30th to discuss with our Doc.

Monica - sorry only one follie - that was me this month. They left me at 37.5 this month, I think my follies grow too fast so they didn't want to increase it.


----------



## kissyfacelala

So today my follie is still at 15 mm and my lining went from 7 to 6!!!! How can that be? even the doctor said the technician messed up! but anyways my estrogen is rising nicely but the doctor increased my puregon from 42 IU to 58 IU. going back tomorrow for CD12 scan :(

but the doctor agreed to do IUI 36 hours post trigger. she said it was up to me even though they believe 24 hours is best....whatever...want to try something different this time!

so Mary why dont you think about doing IUI at 36 hours...just a thought but you wont need it! think positive! no symptoms are good :)


----------



## azlissie

Good evening, ladies! How's everyone doing today? I had my scan this morning - only two follies - 17mm and 18mm. I was really hoping for more than that! I would have liked to wait one more day but my clinic doesn't open on Sundays so we went ahead and did the trigger shot this morning and I'm going in for my IUI tomorrow. I wish I could have given the injectables a little longer to work and let those follies get a little bigger. I'm already having doubts about this working!

They checked my estrogen today - they've never done that before but they said they should because of the menopur. It came back at 1200. Doesn't that seem really high? Now I'm worried about that, too. I wish I wouldn't second guess everything all the time!

I put up some wainscoting and a chair rail in the room that will be a nursery some day and I just finished painting it a really pretty leaf green. If I build it, a baby will come, right???

Monica, sorry to hear about your lining and follie. I sure hope things work out!

Good luck, snowbunny!


----------



## LittleBird

azlissie said:


> They checked my estrogen today - they've never done that before but they said they should because of the menopur. It came back at 1200. Doesn't that seem really high? Now I'm worried about that, too. I wish I wouldn't second guess everything all the time!

Good luck with the IUI tomorrow! I think the follicle sizes sound ok, and they will continue to grow until they're actually released. About the estrogen levels, it depends on the meds you took. With Femara, my levels were much lower than someone on Clomid, for example. If they're not worried, maybe it is fine. My doc was more worried about super low levels right before ovulation. 

Yes! If you build it they will come! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

azlissie said:


> Good evening, ladies! How's everyone doing today? I had my scan this morning - only two follies - 17mm and 18mm. I was really hoping for more than that! I would have liked to wait one more day but my clinic doesn't open on Sundays so we went ahead and did the trigger shot this morning and I'm going in for my IUI tomorrow. I wish I could have given the injectables a little longer to work and let those follies get a little bigger. I'm already having doubts about this working!
> 
> They checked my estrogen today - they've never done that before but they said they should because of the menopur. It came back at 1200. Doesn't that seem really high? Now I'm worried about that, too. I wish I wouldn't second guess everything all the time!
> 
> I put up some wainscoting and a chair rail in the room that will be a nursery some day and I just finished painting it a really pretty leaf green. If I build it, a baby will come, right???
> 
> Monica, sorry to hear about your lining and follie. I sure hope things work out!
> 
> Good luck, snowbunny!

On injectables they will trigger earlier than oral medications. As for estrogen looks like a great number. Have read that for each egg the estrogen level should be 250 to 600 so looks to me like you have two ripe eggs :)

Ironically my follicles were the exact same size at trigger!! Maybe it's a sign for us :)

Sounds like a great future nursery! Hubby and I are car shopping tomorrow and we have a golf lesson. Should keep me nice and distracted!

Monica hang in there!!! I know the results aren't what you wanted but don't get too discouraged, remember positive thinking only.


----------



## azlissie

Springy, I hope an 18 and a 17mm follie will do the trick for both of us! I keep telling myself that all it takes is one.

My IUI went okay this morning - she had a hard time getting the catheter through my cervix so it was fairly painful and I bled a little. Oh well. The numbers were 30 million with 50% motility - that's the highest number I've had so far. And now the 2ww begins!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Good luck azlissie!! Those numbers sound fab!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Awesome numbers, azlissie! Fingers crossed for you this cycle! :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Pcos ~ Congrats on that bfp!!! :hugs:

As for me... I've been MIA.. I know, but my heart has felt such a great amount of bitterness towards the entire TTC process that I thought it was best to keep my negative self and thoughts all to me... 

No ovulation yet. I've given up on it... I'm on the verge of tears every time I think of how far away the 28th is. And how even then my period won't be here for another week if they give me provera/progesterone to bring her on. Which means that By the time my next cycle begins it'll be mid-december and that feels so far away. :cry:


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry about this cycle, august. :hugs:

I hope they have a better plan for next time! That is so frustrating and you deserve better! The 28th is far away! That's the soonest you can start progesterone? Ugh. I'm so sorry!


----------



## augustluvers

LittleBird said:


> Sorry about this cycle, august. :hugs:
> 
> I hope they have a better plan for next time! That is so frustrating and you deserve better! The 28th is far away! That's the soonest you can start progesterone? Ugh. I'm so sorry!

I've decided that if I don't ovulate today or tomorrow (I'm tempting) then on Wednesday I will call and see if they can start me sooner than the 28th.


----------



## azlissie

August, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. That is incredibly frustrating. I definitely think you should call them this week - what's the point of just dragging it out forever if they are planning on giving you provera anyway? Good luck!


----------



## want2bmomma

Hello ladies! I hope I can join you all again. I had to take a few months off to regroup and to get a second opinion. We found a wonderful new MD and she wanted me to try another unmedicated cycle after I finished my BC pills. So I had a positive OPK on 11/10 and went in on 11/11 for my IUI. So now I am on the wonderful (being snide) TWW.

Sorry again for not being around, but I really needed to take a break from all the fertility focus so I could get some balance back into my life. Now I am feeling really positive and good about this cycle. I have lots of reading to catch up with y'all.

Sending lots of positive energy to everyone!


----------



## Springy

Welcome back want2bmomma! Glad you're feeling positive now :) I took a mental break after my last failed IUI and came back really refreshed!

August, so sorry to hear about the weekend. Hope you were able to try and put it out of your mind for a bit and enjoy some of the weekend. Hang in there. I know it's tough for you right now but hang on there it will get better.

How was everyone else's weekend? I kept really busy which was good. Now I'm 5dpo and nothing to report!! Grrrr hard to stay positive. On a plus side our IVF information night at our clinic is Thursday. Anything specifi I should be asking the staff / embryologist???


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

Seems this past week went from bad to worse for me...

After my FS confirmed on Tuesday (8th) that I miscarried the twins, I stated getting pain... lots and lots of "can't walk/talk/breathe"-pain!

I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday evening (9th) and saw my FS on 10th. He scheduled me for a laparoscopy that afternoon to go in with the small camera to see what's happening! He had to do a D&C to clear out the rest of the miscarriage and also discovered a 3.5cm ectopic pregnancy on my right ovary.

He had to remove the right ovary and tube due to too much damaged caused by the ectopic! :cry:

Had two hours surgery (luckily spinal block and general anesthesia) and was released from hosp on Friday.

Now, I can only see him in 6 weeks time to (1) heal, and (2) have all the hormone levels even out again!

I am so worried about TTC again... having only one ovary and the possibility of another ectopic is just too much to handle! Does IVF eliminate the chance for ectopic pregnancy?

I have no idea what the plans are going forward, but I do want a baby so badly! Focussing now on getting better and not to loose hope!

Sorry for the rant, but this forum is my only escape! :flower:


----------



## VnRsBaby

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Seems this past week went from bad to worse for me...
> 
> After my FS confirmed on Tuesday (8th) that I miscarried the twins, I stated getting pain... lots and lots of "can't walk/talk/breathe"-pain!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday evening (9th) and saw my FS on 10th. He scheduled me for a laparoscopy that afternoon to go in with the small camera to see what's happening! He had to do a D&C to clear out the rest of the miscarriage and also discovered a 3.5cm ectopic pregnancy on my right ovary.
> 
> He had to remove the right ovary and tube due to too much damaged caused by the ectopic! :cry:
> 
> Had two hours surgery (luckily spinal block and general anesthesia) and was released from hosp on Friday.
> 
> Now, I can only see him in 6 weeks time to (1) heal, and (2) have all the hormone levels even out again!
> 
> I am so worried about TTC again... having only one ovary and the possibility of another ectopic is just too much to handle! Does IVF eliminate the chance for ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> I have no idea what the plans are going forward, but I do want a baby so badly! Focussing now on getting better and not to loose hope!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this forum is my only escape! :flower:

I am so sorry for your loss :sad1:


----------



## LittleBird

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Seems this past week went from bad to worse for me...
> 
> After my FS confirmed on Tuesday (8th) that I miscarried the twins, I stated getting pain... lots and lots of "can't walk/talk/breathe"-pain!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday evening (9th) and saw my FS on 10th. He scheduled me for a laparoscopy that afternoon to go in with the small camera to see what's happening! He had to do a D&C to clear out the rest of the miscarriage and also discovered a 3.5cm ectopic pregnancy on my right ovary.
> 
> He had to remove the right ovary and tube due to too much damaged caused by the ectopic! :cry:
> 
> Had two hours surgery (luckily spinal block and general anesthesia) and was released from hosp on Friday.
> 
> Now, I can only see him in 6 weeks time to (1) heal, and (2) have all the hormone levels even out again!
> 
> I am so worried about TTC again... having only one ovary and the possibility of another ectopic is just too much to handle! Does IVF eliminate the chance for ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> I have no idea what the plans are going forward, but I do want a baby so badly! Focussing now on getting better and not to loose hope!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this forum is my only escape! :flower:

Oh, Sasha, I'm so sorry that things have turned out this way! :hugs:

I wish I could give you a big hug in real life, because I know that the past week must have been such a shock for you on top of everything else!

To answer your question, I think IVF does remove the risk of ectopic. They're transferring embryos into the exact place they need to implant to give them the highest chance of surviving. And I think it's a better option for people with one tube, but I'm not sure about that. I think there are threads on BnB of women who have lost a tube/ovary and maybe talking to some of them will help -- I know it seems like this is a big reduction in your chances, but I know someone personally who had a tube removed for ectopic and later conceived naturally on the other side. So keep hoping that you will get your rainbow baby. Once you are completely healed, your doctor will be able to help you get there.


----------



## Springy

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Seems this past week went from bad to worse for me...
> 
> After my FS confirmed on Tuesday (8th) that I miscarried the twins, I stated getting pain... lots and lots of "can't walk/talk/breathe"-pain!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday evening (9th) and saw my FS on 10th. He scheduled me for a laparoscopy that afternoon to go in with the small camera to see what's happening! He had to do a D&C to clear out the rest of the miscarriage and also discovered a 3.5cm ectopic pregnancy on my right ovary.
> 
> He had to remove the right ovary and tube due to too much damaged caused by the ectopic! :cry:
> 
> Had two hours surgery (luckily spinal block and general anesthesia) and was released from hosp on Friday.
> 
> Now, I can only see him in 6 weeks time to (1) heal, and (2) have all the hormone levels even out again!
> 
> I am so worried about TTC again... having only one ovary and the possibility of another ectopic is just too much to handle! Does IVF eliminate the chance for ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> I have no idea what the plans are going forward, but I do want a baby so badly! Focussing now on getting better and not to loose hope!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this forum is my only escape! :flower:

Oh Sasha I am SO sorry to hear about the week you have had!!! On top of the m/c having to deal with the ectopic and losing your tube is absolutely gutting. Sending you a HUGE virtual :hugs::hugs:. Take some time to heal physically and emotionally and then discuss with your doctor your next steps.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My SIL had an ectopic a few years back, one of her tubes was completely removed. She has went on to have 2 more successful NATURAL pregnancies!! Having 1 tube will not hinder your chances of getting pregnant. 

As far as IVF and ectopic, I don't want to provide false information but you can look that information up online. https://www.womens-health.co.uk/IVF-ectopic-pregnancy.html Because I am a TOTAL worry wart, I actually did A LOT of research about that exact same question this past week.


----------



## want2bmomma

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Seems this past week went from bad to worse for me...
> 
> After my FS confirmed on Tuesday (8th) that I miscarried the twins, I stated getting pain... lots and lots of "can't walk/talk/breathe"-pain!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday evening (9th) and saw my FS on 10th. He scheduled me for a laparoscopy that afternoon to go in with the small camera to see what's happening! He had to do a D&C to clear out the rest of the miscarriage and also discovered a 3.5cm ectopic pregnancy on my right ovary.
> 
> He had to remove the right ovary and tube due to too much damaged caused by the ectopic! :cry:
> 
> Had two hours surgery (luckily spinal block and general anesthesia) and was released from hosp on Friday.
> 
> Now, I can only see him in 6 weeks time to (1) heal, and (2) have all the hormone levels even out again!
> 
> I am so worried about TTC again... having only one ovary and the possibility of another ectopic is just too much to handle! Does IVF eliminate the chance for ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> I have no idea what the plans are going forward, but I do want a baby so badly! Focussing now on getting better and not to loose hope!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this forum is my only escape! :flower:

I am so sorry.....I am sending lots of positive energy your way so you have a speedy recovery. I too have a friend who had an ovary and tube removed due to torsion and she has been able to conceive naturally.


----------



## bugs

Hi sasha 25 you may have seen me on other threads, i'm so sorry for your loss. With regards to ivf and ectopic I need ivf as I had really bad tube damage on my 1st attempt unfortunately it ended up ectopic. The way my re described it to me was because the embryo's were put back on day 3 they are not ready to implant so they float about until they are ready and unfortunately they can float back up into the tube. The odds are really small like 4-5% but it can happen. I had both my tubes removed as they were useless anyway. I wish you luck if you do go down the ivf route xxxx


----------



## twinkle83

Sasha Im really sorry to read about ur loss..:hug:..just wish u to get more stronger and positive and take little rest from ttc n thn start with fresh mind..


----------



## ashleyjean

Sasha, I'm so sorry about everything you're going through! 

Sorry I've been busy all weekend so I haven't been checking the board. We went to a wedding out of town which was great for distracting me from my IVF-filled life! Even though I did have the joy of having to give myself a Lupron injection in the car on our way on Friday night! I just started my stimulation injections last night. Mixing/reconstituting the meds was a bit daunting but pretty easy. I think my body has adjusted to the Metformin since my tummy has calmed down. Whew! My husband is now on the lookout for any wild mood swings now that I'm on the stims, haha.


----------



## augustluvers

Soo..... an update on my part ...

I've been experiencing lots of clear, liquid/egg white like cm... and so today my cervix has been high and soft, and slightly open... I just did an OPK and it's positive!!!!!!!! The first one since I've started testing on cycle day 8 and I'm now on cycle day 22 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know that there's a phat chance that I'll get the egg but dh and I will be doing the mambo dance for the next few days in hopes of maybe, just possibly catching this egg on our own :cloud9:


----------



## augustluvers

Here's my OPK... in person the lines are the exact same color! It's so cool!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Beautiful OPK August!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Sasha, I am so sorry for what you've been going through. I can't imagine how upsetting it has been. I hope you can get some good news from your RE in a few weeks about trying again.

August, your OPK looks great! Good luck catching that eggy!

Good job with the meds, Ashley! My RE showed me how to mix the menopur but then they ended up just giving me both doses and I didn't have to do it myself - yay!

AFM, nothing new to report. I'm only 2dpiui!! I hate this waiting part - it just drags on forever.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My BETA today was 238 and going back on wednesday for another. 

Had loads of cramps and my side is aching alot!! Praying to God everything is a-ok in there!


----------



## augustluvers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My BETA today was 238 and going back on wednesday for another.
> 
> Had loads of cramps and my side is aching alot!! Praying to God everything is a-ok in there!

YAY!!! Awesome!!! 

I'm keeping you and that baby in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My BETA today was 238 and going back on wednesday for another.
> 
> Had loads of cramps and my side is aching alot!! Praying to God everything is a-ok in there!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

so happy for you!!! keeping you in my prayers for a sticky bean! cramps are good! baby is snuggling in strong in his new home for the next 8 months!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD BE POSTING A BETA!!!

November had marked 33 months of trying to conceive! Add that to the 6 years trying to conceive our daughter ... that's almost 9 years of my life trying to make babies!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Seems this past week went from bad to worse for me...
> 
> After my FS confirmed on Tuesday (8th) that I miscarried the twins, I stated getting pain... lots and lots of "can't walk/talk/breathe"-pain!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday evening (9th) and saw my FS on 10th. He scheduled me for a laparoscopy that afternoon to go in with the small camera to see what's happening! He had to do a D&C to clear out the rest of the miscarriage and also discovered a 3.5cm ectopic pregnancy on my right ovary.
> 
> He had to remove the right ovary and tube due to too much damaged caused by the ectopic! :cry:
> 
> Had two hours surgery (luckily spinal block and general anesthesia) and was released from hosp on Friday.
> 
> Now, I can only see him in 6 weeks time to (1) heal, and (2) have all the hormone levels even out again!
> 
> I am so worried about TTC again... having only one ovary and the possibility of another ectopic is just too much to handle! Does IVF eliminate the chance for ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> I have no idea what the plans are going forward, but I do want a baby so badly! Focussing now on getting better and not to loose hope!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this forum is my only escape! :flower:

So Sorry. Big Hug!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD BE POSTING A BETA!!!
> 
> November had marked 33 months of trying to conceive! Add that to the 6 years trying to conceive our daughter ... that's almost 9 years of my life trying to make babies!!!!

33 months well worth it!!!!! Can't wait to follow you the next 9 months :)


----------



## froliky2011

I have an IUI scheduled for around Nov. 28th. Baby Dust to everyone. If this month is a BFN, I am taking December off. xoxo


----------



## firsttimer30

went in today for a follicle scan and there is 3 on the left and 2 on the right all very good size, so I take my trigger wednesday and then friday is the big day....fingers crossed and wishing all you ladies luck with lots and lots of baby dust....


----------



## azlissie

Yay, PCOS! That's so exciting - I'm really happy for you. Can't wait to hear how the numbers come back on Wednesday.

Good luck Frolicky and Firsttimer!


----------



## angieloo

Yayayayay!! PCOS! So happy for you and can't wait to see how your next 9 months ago. Happy 9months to you


----------



## froliky2011

azlissie said:


> Yay, PCOS! That's so exciting - I'm really happy for you. Can't wait to hear how the numbers come back on Wednesday.
> 
> Good luck Frolicky and Firsttimer!

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!! LOTS OF BABY DUST TO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Springy

firsttimer30 said:


> went in today for a follicle scan and there is 3 on the left and 2 on the right all very good size, so I take my trigger wednesday and then friday is the big day....fingers crossed and wishing all you ladies luck with lots and lots of baby dust....

Sounds like you had a GREAT scan!!!! Good luck with your IUI this week and I'll be praying for your BFP.



froliky2011 said:


> I have an IUI scheduled for around Nov. 28th. Baby Dust to everyone. If this month is a BFN, I am taking December off. xoxo

Good luck this month froliky! Fingers crossed that this is it for you :) I am taking December off too if my IUI didn't work this month and we will be starting IVF in the new year. I didn't want to be worrying about the assisted conception during the holiday season. I want to enjoy my Christmas without worrying / stressing about a scheduled IUI or clinic visits. Praying this is the last for both of us.


----------



## twinkle83

Congrats PCOS..:happydance::happydance:

AFM: going to doc today lets see wht he say about IVF..


----------



## augustluvers

twinkle83 said:


> Congrats PCOS..:happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM: going to doc today lets see wht he say about IVF..

:dust: I hope everything works out wonderfully for you :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

so today at CD15 my one follie is 21 mm and my lining is 10 tri! 

so tonite I am giving myself the trigger for IUI on thursday.....doctor office just called saying my estrogen is great and I am starting to surge on my own...doctor is saying to give myself the trigger now and then do IUI tomorrow...that would be less than 24 hours! I swear these doctors are quacks! literature says 36 hours is best! considering with the trigger you ovulate 36 hours later on average...I am starting to surge but its only a start...unless my OPK later is off the charts dark I am sticking with 36 hours!

so IUI is thursday....hoping I am not messing this up by going on thursday....even with full natural LH surge (which I do not have), ovulation would be 36 hours later...I rather the egg be waiting for the sperm since my DH has slightly low counts

so confused!!


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> so today at CD15 my one follie is 21 mm and my lining is 10 tri!
> 
> so tonite I am giving myself the trigger for IUI on thursday.....doctor office just called saying my estrogen is great and I am starting to surge on my own...doctor is saying to give myself the trigger now and then do IUI tomorrow...that would be less than 24 hours! I swear these doctors are quacks! literature says 36 hours is best! considering with the trigger you ovulate 36 hours later on average...I am starting to surge but its only a start...unless my OPK later is off the charts dark I am sticking with 36 hours!
> 
> so IUI is thursday....hoping I am not messing this up by going on thursday....even with full natural LH surge (which I do not have), ovulation would be 36 hours later...I rather the egg be waiting for the sperm since my DH has slightly low counts
> 
> so confused!!

Just want to caution you on what I was told during my own cycle this month .... my LH was starting to go on its own and they told me if I didn't trigger that morning that I could miss the opportunity altogether for this month. If your LH goes up to a certain point on its own but is not high enough to fully trigger and then you trigger later after this you have "missed the boat" so to speak and the trigger will do nothing for you. That is probably why they are advising you to trigger now and come in tomorrow. Just my thoughts and what I was told this month by my clinic.


----------



## want2bmomma

PCOS: How exciting!!!!!!!! What a good number!

Springy: We have our Beta tests on the same day....fingers crossed for us!!!

Aug: That was a pretty OPK!

Kissy: those follies sound great. It is frustrating getting so much different info from our FS, I think Springy makes a good point. Maybe you should call and ask your FS about that?!

Nothing new to report here, only 4dpiui


----------



## azlissie

How's everyone doing tonight? Monica, sounds like everything is good to go! Good luck with your IUI Thursday.

Want2bmomma, we're pretty close - I'm 3dpiui today. Time is really dragging!! I can't stand it. I'm going to do an IC for the next couple of days to test out the trigger just so I have something to pee on!

So I'm trying to decide if I want to test on Thanksgiving. I'd be 12dpiui so it wouldn't really be too early. It would be awesome to get a BFP that day, but I'm afraid if it's neg I'll be all bummed out and it will ruin my holiday. Any thoughts, ladies?


----------



## twinkle83

Hi everyone..Yesterday went to my doc, he also suggested us ICSI as we dont want 3rd iui..So we will plan it next year...


----------



## Springy

azlissie said:


> How's everyone doing tonight? Monica, sounds like everything is good to go! Good luck with your IUI Thursday.
> 
> Want2bmomma, we're pretty close - I'm 3dpiui today. Time is really dragging!! I can't stand it. I'm going to do an IC for the next couple of days to test out the trigger just so I have something to pee on!
> 
> So I'm trying to decide if I want to test on Thanksgiving. I'd be 12dpiui so it wouldn't really be too early. It would be awesome to get a BFP that day, but I'm afraid if it's neg I'll be all bummed out and it will ruin my holiday. Any thoughts, ladies?

Azlissie - I am in the same boat, well not with Thanksgiving, but do I test at 12dpiui or do I wait?! While I want to know sooner rather than later the thought of seeing no line or the "not pregnant" scares me to death as I know then that I'm into IVF in January!!! I would SO love to be able to tell my family on my birthday in December that we're expecting. I want it more than anything in the world!!!!



want2bmomma said:


> PCOS: How exciting!!!!!!!! What a good number!
> 
> Springy: We have our Beta tests on the same day....fingers crossed for us!!!
> 
> Aug: That was a pretty OPK!
> 
> Kissy: those follies sound great. It is frustrating getting so much different info from our FS, I think Springy makes a good point. Maybe you should call and ask your FS about that?!
> 
> Nothing new to report here, only 4dpiui

Fingers crossed we both go for beta's and they come back with BFPs!! What are you doing to pass the TWW?? Hubby and I are finalizing the purchase of a new car so that has kept me pretty occupied. But I still find myself obsessing day in and day out about the TWW!!!



twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..Yesterday went to my doc, he also suggested us ICSI as we dont want 3rd iui..So we will plan it next year...

Twinkle, did they give you any idea why you are not getting pregnant? I know my husband and I are unexplained and so they suggested one last IUI for us to see with a smaller dose of injectables if that would help. With that said we have our IVF information night tomorrow and our consultation with the doctor on the 28th, my current Dr doesn't do IVF so I have to see a new doctor for IVF. I have read a lot about IVF and ICSI and I think if we end up needing IVF we will use ICSI. If I'm going to spend a ton of money on IVF I want some assurance that there is going to be fertilization!!!

Hang in there :) There is a thread IUI/IVF Dec/Jan/Feb where almost all of the women are doing IVF in the new year! You should pop over and introduce yourself! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Girls!!!

Not much to report on my end... I'm on cycle day 24 now... I didn't test with an OPK last night because of all the pains I was having and plus, Tuesday is my school night so I got home pretty late... not late enough to skip a BD session :blush::haha: 

My temp stayed low this morning so I'm not sure if I did ovulate, about to ovulate or is the positive OPK was just a fluke... either way progesterone testing is still scheduled for Nov. 28th.


----------



## want2bmomma

Azlissie and Springy: I am trying so hard not to focus on this IUI--not sure if I am having much luck with that as here I am posting away :) I am doing much better this cycle not symptom spotting, but I think this is partly due to how busy I have been at work lately. I go in for a beta on the 23rd but plan to take my last CB digi test on the 21st. For me, I wanted to know prior to the 23rd before we head out of town for the holiday, this way I figured I would have time to get any result out of my system so I am not bummed the entire holiday weekend. 

Sending lots of positive energy to all of us!!!!


----------



## azlissie

:blush: Ok, so this might make me sound a little silly, but a couple of months ago I paid $10 for one of those psychic conception readings. She said I would get my bfp in November from a cycle that started in October, it would be a girl, and my due date would be Aug. 4th. So I started AF on Oct. 1, did IUI#3 and bfn, so I figured she was wrong. The other day I was thinking that actually this current cycle started Oct. 31st and it would make sense for me to find out in Nov. Going by cd1 my HEDD would be Aug 6th, but when I adjust for ov'ing the online calculator says Aug 4th. I know that I shouldn't put a lot of stock in a psychic reading, but it does seem like everything is perfectly lined up. Wouldn't it be crazy if it turned out to be true??

I think I'm just trying to come up with a way to make this 2ww less frustrating! :haha: I did an IC this morning and had just a very faint line so I think the trigger is just about gone. I'm going to try really hard to not test before Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Springy

want2bmomma said:


> Azlissie and Springy: I am trying so hard not to focus on this IUI--not sure if I am having much luck with that as here I am posting away :) I am doing much better this cycle not symptom spotting, but I think this is partly due to how busy I have been at work lately. I go in for a beta on the 23rd but plan to take my last CB digi test on the 21st. For me, I wanted to know prior to the 23rd before we head out of town for the holiday, this way I figured I would have time to get any result out of my system so I am not bummed the entire holiday weekend.
> 
> Sending lots of positive energy to all of us!!!!

I think I am going to test at 12dpiui which is Sunday if not then on Monday like you! 

I have good moments and bad moments of obsessing ;) Clearly this is a bad one as I'm suppose to be working but I am posting instead :rofl:

I am trying so hard not to symptom spot but my boobs feel heavy and look swollen and have been sore / tender .... but maybe they are tender b/c I keep poking and prodding them!!! :rofl: And I am BEYOND stuffed up! I feel like I have a head cold coming on but the only symptom is being ridiculously stuffed up and my ears are plugged with congestion .... maybe due to excess estrogen?!?!?! Again ... probably in my head as my chances of the BFP via IUI I feel are SUPER low!!!

August - glad to hear you got some BDing in ;) Praying this is your month girl!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

azlissie said:


> :blush: Ok, so this might make me sound a little silly, but a couple of months ago I paid $10 for one of those psychic conception readings. She said I would get my bfp in November from a cycle that started in October, it would be a girl, and my due date would be Aug. 4th. So I started AF on Oct. 1, did IUI#3 and bfn, so I figured she was wrong. The other day I was thinking that actually this current cycle started Oct. 31st and it would make sense for me to find out in Nov. Going by cd1 my HEDD would be Aug 6th, but when I adjust for ov'ing the online calculator says Aug 4th. I know that I shouldn't put a lot of stock in a psychic reading, but it does seem like everything is perfectly lined up. Wouldn't it be crazy if it turned out to be true??
> 
> I think I'm just trying to come up with a way to make this 2ww less frustrating! :haha: I did an IC this morning and had just a very faint line so I think the trigger is just about gone. I'm going to try really hard to not test before Thanksgiving!!

azlissie - i believe it! i had a series of dreams in 2010, in each one i was progressively pregnant, and finally in the last dream i gave birth to a baby girl on may 8. the dream was so vivid and i still remember it clearly. now here i am, pregnant and due june 2nd, which is only 3 1/2 weeks later than my "dream date". it's really amazing how things work out sometimes. i have a really good feeling this is your month!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## azlissie

Touch the Sky said:


> azlissie said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Ok, so this might make me sound a little silly, but a couple of months ago I paid $10 for one of those psychic conception readings. She said I would get my bfp in November from a cycle that started in October, it would be a girl, and my due date would be Aug. 4th. So I started AF on Oct. 1, did IUI#3 and bfn, so I figured she was wrong. The other day I was thinking that actually this current cycle started Oct. 31st and it would make sense for me to find out in Nov. Going by cd1 my HEDD would be Aug 6th, but when I adjust for ov'ing the online calculator says Aug 4th. I know that I shouldn't put a lot of stock in a psychic reading, but it does seem like everything is perfectly lined up. Wouldn't it be crazy if it turned out to be true??
> 
> I think I'm just trying to come up with a way to make this 2ww less frustrating! :haha: I did an IC this morning and had just a very faint line so I think the trigger is just about gone. I'm going to try really hard to not test before Thanksgiving!!
> 
> azlissie - i believe it! i had a series of dreams in 2010, in each one i was progressively pregnant, and finally in the last dream i gave birth to a baby girl on may 8. the dream was so vivid and i still remember it clearly. now here i am, pregnant and due june 2nd, which is only 3 1/2 weeks later than my "dream date". it's really amazing how things work out sometimes. i have a really good feeling this is your month!! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

Hi Touch! I'm only 4dpiui so I still have a long way to go. :wacko: That's awesome about your dreams - I've had several where I was pregnant but nothing as concrete as a date! If mine turns out to be true I'll tell all my friends to go get a reading from a psychic!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

azlissie, not too much longer ;) i've got my fingers crossed for ya and will be watching for your BFP!


----------



## angieloo

azlissie: Read into it for sure! I had four dreams from PIUI to BFP and they were all about a beautiful little girl or getting a BFP. The little girl looked like me, only curly blond hair. It sounds hooky, but I woke up after the first one and told my DH, I saw our little girl and she is beautiful. My BFP dream I dreamed I found out and ran to tell my mom, which is exactly what happened since we were staying at her house during our visit for Halloween.

I hope these days fly by for you!


----------



## twinkle83

Hi everyone
Springy hope so u get BFP this cycle:dust:..AFM i am very confused when to go for ICSI as its huge amount of money and mentally im so fedup of getting BFN from 2 years that i want some rest from OPKs and TWWs but next year for sure going for it..My doc said may be my hubby's sperms are unable to penerate my egg as they may be weak to do so,he suggested icsi is best option for us.Thanx springy for suggesting that thread im going to follow it..

Azlissie hope so pyshic reading come true..:dust:


----------



## Springy

twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone
> Springy hope so u get BFP this cycle:dust:..AFM i am very confused when to go for ICSI as its huge amount of money and mentally im so fedup of getting BFN from 2 years that i want some rest from OPKs and TWWs but next year for sure going for it..My doc said may be my hubby's sperms are unable to penerate my egg as they may be weak to do so,he suggested icsi is best option for us.Thanx springy for suggesting that thread im going to follow it..
> 
> Azlissie hope so pyshic reading come true..:dust:

Good morning Twinkle! Trust your gut instinct on when do to the ICSI. I know for us we are going to be asking for ICSI too as I feel that maybe our issue is inability to penetrate as there is no other explanation as to why we are not getting pregnant. I do not want to go through IVF and end up with nothing fertilizing because we didn't spend the extra $1000 to have ICSI done.

Hang in there girl, you WILL get your BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

twinkle - i did icsi too. i think if you're gonna do IVF, then you may as well go all out and do icsi to cover all your bases. good luck!!


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning everyone!!!!

Nothing new on my end... my temperature has been a flat line on the same exact temperature for three days... no rise... but I'm not even worrying about it. When the time is right all the stars in the sky will line up. 

Also, had no bd session last night because we were both so tired. I'm not even worried...

AND... I got the job that I interviewed for last week :happydance::happydance::happydance: I start december 5th and I'm so excited!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Congrats August on the new job!! YOU ROCK~


----------



## kissyfacelala

Good morning Ladies! well I am officially in the two week wait! Did IUI today 36 hours post trigger and with 20 million sperm post wash! 80% motility! our best count yet! this month the count was more than the last three IUIs combined! DH is so proud! LOL

Dr.Minh was our doctor and she was great. I asked to used the narrower speculum since last month the other doctor used that. She said no problem and she was gentle with everything. Did not feel a thing....no cramps either :):)

feeling really good about this cycle....I asked the doctor about my slight LH surge on Tuesday morning and then doing the trigger that night and the IUI today....she said timing was perfect....don't know if she said that to be reassuring or if it was just the plain truth! Either way I am hopeful and just pray I am not in for another let down.

For those moving on to IVF, I totally agree with adding ICSI. You are already spending so much and putting your body through more stress so definitely add that extra insurance. The problem maybe the sperm being strong enough to break that shell and that way you eliminate that issue.

Hope everyone is having a great day! testing December 3, 2011 :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Congrats Kissy on an AWESOME IUI!!!!!! Sendin some BFP dust your way!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Congrats on the job, August! That's awesome.

Monica, glad to hear you had a good experience with your IUI this morning. Good luck with the 2ww!

PCOS, I saw your second beta number came back great! That is very exciting. I can't wait for your first u/s.


----------



## twinkle83

:dust::dust:


Springy said:


> twinkle83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Springy hope so u get BFP this cycle:dust:..AFM i am very confused when to go for ICSI as its huge amount of money and mentally im so fedup of getting BFN from 2 years that i want some rest from OPKs and TWWs but next year for sure going for it..My doc said may be my hubby's sperms are unable to penerate my egg as they may be weak to do so,he suggested icsi is best option for us.Thanx springy for suggesting that thread im going to follow it..
> 
> Azlissie hope so pyshic reading come true..:dust:
> 
> Good morning Twinkle! Trust your gut instinct on when do to the ICSI. I know for us we are going to be asking for ICSI too as I feel that maybe our issue is inability to penetrate as there is no other explanation as to why we are not getting pregnant. I do not want to go through IVF and end up with nothing fertilizing because we didn't spend the extra $1000 to have ICSI done.
> 
> Hang in there girl, you WILL get your BFP!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Our doc is also telling us for icsi and here in cleveland it doesnt cost extra with ivf..
Congrats august for ur job
Kissy lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

twinkle83 said:


> :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Springy hope so u get BFP this cycle:dust:..AFM i am very confused when to go for ICSI as its huge amount of money and mentally im so fedup of getting BFN from 2 years that i want some rest from OPKs and TWWs but next year for sure going for it..My doc said may be my hubby's sperms are unable to penerate my egg as they may be weak to do so,he suggested icsi is best option for us.Thanx springy for suggesting that thread im going to follow it..
> 
> Azlissie hope so pyshic reading come true..:dust:
> 
> Good morning Twinkle! Trust your gut instinct on when do to the ICSI. I know for us we are going to be asking for ICSI too as I feel that maybe our issue is inability to penetrate as there is no other explanation as to why we are not getting pregnant. I do not want to go through IVF and end up with nothing fertilizing because we didn't spend the extra $1000 to have ICSI done.
> 
> Hang in there girl, you WILL get your BFP!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Our doc is also telling us for icsi and here in cleveland it doesnt cost extra with ivf..
> Congrats august for ur job
> Kissy lots of :dust::dust:Click to expand...

If it doesn't cost anything extra then just do it, peace of mind knowing you have done everything you can do!

If you're in Cleveland you're not far from me at all! I'm in Toronto so just on the other side of the Border in Canada :)


----------



## twinkle83

springy its like 4 hr drive from here to toronto..
I am going for icsi have to discuss with my husband whn to start..Just wanna know for how many days v have to be in medication and how much days birth control pills...Does the medication affect body in bad way i mean side effects like wt gain?Can v do exercise while taking medication? Im scared of injections i dont know how i ll do this..


----------



## Touch the Sky

twinkle, my protocol was a long one and started with BCP, which i was on from 7/25-8/21. i started lupron which is also "down regging" on 8/15. the lupron made me REALLY moody and out of it and gave me headaches. then i started stimming 8/25. my last dose of the lupron and stims was on 9/4. i triggered the night of 9/5 and had my retrieval 9/7. my doctors told me NO exercise while stimming. also, no caffeine, otc meds, alcohol, etc. the injections are really easy once you get the hang of it. they don't hurt at all! by the end, you'll be a pro :) IVF/icsi is really not as scary as it seems. trust me, i know how you're feeling, cuz it's a LOT of information to take in. just remember to take it one day at a time.. once you get started, it won't seem as overwhelming anymore :hugs:


----------



## twinkle83

Touch the Sky said:


> twinkle, my protocol was a long one and started with BCP, which i was on from 7/25-8/21. i started lupron which is also "down regging" on 8/15. the lupron made me REALLY moody and out of it and gave me headaches. then i started stimming 8/25. my last dose of the lupron and stims was on 9/4. i triggered the night of 9/5 and had my retrieval 9/7. my doctors told me NO exercise while stimming. also, no caffeine, otc meds, alcohol, etc. the injections are really easy once you get the hang of it. they don't hurt at all! by the end, you'll be a pro :) IVF/icsi is really not as scary as it seems. trust me, i know how you're feeling, cuz it's a LOT of information to take in. just remember to take it one day at a time.. once you get started, it won't seem as overwhelming anymore :hugs:

Thanx dear..Im really tensed right now that how all ivf injections and medication will effect my body..I have to really prepare myself mentally and physically as im very emotional person..The day when egg is taken out from body is that procedure painful?


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Twinkle, I was on an antagonist protocol which is shorter than the DR protocol. Was on BCP for 3 weeks, stimmed for 11 days, then did ER 2 days later. No exercise from the start of stimming until 7 weeks PG. And now that I am allowed to exercise again I am too tired! I gained about 5 pounds over the course of the IVF, probably from the lack of exercise. Don't worry about the injections, it really doesn't hurt at all. The most discomfort is at the injection site, just wear comfy clothes and you will be fine. GL and remeber that it really does work :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

twinkle83 said:


> Thanx dear..Im really tensed right now that how all ivf injections and medication will effect my body..I have to really prepare myself mentally and physically as im very emotional person..The day when egg is taken out from body is that procedure painful?

i was in pain for about an hour afterwards, so they kept me there at the clinic and kept giving me more pain meds. finally after i got up and used the restroom and had a cup of hot chocolate, i felt better and was on my way. after that i didn't have any pain or discomfort, just bloating and i had to pee a LOT at night! i think i moved a little slower the next day, but really it wasn't bad at all :)


----------



## firsttimer30

A little update...I went in today for my IUI, 36hrs past trigger...the count was really good coming in at 23.7 million:spermy: w/ 80% motility....so now for the dreaded 2ww, hoping the :witch: doesn't show, and I will be seeing a :bfp: Dec. 2nd or 3rd...Good-Luck to all with lots of :dust:


----------



## twinkle83

how much is the success rate of ivf?


----------



## Touch the Sky

for my clinic, their success rates are 60%


----------



## Springy

Well ladies .... I am out. I'm 10dpiui and I am not spotting. This is now my second cycle of injectables and the second time AF has shown up REALLY early!!!! I'm not even all that upset mainly because I didn't even want to do the last IUI I wanted to move straight to IVF and my husband was the one who pushed for it. I honestly feel that our issues are beyond something an IUI can fix. Onwards and upwards to IVF in the new year! I'll be stalking the thread in hopes that you ladies get your BFPs!!!!!


----------



## ashleyjean

I'm sorry Springy! So far IVF hasn't been bad at all and I'm sure since you already had been doing injectables it'll be a breeze for you! 

I had my first ultrasound today after starting stims last Sunday. I have quite a few follicles growing. I lost count when she was measuring but I think it was about 10 or 12 total, which she sad was good and of course I have been scouring every IVF website to see if that number is actually good for day 6 of stims :) Looks like I'm on track for a retrieval on Thanksgiving Day. Just my luck :) At least we're having a low-key Thanksgiving at my in-laws this year!


----------



## azlissie

Oh, no Springy! I was really hoping this last IUI would work for you. But it sounds like you're mentally prepared for IVF and I'm sure it will go really well.

Good luck with your ER next week, Ashley! 10 follies sounds great.

AFM, got my prog results - 36.9. No real symptoms except occasional sharp pains and twinges. I hate this waiting part - I don't know if I've ever mentioned that before :) Trigger shot is completely gone, so now I just have to decide when to test. I wish I could just fast forward to next Friday when I'm getting my beta.


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Well ladies .... I am out. I'm 10dpiui and I am not spotting. This is now my second cycle of injectables and the second time AF has shown up REALLY early!!!! I'm not even all that upset mainly because I didn't even want to do the last IUI I wanted to move straight to IVF and my husband was the one who pushed for it. I honestly feel that our issues are beyond something an IUI can fix. Onwards and upwards to IVF in the new year! I'll be stalking the thread in hopes that you ladies get your BFPs!!!!!

so sorry Springy :hugs::hugs::hugs: was really hoping this was ur month. can't wait to stalk u in the new year :)


----------



## twinkle83

Sorry Springy.But dont lose ur hopes, i think ivf is a best option as its success rate is far better thn iui..
Ashley all the best for next week..


----------



## angieloo

Sorry to hear Springy. All the best on IVF! New year and New Baby:) Hope you are doing well


----------



## want2bmomma

Springy: I am so sorry. Keep that positive energy. It isn't over till the dreaded and beloved AF shows in full force. 

Nothing new here, no symptoms to report 9dpiui. I have my beta scheduled for Wednesday and was thinking about POAS tomorrow, but not sure I am ready to face another BFN if that is the case.....so I will have to see what kind of mood I am in tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is doing well....sending lots of positive energy!


----------



## azlissie

Hi Want2b - we are pretty close in our cycles. I'm currently 8dpiui and have my beta scheduled for Friday. I'm trying to decide if I want to POAS on Thanksgiving - it would be awesome to find out that day but also a real downer if it was bfn.

Let us know if you decide to test tomorrow! Good luck :dust: :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Springy ~ huge huge :hugs: I'm so sorry it didn't work out this month. I'm keeping you and you husband in my prayers as you begin your IVF journey. :hugs:

As for me ~ not much to report except that I have ovulated!!! :happydance: I'm currently 3dpo and I will not be testing unless af is late. God knows what bfn's make me feel like. Estimated date of arrival for AF is December 5th


----------



## want2bmomma

Good morning ladies! 

August: that is wonderful news!!!!


Well I wasn't sure if I was going to test or not this morning. I kept saying that I didn't want to see another "not pregnant" pop up. So I had to go to the bathroom real bad this morning so I figured I would go ahead and collect a little in a cup until I decided, then I figured what the hell, find out now or later.....and so I ripped open the foil on my very last digi cb, dunked it in my cup, took it out and capped it and laid it on the counter and decided to go make myself a nice cup of decaf coffee. As I stood at the bathroom doorway with my coffee I had a little pep talk with myself and made myself go into the bathroom and look at that stick....and........"pregnant" was popped up! So I still go Wednesday for beta and progesterone (if pregnant), so let's hope this one is a sticky bean! I have had no symptoms or at least none that I gave any attention to.

Sending lots of positive energy everyone's way!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wow!!! Congrats want2bmomma!!!!!


----------



## twinkle83

congrtas wants2bmomma:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Congratulations, want2bmomma! It's nice when you have convinced yourself that you're going to get a BFN, only to get a surprise BFP! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## want2bmomma

LittleBird said:


> Congratulations, want2bmomma! It's nice when you have convinced yourself that you're going to get a BFN, only to get a surprise BFP! Yay! :happydance:

Thanks Little! I know....why do we put ourselves through that?! I guess it makes the surprise that much better.


----------



## azlissie

Congrats, want2bmomma!! That's awesome. You've given me hope! Make sure to let us know when you get your beta Wednesday. H&H 9 months!


----------



## want2bmomma

azlissie said:


> Congrats, want2bmomma!! That's awesome. You've given me hope! Make sure to let us know when you get your beta Wednesday. H&H 9 months!

Thanks AZ! I will let you know my numbers Wednesday. Sending tons of positive energy your way!!!!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hello, Ladies. 

It's been months since I've been on here. Things have been very busy for me, but now the OH and I are back on the IUI track. This cycle made our 4th IUI. But this time was definitely different, in that we decided to use a donor this time around. With the OH having such a high abnormality rate, it just started to feel like a waste of time, energy, and money pursuing IUI's with such poor quality sperm. And even my Dr. recommended we at least use a mixed sample. Thankfully my OH just wants to have kids, period. ;) So, come Thanksgiving morning, I'll be able to test. That will make it exactly 2 weeks since my IUI. I'm really hoping this time will be the time. Fx'd!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello ladies, I have a couple of ?s.......I am 4dpiui and my lower tummy is so tender, it hurts to touch and bend over, along with bloating and this type of pain is new to me..I also have alot of lotion like cm that I haven't noticed before, I did take clomid 50mg days 3-5 and the trigger shot....just wondering if any of you ladies have had any of these.....


----------



## Springy

want2bmomma said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> August: that is wonderful news!!!!
> 
> 
> Well I wasn't sure if I was going to test or not this morning. I kept saying that I didn't want to see another "not pregnant" pop up. So I had to go to the bathroom real bad this morning so I figured I would go ahead and collect a little in a cup until I decided, then I figured what the hell, find out now or later.....and so I ripped open the foil on my very last digi cb, dunked it in my cup, took it out and capped it and laid it on the counter and decided to go make myself a nice cup of decaf coffee. As I stood at the bathroom doorway with my coffee I had a little pep talk with myself and made myself go into the bathroom and look at that stick....and........"pregnant" was popped up! So I still go Wednesday for beta and progesterone (if pregnant), so let's hope this one is a sticky bean! I have had no symptoms or at least none that I gave any attention to.
> 
> Sending lots of positive energy everyone's way!!!!

Congrat's!!! happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## usamom

I just found out today that my baby's heart stopped two weeks ago. I knew it instantly and lost all my pregnancy symptoms.. Doesn't make it any easier and I would love to chat with some of you who have been down this road in our TTC journey.


----------



## LittleBird

Oh, usamom! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Congrats Want2be :happydance:
I am so sorry for your loss usamom :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

usamom said:


> I just found out today that my baby's heart stopped two weeks ago. I knew it instantly and lost all my pregnancy symptoms.. Doesn't make it any easier and I would love to chat with some of you who have been down this road in our TTC journey.

USAMOM I am SO SO SO SORRY to hear of your loss. My heart breaks for you. :hugs::hugs: I cannot relate to what you are going through but know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## azlissie

usamom, I am so sorry for your loss. I've never been in your situation, but I'm sure you are incredibly upset. There have to be some loss forums somewhere - I hope things start to look up for you soon.


----------



## caphybear

usamom said:


> I just found out today that my baby's heart stopped two weeks ago. I knew it instantly and lost all my pregnancy symptoms.. Doesn't make it any easier and I would love to chat with some of you who have been down this road in our TTC journey.

I am so sorry to hear this. Back in April the same thing happened... and I knew the day it happened too. It stinks to see the heartbeat and then for it to not be there the next ultrasound. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you!


----------



## azlissie

Well, I tested tonight after a 3 hour hold and bfn. I'm hoping it was just too early, but I'm starting to feel discouraged. Earlier today I had a strange tightness in my lower abdomen, almost like I had a tight belt on, and I've had cramps and twinges the past few days. I don't know when I'll test again - my beta is scheduled for Friday but I'd love to find out on Thanksgiving! But only if it's positive - wish there was a way I could know for sure!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

azlissie said:


> Well, I tested tonight after a 3 hour hold and bfn. I'm hoping it was just too early, but I'm starting to feel discouraged. Earlier today I had a strange tightness in my lower abdomen, almost like I had a tight belt on, and I've had cramps and twinges the past few days. I don't know when I'll test again - my beta is scheduled for Friday but I'd love to find out on Thanksgiving! But only if it's positive - wish there was a way I could know for sure!

AZlissie ... still early ... Test tomorrow night ... just hold the pee for a little while!!!!

My faints always came up at night.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

usamom said:


> I just found out today that my baby's heart stopped two weeks ago. I knew it instantly and lost all my pregnancy symptoms.. Doesn't make it any easier and I would love to chat with some of you who have been down this road in our TTC journey.

OMG girl, I am so sooorry. I read this earlier and my heart literally sunk to the floor. No one should EVER have to go through this!!! I pray that God gives you strength during this difficult time. Take care of yourself ... it's okay to cry...it helps get through the hard times. I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## usamom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I just found out today that my baby's heart stopped two weeks ago. I knew it instantly and lost all my pregnancy symptoms.. Doesn't make it any easier and I would love to chat with some of you who have been down this road in our TTC journey.
> 
> OMG girl, I am so sooorry. I read this earlier and my heart literally sunk to the floor. No one should EVER have to go through this!!! I pray that God gives you strength during this difficult time. Take care of yourself ... it's okay to cry...it helps get through the hard times. I'm sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks so much... I am hoping to pick myself up and continue trying. My OB said I could start again as soon as AF comes... Looks like I will be hanging around here for a while longer now...


----------



## want2bmomma

usamom: I am so sorry for your loss. You're in my thoughts and prayers.

AZ: It could be too early....I would try again. I don't know for sure, but I was told to use your first morning urine. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. 


So a little update. I got my lab results back. HcG was 94 and progesterone was 42. So RE liked the numbers and I will go in the week of Dec 12th for ultrasound (now I am hoping this one sticks)!


----------



## azlissie

Your beta sounds great, want2b! That's so exciting. Are you going to have another beta in a couple of days? Can't wait to hear about your u/s on the 12th!

I think I'm going to test tomorrow am. I'm really scared, because this is the last time I'm trying IUI before moving on, and IVF intimidates the crap out of me! I just want this one to work so badly.


----------



## kissyfacelala

azlissie said:


> Your beta sounds great, want2b! That's so exciting. Are you going to have another beta in a couple of days? Can't wait to hear about your u/s on the 12th!
> 
> I think I'm going to test tomorrow am. I'm really scared, because this is the last time I'm trying IUI before moving on, and IVF intimidates the crap out of me! I just want this one to work so badly.

Good luck azlissie!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

azlissie said:


> Your beta sounds great, want2b! That's so exciting. Are you going to have another beta in a couple of days? Can't wait to hear about your u/s on the 12th!
> 
> I think I'm going to test tomorrow am. I'm really scared, because this is the last time I'm trying IUI before moving on, and IVF intimidates the crap out of me! I just want this one to work so badly.

Good luck Azlissie! Really hope that you can avoid the jump to IVF!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Well, ladies, it looks like I've got another failed round here. Tested this morning with FRER, IC and OPK and they were all negative. I just don't understand why this hasn't worked yet. I had a lap in September that removed a few small patches of stage II endo, and otherwise there's nothing that should be preventing me from getting pregnant. I'm so disappointed with myself and my body - why can't I do this? I feel like a total loser.

Sorry to be such a downer. Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## Springy

azlissie said:


> Well, ladies, it looks like I've got another failed round here. Tested this morning with FRER, IC and OPK and they were all negative. I just don't understand why this hasn't worked yet. I had a lap in September that removed a few small patches of stage II endo, and otherwise there's nothing that should be preventing me from getting pregnant. I'm so disappointed with myself and my body - why can't I do this? I feel like a total loser.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving!

HUGS to you!!! Never good news to get on Thanksgiving!!!! :hugs::hugs: I am in the same situation. Lap in July removed three small patches of stage I endo on my left ovary and other than that no explanations as to my infertility. We are moving to IVF and moving to a different clinic. Hoping that the second opinion as well as a clinic with very good statistics and a very low patient to physician ratio will give me the attention I want and also the BFP I am after. Hang in there! I know how hard the BFN can be and all of the questions that go through your mind. Just know that this is NOT your fault and that there is nothing wrong with you and you are NOT, I repeat NOT a loser in any way shape or form. Infertility makes us ladies feel so small and so defeated when it shouldn't.


----------



## ashleyjean

Well I had my egg retrieval on Wednesday. It was not bad at all. No pain at all. Procedure took like 20 minutes and I was awake and out of there about an hour and a half after we got there! I was a little bloated afterwards but I really hardly noticed it. They told me right after I woke up that they retrieved 6 eggs. And I cried. I was like, Only six?! But I got the call yesterday that 4 of them fertilized so now they're incubating until tomorrow's transfer. Though I'm hoping for a call tomorrow morning with news that they want to wait and do a 5 day transfer, but with only 4 embryos I'm not optimistic... Oh, and we did my first progesterone in oil injection last night and it was not bad AT ALL! I seriously think it hurt less than the subcutaneous stim shots! Also I think it was better because I didn't have to do it myself so DH shared in some of the stress :) 
So for all of you about to start IVF, don't worry! It's really not as bad as what you build it up in your mind to be. Just take one day at a time and focus on what you are doing that day and it seems much less daunting!


----------



## Harvest2009

ashleyjean said:


> Well I had my egg retrieval on Wednesday. It was not bad at all. No pain at all. Procedure took like 20 minutes and I was awake and out of there about an hour and a half after we got there! I was a little bloated afterwards but I really hardly noticed it. They told me right after I woke up that they retrieved 6 eggs. And I cried. I was like, Only six?! But I got the call yesterday that 4 of them fertilized so now they're incubating until tomorrow's transfer. Though I'm hoping for a call tomorrow morning with news that they want to wait and do a 5 day transfer, but with only 4 embryos I'm not optimistic... Oh, and we did my first progesterone in oil injection last night and it was not bad AT ALL! I seriously think it hurt less than the subcutaneous stim shots! Also I think it was better because I didn't have to do it myself so DH shared in some of the stress :)
> So for all of you about to start IVF, don't worry! It's really not as bad as what you build it up in your mind to be. Just take one day at a time and focus on what you are doing that day and it seems much less daunting!

Don't worry too much about getting 6 eggs, that is how many I got and now I am preggo with twins! The numbers don't matter it is all about the quality. FX for your BFP!!


----------



## want2bmomma

AZ: So sorry to hear your news. I know it can be so frustrating, but Springy is right, try not to be so tough on yourself. We changed clinics after our third failed IUI, we weren't getting good info and the timing was all off for us. After going to the new RE we had better info and she made me feel less stressed because she said I wasn't broken. I think not having that running through my mind really helped this time. So keep your head up, I'm sending you a huge virtual hug! As for me, the RE isn't going to check my beta again, she is just going to have me come in the week of the 12th, which is probably better for me since I MC with my first I became obsessed with my HcG level. This level is way better than my last one so I am being optimistically cautious.

Ashley: 4 is great! Here is to a sticky transfer!!!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Thanks Springy and Want2b! I had my beta today and it was negative - I'm still kind of in shock that #4 didn't work. I'm starting to do some research on IVF so I can get myself mentally prepared, but I won't be doing anything now for several months. Since I'm a teacher, I'd like to have a baby towards the end of a school year so I could have the summer off. I'm looking at June or July for IVF#1, and since I'm doing this alone there's no way I can really try naturally between now and then! Oh well. Best of luck to everyone still here - I hope you all get your bfps!!


----------



## augustluvers

Want2b~ congrats!!! :happydance:

As~ I'm so sorry it didn't work this time. I wish you the very best and whatever decision you make. :hugs:

Springy~ how are you my dear? :hugs:

As for me I'm 8 dpo today!!! :happydance: I've been so busy the past few days that I haven't even noticed my dpo status until this morning when I logged on to Fertility friend. I drove 18 hours from Wednesday into Thursday with my husband and parents to Orlando, Florida. We hopped from home to home visiting family and friends before crashing into our beds at 1am... Then yesterday my husband I decided to go to Disney World. We did 3 parks in one day so I'm super beat and my feet hurt so bad!!! But I had so much fun and I didn't hold back, I'm done with living my life on hold. Yeah I'm in my 2ww but oh well. Tomorrow I'll be driving back home and I might test on Monday morning.... Which will make me 10dpo... I'm not holding my breathe on a bfp but I'm not doubting the posibility of a positive either.

Anyway, I pray you all are doing great. Take care :hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

Az: I definitely know what you mean about planning around your summers as I am a teacher too. If this one sticks it definitely won't work for my summer. Thank goodness I have short term disability insurance as I colleague said it paid her while she was on maternity leave. Best of luck to you and your IVF journey. You have us to be there for you on your journey.

No new updates here. No major symptoms, I think maybe my boobs might be a little sore but that is pretty much it. Sending lots of positive energy everyone's way!


----------



## froliky2011

Congrats to PCOS mom!!

Good luck to Springy & Firsttimer30!! Baby Dust to all of us!!


----------



## want2bmomma

How's everyone been doing?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Doing good...waiting patiently for the weekend to test...assuming I am late...11 DPO and nothing to report...hoping that is good

so my cousin thinks finding my baptism dress and my crib bedding from when I was a baby is a sign that this month is my lucky month...I will believe anything and nothing until I see that BFP

oh and my mom had a dream that I called her saying I was pregnant! good grief!!!


----------



## augustluvers

kissyfacelala said:


> Doing good...waiting patiently for the weekend to test...assuming I am late...11 DPO and nothing to report...hoping that is good
> 
> so my cousin thinks finding my baptism dress and my crib bedding from when I was a baby is a sign that this month is my lucky month...I will believe anything and nothing until I see that BFP
> 
> oh and my mom had a dream that I called her saying I was pregnant! good grief!!!

I'm 11dpo today and nothing to report either! I think I'm going to test on Saturday!

I hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

I'm 13dpiui and through in the towel days ago with a bfn and a bunch of temp drops. 

Good luck to everyone else, and USAmom-I am soooo sooo sorry : (


----------



## augustluvers

Titi ~ I'm sorry to hear about the temp drops & bfn... I hope you get your BFP soon. You never know!

As for me... My mother just called that my cousins wife is in labor, the same one I did the baby shower for in October and I must admit that I'm green with envy! :cry: 

On another note, I start my new job on Monday, which is also the day I'm expecting AF so if she shows my husband and I have decided to hold off on fertility treatments for a few months and just do it natural, no meds, no birth control to prevent pregnancy... just taking a few months to regroup... but now with the news of this baby born today... I'm feeling so much more eager to get pregnant and I know that's wrong which only proves that I need a break. 

I'm so tired of the heart break month after month and the careless ness from everyone around me. I can't believe TTC has already taken up so much of my life. Something as simple as getting pregnant and giving birth has turned into some green moster ruining my every day. And I'm so tired of the waiting and the hoping, and the keeping faith when in reality I want to smack faith, patience, and something even God 

I'm so angry and so bitter and I'm getting to the point of feeling depressed and I hate the way that I feel. I feel like nothing in the world is going to take these feelings away, whether I stop trying or continue to try there will always be a void. I'm sitting here at work typing this and I'm sobbing.. It's ridiculous and I feel like a huge idiot for allowing my feelings to run the way I live. 

Ok, rant over, I'm so sorry. I just really needed to vent!


----------



## adroplet

usamom said:


> I just found out today that my baby's heart stopped two weeks ago. I knew it instantly and lost all my pregnancy symptoms.. Doesn't make it any easier and I would love to chat with some of you who have been down this road in our TTC journey.

I'm so sorry


----------



## Titi

oh August it's so natural what you feel. I'm just going through that really bad myself this cycle-my journal has been one HUGE rant in detail about everything you just listed EXACTLY the last four days. And I had a total crying freak out about it yesterday to my mom....I think a lot of it is the Clomid-I was on it last year and first cycle wasn't so bad but I was a nutcase by the end of the third. Plus there is the fear and dissapointment of what if a third cycle fails. With my first IUI I was hoping it would work but knew it most likely wouldn't first shot. The second one is still a little more hopeful but still expecting it might take a few tries. But with the third-it's devastating b/c it starts to sink in that I might never get pregnant.

I'm waiting for the witch to start so I can have my "after 3 IUIs talk" with our FS. Not making a decision until after that but will most likely also be taking a break (again) this cycle or next one after.


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Titi ~ I'm sorry to hear about the temp drops & bfn... I hope you get your BFP soon. You never know!
> 
> As for me... My mother just called that my cousins wife is in labor, the same one I did the baby shower for in October and I must admit that I'm green with envy! :cry:
> 
> On another note, I start my new job on Monday, which is also the day I'm expecting AF so if she shows my husband and I have decided to hold off on fertility treatments for a few months and just do it natural, no meds, no birth control to prevent pregnancy... just taking a few months to regroup... but now with the news of this baby born today... I'm feeling so much more eager to get pregnant and I know that's wrong which only proves that I need a break.
> 
> I'm so tired of the heart break month after month and the careless ness from everyone around me. I can't believe TTC has already taken up so much of my life. Something as simple as getting pregnant and giving birth has turned into some green moster ruining my every day. And I'm so tired of the waiting and the hoping, and the keeping faith when in reality I want to smack faith, patience, and something even God
> 
> I'm so angry and so bitter and I'm getting to the point of feeling depressed and I hate the way that I feel. I feel like nothing in the world is going to take these feelings away, whether I stop trying or continue to try there will always be a void. I'm sitting here at work typing this and I'm sobbing.. It's ridiculous and I feel like a huge idiot for allowing my feelings to run the way I live.
> 
> Ok, rant over, I'm so sorry. I just really needed to vent!

August I know exactly how you feel so I am sending you a great big virtual hug!!!! I have really tried this past few weeks to just focus on me and what will make me happy. It is very very hard to give up the feelings of TTC and wanting a family. So if you think a break is the best thing for you, then trust your gut instinct. From my personal experience when I was on a "break" I actually felt good for the first month, but after that I felt like I was doing nothing and not helping my situation so I knew moving forward that a "break" wasn't really an option for my husband and I. I've moved on to IVF now and while I am not starting immediately and am technically on a "break" I know I am doing something. If my IVF doesn't work then I will be on a longer break as I can't afford to do this several times back to back to back. But at least during those breaks I will know that I have done everything in my power to start my family.

Trust your heart and your head and pray! 

And there is NOTHING wrong with being a bit green ;) You're human, being green is normal!!! Just as long as it doesn't affect your friendships and relationships with those who do get pregnant then your little bit of green is ok! I have good days and bad. Some days I am more green than others and on those days I keep my comments to myself and only chat with my friends / family who are having babies when I'm not green! Just the way I am learning to cope with the situation. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

kissy: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! I don't think these dreams or signs are too weird. I had a dream about my mother about 4 days prior to testing. I lost my mom 5 years ago and really don't dream of her as often as I would like. In this dream she appeared and smiled at me and told me she loved me and put her hand out to touch me. I know it sounds crazy, but after that dream I felt like you that it all didn't mean anything until I had some proof, but in the back of my mind I kept thinking I wonder if I am preg. I think these "signs" are ways of giving us hope.

Titi: Sorry about the BFN. Sending you a big hug!

Aug: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you too. A good vent feels good. Try to stay positive, you're still in this one!


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry Titi!! Sending a big HUG your way!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Springy - Sending you a BIG HUG too!!!!! xoxo 

BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!


----------



## froliky2011

Augustluvers - BIG HUG!!! xoxo


----------



## Titi

thanks girls, I'm definitely out. Clomid played a nasty trick on me and I had a super temp jump yesterday just to wake up this morning, 14dpo with the splitting pre-AF headache and sure enough got a temp drop below coverline.-top it off, I just turned 36 TODAY. I'm seriously gutted-I don't know what to do anymore. We've spent thousands out of our own pocket on these treatments.


----------



## ssehlmey

Hi Ladies, I'm new to the board. I'm reading your stories and I feel better knowing I'm not alone. I did injectables and IUI this month (11/21). I did my hcg booster on Monday (11/28) and it's making me CRAZY :wacko: I can't stand how the symptoms I feel could be related to the shot and not a sign of a BFP!!!
I am keeping my fingers crossed we all have good luck soon!!


----------



## Titi

AF today-3rd failed IUI....everything's looked so promising too. apt. tomorrow to see what next but probably stopping for now.


----------



## froliky2011

USAMOM - Sooo sorry!!! Big Hug!!!!


----------



## ashleyjean

Some possible good news from me! I am 8dp3dt today and broke down and tested this afternoon. I seriously thought I was seeing things but there are definitely 2 lines! I of course then spent the last 20 minutes on google making sure the trigger would be out of my system by now... I took the trigger shot 13 days ago so from what I've read it should be long gone so I'm hoping this is true even though I just can't believe it!


----------



## azlissie

Congrats Ashley!! I am so happy for you. I'm glad to see so many IVF success stories on this thread. Let us know how your beta results turn out!


----------



## Springy

ashleyjean said:


> Some possible good news from me! I am 8dp3dt today and broke down and tested this afternoon. I seriously thought I was seeing things but there are definitely 2 lines! I of course then spent the last 20 minutes on google making sure the trigger would be out of my system by now... I took the trigger shot 13 days ago so from what I've read it should be long gone so I'm hoping this is true even though I just can't believe it!
> 
> View attachment 307054

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :hugs: H&H 9 months.


----------



## sarah10380

ashleyjean said:


> Some possible good news from me! I am 8dp3dt today and broke down and tested this afternoon. I seriously thought I was seeing things but there are definitely 2 lines! I of course then spent the last 20 minutes on google making sure the trigger would be out of my system by now... I took the trigger shot 13 days ago so from what I've read it should be long gone so I'm hoping this is true even though I just can't believe it!
> 
> View attachment 307054

Congratulations! That is awesome and gives me hope!


----------



## Touch the Sky

That is a great line for only being 8dpt, Congrats!!


----------



## want2bmomma

ashleyjean said:


> Some possible good news from me! I am 8dp3dt today and broke down and tested this afternoon. I seriously thought I was seeing things but there are definitely 2 lines! I of course then spent the last 20 minutes on google making sure the trigger would be out of my system by now... I took the trigger shot 13 days ago so from what I've read it should be long gone so I'm hoping this is true even though I just can't believe it!
> 
> View attachment 307054

Congrats! Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months! :happydance:


----------



## usamom

Congrats, Ashley! Have a happy 9 month!


----------



## usamom

Ive noticed that this thread doesn't seem to be very active anymore. Have folks that were here mostly moved on to another one? Would love to know where folks are so that I can follow everyone. I plan to be trying again very soon and want my support group back! :)


----------



## ssehlmey

Hi Ladies, I need some advice. I am 16 dpo today. I used a hcg trigger and I had an hcg booster (5000 u I think). My booster was on 7dpo and I am now 16dpo and I couldnt hold out. My doctor said I could test tomorrow, but I just was dying so I gave in and tested tonight. I got a BFP!!! I don't know if i should believe it or not, would it change that much in 12 hours? As soon as I wake up I'll test again and then get my blood drawn (assuming its still a bfp!!) 

What do you all think??


----------



## kissyfacelala

usamom said:


> Ive noticed that this thread doesn't seem to be very active anymore. Have folks that were here mostly moved on to another one? Would love to know where folks are so that I can follow everyone. I plan to be trying again very soon and want my support group back! :)

oh I am still around....just been very hard to come on....AF showed after IUI # 4...doing fifth and last IUI this month...hoping for the best but preparing for IVF in the winter....signed up for an information session Jan 2...I think my doctor is a quack...she said that IUI is not something the clinic does very well but IVF is something they do well :dohh::dohh::dohh: and it is my choice to continue with IUI or move on to IVF....we are unexplained now as my PCOS is under control and DH has good swimmers....

very sorry for your loss usamom....supporting you all the way when you try again....do you have enough donor sperm to give your child a sibling? :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

ashleyjean said:


> Some possible good news from me! I am 8dp3dt today and broke down and tested this afternoon. I seriously thought I was seeing things but there are definitely 2 lines! I of course then spent the last 20 minutes on google making sure the trigger would be out of my system by now... I took the trigger shot 13 days ago so from what I've read it should be long gone so I'm hoping this is true even though I just can't believe it!
> 
> View attachment 307054

Congratulations!!! gives me hope for my IVF journey in winter 2012

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kissyfacelala

ssehlmey said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some advice. I am 16 dpo today. I used a hcg trigger and I had an hcg booster (5000 u I think). My booster was on 7dpo and I am now 16dpo and I couldnt hold out. My doctor said I could test tomorrow, but I just was dying so I gave in and tested tonight. I got a BFP!!! I don't know if i should believe it or not, would it change that much in 12 hours? As soon as I wake up I'll test again and then get my blood drawn (assuming its still a bfp!!)
> 
> What do you all think??

I say Congrats and happy and healthy in 9 months!!:happydance::happydance:

if doctor says you can test tomorrow and you got a BFP then I think its true:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Titi

ssehlmey-hun, my trigger was gone by either 5 or 7 dpo, I can't remember now. I tested it out. I've heard of it sometimes being around by 11 or 12 but not 16! I'd say for sure that's a bfp!!!!!!!! Congrats!

AFM-I'm still here-like Kissy, it's hard for me to come on. I feel like I've been ttc longest in the world and the only one nothings working for. I know neither of those things are true-but it's been tough times. Will try and pop in here and there for support.


----------



## froliky2011

Titi said:


> AF today-3rd failed IUI....everything's looked so promising too. apt. tomorrow to see what next but probably stopping for now.

So sorry. ((Hugs))


----------



## ssehlmey

Thanks everyone for the encouragement!! I tested again this am and BFP!! I got stat HCG bloodwork and it came back at 539!! (I think I'm about 17dpo):happydance:
I am so excited, it hasn't fully sunk in yet!!


----------



## usamom

ssehlmey said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some advice. I am 16 dpo today. I used a hcg trigger and I had an hcg booster (5000 u I think). My booster was on 7dpo and I am now 16dpo and I couldnt hold out. My doctor said I could test tomorrow, but I just was dying so I gave in and tested tonight. I got a BFP!!! I don't know if i should believe it or not, would it change that much in 12 hours? As soon as I wake up I'll test again and then get my blood drawn (assuming its still a bfp!!)
> 
> What do you all think??

I'm optimistic for ya!! My triggers were always out in 6 days. The booster dose sounds about 1/2 the dose of a regular trigger. So it looks good for you! let us know!!:hugs:


----------



## usamom

ssehlmey said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement!! I tested again this am and BFP!! I got stat HCG bloodwork and it came back at 539!! (I think I'm about 17dpo):happydance:
> I am so excited, it hasn't fully sunk in yet!!

Whoops- I just saw this... AWESOME!!!! Many Congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## usamom

kissyfacelala said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Ive noticed that this thread doesn't seem to be very active anymore. Have folks that were here mostly moved on to another one? Would love to know where folks are so that I can follow everyone. I plan to be trying again very soon and want my support group back! :)
> 
> oh I am still around....just been very hard to come on....AF showed after IUI # 4...doing fifth and last IUI this month...hoping for the best but preparing for IVF in the winter....signed up for an information session Jan 2...I think my doctor is a quack...she said that IUI is not something the clinic does very well but IVF is something they do well :dohh::dohh::dohh: and it is my choice to continue with IUI or move on to IVF....we are unexplained now as my PCOS is under control and DH has good swimmers....
> 
> very sorry for your loss usamom....supporting you all the way when you try again....do you have enough donor sperm to give your child a sibling? :hugs:Click to expand...

hi kissyfacelala!

Can you look for another clinic? I'd be terrified of someone who wanted to do an IVF for me after telling me they don't do IUI very well.. Yikes... Best of luck to you and I hope you get your BFP very soon!

AFM- I have no donor sperm left. I'm "hoping" that I can get some for a sibling pregnancy. Right now I'm too scared to even call the cryobank to ask. We are in the middle of a major move and I have to switch REs. So once I get that worked out- then I'll deal with finding the donor sperm. Worst case scenario- I have to switch donors. Let's hope this is not the case.

I did really well the past few weeks with the D&C and all that. Now- suddenly- I find myself really struggling with it. Yesterday I just broke down in tears at work because I realized that there is a very real possibility that I won't be pregnant again for many months (and that's an "if").. Just trying to stay calm and go at this one step at a time.. 

I need to start a TTC journal instead of trying to post everything here..:blush:

Best wishes to all of you!!


----------



## usamom

froliky2011 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> AF today-3rd failed IUI....everything's looked so promising too. apt. tomorrow to see what next but probably stopping for now.
> 
> So sorry. ((Hugs))Click to expand...

Oh Titi! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hey Touch, can you update the thread title?? For those who are still around?? Maybe do Dec, Jan, Feb IVF IUI :)


----------



## Springy

kissyfacelala said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Ive noticed that this thread doesn't seem to be very active anymore. Have folks that were here mostly moved on to another one? Would love to know where folks are so that I can follow everyone. I plan to be trying again very soon and want my support group back! :)
> 
> oh I am still around....just been very hard to come on....AF showed after IUI # 4...doing fifth and last IUI this month...hoping for the best but preparing for IVF in the winter....signed up for an information session Jan 2...I think my doctor is a quack...she said that IUI is not something the clinic does very well but IVF is something they do well :dohh::dohh::dohh: and it is my choice to continue with IUI or move on to IVF....we are unexplained now as my PCOS is under control and DH has good swimmers....
> 
> very sorry for your loss usamom....supporting you all the way when you try again....do you have enough donor sperm to give your child a sibling? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Kissy - I'm so sorry your 4th IUI didn't work. I am unexplained to and after my 4th IUI we have made the decision to move to IVF. You need to remember that the success rates are very low for IUI and decrease each time you are unsuccessful, so it may not be that your clinic isn't "good" at IUI just that the success rates are very low in general that they don't have a good "success" rate for it. Definitely look at their success rates for IVF and if they are not high enough for you to be comfortable there are other clinics in your area to try from - NewLife, ISIS in Mississauga, there is one at McMaster in Hamilton etc. IVF is a big step so you have to be comfortable in the clinic.

Sorry I don't pop over to this thread much anymore ladies I've been in a Dec / Jan / Feb thread.

I do have a journal for those who want to keep in touch that way as I won't always remember to pop back here.


----------



## Springy

Titi said:


> ssehlmey-hun, my trigger was gone by either 5 or 7 dpo, I can't remember now. I tested it out. I've heard of it sometimes being around by 11 or 12 but not 16! I'd say for sure that's a bfp!!!!!!!! Congrats!
> 
> AFM-I'm still here-like Kissy, it's hard for me to come on. I feel like I've been ttc longest in the world and the only one nothings working for. I know neither of those things are true-but it's been tough times. Will try and pop in here and there for support.

Titi you are DEFINITELY not alone!!!! I am in the same boat as you and most of the women on this board are also still struggling. Anytime you need support drop me a PM or post in my journal. Hang in there!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Springy

usamom said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Ive noticed that this thread doesn't seem to be very active anymore. Have folks that were here mostly moved on to another one? Would love to know where folks are so that I can follow everyone. I plan to be trying again very soon and want my support group back! :)
> 
> oh I am still around....just been very hard to come on....AF showed after IUI # 4...doing fifth and last IUI this month...hoping for the best but preparing for IVF in the winter....signed up for an information session Jan 2...I think my doctor is a quack...she said that IUI is not something the clinic does very well but IVF is something they do well :dohh::dohh::dohh: and it is my choice to continue with IUI or move on to IVF....we are unexplained now as my PCOS is under control and DH has good swimmers....
> 
> very sorry for your loss usamom....supporting you all the way when you try again....do you have enough donor sperm to give your child a sibling? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hi kissyfacelala!
> 
> Can you look for another clinic? I'd be terrified of someone who wanted to do an IVF for me after telling me they don't do IUI very well.. Yikes... Best of luck to you and I hope you get your BFP very soon!
> 
> AFM- I have no donor sperm left. I'm "hoping" that I can get some for a sibling pregnancy. Right now I'm too scared to even call the cryobank to ask. We are in the middle of a major move and I have to switch REs. So once I get that worked out- then I'll deal with finding the donor sperm. Worst case scenario- I have to switch donors. Let's hope this is not the case.
> 
> I did really well the past few weeks with the D&C and all that. Now- suddenly- I find myself really struggling with it. Yesterday I just broke down in tears at work because I realized that there is a very real possibility that I won't be pregnant again for many months (and that's an "if").. Just trying to stay calm and go at this one step at a time..
> 
> I need to start a TTC journal instead of trying to post everything here..:blush:
> 
> Best wishes to all of you!!Click to expand...

Hang in there USAMOM!!!! :hugs: If you start a journal I'll stalk for sure ;)


----------



## Springy

Springy said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Ive noticed that this thread doesn't seem to be very active anymore. Have folks that were here mostly moved on to another one? Would love to know where folks are so that I can follow everyone. I plan to be trying again very soon and want my support group back! :)
> 
> oh I am still around....just been very hard to come on....AF showed after IUI # 4...doing fifth and last IUI this month...hoping for the best but preparing for IVF in the winter....signed up for an information session Jan 2...I think my doctor is a quack...she said that IUI is not something the clinic does very well but IVF is something they do well :dohh::dohh::dohh: and it is my choice to continue with IUI or move on to IVF....we are unexplained now as my PCOS is under control and DH has good swimmers....
> 
> very sorry for your loss usamom....supporting you all the way when you try again....do you have enough donor sperm to give your child a sibling? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kissy - I'm so sorry your 4th IUI didn't work. I am unexplained to and after my 4th IUI we have made the decision to move to IVF. You need to remember that the success rates are very low for IUI and decrease each time you are unsuccessful, so it may not be that your clinic isn't "good" at IUI just that the success rates are very low in general that they don't have a good "success" rate for it. Definitely look at their success rates for IVF and if they are not high enough for you to be comfortable there are other clinics in your area to try from - NewLife, ISIS in Mississauga, there is one at McMaster in Hamilton etc. IVF is a big step so you have to be comfortable in the clinic.
> 
> Sorry I don't pop over to this thread much anymore ladies I've been in a Dec / Jan / Feb thread.
> 
> I do have a journal for those who want to keep in touch that way as I won't always remember to pop back here.Click to expand...

Kissy I just looked and your clinic success rates for IVF are some of the highest in Ontario that I have seen!!!! I have looked at many many clinics when I was thinking of switching and yours is VERY VERY high.


----------



## Titi

Springy said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> ssehlmey-hun, my trigger was gone by either 5 or 7 dpo, I can't remember now. I tested it out. I've heard of it sometimes being around by 11 or 12 but not 16! I'd say for sure that's a bfp!!!!!!!! Congrats!
> 
> AFM-I'm still here-like Kissy, it's hard for me to come on. I feel like I've been ttc longest in the world and the only one nothings working for. I know neither of those things are true-but it's been tough times. Will try and pop in here and there for support.
> 
> Titi you are DEFINITELY not alone!!!! I am in the same boat as you and most of the women on this board are also still struggling. Anytime you need support drop me a PM or post in my journal. Hang in there!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun....it's just when I first joined bnb in 2009 I'd already been trying for 10 months and all but like two girls I've known on here from back in the day not already only already have had baby #1 but some are even in the middle of their 2nd pregnancies......I feel like three years at 36 is insane.
I'll check out your journal!


----------



## kissyfacelala

[/QUOTE]

Kissy I just looked and your clinic success rates for IVF are some of the highest in Ontario that I have seen!!!! I have looked at many many clinics when I was thinking of switching and yours is VERY VERY high.[/QUOTE]

Lets hope Mary and I add two more success stories to those numbers!!:baby::baby:


----------



## Snowbunny

Let's hope so Monica! I think I am out for #4 as well.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Let's hope so Monica! I think I am out for #4 as well.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

are you sure? there is always hope until AF shows

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

I'm pretty sure. I've had cramps on and off for last couple of days. My beta is supposed to be on monday and they really want me to go in to do it since I won't be cycling afterwards. Did you do a beta for all of your IUI's?

Springy - have you started with your IVF process yet or just the training so far?


----------



## Snowbunny

Monica - who is your doc again? I can't believe she seriously said that even though they present it as a very reasonable option.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> I'm pretty sure. I've had cramps on and off for last couple of days. My beta is supposed to be on monday and they really want me to go in to do it since I won't be cycling afterwards. Did you do a beta for all of your IUI's?
> 
> Springy - have you started with your IVF process yet or just the training so far?

I only did a beta for the first IUI...the second IUI I was in Portugal when AF came and then IUI#3 I had no hope since DH swimmers were not good and then IUI # 4 I did not go since the less blood they take the better! They did not say I needed to come in and so I did not...

so tomorrow is my CD8 scan and bloodwork....been on puregon since CD3 with 58 IU daily...I think it is low so I did one more click on my pen for 66 IU....whatever...I want more than one follie!

Mary..have you tested...cramping can be sign of implantation....:hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

No I haven't tested. I'm 10dpiui and it's likely a bit early. I'll wait probably until Sunday unless I start spotting before. Did you ask about getting put on progesterone suppositories?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Monica - who is your doc again? I can't believe she seriously said that even though they present it as a very reasonable option.

my doctor is Dr.Karnis...she said IUI success rates are very low...and they do present it as a reasonable option and she continued to say that many continue to do IUIs because IVF is something they seriously do not want and she also said that I have only done 4 IUIs but if I want to increase my chances then IVF is my choice

she said IUI could work for me...overall she made it my decision....I feel they are too laid back...it has been a year since I have been on metformin...first 6 months she said try on your own.....then we did clomid for 3 IUIs and then it was my decision to switch to injectables...and now it is my decision to do IVF....

maybe my expectations are too high but I wish doctors would say you have to do this and be more assertive with their decisions....are they not the experts????


----------



## Snowbunny

kissyfacelala said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Monica - who is your doc again? I can't believe she seriously said that even though they present it as a very reasonable option.
> 
> my doctor is Dr.Karnis...she said IUI success rates are very low...and they do present it as a reasonable option and she continued to say that many continue to do IUIs because IVF is something they seriously do not want and she also said that I have only done 4 IUIs but if I want to increase my chances then IVF is my choice
> 
> she said IUI could work for me...overall she made it my decision....I feel they are too laid back...it has been a year since I have been on metformin...first 6 months she said try on your own.....then we did clomid for 3 IUIs and then it was my decision to switch to injectables...and now it is my decision to do IVF....
> 
> maybe my expectations are too high but I wish doctors would say you have to do this and be more assertive with their decisions....are they not the experts????Click to expand...

Amen! I feel the exact same way. I wanted more solid answers from her. She told me the exact same thing...IUI's will work, you just have to give them time. I asked 'what if there is something wrong...she basically said that I won't know unless I do IVF. Well then, hello, what am I waiting for?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> No I haven't tested. I'm 10dpiui and it's likely a bit early. I'll wait probably until Sunday unless I start spotting before. Did you ask about getting put on progesterone suppositories?

I did not ask about progesterone support yet...I am thinking I am gonna ask for one week post IUI progesterone testing...my luteal phase is always 14 days...nothing out of norm and I do not spot before...the only that worries me is that my temp does not rise significantly right after ovulation...slow rising and before AF arrives there have been only one or two cycles where my boobs have been tender and my nipples sensitive...I do not have PMS or any other indication that AF is coming except for a temp drop....


----------



## Snowbunny

Well good luck with this one. Maybe this will be the one you've been waiting for!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Well good luck with this one. Maybe this will be the one you've been waiting for!

here's hoping we won't need to go to that IVF teaching session on Jan 2....lets start the holiday season and 2012 with a BFP!!!

well I am off to bed...have to be at clinic for 7 am!! :growlmad:

good night!:hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

Good luck tomorrow! Let's go follies!


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> I'm pretty sure. I've had cramps on and off for last couple of days. My beta is supposed to be on monday and they really want me to go in to do it since I won't be cycling afterwards. Did you do a beta for all of your IUI's?
> 
> Springy - have you started with your IVF process yet or just the training so far?

Yes and no ... we had our consultation and then we met with the IVF nurse yesterday. Today I called back because I had a few questions and I was told "the Doctor is really busy, you should book an appointment to see her Monday" SERIOUSLY I have a 2 min question and you're telling me to take MORE time off work?!?! I was VERY unimpressed. Our gut instinct all the time was to switch clinics but we felt comfortable with the new doctor so stayed. My hubby was SO angry tonight that even he said "we need to switch" so we are going in on Monday morning and we are requesting a referral to Hannam Fertility in downtown Toronto.



Snowbunny said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Monica - who is your doc again? I can't believe she seriously said that even though they present it as a very reasonable option.
> 
> my doctor is Dr.Karnis...she said IUI success rates are very low...and they do present it as a reasonable option and she continued to say that many continue to do IUIs because IVF is something they seriously do not want and she also said that I have only done 4 IUIs but if I want to increase my chances then IVF is my choice
> 
> she said IUI could work for me...overall she made it my decision....I feel they are too laid back...it has been a year since I have been on metformin...first 6 months she said try on your own.....then we did clomid for 3 IUIs and then it was my decision to switch to injectables...and now it is my decision to do IVF....
> 
> maybe my expectations are too high but I wish doctors would say you have to do this and be more assertive with their decisions....are they not the experts????Click to expand...
> 
> Amen! I feel the exact same way. I wanted more solid answers from her. She told me the exact same thing...IUI's will work, you just have to give them time. I asked 'what if there is something wrong...she basically said that I won't know unless I do IVF. Well then, hello, what am I waiting for?Click to expand...

I know that I was told IUI success rates are only around 8 to 10%. Other people report them being higher and closer to 25% but I'm not sure I buy that ... given my experience with them!

And I have been told the same thing - if they can't find anything wrong and you are "unexplained" they really can't figure out what is wrong with you unless they do IVF. That may give them some idea if it is an egg issue, if it is a fertilization issue etc. None of that they can tell by doing IUI etc. 

But all I can say is if you are not comfortable with your doctor ask to see someone else. But honestly look at the clinic success rates as they were significantly higher than a lot of other places.

Hang in there ladies!!! This journey is very difficult I think about you ladies often. Praying you get your BFP!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

Springy - I can't believe that your clinic is telling you to make an appointment. I call with questions and most of the time they are answered really quickly.

I tested today at 12dpiui and it was a BFN. Now I wait for AF and some time as a 'normal' person until we get into IVF.


----------



## froliky2011

Got my AF today. :(


----------



## Springy

Snowbunny said:


> Springy - I can't believe that your clinic is telling you to make an appointment. I call with questions and most of the time they are answered really quickly.
> 
> I tested today at 12dpiui and it was a BFN. Now I wait for AF and some time as a 'normal' person until we get into IVF.

Sorry to hear of another BFN :hugs: I am enjoying being "normal" right now too! I think I'll have a few months of being normal before I get into the new clinic. Keep me posted on what you decide to do.


----------



## Snowbunny

Will keep you posted for sure. Still no AF and I'm debating on whether I fee like going for my beta tomorrow.

Froliky - sorry the witch got you.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Will keep you posted for sure. Still no AF and I'm debating on whether I fee like going for my beta tomorrow.
> 
> Froliky - sorry the witch got you.

Hey Mary! so sorry about the BFN :( :growlmad::hugs:

I have never gone for my beta except for first cycle and they have never complained :shrug::shrug:

going to clinic tomorow for my CD11 scan...lets hope another follie showed up

Froliky - sorry AF showed...these failed cycles never get easier :hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Kissyfacelala- your perseverance is admirable. I am not sure I have the patience. I knew my DH had zero sperm so I have only been TTC (although always hopeful before) for about 6it months. However, my age is a minus I suppose. 
Thanks Springy!! It is nice to have support from everyone. Love & Support to you all!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

froliky2011 said:


> Kissyfacelala- your perseverance is admirable. I am not sure I have the patience. I knew my DH had zero sperm so I have only been TTC (although always hopeful before) for about 6it months. However, my age is a minus I suppose.
> Thanks Springy!! It is nice to have support from everyone. Love & Support to you all!!

aaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww! thanks! somedays are very hard but I have to keep going! i wanna hold my own baby one day! 2012 will be our year!!

we will be bump buddies!!


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies! Just thought I would drop in and check on everyone and also wanted to wish everyone a happy holiday!


----------



## Snowbunny

Did my beta today - negative. It's what I expected, but I wanted it done and confirmed. IVF 2012!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Did my beta today - negative. It's what I expected, but I wanted it done and confirmed. IVF 2012!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry Mary! what time were you at the clinic? we missed each other! i was there 7:15

so today I have two follies :happydance::happydance: one on each side, 15 and 12 mm

doctor hughes called to increase my puregon dose from 58 to 75 iu

going back tomorrow...hoping my IUI is Friday...CD15 so I can have a long weekend and not go to my department potluck! LOL


----------



## Snowbunny

Awesome news Monica! Two follies!

BTW - what is the name of the girl who did blood today? She is so sweet. She actually makes me feel like someone there cares.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Awesome news Monica! Two follies!
> 
> BTW - what is the name of the girl who did blood today? She is so sweet. She actually makes me feel like someone there cares.

Thanks Mary! today the follies were 17 and 16 mm and my lining was 10 tri...Dr.Hughes was really pleased!

I am not sure of her name but I know who you mean...she is great!

today the nurse was Laurie and I refused to have her take my blood...so then Aubrey and Diane came to take blood...Aubrey used the butterfly on my left and nothing...then Diane tried on my right...she got half a vial!!! then Laurie said it may not be enough and that I might have to come back later to take more blood and I should try for more....I said no! you are not taking more blood and I am not coming back! I do not live across the street from clinic 

I am not their science experiment for them to keep poking me with no skill

I did ask Dr.Hughes about progesterone testing and he said if I do not have any issues with my luteal phase then no need for testing...I said I do not spot and it lasts 14 days....he said he would check with Dr.Karnis though


----------



## Snowbunny

Oh wow, sounds like an awful day. I feel so bad for you. Bloodwork is the worst part for me so I can only imagine how rough it was. Your follies are growing together which is awesome. I'm really feeling like this is it for you. fx'd. So, I guess you'll have to go back tomorrow, right? Maybe they'll grow enough for you to get triggered. Are you doing a 24 hr or 36 hr IUI?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey Mary! I am going to trigger in about half hour! LOL so IUI will be friday morning...36 hours...

follies were 20 and 14....meaning the one on my left shrunk....doctor said numbers are wrong...the technician had a rough time finding my left...so her measurements were off...my estrogen was almost 900 yesterday so today it would be higher...so follie on left must be at least 17 if it was 16 yesterday

but based on my 20 mm follie I am ready to trigger...and I am hoping the smaller grew a bit today....but even at 16 it is mature and the HCG will release all follies

I am so hoping this is it! I will be PUPO over Christmas and AF is due New Years Day! what a way to start 2012 if I get my BFP


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> Awesome news Monica! Two follies!
> 
> BTW - what is the name of the girl who did blood today? She is so sweet. She actually makes me feel like someone there cares.

Julienne is the name of that nurse...she does care...and today my nurse for bloodwork was Gina...she really cares too...I told her about yesterday and she said that if I make my appts for after 8 she will always take my blood...but if I do then I am always late for work like today

my appt was 820! the earliest they had! but anyways Gina was awesome...she poked my left and got it first time and I did not even feel the poke!!:happydance::happydance:

Gina then went on to wish me luck on Friday..she does care!:hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Kissyfacelala~ I'm so glad to see you doing so great on your treatments! Your follies sound amazing!!!!

~~~ OMG I can't believe it's been more then 15 days since I last came on here!!!! ~~~ I got the job and I've been working since december 5th! I've been in trainings all day long (2 hours away from home) so the travel has had me down and sick for a few days... 

Here's an update on me ~ Because of work, and all the trainings, DH and I have decided to put off fertility treatments (injection cycles) until after we come back from out San Francisco trip in mid - April.... and we will not go on birth control, we will try naturally for the next three months... I'm still on my 3rd clomid cycle, currently on day 53!!!! :growlmad: But I have so many online cheapie test that I have been testing every other two days! :dohh::winkwink:

I just tested not even ten minutes ago and there is a line, and it is light, but pink and I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!! Can this really be it, or am I seeing things, is the test a fluke or something.... OMG so many questions and not to mention the fear of really being pregnant considering that I'm just starting with this new position! They can't fire me but I'm sure they won't be thrilled... either way, I'm anxious for tomorrow morning so that I can test with fmu and see what that test shows. 

OMG OMG OMG OMG.... Right now, I really hope that this cheapie isn't a fluke, but I have never seen a pink line ever on these things. Usually I get a white anitbody strip.... ok I'm officially over thinking this crap! lol :haha:

Now to rest and wait for morning!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

August ---post a pic!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Fx'd August!

Good luck tomorrow Monica!


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx Snowbunny!! :hugs:

Here's a picture... I just took it, so obviously it's after the 10 minute mark and it's already getting that purple/grey color that most internet cheapies get. And I know it's super light, I hope you girls can see it.
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh August that's definitely a good lookin test!!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh August that's definitely a good lookin test!!!!

I agree! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

is there a way to go for a beta test?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Titi

OMG finally another BFP!!! And for YOU August!!!! So happy & excited for you!!!! Just when you were all but giving up : )


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> Kissyfacelala~ I'm so glad to see you doing so great on your treatments! Your follies sound amazing!!!!
> 
> ~~~ OMG I can't believe it's been more then 15 days since I last came on here!!!! ~~~ I got the job and I've been working since december 5th! I've been in trainings all day long (2 hours away from home) so the travel has had me down and sick for a few days...
> 
> Here's an update on me ~ Because of work, and all the trainings, DH and I have decided to put off fertility treatments (injection cycles) until after we come back from out San Francisco trip in mid - April.... and we will not go on birth control, we will try naturally for the next three months... I'm still on my 3rd clomid cycle, currently on day 53!!!! :growlmad: But I have so many online cheapie test that I have been testing every other two days! :dohh::winkwink:
> 
> I just tested not even ten minutes ago and there is a line, and it is light, but pink and I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!! Can this really be it, or am I seeing things, is the test a fluke or something.... OMG so many questions and not to mention the fear of really being pregnant considering that I'm just starting with this new position! They can't fire me but I'm sure they won't be thrilled... either way, I'm anxious for tomorrow morning so that I can test with fmu and see what that test shows.
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG.... Right now, I really hope that this cheapie isn't a fluke, but I have never seen a pink line ever on these things. Usually I get a white anitbody strip.... ok I'm officially over thinking this crap! lol :haha:
> 
> Now to rest and wait for morning!

Did you test again this AM with FMU? If there is still a line go get yourself a FRER test! Looking good I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls! I did not test this morning. Ive lost my mind trying to get prepared for a final tonight... But im going to test tonight and tomorrow! Lol im just so afraid of that test being a fluke... Lol but thank you all!!! I too hope this is it


----------



## Snowbunny

August - you're killing me...lol! The test looks good. Hoping to see another one real soon.

Monica - how did the IUI go?


----------



## kissyfacelala

Snowbunny said:


> August - you're killing me...lol! The test looks good. Hoping to see another one real soon.
> 
> Monica - how did the IUI go?

IUI went ok....Dr.Faghi did it...DHs count post wash was 5.7 million...not as good as last time but good enough :happydance:

so now I wait...AF due Dec 31

please please baby for 2012 :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Girls!!!! 

I tested last night at exactly 11:30pm when I got home from school. There was no second line :dohh: So as of right now I have not tested again. I do know that I have ovulated according to my last few temps (I didn't temp every day) But there is a clear shift in temp, so I'm going to wait a few more days to test and see... it would be so wonderful to be pregnant and be able to know by Christmas, but either way I'm happy, and not over reading anything because we all know how easy it is to get crushed. 

But thank you thank you for all of your support :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

So I tested this morning... and it looks just like the previous positive one! LOL ... My husband and I agreed to buy a First Response sometime today and then test tomorrow morning with it. Whether or not it is positive I have a beta scheduled for Friday morning =)


----------



## Springy

augustluvers said:


> So I tested this morning... and it looks just like the previous positive one! LOL ... My husband and I agreed to buy a First Response sometime today and then test tomorrow morning with it. Whether or not it is positive I have a beta scheduled for Friday morning =)

I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! I'll check in first thing tomorrow morning for your frer results!!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

August-I think you are good to go. I've NEVER in my entire life (and two years NTNP and 3 years ttc) had ONE positive pregnancy test let alone two!!! I'm positive it's a bfp~!!


----------



## twinkle83

congrats August...finger crossed for u.
HI ladies..Howz everyone?
AFM: This month and last month had severe pain n little blood while i wipe during ovulation time..Went to doctor, day before yesterday for ultrasound and everything was normal, he said may be its an infection, so recommended me some antibiotics...During ultrasound he found out that one of my ovary is ready to shed egg so he suggested one more iui to try...so this time we did iui on the same day we got our lh surge, we asked doctor is it fine to do iui on day i got lh surge, he said its ok and lets do it..So i did my 3rd iui totally unplanned..But in this iui had severe pain when nurse was inseminating me..
Just want to ask did anyone experience blood and pain during ovulation and after iui is it fine to take antibiotics.And even having cold and fever

3rd iui on 20th dec(same day i got my lh surge)
DH sperms: 17.2 after wash


----------



## angieloo

Fingers crossed for you August!
Twinkle: hopefully this is the one for you!


----------



## kissyfacelala

so I am going crazy right now!! today is 12 DPO...CD27....I took a HPT yesterday and today and got a faint line on both within a minute!

here is the picture both....Am I seeing things or is this the beginning of my 

I can't even go for a beta or a doctor's pregnancy test until next week, mon jan 2. clinic is closed and my family doctor is away too!

will be testing again tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







11 12 dpo dec 27 dec 28.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wooooohooooo congrats girl!!! That's a bfp!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Had to scroll back and look at your sperm count ... that is almost the exact number we had with my IUI that I got prego with my daughter! Woohooo ... I'm tellin you ... 5-6 million is the magic number ;) Not too many, not too little .... that way they aren't bumpin into each other ;) lol


----------



## kissyfacelala

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Had to scroll back and look at your sperm count ... that is almost the exact number we had with my IUI that I got prego with my daughter! Woohooo ... I'm tellin you ... 5-6 million is the magic number ;) Not too many, not too little .... that way they aren't bumpin into each other ;) lol

LOL Mandy! Let's hope so....I am so excited but at the same time I am anxious and I am trying not to get my hopes up....

It seems to good to be true for a little one to be snuggling in right now!

time will tell!


----------

